# RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS B.S.



## NEWSTYLEKING

HERE'S A TOPIC FOR ALL YOUR RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS BULLSH*T, PLEASE POST ON HERE NOT OTHER PEOPLES TOPICS!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11224723
> *HERE'S A TOPIC FOR ALL YOUR RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS BULLSH*T, PLEASE POST ON HERE NOT OTHER PEOPLES TOPICS!!!!
> *





somebody grumpy this morning :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal

ummm ,. why :biggrin: I'm a BIG Raider fan , but let's face it ........ both teams last year won , what 8 or 9 games together ? :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 12:20 PM~11225430
> *ummm ,. why  :biggrin: I'm a BIG Raider fan , but let's face it ........ both teams last year won , what 8 or 9  games together ?  :biggrin:
> *


your god damn right :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

and thats thanks to the niners with more wins then the raiders


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin: 49ERS ALL THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 12:50 PM~11225724
> *:biggrin: 49ERS ALL THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 12:25 PM~11225489
> *your god damn right  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> and thats thanks to the niners with more wins then the raiders
> *


what like 1 game , WOW !!!!! :biggrin: watch out Super Bowl , here we come :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jul 31 2008, 01:10 PM~11225901
> *what like 1 game , WOW !!!!!  :biggrin: watch out Super Bowl , here we come  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh :roflmao: :roflmao:

fuck it battle of the bay is one of the most important games for me. yea id like us to be in the superbowl but id rather us be prepared for it so we dont go and lose our asses like the raiders did that one year :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

all i know is that WHEN the RAIDERS win next friday night i dont want to hear, oh it was just preason it dont matter!!! cause an ass kickin is an ass kickin no matte what time of the year it is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2008, 02:24 PM~11226639
> *all i know is that WHEN the RAIDERS win next friday night i dont want to hear, oh it was just preason it dont matter!!! cause an ass kickin is an ass kickin no matte what time of the year it is :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you wont be hearing that from me. if you guys beat us then thats just what it was. you guys will be the bays teams this year. after all it is the battle of the bay... we cant win them all


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 01:26 PM~11226668
> *you wont be hearing that from me. if you guys beat us then thats just what it was. you guys will be the bays teams this year. after all it is the battle of the bay... we cant win them all
> *


yup and if for some reason the RAIDERS lose wich i dont see it happening, ill have to live with the shit talkin for one more year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2008, 02:33 PM~11226740
> *yup and if for some reason the RAIDERS lose wich i dont see it happening, ill have to live with the shit talkin for one more year :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

49ers baby


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 02:26 PM~11226668
> *you wont be hearing that from me. if you guys beat us then thats just what it was. you guys will be the bays teams this year. after all it is the battle of the bay... we cant win them all
> *



that's wut I'm talkin bout


----------



## Manuel

fortyniners all the way. raiders take all the niners rejects and still lose give up raiders. i'll give the raiders props on thier makeup . nottttttttttttt


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 31 2008, 03:09 PM~11227001
> *fortyniners all the way. raiders take all the niners rejects and still lose give up raiders. i'll give the raiders props on thier makeup . nottttttttttttt
> *


:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

I SAID 49ers BABY


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

niners baby the og's of the bay


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

49ers and raiders ......mas putos! cowboys #1


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 31 2008, 07:32 PM~11229423
> *49ers and raiders ......mas putos!              cowboys #1
> *


----------



## 62bird

[/B]NINERS!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 31 2008, 07:41 PM~11229492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NINERS!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

WE ARE CATCHING UP :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like a third grader did it, oh you must be a raider fan!!!!lmao


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 31 2008, 07:47 PM~11229544
> *that looks like a third grader did it, oh you must be a raider fan!!!!lmao
> *


PHOTOBUCKET :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 31 2008, 04:09 PM~11227001
> *fortyniners all the way. raiders take all the niners rejects and still lose give up raiders. i'll give the raiders props on thier makeup . nottttttttttttt
> *


your calling JERRY RICE , ROGER CRAIG AND RONNIE LOTT rejects ? ? ? they just got smart and went to a REAL team lol


----------



## ABEL760

ITS ALL ABOUT THE 49ERS!!!! AS FOR THOSE PLAYERS THEY GOT THAT 49ER FAME AND THEN GOT TRADED TO THE RAIDER SHAME.......HAHAHAHAHA
PURO NINERS!!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

* Man, look at all these winners up in this shit...
You know you want to be RAIDERS fans.. but you aint got the heart baby... your not savages.. Be afraid of the black hole!!!!!! *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Aug 2 2008, 04:41 PM~11243013
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE 49ERS!!!! AS FOR THOSE PLAYERS THEY GOT THAT 49ER FAME AND THEN GOT TRADED TO THE RAIDER SHAME.......HAHAHAHAHA
> PURO NINERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this man speaks the truth!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 04:54 PM~11243078
> * Man, look at all these winners up in this shit...
> You know you want to be RAIDERS fans.. but you aint got the heart baby... your not savages.. Be afraid of the black hole!!!!!!
> *


Bein a raider fan is your only flaw sweetie :yessad:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 2 2008, 06:42 PM~11243492
> *Bein a raider fan is your only flaw sweetie  :yessad:
> *


Lmao!!!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 04:54 PM~11243078
> * Man, look at all these niners up in this shit...
> You know you want to be TRAIDERS fans.. but you aint got the heart baby... your not savages.. Be afraid of my black hole!!!!!!
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 2 2008, 06:55 PM~11243534
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


 LOL That is just wrong in so many ways... Thats how rumors get started.... there started by the jealous people.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 07:06 PM~11243593
> *LOL That is just wrong in so many ways... Thats how rumors get started.... there started by the jealous people.
> *


yes i hope its just a rumor. me no like black holes hno: :nosad:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 2 2008, 07:12 PM~11243615
> *yes i hope its just a rumor. me no like black holes  hno:  :nosad:
> *


Aww.. de little baby no like the dark???? :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 07:22 PM~11243675
> *Aww.. de little baby no like the dark????  :cheesy:
> *


female meat that is :no:


----------



## topdog

me no like black holes lol just kidding dont get mad :rant: :tongue:


----------



## EDOG

uffin: uffin: JUST WIN BABY uffin: uffin:


----------



## SAPO

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Aug 2 2008, 03:54 PM~11243078-->
> 
> 
> 
> * Man, look at all these winners up in this shit...
> You know you want to be RAIDERS fans.. but you aint got the heart baby... your not savages.. Be afraid of the black hole!!!!!! *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Aug 2 2008, 05:42 PM~11243492
> *Bein a raider fan is your only flaw sweetie  :yessad:
> *


Shit that statement only makes Ruthie even more fine than she already IS !! Is that possible


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 05:51 PM~11243517
> *Lmao!!!!
> *



i had alot of love 4 you still do though but get with it and be a niner it would just make you finer. one love. brown holes are better.lol


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 2 2008, 10:26 PM~11244746
> *i had alot of love 4 you still do though but get with it and be a niner it would just make you finer. one love.  brown holes are better.lol
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC

DAMN HOW MANY OF THESE ARE GOING TO BE POSTED I THINK THE OFFTOPIC ONE IS BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 2 2008, 07:41 PM~11243486
> *this man speaks the truth!!!
> *


TRUTH is BILL WALSH came from the RAIDERS . the key to all your wake ass teams fam . from THE RAIDERS REMEMBER THAT LOL . but if you all were REAL fans you would know that shit b4 talking about hand me downs LMAO


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 05:54 PM~11243078
> * Man, look at all these winners up in this shit...
> You know you want to be RAIDERS fans.. but you aint got the heart baby... your not savages.. Be afraid of the black hole!!!!!!
> *


yeah cuz those models got paid to rock that wake gear . thier not fans :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Aug 2 2008, 05:41 PM~11243013
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE 49ERS!!!! AS FOR THOSE PLAYERS THEY GOT THAT 49ER FAME AND THEN GOT TRADED TO THE RAIDER SHAME.......HAHAHAHAHA
> PURO NINERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BILL WALSH came from the RAIDERS LMAO.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 3 2008, 09:43 AM~11246517
> *TRUTH is BILL WALSH came from the RAIDERS . the key to all your wake ass teams fam . from THE RAIDERS REMEMBER THAT LOL . but if you all were REAL fans you would know that shit b4 talking about hand me downs LMAO
> *


i know we did more with bill walsh then the sorry ass raiders did.. :0 

its tipical for a raider fan to try and bring that up not even realizing that by sayin such a thing they make their own team look bad since the 49ers fame is all because of bill walsh. First of all we got bill from standford, before standford he was with the chargers... yes he started with the raiders and the only things he did for your sorry ass team was design a passing offense and testifing for the raiders in the Coliseum lawsuit back in 2003.

i am a real fan buddy


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 2 2008, 04:54 PM~11243078
> * Man, look at all these winners up in this shit...
> You know you want to be RAIDERS fans.. but you aint got the heart baby... your not savages.. Be afraid of the black hole!!!!!!
> *


im afraid of ur black hole! the smelly one!lmao.........cowboys#1


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 05:24 PM~11248688
> *im afraid of ur black hole! the smelly one!lmao.........NINNERS#1
> *


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 3 2008, 07:11 PM~11249374
> *
> *


puto


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 07:17 PM~11249419
> *pimp :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 05:24 PM~11248688
> *im afraid of ur black hole! the smelly one!lmao.........cowboys#1
> *


lol


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by SAPO_@Aug 2 2008, 09:03 PM~11244598
> *Shit that statement only makes Ruthie even more fine than she already IS !! Is that possible
> *


serio.... :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

the 2 shittiest teams in the league now hands down. chargers over here


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 4 2008, 09:26 AM~11253648
> *the 2 shittiest teams in the league now hands down. chargers over here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 4 2008, 08:26 AM~11253648
> *the 2 shittiest teams in the league now hands down. chargers over here
> *


this from a team that until they got LT werent even known.....at least win a few more confrence championships cause we all know the Lombardi trophy will never appear in the SD trophy case


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 10:10 AM~11254120
> *this from a team that until they got LT werent even known.....at least win a few more confrence championships cause we all know the Lombardi trophy will never appear in the  SD trophy case
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

i know right, Atleast the raiders have 3 :uh: 


SD fans have no bizzness sayin anything!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

4 more days!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 09:40 AM~11254415
> *4 more days!!!!
> *


yup gonna start shoppin for the beers today!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 10:42 AM~11254436
> *yup gonna start shopping for the beers today!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Good idea! Make sure to stop by the miscellaneous aisle to get some tissues for you winers... ha ha ha ha


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 10:50 AM~11254510
> *Good idea! Make sure to stop by the miscellaneous aisle to get some tissues for you winers... ha ha ha ha
> *


Sure .... is that before or after all the raider fans hit up the Halloween store for some new costumes ..... why is it the fans wear so much make-up? they wear more than the cheerleaders .....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 10:50 AM~11254510
> *Good idea! Make sure to stop by the miscellaneous aisle to get some tissues for you winers... ha ha ha ha
> *


ouch  

for some reason that just hurts so bad comin from a fine ass chick


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 10:10 AM~11254120
> *this from a team that until they got LT werent even known.....at least win a few more confrence championships cause we all know the Lombardi trophy will never appear in the  SD trophy case
> *


i know. lol. keep on talkin about how good u guys were years ago like all u sorry for excuse raiders and 49ers fans do. that the only thing that keeps u going lmfao!!!!!!!! last time u guys were both any good was on tecmo bowl. after that both teams went to hell.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 4 2008, 11:37 AM~11254951
> *i know. lol. keep on talkin about how good u guys were years ago like all u sorry for excuse raiders and 49ers fans do. that the only thing that keeps u going lmfao!!!!!!!! last time u guys were both any good was on tecmo bowl. after that both teams went to hell.
> *


and again, no body even knew california had another team besides the niners and raiders until you got your 1 man team. once again you have no room to talk!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 09:50 AM~11254510
> *Good idea! Make sure to stop by the miscellaneous aisle to get some tissues for you winers... ha ha ha ha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 4 2008, 10:43 AM~11255020
> *and again, no body even knew california had another team besides the niners and raiders until you got your 1 man team. once again you have no room to talk!!!
> *


tell him steve, shit at least we made it to tecmo bowl, and now i see why ELI didnt want to go there hahahahaha


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 12:10 PM~11255299
> *tell him steve, shit at least we made it to tecmo bowl, and now i see why ELI didnt want to go there hahahahaha
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

*DISSED!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL PATRON

*QUE CHINGEN A SU MADRE LOS RAIDERS * :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## EL PATRON

*ONLY TRUE TEAM OF THE BAY
49ERS *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 4 2008, 12:23 PM~11255444
> *ONLY TRUE TEAM OF THE BAY
> 49ERS
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 11:03 AM~11254640
> *Sure .... is that before or after all the raider fans hit up the Halloween store for some new costumes ..... why is it the fans wear so much make-up? they wear more than the cheerleaders .....
> *


Thats because when we go out to the games we have to put you niners in place... and we cant reveal our true faces for the cameras..


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 4 2008, 11:43 AM~11255020
> *and again, no body even knew california had another team besides the niners and raiders until you got your 1 man team. once again you have no room to talk!!!
> *


That what i'm talking about, have to agree with that one!!! 
Cant no other team be even up there with the Raders and the Winers...


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 4 2008, 12:22 PM~11255432
> *QUE CHINGEN A SU MADRE LOS RAIDERS  :machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *





dam lo bueno q ni uno de esos cabrones son mis hermanos hehehehehehe


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 12:58 PM~11255804
> *Thats because when we go out to the games we have to show you niners in place... and we cant reveal our true faces for the cameras..
> *


Sounds to me like they just like to wear make-up and dress up like freaks.......


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 01:01 PM~11255826
> *That what i'm talking about, have to agree with that one!!!
> Cant no other team be even up there with the Raders and the Winers...
> *


Spell check ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 01:15 PM~11255978
> *Spell check .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Damn it! lol
And so what the Raiders dress like freaks.. YOU GUYS LIKE FREAKS!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11256232
> *Damn it! lol
> And so what the Raiders dress like freaks.. YOU GUYS LIKE FREAKS!
> *


i like female freaks :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 01:46 PM~11256232
> *Damn it! lol
> And so what the Raiders dress like freaks.. YOU GUYS LIKE FREAKS!
> *


Like steve said female freaks .... not people who dress up like this


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2008, 12:04 PM~11255866
> *dam lo bueno q ni uno de esos cabrones son mis hermanos hehehehehehe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 02:08 PM~11256410
> *Like steve said female freaks .... not people who dress up like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know about you... But those are my kind of freaks!!!
 *Raiders!!!!!!*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 4 2008, 12:04 PM~11255866
> *dam lo bueno q ni uno de esos cabrones son mis hermanos hehehehehehe
> *


i would have dis owned them already!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 02:20 PM~11256504
> *I dont know about you... But those are my kind of freaks!!!
> Raiders!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 01:29 PM~11256581
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


i can already see the divorce coming :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 4 2008, 02:36 PM~11256632
> *i can already see the divorce coming :0
> *


NO, Hen. you better not leave...


----------



## Nasty

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 4 2008, 02:20 PM~11256504
> *I dont know about you... But those are my kind of freaks!!!
> Raiders!!!!!!
> *


  :uh: :angry: :angry:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

it's almost ass kickin time so all my niner fanz let me here u :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 4 2008, 10:03 PM~11261384
> *it's almost ass kickin time so all my niner fanz let me here u :biggrin:
> *


 49ERS ALL THE WAY BABY


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 3 2008, 01:33 PM~11247375
> *i know we did more with bill walsh then the sorry ass raiders did.. :0
> 
> its tipical for a raider fan to try and bring that up not even realizing that by sayin such a thing they make their own team look bad since the 49ers fame is all because of bill walsh. First of all we got bill from standford, before standford he was with the chargers... yes he started with the raiders and the only things he did for your sorry ass team was design a passing offense and testifing for the raiders in the Coliseum lawsuit back in 2003.
> 
> i am a real fan buddy
> *


no need to get ALL BUTT HURT LOL. and the passing offense came from AL DAVIS who came from the chargers and b4 that USC. so dont get it twisted . since your a REAL fan then you know the N.F.L/ A.F.L would have been shit without AL DAVIS true or not true ? ? ? ? :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 4 2008, 10:26 AM~11253648
> *the 2 shittiest teams in the league now hands down. chargers over here
> *


that's FUNNY chargers fan have barely been talking shit since '01 . when the stadium was 1/2 mt or full of fans for the other teams NOW SAY THIS SHIT IS NOT TRUE . . .


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 03:07 PM~11226469
> *i know huh  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fuck it battle of the bay is one of the most important games for me. yea id like us to be in the superbowl but id rather us be prepared for it so we dont go and lose our asses like the raiders did that one year :0
> *


yeah your right but whwere was your winers :rant:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Aug 4 2008, 12:37 PM~11254951
> *i know. lol. keep on talkin about how good u guys were years ago like all u sorry for excuse raiders and 49ers fans do. that the only thing that keeps u going lmfao!!!!!!!! last time u guys were both any good was on tecmo bowl. after that both teams went to hell.
> *


but at least were not FAIR weather fans like in SUNNY san diego . only comeing out when your teams doing good .rocking your teams gear in '02 and not sooner . just like all them padres fans also LMFAO


----------



## 408sjsharkin

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 4 2008, 10:03 PM~11261384
> *it's almost ass kickin time so all my niner fanz let me here u :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: im goin to the game anyone else??


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 4 2008, 09:20 PM~11260870
> *  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 4 2008, 11:27 PM~11262075
> *no need to get ALL BUTT HURT LOL. and the passing offense came from AL DAVIS who came from the chargers and b4 that USC. so dont get it twisted . since your a REAL fan then you know the N.F.L/ A.F.L  would have been shit without AL DAVIS true or not true ? ? ? ?  :biggrin:
> *


true and now its shit with al davis :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 4 2008, 11:31 PM~11262096
> *yeah your right but whwere was your winers :rant:
> *


aww your a raider fan!?!?!? Bummer! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Aug 5 2008, 01:01 AM~11262419
> *:thumbsup: im goin to the game anyone else??
> *


i might be going to, my homegirls (raider fans :uh: ) might have a extra ticket :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts




----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2008, 02:24 PM~11226639
> *all i know is that WHEN the RAIDERS win next friday night i dont want to hear, oh it was just preason it dont matter!!! cause an ass kickin is an ass kickin no matte what time of the year it is :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  BIGDADDY.... YOU GOT IT TWISTED HOMIE - 49ERS ARE TAKING THIS GAME ON FRIDAY


----------



## cool runnings

SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS


----------



## cool runnings

SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS


----------



## cool runnings

GOT FIVE....WE DO!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11263590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT FIVE....WE DO!!!!!!
> *


its a beautiful site to see!!!!


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 4 2008, 10:27 PM~11262075
> *no need to get ALL BUTT HURT LOL. and the passing offense came from AL DAVIS who came from the chargers and b4 that USC. so dont get it twisted . since your a REAL fan then you know the N.F.L/ A.F.L  would have been shit without AL DAVIS true or not true ? ? ? ?  :biggrin:
> *


funny how dammn near all raider fans wish al davis was dead now, wow what an appreciation for your blackhole buddy lol :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 5 2008, 09:46 AM~11264081
> *funny how dammn near all raider fans wish al davis was dead now, wow what an appreciation for your blackhole buddy lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11264081
> *funny how dammn near all raider fans wish al davis was dead now, wow what an appreciation for your blackhole buddy lol :biggrin:
> *


not all of us, i just wish he would put me in his will before he heads for the locker room in the sky


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 5 2008, 10:46 AM~11264081
> *funny how dammn near all raider fans wish al davis was dead now, wow what an appreciation for your blackhole buddy lol :biggrin:
> *


LEARN TO TO READ . I SAID THE N.F.L /A.F.L WOULD BE NOTHING WITH OUT AL DAVIS


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 5 2008, 09:52 AM~11263634
> *its a beautiful site to see!!!!
> *


LIVING IN THE PAST , IT'S 2008 NOW . CHECK IT THE RAIDERS ARE UP AND COMEING , THE WHINNERS HAVE CHOKED .


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 5 2008, 03:07 PM~11267057
> *LIVING IN THE PAST , IT'S 2008 NOW . CHECK IT THE RAIDERS ARE UP AND COMEING , THE WHINNERS HAVE CHOKED .
> *


and how do you figure that?? especially since were are pretty much putting together a offense that is like the past.

naw i dont fellow the raiders at all but from the looks of it i havent seen you guys make any moves to improve anything. yea you got some weapons but u also had weapons when you guys didnt go no where. look at moss, thats a prime example


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 5 2008, 03:07 PM~11267057
> *LIVING IN THE PAST , IT'S 2008 NOW . CHECK IT THE RAIDERS ARE UP AND COMEING , THE WHINNERS HAVE CHOKED .
> *


  before you start talking mess on this topic...LEARN HOW TO SPELL. raider fans always talking about how our 5 super bowl rings is in the past - ya'll just mad you can't brag about your superbowls. you know why the raider guy wears that patch on his eye - he went over the bridge to BAY, but when it comes to the football team - NO LOVE. just poppin my collar on that note


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 03:25 PM~11267215
> * before you start talking mess on this topic...LEARN HOW TO SPELL. raider fans always talking about how our 5 super bowl rings is in the past - ya'll just mad you can't brag about your superbowls. you know why the raider guy wears that patch on his eye - he went over the bridge to BAY, but when it comes to the football team - NO LOVE. just poppin my collar on that note
> *


not to mention they always say its on the past. but so is their 3 that they wanna bring up from time to time. how much sense does that make??

ill just say this. theres a reason why the niners have 5 and the raiders have 3. if you cant read between the lines then let me make it clear. 

The niners are and always have been a better team


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 5 2008, 03:34 PM~11267293
> *not to mention they always say its on the past. but so is their 3 that they wanna bring up from time to time. how much sense does that make??
> 
> ill just say this. theres a reason why the niners have 5 and the raiders have 3. if you cant read between the lines then let me make it clear.
> 
> The niners are and always have been a better team
> *


  thank you big steve


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 08:43 AM~11263564
> * SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11263590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT FIVE....WE DO!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 03:39 PM~11267330
> * thank you big steve
> *


oh fa sho


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: 
























































































































:biggrin:


----------



## Marxx

*NINER EMPIRE!*


----------



## cool runnings

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2008, 03:54 PM~11267464
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 03:57 PM~11267503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cool runnings

SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS...."BOSS OF THE BAY"


----------



## 408models

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Street Soldier

BATTLE OF THA BAY ' SUPER BOWL' JUS NEEDS TO HAPPEN TO SETTLE THIS :biggrin: JUS 4 FUN WAT PERCENT THINK NINERS WILL WIN N WAT PERCENT THINK LA I MEAN Oakland RAIDIERS LOL will win :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 5 2008, 07:59 AM~11263309
> *i might be going to, my homegirls (raider fans  :uh: ) might have a extra ticket  :cheesy:
> *



WHERE YOU GUYS SITTING AT????


I AM GOING ---JUST GONNA GET MY SEATS ON THURSDAY


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2008, 04:17 PM~11267714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 5 2008, 08:31 AM~11263491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

* San Franc<span style=\'colorurple\'>i</span>sco 49ers! *

Are gay and I mean that in a good way!!!!


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 5 2008, 06:17 PM~11268823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh no, you didnt!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2008, 03:17 PM~11267714
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
now that is hella gay


----------



## Ruthie Skye

*RAIDERS.....................................

RAIDERS.....................................

Come out and play ................*


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 5 2008, 06:39 PM~11269048
> * RAIDERS.....................................
> 
> RAIDERS.....................................
> 
> Come out and play ................ </span>
> *




YEAH :biggrin:  <span style=\'color:red\'>PLAY WITH EACH OTHER


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 5 2008, 06:29 PM~11268943
> *:0  :0  :0
> now that is hella gay :biggrin:  thats what you call mas puto :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

* Raiders all day baby! *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 07:30 AM~11272879
> * Raiders all day baby!
> *


so upsetting 

where did it go wrong that you became a raiders fan. everything else is glorious :dunno:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 07:30 AM~11272879
> * SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS</span>, my bad!!!!
> anyways... i can't be your teddy bear if your wearing all the FAIDER NATION BLACK ASSHOLE GEAR - i still have love for you...i think!!! :biggrin: ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA...aka...CHAMORROCOCHINO *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 6 2008, 08:20 AM~11273152
> * damn ruthie.... i didn't even know you were a choker fan. i always thought you were down with a real team like the SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS, my bad!!!!
> anyways... i can't be your teddy bear if your wearing all the FAIDER NATION BLACK ASSHOLE GEAR - i still have love for you...i think!!! :biggrin: ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA...aka...CHAMORROCOCHINO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 5 2008, 07:00 PM~11269850
> *YEAH  :biggrin:   PLAY WITH EACH OTHER
> *


dont be mad that we get to PLAY with RUTHIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 6 2008, 10:05 AM~11273883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i should get that tatted :cheesy:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 04:25 PM~11267215
> * before you start talking mess on this topic...LEARN HOW TO SPELL. raider fans always talking about how our 5 super bowl rings is in the past - ya'll just mad you can't brag about your superbowls. you know why the raider guy wears that patch on his eye - he went over the bridge to BAY, but when it comes to the football team - NO LOVE. just poppin my collar on that note
> *


YOU HAVE LOVE FOR THE BAY BUT YOU CALL IT "CHOKELAND" SO WHAT IS IT ? ?


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 5 2008, 04:34 PM~11267293
> *not to mention they always say its on the past. but so is their 3 that they wanna bring up from time to time. how much sense does that make??
> 
> ill just say this. theres a reason why the niners have 5 and the raiders have 3. if you cant read between the lines then let me make it clear.
> 
> The niners are and always have been a better team
> *


DID I SAY ANY THING ABOUT THE RAIDERS 3 RINGS ? ? ?


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 6 2008, 09:27 AM~11273205
> *dont be mad that we get to PLAY with RUTHIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 FRIDAYS ALMOST HERE . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 6 2008, 02:56 PM~11276564
> *YOU HAVE LOVE FOR THE BAY BUT YOU CALL IT  "CHOKELAND" SO WHAT IS IT ? ?
> *


  it iz what it iz...i have love for the city of oakland, but for the football team - NONE :thumbsdown:


----------



## locs_650

I read online that the game was going to be blacked out ..... FUCK :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 



TV blackout: Friday's exhibition opener against the visiting 49ers isn't a sellout and will be blacked out on local television.

The game will be shown on tape delay Friday at 11:30 p.m. on Channel 5.


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11276967
> *I read online that the game was going to be blacked out ..... FUCK  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> TV blackout: Friday's exhibition opener against the visiting 49ers isn't a sellout and will be blacked out on local television.
> 
> The game will be shown on tape delay Friday at 11:30 p.m. on Channel 5.
> *


 :thumbsdown: QUE LASTIMA....THEY CAN'T EVEN SELL OUT A PRE-SEASON GAME :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11263590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style='color:red'>ONLY ONE BAY CHAMP HERE..... COUNT THE TROPHIES :biggrin: *


----------



## CHUCKS66

:twak: :twak:  :nono:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

seriously both teams suck


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 6 2008, 02:47 PM~11276967
> *I read online that the game was going to be blacked out ..... FUCK  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> TV blackout: Friday's exhibition opener against the visiting 49ers isn't a sellout and will be blacked out on local television.
> 
> The game will be shown on tape delay Friday at 11:30 p.m. on Channel 5.
> *


all pre-season games weather they are sold out or not are on tape delayed!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 6 2008, 04:35 PM~11277360
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ONLY ONE BAY CHAMP HERE..... COUNT THE TROPHIES :biggrin:
> *


You just had to take it the extream and say Ruth....
Lets wait tell they play.. 
untill then lets got to Tijuana Raider fans!!!! shaoooo


----------



## chicanolegacysf




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 6 2008, 03:02 PM~11276608
> *DID I SAY ANY THING ABOUT THE RAIDERS 3 RINGS  ? ? ?
> *


nope, but as you can see i didnt say you, i was taking about radier fans in general


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11276967
> *I read online that the game was going to be blacked out ..... FUCK  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> TV blackout: Friday's exhibition opener against the visiting 49ers isn't a sellout and will be blacked out on local television.
> 
> The game will be shown on tape delay Friday at 11:30 p.m. on Channel 5.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

i cant recall a time that thats ever happened at the stick!


----------



## EL RAIDER

*I'M GOING 2 DA GAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE* :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 08:39 AM~11283239
> *I'M GOING 2 DA GAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :biggrin:
> *


i was going to go to the game, but yesterday i told the girls to go ahead and take their other friend. me and the cuzzin were just gonna que at the house. 

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 07:39 AM~11283239
> *I'M GOING 2 DA GAMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :biggrin:
> *


ill see you there manana!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Aww... I'll try and find you guys on T.V


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 07:53 AM~11283337
> *Aww... I'll try and find you guys on T.V
> *


you should be at the game too!
i guess we gonna have to take a cochino sign to hold up for you :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 6 2008, 05:13 PM~11277805
> *all pre-season games weather they are sold out or not are on tape delayed!!!
> *


  not in SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 06:31 PM~11278573
> *You just had to take it the extream and say Ruth....
> Lets wait tell they play..
> untill then lets got to Tijuana Raider fans!!!! shaoooo
> *



GOOD MORNING RUTH!!! :wave: :wave: 
WE ARE NOT TAKING ABOUT PARTYING IN TIJUANA BUT ABOUT PROFFESSIONAL FOOTBALL AND MUTHERFUCKERS WHO MAKE A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY TO FUCK UP THAT BAD, YOU ASK ME DAS PRETTY FUCKEN SAD. THEN AGAIN :uh: :uh: ....."THEY ARE THE RAIDERS CAN'T EXPECT MORE.". :biggrin: 

NOW ABOUT PARTYING WELL DAS ANOTHER STORY, WE CAN ALL PARTY ANYTIME. ACTUALLY JUST WENT LAST WEEKEND AND EVEN HAD ME SOME GOOD ASS LOBSTERS OUT IN PUERTO NUEVO. 

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO COME DOWN AND PARTY WITH SOME REALL FOOTBAL FANS NOT A BUNCH OF LOSERS LIKE THEM TRADER
FANS :biggrin: :biggrin:   

 "GOLD RUSH FANATIC BABY!!!!!!!!"  :guns: :guns:


----------



## cool runnings

CHAMPS OF THE "BAY AREA"...SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 7 2008, 09:05 AM~11283417
> *you should be at the game too!
> i guess we gonna have to take a cochino sign to hold up for you :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 7 2008, 08:48 AM~11283304
> *ill see you there manana!
> *





4 sho :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 09:40 AM~11283682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THEY SHOULD PICK IT UP AND WEAR IT WHILE IT'S ON FIRE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 09:40 AM~11283682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I thought we were friends???? You broke my heart with that!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 7 2008, 09:10 AM~11283458
> *GOOD MORNING RUTH!!! :wave:  :wave:
> WE ARE NOT TAKING ABOUT PARTYING  IN TIJUANA BUT ABOUT PROFFESSIONAL FOOTBALL AND MUTHERFUCKERS WHO MAKE A SHIT LOAD OF MONEY TO FUCK UP THAT BAD, YOU ASK ME DAS PRETTY FUCKEN SAD. THEN AGAIN  :uh:  :uh: ....."THEY ARE THE RAIDERS CAN'T EXPECT MORE.". :biggrin:
> 
> NOW ABOUT PARTYING WELL DAS ANOTHER STORY,  WE CAN ALL PARTY ANYTIME. ACTUALLY JUST WENT LAST WEEKEND AND EVEN HAD ME SOME GOOD ASS LOBSTERS OUT IN PUERTO NUEVO.
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO COME DOWN AND PARTY WITH SOME REALL FOOTBAL FANS NOT A BUNCH OF LOSERS LIKE THEM TRADER
> FANS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> "GOLD RUSH FANATIC BABY!!!!!!!!"  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Hey you..


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 11:33 AM~11284674
> *I thought we were friends???? You broke my heart with that!
> *


Nothing personal ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

49ERS BABY ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 7 2008, 11:54 AM~11284834
> *49ERS BABY ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

49ERS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

THEY BOTH SUCK :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 12:00 PM~11284897
> *THEY BOTH SUCK  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT ARE YOU A FUCKED UP COWBOY FAN??? :0 :angry:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 12:00 PM~11284897
> *THEY BOTH SUCK  :biggrin:
> *



hey smiley hommie is good to see that your doin better!


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 7 2008, 12:04 PM~11284929
> *WHAT ARE YOU A FUCKED UP COWBOY FAN??? :0  :angry:
> *


  that's right babygirl la rider...tell them like it is. nothing but NINERS have to do it!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

out of respect for homie CHIVO I been staying quiet n not talk shit bout da niners but u fuckersa r pushing it :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:12 PM~11284997
> * that's right babygirl la rider...tell them like it is. nothing but NINERS have to do it!!!
> *


Chuuuch


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11285009
> *out of respect for homie CHIVO I been staying quiet n not talk shit bout da niners but u fuckersa r pushing it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats whats up!! Chivo is going to be watching the game with bill


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 7 2008, 01:10 PM~11284981
> *hey smiley hommie is good to see that your doin better!
> *


THX IM JUST BORED :biggrin: OH YES I AM A COWBOY FAN


----------



## EL PATRON

all you chavalita raider fans....... please...please no excuses tomorrow after yall ass woopin' i don't wanna hear that yall were only playin with one eye (hint the eye patch) :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 11:40 AM~11284724
> *Nothing personal .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I saw the rage behind the text... You post it with intentions... lol


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:12 PM~11284997
> * that's right babygirl la rider...tell them like it is. nothing but NINERS have to do it!!!
> *


THAT'S RIGHT BIGG DOGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET ME KNOW WHAT'S UP!! HOLLA AT YOUR GIRL ..............


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 12:14 PM~11285009
> *out of respect for homie CHIVO I been staying quiet n not talk shit bout da niners but u fuckersa r pushing it  :biggrin:
> *


  uh oh....el raider is getting HOT under the collar. el raider - i have nothing but love for you homie...this weekend - I HAVE NO LOVE - RAIDERS GOING DOWN


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 7 2008, 12:22 PM~11285058
> *all you chavalita raider fans....... please...please no excuses tomorrow after yall ass woopin' i don't wanna hear that yall were only playin with one eye (hint the eye patch) :biggrin:
> *


Dont get mad at me... cause your lady dont play your one eye.. lmao.
Your whiners are to busy playing with each others brown eyes


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 12:17 PM~11285032
> *THX  IM JUST BORED  :biggrin: OH  YES  I AM  A COWBOY FAN
> *


YEAH I KNOW... .AROUND HERE IF YOUR NOT A NINER YOUR A RAIDER AND IF YOUR NOT ONE OF THEM YOUR A COWBOY HAHAHA I KNOW THE DRILL.


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:12 PM~11284997
> * that's right babygirl la rider...tell them like it is. nothing but NINERS have to do it!!!
> *


Oh.. okay! so your cheating on me... Couldnt wait till I at least logged off


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 7 2008, 12:22 PM~11285058
> *all you chavalita raider fans....... please...please no excuses tomorrow after yall ass woopin' i don't wanna hear that yall were only playin with one eye (hint the eye patch) :biggrin:
> *


  EL PATRON..YOU CRAZY BRO' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RAIDERS ARE GOING DOWN


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:24 PM~11285086
> * uh oh....el raider is getting HOT under the collar. el raider - i have nothing but love for you homie...this weekend - I HAVE NO LOVE - RAIDERS GOING DOWN
> *





:uh: :uh: 




well i'm out of here going home early c u at da gameeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nasty

THATS ANOTHER THING!!!!

i love how raider fans call us the whinners right, but whos team is the one always crying??? the refs dont like us boo hoo!!! Randy Moss is only out for him self booohoo!!! all are players are hurt boohoo!! shall i go on?????

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 12:27 PM~11285111
> *Oh.. okay! so your cheating on me... Couldnt wait till I at least logged off
> *


  nah ms. ruthie....i'm NOT cheating on you, i'm just giving love to my fellow NINER fans. i'm still your BIG RASTA TEDDY BEAR


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 12:27 PM~11285111
> *Oh.. okay! so your cheating on me... Couldnt wait till I at least logged off
> *


Damn how many E-Boy friends do you got???


----------



## rodriguezmodels

ITS ALL ABOUT THE RAIDER NATION FUCK THE REST.....


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 12:24 PM~11285091
> *Dont get mad at me... cause your lady dont play your one eye.. lmao.
> Your whiners are to busy playing with each others brown eyes
> *


  this niner fan wants to play with your "pretty brown eye"


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:30 PM~11285146
> * nah ms. ruthie....i'm NOT cheating on you, i'm just giving love to my fellow NINER fans. i'm still your BIG RASTA TEDDY BEAR
> *


I dont believe im gonna hire them peoples from Cheaters


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 7 2008, 12:32 PM~11285160
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE RAIDER NATION FUCK THE REST.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 *Yeeah.. That what i'm talking about.. I'm gonna get one next.. so at the show you aint got a choice but to enjoy!*


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:32 PM~11285162
> * this niner fan wants to play with your "pretty brown eye"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 12:31 PM~11285155
> *Damn how many E-Boy friends do you got???
> *


I have a lot of love to give! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 12:35 PM~11285189
> *I have a lot of love to give! :biggrin:
> *


thats my line, you gotta pay to use it :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 12:30 PM~11285142
> *THATS ANOTHER THING!!!!
> 
> i love how raider fans call us the whinners right, but whos team is the one always crying??? the refs dont like us boo hoo!!! Randy Moss is only out for him self booohoo!!! all are players are hurt boohoo!! shall i go on?????
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




TELL IT LIKE IT IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:32 PM~11285162
> * this niner fan wants to play with your "pretty brown eye"
> *


You nasty... You dont know what comes out of there... I didnt even know you whiner fans are even into girls at all!!! ha ha with your gold tight pants.... 
Some times You wear stretchy pants Its for fun!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 11:24 AM~11285091
> *Dont get mad at me... cause your lady dont play your one eye.. lmao.
> Your whiners are to busy playing with each others brown eyes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Aug 7 2008, 12:37 PM~11285203
> *TELL IT LIKE IT IS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

*<3*


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 12:17 PM~11285032
> *THX  IM JUST BORED  :biggrin: OH  YES  I AM  A COWBOY FAN
> *


 :thumbsdown: *BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO* :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 12:39 PM~11285222
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> <3
> *


Get out of here! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 11:38 AM~11285210
> *You nasty... You dont know what comes out of there... I didnt ever know you whiner fans are even into girls at all!!! ha ha  with your gold tight pants....
> Some times You wear stretchy pants Its for fun!
> *


damn some one is on a roll today :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 12:39 PM~11285231
> *Get out of here! :biggrin:
> *


  k


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 7 2008, 12:38 PM~11285220
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


* "I wear that patch with pride and a commitent to excellence" *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 11:41 AM~11285252
> * "I wear that patch with pride and a commitent to excellence"
> *


yes you do!! who wouldnt want to be that patch  :0 :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye

* That right...
Leave!
RAIDERS!!!!!!!! *


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 12:41 PM~11285252
> * 5 SUPER BOWLS </span>*


----------



## Nasty

watch out!!!!! they coming!!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11285297
> * how can you have pride and commitment to excellent - what's so EXCELLENT about the raiders. PRIDE..what pride, you must mean when you guys dress up in HALLOWEEN costumes with all the make-up on, and then you brag about sitting in the "ASSHOLE" section.
> 
> PRIDE = Niner<span style=\'color:gold\'>Owned*


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 12:48 PM~11285300
> *watch out!!!!! they coming!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at these fools..
Oh there ready... To get it in the poopie!! lol


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 6 2008, 07:30 AM~11272879
> * AGAIN :angry:*


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 12:24 PM~11285091
> *Dont get mad at me... cause your lady dont play your one eye.. lmao.
> Your whiners are to busy playing with each others brown eyes
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 12:47 PM~11285297
> * how can you have pride and commitment to excellent - what's so EXCELLENT about the raiders. PRIDE..what pride, you must mean when you guys dress up in HALLOWEEN costumes with all the make-up on, and then you brag about sitting in the "ASSHOLE" section.
> 
> PRIDE = 5 SUPER BOWLS
> *


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 11:24 AM~11285091
> *Dont get mad at me... cause your lady dont play your one eye.. lmao.
> Your whiners are to busy playing with each others brown eyes
> *


so thats why your a raider huh? you like to have a whole bunch of one eyed monsters around you :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 01:00 PM~11285409
> *Look at these fools..
> Oh there ready... To get it in the poopie!! lol
> *


lol patrick willis is gonna hit your qb so hard your qb will go poopie :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 7 2008, 02:04 PM~11285992
> *so thats why your a raider huh? you like to have a whole bunch of one eyed monsters around you :biggrin:
> *


that was a good one :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 7 2008, 02:04 PM~11285992
> *so thats why your a raider huh? you like to have a whole bunch of one eyed monsters around you :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 7 2008, 02:04 PM~11285992
> *so thats why your a raider huh? you like to have a whole bunch of one eyed monsters around you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 You got jokes...... It's called 1 eye for a reason... NOt thousand eye!
Sheesh! If that was the case... I'll be blind by now! Ha


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 02:31 PM~11286237
> *:0  :0 You got jokes...... It's called 1 eye for a reason... NOt thousand eye!
> Sheesh! If that was the case... I'll be blind by now! Ha
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 12:48 PM~11285300
> *watch out!!!!! they coming!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 7 2008, 12:22 PM~11285058
> *all you chavalita raider fans....... please...please no excuses tomorrow after yall ass woopin' i don't wanna hear that yall were only playin with one eye (hint the eye patch) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 7 2008, 12:29 PM~11285126
> *:uh:  :uh:
> well i'm out of here going home early c u at da gameeeeeeeeeeeeee
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 7 2008, 09:11 AM~11283463
> * CHAMPS OF THE "BAY AREA"...SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 09:40 AM~11283682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 11:57 AM~11284864
> * RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


    GOING DOWN


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 01:38 PM~11285210
> *You nasty... You dont know what comes out of there... I didnt even know you whiner fans are even into girls at all!!! ha ha  with your gold tight pants....
> Some times You wear stretchy pants Its for fun!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 6 2008, 04:35 PM~11277360
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> ONLY ONE BAY CHAMP HERE..... COUNT THE TROPHIES :biggrin:
> *


  THATS RIGHT


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 02:31 PM~11286237
> *:0  :0 You got jokes...... It's called 1 eye for a reason... NOt thousand eye!
> Sheesh! If that was the case... I'll be blind by now! Ha
> *


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 01:51 PM~11285322
> *NinerOwned
> *


AGAIN CRYING LOOK AT MY RINGS . THE PAST IS ALL YOU WHINNER FANS HAVE . THIS IS 2008 GET OVER IT . OR IS YOUR BUTT STUCK IN THE 90'S


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2008, 03:54 PM~11267464
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 7 2008, 03:46 PM~11286367
> *      THATS RIGHT
> *


 IT'S ALL IN THE PAST . LETS SEE WHO GET BACK TO THE SHOW 1ST AND WINS .


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 31 2008, 07:47 PM~11229544
> *that looks like a third grader did it, oh you must be a raider fan!!!!lmao
> *


MAS PUTO, THIS FOR 49 er RAIDERS ONLY PUTO


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 7 2008, 02:51 PM~11286405
> *IT'S ALL IN THE PAST . LETS SEE WHO GET BACK TO THE SHOW 1ST AND WINS .
> *


 :biggrin: well we will see about that friday :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 03:10 PM~11227010
> *:thumbsup: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.INC

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 10:33 AM~11284674
> *I thought we were friends???? You broke my heart with that!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 11:33 AM~11284674
> *I thought we were friends???? You broke my heart with that!
> *



HEY BABY BUT WE ARE  YOU STILL MY NUMBER ONE COCHINA :cheesy: :cheesy: 

THIS IS STRICKTLY BUSINESS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 11:40 AM~11284724
> *Nothing personal .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :no: :no:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 7 2008, 03:59 PM~11286470
> *:biggrin:  well we will see about that friday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 7 2008, 02:08 PM~11286562
> *HEY BABY BUT WE ARE   YOU STILL MY NUMBER ONE COCHINA :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> THIS IS STRICKTLY BUSINESS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 12:22 PM~11285069
> *I saw the rage behind the text... You post it with intentions... lol
> *


 :no: :no: :no: 
NOTHING BUT GOOD INTENTIONS BABY :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 12:30 PM~11285142
> *THATS ANOTHER THING!!!!
> 
> i love how raider fans call us the whinners right, but whos team is the one always crying??? the refs dont like us boo hoo!!! Randy Moss is only out for him self booohoo!!! all are players are hurt boohoo!! shall i go on?????
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 03:16 PM~11286653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

I dont want to hear no cry babies after the RAIDERS WHOOP the niner asses. take it like a man oh wait the niners are used to taking it by a man :roflmao: :ugh:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 03:23 PM~11286717
> *I dont want to hear no cry babies after the RAIDERS WHOOP the niner asses. take it like a man oh wait the niners are used to taking it by a man :roflmao:  :ugh:
> *


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 03:25 PM~11286739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

FUCK THE FORTY WHINNERS AND THE JOKELAND TRAITORS! ITS GONNA BE JUST LIKE WATCHING THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS: IT DOESNT MATTER WHO WINS THEY ARE ALL GONNA LOOK RETARDED!....................and all i can say is this: if you want the raiders to win, give the fans the ball!!!!!!! LOL! JMO!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 7 2008, 03:37 PM~11286834
> *FUCK THE FORTY WHINNERS AND THE JOKELAND TRAITORS! ITS GONNA BE JUST LIKE WATCHING THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS: IT DOESNT MATTER WHO WINS THEY ARE ALL GONNA LOOK RETARDED!....................and all i can say is this: if you want the raiders to win, give the fans the ball!!!!!!! LOL! JMO!
> *



:uh: ALL THAT SHIT TALKING AND WAS NOT ABLE TO NAME YOUR TEAM MUST BE THAT ASHAMED TO SAY IT.  

DAS COOL MUST BE ONE OF THEM CLOSET FANS WHO ONLY COME OUT WHEN THEIR TEAM IS DOING GOOD.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 7 2008, 03:37 PM~11286834
> *FUCK THE FORTY WHINNERS AND THE JOKELAND TRAITORS! ITS GONNA BE JUST LIKE WATCHING THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS: IT DOESNT MATTER WHO WINS THEY ARE ALL GONNA LOOK RETARDED!....................and all i can say is this: if you want the raiders to win, give the fans the ball!!!!!!! LOL! JMO!
> *


And what team do you like?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 7 2008, 03:46 PM~11286917
> *:uh: ALL THAT SHIT TALKING AND WAS NOT ABLE TO NAME YOUR TEAM  MUST BE THAT ASHAMED TO SAY IT.
> 
> DAS COOL MUST BE ONE OF THEM CLOSET FANS WHO ONLY COME OUT WHEN THEIR TEAM IS DOING GOOD.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 03:56 PM~11287005
> *And what team do you like?
> *



:uh: LEAVE IT ALONE HOMIE!!!! IF HE HAD A TEAM OR WAS PROUD HE WOULD OF SAID IT. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 7 2008, 04:37 PM~11286834
> *FUCK THE FORTY WHINNERS AND THE JOKELAND TRAITORS! ITS GONNA BE JUST LIKE WATCHING THE SPECIAL OLYMPICS: IT DOESNT MATTER WHO WINS THEY ARE ALL GONNA LOOK RETARDED!....................and all i can say is this: if you want the raiders to win, give the fans the ball!!!!!!! LOL! JMO!
> *



This guy is probably in the special olympics. his team is probably some europe team hahaha. :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 03:25 PM~11286739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


THAT IS FUCKING CLASSIC


SO WHO IS GOING TO THE GAME ---EL FAIDER ARE YOU GOING????


----------



## locs_650

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=19973545


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 04:02 PM~11287061
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=19973545
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 12:17 PM~11285032
> *THX  IM JUST BORED  :biggrin: OH  YES  I AM  A COWBOY FAN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 7 2008, 02:46 PM~11286917
> *:uh: ALL THAT SHIT TALKING AND WAS NOT ABLE TO NAME YOUR TEAM  MUST BE THAT ASHAMED TO SAY IT.
> 
> DAS COOL MUST BE ONE OF THEM CLOSET FANS WHO ONLY COME OUT WHEN THEIR TEAM IS DOING GOOD.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THE COWBOYS!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 04:24 PM~11287233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THAT BIG "W" STANDS FOR WINNERS :biggrin:   

OR DO YOU NEED TO SEE THEM TROPHIES OR RINGS AGAIN

:0 "OOOOO DAMNNNN" :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

pick your head up little buddy. it will be alright. raiders will carry the bay. hahaha


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 7 2008, 05:28 PM~11287261
> *THE COWBOYS!
> *



hey cowboy fan do you remember this one hahaha


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 7 2008, 05:32 PM~11287310
> *THAT BIG "W" STANDS FOR WINNERS  :biggrin:
> 
> OR DO YOU NEED TO SEE THEM TROPHIES  OR RINGS AGAIN
> 
> :0 "OOOOO DAMNNNN" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ahhh good one but i got one better


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Aug 7 2008, 12:32 PM~11285160
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE RAIDER NATION FUCK THE REST.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_I gotta get in on some of this!!!!_


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 7 2008, 04:28 PM~11287261
> *THE COWBOYS!
> *


 :uh: THE COWBOYS?????

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHAT A FUCKEN DISSAPOINTMENT ALL THAT OFFENSE LAST YEAR AND TO CHOKE @ THE END> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THE COWBOYS BIGGEST PROBLEM IS THE OWNER JUST LIKE THE RAIDERS.

UNTIL THEY STOP TRYING TO RUN THE TEAM THEY AIN'T GOING ANYWHERE.

WHY HIRE A COACH IF YOU ARE GOING TO BUTT IN IN EVERY GAME. 

THEY NEED TO STAY THEIR ASSES OFF THE FIELD, LET THE COACHES DO THEIR FUCKEN JOB!!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

here you go cause we both got them so i thought i post ours first


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 04:43 PM~11287400
> *here you go cause we both got them so i thought i post ours first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: YOU MISSED THE OTHER TWO THAT MAY FIT ON THERE :cheesy: 

CUZ YOU NEED A BIGGER BLANKET TO FIT ALL FIVE OF OURS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 7 2008, 05:14 PM~11287156
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what was your record last year son :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

here you go here is another one for you niners


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 7 2008, 05:41 PM~11287381
> *:uh: THE COWBOYS?????
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT A FUCKEN DISSAPOINTMENT  ALL THAT OFFENSE LAST YEAR AND TO CHOKE @ THE END> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THE COWBOYS BIGGEST PROBLEM IS THE OWNER JUST LIKE THE RAIDERS.
> 
> UNTIL  THEY STOP TRYING TO RUN THE TEAM THEY AIN'T GOING ANYWHERE.
> 
> WHY HIRE A COACH IF YOU ARE GOING TO BUTT IN IN EVERY GAME.
> 
> THEY NEED TO STAY THEIR ASSES OFF THE FIELD, LET THE COACHES DO THEIR FUCKEN JOB!!!!!
> *


YOU MUST BE TALKIIN BOUT YOUR RAIDERS :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Aug 7 2008, 12:30 PM~11285142-->
> 
> 
> 
> THATS ANOTHER THING!!!!
> 
> i love how raider fans call us the whinners right, but whos team is the one always crying??? the refs dont like us boo hoo!!! Randy Moss is only out for him self booohoo!!! all are players are hurt boohoo!! shall i go on?????
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 04:24 PM~11287233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just incase you missed it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 04:26 PM~11286745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

where coming to win baby


----------



## di colombian

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 03:43 PM~11287400
> *here you go cause we both got them so i thought i post ours first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's right raider por vida  not matter what happen :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 04:53 PM~11287506
> *where coming to win baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


win the costume contest :0


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 7 2008, 03:41 PM~11287381
> *:uh: THE COWBOYS?????
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHAT A FUCKEN DISSAPOINTMENT  ALL THAT OFFENSE LAST YEAR AND TO CHOKE @ THE END> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> THE COWBOYS BIGGEST PROBLEM IS THE OWNER JUST LIKE THE RAIDERS.
> 
> UNTIL  THEY STOP TRYING TO RUN THE TEAM THEY AIN'T GOING ANYWHERE.
> 
> WHY HIRE A COACH IF YOU ARE GOING TO BUTT IN IN EVERY GAME.
> 
> THEY NEED TO STAY THEIR ASSES OFF THE FIELD, LET THE COACHES DO THEIR FUCKEN JOB!!!!!
> *


JUST GIVE US OUR DRUGS BACK AND WE WILL START WINNING SUPERBOWLS AGAIN! :uh:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ SS MINO_@Aug 7 2008, 05:56 PM~11287537
> *JUST GIVE US OUR DRUGS BACK AND WE WILL START WINNING SUPERBOWLS AGAIN! :uh:
> *



Thats funny shit right there homie. here you go homie i think this name fits you all and here you go now go and try to win.


----------



## regalsonly916

the 49ers bAby you already no what time it is!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 06:03 PM~11287599
> *Thats funny shit right there homie. here you go homie i think this name fits you all and here you go now go and try to win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_I`d keep going but my boss said to leave those pathetic raider fans alone!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 7 2008, 06:08 PM~11287637
> *I`d keep going but my boss said to leave those pathetic raider fans alone!!!! :biggrin:
> *



go ahead homie and stop CAUSE YOUR DADDY SAID SO. hahahaha


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 05:10 PM~11287655
> *go ahead homie and stop CAUSE YOUR DADDY SAID SO.  hahahaha
> *


_I`ll stop devil dog....not because my daddy said but because I don`t wanna hurt anymore feelings! Sorry no dad over here!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 05:10 PM~11287655
> *go ahead homie and stop CAUSE YOUR DADDY SAID SO.  hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: On that pic!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Its cool homie im just fucking around. no feelings hurt here. lil friendly shit talking that it. Just to beef up the game tomorrow.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

I liked that picture too it cracked me up when i saw it. :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 05:15 PM~11287702
> *Its cool homie im just fucking around. no feelings hurt here. lil friendly shit talking that it. Just to beef up the game tomorrow.
> *


Yup I agree!!!! I`m more excited about it then the first time I got laid!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Something for the Raider fans


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 05:20 PM~11287742
> *Something for the Raider fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_I guess it is for the raider fans!!!! Looks like she has a bulge you know where!!!!_ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

And the best one of them all.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 05:25 PM~11287787
> *And the best one of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah after al davis paid her 2.5 million!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

this one was to funny also. but i liked it.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

need i say more??????


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 7 2008, 06:27 PM~11287799
> *Yeah after al davis paid her 2.5 million!!!! :biggrin:
> *




well lets see post up some hot ass hyna's for the niners.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

here we go i found the latest and greatest one hahaha


----------



## ss62vert

nuff said :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 7 2008, 05:40 PM~11287904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said :biggrin:
> *


topic ended


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

Yup yup all about that Red and Gold!!! Watch out Raiders we're coming for ya :guns:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 7 2008, 05:40 PM~11287904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 7 2008, 04:51 PM~11287483
> *what  was  your  record  last  year  son  :0  :biggrin:
> *


NOT GOOD UT AT LEAST WE DIDNT CRY :biggrin:


----------



## eli65ss

:nono: RAIDERS 49ERS 4LIFE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

* You guys need to just quit with all your cock rings....
You got them from playing all them other sorry ass teams anyways!! * :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Everyone already knows you Whiner fans/players get there nail done before the games...
* Work cover girl... work it girl! *
[/quote]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 7 2008, 07:38 PM~11288441
> *NOT GOOD UT AT LEAST WE DIDNT CRY :biggrin:
> *


its all good we rather cry then be 5 and 11 :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 08:57 PM~11289171
> * You guys need to just quit with all your cock rings....
> You got them from playing all them other sorry ass teams anyways!!   :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


and i just wanna make love to you :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 7 2008, 05:40 PM~11287904
> *<img src=\'http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h255/ss62vert/20071220154309990002.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h255/ss62vert/20071220153109990007.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h255/ss62vert/20071220152809990001.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h255/ss62vert/20071220152709990017.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h255/ss62vert/20071220152309990004-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> nuff said :biggrin:
> *


* RAIDERS-49ERS SERIES: This game marks the 36th preseason game between the Raiders and 49ers. The Raiders lead the preseason series, 18-17, with the first contest having been played in 1967. This is the seventh straight year the Bay Area teams have met in the preseason. The teams previously met in the preseason in home-and-away contests for consecutive years from 1976-93.
The Raiders hold a 6-5 advantage over the 49ers in regular season action since the teams first met in 1970 in Oakland.* 
ENOUGH SAID>>> RAIDERS ALL DAY BABAY!!!!!


----------



## 84cutty

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:29 PM~11229384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## odogg's orange 64

i think she should have shaved her toes :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 07:57 PM~11289171
> * You guys are the best and i love  all your cock rings....
> You got them from playing all them other sorry ass teams anyways!!   :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by odogg's orange 64_@Aug 7 2008, 09:27 PM~11290116
> *i think she should have shaved her toes :biggrin:
> *


*ITS NOT A WOMAN ... ITS A MAN!!! *


----------



## BIGTITO64

are you serious Ruthie --cmon the niners have 5 rings you fuks have 3 ---we did beat your sorry ass last year and the year before and o'yeah the year before that.

you have jumped on the band wagon like all them little Faider fans.

Serious lets get to the ruthie part of the problem ---- i know what happened some pimp assPIMP Big Dick mofo broke your heart and your "asshole" some years ago and he was a NINER fan so you figure just like other girls that get there heart broken by a TRUE man ---you gonna try to be a ***** for a while and like other ****** you figure you will join the Gay Pride BUS or better known as FAIDER FANS to try to block this emotional and physical problem that happened to you ---- you know i am right :cheesy: 



















NINER DEAL WITH IT


----------



## topdog

LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 7 2008, 09:45 PM~11290250
> *are you serious Ruthie --cmon the niners have 5 rings you fuks have 3 ---we did beat your sorry ass last year and the year before and o'yeah the year before that.
> 
> you have jumped on the band wagon like all them little Faider fans.
> 
> Serious lets get to the ruthie part of the problem ---- i know what happened some pimp assPIMP Big Dick mofo broke your heart and your "asshole" some years ago and he was a NINER fan so you figure just like other girls that get there heart broken by a TRUE man ---you gonna try to be a ***** for a while and like other ****** you figure you will join the Gay Pride BUS or better known as FAIDER FANS to try to block this emotional and physical problem that happened to you ---- you know i am right :cheesy:
> NINER DEAL WITH IT
> *


Are you serious? First of all my last ex was a Raider fan... I only "fuck" with Raiders.. I know whats GOOD for me..lol 2nd Gay pride bus? You whiners support a gay pride city and sharing the same brown whole..... :0 :0 :0 :0 Mas puto guey!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 10:51 PM~11290308
> *Are you serious? First of all my last ex was a Raider fan... I only "fuck" with Raiders.. I know whats GOOD for me..lol 2nd Gay pride bus? You whiners support a gay pride city a sharing the same brown whole..... :0  :0  :0  :0  Mas puto guey!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 09:51 PM~11290308
> *Are you serious? First of all my last ex was a Raider fan... I only "fuck" with Raiders.. I know whats GOOD for me..lol 2nd Gay pride bus? You whiners support a gay pride city and sharing the same brown whole..... :0  :0  :0  :0  Mas puto guey!!
> *


SURE SAY THAT NOW ---- WE BOTH KNOW THE TRUTH 
 


AND I KNOW YOU SAY A BROWN WHOLE---WHICH IS ACTUALLY SPELLED HOLE :uh: 

AND I BELIEVE YOU fAIDERS LIKE IT IN THE BLACK H O L E


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 09:51 PM~11290308
> *Are you serious? First of all my last ex was a Raider fan... I only "fuck" with Raiders.. I know whats GOOD for me..lol 2nd Gay pride bus? You whiners support a gay pride city and sharing the same brown whole..... :0  :0  :0  :0  Mas puto guey!!
> *


OH SHIT SNAP UNDER DA BELT :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 09:51 PM~11290308
> *Are you serious? First of all my last ex was a GAYDER fan... I only "fuck" AND SUCK DICK.. I know whats GOOD for me..lol 2nd I LIKE TO GET TRAINED IN DA  bus? You WinNers support a NICE  city and sharE  MY  brown whole..... :0  :0  :0  :0  Mas putA  SOY!!
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 7 2008, 10:05 PM~11290436
> *LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0 

AHHHHHHH WELLLL I AM GLAD YOU CHANGED YOUR MIND 


CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 7 2008, 09:59 PM~11290395
> *SURE SAY THAT NOW ---- WE BOTH KNOW THE TRUTH
> 
> AND I KNOW YOU SAY A BROWN WHOLE---WHICH IS ACTUALLY SPELLED HOLE  :uh:
> 
> AND I BELIEVE YOU fAIDERS LIKE IT IN THE BLACK H O L E
> *


The word WAS spelled correctly.. It was just used incorrectly


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 7 2008, 10:09 PM~11290473
> *:0
> 
> AHHHHHHH WELLLL I AM GLAD YOU CHANGED YOUR MIND
> CHECK IT OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man.... you and I both know some gay ass whiner fans got some cheap jersey and carried that flag around....


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 10:19 PM~11290562
> *The word WAS spelled correctly.. It was just used incorrectly
> *


OK OK FINE ---I KNOW YOU SAY YOU ONLY FUCK WITH **** I MEAN FAIDERS ---BUT NINER FANS WE MAKE LOVE..

SO SINCE YOU LIKE THAT 






















HOW ABOUT YOU GIMME A NIBBLE 








YOU KNOW DOME








SWALLOW THE SWAN






HIDE THE SALAMI







YOU KNOW SUCK A :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 7 2008, 09:27 PM~11290625
> *OK OK FINE ---I KNOW YOU SAY YOU ONLY FUCK WITH **** I MEAN FAIDERS ---BUT NINER FANS WE MAKE LOVE..
> 
> SO SINCE YOU LIKE THAT
> HOW ABOUT YOU GIMME A NIBBLE
> YOU KNOW DOME
> SWALLOW THE SWAN
> HIDE THE SALAMI
> YOU KNOW SUCK A  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD ONE TITO . I SHIT OUT A RAIDER EVERY MORNING LOL


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 10:51 PM~11290308
> *Are you serious? First of all my last ex was a Raider fan... I only "fuck" with Raiders.. I know whats GOOD for me..lol 2nd Gay pride bus? You whiners support a gay pride city and sharing the same brown whole..... :0  :0  :0  :0  Mas puto guey!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 7 2008, 06:54 PM~11288034
> *topic ended
> *


WHINNER FANS GOING BACK TO THE PAST ,LOL THAT'S ALL YOU GUYS HAVE THE "PAST"


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 7 2008, 06:40 PM~11287904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said :biggrin:
> *


THE PAST THE PAST THE PAST THAT'S ALL YOU GOT LOL


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 10:09 PM~11289946
> *
> RAIDERS-49ERS SERIES: This game marks the 36th preseason game between the Raiders and 49ers. The Raiders lead the preseason series, 18-17, with the first contest having been played in 1967. This is the seventh straight year the Bay Area teams have met in the preseason. The teams previously met in the preseason in home-and-away contests for consecutive years from 1976-93.
> The Raiders hold a 6-5 advantage over the 49ers in regular season action since the teams first met in 1970 in Oakland.
> ENOUGH SAID>>> RAIDERS ALL DAY BABAY!!!!!
> *


NOW ALL YOU WHINNERS FANS CAN DO IS PUT UP MORE PICS OF YOUR RINGS . NONE OF THOSE VS THE RAIDERS . BUT HEAD TO HEAD WHAT ELSE CAN YOU SAY ? ? ? ? WELL ? ? ? ? POST YOUR PICS . OF WHAT EVER . BUT THE FACTS SAY IT ALL .


----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559




----------



## SinCal559

And the best for last!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 7 2008, 10:27 PM~11290625
> *OK OK FINE ---I KNOW YOU SAY YOU ONLY FUCK WITH **** I MEAN FAIDERS ---BUT NINER FANS WE MAKE LOVE..
> 
> SO SINCE YOU LIKE THAT
> HOW ABOUT YOU GIMME A NIBBLE
> YOU KNOW DOME
> SWALLOW THE SWAN
> HIDE THE SALAMI
> YOU KNOW SUCK A  :biggrin:
> *


Alright, dont wet youself.. he he back on the suject about how the Raiders !!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 09:09 PM~11289946
> *RAIDERS-49ERS SERIES: This game marks the 36th preseason game between the Raiders and 49ers. The Raiders lead the preseason series, 18-17, with the first contest having been played in 1967. This is the seventh straight year the Bay Area teams have met in the preseason. The teams previously met in the preseason in home-and-away contests for consecutive years from 1976-93.
> The Raiders hold a 6-5 advantage over the 49ers in regular season action since the teams first met in 1970 in Oakland.[/color]
> ENOUGH SAID>>> RAIDERS ALL DAY BABAY!!!!!*[/SIZE]
> Raiders kick ass and that a known fact!


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 08:09 PM~11289946
> *
> RAIDERS-49ERS SERIES: This game marks the 36th preseason game between the Raiders and 49ers. The Raiders lead the preseason series, 18-17, with the first contest having been played in 1967. This is the seventh straight year the Bay Area teams have met in the preseason. The teams previously met in the preseason in home-and-away contests for consecutive years from 1976-93.
> The Raiders hold a 6-5 advantage over the 49ers in regular season action since the teams first met in 1970 in Oakland.</span>
> ENOUGH SAID>>> RAIDERS ALL DAY BABAY!!!!!
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>OUT OF ALL THE NASTY PICS OF THE WHINERS I LIKE THIS POST THE BEST  

IT'S LIKE THE COWBOYS ALL THE DO IS BITCH AND COMPLAIN ABOUT RINGS BUT WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO THE RADIERS AND COWBOYS THE GIRLS LOOSE


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 8 2008, 03:07 AM~11291572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just another team try to copy the raiders by calling it self a nation . niners a rainbow nation lol lol


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

ALMOST TIME TO LEAVE FOR THE MECCA OF FOOTBALL!!!! ILL SEE THE REST OF THE NATION UP THERE IN A FEW GOT TO STOP BY AND GET MORE BEER AND ICE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408sjsharkin

go niners


----------



## Goofee_510

Ima be at the game cya all at the game!!!


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: 








[/quote]


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

"HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 04:53 PM~11287506
> *where coming to win baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks more like coming to trick or treat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 8 2008, 01:20 AM~11291485
> *THE PAST THE PAST THE PAST THAT'S ALL YOU GOT LOL
> *


You should take your advice as well!!!! We have a better past then your team!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 8 2008, 02:03 AM~11291564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats wussup!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_NINERS!!!!!!!!_


----------



## stonedraiders1213

well tonight will see who wins the showdown. Like I said before I dont want to hear bullshit after the RAIDERS Stomp the 49ers ass to the ground. If you complain then that would give reason why they call you all the whinners. I ACTUALLY LIKE YOU CALLING US THE FAIDERS CAUSE I KNOW THAT NO NFL TEAM CAN FADE US!!!!!!!! GO RAIDERS


----------



## cool runnings

NINEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:13 AM~11293377
> *well tonight will see who wins the showdown. Like I said before I dont want to hear bullshit after the RAIDERS Stomp the 49ers ass to the ground. If you complain then that would give reason why they call you all the whinners. I ACTUALLY LIKE YOU CALLING US THE FAIDERS CAUSE I KNOW THAT NO NFL TEAM CAN FADE US!!!!!!!! GO RAIDERS*


  YOUR TEAM SUCKS... NINERS ALL DAY IN THE BAY


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:13 AM~11293377
> *well tonight will see who wins the showdown. Like I said before I dont want to hear bullshit after the RAIDERS Stomp the 49ers ass to the ground. If you complain then that would give reason why they call you all the whinners. I ACTUALLY LIKE YOU CALLING US THE FAIDERS CAUSE I KNOW THAT NO NFL TEAM CAN FADE US!!!!!!!! GO RAIDERS
> *


Hey wussup bro....Nicely put!


























I still say fuck the oakland traders!!!! _ NINERS!!!!!!!!_  :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

THIS IS HOW WE DO THEM RAIDER FANS IN THE BAY


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 11:18 AM~11293444
> *Hey wussup bro....Nicely put!
> I still say fuck the oakland traders!!!!   NINERS!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



whats up homie. Its funny how this battle of the bay works out. 49ers not even in our division but its like the freeway series here with the dodgers and angels huh. I still say go Raiders and hate us cause you cant fade us and history shows that!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:13 AM~11293377
> *well tonight will see who wins the showdown. Like I said before I dont want to hear bullshit after the RAIDERS Stomp the 49ers ass to the ground. If you complain then that would give reason why they call you all the whinners. I ACTUALLY LIKE YOU CALLING US THE FAIDERS CAUSE I KNOW THAT NO NFL TEAM CAN FADE US!!!!!!!! GO RAIDERS
> *


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 8 2008, 11:24 AM~11293507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good one bro. i never seen that one. had me cracking up!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

WELL I WILL BE ENJOYING THE GAME ON LIVE COVERAGE HERE IN LA. :biggrin: 
CHANNEL 5 7PM NINERS WILL PULL OUT A CAN OF WHOOP ASS ON THEM HALOWEEN FREAKS.   

FRISCO ALL THE WAY!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:23 AM~11293496
> *whats up homie. Its funny how this battle of the bay works out. 49ers not even in our division but its like the freeway series here with the dodgers and angels huh. I still say go Raiders and hate us cause you cant fade us and history shows that!!!!
> *


Yeah it is.....I live in the west bay (49er territory) and work in the eastbay (trader territory) Its a 12 minute drive over the bridge from the west bay to the east bay! We could hear each other fart from one stadium to the other! 

According to my history books we dominate!  Just look at our rings....and you wont have to read my book!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 8 2008, 10:26 AM~11293523
> *WELL I WILL BE ENJOYING THE GAME ON LIVE COVERAGE HERE IN LA.  :biggrin:
> CHANNEL 5 7PM NINERS WILL PULL OUT A CAN OF WHOOP ASS ON THEM HALOWEEN FREAKS.
> 
> FRISCO ALL THE WAY!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:23 AM~11293496
> *whats up homie. Its funny how this battle of the bay works out. 49ers not even in our division but its like the freeway series here with the dodgers and angels huh. I still say go Raiders and hate us cause you cant fade us and history shows that!!!!
> *


  yeah HISTORY SHOWS that the raiders suck. the last time the raiders were in a super bowl - ya'll LOST against TAMPA BAY. it was sad to see JERRY RICE in the super bowl and NOT win - he's NOT use to that.  

oh yeah by the way....RAIDERS SUCK!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_This is a pick of my head.....I see everyone elses oakland tatts on their arms, back, legs where they can hide it!_


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 11:36 AM~11293624
> *This is a pick of my head.....I see everyone elses oakland tatts on their arms, back, legs where they can hide it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam homie did that hurt and dam didnt think you would come out of the closet and show everyone your gay pride tattoo. hahaha j/k


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Raider Pride


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:37 AM~11293634
> *dam homie did that hurt and dam didnt think you would come out of the closet and show everyone your gay pride tattoo. hahaha j/k
> *


Naw....it didn`t hurt!

The only one I see comin out the closet is......








:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:41 AM~11293659
> *Raider Pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_DAMN!!!! ARE THOSE REALLY TATTS?!
IF THEY ARE I`M COO OFF LOOKING LIKE I BELONG TO MS! LOL!_


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 11:36 AM~11293624
> *This is a pick of my head.....I see everyone elses oakland tatts on their arms, back, legs where they can hide it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit well at least you have pride homie to rep your team. cant knock that.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:44 AM~11293690
> *shit well at least you have pride homie to rep your team. cant knock that.
> *


Thanks bro..... :cheesy:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 11:44 AM~11293688
> *DAMN!!!! ARE THOSE REALLY TATTS?!
> IF THEY ARE I`M COO OFF LOOKING LIKE I BELONG TO MS! LOL!
> *



For real right. I was tripping out when i saw this tatt but had to put it down since you threw yours out there.


----------



## EL PATRON

This a friendly reminder for any raider out there, you have an appointment scheduled for 7p.m. tonight with dr. Patrick Willis and his 49ER crew, you will be undergoing a procedure which consists of you gettin the shit kicked out of you! 

Thanks and have a fucked up year :biggrin:

















FUCK THE RAIDERS!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 11:34 AM~11294173
> *For real right. I was tripping out when i saw this tatt but had to put it down since you threw yours out there.
> *


_Okay....I`ll throw some more out there!!!!_


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_AND...._















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 09:23 AM~11293496
> *whats up homie. Its funny how this battle of the bay works out. 49ers not even in our division but its like the freeway series here with the dodgers and angels huh. I still say go Raiders and hate us cause you cant fade us and history shows that!!!!
> *


What do you mean we can't fade yall? history shows raiders up by one game on us..........which will be tied by the end of tonight :biggrin: when is the last time the raiders beat us huh?............... exactly we got your number now


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 8 2008, 11:52 AM~11294348
> *What do you mean we can't fade yall?  history shows raiders up by one game on us..........which will be tied by the end of tonight  :biggrin: when is the last time the raiders beat us huh?............... exactly we got your number now
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 05:30 PM~11287826
> *need i say more??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_She`s a fuckin sell out!!!!!!!!!!!!_
I`d still bone the shit out of her though! :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

“No Nation is strong enough to defeat the Faithful.”
*BEAT A RAIDER FUCK A RAIDER*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 7 2008, 05:31 PM~11287833
> *well lets see post up some hot ass hyna's for the niners.
> *


_These look pretty hot to me!!!!_ :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 11:49 AM~11294327
> *Okay....I`ll throw some more out there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my tat on the far left ....


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 8 2008, 12:47 PM~11294805
> *That's my tat on the far left ....
> *


Yup! :biggrin: Where you been at? I needed back up earlier!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 11:51 AM~11294345
> *AND....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That's my tat too .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 12:48 PM~11294810
> *Yup!  :biggrin:  Where you been at? I needed back up earlier!
> *


I've been here ... you have been putting it down so it looked like you were handling it just fine bro .... :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 8 2008, 12:49 PM~11294824
> *I've been here ... you have been putting it down so it looked like you were handling it just fine bro ....  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah I know... :biggrin: I was getting a little too excited!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 7 2008, 07:57 PM~11289171
> * You guys need to just quit with all your cock rings....
> You got them from playing all them other sorry ass teams anyways!!   :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 8 2008, 12:23 PM~11294630
> *“No Nation is strong enough to defeat the Faithful.”
> BEAT A RAIDER FUCK A RAIDER
> *


You mean an EMPIRE ...... 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NINER EMPIRE .....


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_Hey guys, check this out! I got mine in the mail today! You should call and order yours!_ :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 01:14 PM~11295027
> *Hey guys, check this out!  I got mine in the mail today!  You should call and order yours! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Bro, I got soooo much shit! I`m over laughin my ass off! The funny thing is the new installer is a raider fan and he laughin too!!!!


----------



## Supreme Familia

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

ALL YA NIGAS IS CRAZYYYYYY.......  

IN A GOOD BAY AREA WAY....LOL


----------



## munozfamily

> :biggrin:


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 8 2008, 01:59 AM~11291554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 7 2008, 05:02 PM~11287588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## stonedraiders1213

hey quick question. Does SF stand for Straight ***.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 05:41 PM~11296900
> *hey quick question. Does SF stand for Straight ***.
> *


No sir...
_San Francisco
Super Freak
Sucka Free_ :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 05:41 PM~11296900
> *hey quick question. Does SF stand for SUPER FINE.
> *


PUSSY ASS RAIDER FAN.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO CRAWL BACK INTO YOUR BALCK HOLE :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 8 2008, 05:50 PM~11296962
> *PUSSY ASS RAIDER FAN.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!GO CRAWL BACK INTO YOUR BALCK HOLE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## topdog

I BET HALF YOU RAIDER FANS DONT LIVE IN OAKLAND FUCKEN IDIOTS


----------



## omar

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 8 2008, 04:55 PM~11296985
> *I BET HALF YOU RAIDER FANS DONT LIVE IN OAKLAND FUCKEN IDIOTS
> *


YOU DON'T HAVE TO LIVE THERE TO BE A FAN .....RADIER NATION






















lbums/bb300/tig_ger1/radiers-1.jpg[/IMG]MG]


----------



## stonedraiders1213

looks like raiders are on top at the half 7-3. hope you guys are ready. fucken whinners hahahaha


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

15-3 RAIDERS


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 10:44 PM~11298043
> *looks like raiders are on top at the half 7-3. hope you guys are ready. fucken whinners hahahaha
> *


14-3 raiders.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

15-3


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Clown Confusion

we got the black hole they got the ass holes


----------



## rhr26

18-3 RAIDERS RAIDERS RAIDERS!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

still rolling. dont see to much chitter chatter now from the whinner fans hahahaha. were you at?????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 8 2008, 11:26 PM~11298348
> *18-3  RAIDERS RAIDERS RAIDERS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 8 2008, 09:32 PM~11298391
> *still rolling. dont see to much chitter chatter now from the whinner fans hahahaha. were you at?????
> *


with your girl :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

RAIDERS RAIDERS RAIDERS !!!!!!!!!!

18-6 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 8 2008, 09:00 PM~11298597
> *RAIDERS RAIDERS RAIDERS !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 18-6 :thumbsup:    :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 8 2008, 11:18 AM~11293440
> *  YOUR TEAM SUCKS... NINERS ALL DAY IN THE BAY
> *


be for all you sorry ass whinners fans start crying about 5 rings . WHAT HAPPEN TODAY ? ? ? even better start talking about how it don't count if you want . well go ahead


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 01:01 PM~11294458
> *She`s a fuckin sell out!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I`d still bone the shit out of her though! :biggrin:
> *


it's called photo shop not a sell out


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 8 2008, 11:42 AM~11293667
> *Naw....it didn`t hurt!
> 
> The only one I see comin out the closet is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yeah san fran was NEVER in the closet lol


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## Manuel

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 8 2008, 08:41 PM~11298455
> *with your girl :biggrin:
> *



lol ---------------- even if my niners won . the raiders still suck.


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 8 2008, 03:02 AM~11291562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FRANK GORE SUCKS LIKE THE REST OF HIS TEAM


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 8 2008, 11:10 PM~11298688
> *lol ---------------- even if my niners won .  the raiders still suck.
> *


NINERS SUCK AND SWALLOW LOL SINCE THEY LOST TODAY . SO WHO'S GONA START CRYING BUT WE GOT 5 RINGS . THOSE OF YOU GUYS LIVING IN THE PAST


----------



## nathand

RAIDER NATION what happened to the 9ers???

18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6


----------



## munozfamily

THE FAILURES STILL SUCK


----------



## LsMoReNa

Its funny how all this week, I been reading all the B.S the 49er's fans have been leaving up in here, and now all of the sudden, they be all quite!!

I wonder why??? LMAO!!!!!!

Didnt want to leave a comment...but i couldent resist! All I have to say to them is...


" IT AINT NOTHING, IF IT AINT A "RAIDER" THANG, BABY!!!  




P.S Im new up in here, so just wanted to say "Hello" to everyone!! Yes Yes, even if u aint a Raider fan!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rhr26

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 8 2008, 11:32 PM~11298837
> *Its funny how all this week, I been reading all the B.S the 49er's fans have been leaving up in here, and now all of the sudden, they be all quite!!
> 
> I wonder why??? LMAO!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt want to leave a comment...but i couldent resist! All I have to say to them is...
> " IT AINT NOTHING, IF IT AINT A "RAIDER" THANG, BABY!!!
> P.S  Im new up in here, so just wanted to say "Hello" to everyone!! Yes Yes, even if u aint a Raider fan!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

_*RAIDER NATION BABY WHINERS KNOW WHATS UP :0 :0 :0 *_


----------



## LIL OG 65IMPALA SS

http://www.raiders.com/home/ 






WHAT HAPPENED TONIGHT???? 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THATS PROBABLY THE ONLY WIN THE FADERS WILL HAVE THIS YEAR!!!
"HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"


----------



## 310~SFCC

*WHERE ARE THEM MOTHA FUCKIN WHINER FANS AT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT BISHES CAN'T FAZE THE NATION BABY RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 8 2008, 10:57 PM~11298975
> *WHERE ARE THEM MOTHA FUCKIN WHINER FANS AT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT BISHES CAN'T FAZE THE NATION BABY RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by rhr26_@Aug 8 2008, 10:39 PM~11298884
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 8 2008, 10:04 PM~11299011
> *:thumbsup:
> *


FO SHO BABYGIRL


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 5 2008, 08:57 AM~11263298
> *aww your a raider fan!?!?!? Bummer!  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


aww where you at now with all your buddies and your old ass rings :uh:


----------



## 408sjsharkin

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Aug 8 2008, 10:14 PM~11298724
> *RAIDER NATION  what happened to the 9ers???
> 
> 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6
> *


they forgot to show up :angry:


----------



## SinCal559




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 9 2008, 01:33 AM~11299445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats ALL you got now pics and 5 old rings .but who WON ? ? ?


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 8 2008, 11:40 PM~11298890
> *RAIDER NATION BABY WHINERS KNOW WHATS UP  :0  :0  :0
> *


2X :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SinCal559

Its all good homie. Raiders won, you guys came out the better team. I'll admit. But we're gonna have the better record at the end of the season, dont trip! 



Fuckers better or I'll hear it from you guys later on. its all good though!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 8 2008, 06:55 PM~11296985
> *I BET HALF YOU RAIDER FANS DONT LIVE IN OAKLAND FUCKEN IDIOTS
> *


DID YOU NOTICE 1/2 THE WHINNERS FANS DONT LIVE IN SAN FRAN . SOME EVEN LIKE GIRLS LMAO


----------



## SinCal559

Most of the Raiders fans dont live in Oakland either! You should know bro, the central valley has the largest raiders boosters club in the world!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 9 2008, 01:38 AM~11299465
> *Its all good homie. Raiders won, you guys came out the better team. I'll admit.  But we're gonna have the better record at the end of the season, dont trip!
> Fuckers better or I'll hear it from you guys later on. its all good though!
> *


 PROPS TO YOU FOR KEEPING IT REAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gervais_85

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 9 2008, 12:38 AM~11299465
> *Its all good homie. Raiders won, you guys came out the better team. I'll admit.  But we're gonna have the better record at the end of the season, dont trip!
> Fuckers better or I'll hear it from you guys later on. its all good though!
> *


they might have a better season cuz they play in a freakin JV division!!


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 9 2008, 01:44 AM~11299484
> *PROPS TO YOU FOR KEEPING IT REAL :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i always keep it real. Aint no other way. No excuses or anything we lost plain and simple. Still got mad love for my team! You guys are a tough team no matter what. But you still suck :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 8 2008, 11:38 PM~11299465
> *Its all good homie. Raiders won, you guys came out the better team. I'll admit.  But we're gonna have the better record at the end of the season, dont trip!
> Fuckers better or I'll hear it from you guys later on. its all good though!
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MMMAAAAANNNN!!!!!!!

OR IT WILL BE YOU GIVING ME SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by gervais_85_@Aug 9 2008, 01:47 AM~11299490
> *they might have a better season cuz they play in a freakin JV division!!
> *


 :uh: :0 












thats why!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 9 2008, 01:50 AM~11299502
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MMMAAAAANNNN!!!!!!!
> 
> OR IT WILL BE YOU GIVING ME SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 8 2008, 10:09 PM~11298681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ABEL760

NOW YOU HAVE THE AUTHORITY TO SAY YOU ACTUALLY BEAT US IN A GAME, HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SINCE YOU BEEN WANTING TO SAY THAT. IT'S ALWAYS FUN TALKING SHIT WITH EVERYBODY SO I GUESS I HAVE TO HEAR IT THIS TIME...AND ITS STILL A 49ER THANG...


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Aug 9 2008, 02:27 AM~11299582
> *NOW YOU HAVE THE AUTHORITY TO SAY YOU ACTUALLY BEAT US IN A GAME, HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SINCE YOU BEEN WANTING TO SAY THAT. IT'S ALWAYS FUN TALKING SHIT WITH EVERYBODY SO I GUESS I HAVE TO HEAR IT THIS TIME...AND ITS STILL A 49ER THANG...
> *


4 WHYINER :0 ALL THE TIMER


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 8 2008, 11:33 PM~11299445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very good pics here!


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Aug 9 2008, 12:27 AM~11299582
> *NOW YOU HAVE THE AUTHORITY TO SAY YOU ACTUALLY BEAT US IN A GAME, HOW LONG HAS IT BEEN SINCE YOU BEEN WANTING TO SAY THAT. IT'S ALWAYS FUN TALKING SHIT WITH EVERYBODY SO I GUESS I HAVE TO HEAR IT THIS TIME...AND ITS STILL A 49ER THANG...
> *


True let them losers have their PRE SEASON win for now!


----------



## topdog




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 9 2008, 12:33 AM~11299445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

*RAIDERS 18*
Forty Whiners 6</span>


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

RAIDERS
thats all im gonna say :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird

fuck it I'll give it to the raiders they looked alot better last night:ugh:....and to the dude talking shit about our old ass rings, your rings are even older uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by gervais_85_@Aug 9 2008, 12:47 AM~11299490
> *they might have a better season cuz they play in a freakin JV division!!
> *


NAAA 49ERS IS THE ONLY JV TEAM WARM UP THANKS WHINERS WERE READY FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON LOSERS


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 9 2008, 01:13 AM~11299638
> *True let them losers have their PRE SEASON win for now!
> *



AWW COME ON HOMIE LOOK AT THEY WAY MY RAIDERS BEEN PLAYING DOGG

A WINS A WIN NOW :roflmao:


RAIDERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 9 2008, 08:37 AM~11300235
> *RAIDERS
> thats all im gonna say :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Here you go just a recap just in case you whinners forgot.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 9 2008, 10:20 AM~11300395
> *NAAA 49ERS IS THE ONLY JV TEAM WARM UP THANKS WHINERS WERE READY FOR THE REST OF THE SEASON LOSERS
> *


lol its always a whinner fan to bring up all there old ass rings joe is gone homie leave it alone cause they arnt getin anymore :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 9 2008, 12:12 PM~11300892
> *Here you go just a recap just in case you whinners forgot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats alot of asswhopin :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

18 to 6 for all you fuckin haterz.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 9 2008, 01:13 AM~11299638
> *True let them losers have their PRE SEASON win for now!
> *


how did i know some whinner fan was gonna bring up the pre season shit!!! in this rivarly it could be a fuckin scrimmage and we still gonna battle,you already saw what happened when they practiced together, bottle line is RAIDERS won!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 9 2008, 11:44 AM~11301033
> *lol its always a whinner fan to bring up all there old ass rings joe is gone homie leave it alone cause they arnt getin anymore :biggrin:
> *


YUP YUP WERE GONNA HAVE A GOOD SEASON THEY CANT HELP TO THINK THAT THEY GOT SMASHED AND COULDNT GET NOT EVEN ONE TD ON THE RAIDERS HAAHAAAAA WHINERS MORE LIKE WIENNERS :biggrin:  SNOSAGES :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

MAN FUCK THE FAIDERS ---I WAS AT THE GAME ALL FLAMED UP LIKE WHAT!!!!!

SHIT I WAS SUROUNDED BY FUCKING BITCH ASS FAIDER FANS I WAS TALKING SHIT TO ALL OF THEM--BUT EVEN THOUGH WE LOST I HAD A GOOD TIME NO ONE ACTED UP WE WERE ALL COOL 


EVEN THIS FAIDER GIRL WANTED TO COME TO ME AND GET AT ME 

SO I ACTED ALL COOL AND SAID NAW MIJA YOU CANT GET BIGTITO I DONT SELL OUT























PLUS I AM MARRIED AND MY WIFEY WILL CUT OFF MY WEE WEE


----------



## UCEFAMILY

ALL 40 WIENNER FANS REPORT TO THE LOSER SECTION OF THE FIELD WITH ALL THE REST OF THE LOSERS BAHAAAAHHAAAABAHAAAAAAA
RAIDER FANS FELT SORRY FOR DEM WHINER FANS THEY LOST THAT WAS GOOD ENOUGH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

HOW MANY OF YOU THAT WERE AT THE GAME SAW WHEN THEY PUT UP BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS UP ON THE BIG SCREENS


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 9 2008, 02:14 PM~11301962
> *MAN FUCK THE FAIDERS ---I WAS AT THE GAME ALL FLAMED UP LIKE WHAT!!!!!
> 
> SHIT I WAS SUROUNDED BY FUCKING BITCH ASS FAIDER FANS I WAS TALKING SHIT TO ALL OF THEM--BUT EVEN THOUGH WE LOST I HAD A GOOD TIME NO ONE ACTED UP WE WERE ALL COOL
> EVEN THIS FAIDER GIRL WANTED TO COME TO ME AND GET AT ME
> 
> SO I ACTED ALL COOL AND SAID NAW MIJA YOU CANT GET BIGTITO I DONT SELL OUT
> PLUS I AM MARRIED AND MY WIFEY WILL CUT OFF MY WEE WEE
> *


THERE COMES A TIME IN LIFE WHEN WE GROW UP HOMIE AND NORTH OR SOUTH DON'T MATTER  RED OR BLUE JUST A COLOR NOW


----------



## Debbie Deth

All I'm hearing from the niner fans is Cricket sounds!


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Debbie Deth_@Aug 9 2008, 02:23 PM~11302000
> *All I'm hearing from the niner fans is Cricket sounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424215


----------



## Debbie Deth

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 9 2008, 03:24 PM~11302010
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424215
> *



haha oh dang! I'm new here.. I didnt see that! But knownin is knowinnnnnn right?!?!


----------



## 310~SFCC




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 9 2008, 04:21 PM~11301993
> *THERE COMES A TIME IN LIFE WHEN WE GROW UP HOMIE AND NORTH OR SOUTH DON'T MATTER   RED OR BLUE JUST A COLOR NOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Aug 9 2008, 03:13 AM~11299638
> *True let them losers have their PRE SEASON win for now!
> *


NOW IT'S ONLY A PRE-SEASON GAME . GOOD THING TO HIDE BEHINED FOR THE SIDE THAT LOST


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 9 2008, 01:49 AM~11299500
> *i always keep it real. Aint no other way. No excuses or anything we lost plain and simple. Still got mad love for my team! You guys are a tough team no matter what. But you still suck  :biggrin:
> *


AT LEAST YOU SHOWED UP AFTER YOUR SORRY ASS SAD SACK TEAM GOT SCHOOLED ON A RUNNING GAME THAT THEY WANT TO HAVE LOL


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> BLAH, BLAH , BLAH , BLAH


----------



## topdog

BLAH, BLAH , BLAH , BLAH
[/quote]
blah,blah,blah on my knob eat up. bitch :0


----------



## exotic rider

THIS IS WHAT THEY WEAR UNDER THEIR UNIFORMS.









FUCKING LOSERS!!!!!










HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Aug 7 2008, 06:40 PM~11287904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said :biggrin:
> *


TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

RAIDERS all the way this year


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 9 2008, 06:31 PM~11302945
> *RAIDERS all the way this year
> *


what a *** :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 12:50 PM~11225724
> *:biggrin: 49ERS ALL THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 9ERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 9 2008, 06:31 PM~11302945
> *49ERS all the way this year
> *



THATS WUSSS UP HOMIE GOOD SHIT


----------



## stonedraiders1213

looking at this charger and dallas game and see that dallas are getting there asses whoop just like them niners did. looks like AFC WEST is to hard for everyone else.


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 9 2008, 08:03 PM~11303396
> *looking at this charger and dallas game and see that dallas are getting there asses whoop just like them niners did. looks like AFC WEST is to hard for everyone else.
> *


its all good how many rings do da chargers have :twak:  :thumbsdown: :ugh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Debbie Deth_@Aug 9 2008, 03:23 PM~11302000
> *All I'm hearing from the niner fans is Cricket sounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 9 2008, 06:31 PM~11302945
> *RAIDERS all the way this year
> *


 :thumbsup: hope so :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Aug 9 2008, 07:20 PM~11303189
> *:biggrin: 9ERDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> BLAH, BLAH , BLAH , BLAH


blah,blah,blah on my knob eat up. bitch :0
[/quote]
WHY do you get ALL ASS HURT ? ? ? ? LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> blah,blah,blah on my knob eat up. bitch :0


WHY do you get ALL ASS HURT ? ? ? ? LOL
[/quote]
WHY DO YOU WORRY ABOUT IT HIM HES WIENNER :biggrin:


----------



## Robert84

> _Originally posted by Debbie Deth_@Aug 9 2008, 02:23 PM~11302000
> *All I'm hearing from the niner fans is Cricket sounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 8 2008, 10:57 PM~11298975
> *WHERE ARE THEM MOTHA FUCKIN WHINER FANS AT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT BISHES CAN'T FAZE THE NATION BABY RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


im right here!!! you beat us... but that win aint nothing to be proud of. you guys didnt play all that great either..

real talk for 2 teams that have been as successful as the niners and raiders. there should have been way more points on the fucking board...

and i can honestly say that i turned off the raidio after nolan decided to kick that fucking field goal before half. WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?! same ol bullshit from him!!!

after that i was disscussed and really didnt give a fuck how the game ended..


you guys won, so you guys earned the braggin rights this year


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> WHY do you get ALL ASS HURT ? ? ? ? LOL


WHY DO YOU WORRY ABOUT IT HIM HES WIENNER :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aceite

THE RUNNING GAME ID NOT LOOK BAD AT ALL!!! :biggrin: 



THE WHINERS LOOK LIKE THEY HAVE A QB SITUATION........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Robert84_@Aug 10 2008, 12:43 AM~11304888
> *
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Debbie Deth_@Aug 9 2008, 04:23 PM~11302000
> *All I'm hearing from the niner fans is Cricket sounds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amen


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 10 2008, 05:53 PM~11308578
> *amen
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Heres proof that Raiders fan fuckk the niners chicks hahaha. They knew where to cum hahaha. Raiders till we die


----------



## topdog

its all good i just dont like da raiders never been my team we will see next year :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 10 2008, 06:50 PM~11309047
> *Heres proof that Raiders fan fuckk the niners chicks hahaha. They knew where to cum hahaha. Raiders till we die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what fat white chicks they fuck anybody wow your special :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 10 2008, 06:52 PM~11309061
> *what fat white chicks they fuck anybody wow your special :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 10 2008, 05:54 PM~11308587
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


MAS PUTO YOUR CHEAP ASS 9ERS LOST TO THE RAIDERS THATS SAD............
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

ITS TIME TO THREAD JACK THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DenaLove

THATS RIGHT! I SAID THREAD JACK!!!!!


----------



## DenaLove




----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 9 2008, 04:11 PM~11302515
> *NOW IT'S ONLY A PRE-SEASON GAME . GOOD THING TO HIDE BEHINED FOR THE SIDE THAT LOST
> *


Nothing to hide from, win or lose i'll always be a niner fan!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 07:35 PM~11309439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant say nothing bad about da cowboys not ma favorite team but they do play good


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 10 2008, 06:42 PM~11309514
> *cant say nothing bad about da cowboys not ma favorite team but they do play good
> *


Thanks for the support and any of anyone else doesn't know they better ask somebody!!!!


----------



## DenaLove

cowboys to the fullest!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 08:31 PM~11309386
> *ITS TIME TO THREAD JACK THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I fucken hate the Chargers but since you are trying to thread jack time to show these bitch ass cowboy fans whats up. you show pictures of winning super bowl number 6 so i was just wondering if this is the way you are going to win. hahaha




















cowboys 17 charger 31


----------



## PHATT BOY

DID SOMEBODY SAY THREAD JACK.....................


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 10 2008, 08:07 PM~11309889
> *I fucken hate the Chargers but since you are trying to thread jack time to show these bitch ass cowboy fans whats up. you show pictures of winning super bowl number 6 so i was just wondering if this is the way you are going to win. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys 17  charger 31
> *


damn you like alot of teams :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 07:08 PM~11309903
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY THREAD JACK.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT PHATT BOY! BIG UPS, PLAYA!


----------



## topdog

Iam a niner fan till i die born and Raised in Frisco


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 10 2008, 07:07 PM~11309889
> *I fucken hate the Chargers but since you are trying to thread jack time to show these bitch ass cowboy fans whats up. you show pictures of winning super bowl number 6 so i was just wondering if this is the way you are going to win. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys 17  charger 31
> *


unlike all the rest of the NFL teams we don't have open competitions at any starting position. All that mattered to me last night was the first series of the offence since it only played one and the first and second series of the defence. the rest of the game was to see who we would put on the practice squad. How bout you?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 08:17 PM~11310054
> *THATS RIGHT PHATT BOY! BIG UPS, PLAYA!
> *


YUP YUP YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.........
















THATS MY TAT.........


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 10 2008, 07:18 PM~11310069
> *Iam  a niner fan till i die born and Raised in Frisco
> *


Well, I was born and raised in Altadena Ca. and have been a Cowboy fan since 75-76. I remember the first time I went to see Dallas play when they came to the L.A. Coliseum. I had to whoop up on a drunk Raider fan in the restroom. I was about 16 at the time.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11310393
> *Well, I was born and raised in Altadena Ca. and have been a Cowboy fan since 75-76. I remember the first time I went to see Dallas play when they came to the L.A. Coliseum. I had to whoop up on a drunk Raider fan in the restroom. I was about 16 at the time.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 08:39 PM~11310393
> *Well, I was born and raised in Altadena Ca. and have been a Cowboy fan since 75-76. I remember the first time I went to see Dallas play when they came to the L.A. Coliseum. I had to whoop up on a drunk Raider fan in the restroom. I was about 16 at the time.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

you did something good


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 07:32 PM~11310313
> *YUP YUP YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS MY TAT.........
> *


Thats a cool ass tat. I don't have a Cowboys tat but I do have some Cowboys memorabilia.... 










I made this at my job


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 08:08 PM~11309903
> *DID SOMEBODY SAY THREAD JACK.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HEY BIG PHATT BOY THIS IS 49ERS AND RAIDERS NOT THE COWGIRLS PUTO SO GET OFF HERE........ :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 10 2008, 09:03 PM~11310693
> *HEY BIG PHATT BOY THIS IS 49ERS AND RAIDERS NOT THE COWGIRLS PUTO SO GET OFF HERE........ :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL YOU JUST GOT JACKED :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 09:10 PM~11310787
> *LOL YOU JUST GOT JACKED :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WHAT EVER DOG :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 10 2008, 09:13 PM~11310830
> *:0    WHAT EVER  DOG :0
> *


MAN YOU KNOW WE HOMIES UCE BABY..........


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 08:22 PM~11310926
> *MAN YOU KNOW WE HOMIES UCE BABY..........
> *


I put this on the back of my Expedition......


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 09:27 PM~11310998
> *I put this on the back of my Expedition......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH THIS MY T SHIRT AND WHAT I HAD ON THE BACK OF MY TRUCK


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 08:35 PM~11311128
> *HELL YEAH THIS MY T SHIRT  AND WHAT I HAD ON THE BACK OF MY TRUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats cool. But did you get a chance to see The Hard Knocks?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 09:53 PM~11311388
> *Thats cool. But did you get a chance to see The Hard Knocks?
> *


NOPE I HEARD IT WAS BAD ASS.....


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 08:55 PM~11311413
> *NOPE I HEARD IT WAS BAD ASS.....
> *


here ya go...... 

http://www.hbo.com/hardknocks/


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 09:56 PM~11311423
> *here ya go......
> 
> http://www.hbo.com/hardknocks/
> *


GOOD LOOKING I'M GOING TO WATCH THIS I'LL HIT U UP 2MORROW ON THAT....


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11311473
> *GOOD LOOKING I'M GOING TO WATCH THIS I'LL HIT U UP 2MORROW ON THAT....
> *


anything for d'm Cowboys!!!!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 10:04 PM~11311529
> *anything for d'm Cowboys!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DenaLove

THE THREAD JACK IS OVER FOR NOW..... YOU MAY NOW CONTINUE WITH YOUR MEANINGLESS SUPPORT OF YOUR SORRY ASS TEAMS!!!!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11311634
> *THE THREAD JACK IS OVER FOR NOW..... YOU MAY NOW CONTINUE WITH YOUR MEANINGLESS SUPPORT OF YOUR SORRY ASS TEAMS!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 LOL :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 8 2008, 10:07 PM~11298661
> *it's called photo shop not a sell out
> *


It wasn`t photo shop smart one....Its was on the online catalog!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 8 2008, 10:13 PM~11298715
> *NINERS  SUCK AND SWALLOW LOL SINCE THEY LOST TODAY . SO WHO'S GONA START CRYING BUT WE GOT 5 RINGS . THOSE OF YOU GUYS LIVING IN THE PAST
> *


Aint no one cryin homeboy! Yeah we talk about our past and our 5 rings but from what I see your fans do the same exact thing with your three JUST 3 rings!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by nathand_@Aug 8 2008, 10:14 PM~11298724
> *RAIDER NATION  what happened to the 9ers???
> 
> 18-6 18-6 18-6 18-6
> *


We played a sorry ass game....its been like that for a minute now! I still love my niners!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 8 2008, 10:32 PM~11298837
> *Its funny how all this week, I been reading all the B.S the 49er's fans have been leaving up in here, and now all of the sudden, they be all quite!!
> 
> I wonder why??? LMAO!!!!!!
> 
> Didnt want to leave a comment...but i couldent resist! All I have to say to them is...
> " IT AINT NOTHING, IF IT AINT A "RAIDER" THANG, BABY!!!
> P.S  Im new up in here, so just wanted to say "Hello" to everyone!! Yes Yes, even if u aint a Raider fan!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It aint funny I`m here now....j/k! lol Naw as for myself I went out of town....a family function. As for everyone else????? Not sure.

P.N. WELCOME TO LIL! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 9 2008, 12:35 AM~11299448
> *thats ALL  you got now pics and 5 old rings .but who WON ? ? ?
> *


Damn! Dont pee yourself....it was only one win there lil buddy! What do you have to say for your team? Just one victory over the niners this year so far! Relax...breathe.....wooosa! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 08:32 PM~11310313
> *YUP YUP YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS MY TAT.........
> *


 I give a lot of props to those true fans that show their dedication with ink! :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 10 2008, 12:33 PM~11306712
> *THE RUNNING GAME ID NOT LOOK BAD AT ALL!!! :biggrin:
> THE WHINERS LOOK LIKE THEY HAVE A QB SITUATION........
> *


Yeah....and a whole bunch of other things too!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 10 2008, 06:50 PM~11309047
> *Heres proof that Raiders fan fuckk the niners chicks hahaha. They knew where to cum hahaha. Raiders till we die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Naw....we ran out of beer and sent our females to go score them off y`all! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 10 2008, 10:11 PM~11311634
> *THE THREAD JACK IS OVER FOR NOW..... YOU MAY NOW CONTINUE WITH YOUR MEANINGLESS SUPPORT OF YOUR SORRY ASS TEAMS!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 Damn! That hurt.....that was a low blow! We should get a LIL full contact game goin!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 10 2008, 10:37 PM~11311908
> *I give a lot of props to those true fans that show their dedication with ink! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 10 2008, 10:49 PM~11311997
> *:0 Damn! That hurt.....that was a low blow!  We should get a LIL full contact game goin!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 10 2008, 09:22 PM~11310926
> *MAN YOU KNOW WE HOMIES UCE BABY..........
> *


 :rant: =>cowboys fans :buttkick:<=RAIDERS FAN GET YOUR OWN THREAD UCE :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 10 2008, 10:27 PM~11311813
> *We played a sorry ass game....its been like that for a minute now!  I STILL LOVE MY FRISCO NINERS. yeah we lost...i dished it out and i can take it. oh yeah....it aint over - RAIDERS STILL SUCK *


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 10 2008, 09:16 PM~11310045
> *damn you like alot of teams :biggrin:
> *



sorry homie i only have one team and thats it. Since you were trying to do a jack had to put you in your place!!!!! this is Raider and Niner spot homie so take that dallas cowgirl shit somewhere else.


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 08:38 AM~11313528
> *sorry homie i only have one team and thats it. Since you were trying to do a jack had to put you in your place!!!!! this is Raider and Niner spot homie so take that dallas cowgirl shit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: I HATE DALLAS COWBOY FANS, THE STAR, THE COLORS, THE STADIUM AND MOST OF ALL.....THE STATE OF TEXAS :roflmao:


----------



## EL PATRON

we give you little fader fans braggin rights for the year go ahead and live it up...............i still say* FUCK THE RAIDERS *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 11 2008, 09:59 AM~11314004
> *we give you little fader fans braggin rights for the year go ahead and live it up...............i still say X10000000![/i] :biggrin:*


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Thats right keep them Props coming. We smashed them niner dominating all area on the stat sheets. 

San Francisco 49ers (0-1-0) 
Total Net Yards 269 
Penalties-Yards 7-36 
Time of Possession 25:28 
Total Turnovers 4 

Oakland Raiders (1-0-0) 
Total Net Yards 346 
Penalties-Yards 9-63 
Time of Possession 34:32 
Total Turnovers 0


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Team Statistics 
Raiders Opponents 
TOTAL FIRST DOWNS 15 14 
FIRST DOWNS (Rushing-passing-by penalty) 10 - 4 - 1 3 - 9 - 2 
THIRD DOWN CONVERSIONS 7/16 2/11 
FOURTH DOWN CONVERSIONS 1/5 0/2 
TOTAL OFFENSIVE YARDS 346 269 
OFFENSE (Plays-Average Yards) 63 - 5.5 57 - 4.7 
TOTAL RUSHING YARDS 248 70 
RUSHING (Plays-Average Yards) 41 - 6.0 19 - 3.7 
TOTAL PASSING YARDS 98 199 
PASSING (Comp-Att-Int-Avg) 13 - 20 - 0 - 5.6 20 - 37 - 2 - 5.5 
SACKS 1 2 
FIELD GOALS 1/1 2/2 
TOUCHDOWNS 2 0 
(Rushing-Passing-Returns-Defensive) 1 - 0 - 1 - 0 0 - 0 - 0 - 0 
TIME OF POSSESSION 34:32 25:28


----------



## EL RAIDER

RAIDERS WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 11:55 AM~11314494
> *RAIDERS WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

this is what the raiders did to them niners

49ers :buttkick: raiders


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 11:00 AM~11314543
> *this is what the raiders did to them niners
> 
> 49ers  :buttkick: raiders
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


shit came 4th quarter n u c most of the whinners fans take off before they would get their asses kick at the parking lot :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 10:07 AM~11314602
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> shit came 4th quarter n u c most of the whinners fans take off before they would get their asses kick at the parking lot  :biggrin:
> *


serio you could count the red shirts at the end..... they all knew what was gonna happen by halftime!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 AM~11314641
> *serio you could count the red shirts at the end..... they all knew what was gonna happen by halftime!!!
> *




q vo homie, thanks for the patron at the game :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 10:29 AM~11314816
> *q vo homie, thanks for the patron at the game  :biggrin:
> *


no hay de queso no mas de papa!! gracias por las bolsas tambien, le gustaron a mis hermanas y a la futura novia, si es que me porto bien :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 11:32 AM~11314833
> *no hay de queso no mas de papa!! gracias por las bolsas tambien, le gustaron a mis hermanas y a la futura novia, si es que me porto bien :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



pues portate bien cabron :biggrin: c u in Fresno


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 11 2008, 10:48 AM~11313587
> *:roflmao:  I HATE DALLAS COWBOY FANS, THE STAR, THE COLORS, THE STADIUM AND MOST OF ALL.....THE STATE OF TEXAS
> :roflmao:
> *



*Well Fuck You Too, CumQuat !*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 10:52 AM~11314473
> *Thats right keep them Props coming. We smashed them niner dominating all area on the stat sheets.
> 
> San Francisco 49ers (0-1-0)
> Total Net Yards 269
> Penalties-Yards 7-36
> Time of Possession 25:28
> Total Turnovers 4
> 
> Oakland Raiders (1-0-0)
> Total Net Yards 346
> Penalties-Yards 9-63
> Time of Possession 34:32
> Total Turnovers 0
> *



Raiders still suck!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 12:00 PM~11315076
> *Raiders still suck!!!! :biggrin:
> *




but it seems like da whinners suck da most hehehehehehe I think A. Smith had nightmares I sat 3 rows from were da whinners players were n I kept yelling at his ass all night long hehehehehehehehe


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 12:02 PM~11315108
> *but it seems like da whinners suck da most hehehehehehe I think A. Smith had nightmares I sat 3 rows from were da whinners players were n I kept yelling at his ass all night long hehehehehehehehe
> *


Not the most but more then the traders at the moment! :biggrin: 
Smith, uh, no comment! :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11315148
> *Not the most but more then the traders at the moment! :biggrin:
> Smith, uh, no comment! :uh:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:07 AM~11315148
> *Not the most but more then the traders at the moment! :biggrin:
> Smith, uh, no comment! :uh:
> *


i thought we had it bad but the pinche niners are in some bad shape right now!! but then again i know how it feels when your team isnt doing that well!! but its ok cause the RAIDERS won :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 11 2008, 12:57 PM~11315053
> *Well Fuck You Too, CumQuat  !
> *



Que Onda Vato. Hahaha I know you rep Texas Blue but let them cowgirls go homie. Raiders till we tie. TFFT and RFFR


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 10:55 AM~11314494
> *RAIDERS WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it feels good to finally win the battle of the bay huh?? :uh:


----------



## Nasty

just in case you summabitches missed it



> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 10 2008, 11:20 AM~11306340
> *im right here!!! you beat us... but that win aint nothing to be proud of. you guys didnt play all that great either..
> 
> real talk for 2 teams that have been as successful as the niners and raiders. there should have been way more points on the fucking board...
> 
> and i can honestly say that i turned off the raidio after nolan decided to kick that fucking field goal before half. WTF!?!?!?!?!?!?! same ol bullshit from him!!!
> 
> after that i was disscussed and really didnt give a fuck how the game ended..
> you guys won, so you guys earned the braggin rights this year
> *


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 01:18 PM~11315250
> *it feels good to finally win the battle of the bay huh??  :uh:
> *



dam right it feels good RAIDERS OWN THE BAY NOW!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

I will say this though. much respect to everyone out there repping there team hard. we have and many losing seasons since 2003 but from judging off just that one game it looks like our raiders are on there way back to a winning season. Bout Time us raider fans can finally talk some shit back. hahaha AND IT FEELS GOOD QUE NO RAIDER NATION.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 12:21 PM~11315284
> *dam right it feels good RAIDERS OWN THE BAY NOW!!!
> *


its all good... i know how good it felt when we beat you raiders the last 3 times?? didnt we beat you in a pre season and regular season game :dunno:

it sure does feel good to wear the crown.. as a true niner fan, the way we played we dont deserve it.. and ill keep it real. the raiders can be team to go the distance again.. but be real with your selves too, you didnt play all that great either.. u did get the W and thats fine but from the looks of the game, i wouldnt be all that happy just yet..


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 12:25 PM~11315326
> *I will say this though. much respect to everyone out there repping there team hard. we have and many losing seasons since 2003 but from judging off just that one game it looks like our raiders are on there way back to a winning season. Bout Time us raider fans can finally talk some shit back. hahaha AND IT FEELS GOOD QUE NO RAIDER NATION.
> *


maybe we were watching a different game?? :dunno:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 01:26 PM~11315337
> *its all good... i know how good it felt when we beat you raiders the last 3 times?? didnt we beat you in a pre season and regular season game :dunno:
> 
> it sure does feel good to wear the crown.. as a true niner fan, the way we played we dont deserve it.. and ill keep it real. the raiders can be team to go the distance again.. but be real with your selves too, you didnt play all that great either.. u did get the W and thats fine but from the looks of the game, i wouldnt be all that happy just yet..
> *



ok nasty i will agree with you this once homie. raider game moved form good to great hahaha. no but for real homie. they still need some work to complete with some of the better teams out there if they want to make a wild card or better yet win more then 4 games a year.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 12:16 PM~11315232
> *i thought we had it bad but the pinche niners are in some bad shape right now!! but then again i know how it feels when your team isnt doing that well!! but its ok cause the RAIDERS won :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Yeah..... :biggrin: Fuckerz! Locs Warned me about you two!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Aug 11 2008, 12:18 PM~11315250-->
> 
> 
> 
> it feels good to finally win the battle of the bay huh??  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yeah :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 12:20 PM~11315280
> *just in case you summabitches missed it
> *



man don't want 2 hear all bs homie so suck it up n take it like u whinners like in da ass :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 12:29 PM~11315373
> *ok nasty i will agree with you this once homie. raider game moved form good to great hahaha. no but for real homie. they still need some work to complete with some of the better teams out there if they want to make a wild card or better yet win more then 4 games a year.
> *


i mean honestly bro thats all im sayin. we didnt even have a star wr in. and we had a battle of 3 qbs.. not to mention the bad calls by our coaches.. i mean im touched that you think by beattin us you guys are ready for the superbowl but lets not dream to big u feel me.

for a team of your caliber. u should have had well over 18 points. same goes for the niners but as you can see, we didnt have our shit together


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 12:30 PM~11315380
> *hell yeah  :biggrin:
> man don't want 2 hear all bs homie so suck it up n take it like u whinners like in da ass  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :nono: Anyone comes near my ass they get :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 12:34 PM~11315411
> *i mean honestly bro thats all im sayin. we didnt even have a star wr in. and we had a battle of 3 qbs.. not to mention the bad calls by our coaches.. i mean im touched that you think by beattin us you guys are ready for the superbowl but lets not dream to big u feel me.
> 
> for a team of your caliber. u should have had well over 18 points. same goes for the niners but as you can see, we didnt have our shit together
> *


Spokin like a true pimp!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 01:34 PM~11315411
> *i mean honestly bro thats all im sayin. we didnt even have a star wr in. and we had a battle of 3 qbs.. not to mention the bad calls by our coaches.. i mean im touched that you think by beattin us you guys are ready for the superbowl but lets not dream to big u feel me.
> 
> for a team of your caliber. u should have had well over 18 points. same goes for the niners but as you can see, we didnt have our shit together
> 
> *


I never said anything about the super bowl. i said wild car or better yet more then 4 games. I have hope homie and even the way our back ups played was good so what bad shit you got to say about them. Michael Bush put the hurting on your defense. shit Andrew Walter put the smack down too. Johnny Lee Higgins out ran everyone. so were do you see bad shitting going on. I say everyone on our team played and outstanding game. may not have put up many points but still got the job done when it counted!!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 12:30 PM~11315380
> *hell yeah  :biggrin:
> man don't want 2 hear all bs homie so suck it up n take it like u whinners like in da ass  :biggrin:
> *


hey i flat out said u won so enjoy it. playin like we did we didnt deserve to win

real mother fuckin talk!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Aug 11 2008, 12:34 PM~11315411-->
> 
> 
> 
> i mean honestly bro thats all im sayin. we didnt even have a star wr in. and we had a battle of 3 qbs.. not to mention the bad calls by our coaches.. i mean im touched that you think by beattin us you guys are ready for the superbowl but lets not dream to big u feel me.
> 
> for a team of your caliber. u should have had well over 18 points. same goes for the niners but as you can see, we didnt have our shit together
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow cry me a river :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 12:34 PM~11315414
> *:0  :nono: Anyone comes near my ass they get  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:34 PM~11315414
> *:0  :nono: Anyone comes near my ass they get  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



I agree with that statement Bay Boss hahaha. a vato i got granades to and boozka's for anyone coming close to my ass :machinegun: :guns: :rant:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 12:39 PM~11315443
> *hey i flat out said u won so enjoy it. playin like we did we didnt deserve to win
> 
> real mother fuckin talk!!
> *



that's all u had 2 say homie


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 12:41 PM~11315452
> *I agree with that statement Bay Boss hahaha. a vato i got granades to and boozka's for anyone coming close to my ass :machinegun:  :guns:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin: Fuck that shit! Us devil dogs dont play that shit!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 12:41 PM~11315452
> *I agree with that statement Bay Boss hahaha. a vato i got granades to and boozka's for anyone coming close to my ass :machinegun:  :guns:  :rant:
> *




well u should of been at da game a gave it to da whinners players cuz they looked like they wanted 2 kill themself :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 12:38 PM~11315436
> *I never said anything about the super bowl. i said wild car or better yet more then 4 games. I have hope homie and even the way our back ups played was good so what bad shit you got to say about them. Michael Bush put the hurting on your defense. shit Andrew Walter put the smack down too. Johnny Lee Higgins out ran everyone. so were do you see bad shitting going on. I say everyone on our team played and outstanding game. may not have put up many points but still got the job done when it counted!!!!!
> *


still honored.. speaks a great deal about my niners... makes me think that all the hate we get from raider fans could just really be the fact that you guys intimidated by us.. if thats the case i probably wont dislike you guys so much any more :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 12:43 PM~11315474
> *well u should of been at da game a gave it to da whinners players cuz they looked like they wanted 2 kill themself  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Damn....you really hate us huh?! First were **** and now suicidal?! :scrutinize: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:18 PM~11315247
> *Que Onda Vato. Hahaha I know you rep Texas Blue but let them cowgirls go homie. Raiders till we tie. TFFT and RFFR
> *



Dont give a fuck about the cowboys homie.... Just reping my State..........


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 12:43 PM~11315474
> *well u should of been at da game a gave it to da whinners players cuz they looked like they wanted 2 kill themself  :biggrin:
> *


i heard there was a lady niner fan out there wearing a stev young jersey that was fightin 20 raider female fans by her self, and they arrested the niner fan... must mean that she won :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 12:43 PM~11315474
> *well u should of been at da game a gave it to da whinners players cuz they looked like they wanted 2 kill themself  :biggrin:
> *


_This is all I seen when the game ended! The Raider Nation at its finest!_ :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:48 PM~11315506
> *:0 Damn....you really hate us huh?!  First were **** and now suicidal?! :scrutinize:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:50 PM~11315525
> *This is all I seen when the game ended! The Raider Nation at its finest! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam our ladies are FINEEEE. Go Raider Girls :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 01:49 PM~11315519
> *i heard there was a lady niner fan out there wearing a stev young jersey that was fightin 20 raider female fans by her self, and they arrested the niner fan... must mean that she won  :0
> *



Homie getting taken in the Ambulance is not considered being arrested... :twak:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 12:54 PM~11315548
> *Dam our ladies are FINEEEE. Go Raider Girls  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I appreciate your sense of humor.....Its funny how a lot of people take offense as if it were really true! Right on homie!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11315525
> *This is all I seen when the game ended! The Raider Nation at its finest! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 11 2008, 01:48 PM~11315511
> *Dont give a fuck about the cowboys homie....  Just reping my State..........
> *



And your rep hard vato with the best car in TEJAS. Techniques Forever Forever Techniques.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 12:55 PM~11315557
> *Homie getting taken in the Ambulance is not considered being arrested... :twak:
> *


Yeah....I think you missed what he said! They arrested the niner fan not the 20 raider fans! :biggrin: 

Did they take them in 20 ambulances or packed all in one? :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:55 PM~11315563
> *I appreciate your sense of humor.....Its funny how a lot of people take offense as if it were really true! Right on homie!   :thumbsup:
> *



Im all about jokes homie you know what i mean. If people cant take jokes then they shouldnt be joking either. Like i have said I fight for the country not for sports teams, But its still Raiders till I die!!!!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Orale i think that my sister at the end. hahahaha


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:58 PM~11315584
> *Yeah....I think you missed what he said!  They arrested the niner fan not the 20 raider fans! :biggrin:
> 
> Did they take them in 20 ambulances or packed all in one? :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *



no the 20 raider fans ended up in the patty wagon. while the niner fan was in the ambulance


----------



## EL RAIDER

come on whinners if you can take a dick, u can take a joke  :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:04 PM~11315637
> *come on whinners if you can take a dick, u can take a joke    :biggrin:
> *



WELL SAID 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:04 PM~11315637
> *come on whinners if you can take a dick, u can take a joke    :biggrin:
> *


All this talk about dicks and gays....Your startin to make me wonder about you! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

“You know those pills like Viagra, well they say that if you have an erection for more than 36 hours consult your physician. Well, if you don't know what to do with your boner after 36 hours then you are a DE and your wife doesn't know what to do then she's a DA. You two shouldn't reproduce because then your kid's gonna be like DEDADE.”


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:29 AM~11315375
> *Yeah Yeah..... :biggrin: Fuckerz!  Locs Warned me about you two!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 12:09 PM~11315672
> *All this talk about dicks and gays....Your startin to make me wonder about you! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


please forgive him, but i guess thats what happens when you have to sit behind the niners at the game and see them cryin cause they losing


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 01:20 PM~11315758
> *please forgive him, but i guess thats what happens when you have to sit behind the niners at the game and see them cryin cause they losing
> *


See....my point exactly! Why would he want to sit behind us?! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 12:21 PM~11315770
> *See....my point exactly! Why would he want to sit behind us?! :biggrin:
> *


so he could talk shit to Alex Smith, but i guess the whiner gayness was running thick :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11315672
> *All this talk about dicks and gays....Your startin to make me wonder about you! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *





fail :thumbsdown:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 01:27 PM~11315808
> *so he could talk shit to Alex Smith, but i guess the whiner gayness was running thick :biggrin:
> *












Be right back have to think of what to say! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:32 PM~11315844
> *fail  :thumbsdown:
> *


I didn`t kow I was getting graded on this.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 11 2008, 11:57 AM~11315053
> *Well Fuck You Too, CumQuat  !
> *


 :roflmao: I SEE SOMEONE'S GETTING BUTT HURT...YEAH TRICK - FUCK DALLAS, TEXAS, EAST, SOUTH, WEST, NORTH TEXAS. YOU AND YOUR MAMA CAN EAT A FAT DICK. :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:37 PM~11315885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

BREAKING NEWS: according to the team Dr. this is what he had to say about Alex Smith


----------



## Nasty




----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 11 2008, 12:48 PM~11315511
> *Dont give a fuck about the cowboys homie....  Just reping my State..........
> *


  OH YEAH...I'M NOT FINISH WITH YOU. FUCK TEXAS


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:03 PM~11316075
> *BREAKING NEWS: according to the team Dr. this is what he had to say about Alex Smith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Take that!


----------



## Nasty

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

some of the whinner funs undercover











:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 01:27 PM~11315808
> *so he could talk shit to Alex Smith, but i guess the whiner gayness was running thick :biggrin:
> *


And that!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:16 PM~11316185
> *some of the whinner fun undercover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


yea but if they are undercover, then why pick a raiders fan to dress up like?? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER

RAIDERS NATION!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:17 PM~11316194
> *yea but if they are undercover, then why pick a raiders fan to dress up like?? :dunno:
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:20 PM~11316221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you my boy BLUE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Want some more???? :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/*****-please.jpg


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:21 PM~11316231
> *you my boy BLUE!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:24 PM~11316264
> *http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/*****-please.jpg
> *


if he were bald and had some glasses he would almost look like u :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:25 PM~11316272
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:26 PM~11316286
> *if he were bald and had some glasses he would almost look like u  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:17 PM~11316194
> *yea but if they are undercover, then why pick a raiders fan to dress up like?? :dunno:
> *


 WHY ARE THEY DRESS LIKE RAIDERS FAN :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:29 PM~11316317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:27 PM~11316293
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 X2 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:17 PM~11316186
> *And that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


took you long enough to come up with something, shit its almost time for next years game :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:20 PM~11316221
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:31 PM~11316335
> *took you long enough to come up with something, shit its almost time for next years game :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol took you long enought o type all that out :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

the place that niner's work at during the off season


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:23 PM~11316253
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:31 PM~11316335
> *took you long enough to come up with something, shit its almost time for next years game :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Not that long....... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:31 PM~11316337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:32 PM~11316345
> *the place that niner's work at during the off season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 01:32 PM~11316342
> *lol took you long enought o type all that out  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


had to stop the whinner bashing to help out a customer but im back now


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:33 PM~11316355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:29 PM~11316317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:34 PM~11316364
> *had to stop the whinner bashing to help out a customer but im back now
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:34 PM~11316364
> *had to stop the whinner bashing to help out a customer but im back now
> *


lol ok i was getting worried. for a second i thought you were a typical raider fan doing the 1 finger typing and having to sound out short words
:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 01:37 PM~11316387
> *lol ok i was getting worried. for a second i thought you were a typical raider fan doing the 1 finger typing and having to sound out short words
> :biggrin:
> *


nah no need for the hooked on phonics, but i see it did wonders for you :biggrin: :0


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

to all my niner friends


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:37 PM~11316387
> *lol ok i was getting worried. for a second i thought you were a typical raider fan doing the 1 finger typing and having to sound out short words
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:38 PM~11316396
> *nah no need for the hooked on phonics, but i see it did wonders for you :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :0 Dayum....another low blow! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:38 PM~11316396
> *nah no need for the hooked on phonics, but i see it did wonders for you :biggrin:  :0
> *


so did the short bus


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 02:38 PM~11316400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 03:37 PM~11316387
> *lol ok i was getting worried. for a second i thought you were a typical raider fan doing the 1 finger typing and having to sound out short words
> :biggrin:
> *


I guess were not **** like you all having enough finger in your ass, on your hips and shoulder and have extra finger to type. hahahaha


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## EL RAIDER

well homies it's been a long weekend i'm going home and rest :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:41 PM~11316435
> *I guess were not **** like you all having enough finger in your ass, on your hips and shoulder and have extra finger to type. hahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:41 PM~11316435
> *I guess were not **** like you all having enough finger in your ass, on your hips and shoulder and have extra finger to type. hahahaha
> *


Not according to the last raider pic I posted! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:40 PM~11316421
> *:0 Dayum....another low blow! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , hey i got to give you props, that you actually take the shit talking in fun and not up the ass like most niner fans


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 11 2008, 01:41 PM~11316440
> *well homies it's been a long weekend i'm going home and rest  :biggrin:
> *


i guess ill have to hold down the fort till you get back to work manana!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:42 PM~11316451
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: , hey i got to give you props, that you actually take the shit talking in fun and not up the ass like most niner fans
> *


you are lucky i have to go poop otherwise id go another round with you :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 03:42 PM~11316445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *



dam i thought that one was a good one. looks like a got a grade FFFF+ on that come back huh. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:43 PM~11316463
> *dam i thought that one was a good one. looks like a got a grade FFFF+ on that come back huh.  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 02:42 PM~11316451
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: , hey i got to give you props, that you actually take the shit talking in fun and not up the ass like most niner fans
> *


Thanks bro....Theres no changing who my favorite team is. I`m a Niner til the end! All this shit talking and bashing is halarious to me! I dont get offended, why would it?! Its not true its all just jokes! Plus it makes the day go by quicker! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:46 PM~11316485
> *Thanks bro....Theres no changing who my favorite team is.  I`m a Niner til the end!  All this shit talking and bashing is halarious to me!  I dont get offended, why would it?! Its not true its all just jokes!  Plus it makes the day go by quicker! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## "MR. OSO"

I have family that are raider fans.....We goin back and forth on our phones and in person!  











I just sent them this one over my phone!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Ok how bout this one. here is proof that they are gay. look at this fucker putting his cock on his lineman. i guess thats how they roll across the bay. fucken queers


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 01:43 PM~11316462
> *you are lucky i have to go poop otherwise id go another round with you  :biggrin:
> *


take the paper and please give a courtesy flush!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:49 PM~11316514
> *Ok how bout this one. here is proof that they are gay. look at this fucker putting his cock on his lineman. i guess thats how they roll across the bay. fucken queers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :nono: 
Then what was this doin in your photo albums?


----------



## stonedraiders1213

oh 

man what they fuckkkkk is this about????


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11316525
> *:0  :nono:
> Then what was this doin in your photo albums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

niners all day every day :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 01:46 PM~11316485
> *Thanks bro....Theres no changing who my favorite team is.  I`m a Niner til the end!  All this shit talking and bashing is halarious to me!  I dont get offended, why would it?! Its not true its all just jokes!  Plus it makes the day go by quicker! :biggrin:
> *


i hear that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11316527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh
> 
> man what they fuckkkkk is this about????
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 03:46 PM~11316485
> *Thanks bro....Theres no changing who my favorite team is.  I`m a Niner til the end!  All this shit talking and bashing is halarious to me!  I dont get offended, why would it?! Its not true its all just jokes!  Plus it makes the day go by quicker! :biggrin:
> *


Shit homie I agree I sit here bullshitting the whole time then before i know it its time to leave work.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

This one has nothing to do with either one of our teams but I thought it was funny as fuck! Wanted to share! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 01:50 PM~11316527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh
> 
> man what they fuckkkkk is this about????
> *


Mas Puto!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## stonedraiders1213

i guess it happens everywhere huh. fucking NFL


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:56 PM~11316593
> *i guess it happens everywhere huh. fucking NFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
What happened to 80% mental and 20% physical?!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

this one was funny ass hell too.


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11316527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh
> 
> man what they fuckkkkk is this about????
> *


oh fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:00 PM~11316632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope sorry we never crossin over to the gay side of the bay


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:10 PM~11316715
> *nope sorry we never crossin over to the gay side of the bay
> *


it aint all that gay. just a lil section.. everywhere else is filled with thugs and killers :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:11 PM~11316721
> *it aint all that gay. just a lil section.. everywhere else is filled with thugs and killers  :cheesy:
> *


just a lil section? would that be called candlestick or queer com park or what ever the hell the name of it is this week :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:10 PM~11316715
> *nope sorry we never crossin over to the gay side of the bay
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:14 PM~11316744
> *just a lil section? would that be called candlestick or queer com park or what ever the hell the name of it is this week :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


aww come on now. dont tell me u hate the giants too!?!?!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Man... the whiners actually have enough heart to come out?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:14 PM~11316744
> *just a lil section? would that be called candlestick or queer com park or what ever the hell the name of it is this week :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah okay.....In the west bay their is a castro street! The east bay has a castro valley!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11316762
> *Man... the whiners actually have enough heart to come out?
> *


your god damn right... what kinda fan would we be if we didnt?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11316762
> *Man... the whiners actually have enough heart to come out?
> *


Yes....So todo corazon! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11316765
> *Yeah okay.....In the west bay their is a castro street!  The east bay has a castro valley!
> *


ooooooooo :0 

a whole valley!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:15 PM~11316757
> *aww come on now. dont tell me u hate the giants too!?!?!
> *


damn right even though the A's are killin me with all the trades and have only one 3 games since the all star break they still my team!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63+Aug 11 2008, 02:16 PM~11316765-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah okay.....In the west bay their is a castro street!  The east bay has a castro valley!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:17 PM~11316780
> *ooooooooo :0
> 
> a whole valley!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats not even in OAKLAND though!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:18 PM~11316786
> *damn right even though the A's are killin me with all the trades and have only one 3 games since the all star break they still my team!!
> *


man.....str8 up san fran hater, i thought u atleast had some love for the giants


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:19 PM~11316798
> *man.....str8 up san fran hater, i thought u atleast had some love for the giants
> *


the only thing i like from san fran is the clam chowder and the chocolate dipped cheese cake :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:19 PM~11316791
> *thats not even in OAKLAND though!!
> *


close enough lol


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:19 PM~11316791
> *thats not even in OAKLAND though!!
> *


Ours is just a lil bitty street!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:21 PM~11316814
> *the only thing i like from san fran is the clam chowder and the chocolate dipped cheese cake :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 what about rice a-roni the san francisco treat :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 02:22 PM~11316836
> *what about rice a-roni the san francisco treat  :biggrin:
> *


thats not to bad either!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:21 PM~11316814
> *the only thing i like from san fran is the clam chowder and the chocolate dipped cheese cake :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
He said cheese cake!!!!_


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:21 PM~11316824
> *Ours is just a lil bitty street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its more than a street!!! its all over the city! they even have a PARADE!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Aug 11 2008, 03:23 PM~11316847-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats not to bad either!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuck love that shit!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 03:24 PM~11316855
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
> He said cheese cake!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuckin homer kills me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:24 PM~11316855
> *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!
> He said cheese cake!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im tellin you, you got to try that shit... its at the chocolate store across from the wharf


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 03:26 PM~11316871
> *  fuck love that shit!!
> fuckin homer kills me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


This is my favorite homer pic.....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:28 PM~11316898
> *This is my favorite homer pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gonna have to second that! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 03:28 PM~11316898
> *This is my favorite homer pic.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imagine that. mine too!!! now if only homer could grow a beard so it was a lil darker that would be great. a latina would be perfect


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 03:29 PM~11316903
> *im gonna have to second that! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 03:29 PM~11316905
> *imagine that. mine too!!! now if only homer could grow a beard so it was a lil darker that would be great. a latina would be perfect
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 08:38 AM~11313528
> *sorry homie i only have one team and thats it. Since you were trying to do a jack had to put you in your place!!!!! this is Raider and Niner spot homie so take that dallas cowgirl shit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

YOU KNOW I HATE BOTH TEAMS BOTH I REALLY HATE THE RAIDERS CUZ THERE FANS ARE DUNB ASS'S THEY GET ALL PISSED OFF AND WANT TO FIGHT EVERYBODY WHEN THEY LOSE YOU GUYS ACT LIKE AL DAVIS IS PAYING YOU GUYS OR SOMETHING SHIT IF ANYTHING I'M PAYING YOU WITH MY TAX MONEY YOU WELFARE ASS BITCH'S :rant:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:07 PM~11317161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :loco: :no: :no: MY NIECE THAT LIVES WITH ME IS A COWGIRL FAN  :ugh: :rant: :| :banghead:


----------



## PHATT BOY

AND THERE CRY BABY'S TOO............


----------



## PHATT BOY

> MY NIECE THAT LIVES WITH ME IS A COWBOYS FAN
> 
> YOU SEE SHE KNOWS WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 03:12 PM~11317202
> *YOU KNOW I HATE BOTH TEAMS  BOTH I REALLY HATE THE RAIDERS CUZ THERE FANS ARE DUNB ASS'S THEY GET ALL PISSED OFF AND WANT TO FIGHT EVERYBODY WHEN THEY LOSE YOU GUYS ACT LIKE AL DAVIS IS PAYING YOU GUYS OR SOMETHING SHIT IF ANYTHING I'M PAYING YOU WITH MY TAX MONEY YOU WELFARE ASS BITCH'S  :rant:
> *


OH MAN LOOKS LIKE ROUND TWO IS ABOUT TO START, AND WHO MIGHT YOUR TEAM BE??? OR ARE YOU ASAHMED OF THEM? LET ME GUESS THE LA AVENGERS?


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:12 PM~11317202
> *YOU KNOW I HATE BOTH TEAMS  BOTH I REALLY HATE THE RAIDERS CUZ THERE FANS ARE DUNB ASS'S THEY GET ALL PISSED OFF AND WANT TO FIGHT EVERYBODY WHEN THEY LOSE YOU GUYS ACT LIKE AL DAVIS IS PAYING YOU GUYS OR SOMETHING SHIT IF ANYTHING I'M PAYING YOU WITH MY TAX MONEY YOU WELFARE ASS BITCH'S  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 04:18 PM~11317243
> *OH MAN LOOKS LIKE ROUND TWO IS ABOUT TO START, AND WHO MIGHT YOUR TEAM BE???  OR ARE YOU ASAHMED OF THEM? LET ME GUESS THE LA AVENGERS?
> *


 :0 :biggrin: This is gonna be good......


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63+Aug 11 2008, 03:19 PM~11317251-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH SHIT EVEN I HAD TO LAUGH AT THAT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 03:21 PM~11317264
> *:0  :biggrin: This is gonna be good......
> *


YUP IT IS, LETS SEE WHAT SORRY ASS TEAM HE COMES UP WITH


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> MY NIECE THAT LIVES WITH ME IS A COWBOYS FAN
> 
> YOU SEE SHE KNOWS WHATS UP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> SHES PACKING HER BAGS AS WE SPEAK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK
Click to expand...


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 04:18 PM~11317243
> *OH MAN LOOKS LIKE ROUND TWO IS ABOUT TO START, AND WHO MIGHT YOUR TEAM BE???  OR ARE YOU ASAHMED OF THEM? LET ME GUESS THE LA AVENGERS?
> *


NOPE I PROUD HOMIE AND MY TAT SAY'S IT ALL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 04:22 PM~11317274
> *SHES PACKING HER BAGS AS WE SPEAK
> JK
> *


THATS FUNNY UCE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:23 PM~11317278
> *NOPE I PROUD HOMIE AND MY TAT SAY'S IT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHARPIE :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: HEY UCE DONT WORRY YOU CAN GET IT REMOVED :biggrin: OR PUT A SHIELD OVER IT :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 04:24 PM~11317286
> *<a </a> (from CollegeHumor)
> *


YOU SEE FAIL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 04:25 PM~11317294
> *SHARPIE  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao: HEY UCE DONT WORRY YOU CAN GET IT REMOVED :biggrin: OR PUT A SHIELD OVER IT :0
> *


 UCE WHY WOULD I DO SOMETHING STUPID LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:26 PM~11317308
> *UCE I THINK YOUR RIGHT WHY WOULD I EVER DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT SOME RUBBING ACHOL SHOULD WIPE IT OUT RIGHT UCE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA JUST DONT DO THAT AGAIN REMEMBER SILVER AND BLACK BABY :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 03:25 PM~11317299
> *YOU SEE FAIL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO WORRIES I FIXED IT FOR YOU


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK YOU GUYS WILL LOVE MY OTHER TAT THE TOP READS RAIDERS AND 49ERS REST IN HELL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 04:32 PM~11317345
> *YEA JUST DONT DO THAT AGAIN REMEMBER SILVER AND BLACK BABY :biggrin:
> *


LOL THATS FUNNY


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 04:32 PM~11317345
> *YEA JUST DONT DO THAT AGAIN REMEMBER SILVER AND BLACK ARE WACK :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:36 PM~11317381
> *OK YOU GUYS WILL LOVE MY OTHER TAT THE TOP READS RAIDERS AND 49ERS REST IN HELL
> *


  :ugh: :tears: I thought we were buddies.....what the hell am I gonna do now? :biggrin: J/K!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:36 PM~11317381
> *OK YOU GUYS WILL LOVE MY OTHER TAT THE TOP READS RAIDERS R THE BEST 49ERS GO TO HELL
> *


COOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 04:39 PM~11317407
> *  :ugh:  :tears: I thought we were buddies.....what the hell am I gonna do now?  :biggrin: J/K!
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE SORRY I HATE THEM BOTH BUT I CAN DEAL WITH 49ER FANS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

BACK ME UP RUTHIE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:43 PM~11317438
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE SORRY I HATE THEM BOTH BUT I CAN DEAL WITH 49ER FANS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAUSE THEYRE WEAKER


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 04:43 PM~11317440
> *BACK ME UP RUTHIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 04:44 PM~11317447
> *CAUSE THEYRE WEAKER
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 THEM THERE FIGHTING WORDS LOL........


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

LETS JUST FACE BOTH THE WHINNERS AND COWGIRLS SUCK, ONE JUST HAPPNES TO BE A GIRL AND THE OTHER A ****!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:46 PM~11317460
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  THEM THERE FIGHTING WORDS LOL........
> *


HELL NO I GOT CHINGOS OF NINER FANS IN MY FAMILY THAT I GOT TO DEAL WITH ALL SEASON LONG LOL :biggrin: AND DAM COWGIRL FANS AND THEY LIVE ON EACH SIDE OF MY HOUSE THERE MY NEIGBORS :uh: :uh: AND ONE DAM DOLPHIN FAN :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 04:50 PM~11317491
> *LETS JUST FACE BOTH THE WHINNERS AND COWGIRLS SUCK, ONE JUST HAPPNES TO BE A GIRL AND THE OTHER A ****!
> *


LOL OK BUT READ THIS


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 03:55 PM~11317519
> *LOL OK BUT READ THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALREADY SEEN THAT ONE ABOUT 10 TIMES!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:55 PM~11317519
> *LOL OK BUT READ THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: OK SO IF THE RAIDERS SUCK WHERE DO THE NINERS STAND


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 05:02 PM~11317581
> *ALREADY SEEN THAT ONE ABOUT 10 TIMES!!!
> *


OK HERES 1 MORE TIME


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 05:07 PM~11317619
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: OK SO IF THE RAIDERS SUCK WHERE DO THE NINERS STAND
> *


RIGHT NEXT 2 THEM SORRY.......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:0


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 05:13 PM~11317658
> *RIGHT NEXT 2 THEM SORRY.......
> *


 :0 :0 CABRON YOUR GONNA GET IT WE WILL SEE THIS SEASON WHAT HAPPENS NOW WHEN I LOOK AT MY NIECE I SEE YOU GUYS I JUST DOGG HER LIKE A TRUE RAIDER FAN 

























JK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 03:50 PM~11316525
> *:0  :nono:
> Then what was this doin in your photo albums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   how did you find my picture bay boss


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/nvmy64/****/mamasbook.jpg


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 05:21 PM~11317706
> *:0
> :0  :0 CABRON YOUR GONNA GET IT WE WILL SEE THIS SEASON WHAT HAPPENS NOW WHEN I LOOK AT MY NIECE I SEE YOU GUYS I JUST DOGG HER LIKE A TRUE RAIDER FAN
> JK :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR NOT A TRUE RAIDER FAN OR ELES U WOULD BEAT HER ( OH WAIT THATS NOT YOUR WIFE CUZ A TRUE RAIDER FAN BEATS THERE GIRL LOL)


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 05:24 PM~11317736
> *http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/nvmy64/****/mamasbook.jpg
> *


LOL THATS FUNNY........


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b16/nvmy64/****/rings.jpg


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 05:23 PM~11317278
> *NOPE I PROUD HOMIE AND MY TAT SAY'S IT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another Cowgirl Fan we have to get rid off 










WTF Hey homie i found your pic you fucken ****


----------



## UCEFAMILY

whinner :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11317892
> *Another Cowgirl Fan we have to get rid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Hey homie i found your pic you fucken ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I DONT KNOW WITCH ONE IS ME CUZ I'M FAT LOL WELL HERE'S YOUR CHEERLEADER


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 05:41 PM~11317912
> *=>RAIDER FAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =<COWBOY FAN THERE YOU GO :0  :biggrin:
> *


 DAM LIKE THAT UCE OK IT'S ON NOW :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## stonedraiders1213

Dallas13







Oakland19

1 2 3 4 T 
DAL (2-2) 0 3 3 7 13 
OAK (1-3) 10 0 3 6 19 
Final


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 08:38 AM~11313528
> *sorry homie i only have one team and thats it. Since you were trying to do a jack had to put you in your place!!!!! this is Raider and Niner spot homie so take that dallas cowgirl shit somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup i knew it traider fans are drag queens got to put on make bcause there **** ninner fans dont hide :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 11 2008, 05:47 PM~11317972
> *yup i knew it traider fans are drag queens got to put on make bcause there **** ninner fans dont hide :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 05:47 PM~11317970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakland19
> 
> 1 2 3 4 T
> DAL (2-2) 0 3 3 7 13
> OAK (1-3) 10 0 3 6 19
> Final
> *


 OK AND THIS MEANS WHAT :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 06:03 PM~11318134
> *OK AND THIS MEANS WHAT :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


THE GAIDERS ARE FINALLT WINN :biggrin: ING


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 11 2008, 06:04 PM~11318142
> *THE GAIDERS ARE FINALLT WINN :biggrin: ING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAH RIGHT


----------



## PHATT BOY

*Winless Raiders stay positive vs. Cowboys*
HAHAHAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 05:38 PM~11317885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 05:43 PM~11317922
> *I DONT KNOW WITCH ONE IS ME CUZ I'M FAT LOL WELL HERE'S YOUR CHEERLEADER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 05:24 PM~11318345
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT!!! THE THREAD JACK IS ON AGAIN!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObBuxnnFsDI


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 05:35 PM~11317857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 06:26 PM~11318367
> *THATS RIGHT!!! THE THREAD JACK IS ON AGAIN!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObBuxnnFsDI
> *


HELL YEAH THOUGHT U KNEW...............


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 05:26 PM~11318369
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Tell'um! They better ask somebody!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ezoy5cs_AQ&feature=related


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 05:42 PM~11318525
> *HELL YEAH THOUGHT U KNEW...............
> *


Oh I'm knowing!!!!! You better beware of "D-WARE"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovlfdoiUY24&feature=related


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 06:43 PM~11318529
> *Tell'um! They better ask somebody!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ezoy5cs_AQ&feature=related
> *


DAM THAT SHIT JUST PUMPS ME UP DAM I'M READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL......








DIFFERNT # SAME BAD ASS FOOL................


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 06:51 PM~11318617
> *Oh I'm knowing!!!!! You better beware of "D-WARE"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovlfdoiUY24&feature=related
> *


----------



## DenaLove

YEAH IT PUMPS ME UP TOO. LETS GET READY FOR THE 08 SEASON "CLICK, CLICK BOOM" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EulFEv_AaeQ&feature=related


----------



## PHATT BOY

I GUESS YOU CAN SAY THIS TOPIC GOT








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

AND YOU KNOW THIS MaaaAAAAN!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-ZTTvEaku0&feature=related


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 07:11 PM~11318847
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MaaaAAAAN!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-ZTTvEaku0&feature=related
> *


----------



## DenaLove

Dallas had more 08 pro-bowlers than san *** and choakland combined!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbMbNwTUyos


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 07:23 PM~11318982
> *Dallas had more 08 pro-bowlers than san *** and choakland combined!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbMbNwTUyos
> *


----------



## DenaLove

We aint never scared!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYx5KoFuFio&feature=related


----------



## DenaLove

OK......THREAD JACKS ON PAUSE FOR NOW..... CARRY ON LOOSERS!!!!!!


----------



## gordolw4life

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 05:39 PM~11317892
> *Another Cowgirl Fan we have to get rid off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF Hey homie i found your pic you fucken ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 11 2008, 07:41 PM~11319192
> *NOW THAT'S SOME FUNNY SHIT LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin: [/size]
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 07:40 PM~11319179
> *OK......THREAD JACKS ON PAUSE FOR NOW.....  CARRY ON LOOSERS!!!!!!
> *


LOL
X100000000000000


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 06:47 PM~11317970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oakland19
> 
> 1 2 3 4 T
> DAL (2-2) 0 3 3 7 13
> OAK (1-3) 10 0 3 6 19
> Final
> *


THAT'S RIGHT REMINED THOSE SORRY ASS COWGIRL FANS WHO WON WHEN LAST THEY PLAYED . JACK THAT LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11319583
> *THAT'S RIGHT REMINED THOSE SORRY ASS COWGIRL FANS WHO WON WHEN LAST THEY PLAYED . JACK THAT LOL
> *


BOO WHO THATS ALL YOU CAN COME BACK WITH :barf: ON RAIDER FANS......


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 09:16 PM~11319671
> *BOO WHO THATS ALL YOU CAN COME BACK WITH :barf: ON RAIDER FANS......
> *



again that all that matters homie. you can talk about winning games and you can talk about who has better records but thing people dont understand is that if you dont win the superbowl it doesnt matter how many games you won that season you all are sitting home with us Raider Fans watching someones else team play in the superbowl. But Just cause you think your tread jacking. here some more pics for you all to remember. Raiders Whoop that ass


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 11 2008, 07:09 PM~11319583
> *THAT'S RIGHT REMINED THOSE SORRY ASS COWGIRL FANS WHO WON WHEN LAST THEY PLAYED . JACK THAT LOL
> *


and how long ago was that????? This pretty much sums up your whole season and yet you still have yet to play a regular season game! :tears:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 07:39 PM~11319919
> *again that all that matters homie. you can talk about winning games and you can talk about who has better records but thing people dont understand is that if you dont win the superbowl it doesnt matter how many games you won that season you all are sitting home with us Raider Fans watching someones else team play in the superbowl. But Just cause you think your tread jacking. here some more pics for you all to remember. Raiders Whoop that ass
> 
> 
> *


This is classic!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 08:39 PM~11319919
> *again that all that matters homie. you can talk about winning games and you can talk about who has better records but thing people dont understand is that if you dont win the superbowl it doesnt matter how many games you won that season you all are sitting home with us Raider Fans watching someones else team play in the superbowl. But Just cause you think your tread jacking. here some more pics for you all to remember. Raiders Whoop that ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COWBOYS 5








RAIDERS 3








YOU DO THE MATH HOMIE LOL
TRUE THAT HOMIE I'M JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS CUZ I HATE THE RAIDERS


----------



## PHATT BOY

GOT TO MAKE THE PIC LOOK BIG CUZ U GUYS ONLY HAVE THREE








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 06:26 PM~11318367
> *THATS RIGHT!!! THE THREAD JACK IS ON AGAIN!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObBuxnnFsDI
> *


THAT ISH IS WEAK HOMEBOY FKN *** MUSIC YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## DenaLove

for the raider fans....from me to you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs9bdIZDxKI


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 05:02 PM~11317581
> *ALREADY SEEN THAT ONE ABOUT 10 TIMES!!!
> *


 BUT I BET YOU HAVE'NT SEEN THIS ONE YET


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 07:48 PM~11320020
> *THAT ISH IS WEAK HOMEBOY FKN *** MUSIC YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> *


You must be having a bad day cause the camera dont lie! (that was an inside joke)


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 07:49 PM~11320028
> *BUT I BET YOU HAVE'NT SEEN THIS ONE YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT SMELLS LIKE SHIT CAUSE THEY PLAY LIKE SHIT!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 08:48 PM~11320023
> *for the raider fans....from me to you!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cs9bdIZDxKI
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 08:51 PM~11320055
> *IT SMELLS LIKE SHIT CAUSE THEY PLAY LIKE SHIT!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X1000000000000 :thumbsup:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 07:54 PM~11320085
> *X1000000000000 :thumbsup:
> *


I swear I see this look a lot on Raider Fans.











Here's another but this guy needs to be a 24 hour suicide watch.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 09:49 PM~11320028
> *BUT I BET YOU HAVE'NT SEEN THIS ONE YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dam im speakless :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11320111
> *I swear I see this look a lot on Raider Fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another but this guy needs to be a 24 hour suicide watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL YUP HE IS THINKING FUCK WE STILL SUCK
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 08:57 PM~11320125
> *Dam im speakless  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears:  :tears:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANK YOU THANK YOU LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFncMmDufM8
UH HUH THTS RIGHT  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i42USrjoSyQ
YOU ALL BETTER BE READY :angry: :angry: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX89GoDuo1Y
YEA YEA YEA 

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTah-tk_Udg


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 07:59 PM~11320151
> *LOL YUP HE IS THINKING FUCK WE STILL SUCK
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that... or he knows whats waiting for him back at home.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV1F7SckJx4
HERES THE FN TRUTH EAT THAT ISH :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

CRY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l58_HhgTvOQ :biggrin: :biggrin:

CAMERAS DONT LIE THATS RIGHT


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 PM~11320213
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFncMmDufM8
> UH HUH THTS RIGHT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i42USrjoSyQ
> YOU ALL BETTER BE READY :angry:  :angry:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX89GoDuo1Y
> YEA YEA YEA
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTah-tk_Udg
> *


Ya know I was over a friends house(squeeler fan) the other day and another friend(40 whinner fan) was there and we were talking football and I told them that I felt like I was 2-0 already. The dumb asses didn't even get it until I told them that we play each other during the season. Lucky for you we dont otherwise I feel like 3-0.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:06 PM~11320238
> *that... or he knows whats waiting for him back at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   HOLY SHIT


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 08:04 PM~11320213
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFncMmDufM8
> UH HUH THTS RIGHT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i42USrjoSyQ
> YOU ALL BETTER BE READY :angry:  :angry:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX89GoDuo1Y
> YEA YEA YEA
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTah-tk_Udg
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-tG9-eUpJ8
YOUVE BEEN JACKED HOMEBOY RRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWJJJAAAAJJAJAAJAJJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:11 PM~11320294
> *Ya know I was over a friends house(squeeler fan) the other day and another friend(40 whinner fan) was there and we were talking football and I told them that I felt like I was 2-0 already. The dumb asses didn't even get it until I told them that we play each other during the season. Lucky for you we dont otherwise I feel like 3-0.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgm3zq2204o
AGAIN CRYBOYS


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11320270
> *CRY BIAAAAAAACTHES
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l58_HhgTvOQ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CAMERAS DONT LIE THATS RIGHT
> *


GOT DAMB YOUTUBE! :banghead:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 09:12 PM~11320312
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-tG9-eUpJ8
> YOUVE BEEN JACKED HOMEBOY  RRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWJJJAAAAJJAJAAJAJJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
> *


HEY UCE WE MIGHT CRY BUT ATLEAST WE DON'T TRY TO BEAT EVERYONE UP WIN WE LOSE :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:14 PM~11320343
> *GOT DAMB YOUTUBE!  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
IT TOOK THEM 6 PAGES TO FIND SOMETHING GOOD......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2cdIRidjeE
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
RAIDERS BABY DNT CRY


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 11 2008, 04:50 PM~11317491
> *LETS JUST FACE BOTH THE WHINNERS AND COWGIRLS SUCK, ONE JUST HAPPNES TO BE A GIRL AND THE OTHER A ****!
> *


well then maybe the raiders should suck even more. maybe them you will get 5 rings like the cowgirls and the niners


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 09:17 PM~11320371
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2cdIRidjeE
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> RAIDERS BABY DNT CRY
> *


YEAH THEY STAB THEM SELF'S :cheesy:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 08:14 PM~11320342
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgm3zq2204o
> AGAIN CRYBOYS
> *


Terry Glenn shouldn't have even been in that game. He hadn't played all season . Besides we beat ourselves.


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11320270
> *CRY BIAAAAAAACTHES
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l58_HhgTvOQ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CAMERAS DONT LIE THATS RIGHT
> *



I like the part when Ferry Glenn drops the ball as he see's Sean taylor coming up to make the hit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 09:18 PM~11320388
> *well then maybe the raiders should suck even more. maybe them you will get 5 rings like the cowgirls and the niners
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
NOPE THEY WILL NEVER GET 5 MAYBE 5 ****'S ON THE LINE BUT THATS IT...


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:15 PM~11320351
> *HEY UCE WE MIGHT CRY BUT ATLEAST WE DON'T TRY TO BEAT EVERYONE UP WIN WE LOSE :biggrin:
> *


you think this guy got his ass kicked?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 09:20 PM~11320411
> *I like the part when Ferry Glenn drops the ball as he see's Sean taylor coming up to make the hit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WELL I LIKE THE PART WHEN YOU GUYS TAKE THE FIELD AND TRY TO WIN.....


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:22 PM~11320440
> *WELL I LIKE THE PART WHEN YOU GUYS TAKE THE FIELD AND TRY TO WIN.....
> *


this is the high light of their games.


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:22 PM~11320440
> *WELL I LIKE THE PART WHEN YOU GUYS TAKE THE FIELD AND TRY TO WIN.....
> *



I think every team in the NFL takes the field and tries to win......... :buttkick:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

TO ALL MY COWBOY FANS REST IN PIECES NOW GET YOURSELVES TOGETHER WIPE THEM TERS BOYS GOOD LUCK THIS SEASON :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

I HATE THE RAIDERS SO MUCH THAT I WOULD WARE THIS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 09:24 PM~11320467
> *I think every team in the NFL takes the field and tries to win......... :buttkick:
> *


YEAH BUT WE ACTUALLY DO WIN......... :ugh:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 08:24 PM~11320469
> *TO ALL MY COWBOY FANS REST IN PIECES NOW GET YOURSELVES TOGETHER WIPE THEM TERS BOYS GOOD LUCK THIS SEASON :biggrin:
> *


For what it is.... I'll except and good luck to you cause lord knows you need it more than any team. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 08:18 PM~11320395
> *Terry Glenn shouldn't have even been in that game. He hadn't played all season . Besides we where beating ourselves off after the game.
> *



WTF!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 09:24 PM~11320469
> *TO ALL MY COWBOY FANS REST IN PIECES NOW GET YOURSELVES TOGETHER WIPE THEM TERS BOYS GOOD LUCK THIS SEASON :biggrin:
> *


LOL THANK YOU USO LOL..........


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:21 PM~11320425
> *you think this guy got his ass kicked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 09:20 PM~11320420
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> NOPE THEY WILL NEVER GET 5 MAYBE 5 ****'S ON THE LINE BUT THATS IT...
> *


true true


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:24 PM~11320465
> *this is the high light of their games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: ALL DAM :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:27 PM~11320506
> *YEAH BUT WE ACTUALLY DO WIN......... :ugh:
> *



Yes you do...You win the best spot on the sofa to enjoy the giants win the super bowl!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9v-1V5Tjgw
WE AINT DONE YET     uffin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

I STILL THINK THIS IS FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:26 PM~11320488
> *I HATE THE RAIDERS SO MUCH THAT I WOULD WARE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd wear a shirt that has this on it. Better yet I'd love to have a banner made!!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 09:30 PM~11320539
> *Yes you do...You win the best spot on the sofa to enjoy the giants win the super bowl!
> *


AT LEAST WE HAVE A SOFA TO SIT ON YOU GUYS SIT ON THE MATTRESS THATS ON THE FLOOR........


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 08:30 PM~11320539
> *Yes you do...You win the best spot on the sofa to enjoy the giants win the super bowl!
> *


At least it came from the NFC East!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:27 PM~11320511
> *For what it is.... I'll except and good luck to you cause lord knows you need it more than any team.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPEN LAST SEASON THATS WHAT I THOUGHT YOUR AVATAR I LIKE IT RAIDER NOW CHANGE IT_* HAAAAAAA*_


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:32 PM~11320565
> *I'd wear a shirt that has this on it. Better yet I'd love to have a banner made!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X100000000000000


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11320570
> *AT LEAST WE HAVE A SOFA TO SIT ON YOU GUYS SIT ON THE MATTRESS THATS ON THE FLOOR........
> *



:uh: good one :uh: :ugh: 













GO RAIDERS!


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11320574
> *At least it came from the NFC East!
> *



Your team was not there , my team was not there........so we both didnt win shit!


:biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 09:34 PM~11320584
> *:uh: good one :uh:  :ugh:
> GO RAIDERS!
> *


LOL ALL YOU GUYS ARE FUN BUT DONT BEAT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 09:36 PM~11320606
> *Your team was not there , my team was not there........so we both didnt win shit!
> :biggrin:
> *


THATS TRUE BUT I JUST WANTED TO COME ON HERE AND BASH THE RAIDERS...


----------



## PHATT BOY

STILL FUNNY


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:37 PM~11320612
> *LOL ALL YOU GUYS ARE FUN BUT DONT BEAT ME UP :biggrin:
> *





I was up north last year for 4 raider games and I made the mistake to wear my blue L.A. hat and I was wondering why my fellow raider fans giving me dirty looks!



I wont make that mistake again when i go see the RAIDERS PLAY THE PATRIOTS


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:33 PM~11320574
> *At least it came from the NFC East!
> *


AND YOUR PROUD OF THAT







GIVE EM A BIG HAND


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 09:38 PM~11320623
> *THATS TRUE BUT I JUST WANTED TO COME ON HERE AND BASH THE RAIDERS...
> *


AND THE FORHTY WINENERS BUT THERE CHEAP ASS FANS DONT GET ON HERE
I THINK THERE SCARED hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:34 PM~11320582
> *X100000000000000
> *


If you thought that was funny, check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whoT8GwxwfY&feature=related


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 08:40 PM~11320639
> *AND YOUR PROUD OF THAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIVE EM A BIG HAND
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

AND I'LL LEAVE YOU RAIDER FANS WITH THIS LITTLE TID-BIT........BUT YOU GOTTA PLAY IT OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwuQMmrfYu8&feature=related


----------



## PHATT BOY

GIVE EM A BIG HAND
[/quote]

IF YOUR A GAY ASS RAIDER FAN AND YOUR HAPPY CLAP YOUR HANDS....


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 08:44 PM~11320676
> *AND I'LL LEAVE YOU RAIDER FANS WITH THIS LITTLE TID-BIT........BUT YOU GOTTA PLAY IT OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwuQMmrfYu8&feature=related
> *



raiders suck on some big o titties! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:44 PM~11320676
> *AND I'LL LEAVE YOU RAIDER FANS WITH THIS LITTLE TID-BIT........BUT YOU GOTTA PLAY IT OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwuQMmrfYu8&feature=related
> *


LOL THATS FUNNY.......


----------



## Aceite

> GIVE EM A BIG HAND


IF YOUR A GAY ASS RAIDER FAN AND YOUR HAPPY CLAP YOUR HANDS....
[/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

YOU GOT JACKED HOME BOY 
_*RAIDER NATION*_


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 09:46 PM~11320699
> *raiders suck on some big o titties! :biggrin:
> *


LOL SO DO I..........


----------



## PHATT BOY

STILL FUNNY


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11320717
> *LOL SO DO I..........
> *




lol YOU know the rule pics or it didnt happened!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 08:47 PM~11320709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GOT JACKED HOME BOY
> RAIDER NATION
> *


You like that huh?. LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 09:47 PM~11320709
> *RAIDER NATION
> *


DID SOMEBODY SAY RAIDER NATION


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:48 PM~11320727
> *STILL FUNNY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many of those raider fans do think licked the rim of that black hole? :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 09:48 PM~11320731
> *
> lol YOU know the rule pics or it didnt happened!
> *


OK HERE YOU GO


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:51 PM~11320759
> *How many of those raider fans do think licked the rim of that black hole? :0  :0
> *


ALL OF THEM LOL.......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W22hYHZ-aI4
THATS WHAT I THOUGHT GANITE CRYBOYS  TRUTH HERTS I KNOW STILL GOT MAD LUV USO


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 08:28 PM~11320513
> *WTF! I like cock so much I think I'll move to san fagcisco and be a 40 weeeiner fan!
> *


Thats just a little bit too much info. Good luck with that!


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:54 PM~11320788
> *OK HERE YOU GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ill STFU now!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 10:03 PM~11320889
> *Ill STFU now!
> *


YOU WANTED THE PROOF


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 09:01 PM~11320863
> *Thats just a little bit too much info. Good luck with that!
> *


 :roflmao: 

You got me!!!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 08:46 PM~11320699
> *raiders suck on some big o dicks! :biggrin:
> *


Again too much info.


----------



## munozfamily

> GIVE EM A BIG HAND


IF YOUR A GAY ASS RAIDER FAN AND YOUR HAPPY CLAP YOUR HANDS....
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> IF YOUR A GAY ASS RAIDER FAN AND YOUR HAPPY CLAP YOUR HANDS....


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
MUNOZFAMILY :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 11 2008, 07:56 PM~11320111
> *I swear I see this look a lot on Raider Fans when I give them head and I swallow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another but this guy needs to be a 24 hour suicide watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



To much info!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY




----------



## Aceite

Can i get props for the last one????


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:12 PM~11321002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   HOLY SHIT ABOUT TIME YOU FIND SOMETHING FUNNY


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 11 2008, 10:13 PM~11321010
> *Can i get props for the last one????
> *


HELL YEA KO GOOD NIGHT CRY BOYS ITS TOO LATE TO OPOLOGIZE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:16 PM~11321039
> *HELL YEA KO GOOD NIGHT CRY BOYS ITS TOO LATE TO OPOLOGIZE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


4 WHAT YOU GUYS STILL SUCK :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:14 PM~11321026
> *   HOLY SHIT ABOUT TIME YOU FIND SOMETHING FUNNY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: UH YEA YOU CANT BEAT ME RAIDERS BABY AND THATS NOTHING I GOT THE BIGG BOMBS READY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:18 PM~11321056
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: UH YEA YOU CANT BEAT ME RAIDERS BABY AND THATS NOTHING I GOT THE BIGG BOMBS READY :0  :biggrin:
> *


THEN BRING IT HOMIE........


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:19 PM~11321071
> *THEN BRING IT HOMIE........
> *


READY WHEN U ARE :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:21 PM~11321083
> *READY WHEN U ARE  :roflmao:
> *


YOU HAVE SEEN SOME OF MINE YOU DON'T HAVE NOTHING ON ME LOL......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:biggrin:








WELL IM WAITING :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

UH OH 3 ON 1 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## PHATT BOY

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd88/mpantoja23/****.jpg


----------



## UCEFAMILY

SAY UNCLE SAY UNCLE YEA THATS RIGHT JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:12 PM~11321002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 mas putos :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:27 PM~11321136
> *http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd88/mpantoja23/****.jpg
> *


 :0 ALL **** :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

UH YEA :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:24 PM~11321113
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELL IM WAITING :biggrin:
> *


 :0 HES A BIG PUTO :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY




----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11321002
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This shit is funny as hell


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:30 PM~11321164
> *:0        HES A BIG PUTO :0
> *


NOW I GOT TO START ON THE 40 **** TO..... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:29 PM~11321156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 YOU PUTOS TALK ABOUT 49ERS :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

IM STILL BEING EASY ON YOU ALL GET NEW STUFF LOL :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

WOULDN'T YOU KNOW IT...........I'M A COWBOY FAN!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:31 PM~11321176
> *NOW I GOT TO START ON THE 40 **** TO..... :biggrin:
> *


 YOU LOOK LIKE 40 **** PUTO :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 11 2008, 10:31 PM~11321173
> *This shit is funny as hell
> *


NOT AS FUNNY AS THIS


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 11 2008, 10:33 PM~11321190
> *WOULDN'T YOU KNOW IT...........I'M A COWBOY FAN!!!!!!!
> *


 YOUR A COWGIRL FAN TOO....


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 11 2008, 10:33 PM~11321190
> *WOULDN'T YOU KNOW IT...........I'M A COWBOY FAN!!!!!!!
> *


I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING SHIT OH BEGGING ASS BOOTLEGER :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:32 PM~11321186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM STILL BEING EASY ON YOU ALL GET NEW STUFF LOL :cheesy:
> *


 who this speed bump :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:35 PM~11321208
> *I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING SHIT OH BEGGING ASS BOOTLEGER :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL J/K HOMIE LETS GET THESE PUTO'S LOL


----------



## djmikethecholodj

RIGHT RIGHT,,, YOU GOTTA BE GAY NOT TO LIKE THE COWGIRLS...I ALSO LIKE THE TEAM.......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

HERE YOU GO BLOCK HEADS HAAAHAAAHAAAA


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

read this puto this is for 49ers AND THE failores only not cowgirls :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:38 PM~11321230
> *read this puto this is for 49ers AND THE failores only not cowgirls  :0  :0
> *


YOU KNOW ME I HATE THEM BOTH.....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:38 PM~11321227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SWALLOW then cowgirls :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:38 PM~11321230
> *read this puto this is for 49ers AND THE failores only not cowgirls  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS RIGHT KEEP THEM COWGIRLS OUT NOW FOR THE NINERS UHUM MEEEE MEEEE MEEEE


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:40 PM~11321244
> *YOU KNOW ME I HATE THEM BOTH.....
> *


 puto you were a 49er fan at my pad :0  :0


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## UCEFAMILY

LETS GO WHINNERS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:43 PM~11321267
> *puto you were a 49er fan at my pad :0    :0
> *


PLEASE U WISH......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## UCEFAMILY




----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 04:43 PM~11317438
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE SORRY I HATE THEM BOTH BUT I CAN DEAL WITH 49ER FANS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


All good....  :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY




----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:29 PM~11321154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UH YEA  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:41 PM~11321254
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS RIGHT KEEP THEM COWGIRLS OUT NOW FOR THE NINERS UHUM MEEEE MEEEE MEEEE
> *


I'M NOT DONE WITH YOU USO........


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDGiEC_ddOs
NINERS SUCK NINERS SUCK


----------



## munozfamily

:0 BIG BIG PHATT BOY BIG PUTO YOU TRUCK :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:49 PM~11321333
> *I'M NOT DONE WITH YOU USO........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:49 PM~11321333
> *I'M NOT DONE WITH YOU USO........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 08:49 PM~11320028
> *BUT I BET YOU HAVE'NT SEEN THIS ONE YET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:50 PM~11321339
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDGiEC_ddOs
> NINERS SUCK NINERS SUCK
> *


 NOW YOUR NOT A 49ER FAN :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:51 PM~11321355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: OH YEAH


----------



## munozfamily

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:52 PM~11321359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:52 PM~11321359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 10:53 PM~11321367
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 thats right :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:55 PM~11321389
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 YOUR THE ONE WITH THE WIG :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## UCEFAMILY

HAAAAAHAAAAHAAAAA


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:59 PM~11321427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 11:01 PM~11321453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAAAAAHAAAAHAAAAA
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:03 PM~11321473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily

PHATT BOY GET TOO BED :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 10:29 PM~11321154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UH YEA  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

GO COWBOYS


----------



## UCEFAMILY

YOU CANT HANDLE THIS STOP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 11:01 PM~11321453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAAAAAHAAAAHAAAAA
> *


----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 05:35 PM~11317857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 11:09 PM~11321534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU CANT HANDLE THIS STOP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

I`m startin to see a lot of bashin on the Niners from the cow....girls! :angry: 

Heres one for you country folk!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 09:26 PM~11320488
> *I HATE THE RAIDERS SO MUCH THAT I WOULD WARE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     BUT YOUR NOT A 49er FAN


----------



## PHATT BOY

KEEP YOUR HOMIES AT HOME UCE........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:11 PM~11321561
> *I`m startin to see a lot of bashin on the Niners from the cow....girls! :angry:
> 
> Heres one for you country folk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 cowgirl for you :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11321575
> *                                                                                        BUT YOUR NOT A 49er FAN
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11321580
> *KEEP YOUR HOMIES AT HOME UCE........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 thats what you call mas putos


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:09 PM~11321541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COPYCAT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK UCE THIS SAYS IT ALL


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:14 PM~11321592
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :yes: :yes: :rant: :rant:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 11 2008, 11:14 PM~11321599
> *COPYCAT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U STARED IT.................I'LL FINISH IT :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:15 PM~11321605
> *OK UCE THIS SAYS IT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 these the putos you live with :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:18 PM~11321625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 phatt boy for you


----------



## PHATT BOY

HEY UCE U SEE WHAT HAPPENS YOU U MISS WITH A COWBOY FAN...... :biggrin: 








YOU GET BEAT UP...............


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:19 PM~11321634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 all the way :0  :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:20 PM~11321644
> *HEY UCE U SEE WHAT HAPPENS YOU U MISS WITH A COWBOY FAN...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GET BEAT UP...............
> *


I believe it!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 11:19 PM~11321639
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    phatt boy for you
> *


NOT REALLY CUZ THESE GUYS PLAY BASKETBALL FOR THE PHONIEX SUNS BUT NICE TRY HOMIE........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:20 PM~11321644
> *HEY UCE U SEE WHAT HAPPENS YOU U MISS WITH A COWBOY FAN...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GET BEAT UP...............
> *


WHAT HAPPEN YOU SLAP HIM YOU COWGIRL :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

DAM I NEED TO BE A CHARGER FAN.......


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:23 PM~11321677
> *DAM I NEED TO BE A CHARGER FAN.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NO YOU LOOK LIKE A RAIDER FAN :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:25 PM~11321689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 HOW ABOUT THAT PHATT BOY :0  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:27 PM~11321710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## "MR. OSO"

Sissy shirts!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

A JULIO I RAN OUR UCE BROTHER OUT THE ROOM HE COULD'NT HANDLE ME LOL.....


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:30 PM~11321748
> *Sissy shirts!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DID NOT OMG


----------



## munozfamily

A PUTO IAM STILL HERE :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

WHAT THE HELL ARE WE TEACHING ARE KIDS NOW A DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 03:00 PM~11316632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

YOU SEE THAT WOULD'NT HAPPEN TO A COWBOYS FAN LOL


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 02:48 PM~11316504
> *I have family that are raider fans.....We goin back and forth on our phones and in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just sent them this one over my phone!
> *


 AND COWGIRLS TOO PHATT BOY FOR YOU :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

HEY UCE YOU BETTER BE THINKING OF A GOOD ONE CUZ YOUR TAKING FOREVER


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWHcuGRi-9s

you guys need a potatoe


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 9 2008, 12:33 AM~11299445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

HEY JULIO THIS IS WHAT U HAVE IN YOUR DRIVE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:43 PM~11321841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THE COWGIRL TEAM :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:43 PM~11321841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE FUCK DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH FOOTBALL I THINK YOUR REALLY GAY HOMIE :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :werd: :werd:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 9 2008, 12:36 AM~11299457
> *2X  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 WHO CARES :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 11 2008, 11:46 PM~11321870
> *HEY JULIO THIS IS WHAT U HAVE IN YOUR DRIVE WAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS YOUR PARKING SO WHEN YOU COME OVER


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKMvkB8hQnY
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 11 2008, 11:51 PM~11321903
> *THATS YOUR PARKING SO WHEN YOU COME OVER
> *


OK GOOD LOOKING OUT....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11224723
> *HERE'S A TOPIC FOR ALL YOUR RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS BULLSH*T, PLEASE POST ON HERE NOT OTHER PEOPLES TOPICS!!!!
> *


 READ PHATT BOY :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK PEOPLE I'M OUT OF HERE I THINK I PUT UP A PRETTY GOOD FIGHT WITH YOU GUYS GOOD NIGHT I'LL FUCK WITH U GUYS 2 MORROW OH YEAH UCE BABY YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## munozfamily

I KNOW HUH :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

SEE YOU PUTO


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## munozfamily

PHATT BOY GO EAT


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:59 PM~11321942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 FOR PHATT BOY :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_Here are a few jokes: 

* What has 100 legs, 100 eyes, 50 mouths, and 3 big buttholes? 

The Dallas Cowboys (The buttholes are named Quincy Carter, George Teague, and ****** Parcells) 

* What is the Cryboys favorite color? 

Powder white 

* How do you get a Cowboy to stand up? 

Say "Will the defendant please rise." 

* Four Cowboys are traveling down the road. Who is driving? 

The police officer! 

* What do Cowboy fans and hemorrhoids have in common? 

They're both a pain in the butt and never seem to go away completely. 

* What do they call a crime circle in Dallas? 

A huddle. 

* Why can't Nate Newston get into a huddle on the football field? 

It's a parole violation to associate with known felons. 

* Why do the Cryboys want to play in Philly ever year? 

They heard there is crack in the Liberty Bell ! 

* Who is the new Cowboy defensive coordinator? 

Johhny Cochran! 
* What does the operator say when a person calls 911 in Dallas? 

Did you get the jersey number by any chance? 


* Why did Quincy Carter have had trouble getting into his house since the 49er game? 

Someone painted an End Zone on his door mat! _


----------



## PHATT BOY

OH AND I ALMOST FORGOT








4 LIFE PUTO'S...................................... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 12:02 AM~11321966
> *Here are a few jokes:
> 
> * What has 100 legs, 100 eyes, 50 mouths, and 3 big buttholes?
> 
> The Dallas Cowboys (The buttholes are named Quincy Carter, George Teague, and ****** Parcells)
> 
> * What is the Cryboys favorite color?
> 
> Powder white
> 
> * How do you get a Cowboy to stand up?
> 
> Say "Will the defendant please rise."
> 
> * Four Cowboys are traveling down the road. Who is driving?
> 
> The police officer!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> * What do Cowboy fans and hemorrhoids have in common?
> 
> They're both a pain in the butt and never seem to go away completely.
> 
> * What do they call a crime circle in Dallas?
> 
> A huddle.
> 
> * Why can't Nate Newston get into a huddle on the football field?
> 
> It's a parole violation to associate with known felons.
> 
> * Why do the Cryboys want to play in Philly ever year?
> 
> They heard there is crack in the Liberty Bell !
> 
> * Who is the new Cowboy defensive coordinator?
> 
> Johhny Cochran!
> * What does the operator say when a person calls 911 in Dallas?
> 
> Did you get the jersey number by any chance?
> * Why did Quincy Carter have had trouble getting into his house since the 49er game?
> 
> Someone painted an End Zone on his door mat!
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO"

The Cowboy Sheep 
A group of cowboys (Emmitt, Teague, and Woodson) were out on the range branding some cattle. While they were away, the new cook (Q. Carter) saw a sheep tied to a post. Thinking it was for that night's dinner he slaughtered the sheep and cooked it. That night after dinner the cowboys were all sulking and ignoring the cook. He pulled one aside and asked, ... "Did I screw up the cooking?" ... "No", the cowboy replied, "You cooked up the screwing.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 12:02 AM~11321966
> *Here are a few jokes:
> 
> * What has 100 legs, 100 eyes, 50 mouths, and 3 big buttholes?
> 
> The Dallas Cowboys (The buttholes are named Quincy Carter, George Teague, and ****** Parcells)
> 
> * What is the Cryboys favorite color?
> 
> Powder white
> 
> * How do you get a Cowboy to stand up?
> 
> Say "Will the defendant please rise."
> 
> * Four Cowboys are traveling down the road. Who is driving?
> 
> The police officer!
> 
> * What do Cowboy fans and hemorrhoids have in common?
> 
> They're both a pain in the butt and never seem to go away completely.
> 
> * What do they call a crime circle in Dallas?
> 
> A huddle.
> 
> * Why can't Nate Newston get into a huddle on the football field?
> 
> It's a parole violation to associate with known felons.
> 
> * Why do the Cryboys want to play in Philly ever year?
> 
> They heard there is crack in the Liberty Bell !
> 
> * Who is the new Cowboy defensive coordinator?
> 
> Johhny Cochran!
> * What does the operator say when a person calls 911 in Dallas?
> 
> Did you get the jersey number by any chance?
> * Why did Quincy Carter have had trouble getting into his house since the 49er game?
> 
> Someone painted an End Zone on his door mat!
> *


THATS FUNNY SHIT
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 12:02 AM~11321967
> *OH AND I ALMOST FORGOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 LIFE PUTO'S...................................... :biggrin:
> *


 SUCK ,SUCK,SUCK


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## "MR. OSO"

_"Cowboy Fans" 

Three young Cowboy fans get into a car accident and go to heaven. God says you'r all here way early and tells them that if they jump off that cloud over there and yell what they want to be, that's what they will become. The 1st jerk jumps and yells "the greatest WR of all time," anticipating to become Michael Irvin but instead God chose Jerry Rice. The 2nd dork jumps off and yells "the greatest QB of all time," anticipating Troy Aikman but instead got to become Joe Montana. The 3rd asshole slips and falls off the cloud and out of anger yells "cocksucker," and becomes Troy Aikman. To become Michael Irvin, God says, you have to say "jackass." _


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWqqQADGIc :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

OH YEAH
*







































































































































*


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_IT DOESN'T GET ANY WORST THAN...


1...Being a Cowboy Fan
2...Losing to an expansion team (Houston)
3...Being called America's team when the cowboys aren't even the best team in Texas
4...Losing to the Texans....Texans?
5...Jerry Jones: "I'm disappointed for Cowboy fans everywhere."
6...David Carr: "That was just letting them know we were here."
7...Darren Woodson being burned by Corrie Bradford for the game winning TD, Woodson who declared the game a "must win!"
8...Bill Parcells is GAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niSdEcWI6fE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11263590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT FIVE....WE DO!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

If the Cowboys are "America's Team", America is in sad shape.



Can America's Barbershop return to their former glory? Who will get arrested first? Stay tuned for another exciting season of Dallas Cryboys football. The best team that money can buy my ass. Heck this sorry team doesn't even know that the game of football is a team sport so how can they even be called a team. The Dallas Cowboys embody everything that is wrong with pro sports today. The greed, the arrogance, the poor sportsmanship, and the fast living are enough to make me vomit. These losers have driven themselves in shit so deep that their sorry asses have nowhere to go but up! Spotlight is shining pretty hotly on Dave Campo in Dallas right now, what an idiot!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB-sIzW_908

phatt boy crying after the game loss :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2008, 03:54 PM~11267464
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

PHATT BOY NOW WHAT :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

:uh: :uh: PHATT BOY :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## "MR. OSO"

and the aftermath! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

phattboy :tears: :tears: :tears: we killed his grove SORRY PHATT NEXT TIME I WONT BE SO HARD ON YOU :0 :biggrin: NOT! :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

hey Cowgirls saw this on your website hahahaha

http://www.yardbarker.com/m/6027/xl/****.jpg


----------



## stonedraiders1213

just thought i through this in also


----------



## stonedraiders1213

didnt forget about you whiners

I guess this is the way to win games huh










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## stonedraiders1213

ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 11 2008, 03:40 PM~11316425
> *so did the short bus
> *


THIS IS THE ONLY BUS WE RIDE HOMIE


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Just so your not confused


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 08:29 AM~11323213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

A Dallas Cowboy fan, a Oakland Raider fan and Julia Roberts were all sitting together on the subway when the lights went out, and the car went completely dark. In the darkness there was a kissing noise, and then the sound of a really loud slap! When the subway car’s lights came back on, Julia and the Raider fan were sitting as if nothing happened, while the Cowboy fan was holding his slapped face! The Cowboy fan was thinking, "That Raider fan must have kissed Julia, and she swung at him and missed, slapping me instead!" Meanwhile, Julia was thinking, "That Cowboy fan must have tried to kiss me, accidentally kissed the Raider fan, and got slapped for it!" And the Raider fan was thinking, "This is great! The next time the subway car’s lights go out, I'll make another kissing noise and slap the crap out of that Cowboy fan again!"


----------



## stonedraiders1213

ahhh...it's about that time of the season. one of my favorites below:

A woman in Dallas calls 911. When the officer answers the phone the woman is hysterical and tells the cop that a man has just broken into her home and she thinks he intends to rape her. The officer explain that they are just extremely busy at the moment and tells her "Just get the guy's jersey number and we'll get back to you."


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:04 AM~11323849
> *A Dallas Cowboy fan, a Oakland Raider fan and Julia Roberts were all sitting together on the subway when the lights went out, and the car went completely dark. In the darkness there was a kissing noise, and then the sound of a really loud slap! When the subway car’s lights came back on, Julia and the Raider fan were sitting as if nothing happened, while the Cowboy fan was holding his slapped face! The Cowboy fan was thinking, "That Raider fan must have kissed Julia, and she swung at him and missed, slapping me instead!" Meanwhile, Julia was thinking, "That Cowboy fan must have tried to kiss me, accidentally kissed the Raider fan, and got slapped for it!" And the Raider fan was thinking, "This is great! The next time the subway car’s lights go out, I'll make another kissing noise and slap the crap out of that Cowboy fan again!"
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## stonedraiders1213

A first grade teacher explains to her class that she is a Dallas Cowboy fan. She asks her students to raise their hands if they, too, are Cowboy fans. Everyone in the class raises their hands except one little girl. The teacher looks at the little girl with surprise and says, "Jenny, why didn't you raise your hand?" Jenny replied, "Because I'm not a Cowboy fan!" The still shocked teacher asked, "Well, if you aren't a Cowboy fan, then who are you a fan of?" Jenny answered, "I'm a Raiders fan and proud of it!" The teacher couldn't believe her ears. "Jenny, why in the world are you a Raiders fan?!" Jenny replied, "Because my mom is a Raiders fan, my dad is a Raiders fan, so I'm a Raiders fan, too!" The teacher answered in a slightly annoyed tone, "That is no reason for you to be a Raiders fan! You don't have to be just like your parents all of the time. What if your mom was a moron and your dad was a moron, what would you be then?!" Jenny smiled and said, "Then I'd be a Dallas Cowboy fan!"


----------



## stonedraiders1213

bay boss where have you been at homie. i have been talking to myself waiting :rant: :rant:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_Commitment to Excellence" or "Alergic to Excellence".If they really are commited to excellence, don't you think they would win more often? Oakland Raiders' NEVERENDING search for a next Super Bowl title. Just keep digging losers until you get back to LA! _


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:13 AM~11323924
> *bay boss where have you been at homie. i have been talking to myself waiting  :rant:  :rant:
> *


Been here.....business has been pickin up so I run off to help a customer then come right back! :biggrin: 

I`m ready for another day of bashing and shit talking! :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

this one is the funnest i think last one

Bill Parcells, clearly upset about the Dallas Cowboy's losing record, decides to find out from Bill Belichick what his secret is. So, Parcells travels up to a Patriot practice and asks Belichick, Coach, how is it that your team is so good? What's your secret? 

Belichick responds by calling Tom Brady over. Tom, who's your father's brother's nephew? Tom answers, Why coach, that's easy. It's me. Belichick turns to Parcells and says, That's the secret, Bill. A smart quarterback. You've got to have a smart quarterback. 

Thinking he's finally got all the tools he needs, Parcells returns to Texas and the Cowboy work-out. He promptly calls over Tony Romo. Romo! Who's your father's brother's nephew? Tony looks perplexed, thinks a minute and says, Coach, can I get back to you after practice on that one? Parcells (disgusted) says, OK. 

During practice, Romo calls over Julius Jones. Julius, coach just asked me the weirdest question. Who's your father's brother's nephew? Jones: Duh! That's easy. It's me! After practice, Romo catches up with Parcells: Coach, I think I've got it. My father's brother's nephew is Julius Jones. Parcells (angry): No, No, NO! You idiot!! It's Tom Brady!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 AM~11323962
> *Been here.....business has been pickin up so I run off to help a customer then come right back!  :biggrin:
> 
> I`m ready for another day of bashing and shit talking! :biggrin:
> *



What do you do homie????


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:23 AM~11324006
> *What do you do homie????
> *


Well I`m from the Iron Workers Union....local 377 I`m a welder. I`m on vacation right now and running a homies business while he has his kids. Its a rim shop! In the corp my mos was telecom!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Found another Gay whinner fan. dam homie they are adding up


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 9 2008, 03:21 PM~11301993
> *THERE COMES A TIME IN LIFE WHEN WE GROW UP HOMIE AND NORTH OR SOUTH DON'T MATTER   RED OR BLUE JUST A COLOR NOW
> *


actually i didnt mean it like that homie i was just saying they are guys who say they are fans and dont sport there team colors i did.


i am 34 i have always been a NINER fan --- but both you and i know they are some guys both north and south that just wear shit to try to be cool not knowing who the player is - who the starting qb is just plain idiots.


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:29 AM~11324049
> *Found another Gay whinner fan. dam homie they are adding up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Super Choke Bowl (Faider Style)
Once again, the Raiders proved why they are the Chokeland Faiders....however this time the idiots proved it on the biggest game of the year, in front of 68,000 fans, 100 million TV viewers.....SMASHED by the Bucs, 48-21!!! _


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:23 AM~11324006
> *What do you do homie????
> *



Tight homie do you do your own welding on your ride?? that would be cool to work in a rim shop. My MOS is Field Radio Operator. Now back to the bashing hahaha

this is the way we handle bizness


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:33 AM~11324084
> *Tight homie do you do your own welding on your ride?? that would be cool to work in a rim shop. My MOS is Field Radio Operator. Now back to the bashing hahaha
> 
> this is the way we handle bizness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup....I weld for me and for my club! Rim shop isnt what it seems to be! Trust me!


Back to bizness! :biggrin: 

_"Dearly beloved, we are gathered here to bury the Oakland Raiders. Rest In Pieces.
For Raiders Haters everywhere, 1/26/03 shall be blessed: The day the big, bad Raiders turned into a lukewarm tub of Metamucil.
'Twas the day all the helmet spikes went limp. The day the Silver and Black came in like a checkpoint doberman and left like Joan Rivers's poodle. Tampa Bay 48, Oakland 21."_


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Q: What do the 49ers and a possum have in common?
A: They both play dead at home and they get killed on the road

Q: What do the 49ers and Billy Graham have in common?
A: They can both make 60,000 people jump to their feet and yell "Jesus Christ!"

Q: How can you tell the 49ers are going to run the ball?
A: Kevin Barlow leaves the huddle with tears in his eyes

Q: How do you keep 49ers out of your yard?
A: Put up goal posts.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

whats up homie not fast enough


----------



## stonedraiders1213

here more proof that we kick the shit out of the whiners hahah. this is the kung fu kick to the face. :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

i guess they rather cheer then play huh


----------



## stonedraiders1213

dam all the jokes and picture are running out i cant find anymore. fuck it i will just say fuck the 49ers then :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:40 AM~11324147
> *Q: What do the 49ers and a possum have in common?
> A: They both play dead at home and they get killed on the road
> 
> Q: What do the 49ers and Billy Graham have in common?
> A: They can both make 60,000 people jump to their feet and yell "Jesus Christ!"
> 
> Q: How can you tell the 49ers are going to run the ball?
> A: Kevin Barlow leaves the huddle with tears in his eyes
> 
> Q: How do you keep 49ers out of your yard?
> A: Put up goal posts.
> *



_Raider Joke 

Three football fans were on their way to a game when one noticed a foot sticking out of the bushes by the side of the road. They stopped and discovered a nude female dead. Out of respect and propriety, the Seahawk's fan took off his cap and placed it over her right breast. The 49ers fan took off his cap and placed it over her left breast. Following their lead, the Raider's fan took off his cap and placed it over her crotch. The police were called and when the officer arrived, he conducted his inspection. First, he lifted up the Seahawk's cap, replaced it and wrote down some notes. Next, he lifted the 49ers cap, replaced it and wrote down some more notes. The officer then lifted the Raider's cap, replaced it, then lifted it again, replaced it, lifted it a third time, and replaced it one last time. The Raider's fan was getting upset and finally asked, "What are you, a pervert or something? Why do you keep lifting and looking, lifting and looking? "Well," said the officer. "I am simply surprised; normally when I look under a Raiders hat, I find an asshole." _


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:40 AM~11324147
> *Q: What do the 49ers and a possum have in common?
> A: They both play dead at home and they get killed on the road
> 
> Q: What do the 49ers and Billy Graham have in common?
> A: They can both make 60,000 people jump to their feet and yell "Jesus Christ!"
> 
> Q: How can you tell the 49ers are going to run the ball?
> A: Kevin Barlow leaves the huddle with tears in his eyes
> 
> Q: How do you keep 49ers out of your yard?
> A: Put up goal posts.
> *


damn i have to admit, those were pretty damn funny :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:48 AM~11324230
> *here more proof that we kick the shit out of the whiners hahah. this is the kung fu kick to the face.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:48 AM~11324230
> *here more proof that we kick the shit out of the whiners hahah. this is the kung fu kick to the face.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks more like a blocked punt to me


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 AM~11324259
> *i guess they rather cheer then play huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas putos!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 AM~11324259
> *i guess they rather cheer then play huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:53 AM~11324283
> *Raider Joke
> 
> Three football fans were on their way to a game when one noticed a foot sticking out of the bushes by the side of the road. They stopped and discovered a nude female dead. Out of respect and propriety, the Seahawk's fan took off his cap and placed it over her right breast. The 49ers fan took off his cap and placed it over her left breast. Following their lead, the Raider's fan took off his cap and placed it over her crotch. The police were called and when the officer arrived, he conducted his inspection. First, he lifted up the Seahawk's cap, replaced it and wrote down some notes. Next, he lifted the 49ers cap, replaced it and wrote down some more notes. The officer then lifted the Raider's cap, replaced it, then lifted it again, replaced it, lifted it a third time, and replaced it one last time. The Raider's fan was getting upset and finally asked, "What are you, a pervert or something? Why do you keep lifting and looking, lifting and looking? "Well," said the officer. "I am simply surprised; normally when I look under a Raiders hat, I find an asshole."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:52 AM~11324277
> *dam all the jokes and picture are running out i cant find anymore. fuck it i will just say fuck the 49ers then  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I can keep going homie! Its nothing! :biggrin: 
_
"The 49er Fan" 

A 49er fan in a bar leaned to the guy next to him and said, "Wanna hear a joke about Raider fans?" The guy next to him replied, "Well before you tell that joke you should know something. I'm six feet tall and 220 pounds, and I'm a Raider fan. The guy sitting next to me is six-two tall, 240 pounds, and he's a die hard silver and black fan, and the guy sitting next to him is six-five, 280 pounds, and he's a Oakland fan too. Now, do you still wanna tell that joke?" The 49er fan said, "Nah, not if I'm gonna have to explain it three times." _


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 11:53 AM~11324283
> *Raider Joke
> 
> Three football fans were on their way to a game when one noticed a foot sticking out of the bushes by the side of the road. They stopped and discovered a nude female dead. Out of respect and propriety, the Seahawk's fan took off his cap and placed it over her right breast. The 49ers fan took off his cap and placed it over her left breast. Following their lead, the Raider's fan took off his cap and placed it over her crotch. The police were called and when the officer arrived, he conducted his inspection. First, he lifted up the Seahawk's cap, replaced it and wrote down some notes. Next, he lifted the 49ers cap, replaced it and wrote down some more notes. The officer then lifted the Raider's cap, replaced it, then lifted it again, replaced it, lifted it a third time, and replaced it one last time. The Raider's fan was getting upset and finally asked, "What are you, a pervert or something? Why do you keep lifting and looking, lifting and looking? "Well," said the officer. "I am simply surprised; normally when I look under a Raiders hat, I find an asshole."
> *



dam i seen this one with other teams i should of used first. hahahaha


----------



## "MR. OSO"

We can eliminate the term "Forty Whiners" from our Bay Area sports jargon. That's because I've never heard more ridiculous bitching, crying and complaining in my life. Can we call it the "Crybaby Nation" now. Or better yet, and much more appropriate: "Just Whine, Baby." I thought Raiders fans were supposed to be tough. Look who needs a collective hug now?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:57 AM~11324332
> *I can keep going homie! Its nothing! :biggrin:
> 
> "The 49er Fan"
> 
> A 49er fan in a bar leaned to the guy next to him and said, "Wanna hear a joke about Raider fans?" The guy next to him replied, "Well before you tell that joke you should know something. I'm six feet tall and 220 pounds, and I'm a Raider fan. The guy sitting next to me is six-two tall, 240 pounds, and he's a die hard silver and black fan, and the guy sitting next to him is six-five, 280 pounds, and he's a Oakland fan too. Now, do you still wanna tell that joke?" The 49er fan said, "Nah, not if I'm gonna have to explain it three times."
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_Coach Bill Callahan on Terrell Owens(Nov. 2002):
"We did everything we could. We put Charles Woodson one on one, we had double coverage, we had bracket coverage. We had every concievable coverage known to man, but he continued to break our secondary down."





ANOTHER Bill Callahan remark, this one was after an embarrasing home loss to the the Broncos in 2003:
"We've got to be the dumbest team in America!" _


----------



## stonedraiders1213

A boy is wallking near Mcafee Coliseum when he sees a man being attacked by a viscious dog. He finds a stick and charges the dog without any fear. He gets to the dog, slips the stick through the collar and twists really hard, breaking the dog’s neck and saving the man’s life. A news reporter for the Oakland Post was close by and witnessed the whole event. He rushes over to the hero and tells him he wants to put this in the paper with the head line: “Raider Fan Saves Man from Imminent Death”

The boy replies “I am not a Raiders fan.” Perplexed, the reporter asks “what kind of fan are you?” The boy replies “ A 49ers fan!” The reporter decides on another headline: "Ignorant ******* Ba$tard Kills Family Pet.”


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:59 AM~11324356
> *We can eliminate the term "Forty Whiners" from our Bay Area sports jargon. That's because I've never heard more ridiculous bitching, crying and complaining in my life. Can we call it the "Crybaby Nation" now. Or better yet, and much more appropriate: "Just Whine, Baby." I thought Raiders fans were supposed to be tough. Look who needs a collective hug now?
> *


THANK YOU!!! you dont hear whine'n from the niner fans. its more like nolan what the fuck are you doing!!!????!!!

now oakland on the other hand, they are always cryin about something :uh:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_The Oakie Faders........ 
how can I extoll thee.... 
You quit when ahead... 
have more penalties than The Dead... 
Play like you KNOW how you will Choke.... 
Ole Al Davis Never will go broke 
You always fail when u try a trick 
Basically u make me sick 
And the fans suck too! (what a bunch of losers)_


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 11:59 AM~11324356
> *We can eliminate the term "Forty Whiners" from our Bay Area sports jargon. That's because I've never heard more ridiculous bitching, crying and complaining in my life. Can we call it the "Crybaby Nation" now. Or better yet, and much more appropriate: "Just Whine, Baby." I thought Raiders fans were supposed to be tough. Look who needs a collective hug now?
> *


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_The Oakie Faders........ 
how can I extoll thee.... 
You quit when ahead... 
have more penalties than The Dead... 
Play like you KNOW how you will Choke.... 
Ole Al Davis Never will go broke 
You always fail when u try a trick 
Basically u make me sick 
And the fans suck too! (what a bunch of losers_)


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:05 AM~11324418
> *:tears:  :tears:
> *


always cryin :uh: 

damn tearland raiders


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## "MR. OSO"

The year before.....


----------



## stonedraiders1213

There's a guy from oakland, Ca (Raiders fan) driving from oakland to San Francisco, and a guy from San francisco (49ers fan) driving from San Francisco to Oakland. In the middle of the night with no other cars on the road they hit each other head on and both cars go flying off in different directions. The Raider fan manages to climb out of his car and survey the damage. He looks at his twisted car and says, "Man, I am really lucky to be alive!" 
Likewise the 49er fan scrambles out of his car and looks at the wreckage. He too says to himself, "I can't believe I survived this wreck!" The 49er fan walks over to the Raider and says, "Hey man, I think this is a sign from God that we should put away our differences and live as friends instead of arch rivals. The Raider fan thinks for a moment and says, " You know, you're absolutely right! We should be friends. Now I'm going to see what else survived this wreck." 
So the Raider fan pops open his trunk and finds a full unopened bottle of Jack Daniels. He says to the 49er fan, "I think this is another sign from God that we should toast to our newfound understanding and friendship." 
The 49er fan says, "You're damn right!" and grabs the bottle and starts sucking down Jack Daniels. After putting away nearly half of the bottle the 49er fan hands it back to the Raider fan and says, "Your turn!" 
The Raider fan twists the cap back on the bottle and says, "Nahh, I think I'll wait for the cops to show up now."


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 12 2008, 12:10 PM~11324467
> *always cryin  :uh:
> 
> damn tearland raiders
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM OUR RAIDER HATERZ STILL FEELING THE LOSS HUH WELL KEEP ON HATING PUTITOS :biggrin: 


IS MY B DAY SO I'M LEAVING EARLY TO DRINK MY CORONAS


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:13 AM~11324498
> *There's a guy from oakland, Ca (Raiders fan) driving from oakland to San Francisco, and a guy from San francisco (49ers fan) driving from San Francisco to Oakland. In the middle of the night with no other cars on the road they hit each other head on and both cars go flying off in different directions. The Raider fan manages to climb out of his car and survey the damage. He looks at his twisted car and says, "Man, I am really lucky to be alive!"
> Likewise the 49er fan scrambles out of his car and looks at the wreckage. He too says to himself, "I can't believe I survived this wreck!" The 49er fan walks over to the Raider and says, "Hey man, I think this is a sign from God that we should put away our differences and live as friends instead of arch rivals. The Raider fan thinks for a moment and says, " You know, you're absolutely right! We should be friends. Now I'm going to see what else survived this wreck."
> So the Raider fan pops open his trunk and finds a full unopened bottle of Jack Daniels. He says to the 49er fan, "I think this is another sign from God that we should toast to our newfound understanding and friendship."
> The 49er fan says, "You're damn right!" and grabs the bottle and starts sucking down Jack Daniels. After putting away nearly half of the bottle the 49er fan hands it back to the Raider fan and says, "Your turn!"
> The Raider fan twists the cap back on the bottle and says, "Nahh, I think I'll wait for the cops to show up now."
> *


Awwww....thats fucked up! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

this one was funny for them cowgirl fans

Q: why did micheal irvin smoke crack?
A: cause he hung around lawrence taylor a little too much when kfc was close....

Q: shortly after the career ending hit by lavar, how did troy aikman respond as he awoke? ...

A: "Hey guys am i in the huddle already, i see stars everywhere


----------



## Nasty

we put in work on the streets too  


















damn look at that niner reporter. i bet she tatses good


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 12:16 PM~11324520
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM OUR RAIDER HATERZ STILL FEELING THE LOSS HUH WELL KEEP ON HATING PUTITOS  :biggrin:
> IS MY B DAY SO I'M LEAVING EARLY TO DRINK MY CORONAS
> *



Happy BDay Homie. Get Boracho vato


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11324520
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM OUR RAIDER HATERZ STILL FEELING THE LOSS HUH WELL KEEP ON HATING PUTITOS  :biggrin:
> IS MY B DAY SO I'M LEAVING EARLY TO DRINK MY CORONAS
> *


Happy Birthday Homie!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 12 2008, 11:18 AM~11324539
> *we put in work on the streets too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn look at that niner reporter. i bet she tatses good
> *


She does...Naw j/k I wouldnt know!!!! 























I`d love too thought! :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

A 49er Fan, Raider Fan, and a Cowboy fan go to a ski lodge, and there aren't enough rooms, so they have to share a bed. In the middle of the night, the 49er fan on the right wakes up and says, "I had this wild, vivid dream of getting a hand job!" The Raider fan on the left wakes up, and unbelievably, he's had the same dream, too. Then Cowboy fan in the middle wakes up and says, "That's funny, I dreamed I was skiing!"


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:13 AM~11324498
> *There's a guy from oakland, Ca (Raiders fan) driving from oakland to San Francisco, and a guy from San francisco (49ers fan) driving from San Francisco to Oakland. In the middle of the night with no other cars on the road they hit each other head on and both cars go flying off in different directions. The Raider fan manages to climb out of his car and survey the damage. He looks at his twisted car and says, "Man, I am really lucky to be alive!"
> Likewise the 49er fan scrambles out of his car and looks at the wreckage. He too says to himself, "I can't believe I survived this wreck!" The 49er fan walks over to the Raider and says, "Hey man, I think this is a sign from God that we should put away our differences and live as friends instead of arch rivals. The Raider fan thinks for a moment and says, " You know, you're absolutely right! We should be friends. Now I'm going to see what else survived this wreck."
> So the Raider fan pops open his trunk and finds a full unopened bottle of Jack Daniels. He says to the 49er fan, "I think this is another sign from God that we should toast to our newfound understanding and friendship."
> The 49er fan says, "You're damn right!" and grabs the bottle and starts sucking down Jack Daniels. After putting away nearly half of the bottle the 49er fan hands it back to the Raider fan and says, "Your turn!"
> The Raider fan twists the cap back on the bottle and says, "Nahh, I think I'll wait for the cops to show up now."
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

best one yet  :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11324520
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM OUR RAIDER HATERZ STILL FEELING THE LOSS HUH WELL KEEP ON HATING PUTITOS  :biggrin:
> IS MY B DAY SO I'M LEAVING EARLY TO DRINK MY CORONAS
> *


Happy birthday home skillet


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:21 AM~11324573
> *A 49er Fan, Raider Fan, and a Cowboy fan go to a ski lodge, and there aren't enough rooms, so they have to share a bed. In the middle of the night, the 49er fan on the right wakes up and says, "I had this wild, vivid dream of getting a hand job!"  The Raider fan on the left wakes up, and unbelievably, he's had the same dream, too.  Then Cowboy fan in the middle wakes up and says, "That's funny, I dreamed I was skiing!"
> *


Fuck yeah....that shit fuckin funny! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Well homies im checking out for right now. Bout to go home on leave(vacation).


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213+Aug 12 2008, 11:18 AM~11324546-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy BDay Homie. Get Boracho vato
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Bay Boss [email protected] 12 2008, 11:19 AM~11324554
> *Happy Birthday Homie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Aug 12 2008, 11:23 AM~11324594
> *Happy birthday home skillet
> *



graciasssssssssss


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_Maybe I can make you forget what is easily the most horrific moment in Oakland Raiders history.

Here are 10 "good" things that will come out of Oakland's brutal loss to the Patriots.


Thanks to the playoff money, Al Davis can afford a few more shiny new sweatsuits. But if he chases Jon Gruden away, and that appears to be what's happening, it will be a huge mistake and his team will fall faster than even Al ever imagined.


Darrell Russell can pack his bong and get on with his life. I doubt he's very interested in returning to what will quite likely be a team that's out of the playoff picture with one week left in the season. Hey Big D, watch out for the second-hand steroids.

No more Tom Flores for a few glorious months. Yes, I listened to the radio broadcast again and I thought Greg Papa did a nice job. But Flores' stammering and mumbling are tough to take, and then there was this gem from him after a questionable pass interference call. "Why don't they call that? I guess the refs want to go home early." I find it hard to believe he was a head coach in the NFL.

I can now go back to thinking Tim Brown is just a typical Raider -- a paranoid numbskull. For a while, I thought he was the best of the bunch. But after he basically said that the NFL is against the Raiders, I lost all respect for him. The refs and the NFL head office people aren't smart enough to organize any sort of conspiracy against the Raiders. Meanwhile, Rich Gannon gets my vote for classiest Raider as he said about the NFL being against the Raiders, "I don't believe that at all. I don't believe that's the case, and I don't believe that's the reason we lost the game."

The Raiders saved the embarrassment of being hammered by the Steelers. And they have saved the organization from becoming the biggest gag artists in recent AFC championship history. If they had played the Steelers and lost, say 30-10, their last three AFC title appearances would have been a collective embarrassment. With lopsided losses to the Bills, Ravens and Steelers, and being outscored about 100-16, well, it's pretty ugly. The Raiders would have a reputation worse than one stuck on the Buffalo Bills. The Bills have actually played in the Super Bowl since the last Ice Age.

I won't have to worry about the Raiders soiling my TV screen for much of next year. After what will surely be crummy start, I doubt they'll sell out many games next season.

Raiders fans won't have to put up with that awful defense next season. That's because some of them will retire and a few more of them will be out of football. That was one of the worst defenses in recent NFL history. They gave up more than 300 yards passing in a snowstorm. That's why they lost, not some questionable call.

Sebastian Janikowski won't have to worry about those pesky practices and time-consuming team meetings for a few months. Of course, in light of his alleged late-night habits, he won't exactly be in tip-top shape when training camp starts.

As a Chargers fan, I can stop replaying the "Holy Roller" in my head. I know you guys remember Stabler-to-Banaszak-to-Casper. Yep, cost the Chargers the game. Somehow, that stings a whole lot less these days._


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:26 AM~11324630
> *Well homies im checking out for right now. Bout to go home on leave(vacation).
> *


Hell yeah...congrats homie! Enjoy your leave! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 11:20 AM~11324562
> *She does...Naw j/k I wouldnt know!!!!
> I`d love too thought! :biggrin:
> *


x2... thats my kinda chick right there


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:13 AM~11324498
> *There's a guy from oakland, Ca (Raiders fan) driving from oakland to San Francisco, and a guy from San francisco (49ers fan) driving from San Francisco to Oakland. In the middle of the night with no other cars on the road they hit each other head on and both cars go flying off in different directions. The Raider fan manages to climb out of his car and survey the damage. He looks at his twisted car and says, "Man, I am really lucky to be alive!"
> Likewise the 49er fan scrambles out of his car and looks at the wreckage. He too says to himself, "I can't believe I survived this wreck!" The 49er fan walks over to the Raider and says, "Hey man, I think this is a sign from God that we should put away our differences and live as friends instead of arch rivals. The Raider fan thinks for a moment and says, " You know, you're absolutely right! We should be friends. Now I'm going to see what else survived this wreck."
> So the Raider fan pops open his trunk and finds a full unopened bottle of Jack Daniels. He says to the 49er fan, "I think this is another sign from God that we should toast to our newfound understanding and friendship."
> The 49er fan says, "You're damn right!" and grabs the bottle and starts sucking down Jack Daniels. After putting away nearly half of the bottle the 49er fan hands it back to the Raider fan and says, "Your turn!"
> The Raider fan twists the cap back on the bottle and says, "Nahh, I think I'll wait for the cops to show up now."
> *


SON OF A BITCH, I JUST ABOUT SPIT OUT MY SODA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 10:16 AM~11324520
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM OUR RAIDER HATERZ STILL FEELING THE LOSS HUH WELL KEEP ON HATING PUTITOS  :biggrin:
> IS MY B DAY SO I'M LEAVING EARLY TO DRINK MY CORONAS
> *


FELIZ CUMPLE ANOS BRO!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:21 AM~11324573
> *A 49er Fan, Raider Fan, and a Cowboy fan go to a ski lodge, and there aren't enough rooms, so they have to share a bed. In the middle of the night, the 49er fan on the right wakes up and says, "I had this wild, vivid dream of getting a hand job!"  The Raider fan on the left wakes up, and unbelievably, he's had the same dream, too.  Then Cowboy fan in the middle wakes up and says, "That's funny, I dreamed I was skiing!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

WHATS UP CABRONES!!!!
DAMN I GUESS I WAS THE ONLY ONE WORKING THIS MORNING, IVE MISSED ABOUT 15 PAGES OF SHIT TALKING!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 10:21 AM~11324573
> *A 49er Fan, Raider Fan, and a Cowboy fan go to a ski lodge, and there aren't enough rooms, so they have to share a bed. In the middle of the night, the 49er fan on the right wakes up and says, "I had this wild, vivid dream of getting a hand job!"  The Raider fan on the left wakes up, and unbelievably, he's had the same dream, too.  Then Cowboy fan in the middle wakes up and says, "That's funny, I dreamed I was skiing!"
> *


CHINGADO, ANOTHER GOOD ONE!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 11:35 AM~11324726
> *WHATS UP CABRONES!!!!
> DAMN I GUESS I WAS THE ONLY ONE WORKING THIS MORNING, IVE MISSED ABOUT 15 PAGES OF SHIT TALKING!!!
> *


Yup....have you caught up and read everything yet?! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 11:35 AM~11324726
> *WHATS UP CABRONES!!!!
> DAMN I GUESS I WAS THE ONLY ONE WORKING THIS MORNING, IVE MISSED ABOUT 15 PAGES OF SHIT TALKING!!!
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:

can you get any chrome parts for a 231 v6?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:39 AM~11324762
> *Yup....have you caught up and read everything yet?! :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO, LAST TIME I WAS IN HERE I WAS TALKING SHIT TO THE COW GIRL FANS


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 11:40 AM~11324771
> *HELL NO, LAST TIME I WAS IN HERE I WAS TALKING SHIT TO THE COW GIRL FANS
> *


I wasnt until he started putin shit up bout my niners! Then it was on and crackin! I found some coo and funny shit bout them cryboys or cowgirls! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:42 AM~11324789
> *I wasnt until he started putin shit up bout my niners!  Then it was on and crackin!  I found some coo and funny shit bout them cryboys or cowgirls! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH SAME HERE, I WAS MINDING MY OWN TALKING SHIT BOUT THE WHINNERS AND THEN OUT OF NO WERE SOME COWGIRL SIDE BUSTED SO I HAD TO HANDLE THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 11:32 AM~11324702
> *FELIZ CUMPLE ANOS BRO!!!
> *




graciasssssssss


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 12 2008, 10:40 AM~11324769
> *:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> can you get any chrome parts for a 231 v6?
> *


WHAT DO YOU NEED FOR IT? I JUST LOOKED UP A BUNCH OF STUFF FOR LOCS


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 11:48 AM~11324834
> *WHAT DO YOU NEED FOR IT? I JUST LOOKED UP A BUNCH OF STUFF FOR LOCS
> *


i got covers and a pulley already. but any and everything else you can get


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

ALTERNATORS, WATER PUMPS ILL LOOK INTO INTAKES NOT SURE ABOUT THOSE


----------



## "MR. OSO"

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bay Boss 63, EL PATRON, munozfamily

I see you fucker! Come on Mig....Its me against the world!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 AM~11323889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:52 AM~11324872
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bay Boss 63, EL PATRON, munozfamily
> 
> I see you fucker! Come on Mig....Its me against the world!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DONT SWEAT IT, ILL TAKE IT EASY TODAY, I ACTUALLY GOT TO WORK AND IM LEAVING TO FOOTBALL PRACTICE IN A WHILE


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 PHATT PUTO FOR YOU :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11255952
> *Sounds to me like they just like to wear make-up and dress up like freaks.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:52 AM~11324872
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Bay Boss 63, EL PATRON, munozfamily
> 
> I see you fucker! Come on Mig....Its me against the world!
> *


sorry pimp i was tryin to catch up....last time i checked there was 33 pages yall blowin the shit out this topic, let me see where was i 
........................................................................................ohh yeah que chingen a su madre los raiders one more time :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 12 2008, 12:08 PM~11324978
> *sorry pimp i was tryin to catch up....last time i checked there was 33 pages yall blowin the shit out this topic, let me see where was i
> ........................................................................................ohh yeah que chingen a su madre los raiders one more time :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I`ve been doin the best I can by myself tryin to hold it down against the fayders and cowgirls!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 12 2008, 12:02 PM~11324932
> *PHATT PUTO FOR YOU :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X100000 Homie! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON+Aug 12 2008, 11:08 AM~11324978-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry pimp i was tryin to catch up....last time i checked there was 33 pages yall blowin the shit out this topic, let me see where was i
> ........................................................................................ohh yeah que chingen a su madre los raiders one more time :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 11:12 AM~11325004
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I`ve been doin the best I can by myself tryin to hold it down against the fayders and cowgirls!!!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


BOLA DE HERMANITAS DE LA CARIDAD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 12:16 PM~11325039
> *BOLA DE HERMANITAS DE LA CARIDAD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




i was thinking da same thang :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 12:16 PM~11325039
> *BOLA DE HERMANITAS DE LA CARIDAD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Calmense culeros! :biggrin: 
Soy el unico que esta defendiendo mis 9ers!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 11:52 AM~11324869
> *ALTERNATORS, WATER PUMPS ILL LOOK INTO INTAKES NOT SURE ABOUT THOSE
> *


thanks


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11325039
> *BOLA DE HERMANITAS DE LA CARIDAD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


es envidia o coraje wey :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 11:22 AM~11325075
> *i was thinking da same thang  :cheesy:
> *


y tu que buey :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 12 2008, 12:37 PM~11325164
> *y tu que buey  :biggrin:
> *




YO Q :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 12 2008, 11:36 AM~11325160
> *es envidia o coraje wey  :biggrin:
> *


MAS BIEN LASTIMA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 12:35 PM~11325148
> *Calmense culeros! :biggrin:
> Soy el unico que esta defendiendo mis 9ers!
> *



and you doing it damn good job to homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
still got yo back  

"SAN FRAN FAITHFULL FOR LIFE !!!! ONLY ONE TEAM IN THE BAY THAT CAN SHOW WHAT IT HAS ACCOMPLISHED"    

FUCK THE TALK!!!!! :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 01:39 PM~11325708
> *and you doing it damn good job to homie!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> still got yo back
> 
> "SAN FRAN FAITHFULL FOR LIFE !!!! ONLY ONE TEAM IN THE BAY THAT CAN SHOW WHAT IT HAS ACCOMPLISHED"
> 
> FUCK THE TALK!!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Thanks bro....very much appreciated! (wipe the sweat off the forehead)

I was getting double teamed by the gayders and cryboys! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 12:47 PM~11325760
> *Thanks bro....very much appreciated! (wipe the sweat off the forehead)
> 
> I was getting double teamed by the gayders and cryboys! :biggrin:
> *


typical niner fan cryin cause he dont get it then when he does he still crys about gettin it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 01:50 PM~11325797
> *typical niner fan cryin cause he dont get it then when he does he still crys about gettin it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :nono:  

No one cryin over here......


----------



## "MR. OSO"

Heres another angle for you just in case you cant see well.....


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 01:57 PM~11325856
> *Heres another angle for you just in case you cant see well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0   :tears: :tears: :tears: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

its ok post all the pics you want, thats from the past and as i recall the RAIDERS did win on friday. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

so all the niner fans this year que me la pelen!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 02:02 PM~11325898
> *its ok post all the pics you want, thats from the past and as i recall the RAIDERS did win on friday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> so all the niner fans this year que me la pelen!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


Well technically speaking....friday was the past bro also! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_In the Black Hole that was the Raiders' postgame locker room, 73-year-old owner Al Davis ambled from locker to locker in his black silk sweat suit with silver lettering, and with enough oil in his hair to lubricate a 1978 Chrysler New Yorker. He shook hands and whispered to each player, as if at a wake. 

Maybe it was. It had been 19 years since the Raiders were last in a Super Bowl. And now, weaknesses laid bare, a projected $45.4 million over next season's salary cap and with more aging veterans than the local VFW, it may be 19 more before they're back. Just when, baby? 

The Evil Emperor doesn't get around like he used to. Staffers say Davis takes a lot more naps. Still, his mind is sharp, and he's as charming as ever. When a sportswriter approached his dinner table one night last spring with hand outstretched, Davis snarled, "I'm not gonna shake ya hand. I got food comin'." 

But even Davis doesn't deserve a weekend like this last one. On Saturday morning one of his least favorite people, Marcus Allen, was voted into the Hall of Fame. Then his Pro Bowl center, Barret Robbins, who had missed a Friday-night team meeting, was AWOL for a walk-through. 

When the Prodigal Son finally showed up less than an hour before the Saturday-evening team meeting, looking disoriented and shaky, he was not forgiven. Raiders coach Bill Callahan "dismissed" him from the game and sent him home. Reportedly Robbins, who has been treated for depression, then entered a San Diego hospital. 

According to the San Francisco Chronicle on Monday, four teammates, all speaking on condition of anonymity, said that Robbins spent Saturday in Tijuana. 

Who among us, after achieving our lifetime dream of finally making a Super Bowl, wouldn't disappear into Mexico 48 hours before the game? Maybe bring back a colorful ceramic burro with a clock embedded in its belly? 

Robbins's teammates were torqued. "I ain't welcoming him back," said guard Frank Middleton. "I thought we had a bond on the offensive line. I thought we lived and died for each other. And then he goes and does that? Man, that's like spitting in our faces." 

In 1996 the 320-pound Robbins was found staggering around a Denver hotel the night before a game against the Broncos. He was hospitalized and was said to be suffering from a chemical imbalance complicated by the flu. 

On Sunday night Raiders guard Mo Collins was asked whether he would have more compassion for Robbins if he knew that Robbins was suffering from an illness. "Like what?" Collins answered. "Bad tequila?" 

Once the game started, things got worse for Davis's beloved Raiders. They got schooled by Jon Gruden, the coach Davis had sold to Tampa Bay for $8 million and four draft picks last February. Looks like Davis got rooked. Gruden so outcoached his replacement, Bill Callahan, that it seemed as if Gruden was calling plays for both teams. 

"We'd come to the line and we'd audible," said Oakland fullback Jon Ritchie. "Then you'd see their linebackers all turning to each other, going, '93 Willie! 93 Willie!' It's like they knew what it was." 

This made the evening longer than Kiwanis Poetry Night for Raiders quarterback Rich Gannon, 37. After 15 years of waiting for his golden moment, he went out and delivered an absolute Glitter -- five interceptions. Gannon threw for five touchdowns: three to the Bucs and two to the Raiders. Oakland would've been better off if he hadn't thrown at all. 

As Gannon was packing his bag after the game, he forlornly reached into a blue cardboard box lunch the team had packed for the players, flipped a packet of plain potato chips and a cookie into the bag, and zipped it up. "Dinner," he said. Right then he didn't particularly look like the 2002 NFL MVP. 

Life seemed just as Siberian for Tim Brown, 36, who also waited 15 years to get to this game, only to catch one pass, for nine yards. "We couldn't have beaten the worst team in the league tonight," he groused. 

Lincoln Kennedy, 31, the freezer-sized Pro Bowl tackle, was morose. "I'm never watching films of this game," he said. "I don't particularly want to watch us peeing down our leg." 

There was one happy face nearby -- in the Qualcomm Stadium jail, where the lone prisoner, 21-year-old Richard Craig, sat grinning. During the halftime show he had sprinted to an open area of the field in nothing but a black Victoria's Secret bra, thong and these words painted large on his chest: raider nation sucks! 

Sometimes, the naked truth is ugly. _


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Aug 12 2008, 01:50 PM~11325797-->
> 
> 
> 
> typical niner fan cryin cause he dont get it then when he does he still crys about gettin it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 01:55 PM~11325838
> *:0  :nono:
> 
> No one cryin over here......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think the homie is gettin the 2 teams confused again. poor raider fans and their learning disabilities


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 01:05 PM~11325920
> *Well technically speaking....friday was the past bro also!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


yes it is but it also give me the right to say me la pelan for a whole year and then some :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 02:05 PM~11325920
> *Well technically speaking....friday was the past bro also!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


damn another good 1

Hi five :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

Bay Boss 63, locs_650, 1DOWNMEMBER, EL PATRON
oh shit mira all the niner fans holdin hands lookin at me like im top of the line steak :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 02:11 PM~11325961
> *yes it is but it also give me the right to say me la pelan for a whole year and then some :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes it does. talk you masa homie its all good, aint like nothing has changed. we are use to all the shit talking from you raiders. thats why we call you assholes  

enjoy this year cuz it aint gonna happen again


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 12 2008, 01:15 PM~11325985
> *yes it does. talk you masa homie its all good, aint like nothing has changed. we are use to all the shit talking from you raiders. thats why we call you assholes
> 
> enjoy this year cuz it aint gonna happen again
> *


ASSHOLE is my middle name, people call me that like they gonna insult me or something :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 02:14 PM~11325980
> *Bay Boss 63, locs_650, 1DOWNMEMBER, EL PATRON
> oh shit mira all the niner fans holdin hands lookin at me like im top of the line steak :biggrin:
> *


More like meatloaf! :0 :biggrin: J/K!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 02:02 PM~11325898
> *its ok post all the pics you want, thats from the past and as i recall the RAIDERS did win on friday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> so all the niner fans this year que me la pelen!! :0  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: HEY ESE AIN'T NO ONE TAKING FROM YOUR WIN ON FRIDAY.
AND JUST THAT SAME WAY AIN'T NO ONE TAKING MY FAITHFULLNESS FROM MY NINERS :nono: 

DAMN PROUD TO BACK UP A CLUB THAT IS NOT GOING TO RUN OFF AND CHANGE CITIES EVERY 10 YEARS. THATS WHY WHEN I BECAME A FOOTBALL FAN I HAD TO CHOSE THE ONE THAT WAS ALSO GONNA BE THERE FOR ME   

SO TO FINISH IT OFF, "FUCK THAT TRADER ASS TEAM THAT HAS TO DISCRACE MY CALIFORNIA STATE. NOT EVEN THE FUCKEN CHARGERS WHO HAVE A LOT OFF FUCKEN FANS NOW :uh: CAUSE THEY ARE ALL A BUNCH OF FUCKEN CLOSET FANS!!!!

"WIN OR LOSE"
CUARENTA Y NUEVE FAN ALL THE TIME!!!! :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 01:18 PM~11325998
> *More like meatloaf! :0  :biggrin: J/K!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
either way you looking


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 01:19 PM~11326002
> * :uh: HEY ESE AIN'T NO ONE TAKING FROM YOUR WIN ON FRIDAY.
> AND JUST THAT SAME WAY AIN'T NO ONE TAKING MY FAITHFULLNESS FROM MY NINERS :nono:
> 
> DAMN PROUD TO BACK UP A CLUB THAT IS NOT GOING TO RUN OFF AND CHANGE CITIES EVERY 10 YEARS. THATS WHY WHEN I BECAME A FOOTBALL FAN I HAD TO CHOSE THE ONE THAT WAS ALSO GONNA BE THERE FOR ME
> 
> SO TO FINISH IT OFF, "FUCK THAT  TRADER ASS TEAM THAT HAS TO DISCRACE MY CALIFORNIA STATE. NOT EVEN THE FUCKEN CHARGERS WHO HAVE A LOT OFF FUCKEN FANS  NOW :uh:  CAUSE THEY ARE ALL A BUNCH OF FUCKEN CLOSET FANS!!!!
> 
> "WIN OR LOSE"
> CUARENTA Y NUEVE FAN ALL THE TIME!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


thats good that you support them cause they need all the support they can get, but no worries i been there from the glory days to the 4-12 seasons!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 02:14 PM~11325980
> *Bay Boss 63, locs_650, 1DOWNMEMBER, EL PATRON
> oh shit mira all the niner fans holdin hands lookin at me like im top of the line steak :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
GLAD YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 02:19 PM~11326002
> * :uh: HEY ESE AIN'T NO ONE TAKING FROM YOUR WIN ON FRIDAY.
> AND JUST THAT SAME WAY AIN'T NO ONE TAKING MY FAITHFULLNESS FROM MY NINERS :nono:
> 
> DAMN PROUD TO BACK UP A CLUB THAT IS NOT GOING TO RUN OFF AND CHANGE CITIES EVERY 10 YEARS. THATS WHY WHEN I BECAME A FOOTBALL FAN I HAD TO CHOSE THE ONE THAT WAS ALSO GONNA BE THERE FOR ME
> 
> SO TO FINISH IT OFF, "FUCK THAT  TRADER ASS TEAM THAT HAS TO DISCRACE MY CALIFORNIA STATE. NOT EVEN THE FUCKEN CHARGERS WHO HAVE A LOT OFF FUCKEN FANS  NOW :uh:  CAUSE THEY ARE ALL A BUNCH OF FUCKEN CLOSET FANS!!!!
> 
> "WIN OR LOSE"
> CUARENTA Y NUEVE FAN ALL THE TIME!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Hell yeah!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 02:20 PM~11326013
> *thats good that you support them cause they need all the support they can get, but no worries i been there from the glory days to the 4-12 seasons!!
> *


man you guys win 1 game and all of a sudden you guys are the team to watch out for!?!? :dunno: :uh:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

DAS RIGHT HOMIE NOT CUZ THEY NEEDED :angry: 
:uh: BUT BECAUSE I WANT TO FOOL!!!!

YOU TRYING TO GET ME MIXED UP WITH YOUR SORRY ASS FANS!!! 

:twak: :twak:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 12 2008, 02:25 PM~11326057
> *man you guys win 1 game and all of a sudden you guys are the team to watch out for!?!? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOOD ONE!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 12 2008, 02:25 PM~11326057
> *man you guys win 1 game and all of a sudden you guys are the team to watch out for!?!? :dunno:  :uh:
> *


Exactly.....Read all the literature I posted!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## Nasty

lets not forget the raiders had a worser seaon then the niners last year...

i wouldnt jump on your high horse just yet. even if you doubled your wins this year from last. thats still not something to brag about out of 16 games :uh:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:uh:   HEY BIGDADDYAUTOPARTS WHERE YOU GO TOO MUCH FOR YOU :rofl: :rofl: 

ITS OK GO AND JUMP OFF THAT CLIFF LIKE ALL THE REST OF YOUR SORRY ASS LAME FANS!!!
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 408sjsharkin

damn i havent look on this tread for one day and now it on page 60 :roflmao: o yeh* fuck all the 49ers haters*


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 02:08 PM~11325937
> *In the Black Hole that was the Raiders' postgame locker room, 73-year-old owner Al Davis ambled from locker to locker in his black silk sweat suit with silver lettering, and with enough oil in his hair to lubricate a 1978 Chrysler New Yorker. He shook hands and whispered to each player, as if at a wake.
> 
> Maybe it was. It had been 19 years since the Raiders were last in a Super Bowl. And now, weaknesses laid bare, a projected $45.4 million over next season's salary cap and with more aging veterans than the local VFW, it may be 19 more before they're back. Just when, baby?
> 
> The Evil Emperor doesn't get around like he used to. Staffers say Davis takes a lot more naps. Still, his mind is sharp, and he's as charming as ever. When a sportswriter approached his dinner table one night last spring with hand outstretched, Davis snarled, "I'm not gonna shake ya hand. I got food comin'."
> 
> But even Davis doesn't deserve a weekend like this last one. On Saturday morning one of his least favorite people, Marcus Allen, was voted into the Hall of Fame. Then his Pro Bowl center, Barret Robbins, who had missed a Friday-night team meeting, was AWOL for a walk-through.
> 
> When the Prodigal Son finally showed up less than an hour before the Saturday-evening team meeting, looking disoriented and shaky, he was not forgiven. Raiders coach Bill Callahan "dismissed" him from the game and sent him home. Reportedly Robbins, who has been treated for depression, then entered a San Diego hospital.
> 
> According to the San Francisco Chronicle on Monday, four teammates, all speaking on condition of anonymity, said that Robbins spent Saturday in Tijuana.
> 
> Who among us, after achieving our lifetime dream of finally making a Super Bowl, wouldn't disappear into Mexico 48 hours before the game? Maybe bring back a colorful ceramic burro with a clock embedded in its belly?
> 
> Robbins's teammates were torqued. "I ain't welcoming him back," said guard Frank Middleton. "I thought we had a bond on the offensive line. I thought we lived and died for each other. And then he goes and does that? Man, that's like spitting in our faces."
> 
> In 1996 the 320-pound Robbins was found staggering around a Denver hotel the night before a game against the Broncos. He was hospitalized and was said to be suffering from a chemical imbalance complicated by the flu.
> 
> On Sunday night Raiders guard Mo Collins was asked whether he would have more compassion for Robbins if he knew that Robbins was suffering from an illness. "Like what?" Collins answered. "Bad tequila?"
> 
> Once the game started, things got worse for Davis's beloved Raiders. They got schooled by Jon Gruden, the coach Davis had sold to Tampa Bay for $8 million and four draft picks last February. Looks like Davis got rooked. Gruden so outcoached his replacement, Bill Callahan, that it seemed as if Gruden was calling plays for both teams.
> 
> "We'd come to the line and we'd audible," said Oakland fullback Jon Ritchie. "Then you'd see their linebackers all turning to each other, going, '93 Willie! 93 Willie!' It's like they knew what it was."
> 
> This made the evening longer than Kiwanis Poetry Night for Raiders quarterback Rich Gannon, 37. After 15 years of waiting for his golden moment, he went out and delivered an absolute Glitter -- five interceptions. Gannon threw for five touchdowns: three to the Bucs and two to the Raiders. Oakland would've been better off if he hadn't thrown at all.
> 
> As Gannon was packing his bag after the game, he forlornly reached into a blue cardboard box lunch the team had packed for the players, flipped a packet of plain potato chips and a cookie into the bag, and zipped it up. "Dinner," he said. Right then he didn't particularly look like the 2002 NFL MVP.
> 
> Life seemed just as Siberian for Tim Brown, 36, who also waited 15 years to get to this game, only to catch one pass, for nine yards. "We couldn't have beaten the worst team in the league tonight," he groused.
> 
> Lincoln Kennedy, 31, the freezer-sized Pro Bowl tackle, was morose. "I'm never watching films of this game," he said. "I don't particularly want to watch us peeing down our leg."
> 
> There was one happy face nearby -- in the Qualcomm Stadium jail, where the lone prisoner, 21-year-old Richard Craig, sat grinning. During the halftime show he had sprinted to an open area of the field in nothing but a black Victoria's Secret bra, thong and these words painted large on his chest: raider nation sucks!
> 
> Sometimes, the naked truth is ugly.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Nasty

ooooo 51,52,53 all play makers  

Takeo Spikes Signed :0 

Spikes first visited with the 49ers back in March, but neither he nor the 49ers seemed in a hurry to get something done. In fact, after his visit with the Detroit Lions the rumor mill had him all but signed. 

Although Spikes said he was impressed with Detroit and that “it was close,” he opted to wait to go somewhere that he felt he’d be happy. Turns out that was the San Francisco 49ers. 

“The first time I came out to San Francisco I was impressed,” said Spikes. “I was impressed with the coaching staff. It reminded me of the coaching staff I had when I first got to Buffalo. That really turned me on. 

“I was just waiting to see where the best opportunity was. It really wasn’t about money for me. I wanted to come somewhere that I’d have the best opportunity to win. I’ve been playing 11 years now. I’m trying to at the minimum get to the playoffs and then we are going to win it all in the Super Bowl. So I felt that San Francisco was the best place for me.”


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 02:26 PM~11326060
> *DAS RIGHT HOMIE NOT CUZ THEY NEEDED :angry:
> :uh: BUT BECAUSE I WANT TO FOOL!!!!
> 
> YOU TRYING TO GET ME MIXED UP WITH YOUR SORRY ASS FANS!!!
> 
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :rant: :| another set of cryboys dnt cry dry your eye _*THE SILVER AND BLACK TILL THE DAY I DIE*_ :angry:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 03:05 PM~11326384
> *:rant:  :| another set of cryboys dnt cry dry your eye THE SILVER AND BLACK TILL THE DAY I DIE  :angry:
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 03:05 PM~11326384
> *:rant:  :| another set of cryboys dnt cry dry your eye THE SILVER AND BLACK TILL THE DAY I DIE  :angry:
> *


Win, Lose or Tie NINER EMPIRE Till the Day I Die ......


----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 01:45 PM~11325745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THATS RIGHT


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 01:55 PM~11325838
> *:0  :nono:
> 
> No one cryin over here......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 03:35 PM~11326594
> *Win, Lose or Tie NINER EMPIRE Till the Day I Die ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 AM~11323889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 ALL YOU RAIDERS JOIN THEM :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 02:29 PM~11326088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im a die hard RAIDER FAN but fuck that puto Moss!!!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO"




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 BEFORE I FORGET :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:35 PM~11326594
> *Win, Lose or Tie NINER EMPIRE Till the Day I Die ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE NATION UNDER AN EMPIRE THAT SOUNDS SO DUMB . JUST LIKE YOUR 49ER FAITHFUL . MORE WHACK ASS SHIT LOL .


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:05 PM~11326384
> *:rant:  :| another set of cryboys dnt cry dry your eye THE SILVER AND BLACK TILL THE DAY I DIE  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:RAIDER NATION 4 LIFE . now all the other teams try and come with empire or and nation to thier names . the N.F.L is the RAIDERS and 31 groups of bitchs lmao


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 03:56 PM~11326742
> *ONE NATION UNDER AN EMPIRE THAT SOUNDS SO DUMB . JUST LIKE YOUR 49ER FAITHFUL . MORE WHACK ASS SHIT LOL .
> *


Nooooo....this is whack!!!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:uh:


> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 03:56 PM~11326742
> *ONE NATION UNDER AN EMPIRE THAT SOUNDS SO DUMB . JUST LIKE YOUR 49ER FAITHFUL . MORE WHACK ASS SHIT LOL .
> *



:uh: :uh: did anyone sea or hear shit???? :dunno: :dunno: 

"NINERS BIATCH"!!!!!! :twak: :twak: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 03:58 PM~11326754
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:RAIDER NATION 4 LIFE . now all the other teams try and come with empire or and nation to thier names . the N.F.L  is the RAIDERS and 31 groups of bitchs lmao
> *


 :uh: :uh: "OOHHHH OK"..................... NOW THATS A REAL FUCKING JOKE :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:0


> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 04:00 PM~11326766
> *Nooooo....this is whack!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 03:56 PM~11326742
> *ONE NATION UNDER AN EMPIRE THAT SOUNDS SO DUMB . JUST LIKE YOUR 49ER FAITHFUL . MORE WHACK ASS SHIT LOL .
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 03:58 PM~11326754
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:RAIDER NATION 4 LIFE . now all the other teams try and come with empire or and nation to thier names . the N.F.L  is the RAIDERS and 31 groups of bitchs lmao
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 02:19 PM~11326002
> * :uh: HEY ESE AIN'T NO ONE TAKING FROM YOUR WIN ON FRIDAY.
> AND JUST THAT SAME WAY AIN'T NO ONE TAKING MY FAITHFULLNESS FROM MY NINERS :nono:
> 
> DAMN PROUD TO BACK UP A CLUB THAT IS NOT GOING TO RUN OFF AND CHANGE CITIES EVERY 10 YEARS. THATS WHY WHEN I BECAME A FOOTBALL FAN I HAD TO CHOSE THE ONE THAT WAS ALSO GONNA BE THERE FOR ME
> 
> SO TO FINISH IT OFF, "FUCK THAT  TRADER ASS TEAM THAT HAS TO DISCRACE MY CALIFORNIA STATE. NOT EVEN THE FUCKEN CHARGERS WHO HAVE A LOT OFF FUCKEN FANS  NOW :uh:  CAUSE THEY ARE ALL A BUNCH OF FUCKEN CLOSET FANS!!!!
> 
> "WIN OR LOSE"
> CUARENTA Y NUEVE FAN ALL THE TIME!!!! :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


WHINNER YOU PROLLY LOOK LIKE T.O WHEN HE WAS CRYING CUT IT OUT ILL SLAM YOUR 40 HYNA FANS LATER :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:18 PM~11326914
> *WHINNER YOU PROLLY LOOK LIKE T.O WHEN HE WAS CRYING CUT IT OUT ILL SLAM YOUR 40 HYNA FANS LATER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:11 PM~11326864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DIDNT FAIL TO BEAT THE WHINNERS FRI NOW LIVE WITH IT NEXT TITANS OK GET READY YALL WE BEAT THE 40 HYNAS NOW ITS TIME TO SMACK DOWN THE TITANS  WHERE MY RAIDERS AT RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS :0  HYNA FANS AINT EVEN ON OUR LEVEL STEP BACK AND GET SMACKED BACK THIS THE RAIDER NATION HOMIE YOU EITHER WITH ME OR AGAINST ME YOU FEEL ME JAAAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJ


----------



## locs_650

With out his make-up


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:18 PM~11326920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11326957
> *DIDNT FAIL TO BEAT THE WHINNERS FRI NOW LIVE WITH IT NEXT TITANS OK GET READY YALL WE BEAT THE 40 HYNAS NOW ITS TIME TO SMACK DOWN THE TITANS   WHERE MY RAIDERS AT RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS  :0   HYNA FANS AINT EVEN ON OUR LEVEL STEP BACK AND GET SMACKED BACK THIS THE RAIDER NATION HOMIE YOU EITHER WITH ME OR AGAINST ME YOU FEEL ME JAAAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJ
> *


WOW this is an every year thing for Raider fans they get all excited and pee themselves and one the season starts they are quiet cause there team let them down again .... 

NNNNNNNIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNEEEEEERRRRRRSSSSSS 


i guess i am against you .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11326957
> *DIDNT FAIL TO BEAT THE WHINNERS FRI NOW LIVE WITH IT NEXT TITANS OK GET READY YALL WE BEAT THE 40 HYNAS NOW ITS TIME TO SMACK DOWN THE TITANS   WHERE MY RAIDERS AT RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS  :0   HYNA FANS AINT EVEN ON OUR LEVEL STEP BACK AND GET SMACKED BACK THIS THE RAIDER NATION HOMIE YOU EITHER WITH ME OR AGAINST ME YOU FEEL ME JAAAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJ
> *




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:23 PM~11326962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With out his make-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GUESS YOU HYNA FANS WANTED A GOODLOOKING COACH RIGHT YOU ARE FROM SAN FRAN  NOW YOU COMPARING MEN COMOS CAMBIADO WAY


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11326957
> *DIDNT FAIL TO BEAT THE WHINNERS FRI NOW LIVE WITH IT NEXT TITANS OK GET READY YALL WE BEAT THE 40 HYNAS NOW ITS TIME TO SMACK DOWN THE TITANS   WHERE MY RAIDERS AT RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS  :0   HYNA FANS AINT EVEN ON OUR LEVEL STEP BACK AND GET SMACKED BACK THIS THE RAIDER NATION HOMIE YOU EITHER WITH ME OR AGAINST ME YOU FEEL ME JAAAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJ
> *


You're just mad cause i used one of your own fans to tell you that YOU FAILED ..... 



:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:27 PM~11327000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DRINK YOUR OWN CUP FG


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:23 PM~11326962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With out his make-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_OMG!!!!!!!!_
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:28 PM~11327008
> *I GUESS YOU HYNA FANS WANTED A GOODLOOKING COACH RIGHT YOU ARE FROM SAN FRAN   NOW YOU COMPARING MEN COMOS CAMBIADO WAY
> *


Funny how you try and clown ... yet 49er fans don't wear make-up and dress up for games like trader fans do .....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:18 PM~11326920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:29 PM~11327023
> *DRINK YOUR OWN CUP FG
> *


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:18 PM~11326914
> *WHINNER YOU PROLLY LOOK LIKE T.O WHEN HE WAS CRYING CUT IT OUT ILL SLAM YOUR 40 HYNA FANS LATER  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I COULDV' SWORN I HEARD SOMETHING?????
:dunno: :dunno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:32 PM~11327053
> *Funny how you try and clown ... yet 49er fans don't wear make-up and dress up for games like trader fans do .....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

killin me!!!


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11326957
> *DIDNT FAIL TO BEAT THE WHINNERS FRI NOW LIVE WITH IT NEXT TITANS OK GET READY YALL WE BEAT THE 40 HYNAS NOW ITS TIME TO SMACK DOWN THE TITANS   WHERE MY RAIDERS AT RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS  :0   HYNA FANS AINT EVEN ON OUR LEVEL STEP BACK AND GET SMACKED BACK THIS THE RAIDER NATION HOMIE YOU EITHER WITH ME OR AGAINST ME YOU FEEL ME JAAAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJ
> *



:cheesy: "ALRIGHT"!! WE GOT SOME FUCKEN CHEERLEADING ACTION !!! :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

FUCK THE TEARLAND FADERS!!!!!!


every time i hear slipping into darkness i think of the raiders and how they always seem to fade away into the dark and be hardly noticed


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 04:22 PM~11326957
> *DIDNT FAIL TO BEAT THE WHINNERS FRI NOW LIVE WITH IT NEXT TITANS OK GET READY YALL WE BEAT THE 40 HYNAS NOW ITS TIME TO SMACK DOWN THE TITANS   WHERE MY RAIDERS AT RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIDERS  :0   HYNA FANS AINT EVEN ON OUR LEVEL STEP BACK AND GET SMACKED BACK THIS THE RAIDER NATION HOMIE YOU EITHER WITH ME OR AGAINST ME YOU FEEL ME JAAAJAAJAJAJAJAAJAJ
> *



NOW LET ME SEE YOU PUT ON THAT SKIRT WITH YOUR BLACK & SILVER POM POMS AND YELL AT YOUR TRADER FADERS TO GO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 04:41 PM~11327111
> *NOW LET ME SEE YOU PUT ON THAT SKIRT WITH YOUR BLACK & SILVER POM POMS AND YELL AT YOUR TRADER FADERS TO GO!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 AM~11324520
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM OUR RAIDER HATERZ STILL FEELING THE LOSS HUH WELL KEEP ON HATING PUTITOS  :biggrin:
> IS MY B DAY SO I'M LEAVING EARLY TO DRINK MY CORONAS
> *


 :biggrin: HAPPY B-DAY 





















I HOPE YOU ASS-RAPED BY HOMELESS **** FAIDER FANS :angry: 

























:cheesy: BUT IF THAT DOESNT HAPPENED I STILL HOPE YOUR B-DAY IS A GOOD ONE


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 05:32 PM~11327053
> *Funny how you try and clown ... yet 49er fans don't wear make-up and dress up for games like trader fans do .....
> *


NO THEY ROCK LAM ASS JERSEY'S THAT SAY FAITHFUL , HOW WHACK IS THAT. OH YEAH THEY ARE FROM THAT FUNNY SIDE OF THE BAY LOL . AND FOR ANY CRYING ABOUT HOW THE RAIDERS MOVED , WHAT YOUR SORRY ASS'S GONA DO WHEN THE WHINNERS MOVE TO SANTA CLARA ? ? ? ? .


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 05:16 PM~11327351
> *NO THEY ROCK LAM ASS JERSEY'S THAT SAY FAITHFUL , HOW WHACK IS THAT. OH YEAH THEY ARE FROM THAT FUNNY SIDE OF THE BAY LOL . AND FOR ANY CRYING ABOUT HOW THE RAIDERS MOVED , WHAT YOUR SORRY ASS'S GONA DO WHEN THE WHINNERS MOVE TO SANTA CLARA ? ? ? ? .
> *


I HEARD THE FAIDERS ARE MOVING TO L.A OR WAS IT OKLAHOMA- OHIO-OR WAS IN ALASKA 
























NOBODY WANTS THE FAIDERS THEY ARE GAY JUST LIKE THERE FANS 























IF YOU DONT BELIEVE ME JUST TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT" EL FAIDER"


----------



## RAIDER NATION

RAIDER QUARTERBACKS GOT 3


NINER QUARTERBACKS GOT 0

NINERS WILL DO SHITTY AGAIN THIS YEAR.


FUCK THE NINERS.


----------



## PHATT BOY

THEY BOTH SUCK LOL...........


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 05:16 PM~11327351
> *NO THEY ROCK LAM ASS JERSEY'S THAT SAY FAITHFUL , HOW WHACK IS THAT. OH YEAH THEY ARE FROM THAT FUNNY SIDE OF THE BAY LOL . AND FOR ANY CRYING ABOUT HOW THE RAIDERS MOVED , WHAT YOUR SORRY ASS'S GONA DO WHEN THE WHINNERS MOVE TO SANTA CLARA ? ? ? ? .
> *


THEY GONNA MOVE TO SANTA CLARA SO WHEN THE NINERS DO SHITY, FANS COULD GO TO PARAMOUT GREAT AMERICA. :0


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 12 2008, 06:21 PM~11327378
> *I HEARD THE FAIDERS ARE MOVING TO L.A OR WAS IT OKLAHOMA- OHIO-OR WAS IN ALASKA
> NOBODY WANTS THE FAIDERS THEY ARE GAY JUST LIKE THERE FANS
> IF YOU DONT BELIEVE ME JUST TAKE A GOOD LOOK AT" EL FAIDER"
> *


OMG YOUR GONNA TALK ABOUT GAY . YOUR *** ASS TEAMS IN FRISCO . NEWS FLASH . HA HA HA . GO PUT ON YOUR "FAITHFUL" JERSEY AND SIT DOWN ALREADY .


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 12 2008, 05:23 PM~11327394
> *RAIDER QUARTERBACKS      GOT 3
> NINER QUARTERBACKS        GOT  0
> 
> NINERS WILL DO SHITTY AGAIN THIS YEAR.
> FUCK  THE NINERS.
> *



YEAH YEAH YEAH................ WE WILL SEE WHO DOES BETTER :biggrin: 

YOU SHOULD START MAKING UP YOUR EXCUSES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 01:30 PM~11326097
> *:uh:      HEY BIGDADDYAUTOPARTS WHERE YOU GO TOO MUCH FOR YOU :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> ITS OK GO AND JUMP OFF THAT CLIFF LIKE ALL THE REST OF YOUR SORRY ASS LAME FANS!!!
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


nope sorry i couldnt stay and hang out with you comadres, i had to go to football practice!! but im back now


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 05:27 PM~11327419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U MUST BE FROM KERN COUNTY. I JUST PAST BY THERE THIS WEEKIN. THERE AINT SHIT OUT THERE. KNOW WONDER A DALLAS FAN. DUMB TOWN , DUMB TEAM.


----------



## DenaLove

I have a question. If Oakland is the "Bay Area".........would that make San Francisco the "Gay Area"?


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 05:29 PM~11327440
> *YEAH YEAH YEAH................ WE WILL SEE WHO DOES BETTER :biggrin:
> 
> YOU SHOULD START MAKING UP YOUR EXCUSES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ILL SAY WHAT I SAY EVERY YEAR. MAYBE NEXT YEAR.  




















BUT NOT THIS YEAR.  





WE GOT THIS SHIT. :cheesy:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 04:30 PM~11327449
> *nope sorry i couldnt stay and hang out with you comadres, i had to go to football practice!! but im back now
> *


towel boy huh? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big s

GO COWBOYS


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 06:33 PM~11327470
> *I have a question. If Oakland is the "Bay Area".........would that make San Francisco the "Gay Area"?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 05:33 PM~11327470
> *I have a question. If Oakland is the "Bay Area".........would that make San Francisco the "Gay Area"?
> *


GAY AS FUCK :uh:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 12 2008, 05:31 PM~11327455
> *U MUST BE FROM KERN COUNTY. I JUST PAST BY THERE THIS WEEKIN. THERE AINT SHIT OUT THERE. KNOW WONDER A DALLAS FAN. DUMB TOWN , DUMB TEAM.
> *


THATS RIGHT KERN COUNTY HOMIE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 








AND THE HOME OF A BAD ASS COWBOY FAN..........


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 12 2008, 06:29 PM~11327440
> *YEAH YEAH YEAH................ WE WILL SEE WHO DOES BETTER :biggrin:
> 
> YOU SHOULD START MAKING UP YOUR EXCUSES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU JUST FIND A QB FOR YOUR SORRY ASS TEAM . SEE YOU AT THE END OF THE SEASON .


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 05:28 PM~11327435
> *OMG YOUR GONNA TALK ABOUT GAY . YOUR *** ASS TEAMS IN FRISCO . NEWS FLASH . HA HA HA . GO PUT ON YOUR "FAITHFUL" JERSEY AND SIT DOWN ALREADY .
> *


NO **** ---- FUCK THE FAIDERS THE END 





AND BY THE WAY THE **** MOVED TO CENTRAL CA.




ISN'T THAT WHERE YOU LIVE ? HMMMMMMMM


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 12 2008, 04:34 PM~11327483
> *ILL SAY WHAT I SAY EVERY YEAR. MAYBE NEXT YEAR.
> BUT NOT THIS YEAR.
> WE GOT THE SHITS. :cheesy:
> *


Try some Exlax homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by big s_@Aug 12 2008, 05:35 PM~11327490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO COWBOYS
> *


HAY MAN, DONT CONFUSE THE BOY.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 04:35 PM~11327487
> *towel boy huh? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


try thee COACH!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 05:37 PM~11327503
> *THATS RIGHT KERN COUNTY HOMIE :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE HOME OF A BAD ASS COWBOY FAN..........
> *


U GUYS GOT SOME MAD HOPPERS OUT THERE, BUT IT LOOKS BETTER WHEN THE CARS ARE SILVER AND BLACK. :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

NOW THATS SOME ASS WIPE


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 11 2008, 11:43 PM~11321841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS DA COWBOYS BROKE BACK MOUNTIN MO FOS :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 12 2008, 05:41 PM~11327553
> *U GUYS GOT SOME MAD HOPPERS OUT THERE, BUT IT LOOKS BETTER WHEN THE CARS ARE SILVER AND BLACK. :biggrin:
> *


YES WE DO BUT SORRY IT'S COWBOY BLUE......


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 05:45 PM~11327587
> *THATS DA COWBOYS BROKE BACK MOUNTIN MO FOS :roflmao:
> *


YOU WOULD KNOW THE MOVIE YOU ***............
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 04:40 PM~11327535
> *try thee COACH!!!!
> *


Thats cool Coach. My dad use to coach until he past away a year ago. He coached Chris McAllister, Chad Brown, Marcus Robinson, Ricky Irvin, Suton and Saladin McCauhlah.


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 04:23 PM~11326962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With out his make-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU NO HES FROM OAKLAND DOING DA THIZZ FACE LOL


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 03:05 PM~11326384
> *:rant:  :| another set of cryboys dnt cry dry your eye THE SILVER AND BLACK TILL THE DAY I DIE  :angry:
> *


MO FO YOU DONT EVEN LIVE IN DA BAY YOU FUCKEN VAGINA WITH A DRIP


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 04:52 PM~11327635
> *MO FO YOU DONT EVEN LIVE IN DA BAY  YOU FUCKEN VAGINA WITH A DRIP
> *


I think thats a flap to keep the dirt out his coochee. :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 05:52 PM~11327635
> *MO FO YOU DONT EVEN LIVE IN DA BAY  YOU FUCKEN VAGINA WITH A DRIP
> *


 :werd: HMMM OK SO YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN THE CITY THAT THE TEAM IS FROM TO LIKE THAT TEAM :werd: WHAT A DUMB ASS........


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 04:49 PM~11327613
> *Thats cool Coach. My dad use to coach until he past away a year ago. He coached Chris McAllister, Chad Brown, Marcus Robinson, Ricky Irvin, Suton and Saladin McCauhlah.
> *


sorry to hear about your dad!! 
coaching is fun, gives you a chance to help mold young kids that think they know it all, and help them make the right choices, like being RAIDERS fans :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 04:56 PM~11327683
> *:werd: HMMM OK SO YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN THE CITY THAT THE TEAM IS FROM TO LIKE THAT TEAM :werd:  WHAT A DUMB ASS........
> *


I dont think its that. Maybe they're losers and so they like losing teams.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 12 2008, 05:23 PM~11327394
> *RAIDER QUARTERBACKS      GOT 3
> NINER QUARTERBACKS        GOT  0
> 
> NINERS WILL DO SHITTY AGAIN THIS YEAR.
> FUCK  THE NINERS.
> *



FUCK THE RAIDERS


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 04:57 PM~11327688
> *sorry to hear about your dad!!
> coaching is fun, gives you a chance to help mold young kids that think they know it all, and help them make the right choices, like being RAIDERS fans :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah my dad was a player fan. Heres a pic with Chris McAllister(24) when he was 8 or 9. Thats my dad all the way on the left.


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 12 2008, 06:00 PM~11327714
> *FUCK THE RAIDERS X2
> *


X2


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 05:00 PM~11327716
> *Yeah my dad was a player fan. Heres a pic with Chris McAllister(24) when he was 8 or 9. Thats my dad all the way on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a big team! i coached my brothers team when he played pop warner and might coach my nephews to if i can fit it in.... coaching high school ball takes up alot of time!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 05:56 PM~11327683
> *:werd: HMMM OK SO YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN THE CITY THAT THE TEAM IS FROM TO LIKE THAT TEAM :werd:  IAM A DUMB ASS  *** THAT LIVES IN HICKS VILLE........
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 04:56 PM~11327683
> *:werd: HMMM OK SO YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN THE CITY THAT THE TEAM IS FROM TO LIKE THAT TEAM :werd:  WHAT A DUMB ASS........
> *


finally you say something smart :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 06:00 PM~11327716
> *Yeah my dad was a player fan. Heres a pic with Chris McAllister(24) when he was 8 or 9. Thats my dad all the way on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 12 2008, 06:08 PM~11327761
> *finally you say something smart :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL............... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:uh:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 12 2008, 06:30 PM~11327909
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











FUCK THE RAIDERS 49ERS AND THIS BUNNY...............


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 05:56 PM~11327683
> *:werd: HMMM OK SO YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN THE CITY THAT THE TEAM IS FROM TO LIKE THAT TEAM :werd:  WHAT A DUMB ASS........
> *



I agree!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 06:56 PM~11328108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THE RAIDERS 49ERS AND THIS BUNNY...............
> *


lol :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 05:38 PM~11327512
> *Try some Exlax homie. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 12 2008, 06:58 PM~11328120
> *I DONT AGREE!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


NINNERS ALL DA WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 05:56 PM~11327683
> *:werd: HMMM OK SO YOU HAVE TO LIVE IN THE CITY THAT THE TEAM IS FROM TO LIKE THAT TEAM :werd:  WHAT A DUMB ASS........
> *


IMAGINE IF YOU DID....SHIT, THERE WOULD BE ALOT OF **** IN SAN FRANCISCO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by big s_@Aug 12 2008, 05:35 PM~11327490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO COWBOYS
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 12 2008, 07:45 PM~11328514
> *IMAGINE IF YOU DID....SHIT, THERE WOULD BE ALOT OF **** IN SAN FRANCISCO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR CITY DONT EVEN HAVE NO TEAM YOU JEALOUS ***


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 12 2008, 07:45 PM~11328514
> *IMAGINE IF YOU DID....SHIT, THERE WOULD BE ALOT OF **** IN SAN FRANCISCO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 07:48 PM~11328554
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH THEY WOULD CALL YOU *** BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 07:47 PM~11328542
> *YOUR CITY DONT EVEN HAVE NO TEAM YOU JEALOUS ***
> *


YOU MOST LIKELY DONT EVEN OWN A LO LO...THEY DONT HAVE TO LIVE WHERE I DO TO LIKE THEM SHIT HEAD ITS THE TEAM YOU FOLLOW!!! :angry:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_Heres one of a 49er punkin a bitch ass lil cowgirl!_


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 07:45 PM~11328517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











IT'S OK BABY WE KNOW YOU HATE IT.......


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11328572
> *YOU MOST LIKELY DONT EVEN OWN A LO LO...THEY DONT HAVE TO LIVE WHERE I DO TO LIKE THEM SHIT HEAD ITS THE TEAM YOU FOLLOW!!!  :angry:
> *


DAMN DONT GET MAD TOUGH GUY
:tears:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11328572
> *YOU MOST LIKELY DONT EVEN OWN A LO LO...THEY DONT HAVE TO LIVE WHERE I DO TO LIKE THEM SHIT HEAD ITS THE TEAM YOU FOLLOW!!!  :angry:
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 07:52 PM~11328595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S OK BABY WE KNOW YOU HATE THE COWGIRLS.......
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 07:53 PM~11328605
> *DAMN DONT GET MAD TOUGH GUY
> :tears:
> *


ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES.... :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 12 2008, 07:55 PM~11328637
> *ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES.... :biggrin:
> *


POWER TO DA PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

IF THIS FAN IS'NT **** THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT IS......


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 07:55 PM~11328645
> *:biggrin: POWER TO DA PEOPLE :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 07:56 PM~11328651
> *IF THIS FAN IS'NT **** THEN I DONT KNOW WHAT IS......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN THAT IS PRETTY GAY BUT HES A FOB LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 07:54 PM~11328617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 07:57 PM~11328666
> *GOD DAMN THAT IS PRETTY GAY BUT HES A FOB LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Heres one of a 49er punkin a bitch ass lil cowgirl!_


----------



## topdog

> _Heres my man a 49er punkin a bitch ass lil cowgirl!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your gay :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 07:43 PM~11328496
> *NINNERS ALL DA WAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0 U changed my message!!! Thats not nice!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 08:17 PM~11328852
> *your gay :biggrin:
> *


LOL BUT THATS FUNNY SHIT....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 12 2008, 08:18 PM~11328866
> *:0  U want a massage!!! its nice!!
> *


no im married :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 08:20 PM~11328882
> *no im married :biggrin:
> *


 :0 U did it again!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 12 2008, 08:24 PM~11328904
> *:0 U want to do  it again!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


im married. :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 08:26 PM~11328923
> *im married. :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## topdog

GO NINERS :thumbsup: :worship: :rant:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:06 PM~11329364
> *GO NINERS :thumbsup:  :worship:  :rant:
> *


YEAH GO :buttkick:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 07:20 PM~11328882
> *no im married :biggrin:
> *


Whats his name this time? :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:08 PM~11329394
> *YEAH GO  NINERS:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:08 PM~11329397
> *Whats his name this time? :0
> *


LOL JERRY FRUIT CAKE I MEAN RICE CAKE SHIT I MENT (RICE)


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:10 PM~11329423
> *LOL JERRY FRUIT CAKE I MEAN RICE CAKE SHIT I MENT IM HUNGRY (RICE)
> *


----------



## topdog

DAMN ALL YOU DO IS THINK OF FOOD PHATTBOY :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:10 PM~11329423
> *LOL JERRY FRUIT CAKE I MEAN RICE CAKE SHIT I MENT (RICE)
> *


I thought it was Alex "Smash My Dinner" Smith! LOL


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:13 PM~11329467
> *I thought it was Alex "Smash My Dinner" Smith! LOL
> *


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:13 PM~11329465
> *DAMN ALL YOU DO IS THINK OF  FOOD PHATTBOY :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WELL MY NAME IS'NT SKINNY BOY


----------



## topdog

I SHOULDNT BE TALKING IM ALITTLE ON DA CHUBBY SIDE LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

IS THIS A DUDE OR A CHICK MY THE GOLDEN GAY BRIDGE


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 08:17 PM~11329544
> *I SHOULDNT BE TALKING IM ALITTLE ON DA CHUBBY SIDE LOL
> *


AREN'T WE ALL? :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 PM~11329527
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WELL MY NAME IS'NT SKINNY BOY
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:17 PM~11329544
> *I SHOULDNT BE TALKING IM ALITTLE ON DA CHUBBY SIDE LOL
> *


LOL JUST SAY YOUR A FAT ASS...........


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11329575
> * THIS IS MY DUDE  BY GOLDEN GAY BRIDGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN I LIVE IN FRISCO AND I DONT ROLL LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:19 PM~11329575
> *IS THIS A DUDE OR A CHICK MY THE GOLDEN GAY BRIDGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i DONT KNOW BUT IT LOOKS LIKE TWO GUYS ARE KISSING ON THE BRIDGE. i BET THEY'RE 9ER FANS.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:22 PM~11329625
> *i DONT KNOW BUT IT LOOKS LIKE TWO GUYS ARE KISSING ON THE BRIDGE. i BET THEY'RE 9ER FANS.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:22 PM~11329625
> *i DONT KNOW BUT IT LOOKS LIKE  I KISSED TWO GUYS BY DABRIDGE. i BET THEY'RE RAIDER FANS.
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 12 2008, 08:20 PM~11329579
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


I'm assuming you think he's PHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

THAT WAS GAY DUDE :roflmao:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 12 2008, 06:37 PM~11327507
> *NO **** ---- FUCK THE FAIDERS THE END
> AND BY THE WAY THE **** MOVED TO CENTRAL CA.
> ISN'T THAT WHERE YOU LIVE ?    HMMMMMMMM
> *


NICE TRY WE ALL KNOW THEY ALL LIVE IN THE CITY YOUR SORRY ASS CALLS HOME HA HA . SINCE YOU WANT TO NAME CALL , I WAS GONA TELL U NOT TO TAKE IT TO THE BUTT . BUT THAT MAY BE YOUR STYLE ? ? ? ?


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:24 PM~11329664
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:25 PM~11329680
> *I'm assuming your  PHAT? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:25 PM~11329687
> *NICE TRY WE ALL KNOW THEY ALL LIVE IN THE CITY YOUR SORRY ASS CALLS  HOME HA HA . SINCE YOU WANT TO NAME CALL , I WAS GONA TELL U  NOT TO TAKE IT TO THE BUTT . BUT THAT MAY BE YOUR STYLE  ? ? ? ?
> *


 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:25 PM~11329680
> *I'm assuming you think he's PHAT? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: I'M CUTE AND PHATT LOL......


----------



## DenaLove

Aw shit! I see another Whinner fan lurking. Dont be afraid Duces Wild. Say something....Oh wait you got cock in your....... LOL


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:25 PM~11329687
> *NICE TRY WE ALL KNOW I WANT TO LIVE IN DA CITY BCAUSE IAM A ***  AND I WANT TO TAKE IT IN DA ASS
> *


YOUR GAY DAVE _ROLLERZONLY63 PUT YOUR FUCKEN SOCIAL NUM TO :0


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 12 2008, 08:45 PM~11328514
> *IMAGINE IF YOU DID....SHIT, THERE WOULD BE ALOT OF **** IN SAN FRANCISCO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 9er "faithful" one's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 08:25 PM~11329698
> *
> *


Thats pretty funny bottompuppy.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:28 PM~11329732
> *Aw shit! I see another Whinner fan lurking. Dont be afraid Duces Wild. Say something....Oh wait you got cock in your....... LOL
> *


BUT OF COURSE HE IS A 49ER FAN..........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11329749
> *9er "faithful" one's  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAMN YOUR LAME LIVIN IN DA 559 CANT HACK IT IN DA BIG CITY OR AFFORD IT :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 08:28 PM~11329729
> *:nono: I'M CUTE AND PHATT LOL......
> *


What? I said Phat. And not Fat.


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11329757
> *Thats pretty funny bottompuppy.
> *


BRK BRK :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 10:28 PM~11329735
> *YOUR GAY DAVE _ROLLERZONLY63 PUT YOUR FUCKEN SOCIAL NUM TO :0
> *





> niner fans take in the butt just like "topyournuttsdog" you know


----------



## topdog

> niner fans take in the butt just like "topyournuttsdog" you know
> 
> 
> 
> WE CAN ALL AGREE YOU FAIL :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 10:28 PM~11329735
> * niner fans take in the butt just like "topyournuttsdog" you know
> *


HEY TOPDOG YOUR ON WHO'S NUTTS ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:33 PM~11329818
> *HEY TOPDOG YOUR ON WHO'S NUTTS ? ? ? ? ?
> *


YOUR GIRLS OH I FORGOT YOUR GAY MY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:34 PM~11329838
> *YOUR GIRLS OH I FORGOT YOUR GAY MY BAD  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:33 PM~11329818
> *HEY TOPDOG CAN I SUCK YOUR NUTTS ? ? ? ? ?
> *


NO :angry:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:37 PM~11329871
> *NO :angry:
> *


WTF :ugh: :barf:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:39 PM~11329902
> *WTF :ugh:  :barf:
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

This can only be a Choakland fan.


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:42 PM~11329953
> *This can only be a Choakland fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN IM HUNGRY...CAN I FINISH THAT LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:39 PM~11329914
> *THATS WHAT I SAID :biggrin:
> *


OK I WAS KINDA THINKING PEOPLE THAT LIKE THE 49ERS WERE GAY BUT HOMIE YOU JUST COMFIRMED IT :werd:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 08:42 PM~11329953
> *This can only be a Choakland fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and this is his sister!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:43 PM~11329981
> *OK I WAS KINDA THINKING PEOPLE THAT LIKE THE 49ERS WERE COOL BUT HOMIE YOU JUST COMFIRMED IT :
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:44 PM~11329991
> *and this is his sister!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN PHATTBOY PUT A TOP ON :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

:wow:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:46 PM~11330016
> *DAMN PHATTBOY PUT A TOP ON :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT....


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 12 2008, 08:46 PM~11330018
> *:wow:
> *


dont be shy. you can come out and play.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:44 PM~11329991
> *and this is his sister!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   HOLY SHIT


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:48 PM~11330036
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT....
> *


ALL WE NEED IS FLOUR AND ROLL YOU OVER AND FIND DA WET SPOT LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:48 PM~11330039
> *dont be shy. you can come out and play.
> *


NO SHE CANT SHE'S WITH ME :biggrin: 
SO BACK OFF :rant:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:48 PM~11330039
> *dont be shy. you can come out and play.
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 08:49 PM~11330050
> *ALL WE NEED IS FLOUR AND ROLL YOU OVER AND FIND DA WET SPOT LOL
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:49 PM~11330050
> *ALL WE NEED IS FLOUR AND ROLL YOU OVER AND FIND DA WET SPOT LOL
> *


IT'S THE WET SPOT BEHIND YOUR EAR YOU ***
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:48 PM~11330039
> *dont be shy. you can cum out and play.
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:51 PM~11330085
> *IT'S THE WET SPOT BEHIND MY TITTY
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11330065
> *NO SHE CANT SHE'S WITH ME :biggrin:
> SO BACK OFF :rant:
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 12 2008, 08:51 PM~11330078
> *
> *


ok...................... dont say i didn't try.  :loco:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11330065
> *NO SHE CANT SHE'S WITH ME THATS MY SISTER :biggrin:
> SO BACK OFF :rant:
> *


COUNTRY FOLK :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 10:30 PM~11329779
> *DAMN YOUR LAME LIVIN IN DA 559 CANT HACK IT IN DA BIG CITY OR AFFORD IT :0
> *


WEAK SHIT


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 PM~11330150
> *COUNTRY FOLK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 PM~11330150
> *COUNTRY FOLK :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:58 PM~11330176
> *WEAK SHIT
> *


DAMN IT TOOK YOU AN HOUR TO COME UP WITH THAT GO TO SLEEP :buttkick:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 10:34 PM~11329838
> *YOUR GIRLS OH I FORGOT YOUR GAY MY BAD  :biggrin:
> *


SO YOUR STILL ON SOMEBODYS NUTTS YOU DUMB ASS LOL


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:01 PM~11330208
> *SO YOUR STILL ON SOMEBODYS NUTTS YOU DUMB ASS LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: DAMN THATS ALL ARE YOU IN SPECIAL ED


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 10:37 PM~11329871
> *NO JUST A LITTLE :angry:
> *


Full Member

Posts: 276
Joined: Jul 2007




QUOTE(DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 @ Aug 12 2008, 09:33 PM) 
HEY TOPDOG DID YOU CHOKE ON MY NUTT ? ?


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 09:02 PM~11330234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears: DAMN THATS ALL ARE YOU IN SPECIAL ED
> *


wow how did you know his name is Ed?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 10:02 PM~11330234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :tears: DAMN THATS ALL ARE YOU IN SPECIAL ED
> *


LOL :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 11:05 PM~11330258
> *Full Member
> 
> Posts: 276
> Joined: Jul 2007
> QUOTE(DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 @ Aug 12 2008, 09:33 PM)
> HEY TOPDOG DID YOU CHOKE ON MY NUTT ? ?
> *


QUOTE(topdog @ Aug 12 2008, 10:37 PM) 
NO JUST A LITTLE 
SORRY HA HA HA


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:05 PM~11330258
> *Full Member
> 
> Posts: 276
> Joined: Jul 2007
> QUOTE(DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 @ Aug 12 2008, 09:33 PM)
> HEY TOPDOG CAN I CHOKE ON YOUR NUTT ? ?
> *


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 11:07 PM~11330282
> *
> *


YOU WISH , HA HA RAIDERS FANS DONT ROCK THAT WAY .


----------



## topdog

DAVE ROLLERZONLY63 YOU NEED BETTER INTERNET YOU MUST NOT HAVE NO FRIENDS AND LIVE IN SHACK GO MILK A COW OR SUCK A HORSE DICK ROOKIE


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:09 PM~11330306
> *YOU WISH , HA HA RAIDERS FANS DONT ROCK THAT WAY .
> *


MAYBE NOT THE FANS BUT THE TEAM DOES.


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 12 2008, 11:09 PM~11330313
> *DAVE ROLLERZONLY63 WOULD BE MY FRIEND ???  I HAVE NO HAVE NO FRIENDS AND LIVE IN SHACK I LOVE GO MILK  COWS AND  SUCK  HORSE DICK
> *


SORRY BUDDY THAT YOU HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO . TRY READING A BOOK


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:13 PM~11330352
> *SORRY BUDDY THAT YOU HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO . TRY READING A BOOK
> *


IM SLEEPY GOOD NIGHT YOUR BORING ME


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:13 PM~11330352
> *SORRY BUDDY THAT YOU HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO . TRY READING A BOOK
> *


OH I FORGOT DAVE YOU SUCK COW BALLS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:13 PM~11330352
> *SORRY BUDDY THAT YOU HAVE NOTHING BETTER TO DO . TRY READING A BOOK
> *


HAHA TWO **** FIGHTING


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:17 PM~11330397
> *HAHA TWO **** FIGHTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 05:31 PM~11327044
> *OMG!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Dammmmmmmnnnn what a freaken comparision!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

I'll take the 1 in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Aug 12 2008, 05:23 PM~11326962-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With out his make-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:20 PM~11330421
> *Dammmmmmmnnnn what a freaken comparision!!!!!!
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:17 PM~11330397
> *HAHA TWO **** FIGHTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAIT THIS IS HOW THEY FIGHT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:24 PM~11330471
> *WAIT THIS IS HOW THEY FIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 11:24 PM~11330471
> *WAIT THIS IS HOW WE FIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:32 PM~11330537
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


UHH NO BITCH.....


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 11:32 PM~11330537
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DID ANY ONE GIVE PROPS TO THE GUY FROM NEW STYLE C.C. THAT STARTED THIS TOPIC ? ? ? ?


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 11:35 PM~11330560
> *UHH NO BITCH.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:35 PM~11330561
> *DID ANY ONE GIVE PROPS TO THE GUY FROM NEW STYLE C.C. THAT STARTED THIS TOPIC ? ? ? ?
> *


NOPE








I GIVE PROPS TO THE GUY FROM NEW STYLE C.C FOR STARTING THIS TOPIC SO I CAN COME IN HERE AND BASH BOTH THESE *** TEAMS CUZ THEY BOTH SUCK ASS SO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:35 PM~11330561
> *DID ANY ONE GIVE PROPS TO THE GUY FROM NEW STYLE C.C. THAT STARTED THIS TOPIC ? ? ? ?
> *


I WILL NOW!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

IT WAS ONLY A PRE-SEASON GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aceite

71 pages :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

IT WAS ONLY A PRE SEASON GAME........THE RAIDERS GOT THEIR WIN FOR THE SEASON


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 12 2008, 10:59 PM~11330714
> *IT WAS ONLY A PRE-SEASON GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!! :nono: 

It was "The Battle of the Bay".

And besides, someone else said earlier in here.....

" An ass kickin is an ass kickin... no matter what time of the year it is " :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

WELLLLLLLLLL, I TRIED


----------



## UCEFAMILY

The Historical Facts of the 49ers Franchise 


Written: June 15, 1996. Updated: February 14, 2008

In 1996 when the NHS was born, the 49er Bandwagon was at full steam. Indeed, it's one of the very reasons why the NHS website was created. It's hard for those that didn't live through it to imagine, but not only was there the usual hype that we still see remnants of today, but picture this: every day, Niner-haters endured arguments from 49er fans claiming not just that they thought the 49ers were the best team ever, but that it was a fact that the 49ers were the best NFL franchise in history.

Naturally, we at the NHS got sick of it quicker than you could say "Ted Popson", because there's nothing that grates at our sensibilities like ignorant 49er fans that don't know the facts (yes, an oxymoron). So below was our very patient presentation to these rubes, where we focused on the many possible reasons why the 49ers could be considered the best team ever -- then presented the actual, crushing reality: they're not the best in any meaningful historical category.

Today, the NHS doesn't receive the daily emails claiming the 49ers as "best ever". In fact, more often we get messages from Niner fans claiming, "I never said they were the best ever." Mm-hm. Right.

But perhaps the 49er fans and media do finally get it. Maybe this page has reached its goal and has become irrelevant. Still, this page stands as a testament to the sheer ignorance of the "best ever" myth we once had to fight on a daily basis, and is the only place on Earth where you'll find all the historical truth of the 49ers in one place, much to the media's chagrin.

I. Objective ways to determine the best team
The first and foremost reason why your typical 49er fan became a 49er fan is because they won a lot (they ain't called the Bandwagon for nothing). To the front-running 49er "Faithful" that was magically born in 1981, everything comes down to winning. What the 49er fan doesn't realize is that when we look at the history of winning, the 49ers lose.

A. Winning Percentage
One can objectively assert that the team with highest winning percentage in history has a right to be called "the best ever". Here are the top winning percentages for NFL franchises (source NFL Hall of Fame, thru 2004):

Rank Team
1. Miami .600
_*NOW THATS THE REAL TRUTH OVERALL*_


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 12 2008, 10:23 PM~11330868
> *Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!  :nono:
> 
> It was "The Battle of the Bay".
> 
> And besides, someone else said earlier in here.....
> 
> " An ass kickin is an ass kickin... no matter what time of the year it is "  :biggrin:
> *


X10


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TADAWWWWWWW HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW TRUTH HURTS FU GUTS LOOK AT ALL THEM NINER FANS WIT THAT BITTER BEER FACE








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 12 2008, 10:21 PM~11330434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the 1 in the middle  :biggrin:
> *


Why not all three homie?! I`m not stingy, my mom taught me how to share! It is your birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:04 AM~11331092
> *Why not all three homie?! I`m not stingy, my mom taught me LET THE RAIDER FANS HAVE THEM OR YOU WILL GET JACKED THEY GOT ALL THE BIACTHES ! It is your birthday! :biggrin:
> *


ILL TAKE EM ALL AND GET EM SOME REAL GEAR


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:03 AM~11331087
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TADAWWWWWWW HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW TRUTH HURTS FU GUTS LOOK AT ALL THEM NINER FANS WIT THAT BITTER BEER FACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What is that? A self portrait?! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:08 AM~11331111
> *What is that? A self portrait?! :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU HOMIE :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:06 AM~11331102
> *ILL TAKE EM ALL AND GET EM SOME REAL GEAR
> *


Why?! They`re not retarded! They don`t need cushion helmets to walk like you bro! They are fine just the way they are!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

NOTICE NO ARGUMENTS TO THE FACTS TRUTH HURTS WHINNERS NOW GO AND AND WATCH THE RAAIDERS PLAY


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:11 AM~11331120
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU HOMIE :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:13 AM~11331130
> *Why NOT They`re  retarded!  They need cushion helmets to walk like ME bro!  They are fine just the way they are! DERRRRRRRRRRRR!
> *


  WOW BE EASY ON YOURSELF BRO ITS OK


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:13 AM~11331134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR PIC LOOKS COOL HOMES WHEN DID YOU TAKE THAT PIC LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 12 2008, 09:25 PM~11329687
> *NICE TRY WE ALL KNOW THEY ALL LIVE IN THE CITY YOUR SORRY ASS CALLS  HOME HA HA . SINCE YOU WANT TO NAME CALL , I WAS GONA TELL U  NOT TO TAKE IT TO THE BUTT . BUT THAT MAY BE YOUR STYLE  ? ? ? ?
> *


ENOUGH SUPER *** --ENOUGH .


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:17 AM~11331149
> *
> *


Is that how you understood it.....I`ll find someone who can translate it for you and simplfy things! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:13 AM~11331132
> *NOTICE NO ARGUMENTS TO THE FACTS TRUTH HURTS WHINNERS NOW GO AND AND WATCH THE RAAIDERS PLAY
> *


I noticed there wasnt anything said to what I posted as well....Truth be told! :biggrin: I`ll post it again for you autistic folk!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:20 AM~11331161
> *Is that how you understood it.....I`ll find someone who can translate it for you and simplfy things! :biggrin:
> *


HOMEBOY DROP THE CHRONIC AND GET HOOKED ON PHONICS YOUR DEALING WITH AN EDUCATED NIICA


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:13 AM~11331132
> *NOTICE NO ARGUMENTS TO THE FACTS TRUTH HURTS WHINNERS NOW GO AND AND WATCH THE RAAIDERS PLAY
> *











_Maybe I can make you forget what is easily the most horrific moment in Oakland Raiders history.

Here are 10 "good" things that will come out of Oakland's brutal loss to the Patriots.


Thanks to the playoff money, Al Davis can afford a few more shiny new sweatsuits. But if he chases Jon Gruden away, and that appears to be what's happening, it will be a huge mistake and his team will fall faster than even Al ever imagined.


Darrell Russell can pack his bong and get on with his life. I doubt he's very interested in returning to what will quite likely be a team that's out of the playoff picture with one week left in the season. Hey Big D, watch out for the second-hand steroids.

No more Tom Flores for a few glorious months. Yes, I listened to the radio broadcast again and I thought Greg Papa did a nice job. But Flores' stammering and mumbling are tough to take, and then there was this gem from him after a questionable pass interference call. "Why don't they call that? I guess the refs want to go home early." I find it hard to believe he was a head coach in the NFL.

I can now go back to thinking Tim Brown is just a typical Raider -- a paranoid numbskull. For a while, I thought he was the best of the bunch. But after he basically said that the NFL is against the Raiders, I lost all respect for him. The refs and the NFL head office people aren't smart enough to organize any sort of conspiracy against the Raiders. Meanwhile, Rich Gannon gets my vote for classiest Raider as he said about the NFL being against the Raiders, "I don't believe that at all. I don't believe that's the case, and I don't believe that's the reason we lost the game."

The Raiders saved the embarrassment of being hammered by the Steelers. And they have saved the organization from becoming the biggest gag artists in recent AFC championship history. If they had played the Steelers and lost, say 30-10, their last three AFC title appearances would have been a collective embarrassment. With lopsided losses to the Bills, Ravens and Steelers, and being outscored about 100-16, well, it's pretty ugly. The Raiders would have a reputation worse than one stuck on the Buffalo Bills. The Bills have actually played in the Super Bowl since the last Ice Age.

I won't have to worry about the Raiders soiling my TV screen for much of next year. After what will surely be crummy start, I doubt they'll sell out many games next season.

Raiders fans won't have to put up with that awful defense next season. That's because some of them will retire and a few more of them will be out of football. That was one of the worst defenses in recent NFL history. They gave up more than 300 yards passing in a snowstorm. That's why they lost, not some questionable call.

Sebastian Janikowski won't have to worry about those pesky practices and time-consuming team meetings for a few months. Of course, in light of his alleged late-night habits, he won't exactly be in tip-top shape when training camp starts.

As a Chargers fan, I can stop replaying the "Holy Roller" in my head. I know you guys remember Stabler-to-Banaszak-to-Casper. Yep, cost the Chargers the game. Somehow, that stings a whole lot less these days.





In the Black Hole that was the Raiders' postgame locker room, 73-year-old owner Al Davis ambled from locker to locker in his black silk sweat suit with silver lettering, and with enough oil in his hair to lubricate a 1978 Chrysler New Yorker. He shook hands and whispered to each player, as if at a wake. 

Maybe it was. It had been 19 years since the Raiders were last in a Super Bowl. And now, weaknesses laid bare, a projected $45.4 million over next season's salary cap and with more aging veterans than the local VFW, it may be 19 more before they're back. Just when, baby? 

The Evil Emperor doesn't get around like he used to. Staffers say Davis takes a lot more naps. Still, his mind is sharp, and he's as charming as ever. When a sportswriter approached his dinner table one night last spring with hand outstretched, Davis snarled, "I'm not gonna shake ya hand. I got food comin'." 

But even Davis doesn't deserve a weekend like this last one. On Saturday morning one of his least favorite people, Marcus Allen, was voted into the Hall of Fame. Then his Pro Bowl center, Barret Robbins, who had missed a Friday-night team meeting, was AWOL for a walk-through. 

When the Prodigal Son finally showed up less than an hour before the Saturday-evening team meeting, looking disoriented and shaky, he was not forgiven. Raiders coach Bill Callahan "dismissed" him from the game and sent him home. Reportedly Robbins, who has been treated for depression, then entered a San Diego hospital. 

According to the San Francisco Chronicle on Monday, four teammates, all speaking on condition of anonymity, said that Robbins spent Saturday in Tijuana. 

Who among us, after achieving our lifetime dream of finally making a Super Bowl, wouldn't disappear into Mexico 48 hours before the game? Maybe bring back a colorful ceramic burro with a clock embedded in its belly? 

Robbins's teammates were torqued. "I ain't welcoming him back," said guard Frank Middleton. "I thought we had a bond on the offensive line. I thought we lived and died for each other. And then he goes and does that? Man, that's like spitting in our faces." 

In 1996 the 320-pound Robbins was found staggering around a Denver hotel the night before a game against the Broncos. He was hospitalized and was said to be suffering from a chemical imbalance complicated by the flu. 

On Sunday night Raiders guard Mo Collins was asked whether he would have more compassion for Robbins if he knew that Robbins was suffering from an illness. "Like what?" Collins answered. "Bad tequila?" 

Once the game started, things got worse for Davis's beloved Raiders. They got schooled by Jon Gruden, the coach Davis had sold to Tampa Bay for $8 million and four draft picks last February. Looks like Davis got rooked. Gruden so outcoached his replacement, Bill Callahan, that it seemed as if Gruden was calling plays for both teams. 

"We'd come to the line and we'd audible," said Oakland fullback Jon Ritchie. "Then you'd see their linebackers all turning to each other, going, '93 Willie! 93 Willie!' It's like they knew what it was." 

This made the evening longer than Kiwanis Poetry Night for Raiders quarterback Rich Gannon, 37. After 15 years of waiting for his golden moment, he went out and delivered an absolute Glitter -- five interceptions. Gannon threw for five touchdowns: three to the Bucs and two to the Raiders. Oakland would've been better off if he hadn't thrown at all. 

As Gannon was packing his bag after the game, he forlornly reached into a blue cardboard box lunch the team had packed for the players, flipped a packet of plain potato chips and a cookie into the bag, and zipped it up. "Dinner," he said. Right then he didn't particularly look like the 2002 NFL MVP. 

Life seemed just as Siberian for Tim Brown, 36, who also waited 15 years to get to this game, only to catch one pass, for nine yards. "We couldn't have beaten the worst team in the league tonight," he groused. 

Lincoln Kennedy, 31, the freezer-sized Pro Bowl tackle, was morose. "I'm never watching films of this game," he said. "I don't particularly want to watch us peeing down our leg." 

There was one happy face nearby -- in the Qualcomm Stadium jail, where the lone prisoner, 21-year-old Richard Craig, sat grinning. During the halftime show he had sprinted to an open area of the field in nothing but a black Victoria's Secret bra, thong and these words painted large on his chest: raider nation sucks! 

Sometimes, the naked truth is ugly. _


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:23 AM~11331173
> *HOMEBOY DROP THE CHRONIC AND GET HOOKED ON PHONICS YOUR DEALING WITH AN EDUCATED NIICA
> *


Sorry, wrong homeboy.....drug free! My car is my only drug! :biggrin: 

I was un-aware their were educated fayder players let alone fans! Wow their are miracles happening everyday!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

YOUR AS BORING AS THIS OLD MAN GO DA FG TO SLEEP FOOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:27 AM~11331185
> *Sorry, wrong homeboy.....drug free!  My car is my only drug! :biggrin:
> 
> I was un-aware their were educated fayder players let alone fans! Wow their are miracles happening everyday!
> *


WELL I HAVENT SEEN A WHINNER ONE YET


----------



## "MR. OSO"

_Commitment to Excellence" or "Alergic to Excellence".If they really are commited to excellence, don't you think they would win more often? Oakland Raiders' NEVERENDING search for a next Super Bowl title. Just keep digging losers until you get back to LA! _


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 11:32 PM~11330939
> *The Historical Facts of the 49ers Franchise
> Written: June 15, 1996. Updated: February 14, 2008
> 
> In 1996 when the NHS was born, the 49er Bandwagon was at full steam. Indeed, it's one of the very reasons why the NHS website was created. It's hard for those that didn't live through it to imagine, but not only was there the usual hype that we still see remnants of today, but picture this: every day, Niner-haters endured arguments from 49er fans claiming not just that they thought the 49ers were the best team ever, but that it was a fact that the 49ers were the best NFL franchise in history.
> 
> Naturally, we at the NHS got sick of it quicker than you could say "Ted Popson", because there's nothing that grates at our sensibilities like ignorant 49er fans that don't know the facts (yes, an oxymoron). So below was our very patient presentation to these rubes, where we focused on the many possible reasons why the 49ers could be considered the best team ever -- then presented the actual, crushing reality: they're not the best in any meaningful historical category.
> 
> Today, the NHS doesn't receive the daily emails claiming the 49ers as "best ever". In fact, more often we get messages from Niner fans claiming, "I never said they were the best ever." Mm-hm. Right.
> 
> But perhaps the 49er fans and media do finally get it. Maybe this page has reached its goal and has become irrelevant. Still, this page stands as a testament to the sheer ignorance of the "best ever" myth we once had to fight on a daily basis, and is the only place on Earth where you'll find all the historical truth of the 49ers in one place, much to the media's chagrin.
> 
> I. Objective ways to determine the best team
> The first and foremost reason why your typical 49er fan became a 49er fan is because they won a lot (they ain't called the Bandwagon for nothing). To the front-running 49er "Faithful" that was magically born in 1981, everything comes down to winning. What the 49er fan doesn't realize is that when we look at the history of winning, the 49ers lose.
> 
> A. Winning Percentage
> One can objectively assert that the team with highest winning percentage in history has a right to be called "the best ever". Here are the top winning percentages for NFL franchises (source NFL Hall of Fame, thru 2004):
> 
> Rank Team
> 1. Miami .600
> NOW THATS THE REAL TRUTH OVERALL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:29 AM~11331189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR AS BORING AS THIS OLD MAN GO DA FG TO SLEEP FOOL
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:31 AM~11331196
> *Commitment to Excellence" or "Alergic to Excellence".If they really are commited to excellence, don't you think they would win more often? Oakland Raiders' NEVERENDING search for a next Super Bowl title. Just keep digging losers until you get back to LA!
> *


RATHER THERE IN LA OR YOUR AREA YOU COULDNT HANDLE IT WHO HAS THE BETTER RECORD HISTORICALLY THATS RIGHT


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:33 AM~11331209
> *RATHER THERE IN LA OR YOUR AREA YOU COULDNT HANDLE IT WHO HAS THE BETTER RECORD HISTORICALLY THATS RIGHT
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:32 AM~11331205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AMUSING WOW YOU GET .0003 STARS FOR THAT ONE :uh: THAT ALL YOU GOT :uh:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:33 AM~11331209
> *RATHER THERE IN LA OR YOUR AREA YOU COULDNT HANDLE IT WHO HAS THE BETTER RECORD HISTORICALLY THATS RIGHT
> *


UH.....UMMMMM! DO THE MATH SMART ONE!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

HEY BALD GUY I MEAN OSO WHERE WAS THIS SHOT FROM YOU LOOK COOL


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:35 AM~11331217
> *AMUSING WOW YOU GET .0003 STARS FOR THAT ONE :uh: THAT ALL YOU GOT  :uh:
> *


Naw....I got plenty more. I have about 40g of NFL shit! Just tired been up since 4am! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:39 AM~11331224
> *UH.....UMMMMM! DO THE MATH SMART ONE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM SORRY I FORGOT YOU CANT READ HISTORICALLY THE RAIDERS HAVE A BETTER RECORD FGN NINA FANS CANT EVEN READ LOSERS :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:41 AM~11331228
> *Naw....I got plenty more. I have about 40g of NFL shit! Just tired been up since 4am!  :biggrin:
> *


40G WHAT IS THAT 40 GALLONS CAUSE YOU AINT GOT 40K


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 11:32 PM~11330939
> *The Historical Facts of the 49ers Franchise
> Written: June 15, 1996. Updated: February 14, 2008
> 
> In 1996 when the NHS was born, the 49er Bandwagon was at full steam. Indeed, it's one of the very reasons why the NHS website was created. It's hard for those that didn't live through it to imagine, but not only was there the usual hype that we still see remnants of today, but picture this: every day, Niner-haters endured arguments from 49er fans claiming not just that they thought the 49ers were the best team ever, but that it was a fact that the 49ers were the best NFL franchise in history.
> 
> Naturally, we at the NHS got sick of it quicker than you could say "Ted Popson", because there's nothing that grates at our sensibilities like ignorant 49er fans that don't know the facts (yes, an oxymoron). So below was our very patient presentation to these rubes, where we focused on the many possible reasons why the 49ers could be considered the best team ever -- then presented the actual, crushing reality: they're not the best in any meaningful historical category.
> 
> Today, the NHS doesn't receive the daily emails claiming the 49ers as "best ever". In fact, more often we get messages from Niner fans claiming, "I never said they were the best ever." Mm-hm. Right.
> 
> But perhaps the 49er fans and media do finally get it. Maybe this page has reached its goal and has become irrelevant. Still, this page stands as a testament to the sheer ignorance of the "best ever" myth we once had to fight on a daily basis, and is the only place on Earth where you'll find all the historical truth of the 49ers in one place, much to the media's chagrin.
> 
> I. Objective ways to determine the best team
> The first and foremost reason why your typical 49er fan became a 49er fan is because they won a lot (they ain't called the Bandwagon for nothing). To the front-running 49er "Faithful" that was magically born in 1981, everything comes down to winning. What the 49er fan doesn't realize is that when we look at the history of winning, the 49ers lose.
> 
> A. Winning Percentage
> One can objectively assert that the team with highest winning percentage in history has a right to be called "the best ever". Here are the top winning percentages for NFL franchises (source NFL Hall of Fame, thru 2004):
> 
> Rank Team
> 1. Miami .600
> NOW THATS THE REAL TRUTH OVERALL
> *


CAN SOMEONE HELP THIS NINA FAN READ PLEASE :uh: AGAIN


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:44 AM~11331240
> *40G WHAT IS THAT 40 GALLONS CAUSE YOU AINT GOT 40K
> *


 :uh: gigs you....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

YOUR TOO MUCH CANDY FOR A DIME HOMEBOY  YOUR COOL BRO NICE ISHN WIT YOU ALL IN FUN


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:57 AM~11331273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR TOO MUCH CANDY FOR A DIME HOMEBOY   YOUR COOL BRO NICE ISHN WIT YOU ALL IN FUN
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:47 AM~11331246
> *:uh: gigs you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GB THEN DUSCHE BAG I HAVE A 142GB OLD AZZ ISH GET UPGRADED YOU WANNA HANG WIT THE BIGGBOYS :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 12:57 AM~11331273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR TOO MUCH CANDY FOR A DIME HOMEBOY   YOUR COOL BRO NICE ISHN WIT YOU ALL IN FUN
> *


 :biggrin: Its all good....It makes the day go by smoother! Plus lifes too short to take things up the ass.....uh....bad analagy....uh.....get butt hurt.....uh....lets try that again! LIFES TOO SHORT TO TAKE THINGS TO HEART! :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 01:00 AM~11331278
> *GB THEN DUSCHE BAG I HAVE A 142GB OLD AZZ ISH GET UPGRADED YOU WANNA HANG WIT THE BIGGBOYS :biggrin:
> *


I see you misunderstood me.....Let me explain once more! I have 40Gigs of "JUST NFL SHIT" I, at no point in time said I had 40gigs of memory home slice! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 01:01 AM~11331280
> *:biggrin: Its all good....It makes the day go by smoother! Plus lifes too short to take things up the ass.....uh....bad analagy....uh.....get butt hurt.....uh....lets try that again! LIFES TOO SHORT TO TAKE THINGS TO HEART!  :cheesy:
> *


YA I KNOW NOT TOO MANY PEEPS CAN HANG YOU GOT ME TIRED ON THE KEYS BIGG UPS HOMY YOU ARE A TRUE NINA FAN :0


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 13 2008, 01:04 AM~11331286
> *YA I KNOW NOT TOO MANY PEEPS CAN HANG YOU GOT ME TIRED ON THE KEYS BIGG UPS HOMY YOU ARE A TRUE NINA FAN  :0
> *


Yeah x2....Well I`m a crash! Big ups to you as well!  :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 01:03 AM~11331282
> *I see you misunderstood me.....Let me explain once more!  I have 40Gigs of "JUST NFL SHIT"  I, at no point in time said I had 40gigs of memory home slice! :biggrin:
> *


COOL HOMEY MY UNCLE LIVES THE NEXT HOUSE OVER DIEHARD NINA FAN AND MY PRIMOS ARE NINA FANS WE ALWAYS AT IT TALKING ISH EVERY SEASON


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 12 2008, 11:16 PM~11330817
> *71 pages :0
> *


YEAH THANKS TO ME AND DENALOVE WE BLEW THIS SHIT UP MY COMING ON HERE AND TALKING SHIT AND PUMPING YOU GUYS UP OR ELSE THIS TOPIC WOULD OF BEEN LIKE YOUR GUYS SEASON IS (OVER)............
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


















































*FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 13 2008, 09:40 AM~11332943
> *AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> GO  RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 11:05 AM~11333612
> *:biggrin:
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 13 2008, 12:23 AM~11330868
> *Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!  :nono:
> 
> It was "The Battle of the Bay".
> 
> And besides, someone else said earlier in here.....
> 
> " An ass kickin is an ass kickin... no matter what time of the year it is "  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 2X


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 13 2008, 11:19 AM~11333741
> *:biggrin: 2X
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

STILL NINERS BIATCHES!!!!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Aceite_@Aug 12 2008, 11:38 PM~11330972
> *X10
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 11:05 AM~11333612
> *:biggrin:
> *


id never say that!!

not even drunk or to save my self from gettin hit in the nuts by a wild bull!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 13 2008, 12:02 PM~11334187
> *id never say that!!
> 
> not even drunk or to save my self from gettin hit in the nuts by a wild bull!!
> *




how bout this?


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 12:46 PM~11334494
> *how bout this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope, still wouldnt say it :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

Looks like this topic gonna stay alive till next years game lol! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Limo Chick

OK....so why is it that there is always shit talking going on when it comes to the Raiders & Niners???? I live in Northern Cali but damn I am a huge SD Chargers Fan (yes I said it LOL (before you start....have been a fan since way before LT  ) but I can for sure appreciate a good game of football and boi I sure didn't see one on Fri ....what ever happened to appreciating ability talent & skills??? Just curious..
Both teams Raiders & Niners are working on laying the ground work for some playoffs in the coming years ...I can't wait to see BOTH teams show up and play a great game of football against each other and then we can have a REAL "battle of the bay"....but untill then...GO CHARGERS!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 13 2008, 01:07 PM~11334638
> *OK....so why is it that there is always shit talking going on when it comes to the Raiders & Niners???? I live in Northern Cali but damn I am a huge SD Chargers Fan (yes I said it LOL  (before you start....have been a fan since way before LT   ) but I can for sure appreciate a good game of football and boi I sure didn't see one on Fri ....what ever happened to appreciating ability talent & skills??? Just curious..
> Both teams Raiders & Niners are working on laying the ground work for some playoffs in the coming years ...I can't wait to see BOTH teams show up and play a great game of football against each other and then we can have a REAL "battle of the bay"....but untill then...GO CHARGERS!
> *



well since u want some attention, show us your












:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 01:24 PM~11334778
> *well since u want some attention, show us your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 13 2008, 01:26 PM~11334804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 07:50 AM~11332176
> *YEAH THANKS TO ME AND DENALOVE WE BLEW THIS SHIT UP MY COMING ON HERE AND TALKING SHIT AND PUMPING YOU GUYS UP OR ELSE THIS TOPIC WOULD OF BEEN LIKE YOUR GUYS SEASON IS (OVER)............
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: PUTO


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 13 2008, 01:07 PM~11334638
> *OK....so why is it that there is always shit talking going on when it comes to the Raiders & Niners???? I live in Northern Cali but damn I am a huge SD Chargers Fan (yes I said it LOL  (before you start....have been a fan since way before LT   ) but I can for sure appreciate a good game of football and boi I sure didn't see one on Fri ....what ever happened to appreciating ability talent & skills??? Just curious..
> Both teams Raiders & Niners are working on laying the ground work for some playoffs in the coming years ...I can't wait to see BOTH teams show up and play a great game of football against each other and then we can have a REAL "battle of the bay"....but untill then...GO CHARGERS!
> *


  thank you LIMO CHICK...but there's NO love for you here especially a SAN DIEGO CHARGER fan :roflmao: ya'll make me sick. if you want some love here....SHOW YOUR TITS


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 13 2008, 01:07 PM~11334638
> *OK....so why is it that there is always shit talking going on when it comes to the Raiders & Niners???? I live in Northern Cali but damn I am a huge SD Chargers Fan (yes I said it LOL  (before you start....have been a fan since way before LT   ) but I can for sure appreciate a good game of football and boi I sure didn't see one on Fri ....what ever happened to appreciating ability talent & skills??? Just curious..
> Both teams Raiders & Niners are working on laying the ground work for some playoffs in the coming years ...I can't wait to see BOTH teams show up and play a great game of football against each other and then we can have a REAL "battle of the bay"....but untill then...GO CHARGERS!
> *


i agree with a few things you said but other then that








































*SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!*  :cheesy: 





















Damn Chargers fan in the bay wtf!?!?!?! :uh: 
























:biggrin:





















P.S. fuck the tits show us your beaver :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Aug 13 2008, 02:15 PM~11335277-->
> 
> 
> 
> thank you LIMO CHICK...but there's NO love for you here especially a SAN DIEGO CHARGER fan :roflmao: ya'll make me sick. if you want some love here....SHOW YOUR TITS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Aug 13 2008, 02:16 PM~11335286
> *i agree with a few things you said but other then that
> SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!  :cheesy:
> Damn Chargers fan in the bay wtf!?!?!?!  :uh:
> :biggrin:
> P.S. fuck the tits show us your beaver  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 13 2008, 01:07 PM~11334638
> *OK....so why is it that there is always shit talking going on when it comes to the Raiders & Niners???? I live in Northern Cali but damn I am a huge SD Chargers Fan (yes I said it LOL  (before you start....have been a fan since way before LT   ) but I can for sure appreciate a good game of football and boi I sure didn't see one on Fri ....what ever happened to appreciating ability talent & skills??? Just curious..
> Both teams Raiders & Niners are working on laying the ground work for some playoffs in the coming years ...I can't wait to see BOTH teams show up and play a great game of football against each other and then we can have a REAL "battle of the bay"....but untill then...GO CHARGERS!
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 03:19 PM~11335824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER

:biggrin: :biggrin: 
FUCK IT I WANT TO SEE THEM CHI-CHI'S ALSO :yes: :yes: 

AND MAYBE WHILE YOU'R AT IT THROW IN A LIL BIT OF NALGAS ALSO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1DOWNMEMBER_@Aug 13 2008, 04:30 PM~11336378
> *<span style='colorrange'> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AND THE COCK SOCKET!!!*


----------



## munozfamily

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LETS SEE THEM :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 01:38 PM~11334921
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: PUTO
> *


YOU KNOW IT'S TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

Damn this looks good in my house!!!!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 13 2008, 04:59 PM~11336625
> *Damn this looks good in my house!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YEAH AND IT'S GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS IN MINE TOO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 04:09 PM~11336702
> *FUCK YEAH AND IT'S GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS IN MINE TOO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I hope you have a wall long enough for it. LOL


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 05:09 PM~11336702
> *FUCK YEAH AND IT'S GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS IN MINE TOO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


so you guys moving in together huh ****


----------



## djmikethecholodj

IT WAS ONLY A PRE SEASON GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 04:09 PM~11336702
> *FUCK YEAH AND IT'S GOING TO LOOK BAD ASS IN MINE TOO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I have a wall thats about 9ft wide and 10ft tall. I want to put this on that wall... - the .com in the top left corner.


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 13 2008, 04:26 PM~11336819
> *so you guys moving in together huh ****
> *


LOL You got the nerve of a bad tooth to calling someone a ***.... Besides we dont live in San ***.


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 13 2008, 04:27 PM~11336824
> *IT WAS ONLY A PRE SEASON GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Some people are slow that way.
:dunno:


----------



## topdog

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 13 2008, 01:24 PM~11334778
> *well since u want some attention, show us your
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 13 2008, 12:35 AM~11331215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :0


----------



## topdog

WHATS UP PHATTBOY YOU ON HERE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 13 2008, 05:43 PM~11336937
> *WHATS UP PHATTBOY YOU ON HERE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


BUT OF COURSE ARE YOU READY FOR SOME SHIT TALKING....


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 13 2008, 05:26 PM~11336819
> *so you guys moving in together huh ****
> *


NOPE WE ARE MOVING BEHIND YOU SO WE CAN WHOOP YOUR ASS LOL.....


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 13 2008, 05:26 PM~11336819
> *so you guys moving in together huh ****
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 05:47 PM~11336966
> *BUT OF COURSE ARE YOU READY FOR SOME SHIT TALKING....
> *


ROUND 2 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 13 2008, 05:53 PM~11337016
> *ROUND 2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

HAHA SUCKERS........


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 05:55 PM~11337032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERES DAVE ROLLERZ ONLY 63 FROM BLAH BLAH BLAH THAT MO FO IS FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 05:59 PM~11337059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IAM A  :biggrin:  SUCKER........
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 13 2008, 06:00 PM~11337065
> *
> *


ITS OK


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 06:02 PM~11337083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SECOND THAT MOTION :angry:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 13 2008, 05:59 PM~11337060
> *WHERES DAVE ROLLERZ ONLY 63 FROM BLAH BLAH BLAH THAT MO FO IS FUNNY :biggrin:
> *


ALL DID YOU AND HIM KISS AND MAKE UP


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 06:08 PM~11337118
> *ALL DID YOU AND HIM KISS AND MAKE UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHH YOU WANT TO BE IN DA MIDDLE *** :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

Just thought I'd liven this thread up with a for real deal football team


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 13 2008, 06:11 PM~11337136
> *Just thought I'd liven this thread up with a for real deal football team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR GAY TO


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 13 2008, 06:09 PM~11337128
> *AHH YOU WANT TO BE IN DA MIDDLE *** :biggrin:
> *


BITCH YOUR THE *** FOR ASKING LOL........


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 13 2008, 05:12 PM~11337146
> *YOUR GAY TO
> *


come to think of it...I am happy. :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 13 2008, 06:11 PM~11337136
> *Just thought I'd liven this thread up with a for real deal football team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 13 2008, 06:14 PM~11337163
> *come to think of it...I am happy. :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 05:14 PM~11337164
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


These boys are gonna cause HAVOC this year!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 06:41 PM~11337375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


omg lol :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## stonedraiders1213

look at this gay as fucker why is it that i see the whinners always trying to put there cocks on each other and he looks like he ass wet on his ass maybe he shit himself of maybe he just farted out nut hahahahaha


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 13 2008, 08:13 PM~11338274
> *look at this gay as fucker why is it that i see the whinners always trying to put there cocks on each other and he looks like he ass wet on his ass maybe he shit himself of maybe he just farted out nut hahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK FUCK :uh:


----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 13 2008, 08:10 PM~11338246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 PHATT BOY FOR YOU BIG PUTO :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11224723
> *HERE'S A TOPIC FOR ALL YOUR RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS BULLSH*T, PLEASE POST ON HERE NOT OTHER PEOPLES TOPICS!!!!
> *


 PHATT BOY FOR YOU :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 08:56 PM~11338744
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *










LOL WHATS UP HOMIE..........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11255952
> *Sounds to me like they just like to wear make-up and dress up like freaks.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> PHATT BOY FOR YOU :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GIVE PROPS TO THE GUY FROM NEW STYLE C.C FOR STARTING THIS TOPIC SO I CAN COME IN HERE AND BASH BOTH THESE *** TEAMS CUZ THEY BOTH SUCK ASS SO


----------



## munozfamily

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: PUTO BOY


----------



## munozfamily

[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 PHATT BOY OR PHATT PUTO :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 06:02 PM~11337083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS RIGHT :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 13 2008, 06:11 PM~11337136
> *Just thought I'd liven this thread up with a for real deal football team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THIS TEAM SUCKS TOO :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 09:06 PM~11338882
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  PUTO BOY
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

49ERS


----------



## munozfamily

:guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :rant: :rant: ALL YOU BIG PUTO PHATT PUTO


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 10:31 PM~11339740
> *:guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:  :rant:  :rant: ALL YOU BIG PUTO PHATT PUTO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 10:31 PM~11339740
> *:guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:  :rant:  :rant: ALL YOU BIG PUTO PHATT PUTO
> *










PUTO.......


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THESE GUYS AND YOU SUCK :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 10:54 PM~11339906
> *THESE GUYS AND YOU SUCK :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 10:56 PM~11339916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 YOUR GAY PUTO


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 11:00 PM~11339945
> *YOUR GAY PUTO
> *










LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

FUCK THE 49ERS


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 11:08 PM~11339999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK THE 49ERS
> *


 NOT COOL :0 :0 :0 FUCK YOUR COWGIRLS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 13 2008, 11:31 PM~11340121
> *NOT COOL :0  :0  :0  FUCK YOUR COWGIRLS
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> PHATT BOY THIS YOU :biggrin: :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:42 PM~11329953
> *This can only be a  COWGIRL FAN PHATT BOY  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 12 2008, 09:51 PM~11330083
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 PHATT BOY


----------



## RAIDER NATION

fuck the niners


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11329575
> *IS THIS A DUDE OR A CHICK MY THE GOLDEN GAY BRIDGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 THATS YOU PUTO


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11255952
> * THIS WHAT WE THINK ABOUT FAILURES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 07:45 PM~11328517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 07:51 PM~11328583
> *Heres one of a 49er punkin a bitch ass lil cowgirl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 07:36 PM~11328429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 05:37 PM~11327503
> *THATS RIGHT KERN COUNTY HOMIE :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE HOME OF A BAD ASS HOPPERS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty

*NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

damn this page still going!!! shit i dont come on for a day and its already at 78 pages


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 14 2008, 12:47 PM~11343861
> *NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> PHATT BOY FOR YOU :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GIVE PROPS TO THE GUY FROM NEW STYLE C.C FOR STARTING THIS TOPIC SO I CAN COME IN HERE AND BASH BOTH THESE *** TEAMS CUZ THEY BOTH SUCK ASS SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: GTFO
Click to expand...


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 14 2008, 12:47 PM~11343861
> *NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 13 2008, 06:41 PM~11337375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ryderz

FUCK THE WHINERS,FUCK THE TRAIDERS,,,,,,,,,,,,AND IF U DONT LIKE IT FUCK U TOO! DALLAS COWBOYS#1


----------



## RAIDER NATION

fuck the niners


----------



## Limo Chick

attention getter ??? who me??? LOL yeah ..thats what I was doing... tryin to get attention W. E. ...see you at the game boys!! Raiders 9/28 & 12/4 Niners 8/29 Till then ...


----------



## Limo Chick

oh..and by the way I'm not looking for any LOVE or expecting any for that matter! 
Thats not what my post was about ..it was about FOOTBALL ! Go figure!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 14 2008, 02:42 PM~11344863
> *oh..and by the way I'm not looking for any LOVE or expecting any for that matter!
> Thats not what my post was about ..it was about FOOTBALL ! Go figure!
> *


we aint lookin for a wife we just wanna hit it :0  


























btw
























*FUCK THE CHARGERS!!!!*


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 14 2008, 02:44 PM~11344887
> *we aint lookin for a wife we just wanna hit it  :0
> btw
> FUCK THE CHARGERS!!!!
> *


  tell her steve....FUCK HER AND THE CHARGERS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2008, 12:59 PM~11343973
> *damn this page still going!!! shit i dont come on for a day and its already at 78 pages
> *


BUT OF COURSE IT TOOK A COWBOYS FAN TO BRING THIS CHEEP ASS TOPIC TO THE TOP OR ELSE IT WOULD BE LIKE YOUR GUYS TEAM'S SEASON, OVER
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Limo Chick

yeah well see.... Typical attitude... keep living up to your rep...it really becomes you!


----------



## Limo Chick

B T W ...have you read ANYTHING about me talking shit about you TEAMS ??? No !!! So back the hell up!


----------



## Limo Chick

I'm outta here ..... I will see you at the game...I will be the hottie in the SD throwback Fouts Jersey! MUAH! xoxox


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 14 2008, 03:08 PM~11345115
> *I'm outta here ..... I will see you at the game...I will be the hottie in the SD throwback Fouts Jersey! MUAH! xoxox
> *


  HEY LIMO TRICK....I HOPE YOU AND YOUR PUNK ASS "FOUTS" JERSEY GETS SHITTED ON BY THE BIRDS.


----------



## Limo Chick

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 14 2008, 03:12 PM~11345149
> * HEY LIMO TRICK....I HOPE YOU AND YOUR PUNK ASS "FOUTS" JERSEY GETS SHITTED ON BY THE BIRDS.
> *



CLASSY :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick+Aug 14 2008, 03:03 PM~11345076-->
> 
> 
> 
> B T W ...have you read ANYTHING about me talking shit about you TEAMS ??? No !!! So back the hell up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is what it is homegirl.. look at this topic, you tell me where any of us were like have a good game u guys :thumbsup:
> 
> this is about the only 2 california teams that matter!!.. there will always be shit talkin between us. like i said it is what it is. the reason SD catches flack is cuz they got no room to talk. let the charges do what both the niners and the raiders have done over time and then they can something worth payin attention too.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Limo Chick_@Aug 14 2008, 03:08 PM~11345115
> *I'm outta here ..... I will see you at the game...I will be the hottie in the SD throwback Fouts Jersey! MUAH! xoxox
> *


:wave: if you are as hot as you say then post a pic :cheesy:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 03:52 PM~11344976
> *BUT OF COURSE IT TOOK A BROKEBACK MOUNTAIN  FAN TO BRING THIS COOL  ASS TOPIC TO THE TOP OR ELSE IT WOULD BE LIKE MY WHAKE ASS COWGIRLS
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11345158
> *CLASSY :biggrin:
> *


i respect you for being a REAL football fan and everything but at the same time if you cant the heat then get away from the fire place.


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 14 2008, 04:22 PM~11345230
> *i respect you for being a REAL football fan and everything but at the same time if you cant the heat then get away from the fire place.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 14 2008, 03:13 PM~11345158
> *CLASSY :biggrin:
> *


  THANK YOU......now back to you. you have no place on this topic with that san diego charger crap. now go back to san diego and play with SHAMU :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 14 2008, 02:24 PM~11345255
> * THANK YOU......now back to you. you have no place on this topic with that san diego charger crap. now go back to san diego and play with SHAMU :roflmao:
> *


fuckin RASTA :biggrin: :biggrin: 

its bad enough we got the cowgirls in here no need for another non-important shitty team from ??? oh yeah SD to come in and start tryn to talk shit, like i said before go win at least 1 lombardi trophy before you think you can come sit at the BIG BOY table, now back to the kiddy table for you!


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2008, 04:28 PM~11345296
> *fuckin RASTA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its bad enough we got the cowgirls in here no need for another non-important shitty team from ??? oh yeah SD to come in and start tryn to talk shit, like i said before go win at least 1 lombardi trophy before you think you can come sit at the BIG BOY table, now back to the kiddy table for you!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2008, 03:28 PM~11345296
> *fuckin RASTA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its bad enough we got the cowgirls in here no need for another non-important shitty team from ??? oh yeah SD to come in and start tryn to talk shit, like i said before go win at least 1 lombardi trophy before you think you can come sit at the BIG BOY table, now back to the kiddy table for you!
> *


oooo i like i like


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2008, 03:28 PM~11345296
> *fuckin RASTA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its bad enough we got the cowgirls in here no need for another non-important shitty team from ??? oh yeah SD to come in and start tryn to talk shit, like i said before go win at least 1 lombardi trophy before you think you can come sit at the BIG BOY table, now back to the kiddy table for you!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Limo Chick

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 14 2008, 03:23 PM~11345238
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I definitly can handle the heat...my brothers are Raider Season ticket holders and I go to every SD/Raider game and I ALWAYS wear my Jersey I put up with a lot shit talking...I wish I was more aggresive and I could talk shit back but I mostly just smile...(mainly cuz I'm drunk from all the tailgating you all do ) :worship: 

as far as being "HOT" only in my own mind!!


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 14 2008, 03:28 PM~11345296
> *fuckin RASTA :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its bad enough we got the cowgirls in here no need for another non-important shitty team from ??? NEVER TALK DOWN ON A PLAYA</span> *


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 14 2008, 03:37 PM~11345380
> *I definitly can handle the heat...my brothers are Raider Season ticket holders and I go to every SD/Raider game and I ALWAYS wear my Jersey I put up with a lot shit talking...I wish I was more aggresive and I could talk shit back but I mostly just smile...(mainly cuz I'm drunk from all the tailgating you all do ) :worship:
> 
> as far as being "HOT" only in my own mind!!
> *


  OK....HERE'S THE PROBLEM. THAT'S WHY YOUR A CHARGER FAN


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 14 2008, 03:21 PM~11345222
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS FUNNY PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 04:56 PM~11345544
> *THATS FUNNY PUTO :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: DONT 4GET STREET LOW THIS SUNDAY IN FRESNO .


----------



## evil_side408

*FTP!!!!!! (FUCC THOSES PUTO) HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by SHARK408_@Aug 14 2008, 05:29 PM~11345795
> *FTP!!!!!! (FUCC THOSES PUTO) HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DAM BULLY'S


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 14 2008, 02:16 PM~11344614
> *FUCK THE WHINERS,FUCK THE TRAIDERS,,,,,,,,,,,,AND IF U DONT LIKE IT FUCK U TOO! DALLAS COWBOYS#1
> *


WHO THE FUCK THREW YOU A BONE PUTO FUCK YOU AND YOUR FUCKEN COWGIRLS PUTO :0 :0 :0 :0 PUTO


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 13 2008, 07:10 PM~11338246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet your used to this type of score huh?


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 14 2008, 04:06 PM~11346114
> *WHO THE FUCK THREW YOU A BONE PUTO FUCK YOU  AND  YOUR FUCKEN COWGIRLS PUTO  :0  :0  :0  :0  PUTO
> *


He knows what time it is.......


----------



## DenaLove

I can hear the taunts now after a Raiders loss(which is every weekend) in the sports bar.....Raaaaaaaiders.........Raaaaaaaiders...........Raaaaaaaaaaiders.......Raaaaaaiders...........Raaaaaaiders.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 06:17 PM~11346204
> *I bet your used to this type of score huh?
> 
> 
> *



ARE YOU USED TO THIS

1 2 3 4 T 
DAL (2-2) 0 3 3 7 13 
OAK (1-3) 10 0 3 6 19 
Final


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 14 2008, 05:06 PM~11346114
> *WHO THE FUCK THREW YOU A BONE PUTO FUCK YOU  AND  YOUR FUCKEN COWGIRLS PUTO  :0  :0  :0  :0  PUTO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 14 2008, 05:33 PM~11346322
> *ARE YOU USED TO THIS
> 
> 1 2 3 4 T
> DAL (2-2) 0 3 3 7 13
> OAK (1-3) 10 0 3 6 19
> Final
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: WE'RE USED TO THIS SHIT ALL DAY EVERY DAY


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## topdog

FUCK DA RAIDERS FUCK DA COWBOYS FUCK CHARGERS AND
P.S GO FUCK YOURSELFS  :guns: :rant:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 14 2008, 05:50 PM~11346441
> *FUCK DA RAIDERS FUCK DA COWBOYS FUCK CHARGERS AND
> P.S GO FUCK YOURSELFS   :guns:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Limo Chick_@Aug 14 2008, 03:37 PM~11345380
> *I definitly can handle the heat...my brothers are Raider Season ticket holders and I go to every SD/Raider game and I ALWAYS wear my Jersey I put up with a lot shit talking...I wish I was more aggresive and I could talk shit back but I mostly just smile...(mainly cuz I'm drunk from all the tailgating you all do ) :worship:
> 
> as far as being "HOT" only  my BREATH!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 14 2008, 04:33 PM~11346322
> *ARE YOU USED TO THIS
> 
> 1 2 3 4 T
> DAL (2-2) 0 3 3 7 13
> OAK (1-3) 10 0 3 6 19
> Final
> *


No. But I know your use to this....


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 14 2008, 06:01 PM~11346519
> *:biggrin:
> *

















[


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11346579
> *No. But I know your use to this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU FORGOT THEY SUCK COCKS IN HELL :burn:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11346579
> *No. But I know your use to this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: THEY ARE......


----------



## DenaLove

I thought I'd be nice a support the thread today with some Raider posters.


















































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 14 2008, 06:08 PM~11346602
> *YOU FORGOT THEY SUCK COCKS IN HELL :burn:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 06:10 PM~11346626
> *I thought I'd be nice a support the thread today with some Raider posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOW THATS FUNNY SHIT


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 05:13 PM~11346666
> *NOW THATS FUNNY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just doing my part. :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

*I new the 9ers were gay.....*


Forty-Niners win gay award 




The San Francisco 49ers won an award Monday night at the Commercial Closet Association’s Images in Advertising Awards. Commercial Closet advocates for advertising that respects the diversity of all, specifically gender identity/expression and sexual orientation, for a more accepting society and better business results. The annual event honors organizations and businesses that have "best demonstrated inclusion of gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender people in mainstream print, broadcast and Internet advertising campaigns over the past year."

The 49ers won the award for Outstanding Diversity/Journal Ad (appearing in gay media) for a print ad that ran in the GLAAD Media Awards books at the group’s various dinners around the country in 2007. Under a black & white photo of a line of 49ers’ football helmets, the ad notes that the 49ers are “proud supporters of the 18th Annual GLAAD Media Awards.”

“What I responded to was that it was by a sports team and rather unexpected in today’s climate,” said Mike Wilke, founder executive director of Commercial Closet Association. Wilke and the CCA board of governors together choose the nominees and winners of the awards.

“The San Francisco 49ers are proud of our fan outreach to the LGBT community,” Lisa Lang, vice-president of communications for the San Francisco 49ers, said in a taped acceptance speech; No one from the 49ers were able to accept the award in person due to the start of training camp. “In addition to our sponsorship of the GLAAD Media Awards dinner, we are also proud sponsors of the San Francisco Pride Parade. And our 49ers Foundation financially supports the San Francisco LGBT Center. Each year, the owners of the San Francisco 49ers, over the past four seasons, have created a special LGBT fan appreciation event in San Francisco.”


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 12 2008, 11:32 PM~11330939
> *The Historical Facts of the 49ers Franchise
> Written: June 15, 1996. Updated: February 14, 2008
> 
> In 1996 when the NHS was born, the 49er Bandwagon was at full steam. Indeed, it's one of the very reasons why the NHS website was created. It's hard for those that didn't live through it to imagine, but not only was there the usual hype that we still see remnants of today, but picture this: every day, Niner-haters endured arguments from 49er fans claiming not just that they thought the 49ers were the best team ever, but that it was a fact that the 49ers were the best NFL franchise in history.
> 
> Naturally, we at the NHS got sick of it quicker than you could say "Ted Popson", because there's nothing that grates at our sensibilities like ignorant 49er fans that don't know the facts (yes, an oxymoron). So below was our very patient presentation to these rubes, where we focused on the many possible reasons why the 49ers could be considered the best team ever -- then presented the actual, crushing reality: they're not the best in any meaningful historical category.
> 
> Today, the NHS doesn't receive the daily emails claiming the 49ers as "best ever". In fact, more often we get messages from Niner fans claiming, "I never said they were the best ever." Mm-hm. Right.
> 
> But perhaps the 49er fans and media do finally get it. Maybe this page has reached its goal and has become irrelevant. Still, this page stands as a testament to the sheer ignorance of the "best ever" myth we once had to fight on a daily basis, and is the only place on Earth where you'll find all the historical truth of the 49ers in one place, much to the media's chagrin.
> 
> I. Objective ways to determine the best team
> The first and foremost reason why your typical 49er fan became a 49er fan is because they won a lot (they ain't called the Bandwagon for nothing). To the front-running 49er "Faithful" that was magically born in 1981, everything comes down to winning. What the 49er fan doesn't realize is that when we look at the history of winning, the 49ers lose.
> 
> A. Winning Percentage
> One can objectively assert that the team with highest winning percentage in history has a right to be called "the best ever". Here are the top winning percentages for NFL franchises (source NFL Hall of Fame, thru 2004):
> 
> Rank Team
> 1. Miami .600
> AGAIN HISTORICALLY THE RAIDERS ARE A BETTER OVERALL TEAM THEN THE NINERS AND THE CRYBOYS READ IT YOURSELF *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 06:30 PM~11346800
> *I am  gay.....
> Forty-Niners win gay award
> The San Francisco 49ers won an award Monday night at the Commercial Closet Association’s Images in Advertising Awards. Commercial Closet advocates for advertising that respects the diversity of all, specifically gender identity/expression and sexual orientation, for a more accepting society and better business results. The annual event honors organizations and businesses that have "best demonstrated inclusion of gay, lesbian, bisexual, and transgender people in mainstream print, broadcast and Internet advertising campaigns over the past year."
> 
> The 49ers won the award for Outstanding Diversity/Journal Ad (appearing in gay media) for a print ad that ran in the GLAAD Media Awards books at the group’s various dinners around the country in 2007. Under a black & white photo of a line of 49ers’ football helmets, the ad notes that the 49ers are “proud supporters of the 18th Annual GLAAD Media Awards.”
> 
> “What I responded to was that it was by a sports team and rather unexpected in today’s climate,” said Mike Wilke, founder executive director of Commercial Closet Association. Wilke and the CCA board of governors together choose the nominees and winners of the awards.
> 
> “The San Francisco 49ers are proud of our fan outreach to the LGBT community,” Lisa Lang, vice-president of communications for the San Francisco 49ers, said in a taped acceptance speech; No one from the 49ers were able to accept the award in person due to the start of training camp. “In addition to our sponsorship of the GLAAD Media Awards dinner, we are also proud sponsors of the San Francisco Pride Parade. And our 49ers Foundation financially supports the San Francisco LGBT Center. Each year, the owners of the San Francisco 49ers, over the past four seasons, have created a special LGBT fan appreciation event in San Francisco.”
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 06:38 PM~11346854
> *AGAIN HISTORICALLY THE RAIDERS SUCK AS  TEAM THEN THE NINERS AND THE CRYBOYS READ IT YOURSELF
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 14 2008, 02:44 PM~11344887
> *we aint lookin for a wife we just wanna hit it  :0
> btw
> FUCK THE CHARGERS!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## topdog

RAW DOG IN DA MOUTH :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 05:38 PM~11346854
> *AGAIN HISTORICALLY THE RAIDERS ARE A BETTER OVERALL TEAM THEN THE NINERS AND THE CRYBOYS READ IT YOURSELF
> *


Better overall my ass!!!!! Sorry, but thats just a futile attempt to make you feel good about your sorry ass team. No one cares about overall statistics when you don't win divisions, conferences and Superbowl's. Cause that's all that matters. I'm closer to winning 6 than you are to winning your 4th.


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 07:51 PM~11347533
> *Better overall my ass!!!!! Sorry, but thats just a futile attempt to make you feel good about your sorry ass team. No one cares about overall statistics when you don't win divisions, conferences and Superbowl's. Cause that's all that matters. I'm closer to winning 6 than you are to winning your 4th.
> *


OHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 07:51 PM~11347533
> *I LIKE IT IN my ass!!!!! Sorry, but thats just a futile attempt to make you feel good about your sorry ass team. No one cares about overall statistics when you don't win divisions, conferences and Superbowl's. Cause that's all that matters. I'm closer to winning 6 than you are to winning your 4th.
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 14 2008, 06:52 PM~11347550
> *OHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN TAKE A DICK LIKE NO OTHER!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 08:32 PM~11347992
> *
> *


GOOD ONE :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

IT WAS ONLY A PRE SEASON GAME, YOU DID NOT, I REPEAT, YOU DID NOT WIN THE SUPER BOWL!!!!!!!!!!

"HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"


----------



## Duce'sWild

ANY MORE COMMENTS?JUST LOOK!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Aug 14 2008, 10:36 PM~11348634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY MORE COMMENTS?JUST LOOK!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S THE PAST GET OVER IT . THIS IS 2008 . A NEW SEASON NIT THE '90'S OR 80'S . HA HA THAT ALL YOU GOT TO SAY "WE GOT 5 RINGS" NOTHING ELSE BUT THE PAST. LIVE IN THE HERE AND NOW . BECOUSE YOUR WHINNERS SUCK . SO WHO WON LAST FRIDAY ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 14 2008, 10:19 PM~11348484
> *IT WAS ONLY A PRE SEASON GAME, YOU DID NOT, I REPEAT, YOU DID NOT WIN THE SUPER BOWL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS SUCKING ASS ? ? ? "
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 07:51 PM~11347533
> *Better overall my ass!!!!! Sorry, but thats just a futile attempt to make you feel good about your sorry ass team. No one cares about overall statistics when you don't win divisions, conferences and Superbowl's. Cause that's all that matters. I'm closer to winning 6 than you are to winning your 4th.
> *


SHOWS HOW IGNORANT YOU ARE YOU PUGG THATS ALL YOU WHINNER FANS AND COWBOY FANS DO IS LIVE ON THE PAST YOU CAN NEVER TAKE AWAY WE ARE THE BETTER TEAM OVERALL STATISTICALLY AND YOU CANT HANDLE IT GO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE CRYBOYS AND NINER FANS AND WHEN WE DID PLAY THE COWGIRLS WHAT HAPPEN YOU GOT BEAT JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJALIVE WITH IT HOMEBOY YOU GUYS SUCK LAST YEAR WAS A CINDERALA SEASON FOR YOU GUYS NOT THIS YEAR HAHAHAAHA


----------



## Duce'sWild

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 14 2008, 09:48 PM~11348737
> *THAT'S THE PAST GET OVER IT . THIS IS 2008 . A NEW SEASON NIT THE '90'S OR 80'S . HA HA THAT ALL YOU GOT TO SAY "WE GOT 5 RINGS" NOTHING ELSE BUT THE PAST. LIVE IN THE HERE AND NOW . BECOUSE YOUR WHINNERS SUCK . SO WHO WON LAST FRIDAY ? ? ? ? ?
> *


First learn how to spell,"becouse".Second how many tropys do the Traiders have??Third, you guys are gonna choke like you do every year,get use to it.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Aug 14 2008, 10:10 PM~11348903
> *First learn how to spell,"becouse".Second how many tropys do the Traiders have??Third, you guys are gonna choke like you do every year,get use to it.
> *


WHINNERS WILL NEVER GET IT SO HERE YOU GO FGS


----------



## UCEFAMILY

MAN HOMY LET ME SEE YOU GOT SAN FRAN RASH :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

A PHATT PUTO :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:06 PM~11348885
> *SHOWS HOW IGNORANT YOU ARE YOU PUGG THATS ALL YOU WHINNER FANS AND COWBOY FANS DO IS LIVE ON THE PAST YOU CAN NEVER TAKE AWAY WE ARE THE BETTER TEAM OVERALL STATISTICALLY AND YOU CANT HANDLE IT GO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE CRYBOYS AND NINER FANS AND WHEN WE DID PLAY THE COWGIRLS WHAT HAPPEN YOU GOT BEAT JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJALIVE WITH IT HOMEBOY YOU GUYS SUCK LAST YEAR WAS A CINDERALA SEASON FOR YOU GUYS NOT THIS YEAR HAHAHAAHA
> *


WELL SHIT I DID'NT KNOW THAT FOOTBALL WAS BEING PLAYED FOR STATS I THOUHGT THEY PLAYED TO WIN THE SUPER BOWL WELL SHIT IT SHOW'S WHAT I KNOW..........................................COME ON UCE THATS WHY THEY PLAY FOOTBALL IS TO WHEN THE SUPER BOWL SO THE CHEAP AS RAIDERS CAN HAVE ALL THE STATS THEY WANT WE WANT THE TROPHY'S :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:40 PM~11349127
> *A  PHATT PUTO :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 10:42 PM~11349150
> *WELL SHIT I DID'NT KNOW THAT FOOTBALL WAS BEING PLAYED FOR STATS I THOUHGT THEY PLAYED TO WIN THE SUPER BOWL WELL SHIT IT SHOW'S WHAT I KNOW..........................................COME ON UCE THATS WHY THEY PLAY FOOTBALL IS TO WHEN THE SUPER BOWL SO THE CHEAP AS RAIDERS CAN HAVE ALL THE STATS THEY WANT WE WANT THE TROPHY'S :biggrin:
> *


BUT YEA UCE IN ORDER TO CALL YOURSELVES THE BEST EVER NOT TRUE ILL ADMIT THE COWGIRLS ARE THE TEAM TO GO TO THE PLAYOFFS MORE THAN ANY OTHER TEAM BUT YOU GOT TO LOOK AT STASTICTALLY THE RAIDERS ARE BETTER OVERALL ROUNDED TEAM WITH MORE WINS THAN THE NINERS AND COWBOYS IF STATISTICS ARE THE PAST SO ARE ALL OF OUR TROPHIES RIGHT BOTTOM LINE LETS BE REAL WITH EACHOTHER USO GAME RECOGNIZE GAME :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 10:42 PM~11349150
> *WELL SHIT I DID'NT KNOW THAT FOOTBALL WAS BEING PLAYED FOR STATS I THOUHGT THEY PLAYED TO WIN THE SUPER BOWL WELL SHIT IT SHOW'S WHAT I KNOW..........................................COME ON UCE THATS WHY THEY PLAY FOOTBALL IS TO WHEN THE SUPER BOWL SO THE CHEAP AS RAIDERS CAN HAVE ALL THE STATS THEY WANT WE WANT THE TROPHY'S :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Aug 14 2008, 10:10 PM~11348903
> *First learn how to spell,"becouse".Second how many tropys do the Traiders have??Third, you guys are gonna choke like you do every year,get use to it.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:50 PM~11349203
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT IT DO USO WHOS GOING FROM KC TO THE FRESNO SHOW


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11349199
> *BUT YEA UCE IN ORDER TO CALL YOURSELVES THE BEST EVER NOT TRUE ILL ADMIT THE COWGIRLS ARE THE TEAM TO GO TO THE PLAYOFFS MORE THAN ANY OTHER TEAM BUT YOU GOT TO LOOK AT STASTICTALLY THE RAIDERS ARE BETTER OVERALL ROUNDED TEAM WITH MORE WINS THAN THE NINERS AND COWBOYS IF STATISTICS ARE THE PAST SO ARE ALL OF OUR TROPHIES RIGHT BOTTOM LINE LETS BE REAL WITH EACHOTHER USO GAME RECOGNIZE GAME  :biggrin:
> *


  BOTTOM LINE IS RAIDERS AND COWGIRLS SUCK :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:49 PM~11349199
> *BUT YEA UCE IN ORDER TO CALL YOURSELVES THE BEST EVER NOT TRUE ILL ADMIT THE COWGIRLS ARE THE TEAM TO GO TO THE PLAYOFFS MORE THAN ANY OTHER TEAM BUT YOU GOT TO LOOK AT STASTICTALLY THE RAIDERS ARE BETTER OVERALL ROUNDED TEAM WITH MORE WINS THAN THE NINERS AND COWBOYS IF STATISTICS ARE THE PAST SO ARE ALL OF OUR TROPHIES RIGHT BOTTOM LINE LETS BE REAL WITH EACHOTHER USO GAME RECOGNIZE GAME  :biggrin:
> *


BUT YOU KNOW WHAT UCE ALL THAT SHIT ON PAPER DONT MEAN SHIT WHEN IT COMES TO GAMEDAY SO WHO CARES ABOUT STATS ASK NEW ENGLAND ON PAPER THEY WERE 18-0 AND LOOK WHAT THE GIANTS DID SO ALL THAT MATTERS IS WE GOT 5 AND YOUR CHEEP ASS TEAM HAS THREE AND I'LL PUT THAT ON PAPPER :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:52 PM~11349214
> *WHAT IT DO USO WHOS GOING FROM KC TO THE FRESNO SHOW
> *


 DONT, KNOW WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON SAT


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 10:43 PM~11349152
> *WHATS UP :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP PHATT OUR THOUGHTS ON OUR FOOTBALL TEAMS WILL NEVER AGREE BUT WERE STILL ON HE SAME TEAM_* UUUUUUUUSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW*_ :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:56 PM~11349235
> *WHATS UP PHATT OUR THOUGHTS ON OUR FOOTBALL TEAMS WILL NEVER AGREE BUT WERE STILL ON HE SAME TEAM UUUUUUUUSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :biggrin:
> *


 X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:56 PM~11349235
> *WHATS UP PHATT OUR THOUGHTS ON OUR FOOTBALL TEAMS WILL NEVER AGREE BUT WERE STILL ON HE SAME TEAM UUUUUUUUSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:56 PM~11349234
> *DONT, KNOW WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON SAT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SHARK408_@Aug 14 2008, 04:29 PM~11345795
> *FTP!!!!!! (FUCC THOSES PUTO) HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 GOOD ONE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 14 2008, 10:54 PM~11349220
> *BOTTOM LINE IS RAIDERS AND 49ERS SUCK :0  :0  :0
> *


YES I AGREE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 05:17 PM~11346204
> *I bet your used to this type of score huh?
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

CHILLIN WITH THE BROTHAS FROM SANDIEGO YOU SHOULD COME ATLEAST CHILL AT THE SHOW AND CHECK IT OUT


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 05:47 PM~11346424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:01 PM~11349273
> *
> *


RAIDERS HATERS GOTTA LOVE EM :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:03 PM~11349286
> *RAIDERS HATERS GOTTA LOVE EM  :biggrin:
> *


YUP CUZ IF IT WAS'NT FOR US YOU WOULD'NT HERE ABOUT THAT CHEEP ASS TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

WHAT SHOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY

HERE YOU GUYS CAN FIGHT


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:08 PM~11349311
> *HERE YOU GUYS CAN FIGHT
> *


 MUST BE SOME GOOD SHIT :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11349322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11349322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 THIS FUCKER LOOKS LIKE A BIG PUTO TOO :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SHARK408_@Aug 14 2008, 04:29 PM~11345795
> *FTP!!!!!! (FUCC THOSES PUTO) HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 14 2008, 06:06 PM~11346579
> *No. But I know your use to this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

Dallas Cowboy Jokes
1. What do you call a drug ring in Dallas?........A huddle.

2. Four Dallas Cowboys in a car, who's driving?......The police.

3. Why can't Michael Irvin get into a huddle on the field anymore?...It is a parole violation for him to associate with known felons.

4. Doctors say because of Michael Irvin's broken clavicle, it will be 6-8 weeks before he can video a team mate having sex.

5. I understand Chicago is trying to sign Michael Irvin. They got rid of the refrigerator, so now they want a coke machine.

6. The Dallas newspapers reported yesterday that Texas Stadium is going to take out the artificial turf because the Cowboys play better on "grass".

7. The Dallas Cowboys adopted a new "Honor System", Yes your Honor, No your Honor.

8. The Cowboys had a 12 and 5 season this year, 12 arrests, 5 convictions.

9. The Cowboys knew they had to do something for their defense, so they hired a new defensive coordinator: Johnny Cochran

10. How do the Dallas Cowboys spend their first week at spring training? Studying the Miranda Rights.
:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11349322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












GO AWAY PUSSY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:16 PM~11349361
> *Dallas Cowboy Jokes
> 1. What do you call a drug ring in Dallas?........A huddle.
> 
> 2. Four Dallas Cowboys in a car, who's driving?......The police.
> 
> 3. Why can't Michael Irvin get into a huddle on the field anymore?...It is a parole violation for him to associate with known felons.
> 
> 4. Doctors say because of Michael Irvin's broken clavicle, it will be 6-8 weeks before he can video a team mate having sex.
> 
> 5. I understand Chicago is trying to sign Michael Irvin. They got rid of the refrigerator, so now they want a coke machine.
> 
> 6. The Dallas newspapers reported yesterday that Texas Stadium is going to take out the artificial turf because the Cowboys play better on "grass".
> 
> 7. The Dallas Cowboys adopted a new "Honor System", Yes your Honor, No your Honor.
> 
> 8. The Cowboys had a 12 and 5 season this year, 12 arrests, 5 convictions.
> 
> 9. The Cowboys knew they had to do something for their defense, so they hired a new defensive coordinator: Johnny Cochran
> 
> 10. How do the Dallas Cowboys spend their first week at spring training? Studying the Miranda Rights.
> :biggrin:
> *


RAIDERS JOKE'S WAIT THEY ARE A JOKE.......................


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:16 PM~11349361
> *Dallas Cowboy Jokes
> 1. What do you call a drug ring in Dallas?........A huddle.
> 
> 2. Four Dallas Cowboys in a car, who's driving?......The police.
> 
> 3. Why can't Michael Irvin get into a huddle on the field anymore?...It is a parole violation for him to associate with known felons.
> 
> 4. Doctors say because of Michael Irvin's broken clavicle, it will be 6-8 weeks before he can video a team mate having sex.
> 
> 5. I understand Chicago is trying to sign Michael Irvin. They got rid of the refrigerator, so now they want a coke machine.
> 
> 6. The Dallas newspapers reported yesterday that Texas Stadium is going to take out the artificial turf because the Cowboys play better on "grass".
> 
> 7. The Dallas Cowboys adopted a new "Honor System", Yes your Honor, No your Honor.
> 
> 8. The Cowboys had a 12 and 5 season this year, 12 arrests, 5 convictions.
> 
> 9. The Cowboys knew they had to do something for their defense, so they hired a new defensive coordinator: Johnny Cochran
> 
> 10. How do the Dallas Cowboys spend their first week at spring training? Studying the Miranda Rights.
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU SEE WE ARE ALL CRIMNALS AND NOT A BUNCH OF **** LIKE THE RAIDERS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:18 PM~11349372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO AWAY PUSSY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:11 PM~11349322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *







































COOL HAT BUT I DONT THINK HOMEBOY OWNS THIS :0 :0 :0 :0 








:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:31 PM~11349439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOL HAT BUT I DONT THINK HOMEBOY OWNS THIS  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:31 PM~11349436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:36 PM~11349462
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











THE HOMIE JULIO KNOW'S SOMETHING ABOUT THIS........


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:39 PM~11349477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE JULIO KNOW'S SOMETHING ABOUT THIS........
> *


IS THAT A KC CAR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:40 PM~11349483
> *IS THAT A KC CAR  :0  :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS IT BELONGED TO UCE MEMBER JUILO WHO HAS THE EL-CO NOW THIS SHIT WAS IN STREET LOW MAG.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

HELLO PHATT BOY ANY LUCK UCE ON THOSE SPINDLES ON MY 99 TOWN CAR :biggrin: AND UPPERES AND LOWERES


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 11:45 PM~11349507
> *HELLO PHATT BOY ANY LUCK UCE ON THOSE SPINDLES ON MY 99 TOWN CAR :biggrin: AND UPPERES AND LOWERES
> *


SHIT DOG U KNOW WHAT I FUCKEN FORGOT ABOUT IT I'LL GET WITH THE HOMIE JOHN 2MORROW AND SEE WHAT HE SAY'S ON WHAT WE CAN DO FOR YOU DONT TRIP I GOT YOU UCE........


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:48 PM~11349523
> *SHIT DOG U KNOW WHAT I FUCKEN FORGOT ABOUT IT I'LL GET WITH THE HOMIE JOHN 2MORROW AND SEE WHAT HE SAY'S ON WHAT WE CAN DO FOR YOU DONT TRIP I GOT YOU UCE........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

JULIO :wave: :wave:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 14 2008, 11:39 PM~11349477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE HOMIE JULIO KNOW'S SOMETHING ABOUT THIS........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

:wave: :wave: PHATT BOY WHATS UP NO WORK


----------



## Nasty

NINIERSSSSSSSSS


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 15 2008, 08:35 AM~11350887
> *WHINIERSSSSSSSSS
> *


 :0


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Just came out My dad and Me in Iraq and Techniques Brother Tony In Afgan. Techniques Fighting the war on Terror. Lowrider Readers Rides Edition Operation Lowrider.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

niners all day everyday


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11351893
> *Just came out My dad and Me in Iraq and Techniques Brother Tony In Afgan. Techniques Fighting the war on Terror. Lowrider Readers Rides Edition Operation Lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THERE MUCH LOV HOMEBOYS FOR THE SUPPORT OF OUR COUNTRY


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11351893
> *Just came out My dad and Me in Iraq and Techniques Brother Tony In Afgan. Techniques Fighting the war on Terror. Lowrider Readers Rides Edition Operation Lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you should be holding an IMPALAS MAGAZINE :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 11:02 AM~11351893
> *Just came out My dad and Me in Iraq and Techniques Brother Tony In Afgan. Techniques Fighting the war on Terror. Lowrider Readers Rides Edition Operation Lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 02:55 PM~11353139
> *you should be holding an IMPALAS MAGAZINE  :biggrin:
> *



Thats my Homie Tony in Afgan. Tell me where we can buy and impala magazine there. Im the one on the first page with my dad in Iraq.


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Aug 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11348903
> *First learn how to spell,"becouse".Second how many tropys do the Traiders have??Third, you guys are gonna choke like you do every year,get use to it.
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT MY SPELLING HA H HA . . IM NOT TALKING ABOUT ANY ONE'S RING'S . THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT LAST FRIDAYS GAME SO WHO WON LAST FRIDAYS GAME ? ? ? ? NOT ALL THOSE OLD GAMES FROM THE PAST .


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:09 AM~11351120
> *:0
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE ? ? ? SEE YOU GUYS IN FRESNO ON SUNDAY .


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Aug 14 2008, 11:10 PM~11348903
> *First learn how to spell,"becouse".Second how many tropys do the Traiders have??Third, you guys are gonna choke like you do every year,get use to it.
> *


YOU FIRST "TROPHIES" T . R . O . P . H . I . E . S "TROPIES" NOT TROPYS . SORRY ASS EDUCATED WHINNER FAN HA HA HA AH HA


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 15 2008, 02:51 PM~11353625
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE ? ? ? SEE YOU GUYS IN FRESNO ON SUNDAY .
> *


make sure you stop by the barriogirls.com both and check out the eye candy


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 15 2008, 02:00 PM~11353715
> *YOU FIRST "TROPHIES" T . R . O . P . H . I . E . S "TROPIES" NOT TROPYS . SORRY ASS EDUCATED WHINNER FAN HA HA HA AH HA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
And he has a high school diploma. Damn teachers must have pushed him through to the next year so they didn't have to deal with his sorry ass. LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

TITANS GONNA GET THAT ASS!!!!!!! BUT THEN AGAIN ANY HIGH SCHOOL TEAM CAN TOO!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

took couple minutes to work out the jitters but hey we are in scoring postion right now. Go Raiders. I see your talking shit again denalove but hey i saw that way your team played last week and dam they sucked. arent the 0-1


----------



## stonedraiders1213

looks like we strike first 7-0 we are on our way baby


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 04:42 PM~11354756
> *took couple minutes to work out the jitters but hey we are in scoring postion right now. Go Raiders. I see your talking shit again denalove but hey i saw that way your team played last week and dam they sucked. arent the 0-1
> *


all that mattered to me was that first series on offense and the first two series on defense when we led 7-0. After that.......it was to see who was gonna make the practice squad. :twak: but to answer your question...yes we're 0-1


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 06:58 PM~11354882
> *all that mattered to me was that first series on offense and the first two series on defense when we led 7-0. After that.......it was to see who was gonna make the practice squad.  :twak: but to answer your question...yes we're 0-1
> *


what ever bro call it what you want it. our 2nd string came in and we still won. so there no excuse cryboys suck.


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 14 2008, 04:32 PM~11345811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 05:04 PM~11354926
> *what ever bro call it what you want it. our 2nd string came in and we still won. so there no excuse cryboys suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, it is what it is....and we definitely don't suck! Nor are we fighting for first team roster positions like you guys. Oh btw much respect for all that you do for this country.


----------



## LsMoReNa

Whats the score....whats the score????

I aint home, so i cant see the game!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 07:12 PM~11354967
> *Hey, it is what it is....and we definitely don't suck! Nor are we fighting for first team roster positions like you guys. Oh btw much respect for all that you do for this country.
> *



thanks man i aprreciate that. BTW GO Raiders. looks like titan just got on the board 7-7


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 15 2008, 05:14 PM~11354981
> *Whats the score....whats the score????
> 
> I aint home, so i cant see the game!!
> *


7-7 4 minutes left til half time


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 06:17 PM~11355002
> *7-7  4 minutes left til half time
> *



:0 I dont like it when they be tied like that!! It makes my tummy hurt!!  

But its all good...My RAIDERS will come out on top!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 15 2008, 06:20 PM~11355024
> *:0  I dont like it from the back!! It makes my tummy hurt!!
> 
> But its all good... ill just get on top!!
> *


freak :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 15 2008, 06:22 PM~11355044
> *freak :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 15 2008, 05:22 PM~11355044
> *freak :biggrin:
> *


you cold! its funny...but you cold.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

yesssss raider field goal brings the score 10-7 at the half


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 05:37 PM~11355149
> *yesssss raider field goal brings the score 10-7 at the half
> *


lucky ass mothafuckas........ :no:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 06:37 PM~11355149
> *yesssss raider field goal brings the score 10-7 at the half
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

fuck titan just scored. 10-14


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 06:57 PM~11355287
> *fuck titan just scored. 10-14
> *


Its ok....Its ok!! Game aint over YET!!!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 05:57 PM~11355287
> *fuck titan just scored. 10-14
> *


alls not lost....Vince Young is out of the game. :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

13-14 now well see what the out come is.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

c/at yrd td int
V. Young 4/13 37 0 0

vince young wasnt shit


----------



## stonedraiders1213

looks like we just took the lead again. 16-14


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 06:44 PM~11355632
> *looks like we just took the lead again. 16-14
> *


Again......you lucky ass mothafuckas.... :no: :no:


----------



## DenaLove

FUMBLE! Sorry ass mothafuckas!!!!!


----------



## stonedraiders1213

we still got this game though


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 07:05 PM~11355748
> *we still got this game though
> *


you keep that up and you wont have any fingernails.


----------



## stonedraiders1213

the never ending story


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 07:16 PM~11355811
> *the never ending story
> *


we keep trying to tell. :dunno:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:biggrin: :biggrin: IF YOU AINT A RAIDER OR A WHINNER YOUR IN THE WRONG THREAD JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAAJAJ


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 07:58 PM~11356132
> *THATS RIGHT ANOTHER L  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IF YOU AINT A RAIDER OR A WHINNER YOUR IN THE WRONG THREAD JAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJAAJAJ
> *


I noticed a flaw in you post but I fixed it for you so you welcome.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 09:12 PM~11356251
> *I noticed a flaw in you post but I fixed it for you so you welcome.
> *


WE WILL SEE HOW YOU DO TOMARRO :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:20 PM~11356303
> *WE WILL SEE HOW YOU DO TOMARRO :biggrin:
> *


I'LL LET YOU KNOW WE ARE GOING TO WIN LOL....................


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i missed it

did we loose??(raiders)


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 09:22 PM~11356328
> *I'LL LET YOU KNOW WE ARE GOING TO WIN LOL....................
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANNA GO


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:28 PM~11356379
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANNA GO
> *


HOW MUCH U WANT TO LOSE...... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:0


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 09:31 PM~11356398
> *HOW MUCH U WANT TO LOSE...... :biggrin:
> *


:0 :biggrin: :biggrin: IIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMKdDPpIAcs
PHATT BOY  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 15 2008, 09:25 PM~11356352
> *i missed it
> 
> did we loose??(raiders)
> *


of course.... aint nothing changed, i dont know why you guys were gettin all juiced :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 15 2008, 09:36 PM~11356434
> *of course.... aint nothing changed, i dont know why you guys were gettin all juiced  :uh:
> *


WHINNERS WILL GET SMASHED TOMARRO :0 :biggrin:  ANY BETS DONT RUN LIKE MY PHATT BOY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:32 PM~11356404
> *:0
> :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: IIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEE
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMKdDPpIAcs
> PHATT BOY
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH CAN YOU FEEL IT...............................
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:40 PM~11356467
> *WHINNERS WILL GET SMASHED TOMARRO :0  :biggrin:   ANY BETS DONT RUN LIKE MY PHATT BOY  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WELL WHAT U WANT TO LOSE HOW ABOUT THIS IF COWBOYS WIN THEN YOU BECOME A COWBOYS FAN IF WE LOSE THEN I'LL STAY A COWBOYS FAN :thumbsup:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 08:45 PM~11356517
> *YEAH CAN YOU FEEL IT...............................
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Can you feel the rhythm of the funky bass when its kickin it live in your face....... :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11356591
> *Can you feel the rhythm of the funky bass when its kickin it live in your face.......  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 09:47 PM~11356531
> *WELL WHAT U WANT TO LOSE HOW ABOUT THIS IF COWBOYS WIN THEN YOU BECOME A COWBOYS FAN IF WE LOSE THEN I'LL STAY A COWBOYS FAN :thumbsup:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDwsp5J3n0
HOW MUCH YOU WANNA LOSE HOW ABOUT THIS YOU LOSE YOU TAKE A PIC IN A RAIDER JERSEY AND POST IT VISE VERSE :biggrin: :0  IF YOU GOT THAT MUCH FAITH IN YOUR SORRY TEAM


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP0OaUOQGCg
COWBOYS AND WHINNERS SONG RED OR BLUE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
CRIMINALS :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:13 PM~11356705
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDwsp5J3n0
> HOW MUCH YOU WANNA LOSE HOW ABOUT THIS YOU LOSE YOU TAKE A PIC IN A RAIDER JERSEY AND POST IT VISE VERSE  :biggrin:  :0   IF YOU GOT THAT MUCH FAITH IN YOUR SORRY TEAM
> *


DIDNT THINK SO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:29 PM~11229384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:biggrin:  HOW ABOUT YOU DENA WANNA GO


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:18 PM~11356734
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP0OaUOQGCg
> COWBOYS AND WHINNERS SONG RED OR BLUE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> CRIMINALS :biggrin:
> *


If you look closely you'll see Raider fans dressed in their game day gear.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-yLYz6ejqw&feature=related


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 10:28 PM~11356805
> *If you look closely you'll see COWBOY fans dressed in their game day gear.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-yLYz6ejqw&feature=related
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


COOL YOU GUYS ARE LIL ON THE SOFT SIDE HOMEY BUT ITS COOL


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:30 PM~11356825
> *COOL YOU GUYS ARE LIL ON THE SOFT SIDE HOMEY BUT ITS COOL
> *


your probably to young to remember that shit but i bet your dad remembers that show.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0MRU1f2SJ0
HOME BOY YOU MUST BE FROM THE LAND OF THE LOST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 10:32 PM~11356837
> *your probably to young to remember that shit but i bet your dad remembers that show.
> *


ACTUALLY NOT I REMEMBER SEEING THE COWBOYS BACK THEN HOW OLD ARE YOU 50 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDwsp5J3n0
> HOW MUCH YOU WANNA LOSE HOW ABOUT THIS YOU LOSE YOU TAKE A PIC IN A RAIDER JERSEY AND POST IT VISE VERSE :biggrin: :0  IF YOU GOT THAT MUCH FAITH IN YOUR SORRY TEAM
> [/quo
> OK YOUR ON HOMIE THATS A BET AND DONT BACK OFF I KNOW YOUR KIND OF PEOPLE RAIDER FANS DONT LIKE TO PAY UP SO GO GET THAT JERSEY TOMORROW.....


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:34 PM~11356853
> *ACTUALLY NOT I REMEMBER SEEING THE COWBOYS BACK THEN HOW OLD ARE YOU 50  :0
> *


LOL NO! I'm 41 and been a cowboys fan since the mid 70's. The other day I was going thru some boxes of mine and came across an old program from the late 70's early 80's when Dallas played The Raiders but it had a lot of Steeler shit in it from the Superbowl they played so I gave it to a friend of mine thats a Steeler fan.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:18 PM~11356734
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KP0OaUOQGCg
> COWBOYS AND WHINNERS SONG RED OR BLUE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> CRIMINALS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDwsp5J3n0
> HOW MUCH YOU WANNA LOSE HOW ABOUT THIS YOU LOSE YOU TAKE A PIC IN A RAIDER JERSEY AND POST IT VISE VERSE :biggrin: :0  IF YOU GOT THAT MUCH FAITH IN YOUR SORRY TEAM
> [/quo
> OK YOUR ON HOMIE THATS A BET AND DONT BACK OFF I KNOW YOUR KIND OF PEOPLE RAIDER FANS DONT LIKE TO PAY UP SO GO GET THAT JERSEY TOMORROW.....
> 
> 
> 
> hno: hno: hno: :barf:  :rant: YOU GOT IT HOMIE AND IF YOU LOSE GET THAT JERSEY READY I DONT WANT TO HEAR I AINT GOT I KNOW YOU USED TO BE A RAIDER FAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 10:40 PM~11356903
> *LOL NO! I'm 41 and been a cowboys fan since the mid 70's. The other day I was going thru some boxes of mine and came across an old program from the late 70's early 80's when Dallas played The Raiders but it had a lot of Steeler shit in it from the Superbowl they played so I gave it to a friend of mine thats a Steeler fan.
> *


IM 35 AND LOVING IT


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:44 PM~11356928
> *IM 35 AND LOVING IT
> *


thats cool. But I think I've seen these idiots in the black hole.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtD4mn9CeH4&feature=related

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 10:41 PM~11356905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE LIL GREEN GUY ARE YOU HAVING A FLASH BACK WHEN THE EAGLES CREAMED YOU


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:44 PM~11356928
> *IM 35 AND LOVING IT
> *











lol........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:41 PM~11356907
> *  hno:  hno:  hno:  :barf:    :rant: YOU GOT IT HOMIE AND IF YOU LOSE GET THAT JERSEY READY I DONT WANT TO HEAR I AINT GOT I KNOW YOU USED TO BE A RAIDER FAN  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH I'M PRETTY SURE I CAN FIND A BUM WAREING ONE I'LL JUST SNAG IT FROM HIM LOL BUT OK ITS ON YOU SAID.......


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:46 PM~11356936
> *THE LIL GREEN GUY ARE YOU HAVING A FLASH BACK WHEN THE EAGLES CREAMED YOU
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:46 PM~11356936
> *THE LIL GREEN GUY ARE YOU HAVING A FLASH BACK WHEN THE EAGLES CREAMED YOU
> *


NOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSzEmPEnYxo
HERES FOR THAT OLD COWBOY FAN DENA :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkg8GrF1TYE
HERES FOR YOU PHATTBOY NOW I GOTTA GO STUDY FOR MY EXAM TOMMARO :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:55 PM~11356983
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSzEmPEnYxo
> HERES FOR THAT OLD COWBOY FAN DENA :biggrin:
> *


THATS IT UCE YOUR







FROM POSTING ANY MORE DUMB ASS COMMENTS


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 10:48 PM~11356944
> *YEAH I'M PRETTY SURE I CAN FIND IT I WARE IT BUT I DONT WANT TO SNAG IT  LOL BUT OK ITS ON YOU SAID.......
> *


  OK USO YEA YOU DONT WANNA SNAG A RAIDER JERSEY I USE COWBOY JERSEY AS SHOP TOWELS :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:57 PM~11356992
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkg8GrF1TYE
> HERES FOR YOU PHATTBOY NOW I GOTTA GO STUDY FOR MY EXAM TOMMARO  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PLEASE TELL ME IT'S FOR YOUR 1ST GRADE SPELLING TEST LOL........
JUDGE: AND THE WORD IS "TOMORROW"

94 MAYOR: OK TOMORROW T-O-M-M-A-R-O TOMMARO

JUDGE: SORRY THATS WRONG YOU MUST BE A RAIDER FAN HUH........


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 09:55 PM~11356983
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSzEmPEnYxo
> HERES FOR THAT OLD COWBOY FAN DENA :biggrin:
> *


LOL And this in for that smart ass Raider fan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvMj5LuT5hk


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 10:59 PM~11357000
> *THATS IT UCE YOUR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM POSTING ANY MORE DUMB ASS COMMENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 11:03 PM~11357031
> * OK USO YEA YOU DONT WANNA SNAG A RAIDER JERSEY I USE COWBOY JERSEY AS SHOP TOWELS  :biggrin:
> *


BUT YOU SEE SO YOU ADDMIT THAT YOU HAVE ONE HAHAHAHA I KNEW IT YOUR A UNDER COVER COWBOYS FAN......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2Knm9bFbQ
HERE YOU GO OLD COWGIRL FAN :biggrin:  
YOU PROBLABLY REMEBER THIS LIKE YESTERDAY


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 11:05 PM~11357040
> *BUT YOU SEE SO YOU ADDMIT THAT YOU HAVE ONE HAHAHAHA I KNEW IT YOUR A UNDER COVER COWBOYS FAN......
> *


I GOT IT IN TOIELT PAPER AS WELL LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 11:08 PM~11357052
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2Knm9bFbQ
> HERE YOU GO OLD COWGIRL FAN :biggrin:
> YOU PROLLY REMEBER THIS LIKE YESTERDAY
> *


WHAT THE HELL IS "PROLLY"
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

REMEMBER I HAVE A NIECE THAT LIVES WITH ME THATS A COWGIRL HER JERSEY GOT OWNED SHE DONT KNOW IT YET BUT HER JERSEY IS NOW A SHOP TOWEL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 11:09 PM~11357059
> *I GOT IT IN TOIELT PAPER AS WELL LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BUT YOU STILL HAVE IT LOL...........


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 11:10 PM~11357065
> *WHAT THE HELL IS "PROLLY"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: :loco: DUDE WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 11:12 PM~11357080
> *:loco:  :loco: DUDE WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
> *


DON'T YOU MEAN PROBLY NOT PROLLY THATS IT


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:08 PM~11357052
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2Knm9bFbQ
> HERE YOU GO OLD COWGIRL FAN :biggrin:
> YOU PROBLABLY REMEBER THIS LIKE YESTERDAY
> *


and I bet you remember this like this morning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhczFRlBT2E&feature=related


----------



## PHATT BOY

GOT TO GO TO BED SO GOOD NIGHT







AND THE RAIDERS AND 49ERS SUCK ASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 10:05 PM~11357040
> *BUT YOU SEE SO YOU ADDMIT THAT YOU HAVE ONE HAHAHAHA I KNEW IT YOUR A UNDER COVER COWBOYS FAN......
> *


I noticed that too. But lets not let him be one. :buttkick:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 15 2008, 11:21 PM~11357140
> *I noticed that too. But lets not let him be one.  :buttkick:
> *


LOL HELL NO WE CAN'T, WE DON'T TAKE SORRY ASS FANS LIKE THAT........


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 11:28 PM~11357176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 15 2008, 11:21 PM~11357136
> *GOT TO GO TO BED SO GOOD NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE RAIDERS AND 49ERS SUCK ASS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 YOUR COWGIRLS SUCK PUTO :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 11:29 PM~11357181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 bLACK HOLE THATS RIGHT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 15 2008, 10:46 PM~11356936
> *THE LIL GREEN GUY ARE YOU HAVING A FLASH BACK WHEN THE EAGLES CREAMED YOU
> *


 THE COWGIRLS SUCK :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SHARK408_@Aug 14 2008, 04:29 PM~11345795
> *FTP!!!!!! (FUCC THOSES PUTO) HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

>


:0 :0 :0 :0 PHATT BOY OR PHATT PUTO :0 :0 :0
[/quote]


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11255952
> *Sounds to me like they just like to wear make-up and dress up like freaks.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 11:28 PM~11357176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU SEE THATS THE PROBLEM YOU RAIDER FANS THINK ANYTHING THAT HAS A SKULL ON IT, HAS TO DO WITH THE RAIDERS HELLO BITCH'S IT'S A GAY ASS FACE WITH A PATCH OVER HIS EYE NOT A SKULL BUT NO YOU DUMB ASS PEOPLE WANT TO BE THINKING A SKULL HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH THEM DAM YOU GUY'S ARE STUPID


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 16 2008, 12:32 PM~11359074
> *YOU SEE THATS THE PROBLEM YOU RAIDER FANS THINK ANYTHING THAT HAS A SKULL ON IT, HAS TO DO WITH THE RAIDERS HELLO BITCH'S IT'S A GAY ASS FACE WITH A PATCH OVER HIS EYE NOT A SKULL BUT NO YOU DUMB ASS PEOPLE WANT TO BE THINKING A SKULL HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH THEM DAM YOU GUY'S ARE STUPID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT IS A RAIDER YOU DORK ! ! ! A TERM FOR A PIRATE , PIRATES HAD SKULLS ON THIER SHIPS FLAGS . JUST LIKE HOW THOSE WEAK ASS BUC'S GOT SKULLS ALSO . DID THEY NOT LEARNED YOU THAT IN SCHOOL OVER IN KERN CO. LOL ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 12:18 PM~11359283
> *WHAT IS A RAIDER YOU DORK ! ! ! A TERM FOR A PIRATE , PIRATES HAD SKULLS ON THIER SHIPS FLAGS . JUST LIKE HOW THOSE WEAK ASS BUC'S GOT SKULLS ALSO . DID THEY NOT LEARNED YOU THAT IN SCHOOL OVER IN KERN CO. LOL ? ? ? ? ?
> *


NO THEY DID NOT LEARNED ME THAT OR TEACH ME THAT AND I DO KNOW WHAT THEY DID'NT TEACH YOU AND THAT WAS HOW TO WRITE BUT ANYWAYS LIKE I SAID IT'S A GAY ASS FACE WITH A PATCH OVER HIS EYE NOT A SKULL JUST LIKE THE COWBOYS WE HAVE A STAR YOU DONT SEE US PUTTING A COWBOY HAT ALL OVER EVERYTHING.......... :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 12:12 AM~11357080
> *:loco:  :loco: DUDE WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE WHAT TIME YOU GUY'S HEADING OUT 2MARO ? ? ?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 12:18 PM~11359283
> *WHAT IS A RAIDER YOU DORK ! ! ! A TERM FOR A BUTT PIRATE , PIRATES HAD SKULLS ON THIER SHIPS FLAGS . JUST LIKE HOW THOSE WEAK ASS BUC'S GOT SKULLS ALSO . DID THEY NOT LEARNED YOU THAT IN SCHOOL OVER IN KERN CO. LOL ? ? ? ? ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 16 2008, 01:24 PM~11359313
> *NO THEY DID NOT LEARNED ME THAT OR TEACH ME THAT AND I DO KNOW WHAT THEY DID'NT TEACH YOU AND THAT WAS HOW TO WRITE BUT ANYWAYS LIKE I SAID IT'S A GAY ASS FACE WITH A PATCH OVER HIS EYE NOT A SKULL JUST LIKE THE COWBOYS WE HAVE A STAR YOU DONT SEE US PUTTING A COWBOY HAT ALL OVER EVERYTHING.......... :biggrin:
> *


THE "LEARNED" WAS ON PURPOSE HA HA HA . BUT LOOK IN THE COWGIRLS STANDS AND YOU'LL SEE THEM STUPID HATS .


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 12:26 PM~11359321
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE WHAT TIME YOU GUY'S HEADING OUT 2MARO ? ? ?
> *


4 IN THE MORNING TO GET THERE AND REG.......


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 12:28 PM~11359332
> *THE "LEARNED" WAS ON PURPOSE HA HA HA . BUT LOOK IN THE COWGIRLS STANDS AND YOU'LL SEE THEM STUPID HATS .
> *


SURE GUY IF YOU SAY SO


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11359329
> *WHAT IS A RAIDER YOU DORK ! ! ! A TERM FOR A BUTT PIRATE THAT TAKES WHAT THEY WANT FROM US SORRY ASS COWGIRL FANS WITH STUPID HATS IN JERSEY COVERD WITH STARS:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 16 2008, 01:28 PM~11359338
> *4 IN THE MORNING TO GET THERE AND REG.......
> *


THAT'S EARLY . BUT THIER WILL BE A LINE .


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 12:32 PM~11359360
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THE ONLY THING YOU GUYS WELL BE TAKING IS AN ASS BEATING FROM US AND EVERY OTHER TEAM YOU GUYS PLAY..........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 12:34 PM~11359374
> *THAT'S EARLY . BUT THIER WILL BE A LINE .
> *


YUP THATS KOOL CUZ WE HAVE TO SET UP OUR CARS....


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 16 2008, 01:35 PM~11359375
> *THE ONLY THING YOU GUYS WELL BE TAKING IS AN ASS BEATING FROM US AND EVERY OTHER TEAM YOU GUYS PLAY..........
> *


WHAT SOUNDS LIKE ROMO , WHY YES IT'S ****


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 01:34 PM~11359374
> *THAT'S EARLY . BUT THIER WILL BE A LINE .
> *


HAVE A SAFE DRIVE TO THE SHOW 2MARO , IM OUT FOR NOW


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 12:45 PM~11359425
> *HAVE A SAFE DRIVE TO THE SHOW 2MARO , IM OUT FOR NOW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11359419
> *WHAT SOUNDS LIKE ROMO , WHY YES IT'S ****
> *


HERE'S WHAT I THINK ABOUT THAT


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 15 2008, 10:29 PM~11357181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that looks like Chole. And she's the only thing I like about that pic. Fuck the Black Hole....I'd like to put my ding ding in her brown hole.


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 16 2008, 01:22 PM~11359626
> *Damn that looks like Chole. And she's the only thing I like about that pic. Fuck the Black Hole....I'd like to put my ding ding in her brown hole.
> *


 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> Damn that looks like Chole. And she's the only thing I like about that pic. Fuck the Black Hole....I'd like to put my ding ding in her brown hole.


----------



## LsMoReNa

LOL


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 16 2008, 12:24 PM~11359313
> *NO THEY DID NOT LEARNED ME THAT OR TEACH ME THAT AND I DO KNOW WHAT THEY DID'NT TEACH YOU AND THAT WAS HOW TO WRITE BUT ANYWAYS LIKE I SAID IT'S A GAY ASS FACE WITH A PATCH OVER HIS EYE NOT A SKULL JUST LIKE THE COWBOYS WE HAVE A STAR YOU DONT SEE US PUTTING A COWBOY HAT ALL OVER EVERYTHING.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## munozfamily

:0


> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 16 2008, 01:22 PM~11359626
> *Damn that looks like Chole. And she's the only thing I like about that pic. Fuck the Black Hole....I'd like to put my ding ding in her brown hole.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 16 2008, 03:37 PM~11360674
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what can I say? she's hot!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 16 2008, 05:02 PM~11360799
> *what can I say? she's hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SHE IS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 16 2008, 04:41 PM~11361005
> *SHE IS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Although these pics were a few years ago......and damn she has some nice ass legs....but that pic with the the Raider truck looks as if she might have put on a half a pound. But I'd still hit it...  :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDwsp5J3n0
> HOW MUCH YOU WANNA LOSE HOW ABOUT THIS YOU LOSE YOU TAKE A PIC IN A RAIDER JERSEY AND POST IT VISE VERSE :biggrin: :0  IF YOU GOT THAT MUCH FAITH IN YOUR SORRY TEAM
> [/quo
> OK YOUR ON HOMIE THATS A BET AND DONT BACK OFF I KNOW YOUR KIND OF PEOPLE RAIDER FANS DONT LIKE TO PAY UP SO GO GET THAT JERSEY TOMORROW.....
> 
> 
> 
> uh emmmm I THINK YOU HAVE A BET TO PAY UP SINCE YOUR COW COWGIRLS ARE 0-2 :biggrin:  YOU GOT THE JERSEY PHATT MOUTH HAAAAHAAAHAAAHA I MEAN PHATT BOY SHOULDNT HAVE BET ME UCE LAST YEAR WAS YOUR CINDERALLA YEAR NOT THIS YEAR RAIDERS BARELY MIST IT BUT A LOSS IS A LOSS NO PHOT SHOPPING NEITHER PUT THAT RAIDER JERSEY ON LIKE A MAN AND FEEL THE DARK SIDE :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## UCEFAMILY

WHAT A DAY PHATT BOY HAS TO PUT ON A RAIDER JERSEY AND I GET ANOTHER STATE LISCENES WOW IM HAVING A CIDERELLA YEAR JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 08:25 PM~11362254
> *WHAT A DAY PHATT BOY HAS TO PUT ON A RAIDER JERSEY AND I GET ANOTHER STATE LISCENES WOW IM HAVING A CIDERELLA YEAR JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA :biggrin:
> *


or maybe you just are Cinderella! :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11362342
> *or maybe IM JUST AN OLD A$$ MAN THAT WATCHES Cinderella! :roflmao:
> *


WOW YOU OLD AZZ DIRTY BAAASTERD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

Cutler, Broncos beat Cowboys

Denver, CO (Sports Network) - Jay Cutler was 16-of-20 passing for 178 yards and a touchdown, as the Denver Broncos beat the "SHIT"out of Dallas Cowboys, 23-13, in the second preseason test for both squads. :0  where you dalls fans at


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 08:48 PM~11362463
> *WOW YOU OLD AZZ DIRTY BAAASTERD :0  :biggrin:
> *


thats pretty funny. LOL


----------



## munozfamily

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 16 2008, 09:36 PM~11362342
> *or maybe you just are Cinderella! :roflmao:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 09:25 PM~11362254
> *WHAT A DAY PHATT BOY HAS TO PUT ON A RAIDER JERSEY AND I GET ANOTHER STATE LISCENES WOW IM HAVING A CIDERELLA YEAR JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 PUTO
:0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 16 2008, 05:02 PM~11360799
> *what can I say? she's hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: nice


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 16 2008, 11:49 PM~11363102
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 PUTO
> :0
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11255952
> *Sounds to me like they just like to wear make-up and dress up like freaks.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11263590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT FIVE....WE DO!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

hey uce what time you guys leaving :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2008, 03:54 PM~11267464
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 16 2008, 11:53 PM~11363116
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


i give the whinners props on there win but it wasnt against us :biggrin:  
there still from the gay area :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 03:57 PM~11267503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> * PHATT PUTO FOR YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 11:55 PM~11363123
> *i give the whinners props on there win but it wasnt against us  :biggrin:
> there still from the gay area :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 16 2008, 11:59 PM~11363134
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


The 49ers are a West Coast team in a West Division, thus have among the least opportunities for cold weather games to appear on their schedule. There's no bias there, it's just a fact of life. However, a study of schedules during the 1990s revealed that in those opportunities where the 49ers could have played a cold weather game (when the scheduling formula had them traveling to a site outdoors in the snow), the NFL usually scheduled that game early (before week 10) so the 49ers could avoid the cold. In fact, the 49ers had the least percentage of snow games actually scheduled of any team we looked at, significantly less than many other "warm area" or dome teams:

Team Possible Cold
Weather Games Cold Weather 
Games Scheduled Percentage 
49ers 23 8 34.8% 
Cowboys 53 20 37.8 
Vikings 47 19 40.4 
Dolphins 53 23 43.4 
Rams 29 13 44.8 
Oilers/Titans 55 29 52.7 
Buccaneers 39 21 53.9 
Raiders 39 22 56.4 

Note that the Rams had almost double the amount of cold weather games scheduled over the same period even though they both play in the NFC West. And it should be no surprise to those savvy about NFL politics to see the Raiders getting stuck in the cold the most, percentage-wise, despite their West Coast home. So if you're looking for bias, there you go.
THE TRUTH FG THE WHINNERS


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 09:25 PM~11362254
> *WHAT A DAY PHATT BOY HAS TO PUT ON A RAIDER JERSEY AND I GET ANOTHER STATE LISCENES WOW IM HAVING A CIDERELLA YEAR JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA :biggrin:
> *


 GET HIM A 10 xxxxl


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 11:51 PM~11363108
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 PHATT BOY IS A BIG PUTO NOT YOU


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 11:53 PM~11363117
> *hey uce what time you guys leaving  :biggrin:
> *


 IAM GET FUCKED UP NOW SO LATER ON :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

October 6, 2007 (NHS) -- 

Glurge: something meant to be inspirational but which undermines the message by fabricating and distorting historical fact.

See also: everything written about the 49ers' not-too-distant past.

With the 49ers 0-4, all good Whiner fans everywhere are packing up their gaudy satin gold jackets and big, stupid, pin-studded hats and calling it quits on the 2004 season. All that's left now are the pats on the backs between all the Niner "faithful" for being so "die-hard" for sticking out these four whole games -- and, of course, the wistful pining away about just oh-how-Best Ever the Niners used to be.

The San Jose Mercury signaled that official transition on Wednesday, October 6, 2004, with the story entitled, "49ers Legends on the fall of their dynasty". Yep, that's right -- the media has nothing better to do than grab a bunch of quotes from ex-Niners whining about the current state of things.

With the 49ers' schedule serving up (as usual) three very winnable games against the lowly Cardinals, Bears, and upstart Jets -- as well as a bye-week to use to regroup -- it's not outlandish to think the 49ers could get right back into this season. But it's obviously more important to the Bandwagon to instead obsess about the "fall" of the "once proud dynasty" than to show any faith in their team. It certainly is a sad statement on the pathetic nature of your typical Niner fan (which, of course, the media reflects -- or is it the other way around?). And even more pathetic is their attempt in vain when times get tough to give up on the present and bastardize any sort of truth about the 49ers' past.

The concept is known as "glurge". Coined by the Snopes.com urban legends website, it refers to the retching sensation one gets when reading one of those sappy chain emails which conceal much darker meanings than the uplifting moral lessons they purport to offer. In the sports world, we have 49er Glurge, where every article ostensibly written for a seemingly benign purpose is actually self-serving of the "best ever" Bandwagon mentality we know so well.

Take, for example, the myriad appalling preseason articles in September across the nation that ostensibly were about the expected "fall of the 49ers" this season. They weren't really about the upcoming season -- their true, insidious purpose was simply to stroke off the memory of their beloved Niner "heroes" of the past. Such articles were widespread, but here's a couple examples:

September 2, 2004, Dallas Morning News: "49ers' golden years are long gone" by Rick Gosselin. Ugh. Every single Bandwagon stereotype contained within one article. Incidentally, Mr. Gosselin also wrote an article on the 49ers' Best Ever "streak" of consecutive games scoring a point streak before the shutout! -- thus prompting the question, why the hell is this Niner-ass-kisser in Dallas? Shouldn't he write at least one article about the Cowboys instead of the Niners?

September 6, 2004, Sacramento Bee: "49ers' reinvention teems with necessity" by Marcos Bretón. Probably the most shining example of glurge thanks to that retching feeling that you get when reading such blather. 
Then there's that October 6th article in the Mercury, as mentioned above. While on the surface this article purports to be about former 49ers simply discussing how bad the current 0-4 team is, the actual meaning that the newspaper wants the reader to take away is just how "best ever" those "legends" and those 49er teams of old used to be. The phrases bandied about of the tragedy of the "once proud franchise" and "49ers greats find it hard to watch" aren't about how awful the present is -- they're about spinning the past into a fictional, unmatched standard of Best Ever Excellence -- as if that has any relevance at all to the 2004 season.

The latest surge -- or glurge -- in nostalgia was highlighted with the ridiculous hype surrounding the end of the 49ers' streak of consecutive games scoring a point. We already pointed out the idiocy of this pointless trivia being perverted into something meaningful, but the Bandwagon simply won't let it go. The Merc's October 6th article still contained many quotes about it, including one former 49er being "stunned when he heard about the end of the team's scoring streak".

For crying out loud, that little streak was over on September 25th -- over 10 days ago. Get a life, already. And why, exactly, was he "stunned"? Because the Niners are Just That Best Ever that they deserve -- according to their birthright -- to score every game?

This arrogance is appalling, yet bops along undaunted in the media's glurge. For the Bandwagon, it's not enough to simply sum up the state of things as, "Well, we had a good run, and now it's over." Instead, woven into all is an outlandish overrating of everything and anything the 49ers did. Instead of taking whatever success they had at face value -- or heaven forbid at least in the perspective of overall professional football history -- everything gets perverted into the fiction of being The Best Ever, as if all football was invented in 1981.

In a word, glurge.

So here's a few points to remember if you come across that loser Niner fan wallowing in the glurge, speaking in solemn reverence of the Passing Of The Dynasty as if 49ers have been the most respected and successful franchise in NFL history and it's a crime against nature that they now suck:

a. They don't have the most championships won, the best winning percentage, the most playoff appearances, or any meaningful historical franchise record. Yes, this will shock your typical Bandwagoner that believes Super Bowl wins against the Bengals, Bengals and Chargers is the end all, be all definition of Best Ever -- but gently remind them pro football championships were won long before the fancy name "Super Bowl" came along in the '60s -- then walk away;

b. They based their success on a cowardly, dink-pass offense that only succeeded because of NFL rules changes (no coincidence that the only other teaming running it in 1981 also reached the Super Bowl); and

c. Their organization was led by a bribing, gambling, convicted felon who's spending was worse than the Yankees. Their so-called "legends", like Steve Young, intentionally and purposefully cheated the salary cap, a crime much worse than anything Pete Rose ever did to baseball. Since their cheating was exposed and they've been forced to spend at the same level of everyone else, they haven't won diddly-squat.

'Nuf said.
A LIL MORE OF THE TRUTH YOU LIKES


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 17 2008, 12:06 AM~11363160
> *October 6, 2007 (NHS) --
> 
> Glurge: something meant to be inspirational but which undermines the message by fabricating and distorting historical fact.
> 
> See also: everything written about the 49ers' not-too-distant past.
> 
> With the 49ers 0-4, all good Whiner fans everywhere are packing up their gaudy satin gold jackets and big, stupid, pin-studded hats and calling it quits on the 2004 season. All that's left now are the pats on the backs between all the Niner "faithful" for being so "die-hard" for sticking out these four whole games -- and, of course, the wistful pining away about just oh-how-Best Ever the Niners used to be.
> 
> The San Jose Mercury signaled that official transition on Wednesday, October 6, 2004, with the story entitled, "49ers Legends on the fall of their dynasty". Yep, that's right -- the media has nothing better to do than grab a bunch of quotes from ex-Niners whining about the current state of things.
> 
> With the 49ers' schedule serving up (as usual) three very winnable games against the lowly Cardinals, Bears, and upstart Jets -- as well as a bye-week to use to regroup -- it's not outlandish to think the 49ers could get right back into this season. But it's obviously more important to the Bandwagon to instead obsess about the "fall" of the "once proud dynasty" than to show any faith in their team. It certainly is a sad statement on the pathetic nature of your typical Niner fan (which, of course, the media reflects -- or is it the other way around?). And even more pathetic is their attempt in vain when times get tough to give up on the present and bastardize any sort of truth about the 49ers' past.
> 
> The concept is known as "glurge". Coined by the Snopes.com urban legends website, it refers to the retching sensation one gets when reading one of those sappy chain emails which conceal much darker meanings than the uplifting moral lessons they purport to offer. In the sports world, we have 49er Glurge, where every article ostensibly written for a seemingly benign purpose is actually self-serving of the "best ever" Bandwagon mentality we know so well.
> 
> Take, for example, the myriad appalling preseason articles in September across the nation that ostensibly were about the expected "fall of the 49ers" this season. They weren't really about the upcoming season -- their true, insidious purpose was simply to stroke off the memory of their beloved Niner "heroes" of the past. Such articles were widespread, but here's a couple examples:
> 
> September 2, 2004, Dallas Morning News: "49ers' golden years are long gone" by Rick Gosselin. Ugh. Every single Bandwagon stereotype contained within one article. Incidentally, Mr. Gosselin also wrote an article on the 49ers' Best Ever "streak" of consecutive games scoring a point streak before the shutout! -- thus prompting the question, why the hell is this Niner-ass-kisser in Dallas? Shouldn't he write at least one article about the Cowboys instead of the Niners?
> 
> September 6, 2004, Sacramento Bee: "49ers' reinvention teems with necessity" by Marcos Bretón. Probably the most shining example of glurge thanks to that retching feeling that you get when reading such blather.
> Then there's that October 6th article in the Mercury, as mentioned above. While on the surface this article purports to be about former 49ers simply discussing how bad the current 0-4 team is, the actual meaning that the newspaper wants the reader to take away is just how "best ever" those "legends" and those 49er teams of old used to be. The phrases bandied about of the tragedy of the "once proud franchise" and "49ers greats find it hard to watch" aren't about how awful the present is -- they're about spinning the past into a fictional, unmatched standard of Best Ever Excellence -- as if that has any relevance at all to the 2004 season.
> 
> The latest surge -- or glurge -- in nostalgia was highlighted with the ridiculous hype surrounding the end of the 49ers' streak of consecutive games scoring a point. We already pointed out the idiocy of this pointless trivia being perverted into something meaningful, but the Bandwagon simply won't let it go. The Merc's October 6th article still contained many quotes about it, including one former 49er being "stunned when he heard about the end of the team's scoring streak".
> 
> For crying out loud, that little streak was over on September 25th -- over 10 days ago. Get a life, already. And why, exactly, was he "stunned"? Because the Niners are Just That Best Ever that they deserve -- according to their birthright -- to score every game?
> 
> This arrogance is appalling, yet bops along undaunted in the media's glurge. For the Bandwagon, it's not enough to simply sum up the state of things as, "Well, we had a good run, and now it's over." Instead, woven into all is an outlandish overrating of everything and anything the 49ers did. Instead of taking whatever success they had at face value -- or heaven forbid at least in the perspective of overall professional football history -- everything gets perverted into the fiction of being The Best Ever, as if all football was invented in 1981.
> 
> In a word, glurge.
> 
> So here's a few points to remember if you come across that loser Niner fan wallowing in the glurge, speaking in solemn reverence of the Passing Of The Dynasty as if 49ers have been the most respected and successful franchise in NFL history and it's a crime against nature that they now suck:
> 
> a. They don't have the most championships won, the best winning percentage, the most playoff appearances, or any meaningful historical franchise record. Yes, this will shock your typical Bandwagoner that believes Super Bowl wins against the Bengals, Bengals and Chargers is the end all, be all definition of Best Ever -- but gently remind them pro football championships were won long before the fancy name "Super Bowl" came along in the '60s -- then walk away;
> 
> b. They based their success on a cowardly, dink-pass offense that only succeeded because of NFL rules changes (no coincidence that the only other teaming running it in 1981 also reached the Super Bowl); and
> 
> c. Their organization was led by a bribing, gambling, convicted felon who's spending was worse than the Yankees. Their so-called "legends", like Steve Young, intentionally and purposefully cheated the salary cap, a crime much worse than anything Pete Rose ever did to baseball. Since their cheating was exposed and they've been forced to spend at the same level of everyone else, they haven't won diddly-squat.
> 
> 'Nuf said.
> A LIL MORE OF THE TRUTH YOU LIKES
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 17 2008, 12:01 AM~11363144
> *The 49ers are a West Coast team in a West Division, thus have among the least opportunities for cold weather games to appear on their schedule. There's no bias there, it's just a fact of life. However, a study of schedules during the 1990s revealed that in those opportunities where the 49ers could have played a cold weather game (when the scheduling formula had them traveling to a site outdoors in the snow), the NFL usually scheduled that game early (before week 10) so the 49ers could avoid the cold. In fact, the 49ers had the least percentage of snow games actually scheduled of any team we looked at, significantly less than many other "warm area" or dome teams:
> 
> Team Possible Cold
> Weather Games Cold Weather
> Games Scheduled Percentage
> 49ers 23 8 34.8%
> Cowboys 53 20 37.8
> Vikings 47 19 40.4
> Dolphins 53 23 43.4
> Rams 29 13 44.8
> Oilers/Titans 55 29 52.7
> Buccaneers 39 21 53.9
> Raiders 39 22 56.4
> 
> Note that the Rams had almost double the amount of cold weather games scheduled over the same period even though they both play in the NFC West. And it should be no surprise to those savvy about NFL politics to see the Raiders getting stuck in the cold the most, percentage-wise, despite their West Coast home. So if you're looking for bias, there you go.
> THE TRUTH FG THE WHINNERS
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: FUCKEN CRY BABY MAYBE A NINER FAN KICKED YOUR ASS OR FUCKED ONE OF YOUR EX S THATS Y YOUR BUTT HURT :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 17 2008, 11:52 AM~11364978
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: FUCKEN CRY BABY MAYBE  A NINER FAN KICKED YOUR ASS OR FUCKED ONE OF YOUR EX S  THATS Y  YOUR BUTT HURT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 09:25 PM~11362254
> *WHAT A DAY PHATT BOY HAS TO PUT ON A RAIDER JERSEY AND I GET ANOTHER STATE LISCENES WOW IM HAVING A CIDERELLA YEAR JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Aug 2 2008, 03:41 PM~11243013
> *ITS ALL ABOUT THE 49ERS!!!! AS FOR THOSE PLAYERS THEY GOT THAT 49ER FAME AND THEN GOT TRADED TO THE RAIDER SHAME.......HAHAHAHAHA
> PURO NINERS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

Phatt Boy...this is what you look like when the buffet runs out of food...


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 04:45 PM~11366408
> *Phatt Boy...this is what you look like when the buffet runs out of food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 03:45 PM~11366408
> *Phatt Boy...this is what you look like when the buffet runs out of food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaha what the fuck is that!!!!????? go chargers ill be in oakland this year again to watch the game black hole is no joke....shit i aint stupid last time i saw 68,000 vs 1 it wasnt pretty so ill just shut the fuck up and watch the game...yea right talking shit beer peanuts fists flying my way i love this shit.........football is here!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

I KNEW YOU DRESSED LIKE THIS JULIO ON THE DOWN LOW, CUZ YOUR A 49FAG FAN


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 12:24 PM~11365161
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


A PUTO I FOUND YOUR 1ST GRADE PICTURE LOL...................


----------



## munozfamily

Phatt puto why you all dressed up???


----------



## munozfamily

Phatt Puto at Heaven Drive


----------



## munozfamily

When did you buy a motorcycle fool???


----------



## munozfamily

Quit suffocating your girl :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

Phatt Puto...I found your myspace picture


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:31 PM~11367002
> *Phatt puto why you all dressed up???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CANT BELEVE YOU ALL DIDT GO TO FRESNO EASY WIN IF YOU WOULD HAVE WENT  WHERES PHATT BOY PAY UP PUT THE JERSEY ON AND POST UP A PICTURE :0 :0 :biggrin:  IM WAITING UCE


----------



## munozfamily

Phatt Puto....do you remember your first grade field trip to McDonalds??? 








:worship: :scrutinize:  hno: :wow:


----------



## munozfamily

Phatt Puto of the year...


----------



## munozfamily

This is why I dont have BBQ's at the house no more. Thanks Phatt Puto :tears: :tears:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:43 PM~11367133
> *This is why I dont have BBQ's at the house no more. Thanks Phatt Puto  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT LOOKS LIKE MY NEPHEW LIL VIC :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:41 PM~11367115
> *Phatt Puto of the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROSCOE UMALI BEFORE THE ALBUM :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:48 PM~11367166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FREEKN SICK IM GONNA STUDY AGAIN FOR MY NEXT EXAM MORE MONEY MORE PROBLEMS


----------



## DenaLove

RAIDERS & NINERS STILL SUCK!!!!!!!!!! ISN'T THAT WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT?


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 17 2008, 07:42 PM~11367620
> *RAIDERS & NINERS STILL SUCK!!!!!!!!!! ISN'T THAT WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT?
> *


 WHO CARES :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 08:57 PM~11368345
> *WHO CARES :0  :0
> *


A PUTO THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT AND I KNOW YOU DID'NT POST THOSE PIC'S CUZ YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO COPY AND PASTE SHIT ALL YOU DO IS PUT THE SMILEYS ON OTHER PEOPLE'S PICTURE'S THAT THEY POST ON HERE SO I GIVE PROP'S TO WHO EVER PUT THEM UP FOR U IT WAS PROBLY SPIDER :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

OH YEAH AND THE 9ERS STILL SUCK ASS


----------



## Nasty

See raider fans!!! Thats how you win a fuckin football game!!!!!!!!!!

i just got back from the show other wise i would have posted this shit last night!!!!!


*NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 17 2008, 09:12 PM~11368502
> *OH YEAH AND THE 9ERS STILL SUCK ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: you puto


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 17 2008, 11:20 PM~11369557
> *See raider fans!!! Thats how you win a fuckin football game!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i just got back from the show other wise i would have posted this shit last night!!!!!
> 
> 
> NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 17 2008, 11:20 PM~11369557
> *See raider fans!!! Thats how you win a fuckin football game!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i just got back from the show other wise i would have posted this shit last night!!!!!
> 
> 
> NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





fuck them whinners, but it was cool talking 2 u at da show cabron :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 08:31 AM~11370972
> *fuck them whinners, but it was cool talking 2 u at da show cabron  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck the traitors ..... good kicking it at the show .... thanks again for the 49er hat bro ....


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## stonedraiders1213

and the winners are??????????


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 10:00 AM~11371573
> *Fuck the traitors ..... good kicking it at the show .... thanks again for the 49er hat bro ....
> *




anytime u did not came back for the carne asada :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 17 2008, 09:07 PM~11368449
> *A PUTO THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT AND I KNOW YOU DID'NT POST THOSE PIC'S CUZ YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO COPY AND PASTE SHIT ALL YOU DO IS PUT THE SMILEYS ON OTHER PEOPLE'S PICTURE'S THAT THEY POST ON HERE SO I GIVE PROP'S TO WHO EVER PUT THEM UP FOR U IT WAS PROBLY SPIDER :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 11:16 AM~11372208
> *anytime u did not came back for the carne asada  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro ....kids wanted chicken strips and hot dogs.....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 18 2008, 11:32 AM~11372332
> *Sorry bro ....kids wanted chicken strips and hot dogs.....
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 18 2008, 08:31 AM~11370972
> *fuck them whinners, but it was cool talking 2 u at da show cabron  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck the faider!!! and like wise :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 02:30 PM~11373961
> *Fuck the faider!!! and like wise  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 18 2008, 11:05 AM~11372112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 16 2008, 09:25 PM~11362254
> *WHAT A DAY PHATT BOY HAS TO PUT ON A RAIDER JERSEY AND I GET ANOTHER STATE LISCENES WOW IM HAVING A CIDERELLA YEAR JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAA :biggrin:
> *


A WELL CONGRATS. ON YOUR LICENSE AND AS FAR AS THE BET I'LL HAVE ONE UP BY THE END OF THE WEEK I NEED TO GET A CHEAP ASS JERSEY FUCK THAT SUCKS BUT A BET IS A BET.......


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:39 PM~11367098
> *CANT BELEVE YOU ALL DIDT GO TO FRESNO EASY WIN IF YOU WOULD HAVE WENT   WHERES PHATT BOY PAY UP PUT THE JERSEY ON AND POST UP A PICTURE :0  :0  :biggrin:   IM WAITING UCE
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 03:30 PM~11373961
> *Fuck the faider!!! and like wise  :biggrin:
> *


WAS COOL MEETING YOUR HATING ASS IN FRESNO LOL . GO RAIDERS


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 18 2008, 03:52 PM~11374211
> *A WELL CONGRATS. ON YOUR LICENSE AND AS FAR AS THE BET I'LL HAVE ONE UP BY THE END OF THE WEEK I NEED TO GET A CHEAP ASS JERSEY FUCK THAT SUCKS BUT A BET IS A BET.......
> *


WELL ALL KNOW YOU MADE THE BET KNOWING YOU WOULD LOSE JUST FOR A EXCUSE TO ROCK A REAL JERSEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 18 2008, 03:04 PM~11374354
> *WAS COOL MEETING YOUR HATING ASS IN FRESNO LOL . GO RAIDERS
> *


haha i told u the shit talkin wouldnt stop here bro :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 18 2008, 10:05 AM~11372112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like I said before...Fuck the Raiders and niners!!!!! No really! I wanna fuck those Raider chicks and The Niner chick! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

fuck the dallas cowfags and the faiders


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 18 2008, 06:28 PM~11376210
> *fuck the dallas cowfags and the faiders
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 18 2008, 02:52 PM~11374211
> *A WELL CONGRATS. ON YOUR LICENSE AND AS FAR AS THE BET I'LL HAVE ONE UP BY THE END OF THE WEEK I NEED TO GET A CHEAP ASS JERSEY FUCK THAT SUCKS BUT A BET IS A BET.......
> *


LIKE TOO SEE THIS PUTO DO IT BUT HE WONT :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 18 2008, 04:58 PM~11375414
> *! No really! I wanna fuck those Raider chicks and The Niner chick! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 18 2008, 03:05 PM~11374368
> *WELL ALL KNOW YOU MADE THE BET KNOWING YOU WOULD LOSE JUST FOR A EXCUSE TO ROCK A REAL JERSEY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 18 2008, 04:23 PM~11374562
> *haha i told u the shit talkin wouldnt stop here bro  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 18 2008, 06:44 PM~11376380
> *LIKE TOO SEE THIS PUTO DO IT BUT HE WONT :0  :0
> *
























YOU SEE I HAVE TO, I PAY WHEN I BET...........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 18 2008, 06:46 PM~11376393
> *X2
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 18 2008, 06:28 PM~11376210
> *fuck the dallas cowfags and the faiders
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 19 2008, 12:03 AM~11379675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:40 PM~11367100
> *Phatt Puto....do you remember your first grade field trip to McDonalds???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :scrutinize:    hno:  :wow:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:41 PM~11367115
> *Phatt Puto of the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:43 PM~11367133
> *This is why I dont have BBQ's at the house no more. Thanks Phatt Puto  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 04:45 PM~11366408
> *Phatt Boy...this is what you look like when the buffet runs out of food...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:33 PM~11367034
> *When did you buy a motorcycle fool???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 18 2008, 06:28 PM~11376210
> *fuck the dallas cowfags and the faiders
> *




q vo little pito


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 08:57 AM~11380975
> *q vo little pito
> *


*NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 09:02 AM~11381017
> *FUCK NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *




I AGREE :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:03 AM~11381023
> *I AGREE  :biggrin:
> *


Bastard :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 10:03 AM~11381023
> *I AGREE  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 09:04 AM~11381043
> *Bastard  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:biggrin: HI PHATT BOY


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:03 AM~11381023
> *I AGREE  :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 19 2008, 03:39 PM~11384839
> *:biggrin: HI PHATT BOY
> *



Yeah....Hi Phatt Boy!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 19 2008, 03:49 PM~11384960
> *Yeah....Hi Phatt Boy!!!
> *


why dont you just cyber bang him already :uh:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 19 2008, 03:49 PM~11384960
> *Yeah....Hi Phatt Boy!!!
> *


 ITS PHATT PUTO :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 19 2008, 09:03 AM~11381023
> *I AGREE  :biggrin:i TAKE IT , IN MY BLACK HOLE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

WOW IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY PHATTBOY THE COWGIRL AND ALSO MY HOMEBOY SAID RAIDER FANS DONT PAY UP IM STILL WAITING ON MY BET TO BE PAID UP BY A CG FAN :0 :biggrin:  I THINK HE SHOULD HAVE TO PAY DOUBLE FOR TAKING SO LONG WHAT YOU ALL THINK


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 19 2008, 03:39 PM~11384839
> *:biggrin: HI PHATT BOY
> *










LOL....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

NICCA U KNOW WHATS UP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 19 2008, 03:49 PM~11384960
> *Yeah....Hi Phatt Boy!!!
> *











WHATS UP SEXY :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 04:24 PM~11385330
> *why dont you just cyber bang him already  :uh:
> *











HATER.......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 19 2008, 05:56 PM~11386369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP SEXY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 19 2008, 05:57 PM~11386391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HATER.......
> *


hater?? im tellin her to spread them legs already :uh:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 18 2008, 02:52 PM~11374211
> *A WELL CONGRATS. ON YOUR LICENSE AND AS FAR AS THE BET I'LL HAVE ONE UP BY THE END OF THE WEEK I NEED TO GET A CHEAP ASS JERSEY FUCK THAT SUCKS BUT A BET IS A BET.......
> *


DAM UCE YOU DIDNT READ THIS WHEN I POSTED IT........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 06:00 PM~11386420
> *hater?? im tellin her to spread them legs already  :uh:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 19 2008, 06:00 PM~11386429
> *
> DAM UCE YOU DIDNT READ THIS WHEN I POSTED IT........
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 19 2008, 05:31 PM~11386116
> *WOW IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY PHATTBOY THE COWGIRL AND ALSO MY HOMEBOY SAID RAIDER FANS DONT PAY UP IM STILL WAITING ON MY BET TO BE PAID UP BY A CG FAN  :0  :biggrin:   I THINK HE SHOULD HAVE TO PAY DOUBLE FOR TAKING SO LONG WHAT YOU ALL THINK
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 19 2008, 06:02 PM~11386441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 06:00 PM~11386420
> *hater?? im tellin her to spread them legs already  :uh:
> *



NOT NICE!! :nosad:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 19 2008, 06:24 PM~11386661
> *NOT NICE!!  :nosad:
> *


hug? :dunno:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 06:25 PM~11386673
> *hug? :dunno:
> *


  :tongue:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

this is r year niners baby 5 time champs :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 06:29 PM~11386717
> *this is r year niners baby 5 time champs :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 19 2008, 06:33 PM~11386772
> *:nono:
> *


it's time for the niners to go all the way :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 19 2008, 06:28 PM~11386706
> *  :tongue:
> *


pics of your eyes? :dunno:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 06:29 PM~11386717
> *it's time for the niners to go all the way :biggrin:
> *


thats right let them know whats up


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 19 2008, 05:56 PM~11386369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP SEXY :biggrin:
> *


 MAS PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 19 2008, 07:43 PM~11387482
> *MAS PUTO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

waz nasty


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 19 2008, 09:43 PM~11389375
> *waz nasty
> *


what up pimpin


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 19 2008, 04:56 PM~11385706
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *






U R SUCH A *** U DON'T HAVE AN ASSHOLE ANYMORE




IS JUST A SMILE :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

Niner fans are used to this??? :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 20 2008, 08:10 AM~11391866
> *Niner fans are used to this???  :0
> *


naw we aint the criminal they get locked up like the raider fans


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 20 2008, 08:26 AM~11391939
> *naw we aint the criminal they get locked up like the raider fans
> *




this is personal now :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 20 2008, 09:46 AM~11392482
> *this is personal now  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 20 2008, 09:46 AM~11392482
> *this is personal now  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 20 2008, 08:26 AM~11391939
> *naw we aint the criminal they get locked up like the raider fans
> *


Raider fans get locked up but whinner fans get tossed up!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 20 2008, 10:10 AM~11392719
> *Raider fans get locked up but whinner fans get tossed up!!
> *


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## stonedraiders1213

THREE'S A COMPANY look at how each of the 49ers' three quarterbacks fared Friday in 18-6 loss to Raiders:

J.T. O'Sullivan
5-8, 71 yards, *1 interception, 1 fumble*

Alex Smith
5-9, 51 yards

Shaun Hill
10-20, 83, *1 interception* 


looks like your qbs suck this year


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 20 2008, 10:12 AM~11392735
> *
> *


u know what every one now's that the niners wear the ture colors :biggrin:  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 20 2008, 11:43 AM~11393536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 20 2008, 12:46 PM~11393565
> *u know what every one now's that the niners wear the ture colors :biggrin:    :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


are you kidding me!!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

man you niner fans still got chorro, no matter what your gonna have to wait for next tyear to see if you can beat us!!! until then get back in line and wait your turn :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 20 2008, 12:51 PM~11393593
> *man you niner fans still got chorro, no matter what your gonna have to wait for next tyear to see if you can beat us!!! until then get back in line and wait your turn  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

whatever it's all in fun :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 20 2008, 01:00 PM~11393667
> *  whatever it's all in fun :biggrin:
> *



yeah you are right it is really fun for us raiders fans this year. we have all the braggin right for the year


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 20 2008, 11:00 AM~11393667
> *  whatever it's all in fun :biggrin:
> *


yes it is all fun and games till some one gets hurt :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al

What does this have to do with Shows And Events......



Go Raiders!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 20 2008, 12:09 PM~11393760
> *yes it is all fun and games till some one gets hurt :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok T.I. :uh: :biggrin: 

gonne get hurt hurt put them in the dirt


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 20 2008, 11:29 AM~11393942
> *ok T.I.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> gonne get hurt hurt put them in the dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i meant more along the lines of golf carts hahahahahaha


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 20 2008, 12:39 PM~11394036
> *i meant more along the lines of golf carts hahahahahaha
> *


and now quads :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2008, 01:19 PM~11393832
> *What does this have to do with Shows And Events......
> Go Raiders!!!!
> *



dont you know that a raider game is the show and tailgating is the event. does this answer you question


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 20 2008, 01:09 PM~11394343
> *dont you know that a raider game is the show and tailgating is the event. does this answer you question
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 19 2008, 07:59 PM~11387062
> *thats right let them know whats up
> *


WHAT'S UP IS AFTER YOUR WHINNERS LOST , ALL YOU FANS GOT IS "BUT WE GOT 5 RINGS " HA HA . HEY NASTY YOUR HELL COOL BUT YOUR TEAM STILL SUCKS ASS HA HA HA .


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 20 2008, 11:46 AM~11393562
> *THREE'S A COMPANY look at how each of the 49ers' three quarterbacks fared Friday in 18-6 loss to Raiders:
> 
> J.T. O'Sullivan
> 5-8, 71 yards, 1 interception, 1 fumble
> 
> Alex Smith
> 5-9, 51 yards
> 
> Shaun Hill
> 10-20, 83, 1 interception
> looks like your qbs suck this year
> *


HAHAHAHA YUP THEY STILL SUCK AND WE'RE GOING TO WHOOP THERE ASS WHEN WE PLAY THEM THIS YEAR....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11395915
> *WHAT'S UP IS AFTER YOUR WHINNERS LOST , ALL YOU FANS GOT IS "BUT WE GOT 5 RINGS " HA HA  . HEY NASTY YOUR HELL COOL BUT YOUR TEAM STILL SUCKS ASS HA HA HA  .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

we'll see whos team sucks ass when the season starts homie!!  

isnt kinda ironic that you guys beat us but then lost to the Titans

and we lost to you guys but smashed green bay?? :dunno:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 04:26 PM~11395947
> *HAHAHAHA YUP THEY STILL SUCK AND WE'RE GOING TO WHOOP THERE ASS WHEN WE PLAY THEM THIS YEAR....
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: YOU SUCK AND YOUR TEAM


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 20 2008, 03:40 PM~11396052
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: YOU SUCK AND YOUR TEAM
> *


What we have here folks is a classic case of "the pot calling the kettle black".


----------



## DenaLove

*EVERYONE KNOWS THE DALLAS COWBOYS OWNED THE 40 WEENERS AND THE CHOKELAND FADERS!*


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 20 2008, 05:09 PM~11396283
> *EVERYONE KNOWS THE DALLAS COWBOYS OWNED THE 40 WEENERS AND THE CHOKELAND FADERS!
> *


 THE COWGIRLS DONT OWNED SHIT, FUCK THE COWGIRLS


----------



## munozfamily

FOR DENALOVE


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

FOR DENALOVE


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11224723
> *HERE'S A TOPIC FOR ALL YOUR RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS BULLSH*T, PLEASE POST ON HERE NOT OTHER PEOPLES TOPICS!!!!
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 20 2008, 04:16 PM~11396344
> *FOR DENALOVE
> *


Shit! If it wasn't for PHATT BOY and myself this thread would die! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 20 2008, 05:09 PM~11396283
> *EVERYONE KNOWS THE DALLAS COWBOYS OWNED THE 40 WEENERS AND THE CHOKELAND FADERS!
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 20 2008, 12:39 PM~11394036
> *i meant more along the lines of golf carts hahahahahaha
> *


that's fucked up :angry: :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 20 2008, 04:40 PM~11396052
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: YOU SUCK AND YOUR TEAM
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 20 2008, 05:25 PM~11396423
> *Shit! If it wasn't for PHATT BOY and myself this thread would die! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT WHEN WE GOT IN THIS SHITTY ASS TOPIC IT WAS AT 39 NOW ITS ALMOST AT 100







YOU SEE WHEN YOUR A CHEEP ASS RAIDER AND 49ER FAN YOUR AT THE BOTTOM WHEN YOUR A COWBOY'S FAN YOUR ALWAYS ON TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 20 2008, 05:25 PM~11396423
> *Shit! If it wasn't for PHATT BOY and myself this thread would die! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> PUTO[/SIZE]64,Aug 20 2008, 05:37 PM~11396553]


----------



## BIGTITO64

> DADDY[/SIZE]64,Aug 20 2008, 05:37 PM~11396553] :biggrin:


 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 05:37 PM~11396553
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 FOR PHATT PUTO AND DENALOVE :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 20 2008, 05:52 PM~11396664
> *FOR THE CHEEP ASS 49ERS AND RAIDERS FAN'S  :0  :0
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

JULIO THIS IS GOING TO BE YOUR NEW BEER CUP....


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 05:57 PM~11396709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RAIDER NATION

FUCK THE NINERS


----------



## BIGTITO64

FUCK THE FAIDERS


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 20 2008, 06:58 PM~11397209
> *FUCK THE NINERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 06:45 PM~11397095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Aug 20 2008, 06:58 PM~11397209
> *FUCK THE NINERS
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 07:50 PM~11397676
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: 

I AM GLAD YOU AGREE WITH ME







NOW


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 08:03 PM~11397790
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










BIGTITO64


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHAGGBOY_@Aug 20 2008, 08:08 PM~11397839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIGTITO64
> *


 :uh: 












:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64

PHATT BOY


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 08:22 PM~11397961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PUTO64
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ***


----------



## BIGTITO64

ME







PHATT BOY


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 08:34 PM~11398063
> *ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHATT BOY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

BIGPUTO64>>>







<<<PHATTBOY


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 08:10 PM~11397858
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










IT WAS AMERICA DUH DUMB ASS


----------



## PHATT BOY

AND IT WAS GOD WHO CREATED THE DALLAS COWBOYS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 08:15 PM~11397906
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


A HOMIE PRACTICE WHAT YOU PREACH CUZ I'M SURE YOUR NOT SKINNY WITH THE NAME BIGPUTO64 LOL.......


----------



## sharky_510




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 20 2008, 08:54 PM~11398289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 08:22 PM~11397961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHATT BOY
> *


 x2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 08:47 PM~11398211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT WAS AMERICA DUH DUMB ASS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 20 2008, 08:54 PM~11398289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## topdog

> :thumbsdown: !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> :thumbsdown: !!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :nono: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 09:46 PM~11398865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 09:51 PM~11398926
> *:nosad:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 09:53 PM~11398953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Okay..thats more like it!! But dont beat up on my RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 09:54 PM~11398968
> *Okay..thats more like it!! But dont beat up on my RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!
> *


OK I WONT BEAT ON THEM.............BUT HOW ABOUT PISS ON THEM


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11399013
> *OK I WONT BEAT ON THEM.............BUT HOW ABOUT PISS ON THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 09:59 PM~11399013
> *OK I LL EAT THEM LIKE I EAT YOU............. IM GONNA  PISS ON THEM LIKE I PISS ON YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:00 PM~11399026
> *:twak:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:03 PM~11399060
> *
> *


Not Nice!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

OH TOPDOG







KISS MY ASS LOL........


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:04 PM~11399072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL...so now u bumping into me????? :cheesy:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:06 PM~11399085
> *OH  MARRY ME TOPDOGhttp://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l31/saenzadrian/smileys/3_7_9v1.gif[/img ILL TOSS YOUR SALAD LOL........
> [/b][/quote]
> I DONT SWING THAT WAY HOMIE*


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:07 PM~11399094
> *LOL...so now u bumping into me?????  :cheesy:
> *


ITS BCAUSE YOUR BOTH FAT


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:08 PM~11399103
> *I DONT SWING THAT WAY HOMIE
> *


----------



## topdog

YOU FAT FUCKS :roflmao:


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 09:46 PM~11398865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## topdog

PHATT BOY AND LSMORENO SUCK BALLS


----------



## sharky_510

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 09:33 PM~11398719
> *Nice!!!
> *


u know it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> ITS BCAUSE YOUR BOTH FAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE


----------



## topdog

> ITS BCAUSE YOUR BOTH FAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR DEFENDING YOUR MAN YOU GYNA
Click to expand...


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11399137
> *PHATT BOY AND LSMORENO SUCK BALLS
> *


SUCK BALLS???? THATS THE BEST U COULD DO????


----------



## topdog

YEAH KINDA TIRED


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11399137
> *PHATT BOY AND LSMORENO SUCK BALLS
> *


NO WE SKEET ON YOU


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11399140
> *u know it!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:14 PM~11399163
> *NO WE SKEET ON YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOUR GAY I FEEL LIKE MEAT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:14 PM~11399162
> *YEAH KINDA TIRED
> *


TIRED??? OK..ITS UNDERSTANDABLE!! ATLEAST U TRIED!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:15 PM~11399185
> *TIRED??? OK..ITS UNDERSTANDABLE!! ATLEAST U TRIED!!
> *


THANK YOU VERY MUCH


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:15 PM~11399179
> *YOUR GAY I FEEL LIKE MEAT
> *


HERE'S YOUR MEAT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:16 PM~11399193
> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:16 PM~11399195
> *HERE'S YOUR MEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE YOU WENT UNDERNEATH YOUR BED AND GOT YOUR DILL DOOS :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Aug 20 2008, 10:10 PM~11399126
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:16 PM~11399195
> *HERE'S YOUR MEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 YOGGI BEAR AND BOO BOO :0


----------



## topdog

PHATT BOY LOVES COCK MEAT SANDWICHES


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 08:15 PM~11397906
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11399232
> *PHATT BOY LOVES  COCK MEAT SANDWICHES
> *


How do you know that ...Topdog??


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11399221
> *I SEE YOU WENT UNDERNEATH YOUR BED AND GOT YOUR DILL DOOS :biggrin:
> *


YOU WOULD KNOW HUH


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:20 PM~11399247
> *How do you know that ...Topdog??
> *


IVE HEARD


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:20 PM~11399252
> *YOU WOULD KNOW HUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:20 PM~11399252
> *YOU WOULD KNOW HUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRUTH HURTS :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

DAMN THAT SUCKS PHATTBOY YOU HAVE NO JOB YOUR FAT AND YOU LIVE AT HOME IT SUCKS


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:22 PM~11399280
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS PHATTBOY YOU HAVE NO JOB YOUR FAT AND YOU LIVE AT HOME IT SUCKS
> *


 So I take it u also heard about this too???


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:22 PM~11399280
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS PHATTBOY YOU HAVE MY JOB YOUR FAT AND YOU ARE FUCKING MY WIFE IT SUCKS
> *


----------



## topdog

YEAH FOOD AND CARS :rofl:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:21 PM~11399265
> *TRUTH HURTS :biggrin:
> *


THAT YOUR A MAS PUTO I DONT KNOW DOES IT.....


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:25 PM~11399308
> *THAT YOUR A MAS PUTO I DONT KNOW DOES IT.....
> *


ID FUCK YOUR WIFE BUT SHE LOOKS LIKE A MAN


----------



## topdog

SORRY BRO ITS A MAN :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11399319
> *ID FUCK YOUR WIFE BUT SHE LOOKS LIKE A MAN
> *


 :0 Phatt Boy is married??????? :0 

:angry:


----------



## topdog

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11399319
> *ID FUCK YOUR WIFE BUT SHE LOOKS LIKE A MAN
> *


IS'NT THAT YOUR TYPE WITH THE NAME TOP DOG CUZ YOU LIKE TO BE ON" TOP DOG"


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:27 PM~11399341
> *:0  Phatt Boy is GAY???????  :0
> 
> :angry:
> *


YES


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:28 PM~11399346
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:28 PM~11399351
> *IM NOT YOUR TYPE WITH THE NAME TOP DOG CUZ YOU LIKE TO BE ON" TOP DOG"
> *


***


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:27 PM~11399341
> *:0  Phatt Boy is married???????  :0
> 
> :angry:
> *


YEAH TO TOPDOGS MOM......


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:29 PM~11399365
> *YEAH TO TOPDOGS MOM......
> *


FEEL SORRY FOR YOU MY FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

HEY LETS GET OFF OF MOMS CAUSE I JUST GOT OFF OF YOURS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:29 PM~11399364
> ****
> *


SO DO YOU CHANGE YOUR MEN LIKE YOU CHANGE THE WORDS ON EVERYBODYS QUOTE'S WHAT A BITCH........


----------



## topdog

AND SHES JUST AS FAT AS YOU


----------



## LsMoReNa

Not Nice!!

Poor mommas!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11399385
> *SO DO YOU CHANGE YOUR MEN LIKE YOU CHANGE THE WORDS ON EVERYBODYS QUOTE'S WHAT A BITCH........
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:31 PM~11399384
> *HEY LETS GET OFF OF MOMS CAUSE I JUST GOT OFF OF YOURS
> *


DUDE THATS FUCKEN 3RD GRADE SHIT THATS AS OLD ASS YOUR MOMS CRUSTY PUSSY.....


----------



## topdog

PUSSY GO SUCK ON YOUR MOMS OUTTERS


----------



## topdog

IF DONT UNDER STAND THAT SHES A FUCKEN MOO COW


----------



## LsMoReNa




----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11399429
> *
> *


ITS OK ITS DA TRUTH


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:35 PM~11399423
> *IF DONT UNDER STAND THAT SHES A FUCKEN MOO COW
> *


OK HOMIE MOO COW THATS FUCKEN


----------



## LsMoReNa

:biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

Finally....Peace and Calm up in here!!


----------



## topdog

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:44 PM~11399509
> *Finally....Peace and Calm up in here!!
> *


----------



## topdog

GOODNIGTH TILL 2MORROW :guns: :rant:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:36 PM~11399437
> *ITS OK ITS DA TRUTH
> *


A TOPDOG DOG FOR YOUR INFO LSMORENA IS MY WIFE...


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:47 PM~11399536
> *GOODNIGTH TILL 2MORROW :guns:  :rant:
> *


Nite Nite!! :biggrin: 

Sweet Dreams!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:47 PM~11399541
> *A TOPDOG DOG FOR YOUR INFO LSMORENA IS MY WIFE...
> *


 :0 I tought we were gonna keep it secret!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:47 PM~11399536
> *GOODNIGTH TILL 2MORROW :guns:  :rant:
> *


OK PUTO.....


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:49 PM~11399554
> *:0  I tought we were gonna keep it secret!!!!
> *


SORRY BABY I CANT KEEP YOU A SECRET......


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:50 PM~11399569
> *SORRY BABY I CANT KEEP YOU A SECRET......
> *


  Awwwwwwwwww...I think I just felled in LOVE again!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:52 PM~11399588
> *  Awwwwwwwwww...I think I just felled in LOVE again!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 10:54 PM~11399603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 09:54 PM~11398968
> *Okay..thats more like it!! But dont beat up on my RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!
> *


your ol-lady is a raiderfan who wears the pants the truth and if you got kids one of them gotta be a RAIDER LIKE MOMA OR WILL BE :biggrin:

A TOPDOG DOG FOR YOUR INFO LSMORENA IS MY WIFE... 
:0 :0 
YOU GO LSMORENA TELL EM DONT MESS WIT DA RAIDERS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:18 PM~11399779
> *your ol-lady is a raiderfan who wears the pants the truth and if you got kids one of them gotta be a RAIDER LIKE MOMA OR WILL BE :biggrin:
> *


LOL NO UCE YOU HAVE TO READ THE SHIT TOP DOG WAS SAYING AND THATS WHY I PUT THAT....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:21 PM~11399796
> *LOL NO UCE YOU HAVE TO READ THE SHIT TOP DOG WAS SAYING AND THATS WHY I PUT THAT....
> *


OH OK END OF THE WEEK IS NEAR READY TO FEEL MANLY WHEN YOU PUT ON THAT RAIDER JERSEY AND FEEL THE POWER :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:21 PM~11399796
> *LOL NO UCE YOU HAVE TO READ THE SHIT TOP DOG WAS SAYING AND THATS WHY I PUT THAT....
> *


Hey Hey.....what do u mean NO!!!! I am a RAIDER FAN!!!
oHHHHHHHHH OR NOW U DENYING IM UR WIFE?????!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 20 2008, 10:11 PM~11399137
> *PHATT BOY AND LSMORENO SUCK BALLS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

AND BY THE WAY....ALL MY FUTURE KIDS ARE GONNA BE RAIDER FANS!! EVEN IF DADDY LIKES IT OR NOT!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

JULIO


----------



## LsMoReNa

AND BY THE WAY....ALL MY FUTURE KIDS ARE GONNA BE RAIDER FANS!! EVEN IF DADDY LIKES IT OR NOT!! :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 10:27 PM~11399341
> *:0  Phatt Boy is married???????  :0
> 
> :angry:
> *


 TOO A DUDE :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 11:24 PM~11399823
> *Hey Hey.....what do u mean NO!!!! I am a RAIDER FAN!!!
> oHHHHHHHHH OR NOW U DENYING IM UR WIFE?????!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


NO BABY I WOULD NEVER DO THAT.......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 11:24 PM~11399823
> *Hey Hey.....what do u mean NO!!!! I am a RAIDER FAN!!!
> oHHHHHHHHH OR NOW U DENYING IM UR WIFE?????!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


AND BY THE WAY....ALL MY FUTURE KIDS ARE GONNA BE RAIDER FANS!! EVEN IF DADDY LIKES IT OR NOT!! 
DENYING THE OL-LADY :0 LIKE THAT USO WOW JUST CAUSE SHES A RAIDER FAN OH OOOO


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 11:26 PM~11399838
> *AND BY THE WAY....ALL MY FUTURE KIDS ARE GONNA BE RAIDER FANS!! EVEN IF DADDY LIKES IT OR NOT!!  :biggrin:
> *


PSSHHHHH WHATEVER NOT IF YOUR MARRIED TO ME......


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:23 PM~11399814
> *OH OK END OF THE WEEK IS NEAR READY TO FEEL MANLY WHEN YOU PUT ON THAT RAIDER JERSEY AND FEEL THE POWER  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YEAH WHATEVER


----------



## munozfamily

PHATT PUTO I MEAN GIRL I MEAN BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:29 PM~11399858
> *NO BABY I WOULD NEVER DO THAT.......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS 100%RAIDER WOMEN RIGHT THERE BOY YOU GOT YOUR HANDS FULL UCE DONT DENY MOMA OR YOU WONT BE GETTING NONE YOU FEEL ME :0 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

UCEFAMILY :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:33 PM~11399888
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS 100%RAIDER WOMEN RIGHT THERE BOY YOU GOT YOUR HANDS FULL UCE DONT DENY MOMA OR YOU WONT BE GETTING NONE YOU FEEL ME :0  :biggrin:
> *


ALL DONT TRIP UCE I GOT THIS UNDER CONTROL.....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:26 PM~11399835
> *JULIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NOT GOOD PUTO


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:34 PM~11399892
> *UCEFAMILY :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP USO YOU ALL GOING TO LONG BEACH SEPT 20 FOR KITAS INDUCTION LHOF


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:34 PM~11399897
> *NOT GOOD PUTO
> *


LOL U KNOW UCE BABY.................


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:34 PM~11399894
> *ALL DONT TRIP UCE I GOT THIS UNDER CONTROL.....
> *


YEAH....WE'LL SEE LATER ON TONIGHT!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:34 PM~11399894
> *ALL DONT TRIP UCE I GOT THIS UNDER CONTROL.....
> *


LSMORENA DOES HE GOT IT LIKE THAT USO TO USO YOUR HIS LADY YOUR PART OF THE FAMILY AS WELL SO I GOTTA KNOW WHO WHERES THE PANTS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 11:37 PM~11399913
> *YEAH....WE'LL SEE LATER ON TONIGHT!!!
> *


BABY STOP BEING LIKE THAT......


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:36 PM~11399907
> *WHATS UP USO YOU ALL GOING TO LONG BEACH SEPT 20 FOR KITAS INDUCTION LHOF
> *


 I WILL BE THERE <NOT PHATT PUTO HE WILL EAT EVERTHING :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:38 PM~11399917
> *LSMORENA DOES HE GOT IT LIKE THAT USO TO USO YOUR HIS LADY YOUR PART OF THE FAMILY AS WELL SO I GOTTA KNOW WHO WHERES THE PANTS
> *


COME ON UCE WE ALL KNOW I DO HUH BABY


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:38 PM~11399918
> *BABY STOP BEING LIKE THAT......
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:39 PM~11399921
> *I WILL BE THERE <NOT PHATT PUTO HE WILL EAT EVERTHING :0
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:38 PM~11399918
> *BABY STOP BEING LIKE THAT......
> *


UCE QUICK HINT THIS A MANS WORLD BUT IT WOULDNT MEAN NOTHING WITH OUT THAT WOMEN LIKE JAMES BROWN SAID QUE NO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> :0 :0 :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:39 PM~11399923
> *COME ON UCE WE ALL KNOW I DO HUH BABY
> *


OKAY...OKAY!! HE WEARS THE PANTS! BUT NOT CAUSE OF THAT IMMA STOP BEING A RAIDER FAN!!! AND THE FUTURE BABIES WILL ALSO BE RAIDERS FANS!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:42 PM~11399936
> *UCE QUICK HINT THIS A MANS WORLD BUT IT WOULDNT MEAN NOTHING WITH OUT THAT WOMEN LIKE JAMES BROWN SAID QUE NO :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 11:43 PM~11399943
> *OKAY...OKAY!! HE WEARS THE PANTS! BUT NOT CAUSE OF THAT IMMA STOP BEING A RAIDER FAN!!!  AND THE FUTURE BABIES WILL ALSO BE RAIDERS FANS!!
> *


IN TIME SHE WILL IN TIME


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:44 PM~11399951
> *IN TIME SHE WILL IN TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONT THINK SO HUN!!

RAIDERS TILL THE DAY MY MOTHA FUKEN CASKET DROPS!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:39 PM~11399923
> *COME ON UCE WE ALL KNOW I DO HUH BABY
> *


 :nono: :happysad:  :no: :no: :no: I THINK MOMMY RUNS IT AND SHES A RAIDER FAN SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## LsMoReNa

LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 11:46 PM~11399962
> *DONT THINK SO HUN!!
> 
> RAIDERS TILL THE DAY MY MOTHA FUKEN CASKET DROPS!!!!!
> *


BABY YOU KEEP TALKING LIKE THAT AND IT WILL DROP IN THE MORNING...


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 20 2008, 11:46 PM~11399962
> *DONT THINK SO HUN!!
> 
> RAIDERS TILL THE DAY MY MOTHA FUKEN CASKET DROPS!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0









she comes from a straight up raider family ill tell you that :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 08:54 PM~11398282
> *A HOMIE PRACTICE WHAT YOU PREACH CUZ I'M SURE YOUR NOT SKINNY WITH THE NAME BIGdaddy64 LOL.......
> *


i will find a pic and post it


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:51 PM~11399987
> *BABY YOU KEEP TALKING LIKE THAT AND IT WILL DROP IN THE MORNING...
> *


uMMMMM okayyyyy!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:51 PM~11399987
> *BABY YOU KEEP TALKING LIKE THAT AND I WILL DROP YOU SOME BREAKFAST IN THE MORNING...
> *


 :biggrin:  YEA UCE DROP HER SOME BREAKFAST THATS A RAIDER QUEEN RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11400021
> *:biggrin:   YEA UCE DROP HER SOME BREAKFAST THATS A RAIDER QUEEN RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 11:54 PM~11400011
> *i will find a pic and post it
> *


OH SO KNOW YOU WENT FROM BIGPUTO64 TO BIGDADDY COME ON HOMIE KEEP IT REAL........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11400021
> *:biggrin:   YEA UCE DROP HER SOME BREAKFAST THATS A RAIDER QUEEN RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *


LOL THATS NOT ALL THAT WILL BE DROPING LOL


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:57 PM~11400033
> *LOL THATS NOT ALL THAT WILL BE DROPING LOL
> *


 :cheesy: 
LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:56 PM~11400027
> *OH SO KNOW YOU WENT FROM BIGPUTO64 TO BIGDADDY COME ON HOMIE KEEP IT REAL........
> *


 :biggrin: i am


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 20 2008, 11:54 PM~11400011
> *i will find a pic FROM 3RD GRADE and post it
> *


J/K
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
RAIDERETTE
=>LSMORENA







PHATTBOY COWGIRLFAN


----------



## LsMoReNa

SWEETIEEEEEEEEEE.....AS A MATTER OF FACT....I WAS THINKING...THE EL CAMINO I GOT.....WE SHOULD FIX IT ALL "RAIDER " OUT!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 12:01 AM~11400054
> *J/K
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> =>LSMORENA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHATTBOY
> *


LOL YOU WANT TO SEE ME AND YOU THE NEXT TIME I SEE YOU
YOU>>>>







<<<<ME


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11400065
> *SWEETIEEEEEEEEEE.....AS A MATTER OF FACT....I WAS THINKING...THE EL CAMINO I GOT.....WE SHOULD FIX IT ALL "RAIDER " OUT!!!
> *


WHATEVER YOU WANT BABYDOLL


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:04 AM~11400065
> *SWEETIEEEEEEEEEE.....AS A MATTER OF FACT....I WAS THINKING...THE EL CAMINO I GOT.....WE SHOULD FIX IT ALL "RAIDER " OUT!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: OH DAAAAAAAM I GOTTTA SEEE THIS ONE THAT WOULD BE THE ISHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 12:05 AM~11400073
> *WHATEVER YOU WANT BABYDOLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL THANK U MIJO!!!

AHHHH SILVER AND BLACK....ITS GONNA LOOK SO NICE!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 12:07 AM~11400079
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: OH DAAAAAAAM I GOTTTA SEEE THIS ONE THAT WOULD BE THE ISHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WILLL....YOU WILL....JUST LET ME KEEP ON WORKING ON IT...AND GETTING MORE IDEAS!! 
ITS GONNA BE ONE FLOSSING EL CAMINO....WITH A FEMALE AT THE WHEEL!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:07 AM~11400082
> *WELL THANK U MIJO!!!
> 
> AHHHH SILVER AND BLACK....ITS GONNA LOOK SO NICE!!
> *


YUP TO BAD IT WILL NEVER LEAVE THE HOUSE LOL.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 12:05 AM~11400073
> *WHATEVER YOU WANT BABYDOLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:loco: :loco: :loco: YUUUUP RAIDER TILL THE END PHATTBOY AND THE FUTURE KIDS DONT BUY A KNOCK OFF RAIDER JERSEY BUY A GOOD ONE RAIDER :biggrin:  ITS IN THE BLOOD :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 12:10 AM~11400091
> *YUP TO BAD IT WILL NEVER LEAVE THE HOUSE LOL.....
> *


DONT HATEEEEEEEEE THAT MY RIDE IS GONNA BE BETTERS THAN URS!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:12 AM~11400100
> *DONT HATEEEEEEEEE THAT MY RIDE IS GONNA BE BETTERS THAN URS!!
> *


OK I WONT


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK WELL GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE I'LL TALK SHIT TOMORROW SO PEACE OUT COWBOYS 4 LIFE.....................


----------



## BIGTITO64

for Lsmorena









you know you want the RED SAUSAGE

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:12 AM~11400100
> *DONT HATEEEEEEEEE THAT MY RIDE IS GONNA BE BETTERS THAN URS!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM CAAAAN I GET AN UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :0 :biggrin: SHES A KEEPER UCE GOTTA LOVE HER WELCOME TO THE FAMILY CAN I HELP PAINT SINCE IM TAKING THAT PAINTING CLASS :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11400120
> *OK WELL GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE I'LL TALK SHIT TOMORROW SO PEACE OUT COWBOYS 4 LIFE.....................
> *


HEYYYYYYYYYYYY UR LEAVING ME HERE???


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11400124
> *for Lsmorena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you want the RED SAUSAGE
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


NAW....I PASS!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11400120
> *OK WELL GOOD NIGHT PEOPLE I'LL TALK SHIT TOMORROW SO PEACE OUT COWBOYS 4 LIFE.....................EXCEPT THE WIFE SHES A DOWN ASS RAIDERFAN :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 12:17 AM~11400128
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM CAAAAN I GET AN UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :0  :biggrin: SHES A KEEPER UCE GOTTA LOVE HER WELCOME TO THE FAMILY CAN I HELP PAINT SINCE IM TAKING THAT PAINTING CLASS :biggrin:
> *


SURE......I WAS THINKING....SILVER....WITH THE BLACK MARBLE IN IT...WHAT DO U THINK???


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:17 AM~11400131
> *NAW....I PASS!!
> *


  IS IT CAUSE I AM NOT FAT ENOUGH :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:17 AM~11400131
> *NAW....I PASS!! NINERS SUCK LIKE THAT JERSEY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 12:21 AM~11400153
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT


ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE SERIOUSLY ---WHO IS THE BEST QUARTERBACK OF ALL TIME SERIOUSLY


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:19 AM~11400138
> *SURE......I WAS THINKING....SILVER....WITH THE BLACK MARBLE IN IT...WHAT DO U THINK???
> *


 :biggrin: MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY  ILL HAVE TOO GET YOU SHCEDUALED IN


----------



## LsMoReNa

OKAY....I THINK IMMA GO REST NOW!!

YOU PEOPLE KEEP ON HAVING A GREAT NIGHT! SORRY IF ANYONE GOT OFFENDED...BUT YA KNOW THIS IS ALL A JOKE!

SWEET DREAMS!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 12:24 AM~11400164
> *:biggrin: MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY   ILL HAVE TOO GET YOU SHCEDUALED IN
> *


OKIES.....JUST KEEP IN MIND...THE BLACK MARBLE...GOTTA BE IN SHAPES LIKE LIGHTLING!!

TALK TO U LATER!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:26 AM~11400172
> *OKIES.....JUST KEEP IN MIND...THE BLACK MARBLE...GOTTA BE IN SHAPES LIKE LIGHTLING!!
> 
> TALK TO U LATER!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I LIKES WHERES PHATTBOY COME BACK COME BACK :tears: :tears: SHHHHH IM DOING THE SCENE FROM TITANIC :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

LSMORENA YOU LIVE IN BAKERS TAMBIEN OR LA


----------



## BIGTITO64

quote=LsMoReNa,Aug 21 2008, 12:24 AM~11400166]
OKAY....I THINK IMMA GO REST NOW!!

YOU PEOPLE KEEP ON HAVING A GREAT NIGHT! SORRY IF ANYONE GOT OFFENDED...BUT YA KNOW THIS IS ALL A JOKE!

SWEET DREAMS!
[/quote]
SWEET DREAMS HUH---GOTTA STEP MY GAME UP -----YOU LIKE A CLASSY LADY SO YOU GONNA GET THE GOOD STUFF


































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 21 2008, 12:23 AM~11400162
> *YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT
> ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE SERIOUSLY ---WHO IS THE BEST QUARTERBACK OF ALL TIME SERIOUSLY
> *


DONT EVEN GO THERE YEA MONTANA WAS DEFFINANTLY ONE OF THE GREATS BUT OF ALL TIME IS FAR FETCHED BRO BE REALISTIC YOU REALLY SHOULD LOOK AT THERE COLLEGE RATING AS WELL BEFORE YOU GO INTO OF ALL TIME BULL ISHHHHH


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 12:36 AM~11400221
> *DONT EVEN GO THERE YEA MONTANA WAS DEFFINANTLY ONE OF THE GREATS BUT OF ALL TIME IS FAR FETCHED BRO BE REALISTIC YOU REALLY SHOULD LOOK AT THERE COLLEGE RATING AS WELL BEFORE YOU GO INTO OF ALL TIME BULL ISHHHHH
> *


YEAH BESIDES FAVRE BEING IRONMAN AND TOM BRADY AND PAYTON I THINK THE PAST GREATS DID IT WELL LIKE 

ELWAY AND KELLY AND YES THE QB OF THE COWBOYS HE WAS GREAT-- BUT I THINK JOE WAS CLUTCH THAT IS WHY THEY CALLED HIM "THE MAN" JUST MY OPINION


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 21 2008, 12:45 AM~11400249
> *YEAH BESIDES FAVRE BEING IRONMAN AND TOM BRADY AND PAYTON I THINK THE PAST GREATS DID IT WELL LIKE
> 
> ELWAY AND KELLY AND YES THE QB OF THE COWBOYS HE WAS GREAT-- BUT I THINK JOE WAS CLUTCH THAT IS WHY THEY CALLED HIM "THE MAN" JUST MY OPINION
> *


RIGHT, THERES TOO MANY GREATS TO NAME ONE BUT HE WAS AND IS ONE THE GREATEST QB TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## munozfamily

> :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## Nasty

wow :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 08:33 AM~11401443
> *wow  :uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 21 2008, 08:35 AM~11401461
> *:wave:
> *


what up bro


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 08:49 AM~11401551
> *what up bro
> *


not much just killing time before work


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 21 2008, 10:11 AM~11402201
> *not much just killing time before work
> *


Im at work killin time :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 10:15 AM~11402226
> *Im at work killin time  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

just got 2 work n it seems i miss a lot on this topic :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 21 2008, 11:24 AM~11402795
> *just got 2 work n it seems i miss a lot on this topic  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 21 2008, 11:24 AM~11402795
> *just got 2 work n it seems i miss a lot on this topic  :biggrin:
> *


just a bunch of cowboy bullshit


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Aug 21 2008, 11:26 AM~11402820-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 11:29 AM~11402839
> *just a bunch of cowboy bullshit
> *






:cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 11:29 AM~11402839
> *just a bunch of cowboy bullshit
> *


 FUCK THE COWGIRLS AND PHATT PUTO


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## LADY DANNY_85

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

POST YOUR PIC GIRL


----------



## LADY DANNY_85




----------



## Nasty

Almost kick off time


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 21 2008, 12:16 AM~11400124
> *for Lsmorena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know you want the RED SAUSAGE
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


CAN YOU SAY









A HOMIE IF YOU GOT A RED SAUSAGE YOU GOT PROBLEM'S


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 12:17 AM~11400131
> *NAW....I PASS!!
> *


HAHAHAHA







HA
SUCKER YOU GOT DISSED I TOLD YOU SHE IS WITH ME........


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 04:31 PM~11405391
> *CAN YOU SAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HOMIE IF YOU GOT A RED SAUSAGE YOU GOT PROBLEM'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i just put that pic showing i am a fan not just some cat saying i like a team to try to be cool you know them bastards they are called faider fans :0 

also to show that i am not plumpy and so you UCE GUYS KNOW WHO I AM CAUSE WE MIGHT HANG OUT WITH UCE AT THE SUPER SHOW, KITA USUALLY CALLS ME AND ASKS IF WE WANT WE CAN COME IN WITH YOU CATS AND PARK OUR RIDES NEXT TO UCE.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 12:17 AM~11400128
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM CAAAAN I GET AN UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW :0  :biggrin: SHES A KEEPER UCE GOTTA LOVE HER WELCOME TO THE FAMILY CAN I HELP PAINT SINCE IM TAKING THAT PAINTING CLASS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 21 2008, 04:38 PM~11405460
> *hey i just put that pic showing i am a fan not just some cat saying i like a team to try to be cool  you know them bastards they are called faider fans :0
> 
> also to show that i am not plumpy and so you UCE GUYS KNOW WHO I AM CAUSE WE MIGHT HANG OUT WITH UCE AT THE SUPER SHOW, KITA USUALLY CALLS ME AND ASKS IF WE WANT WE CAN COME IN WITH YOU CATS AND PARK OUR RIDES NEXT TO UCE.
> *


THATS KOOL HOMIE THIS IS ALL FUN AND GAMES HOMIE DONT GET BUT HURT YOU KNOW UCE LOVES EVERYONE JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS MAN..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 04:41 PM~11405487
> *THATS KOOL HOMIE THIS IS ALL FUN AND GAMES HOMIE DONT GET BUT HURT YOU KNOW UCE LOVES EVERYONE JUST BUSTING YOUR BALLS MAN..... :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:OH THANK YOU I WAS GOING TO GO BE AN EMO AND CUT MYSELF FOR AWHILE. BUT SINCE YOU SAID IT IS ALL GOOOD




























FUCK THE FAIDERS AND THE COWGIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 21 2008, 04:48 PM~11405533
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:OH THANK YOU I WAS GOING TO GO BE AN EMO AND CUT MYSELF FOR AWHILE. BUT SINCE YOU SAID IT IS ALL GOOOD
> FUCK THE FAIDERS AND THE COWGIRLS :biggrin:
> *


LOL IS THAT THE GAY SAN FRANSCIO COMING OUT OF YOU...... :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by 65chevyridah_@Aug 21 2008, 04:52 PM~11405564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL YOU SEE THEY HAVE TO GIVE THAT SHIT AWAY ARE SHIT SALES LOL.... :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

IT IS STARTING


----------



## BIGTITO64

NINERS 3 BEARS 0


----------



## BIGTITO64

NINERS 6 BEARS 7


----------



## topdog

PHATTBOY ITS ON :machinegun: :guns: :rant:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 05:34 PM~11405938
> *PHATTBOY ITS ON  :machinegun:  :guns:  :rant:
> *


bring it puto


















TOPDOG A.K.A TOPBITCH


----------



## LsMoReNa

> quote=LsMoReNa,Aug 21 2008, 12:24 AM~11400166]
> OKAY....I THINK IMMA GO REST NOW!!
> 
> YOU PEOPLE KEEP ON HAVING A GREAT NIGHT! SORRY IF ANYONE GOT OFFENDED...BUT YA KNOW THIS IS ALL A JOKE!
> 
> SWEET DREAMS!


SWEET DREAMS HUH---GOTTA STEP MY GAME UP -----YOU LIKE A CLASSY LADY SO YOU GONNA GET THE GOOD STUFF















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

:thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 12:32 AM~11400205
> *LSMORENA YOU LIVE IN BAKERS TAMBIEN OR LA
> *


South Cetral L.A :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 06:14 PM~11406277
> *bring it puto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOPDOG A.K.A TOPBITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 08:19 PM~11407383
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

August 26, 2007

The 49ers dropped a 31-28 defeat on the road to the Chicago Bears. Catch up with what happened by following the quarter by quarter summaries below. 

1st Quarter, 49ers 0 – Bears 10 

Kicker Joe Nedney’s opening kickoff rolled out of bounds, giving the Bears the ball at their own 40 to start the game. 

Quarterback Rex Grossman came out firing, airing the ball deep to Bernard Berrian for a 45-yard completion to set Chicago up in the red zone. Running back Cedric Benson was dropped instantly for a one yard loss by Derek Smith, but Chicago got a fresh set of downs on the next play when Nate Clements was called for an illegal contact penalty. Benson got three on the ground, followed up by a five yard gain. On 3rd and 2, linebacker Manny Lawson and safety Keith Lewis stopped Benson about a foot short of the first down. On 4th and 1 from the 2, Benson managed to find his way to the end zone for a 2-yard score and a Chicago 7-0 early lead. 

Maurice Hicks was tagged in the backfield for a 1-yard loss, followed by a six-yard completion from Alex Smith to Darrell Jackson which set up a 3rd and 5 play. Smith threw to Taylor Jacobs, who was not able to make the low catch along the Bears sidelines. 

One of the NFL's most dangerous returners, Devin Hester slipped a few tackles to move the ball out to the 49-yardline for a 29-yard punt return. 

Grossman looked to Hester on a short pass who was well covered by Walt Harris for only a 3-yard gain on 1st and 10. On 2nd and 7, Derek Smith picked up a flag for an illegal contact infraction to give Chicago an automatic first down at the 49ers 43.Grossman then handed off to Benson who was dropped in the backfield by Lawson for a 5-yard loss. On 2nd and 15, Grossman threw up another well thrown pass to tight end Desmond Clark for a 30-yard pickup at the 49ers 19. On 1st and 10, Grossman took a shot at the end zone but overthrew his target. The snap exchange was bobbled and Grossman’s 3rd down throw was dropped. Kicker Robbie Gould’s 37-yard field goal hit the upright and bounced in. 

Bryan Gilmore fielded the kickoff but slipped during his return and got the ball out only to the 13-yardline. Hicks found only a yard on the ground on the first down carry, and then squeezed out two before the hole closed. On 3rd and 7, a false start by Kwame Harris pushed the 49ers back to the 11-yardline looking at a 3rd and 12. Michael Robinson gained 11 yards on a draw play, not enough to move the chains and the 49ers had to punt. 

With Hester leaving during the Bears offensive series with a shoulder injury, Berrian took over as punt returner and called for a fair catch at the 19 after a 59-yard Andy Lee punt 

Benson headed over right tackle to find five yards, and then Grossman hit fullback Jason McKie, who slipped a tackle for a 9-yard gain out to the 34. Grossman then connected with Greg Olsen for a 23-yard pickup into 49ers territory. Linebacker Patrick Willis closed quickly on a short pass to Benson, giving up only a 2-yrad gain, but on the next play he headed over left tackle for 6 yards and then on 3rd and 2 Adrian Peterson pounded his way up the middle for a 3-yard gain. After a 7-yard gain, safety Michael Lewis clobbered Benson for no gain to end the first quarter. 

2nd Quarter, 49ers 13 - Bears 31

The Bears opened the quarter with a 3rd and 3 at the 49ers 25-yardline and found a wide open Berrian for a 25-yard touchdown strike and a Bears 17-0 lead. The scoring drive covered 80 yards in 9 plays. 

Smith threw a short pass over the middle to Moran Norris for 4 yards, but Robinson was then pursued along the line of scrimmage as he tried to get the corner for no gain. On 3rd and 6, Smith fumbled the snap which he recovered at the 49ers 44. 

On the ensuing punt, Drisan James muffed the catch which was recovered by Marcus Hudson at the Bears 6-yardline. 

Smith handing off to Hicks three consecutive times and on his third try, he found his way to the end zone for a 2-yard touchdown. 

Following the score, the 49ers defense held Chicago to its first three and out, but punter Brad Maynard dropped the ball from the long snapper and then ran 31 yards for a first down instead. 

Chicago then swiftly marched down the field, covering 73 yards in 11 plays and scoring on a 2-yard touchdown pass from Grossman to Clark to take a Bears 24-7 lead with 6:30 to go in the first half. 

The 49ers offense was held to another three and out with Smith being dropped for a sack on a 3rd and 5 play. 

Following the punt, Benson kept it on the ground for 5 yards, which was then followed by a run for no gain by McKie. On 3rd and 5, Grossman was picked by Harris who returned it 52 yards for a 49ers touchdown. Nedney missed the extra point, and the 49ers trailed 24-13 with 3:24 left. 

Rashied Davis gashed his way up the middle for a 34-yard kickoff return. Benson picked up three on the ground, followed by an incomplete, and then a 10-yard completion from Grossman to Mike Hass for a first down at the Chicago 46. Lawson batted away a pass, followed by a Benson carry for no gain. On 3rd and 10, Grossman went to Peterson on a screen, who was held up after a 7-yard gain, bringing up the two-minute warning and a Bears 4th and 3. 

Following a fair catch by Brandon Williams, the 49ers had the ball at their own12. Robinson had a nice 8-yard carry but at the end of the run, Brian Urlacher forced the ball out which was then kicked and finally picked up by Nathan Vasher at the 35 and returned back to the 20. 

Isaac Sopoaga stuffed Benson for no gain, but Grossman then went to Olsen for a 16-yard pickup to the 4-yardline. A 12 men on the field penalty inched the Bears to the 2 with a 1st and goal. Willis made a stop in the backfield for a 1-yard loss, but Peterson avoided another stop at the line of scrimmage by Brandon Moore and then worked his way to the end zone for a 3-yard touchdown run with 36 seconds left. Maynard tacked on the extra point and the Bears upped their lead to 31-13. 

3rd Quarter, 49ers 13 - Bears 31

Looking at a 3rd and 5, tight end Vernon Davis made an over the shoulder 26-yard catch in Bears territory for a 49ers first down. Davis was then called for an illegal formation backing the 49ers to 2nd and 15. Hicks got around the corner for a 7-yard gain, but another flag on Davis put the 49ers at 3rd and 13 at the Bears 48. Hicks dropped Smith’s pass and the 49ers had to punt. 

With Brian Griese in at quarterback, the Bears kept it on the ground with Peterson gaining only three. Greise then tossed a short completion to Femi Ayanbadejo for another 3 yards. On 3rd and 4, Greise’s pass was incomplete and the Bears came on to punt. 

Smith connected with Taylor Jacobs for an 11-yard completion, and then picked up another five after an encroachment penalty. On 1st and 5 from the Bears 48-yardline, Robinson had no where to run and was stopped for no gain. Smith then threw two incomplete passes and the 49ers punted.

After a penalty on the punt, Lee re-kicked with his 52-yarder rolling out of bound at the Chicago 1. The Bears picked up a fresh set of downs with a 13-yard scramble by Griese. On 1st and 10 from his own 40, he handed off to Garrett Wolfe for a two-yard carry. Hannibal Navies came up with a sack for a loss of 7, followed by an aborted snap that Griese fell on. 

Williams followed up the defensive stop with a big 41-yard punt return to set Trent Dilfer up at the Bears 29-yardline. Dilfer immediately went to Ashley Lelie for a 16-yard pass completion. Robinson’s carry went for a loss of 2, followed by another pass to Lelie for 3. On 3rd and 9, Dilfer delivered to Walker right at the first down marker, setting the 49ers up with a first and goal from the 3 as the third quarter came to a conclusion. 

4th Quarter, 49ers 28 – Bears 31 

Dilfer found tight end Zachary Hilton for a 3-yard touchdown pass on the first play of the 4th quarter, but still trailed the Chicago Bears 31-20. 

The Bears picked up a fresh set of downs with two carries by Wolfe, but a hit in the backfield by Parys Haralson then put the Bears in 2nd and long, yardage they could not overcome. 

Following the punt, the 49ers took over with 11:07 to go from their own 21. 

Dilfer looked deep and found Lelie for a 19-yard strike out at the 42. Thomas Clayton picked up four yards on the ground, but on 2nd and 6, Dilfer’s pass was broken up over the middle before getting dropped for a sack on 3rd down. 

Wolfe’s 2-yard carry was followed by a Sam Rayburn sack of third-string quarterback Kyle Orton. On 3rd and 17, Wolfe was stopped quickly on a draw play, again by Rayburn. 

Dilfer remained in at quarterback, starting with excellent field position at the Bears 41-yardline. Walker showed excellent body control to make a 20-yard grab on a pass at the 21. Arkee Whitlock found only 2 yards on the ground before Dilfer took a strike deep to Jacobs that was broken up by a Chicago defender. On 3rd and 8, Dilfer went back to Walker, who made the catch but fumbled with the Bears recovering at the 8. 

The 49ers defense held Chicago to a three and out and following a penalty on the ensuing punt, Dilfer came back on with his unit at the Bears 32-yardline with 3:41remaining. 

After hitting Lelie for a 10-yard completion, Clayton ran over left end for a 7-yard pickup, followed by a 6-yard run off right tackle to move the 49ers to the 9-yardline. An incompletion led to the two minute warning, and after the break Dilfer connected with Jason Hill for a 9-yard touchdown. Dilfer also made good on the two-point conversion with a pass to Bryan Gilmore to close Chicago’s lead to within 4. 

The defense was unable to stop Wolfe, who had a 12-yard carry to move the chains and help Chicago effectively run out the clock for the win.
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAJAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ 49ERS WHAT JAJAJAJAJAAJAJA


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 08:57 PM~11407814
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IS TOMARRO THE BIGG DAY BIGGBOY YOU GET TO WEAR THE SILVER AND BLACK SEND A PIC TO YOUR HUN WITH A BIGG KISSS :0 LSMORENA :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:12 PM~11407989
> *IS TOMARRO THE BIGG DAY BIGGBOY YOU GET TO WEAR THE SILVER AND BLACK SEND A PIC TO YOUR HUN WITH A BIGG KISSS :0 LSMORENA :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YES TOMORRW IS THE DAY


----------



## UCEFAMILY

=>lsmorena RAIDERS BABY!THEN DIE







<=phattboy COWGIRLS TILL I DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE UHHHHHHP


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:09 PM~11407959
> *August 26, 2007
> 
> The 49ers dropped a 31-28 defeat on the road to the Chicago Bears. Catch up with what happened by following the quarter by quarter summaries below.
> 
> 1st Quarter, 49ers 0 – Bears 10
> 
> Kicker Joe Nedney’s opening kickoff rolled out of bounds, giving the Bears the ball at their own 40 to start the game.
> 
> Quarterback Rex Grossman came out firing, airing the ball deep to Bernard Berrian for a 45-yard completion to set Chicago up in the red zone. Running back Cedric Benson was dropped instantly for a one yard loss by Derek Smith, but Chicago got a fresh set of downs on the next play when Nate Clements was called for an illegal contact penalty. Benson got three on the ground, followed up by a five yard gain. On 3rd and 2, linebacker Manny Lawson and safety Keith Lewis stopped Benson about a foot short of the first down. On 4th and 1 from the 2, Benson managed to find his way to the end zone for a 2-yard score and a Chicago 7-0 early lead.
> 
> Maurice Hicks was tagged in the backfield for a 1-yard loss, followed by a six-yard completion from Alex Smith to Darrell Jackson which set up a 3rd and 5 play. Smith threw to Taylor Jacobs, who was not able to make the low catch along the Bears sidelines.
> 
> One of the NFL's most dangerous returners, Devin Hester slipped a few tackles to move the ball out to the 49-yardline for a 29-yard punt return.
> 
> Grossman looked to Hester on a short pass who was well covered by Walt Harris for only a 3-yard gain on 1st and 10. On 2nd and 7, Derek Smith picked up a flag for an illegal contact infraction to give Chicago an automatic first down at the 49ers 43.Grossman then handed off to Benson who was dropped in the backfield by Lawson for a 5-yard loss. On 2nd and 15, Grossman threw up another well thrown pass to tight end Desmond Clark for a 30-yard pickup at the 49ers 19. On 1st and 10, Grossman took a shot at the end zone but overthrew his target. The snap exchange was bobbled and Grossman’s 3rd down throw was dropped. Kicker Robbie Gould’s 37-yard field goal hit the upright and bounced in.
> 
> Bryan Gilmore fielded the kickoff but slipped during his return and got the ball out only to the 13-yardline. Hicks found only a yard on the ground on the first down carry, and then squeezed out two before the hole closed. On 3rd and 7, a false start by Kwame Harris pushed the 49ers back to the 11-yardline looking at a 3rd and 12. Michael Robinson gained 11 yards on a draw play, not enough to move the chains and the 49ers had to punt.
> 
> With Hester leaving during the Bears offensive series with a shoulder injury, Berrian took over as punt returner and called for a fair catch at the 19 after a 59-yard Andy Lee punt
> 
> Benson headed over right tackle to find five yards, and then Grossman hit fullback Jason McKie, who slipped a tackle for a 9-yard gain out to the 34. Grossman then connected with Greg Olsen for a 23-yard pickup into 49ers territory. Linebacker Patrick Willis closed quickly on a short pass to Benson, giving up only a 2-yrad gain, but on the next play he headed over left tackle for 6 yards and then on 3rd and 2 Adrian Peterson pounded his way up the middle for a 3-yard gain. After a 7-yard gain, safety Michael Lewis clobbered Benson for no gain to end the first quarter.
> 
> 2nd Quarter, 49ers 13 - Bears 31
> 
> The Bears opened the quarter with a 3rd and 3 at the 49ers 25-yardline and found a wide open Berrian for a 25-yard touchdown strike and a Bears 17-0 lead. The scoring drive covered 80 yards in 9 plays.
> 
> Smith threw a short pass over the middle to Moran Norris for 4 yards, but Robinson was then pursued along the line of scrimmage as he tried to get the corner for no gain. On 3rd and 6, Smith fumbled the snap which he recovered at the 49ers 44.
> 
> On the ensuing punt, Drisan James muffed the catch which was recovered by Marcus Hudson at the Bears 6-yardline.
> 
> Smith handing off to Hicks three consecutive times and on his third try, he found his way to the end zone for a 2-yard touchdown.
> 
> Following the score, the 49ers defense held Chicago to its first three and out, but punter Brad Maynard dropped the ball from the long snapper and then ran 31 yards for a first down instead.
> 
> Chicago then swiftly marched down the field, covering 73 yards in 11 plays and scoring on a 2-yard touchdown pass from Grossman to Clark to take a Bears 24-7 lead with 6:30 to go in the first half.
> 
> The 49ers offense was held to another three and out with Smith being dropped for a sack on a 3rd and 5 play.
> 
> Following the punt, Benson kept it on the ground for 5 yards, which was then followed by a run for no gain by McKie. On 3rd and 5, Grossman was picked by Harris who returned it 52 yards for a 49ers touchdown. Nedney missed the extra point, and the 49ers trailed 24-13 with 3:24 left.
> 
> Rashied Davis gashed his way up the middle for a 34-yard kickoff return. Benson picked up three on the ground, followed by an incomplete, and then a 10-yard completion from Grossman to Mike Hass for a first down at the Chicago 46. Lawson batted away a pass, followed by a Benson carry for no gain. On 3rd and 10, Grossman went to Peterson on a screen, who was held up after a 7-yard gain, bringing up the two-minute warning and a Bears 4th and 3.
> 
> Following a fair catch by Brandon Williams, the 49ers had the ball at their own12. Robinson had a nice 8-yard carry but at the end of the run, Brian Urlacher forced the ball out which was then kicked and finally picked up by Nathan Vasher at the 35 and returned back to the 20.
> 
> Isaac Sopoaga stuffed Benson for no gain, but Grossman then went to Olsen for a 16-yard pickup to the 4-yardline. A 12 men on the field penalty inched the Bears to the 2 with a 1st and goal. Willis made a stop in the backfield for a 1-yard loss, but Peterson avoided another stop at the line of scrimmage by Brandon Moore and then worked his way to the end zone for a 3-yard touchdown run with 36 seconds left. Maynard tacked on the extra point and the Bears upped their lead to 31-13.
> 
> 3rd Quarter, 49ers 13 - Bears 31
> 
> Looking at a 3rd and 5, tight end Vernon Davis made an over the shoulder 26-yard catch in Bears territory for a 49ers first down. Davis was then called for an illegal formation backing the 49ers to 2nd and 15. Hicks got around the corner for a 7-yard gain, but another flag on Davis put the 49ers at 3rd and 13 at the Bears 48. Hicks dropped Smith’s pass and the 49ers had to punt.
> 
> With Brian Griese in at quarterback, the Bears kept it on the ground with Peterson gaining only three. Greise then tossed a short completion to Femi Ayanbadejo for another 3 yards. On 3rd and 4, Greise’s pass was incomplete and the Bears came on to punt.
> 
> Smith connected with Taylor Jacobs for an 11-yard completion, and then picked up another five after an encroachment penalty. On 1st and 5 from the Bears 48-yardline, Robinson had no where to run and was stopped for no gain. Smith then threw two incomplete passes and the 49ers punted.
> 
> After a penalty on the punt, Lee re-kicked with his 52-yarder rolling out of bound at the Chicago 1. The Bears picked up a fresh set of downs with a 13-yard scramble by Griese. On 1st and 10 from his own 40, he handed off to Garrett Wolfe for a two-yard carry. Hannibal Navies came up with a sack for a loss of 7, followed by an aborted snap that Griese fell on.
> 
> Williams followed up the defensive stop with a big 41-yard punt return to set Trent Dilfer up at the Bears 29-yardline. Dilfer immediately went to Ashley Lelie for a 16-yard pass completion. Robinson’s carry went for a loss of 2, followed by another pass to Lelie for 3. On 3rd and 9, Dilfer delivered to Walker right at the first down marker, setting the 49ers up with a first and goal from the 3 as the third quarter came to a conclusion.
> 
> 4th Quarter, 49ers 28 – Bears 31
> 
> Dilfer found tight end Zachary Hilton for a 3-yard touchdown pass on the first play of the 4th quarter, but still trailed the Chicago Bears 31-20.
> 
> The Bears picked up a fresh set of downs with two carries by Wolfe, but a hit in the backfield by Parys Haralson then put the Bears in 2nd and long, yardage they could not overcome.
> 
> Following the punt, the 49ers took over with 11:07 to go from their own 21.
> 
> Dilfer looked deep and found Lelie for a 19-yard strike out at the 42. Thomas Clayton picked up four yards on the ground, but on 2nd and 6, Dilfer’s pass was broken up over the middle before getting dropped for a sack on 3rd down.
> 
> Wolfe’s 2-yard carry was followed by a Sam Rayburn sack of third-string quarterback Kyle Orton. On 3rd and 17, Wolfe was stopped quickly on a draw play, again by Rayburn.
> 
> Dilfer remained in at quarterback, starting with excellent field position at the Bears 41-yardline. Walker showed excellent body control to make a 20-yard grab on a pass at the 21. Arkee Whitlock found only 2 yards on the ground before Dilfer took a strike deep to Jacobs that was broken up by a Chicago defender. On 3rd and 8, Dilfer went back to Walker, who made the catch but fumbled with the Bears recovering at the 8.
> 
> The 49ers defense held Chicago to a three and out and following a penalty on the ensuing punt, Dilfer came back on with his unit at the Bears 32-yardline with 3:41remaining.
> 
> After hitting Lelie for a 10-yard completion, Clayton ran over left end for a 7-yard pickup, followed by a 6-yard run off right tackle to move the 49ers to the 9-yardline. An incompletion led to the two minute warning, and after the break Dilfer connected with Jason Hill for a 9-yard touchdown. Dilfer also made good on the two-point conversion with a pass to Bryan Gilmore to close Chicago’s lead to within 4.
> 
> The defense was unable to stop Wolfe, who had a 12-yard carry to move the chains and help Chicago effectively run out the clock for the win.
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAJAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ 49ERS WHAT JAJAJAJAJAAJAJA
> *










UCE LOL........


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:23 PM~11408118
> *YES TOMORRW IS THE DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHHH UCE JUST THINK ITS A WIN WIN SITUATION IM GONNA LIKE IT AND SO IS YOUR GIRL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:25 PM~11408134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UCE LOL........
> *


NINER FANS DO HEEEHEEEHEEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE WHEN DO THE COWGIRLS PLAY AGAIN


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:25 PM~11408137
> *AHHH UCE JUST THINK ITS A WIN WIN SITUATION IM GONNA LIKE IT AND SO IS YOUR GIRL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:24 PM~11408121
> *=>lsmorena RAIDERS BABY!THEN DIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <=phattboy COWGIRLS TILL I DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE UHHHHHHP
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:27 PM~11408146
> *NINER FANS DO HEEEHEEEHEEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE WHEN DO THE COWGIRLS PLAY AGAIN
> *


LIKE I SAID







ANYWAYS BACK TO REAL FOOTBALL







TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:25 PM~11408137
> *AHHH UCE JUST THINK ITS A WIN WIN SITUATION IM GONNA LIKE IT AND SO IS YOUR GIRL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:35 PM~11408224
> *LIKE I SAID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAYS BACK TO REAL FOOTBALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW :biggrin:
> *


REALLY WHAT SHOULD WE BET NOW A TATTOO :0 :biggrin: MONEY MMMMM?YOUR CAR


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 09:37 PM~11408239
> *:yes: I LOVE ME SOME PHATT BOY
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 PM~11408276
> *REALLY WHAT SHOULD WE BET NOW A TATTOO :0  :biggrin: MONEY MMMMM?YOUR CAR
> *


OH NOW YOU READY FOR BIG THINGS NOW HUH UCE......


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 PM~11408276
> *REALLY WHAT SHOULD WE BET NOW A TATTOO :0  :biggrin: MONEY MMMMM?YOUR CAR
> *


THIS IS GONNA BE EXCITING!!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 PM~11408277
> *
> *


TRUE!!! I AINT GONNA LIE!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

49erssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss FUCK IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11408287
> *OH NOW YOU READY FOR BIG THINGS NOW HUH UCE......
> *


BABYPHATT I WAS BORN READY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 21 2008, 09:43 PM~11408305
> *49erssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss FUCK IT
> *


 :nono: 

Its RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 09:43 PM~11408302
> *TRUE!!! I AINT GONNA LIE!!
> *


LIE ABOUT WHAT?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:45 PM~11408318
> *BABYPHATT I WAS BORN READY :0  :biggrin:
> *


WELL COME ON NAME IT :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lol traidersssssssssssssss :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:46 PM~11408330
> *LIE ABOUT WHAT?
> *


THAT SHE LOVES SOME BABYPHATT KEEP UP UCE :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin: 49ers


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11408351
> *lol traidersssssssssssssss :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:48 PM~11408353
> *THAT SHE LOVES SOME BABYPHATT KEEP UP UCE :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BABY....IF THE HOMIE HERE CAN KEEP UP....I KNOW U CAN TOO!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11408351
> *lol 40 WHINNERS :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:48 PM~11408353
> *THAT SHE LOVES SOME BABYPHATT KEEP UP UCE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

:biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11408366
> *DAMN BABY....IF THE HOMIE HERE CAN KEEP UP....I KNOW U CAN TOO!
> *


WEL BABY IF YOU LOOKED AT THE REPOST THAT U PUT IT'S BLANK IT JUST HAS MY NAME....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11408366
> *DAMN BABY....IF THE HOMIE HERE CAN KEEP UP....I KNOW U CAN TOO!
> *


IMMMA LOVER NOT A FIGHTER :biggrin: USO


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 21 2008, 09:48 PM~11408357
> *:biggrin: 49ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 09:51 PM~11408393
> *IMMMA LOVER NOT A FIGHTER :biggrin: USO
> *


WHATEVER


----------



## LsMoReNa

SOOOOOO.....UR COWBOYS PLAYING TOMORROW???


----------



## UCEFAMILY

NINAS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DIDNT THEY JUS LOSE TODAY


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 09:54 PM~11408422
> *SOOOOOO.....UR COWBOYS PLAYING TOMORROW???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: BABY.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:53 PM~11408418
> *WHATEVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ONLY WHEN IM LONELY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:55 PM~11408433
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: BABY.....
> *


AND U ALREADY KNOW THEY GONNA LOOSE...RIGHT????


----------



## PHATT BOY

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:ONLY WHEN IM LONELY :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 09:57 PM~11408451
> *AND U ALREADY KNOW THEY GONNA LOOSE...RIGHT????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

super bowl LLLLOOOOSSEERRSS!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 08:56 PM~11408448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TO BAD YOU GUYS STILL SUCK


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 09:57 PM~11408451
> *AND U ALREADY KNOW THEY GONNA LOOSE...RIGHT????
> *


YOUR FUNNY BABY


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 21 2008, 10:01 PM~11408509
> *TO BAD YOU GUYS STILL SUCK
> *


WE SUCK OK HOMIE


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11408287
> *OH NOW YOU READY FOR BIG THINGS NOW HUH UCE......
> *


UCE DONT MAKE ME ILL MAKE YOU POSE WITH YOUR BIRTHDAY SUIT AND A RAIDER JERSEY ON NEXT TO A FOUNTAIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: NEVERMIND THAT WILL MAKE ME SICKK  500 BUGS HOWS THAT :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

LOL GOOD NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 10:07 PM~11408577
> *UCE DONT MAKE ME ILL MAKE YOU POSE WITH YOUR BIRTHDAY SUIT AND A RAIDER JERSEY ON NEXT TO A FOUNTAIN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf: NEVERMIND THAT WILL MAKE ME SICKK  500 BUCKS HOWS THAT :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WE CAN DO 500 HOMIE YOUR ON......


----------



## topdog

HE MEANS $500 NOT CHEESEBURGERS FAT ASS :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:11 PM~11408612
> *HE MEANS $500  NOT CHEESEBURGERS FAT ASS :roflmao:
> *


DAM............


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11408593
> *SHIT WE CAN DO 500 HOMIE YOUR ON......
> *


SWEETIE.....HOW ABOUT U AND ME...WHAT ARE WE BETTING?


----------



## PHATT BOY

SHIT YOUR BACK TOPBITCH


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:14 PM~11408633
> *SWEETIE.....HOW ABOUT U AND ME...WHAT ARE WE BETTING?
> *


WI'LL TAKE CARE OF THAT BEHIND CLOSED DOORS


----------



## topdog

da force is with me fat boy :machinegun:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:14 PM~11408641
> *WI'LL TAKE CARE OF THAT BEHIND CLOSED DOORS
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:14 PM~11408642
> *da force is with me fat boy :machinegun:<<<<<WITH THAT CHEEP ASS GUN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










TOPBITCH


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:15 PM~11408647
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


LOL....GOOD EVENING TOPDOG..I SEE UR BACK!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:14 PM~11408641
> *WI'LL TAKE CARE OF THAT BEHIND CLOSED DOORS
> *


 :0 (((( WONDERING ))))


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:17 PM~11408660
> *LOL....GOOD EVENING TOPDOG..I want U BACK!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:15 PM~11408647
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


HATER.......


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:18 PM~11408666
> *:0  (((( WONDERING ))))
> *


THATS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:18 PM~11408672
> *HATER.......
> *


 :nono: :loco:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11408677
> *THATS RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## topdog

COW EAT UR TOUNGE :rofl:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:21 PM~11408707
> *COW EAT UR TOUNGE :rofl:
> *


----------



## topdog

:twak: :buttkick: :rant:


----------



## topdog

SO ARE YOU GOING TO PUT IT IN YOUR


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:27 PM~11408752
> *SO ARE YOU GOING TO PUT IT IN YOUR
> *


----------



## topdog

FUCK DA RAIDERS AND DA COWGIRLS :thumbsdown:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:30 PM~11408771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:27 PM~11408752
> *SO ARE YOU GOING TO PUT IT IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:32 PM~11408789
> *
> *


I TOLD YOU IM NOT GAY I WILL NOT PUT IT IN YOUR BUTT :angry:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:34 PM~11408797
> *I TOLD YOU IM NOT GAY I WILL NOT PUT IT IN YOUR BUTT :angry:
> *











WHAT A ***....


----------



## Nasty

*NINERS MOTHAFUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 10:37 PM~11408829
> *NINERS MOTHAFUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin: :guns:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 10:07 PM~11408577
> *UCE DONT MAKE ME ILL MAKE YOU POSE WITH YOUR BIRTHDAY SUIT AND A RAIDER JERSEY ON NEXT TO A FOUNTAIN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf: NEVERMIND THAT WILL MAKE ME SICKK  500 BUCKS HOWS THAT :biggrin:
> *


OK UCE 500 REAL AMERICAN DOLLARS YOUR ON HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:40 PM~11408849
> *OK UCE 500 REAL AMERICAN CHESSE BURGER YOUR ON HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:38 PM~11408833
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:  :guns:
> *


POOR TOPBITCH WITH HIS BB GUNS.......








TOPBITCH


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:41 PM~11408862
> *POOR LSMORENA WITH HER BB TITTIES.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOPBITCH
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:43 PM~11408872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:46 PM~11408885
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:43 PM~11408872
> *
> *


NOT NICE!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:46 PM~11408885
> *
> *


I C YOU LIKE GOLDEN SHOWERS THATS Y YOU SMELL LIKE PISS :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:47 PM~11408894
> *IM HOT TOPDOG TAKE ME!!
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:48 PM~11408895
> *I C YOU LIKE GOLDEN SHOWERS THATS Y YOU SMELL LIKE PISS :0
> *


THATS BETTER THEN A PEARL NECKLACE YOU


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:49 PM~11408909
> *LOL
> *


SO U CANT ANWSER ME HUH....


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:50 PM~11408912
> *THATS BETTER THEN MY  PEARL NECKLACE YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11408924
> *SO U CANT ANWSER ME HUH....
> *


SHE DOESNT WANT YOU NO MORE SHE HAS SEEN DA LIGHT


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:49 PM~11408909
> *LOL
> *


does the ls stand for luxury sport? :dunno:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 10:53 PM~11408944
> *does the ls stand for LARGE SNATCH? :dunno:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

<<<HI MY NAME IS TOPDOG AND I HATE MYSELF....


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:54 PM~11408954
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<HI MY NAME IS TOPDOG  AND I HATE MYSELF....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LAME :thumbsdown:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:51 PM~11408924
> *SO U CANT ANWSER ME HUH....
> *


 :0 SORRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I JUST SEEN IT!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:52 PM~11408940
> *SHE DOESNT WANT YOU NO MORE SHE HAS SEEN DA LIGHT
> *


I KNOW HUH







OH WELL FUCK IT


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:55 PM~11408963
> *:0  SORRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I JUST SEEN IT!!!
> *


DAMN IT TOOK HER THAT LONG TO FIND YOUR PIPI


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 10:53 PM~11408944
> *does the ls stand for luxury sport? :dunno:
> *


No....for some party krew I was in back in the days!! 

Luxury Sport....sounds nice!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11408973
> *DAMN IT TOOK HER THAT LONG TO FIND YOUR PIPI
> *


WHATS PIPI :dunno:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11408968
> *I KNOW HUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH WELL FUCK IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Ummmm like that huh!!! Fuk It???


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:57 PM~11408977
> *No....for some GUY krew I DID back in the days!!
> 
> Luxury Sport....UMM sounds nice!!
> *


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:57 PM~11408977
> *No....for some party krew I was in back in the days!!
> 
> Luxury Sport....sounds nice!!
> *


 :cheesy: 


so what did it stand for?

las sexys :dunno:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 10:58 PM~11408985
> *:0 Ummmm like that huh!!! Fuk It???
> *


OH NOW U WANT TO ANWSER ME HUH...


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:58 PM~11408981
> *WHATS PIPI :dunno:
> *


DA ONE I PUT IN YOUR MOUTH :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11408990
> *:cheesy:
> so what did it stand for?
> 
> las sexys :dunno:
> *


las socias!!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 11:02 PM~11409018
> *las socias!!!
> *


YOU SUCK LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11408997
> *DA ONE I PUT IN YOUR MOUTH :biggrin:
> *


OH IS THAT WHAT YOU CALL IT I THOUGHT IT WAS A PIECE OF HAIR...


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 11:02 PM~11409018
> *las socias!!!
> *


  nice


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 10:59 PM~11408992
> *OH NOW U WANT TO ANWSER ME HUH...
> *


OK PUES!!! NOOOO!!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 11:04 PM~11409028
> *OH IS THAT WHAT YOU CALL IT I THOUGHT IT WAS A PIECE OF HAIR...
> *


YOU *** :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 21 2008, 11:04 PM~11409030
> *  nice
> *


Thank You Sir!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 21 2008, 11:04 PM~11409036
> *YOU *** :roflmao:
> *


LOL......


----------



## LsMoReNa

moment of silence!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11409090
> *moment of silence!!!
> *


THEY GAVE UP LIKE THERE CHEEP ASS TEAMS.....


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 11:16 PM~11409099
> *THEY GAVE UP LIKE THERE CHEEP ASS TEAMS.....
> *


I havent gamed up!! So that means my team (RAIDERS) aint cheap!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 11:16 PM~11409099
> *I GAVE UP THESE CHEEKS, MY ASS, AND CREATED A BLOW JOB TEAM.....
> *



:0 :biggrin: 



:wave:


----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## stonedraiders1213




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 22 2008, 10:00 AM~11411236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

show them locs show them that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

*NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 21 2008, 09:56 PM~11408448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Aug 22 2008, 10:43 AM~11411605
> *show them locs show them that shit :biggrin:
> *




u r right u got shit for brains :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 09:34 AM~11411532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Chuck Norris??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Aug 22 2008, 11:25 AM~11411912
> *Is that Chuck Norris??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


might as well be after he hurt the ebars like he did :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

NO, ITS THE CHOLO DJ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 22 2008, 11:29 AM~11411941
> *NO, ITS THE CHOLO DJ!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 22 2008, 11:29 AM~11411941
> *NO, ITS THE CULO DJ!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

GO NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11412043
> *GO NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 09:31 AM~11411503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 22 2008, 04:05 PM~11414129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsdown: the players, the games and the moments = FUCK DALLAS :thumbsdown:


----------



## cool runnings

:biggrin: RECOGNIZE GAME WHEN IT'S IN YOUR FACE...SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## locs_650

Our future ....


----------



## locs_650




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 22 2008, 04:08 PM~11414148
> *:thumbsdown: the players, the games and the moments = FUCK DALLAS :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 03:42 PM~11414399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x187^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11414368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hatters


----------



## CHUKO 204

RAIDERS year this year


----------



## stonedraiders1213

REST IN PEACE A TRUE LEGEND. GENE UPSHAW NOT ONLY A RAIDER BUT HE DID ALOT FOR THE NFL AND PLAYER.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 21 2008, 11:17 PM~11409113
> *I havent gamed up!! So that means my team (RAIDERS) aint cheap!!! :biggrin:
> *















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





















j/k

but seriously get with the NINERS


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 22 2008, 04:08 PM~11414148
> *:thumbsdown: the players, the games and the moments = FUCK DALLAS :thumbsdown:
> *


X100000000000000


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 22 2008, 05:03 PM~11414526
> *x187^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11414399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PHATT PUTO TOO


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK SO I LOST THE BET NOW I'M GOING TO PAY WHAT I OWE AND THAT WAS TO WEAR A RAIDER JERSEY SO HERE YOU GO UCE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








THATS RIGHT COWBOYS BABY FUCK THE RAIDERS
















OK UCE THERE YOU GO ME IN A RAIDER JERSEY NOW WHERE'S MY 500 DOLLARS AT USO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11416448
> *OK SO I LOST THE BET NOW I'M GOING TO PAY WHAT I OWE AND THAT WAS TO WEAR A RAIDER JERSEY SO HERE YOU GO UCE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS RIGHT COWBOYS BABY FUCK THE RAIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK UCE THERE YOU GO ME IN A RAIDER JERSEY NOW WHERE'S MY 500 CHEESEBURGERS  :biggrin: AT USO :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11416448
> *OK SO I LOST THE BET NOW I'M GOING TO PAY WHAT I OWE AND THAT WAS TO WEAR A RAIDER JERSEY SO HERE YOU GO UCE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS RIGHT COWBOYS BABY FUCK THE RAIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK UCE THERE YOU GO ME IN A RAIDER JERSEY NOW WHERE'S MY 500 DOLLARS AT USO :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


see how much better you look hell THE OL LADY MIGHT EVEN LIKE YOU A LIL MORE :biggrin: WE NEVER DECIDED WHAT TO BET YOU JUMPED OFF LINE LASTNIGHT WHEN I GOT BACK ON :biggrin: WE'LL BET THIS UPCOMING WEEKEND DAAAAM THAT JERSEY LOOKS GOOD ON YOU :biggrin: USO


----------



## UCEFAMILY

HEY UCE SEPT 15 WE WILL BET SOME BIGG DOLLARS HOWS THAT AND WE WILL LET SOME PEEPS HOLD THE CASH HOW EVER MUCH YOU WANNA BET COWBOYS VS EAGLES YOUR TIME FOR REVENGE :0 :biggrin: DAAAAAM DO YOU HAVE ANY NAILS LEFT THAT WAS TOO CLOSE


----------



## UCEFAMILY

I THINK IM GONNA CALL A PERSONAL FOUL ON PHATTBOY FOR PUTTING AN X ON THE JERSEY WE SAID RAIDER JERSEY NOT WITH A 49ER X ON IT


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 22 2008, 10:08 PM~11416873
> *see how much better you look hell THE OL LADY MIGHT EVEN LIKE YOU A LIL MORE :biggrin: WE NEVER DECIDED WHAT TO BET YOU JUMPED OFF LINE LASTNIGHT WHEN I GOT BACK ON  :biggrin: WE'LL BET THIS UPCOMING WEEKEND DAAAAM THAT JERSEY LOOKS GOOD ON YOU :biggrin: USO
> *


JUST LIKE A RAIDER FAN ALWAYS SAY WE NEVER DECIDED ANYTHING WHEN YOU CAME AT ME WITH THE 500 BUCKS FOR THE BET I SAID OK YOUR ON LETS DO IT FOR 500 ANERCIAN DOLLARS SO YOU COULD'NT SAY THAT YOU SAID BUCKS NOT DOLLARS I EVEN PM YOU LAST NIGHT AND I KNOW YOU READ THAT
SO I LOST THE FRIST BET AND I PAID UP NOW YOU LOST AND COME OUT WITH THIS WELL THATS A RAIDER FAN FOR..........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 21 2008, 10:07 PM~11408577
> *UCE DONT MAKE ME ILL MAKE YOU POSE WITH YOUR BIRTHDAY SUIT AND A RAIDER JERSEY ON NEXT TO A FOUNTAIN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf: NEVERMIND THAT WILL MAKE ME SICKK  500 BUGS HOWS THAT :biggrin:
> *


OH NOW YOU WANT TO CHANGE IT TO BUGS HUH DONT BUCKS THATS KOOL UCE I KNOW HOW RAIDER FANS ARE AT LEAST THE 49ERS FANS PAY UP I GIVE THEM THAT MUCH THEY KEEP THERE WORD LIKE I DO :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

LET ME REFERSH YOUR MEMORY CUZ YOU CHANGED IT FROM BUCKS TO BUGS GO BACK TO PAGE 112 WHERE I POSTED AUGUST 21 AT 10:09 AND SAID YOUR ON TO YOUR BET.........BUT LET ME GUESS IF I WOULD OF LOST YOU WOULD BE TELLING ME TO PAY UP THE 500 AND I WOULD OF JUST LIKE I DID WITH THE RAIDER JERSEY BUT I GUESS YOUR WORD NOT MEAN SHIT THATS SAD BUT THATS KOOL I DID'NT EXPECT YOU TO PAY UP CUZ YOUR A RAIDER FAN THATS WHY I SAY PISS ON THE RAIDER NATION







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 22 2008, 10:18 PM~11416927
> *HEY UCE SEPT 15 WE WILL BET SOME BIGG DOLLARS HOWS THAT AND WE WILL LET SOME PEEPS HOLD THE CASH HOW EVER MUCH YOU WANNA BET  COWBOYS VS EAGLES YOUR TIME FOR REVENGE :0  :biggrin: DAAAAAM DO YOU HAVE ANY NAILS LEFT THAT WAS TOO CLOSE
> *


LIKE YOU GOT BIG DOLLARS UCE YOU OWE ME 500 SO YOU THINK I'M GOING TO BET YOU MORE IF YOU CANT PAY THAT NAH I'M KOOL KEEP THAT CHUMP CHANGE
YOU NEED IT MORE THAN ME, AND HOW IS IT REVENGE WHEN I LOST THE FRIST BET AND YOU LOST THE 2ND :werd:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 22 2008, 06:30 PM~11415106
> *REST IN PEACE A TRUE LEGEND. GENE UPSHAW NOT ONLY A RAIDER BUT HE DID ALOT FOR THE NFL AND PLAYER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 12:08 AM~11417494
> *LIKE YOU GOT BIG DOLLARS UCE YOU OWE ME 500 SO YOU THINK I'M GOING TO BET YOU MORE IF YOU CANT PAY THAT NAH I'M KOOL KEEP THAT CHUMP CHANGE
> YOU NEED IT MORE THAN ME, AND HOW IS IT REVENGE WHEN I LOST THE FRIST BET AND YOU LOST THE 2ND :werd:
> *


USO WE NEVER AGREED YEA I GOT YOUR PM SHOW ME WHERE I AGREED HEY UCE IF I WOULD HAVE SAID YOUR ON IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ON DONT COMPARE WEARING A JEARSEY TO 5OO BUCKS I CHANGED THE BUCKS TODAY TO BUGGS CAUSE THATS WHAT THE COWBOYS ARE WORTH BUGGS :biggrin: BUT ON A SERIOUS NOTE WHEN YOU SENT ME A PM I LOOKED UP TO SEE WHO THEM FGS WERE PLAYING TEXANS I WOULDNT BET ON THEM IF MY LIFE DEPENDED ON IT I CANT EVEN BELIEVE YOU GUYS EVEN ALMOST LOST TO THEM I HONESTLY THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GONNA BLOW THEM OUT OF THE WATER NOT CAUSE THEM COWGIRLS ARE GOOD CAUSE THEY SUCK MORE THAN THEM COWGIRLS WHEN I GOT BACK ONLINE YOU GUYS WERE GONE I DIDNT EVEN READ THE BACK PAGES LAST NIGHT TILL TODAY WHEN YOU SAID PAY UP I THREW UP A COUPLE OF SUGGESTIONS BUT BE HONEST USO WHERE DID WE BOTH AGREE TO A BET LIKE LAST TIME  OH NOW YOUR THE BIGG BOLLA CHUMP CHANGE :angry: AND NO I WOULDNT HAVE ASKED FOR CASH IF I NEVER AGREED IF YOUR SORRY ASS TEAM LOST IM NOT LIKE DAT UCE IM A REAL MUFUGA


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 01:59 AM~11417774
> *USO WE NEVER AGREED YEA I GOT YOUR PM SHOW ME WHERE I AGREED HEY UCE IF I WOULD HAVE SAID YOUR ON IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ON DONT COMPARE WEARING A JEARSEY TO 5OO BUCKS I CHANGED THE BUCKS TODAY TO BUGGS CAUSE THATS WHAT THE COWBOYS ARE WORTH BUGGS  :biggrin: BUT ON A SERIOUS NOTE WHEN YOU SENT ME A PM I LOOKED UP TO SEE WHO THEM FGS WERE PLAYING TEXANS I WOULDNT BET ON THEM IF MY LIFE DEPENDED ON IT I CANT EVEN BELIEVE YOU GUYS EVEN ALMOST LOST TO THEM I HONESTLY THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GONNA BLOW THEM OUT OF THE WATER NOT CAUSE THEM COWGIRLS ARE GOOD CAUSE THEY SUCK MORE THAN THEM COWGIRLS WHEN I GOT BACK ONLINE YOU GUYS WERE GONE I DIDNT EVEN READ THE BACK PAGES LAST NIGHT TILL TODAY WHEN YOU SAID PAY UP I THREW UP A COUPLE OF SUGGESTIONS BUT BE HONEST USO WHERE DID WE BOTH AGREE TO A BET LIKE LAST TIME   OH NOW YOUR THE BIGG BOLLA CHUMP CHANGE  :angry: AND NO I WOULDNT HAVE ASKED FOR CASH IF I NEVER AGREED IF YOUR SORRY ASS TEAM LOST IM NOT LIKE DAT UCE IM A REAL MUFUGA
> *


Oh hell NO! I know you guys aing trying to gain up on my Raider homie! You brought the big dog out of its gate now!!! What .. who wants some?
* Raiders babe! *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 02:04 AM~11417783
> *Oh hell NO! I know you guys aing trying to gain up on my Raider homie! You brought the big dog out of its gate now!!! What .. who wants some?
> Raiders babe!
> *


HELL YEA TELL EM RUTHIE DEM BOYS JUST DONT KNOW HE LOOKS ALRIGHT IN DAT RAIDER JERSEY BUT THE JERSEY WOULD LOOK BETTER ON YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 02:08 AM~11417793
> *HELL YEA TELL EM RUTHIE DEM BOYS JUST DONT KNOW HE LOOKS ALRIGHT IN DAT RAIDER JERSEY BUT THE JERSEY WOULD LOOK BETTER ON YOU :biggrin:
> *


It sure does... I'm bout to go to the bay area bbq with it on. Ill take some knock outs for the team.. he he


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 02:10 AM~11417796
> *It sure does... I'm bout to go to the bay area bbq with it on. Ill take some knock outs for the team.. he he
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :around: :rofl: :wow: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: 
GOBLESS YA


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 02:13 AM~11417801
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :around:  :rofl:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  :yes:
> GOBLESS YA
> *


Alright man.. have a good morning! I have to take my Raider nap.. he he


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Aug 23 2008, 02:15 AM~11417804
> *Alright man.. have a good morning! I have to take my Raider nap.. he he
> *


ALRIGHT







USO STYLE :biggrin: ONE LOVE


----------



## djmikethecholodj

RUTHIE,
YOU DONT HAVE TO TAKE ANY KNOCKOUTS FOR THE TEAM, THE TEAM TAKES PLENTY THEMSELVES
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

"HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 23 2008, 07:58 AM~11418247
> *RUTHIE,
> YOU DONT HAVE TO TAKE ANY KNOCKOUTS FOR THE TEAM, THE TEAM TAKES PLENTY THEMSELVES
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> "HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

GOOD MORNING AINT NOBODY!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 23 2008, 08:20 AM~11418304
> *GOOD MORNING AINT NOBODY!!
> *


wHATS UP Mike how you doing :wave:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 01:59 AM~11417774
> *USO WE NEVER AGREED YEA I GOT YOUR PM SHOW ME WHERE I AGREED HEY UCE IF I WOULD HAVE SAID YOUR ON IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ON DONT COMPARE WEARING A JEARSEY TO 5OO BUCKS I CHANGED THE BUCKS TODAY TO BUGGS CAUSE THATS WHAT THE COWBOYS ARE WORTH BUGGS  :biggrin: BUT ON A SERIOUS NOTE WHEN YOU SENT ME A PM I LOOKED UP TO SEE WHO THEM FGS WERE PLAYING TEXANS I WOULDNT BET ON THEM IF MY LIFE DEPENDED ON IT I CANT EVEN BELIEVE YOU GUYS EVEN ALMOST LOST TO THEM I HONESTLY THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE GONNA BLOW THEM OUT OF THE WATER NOT CAUSE THEM COWGIRLS ARE GOOD CAUSE THEY SUCK MORE THAN THEM COWGIRLS WHEN I GOT BACK ONLINE YOU GUYS WERE GONE I DIDNT EVEN READ THE BACK PAGES LAST NIGHT TILL TODAY WHEN YOU SAID PAY UP I THREW UP A COUPLE OF SUGGESTIONS BUT BE HONEST USO WHERE DID WE BOTH AGREE TO A BET LIKE LAST TIME   OH NOW YOUR THE BIGG BOLLA CHUMP CHANGE  :angry: AND NO I WOULDNT HAVE ASKED FOR CASH IF I NEVER AGREED IF YOUR SORRY ASS TEAM LOST IM NOT LIKE DAT UCE IM A REAL MUFUGA
> *


OK UCE ALL I'M SAYING IS YOU CAME TO ME WITH THAT BET AND I ACCEPTED IT SO HOW IS THAT NOT AGREEING TO IT I TOOK YOUR WORD FOR IT CUZ YOU CAME AT ME WITH THE BET BUT ANYWAYS JUST DROP IT CUZ WE BOTH KNOW RAIDER FANS SUCK AND DONT KEEP THERE WORD AND IT DONT MATTER WHO THEY PLAYED YOU SHOULD OF THOUGHT OF THAT BEFORE YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH BUT OH WELL YOUR STILL USO FAMILY SO I LOVE YOU FOR THAT BUT NEXT TIME WE BET AND I LOSE EXPECT ME TO BACK OUT LIKE YOU DID....... :biggrin: 
USO U KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## DenaLove

Ok lets be real! Everyone knows the team to beat in the AFC West are the Chargers! Which they'll probably go on to win their division. On the NFC side everyone knows the Cowboys are the favorite to win it all! Nuff said!!!!!!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 08:07 AM~11418462
> *OK UCE ALL I'M SAYING IS YOU CAME TO ME WITH THAT BET AND I ACCEPTED IT SO HOW IS THAT NOT AGREEING TO IT I TOOK YOUR WORD FOR IT CUZ YOU CAME AT ME WITH THE BET BUT ANYWAYS JUST DROP IT CUZ WE BOTH KNOW RAIDER FANS SUCK AND DONT KEEP THERE WORD AND IT DONT MATTER WHO THEY PLAYED YOU SHOULD OF THOUGHT OF THAT BEFORE YOU OPENED YOUR MOUTH BUT OH WELL YOUR STILL USO FAMILY SO I LOVE YOU FOR THAT BUT NEXT TIME WE BET AND I LOSE EXPECT ME TO BACK OUT LIKE YOU DID....... :biggrin:
> USO U KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> *


I would have bet his ass to wear a Dallas Cowboys bikini. But then again he probably would have wooost out on that too.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 23 2008, 09:26 AM~11418542
> *I would have bet his ass to wear a Dallas Cowboys bikini. But then again he probably would have wooost out on that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X1BILLION YEAH YOUR RIGHT HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 23 2008, 07:58 AM~11418247
> *RUTHIE,
> YOU DONT HAVE TO TAKE ANY KNOCKOUTS FOR THE TEAM, THE TEAM TAKES PLENTY THEMSELVES
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> "HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"
> *


pinche cholo go to jail already :0 j/k :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11416448
> *OK SO I LOST THE BET NOW I'M GOING TO PAY WHAT I OWE AND THAT WAS TO WEAR A RAIDER JERSEY SO HERE YOU GO UCE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS RIGHT COWBOYS BABY FUCK THE RAIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK UCE THERE YOU GO ME IN A RAIDER JERSEY NOW WHERE'S MY 500 DOLLARS AT USO :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 WHO THIS PUTO


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 23 2008, 12:04 PM~11419244
> *WHO THIS PUTO
> *


hHE DOES LOOK PRETTY GAY LOL WHAT A SELL OUT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 23 2008, 09:16 AM~11418504
> *Ok lets be real! Everyone knows the team to beat in the AFC West are the Chargers! Which they'll probably go on to win their division. On the NFC side everyone knows the Cowboys are the favorite to win it all! Nuff said!!!!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 23 2008, 12:06 PM~11419263
> *hHE DOES LOOK PRETTY GAY LOL WHAT A SELL OUT
> *


A SELL OUT HUH NAH JUST PAYING MY LOSS ON THAT BET THATS ALL HOMIE I KEEP MY WORD :0 :0 :0 :0 


AND DONT YOU SEE THE TATOO PUTO I'M A COWBOY FOR LIFE YOU


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 12:40 PM~11419415
> *A SELL OUT HUH NAH JUST PAYING MY LOSS ON THAT BET THATS ALL HOMIE I KEEP MY WORD  :0  :0  :0  :0
> AND DONT YOU SEE THE TATOO PUTO I'M A COWBOY FOR LIFE YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


wow much love uce WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE :biggrin:








:biggrin:

BY THE WAY YOUR NUCKLE LOOKS SOMEONE IS MISSING A TOOTH UCE :roflmao: :roflmao: FG YOU DONT SAY A RAIDER FAN I AINT WALKING INTO THAT ONE  










THIS IS THE COWGIRL FAN THAT LIVES WITH ME MY NIECE THE ONLY IN OUR OUT OF MY NIECES AND NEPHEWS SOME DAY SHE WILL BE A RAIDER I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 01:20 PM~11419612
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> wow much love uce WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> BY THE WAY YOUR NUCKLE LOOKS SOMEONE IS MISSING A TOOTH UCE :roflmao:  :roflmao: FG YOU DONT SAY A RAIDER FAN I AINT WALKING INTO THAT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS THE COWGIRL FAN THAT LIVES WITH ME MY NIECE THE ONLY IN OUR OUT OF MY NIECES AND NEPHEWS SOME DAY SHE WILL BE A RAIDER I KNOW :biggrin:
> *


IT MUST ME DARK IF YOU COULD'NT READ WHAT WE BETED :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AND YEAH HE WAS A RAIDER FAN BUT THATS NOT Y I HIT HIM LOL......
AND YOU SEE UCE YOUR NIECE KNOWS WHATS UP WITH THE COWBOYS :biggrin:
OH YEAH DID YOUR KID DRAW THAT WEAK ASS COVER UP OVER MY TAT......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 01:44 PM~11419743
> *IT MUST ME DARK IF YOU COULD'NT READ WHAT WE BETED :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AND YEAH HE WAS A RAIDER FAN BUT THATS NOT Y I HIT HIM LOL......
> AND YOU SEE UCE YOUR NIECE KNOWS WHATS UP WITH THE COWBOYS :biggrin:
> OH YEAH DID YOUR KID DRAW THAT WEAK ASS COVER UP OVER MY TAT......
> *


ITS ALWAYS DARK AND NO!COWGIRL APPEREAL COMES IN THIS HOUSE IVE TOOKEN A 49ER FAN AND A COWGIRL FAN TO A RAAIDER GAME AND THEY BOTH BOUGHT RAIDERS JERSEY BEFORE THEY WENT IN NO LIE AND I GOT THE JERSEY AFTER THE GAME AND THE COWGIRL FAN SWITCHED THE FOLLOWING YEAR TO BE A RAIDER FAN :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 01:50 PM~11419773
> *ITS ALWAYS DARK AND NO!COWGIRL APPEREAL COMES IN THIS HOUSE IVE TOOKEN A 49ER FAN AND A COWGIRL FAN TO A RAAIDER GAME AND THEY BOTH BOUGHT RAIDERS JERSEY BEFORE THEY WENT IN NO LIE AND I GOT THE JERSEY AFTER THE GAME AND THE COWGIRL FAN SWITCHED THE FOLLOWING YEAR TO BE A RAIDER FAN :biggrin:
> *


LET ME GUESS YOU BETTED THEM AND THEY LOST SO LIKE THE COWBOYS FAN THEY ARE THEY PAID THERE BET RIGHT THEY DIDNT BACK DOWN HUH UCE :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 01:56 PM~11419806
> *LET ME GUESS YOU BETTED THEM AND THEY LOST SO LIKE THE COWBOYS FAN THEY ARE THEY PAID THERE BET RIGHT THEY DIDNT BACK DOWN HUH UCE :thumbsup:
> *


NO BETTS THERE THEY WANTED TO GO THEY EVEN PAID FOR THERE OWN TICKETS :biggrin: IVE PAID MY DUES :biggrin:WHEN EVER YOU WANT WHEN WE AGREE ON A BETT IF I LOSE NO PROBLEM RAIDERS PLAY TODAY WHATS UP  YOU WANNA DO THE JERSEY THANG OR DO YOU WANT TO WEAR A THONG THIS TIME


----------



## UCEFAMILY

YEA UCE STOP THAT


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 02:02 PM~11419836
> *NO BETTS THERE THEY WANTED TO GO THEY EVEN PAID FOR THERE OWN TICKETS :biggrin: IVE PAID MY DUES  :biggrin:WHEN EVER YOU WANT WHEN WE AGREE ON A BETT IF I LOSE NO PROBLEM RAIDERS PLAY TODAY WHATS UP  YOU WANNA DO THE JERSEY THANG OR DO YOU WANT TO WEAR A THONG THIS TIME
> *


NOT WITH ME, BUT I'M KOOL ON THE BET'S YOU ENJOY YOUR LOSS :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11419859
> *NOT WITH ME, BUT I'M KOOL ON THE BET'S YOU ENJOY YOUR LOSS :0
> *


THATS RIGHT A SCARED COWGIRL FAN THATS COOL YOU WILL WANT TO AGAIN ONLY WHEN YOUR TEAM PLAYS ANOTHER CRAPPY TEAM  STILL GOT LOV FOR YOU USO MAKE SURE TO HANG UP THAT RAIDER JERSEY DONT GET IT DIRTY YEA YOU SAY MY NIECE KNOWS WHATS UP SO DOES YOUR GIRL LSMORENA WHATS UP RAIDER THEE OLD-MAN IS A HATER


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 02:18 PM~11419905
> *THATS RIGHT A SCARED COWGIRL FAN THATS COOL YOU WILL WANT TO AGAIN ONLY WHEN YOUR TEAM PLAYS ANOTHER CRAPPY TEAM   STILL GOT LOV FOR YOU USO MAKE SURE TO HANG UP THAT RAIDER JERSEY DONT GET IT DIRTY YEA YOU SAY MY NIECE KNOWS WHATS UP SO DOES YOUR GIRL LSMORENA WHATS UP RAIDER THEE OLD-MAN IS A HATER
> *


YEAH THATS IT I'M SCARED hno: AND THE JERSEY WAS A HOMIE AND I GAVE IT BACK ALREADY AND AS FAR AS LSMORENA I'M DONE WITH THAT THATS ALL YOU HOMIE :0 :0 :0 :0 YOU GUYS ARE PERFECT FOR EACH OTHER BOTH CHEAP AS RAIDERS FAN AND YOU BOTH LAG :nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 02:30 PM~11419954
> *YEAH THATS IT I'M SCARED hno: AND THE JERSEY WAS A HOMIE AND I GAVE IT BACK ALREADY AND AS FAR AS LSMORENA I'M DONE WITH THAT THATS ALL YOU HOMIE :0  :0  :0  :0 YOU GUYS ARE PERFECT FOR EACH OTHER BOTH CHEAP AS RAIDERS FAN AND YOU BOTH LAG :nicoderm:
> *


DAAAAM UCE LIKE THAT !IM COOL WITH THAT I GOTTA A WIFEY !WHOS KEEPING THE ELCO :biggrin: HEY UCE ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE PORTERVILLE SHOW


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 02:38 PM~11419986
> *DAAAAM UCE LIKE THAT !IM COOL WITH THAT I GOTTA A WIFEY !WHOS KEEPING THE ELCO :biggrin: HEY UCE ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO THE PORTERVILLE SHOW
> *


THATS ALL HER FUCK THAT SILVER AND BLACK I DONT THINK SO


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 02:46 PM~11420026
> *THATS ALL HER FUCK THAT SILVER AND BLACK I DONT THINK SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHHHH UCE WHERS YOUR HEART AT ITS JUST A GAME!NEVER MIX BUISSNESS WITH PLESURE !YOUR SUPPOSE TO LIKE HER FOR WHO SHE IS NOT WHAT YOU WANT HER TO BE !I AM TOO TRYING TOO CHANGE I THROUGH MY NIECE OUT LAST NIGHT FOR PRANCING AROUND MY HOUSE SAYING YEEEAAAAA COWBOYS SHES BACK HOME TODAY :biggrin: SEE GOTTA FORGIVE  THATS THE USO WAY :biggrin: NOTHING BUT LOVE


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 02:53 PM~11420061
> *AHHHH UCE WHERS YOUR HEART AT ITS JUST A GAME!NEVER MIX BUISSNESS WITH PLESURE !YOUR SUPPOSE TO LIKE HER FOR WHO SHE IS NOT WHAT YOU WANT HER TO BE !I AM TOO TRYING TOO CHANGE I THROUGH MY NIECE OUT LAST NIGHT FOR PRANCING AROUND MY HOUSE SAYING YEEEAAAAA COWBOYS SHES BACK HOME TODAY :biggrin: SEE GOTTA FORGIVE   THATS THE USO WAY :biggrin: NOTHING BUT LOVE
> *


A UCE YOU KNOW SHE'S NOT REALLY MY GIRL RIGHT WE JUST FUCK AROUND ON HERE, SHE'S KOOL PEOPLE BUT SORRY I DONT DATE RAIDER GIRLS UNLESS THEY CHANGE TO THE COWBOYS AND TRUST ME I'VE DONE THAT


----------



## UCEFAMILY

MY AUNT AND UNCLE IN ONE FAMILY THEY GOT RAIDERS 49ERS COWBOYS AND DOLPHINS DONT ASK ME WHAT HAPPEN THERE I DONT KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

HAVENT WE ALL :biggrin: I DONT KNOW IF SHES YOUR GIRL OR NOT BUT DNT BULLISH ME YOUR PARTYING GOT THIS FIRME HYNA IN FRONT OF YOU SPITTING GAME AT YOU CHEERLEADER STATUS AND YOUR GONNA ASK HER WHAT TEAM DO YOU LIKE :roflmao: :roflmao: GET THE FK OUT OF HERE YOUR TO MUCH CANDY FOR A DIME UCE :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 03:03 PM~11420098
> *HAVENT WE ALL  :biggrin: I DONT KNOW IF SHES YOUR GIRL OR NOT BUT DNT BULLISH ME YOUR PARTYING GOT THIS FIRME HYNA IN FRONT OF YOU SPITTING GAME AT YOU CHEERLEADER STATUS AND YOUR GONNA ASK HER WHAT TEAM DO YOU LIKE :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET THE FK OUT OF HERE YOUR TO MUCH CANDY FOR A DIME UCE  :biggrin:
> *


UCE COME ON I'M PHATT YOU THINK THATS GOING TO HAPPEN FUCK NO LOL...
AND IF IT DOES YOU BUT YOUR ASS I WOULD WAIT DONT BET YOUR ASS CUZ YOU WOULDNT PAY


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 03:06 PM~11420116
> *UCE COME ON I'M PHATT YOU THINK THATS GOING TO HAPPEN FUCK NO LOL...
> AND IF IT DOES YOU BUT YOUR ASS I WOULD WAIT DONT BET YOUR ASS CUZ YOU WOULDNT PAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT A POINT THERE! OK NOT A FIRME HYNA A DONKEY LOOKING HYNA OR A HORSE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: I FORGOT YOUR A COWGIRL FAN YOU AINT GOT GAME LIKE A RAIDER DO HOLLA ITS JUST A FACT THATS WHY WERE SO HATED ON


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 03:24 PM~11420199
> *YOU GOT A POINT THERE! OK NOT A FIRME HYNA A DONKEY LOOKING HYNA OR A HORSE  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I FORGOT YOUR A COWGIRL FAN YOU AINT GOT GAME LIKE A RAIDER DO HOLLA ITS JUST A FACT THATS WHY WERE SO HATED ON
> *


HAHAHAHA IF YOU ONLY KNEW UCE IF YOU ONLY KNEW :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 23 2008, 04:44 PM~11420574
> *HAHAHAHA IF YOU ONLY KNEW UCE IF YOU ONLY KNEW :biggrin:
> *


NICCA I THOUGHT YOU KNEW :biggrin: BUT ALRIGHT I KNOW MY UCE BROTHA GOT GAME HOLLA [email protected] BOY


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:angry: UGLY LOSS FOR MY RAIDERS SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT WEEK


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 09:05 PM~11422218
> *:angry: UGLY LOSS FOR MY RAIDERS SEE WHAT HAPPENS NEXT WEEK
> *


You would think... you'd be use to it by now. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11422312
> *You would think... you'd be use to it by now.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FGN OLD MAN :biggrin: YOU SCEAMED BY THE SEAT OF YOUR PANTS  COWGIRL


----------



## jojo67

This topic blew off like crazy.........But we all know it's all about NINERS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 23 2008, 11:41 PM~11422618
> *This topic blew off like crazy.........But we all know it's all about NINERS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GET THE FG OUT OF HERE :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

dON'T HATE brotha!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 23 2008, 11:47 PM~11422653
> *dON'T HATE brotha!!!
> *


NO HATE THEY SUCK :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jojo67

Pleasse... don't tell me u a cowgirl fan???


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 23 2008, 11:57 PM~11422710
> *Pleasse... don't tell me u a cowgirl fan???
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 23 2008, 10:41 PM~11422618
> *This topic blew off like crazy.........But we all know it's all about NINERS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


The only thing that "blew" was the forty whiners cause they are at good at it. You might as well throw the Faiders in there too cause they suck also. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 23 2008, 11:41 PM~11422618
> *This topic blew off like crazy.........But we all know it's all about NINERS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 24 2008, 07:56 AM~11423644
> *The only thing that "blew" was the forty whiners cause they are at good at it. You might as well throw the Faiders in there too cause they suck also. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


XBILLIONS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

god it must suck to be a raider and a raider fan!!

way to win last night boys!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"watch out, this is the raiders year!!!"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11419854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEA UCE STOP THAT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 24 2008, 07:56 AM~11423644
> *The only thing that "blew" was the forty whiners cause they are at good at it. You might as well throw the Faiders in there too cause they suck also. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT OLD MAN YOUR COWGIRLS WON BUY THE SKIN OF THERE AZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 24 2008, 11:06 AM~11424390
> *god it must suck to be a raider and a raider fan!!
> 
> way to win last night boys!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "watch out, this is the raiders year!!!"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND THE WHINNERS DID SUCH A GREAT JOB THE OTHER DAY RIGHT ? RIIIIIIIIIIGHT! :biggrin: THOUGHT SO FOOOOOO


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 24 2008, 03:36 PM~11425599
> *AND THE WHINNERS DID SUCH A GREAT JOB THE OTHER DAY RIGHT ? RIIIIIIIIIIGHT! :biggrin: THOUGHT SO FOOOOOO
> *


are you kidding me?!?!?! hell yea we fuckin did!! spoken like a true *blind* niner hater. :uh: 

bears defense were ranked number 1. and we made a foo out of them!!! not only that but look at what we did to green bay!!!!!

please!!!!!!!!!!!!! why dont you open your damn eyes and see it for what it is.. the niners are doing what your raiders cant and havent.. yea its just preseason but that means 1 of 2 things. 1 we have yet to show what we really can do or 2 that fluke win you guys got over us dont mean shit!!!!!

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 24 2008, 02:33 PM~11425589
> *WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT OLD MAN YOUR COWGIRLS WON BUY THE SKIN OF THERE AZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


The end result yes, I agree. But our first team beat their first team in the first half. When it comes to pre-season I only care about what the first team does on offense, defense and special teams. Its nice to have a win but it really doesn't matter to me.... What really matters is that we come away injury free in the pre-season. And yeah I'm OLD. Old enough to be yo Daddy, son. And I dont call you son, cause you shine.....I call you son, cause you mine! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

If the Faders played with 10 wide recievers, they'd still throw an interception!!
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## JBug68

Just like Raider and Niner fans getting excited about pre season wins.

FYI - THEY DONT MEAN SHIT!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 25 2008, 10:09 AM~11431433
> *Just like Raider and Niner fans getting excited about pre season wins.
> 
> FYI - THEY DONT MEAN SHIT!!!!
> *


I know they dont mean shit. but i think you are mistaken. i know for me as a niner fan im excited to see my team play like a championship team again. preseason or not they are doing what they havent done in years which is make plays and put points on the board. even tho im not a raider fan im pretty sure thats what they are excited about too.

try to take the excitement away by sayin its preseason if you want to, but its not gonna stop me from bein happy by what ive seen


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 25 2008, 10:09 AM~11431433
> *Just like Raider and Niner fans getting excited about pre season wins.
> 
> FYI - THEY DONT MEAN SHIT!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 24 2008, 11:06 AM~11424390
> *god it must suck to be a raider and a raider fan!!
> 
> way to win last night boys!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> "watch out, this is the raiders year!!!"
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## JBug68

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 10:21 AM~11431526
> *I know they dont mean shit. but i think you are mistaken. i know for me as a niner fan im excited to see my team play like a championship team again. preseason or not they are doing what they havent done in years which is make plays and put points on the board. even tho im not a raider fan im pretty sure thats what they are excited about too.
> 
> try to take the excitement away by sayin its preseason if you want to, but its not gonna stop me from bein happy by what ive seen
> *


Pre season does not show you that a team is playing "like a championship" team. Coachs are testing new defensive packages and players. So if you think that the pre season tells you what caliber your team is playing at you are very mistaken.

I am not trying to argue with you but every year you hear the Raider fans talking all kinds of crap about how they won pre season games and that they are going to take it all this year....but what happens every year...they loose.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 25 2008, 11:06 AM~11431953
> *Pre season does not show you that a team is playing "like a championship" team. Coachs are testing new defensive packages and players. So if you think that the pre season tells you what caliber your team is playing at you are very mistaken.
> 
> I am not trying to argue with you but every year you hear the Raider fans talking all kinds of crap about how they won pre season games and that they are going to take it all this year....but what happens every year...they loose.
> *


i agree with you as far as the preseason being used for testing new defensive packages and players. but during the preseason no team shows their all. they go what 50% at max? the fact that we can go out there with rookie playes and second and third string guys and make plays and score points without our starters is a very damn good sign!! if you dont agree then i think your very mistaken.

as far as the raider fans comment. i agree with you. im not a raider fan so lets not get that confused :cheesy: The Raiders always talk a good game but never seem to play one :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 24 2008, 06:46 PM~11426765
> *The end result yes, I agree. But our first team beat their first team in the first half. When it comes to pre-season I only care about what the first team does on offense, defense and special teams. Its nice to have a win but it really doesn't matter to me.... What really matters is that we come away injury free in the pre-season. And yeah I'm OLD. Old enough to be yo Daddy, son. And I dont call you son, cause you shine.....I call you son, cause you mine! LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MAY BE OLD ENOUGH TO BE A DADDY OF A ROCK AND STILL DONT MEAN ISHHHH UHHHH AND SON /SUN ARE TWO DIFFERENT WORDS :uh: NOW YOU WANNA ADOPT ME YOUR MINES TOO :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

FUCK THE RAIDERS


----------



## UCEFAMILY

WE KNOW ITS PRE-SEASON BUT LIKE NASTY SAID WE ENJOY JUST WATCHING OUR TEAM PLAY ITS ALL IN FUN WERE ENJOYING LIKE MANY OTHERS GETTING TO GET TOGETHER WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY BBQ IT UP TALK TRASH ON THE OTHER TEAM 3.5 MONTHS OUT OF THE YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 12:11 PM~11432628
> *WE KNOW ITS PRE-SEASON BUT LIKE NASTY SAID WE ENJOY JUST WATCHING OUR TEAM PLAY ITS ALL IN FUN WERE ENJOYING LIKE MANY OTHERS GETTING TO GET TOGETHER WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY BBQ IT UP TALK TRASH ON THE OTHER TEAM 3.5 MONTHS OUT OF THE YEAR  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 











Oh and


































*FUCK THE RAIDERS!!* :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

OK WHINNER FANS YOUR SEASON LAST YEAR WASNT ANY BETTER THAN RAIDERS LAST YEAR 5-11 WE WERE 4-12 SO DONT PAT YOURSELVES ON THE BACK TO MUCH WE WILL SEE THIS SEASON


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 25 2008, 12:06 PM~11432582
> *FUCK THE RAIDERS
> *


 :angry: WHAT A LOSER :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 12:28 PM~11432786
> *OK WHINNER FANS YOUR SEASON LAST YEAR WASNT ANY BETTER THAN RAIDERS LAST YEAR 5-11 WE WERE 4-12 SO DONT PAT YOURSELVES ON THE BACK TO MUCH WE WILL SEE THIS SEASON
> *


lol i know :biggrin: but hopefully this year is better for the both of us 

god i cant believe i just wished the raiders luck :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 12:33 PM~11432828
> *lol i know  :biggrin:  but hopefully this year is better for the both of us
> 
> god i cant believe i just wished the raiders luck  :uh:
> *


HEY OUR TEAMS ARE FROM THE BAY WE STILL HATE EACHOTHERS TEAM THAT WILL NEVER CHANGE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## JBug68

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 11:59 AM~11432523
> *i agree with you as far as the preseason being used for testing new defensive packages and players. but during the preseason no team shows their all. they go what 50% at max? the fact that we can go out there with rookie playes and second and third string guys and make plays and score points without our starters is a very damn good sign!! if you dont agree then i think your very mistaken.
> 
> as far as the raider fans comment. i agree with you. im not a raider fan so lets not get that confused  :cheesy:  The Raiders always talk a good game but never seem to play one :yes:
> *


If that is your stance then you are very wrong.....you said "the fact that we can go out there with rookie playes and second and third string guys and make plays and score points without our starters is a very damn good sign"

That is no sign....If second and third string players are matched up against second and third string players...what does that show??? That match up will NEVER happen in the regular season.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by JBug68_@Aug 25 2008, 12:46 PM~11432935
> *If that is your stance then you are very wrong.....you said "the fact that we can go out there with rookie playes and second and third string guys and make plays and score points without our starters is a very damn good sign"
> 
> That is no sign....If second and third string players are matched up against second and third string players...what does that show??? That match up will NEVER happen in the regular season.
> *


see if you knew anything that you are sayin you would know the last 2 games that we won. our second and third string were going against their first and second.

and for the 49ers playin the way then have been over the years when they werent puttin shit on the board. it is a good sign!!

The End!!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2008, 03:54 PM~11267464
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THE NINERS!!!

SUPER BOWL WINS: 49ERS-5/5, RAIDERS-3/5

Andre Nickatina "...got more raider in me than they ever had in Oakland....."
:yes:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 11:30 AM~11432798
> *:angry: WHAT A LOSER :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


24-0 and im the loser :twak: :loco: ohh and in Oakland in front of all 100 ****.. ooops i mean fans :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Aug 25 2008, 01:37 PM~11433368
> *24-0 and im the loser  :twak:  :loco: ohh and in Oakland in front of all 100 ****.. ooops i mean fans :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

fuck when we try new things it didnt work out for us. im still not nervous for the season. i still think raiders will be a playoff contender this year


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 25 2008, 02:04 PM~11433596
> *fuck when we try new things it didnt work out for us. im still not nervous for the season. i still think raiders will be a playoff contender this year
> *


wow dream big!!

as well as the niners are playin im nto even gonna go as far as to sayin that.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Raiders a contender???? Be serious, this is the NFL foo. Sunday sept. 7th is when we seperate the pretenders from the contenders, guess which one the raiders are...."PRETENDERS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


'how bout them cowboys"


ooops....
P.S. SEPT 7TH IS ALSO THE SAME DAY AS THE CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER, ALOT OF MY FRIENDS ARE RAIDER FANS (POOR GUYS), AND THEY HAVE MADE SOME SIZEABLE DONATIONS, SO I HAVE TO BE NICE.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 02:19 PM~11433704
> *The Raiders a contender???? Be serious, this is the NFL foo. Sunday sept. 7th is when we seperate the pretenders from the contenders, guess which one the raiders are...."PRETENDERS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 'how bout them cowboys"
> ooops....
> P.S. SEPT 7TH IS ALSO THE SAME DAY AS THE CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER, ALOT OF MY FRIENDS ARE RAIDER FANS (POOR GUYS), AND THEY HAVE MADE SOME SIZEABLE DONATIONS, SO I HAVE TO BE NICE.
> *


the cops are gonna raid your fundraiser too :yes:


----------



## LsMoReNa

Hello people!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 12:33 PM~11432828
> *lol i know  :biggrin:  but hopefully this year is better for the both of us
> 
> god i cant believe i just wished the raiders luck  :uh:
> *




I know u had it in u, way up there :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 02:33 PM~11433805
> *the cops are gonna raid your fundraiser too :yes:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 02:51 PM~11433985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: after posting that i was thinkin to my self like damn that was kinda a fucked up thing to say 

fuck it tho whats done is done :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 02:51 PM~11433976
> *I know u had it in u, way up there  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: rivals or not you guys are still a bay team. and its time for or teams to start gettin the love we deserve. none of the sports channels ever talk about us u know. and if they do its like a lil 30 sec convo :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 03:00 PM~11434073
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: after posting that i was thinkin to my self like damn that was kinda a fucked up thing to say
> 
> fuck it tho whats done is done  :cheesy:
> *


daaaam whistle bloweR :biggrin: J/K HE DONT SEEM TO WORRIED ABOUT IT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Aug 25 2008, 03:00 PM~11434073-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: after posting that i was thinkin to my self like damn that was kinda a fucked up thing to say
> 
> fuck it tho whats done is done  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u beat me 2 it :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 03:02 PM~11434091
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  rivals or not you guys are still a bay team. and its time for or teams to start gettin the love we deserve. none of the sports channels ever talk about us u know. and if they do its like a lil 30 sec convo  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




I know wut u mean


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ucefamily+Aug 25 2008, 03:04 PM~11434117-->
> 
> 
> 
> daaaam whistle bloweR :biggrin: J/K HE DONT SEEM TO WORRIED ABOUT IT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know, he did bounce out of this topic :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 03:07 PM~11434141
> *u beat me 2 it  :biggrin:
> I know wut u mean
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I HOPE HIS MOM RAIDS MY FUNDRAISER TOO!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 03:10 PM~11434169
> *I HOPE HIS MOM RAIDS MY FUNDRAISER TOO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :burn: SOME ONE GONNA BE PISSED THE MOM JOKES I WOULDNT GO THERE BUT THATS JUST ME GOOD LUCK DJ MIKE


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Bay Boss 63_@Aug 12 2008, 10:09 AM~11323889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 03:14 PM~11434205
> *:0  :0  :0  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :burn: SOME ONE GONNA BE PISSED THE MOM JOKES I WOULDNT GO THERE BUT THATS JUST ME GOOD LUCK DJ MIKE
> *


X2


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 25 2008, 02:04 PM~11433596
> *fuck when we try new things it didnt work out for us. im still not nervous for the season. i still think raiders will be a playoff contender this year
> *


 :thumbsdown: :dunno: :werd:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 02:51 PM~11433985
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

BEING IN MY SITUATION, I'M NOT WORRIED ABOUT PISSING SOMEONE OFF, ACTUALLY I'M ONLY BOMBING ON THE FOOS THAT BOMBED ON ME, REGARDING, WELL YOU KNOW.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 03:10 PM~11434169
> *I HOPE HIS MOM RAIDS MY FUNDRAISER TOO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no wonder you got caught up.. grown ass man use'n your mama disses. :uh: 

simple minded foo.. if you were a man about your shit then u would take what u got comin like a man too. instead of depending on the fellow lowrider homies to bail your ass out of spot u put your self in.

I dont got a problem with u dont get it twisted

i just think its kinda chicken shit how you can do the crime but when it comes time to pay for your mistakes everyone 1 else is paying for u


----------



## UCEFAMILY

jajajaja  ok I THINK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 03:22 PM~11434304
> *BEING IN MY SITUATION, I'M NOT WORRIED ABOUT PISSING SOMEONE OFF, ACTUALLY I'M ONLY BOMBING ON THE FOOS THAT BOMBED ON ME, REGARDING, WELL YOU KNOW.
> *


yea but you put your self in that situation bro, so you should be the 1 to get your self out of that sisuation. if you cant then u should have never have done the dirt then in the first place


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THANK YOU YOUR HONOR,
BUT I LIVE IN AN AREA WHERE WE SUPPORT EACHOTHER. NOW HOW DOES WHAT I SUPPOSEDLY DID THREATEN THE COMMUNITY


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 03:29 PM~11434381
> *yea but you put your self in that situation bro, so you should be the 1 to get your self out of that sisuation. if you cant then u should have never have done the dirt then in the first place
> *











I WOULD HATE TO BE IN HOMEBOYS SHOES


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 03:36 PM~11434463
> *THANK YOU YOUR HONOR,
> BUT I LIVE IN AN AREA WHERE WE SUPPORT EACHOTHER. NOW HOW DOES WHAT I SUPPOSEDLY DID THREATEN THE COMMUNITY
> *


its not about threaten the community bro.. if you broke the law you broke the law plain and simple. i could see if u were innocent then yea why not have the homies back you up u know.i mean its all on u but if u wanna talk about honor, then the honerable thing to do is hand your own shit u know

but hey do your thang mike. best of luck to you


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I'm hating being in my shoes too!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

First of all its not my thang, its a thang of 6 car clubs and a certain trophy guy that suggested the fundraiser, not me. good people have support, by true friends, look at martha stewart, how many people supported her because they thought the crime was petty, well same thing. you say its chicken shit that other people are paying for me, well how much has this cost you? well??
thanks for the ending support anyway.......
now back to business
RAIDERS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 04:03 PM~11434761
> *First of all its not my thang, its a thang of 6 car clubs and a certain trophy guy that suggested the fundraiser, not me. good people have support, by true friends, look at martha stewart, how many people supported her because they thought the crime was petty, well same thing. you say its chicken shit that other people are paying for me, well how much has this cost you? well??
> thanks for the ending support anyway.......
> now back to business
> RAIDERS ARE THE SHIIIIIIIIIZNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I AGREE CHOLO RAIDERS ARE THE SHIIIIIIZ :biggrin: COWGIRLZ :thumbsdown:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 04:03 PM~11434761
> *First of all its not my thang, its a thang of 6 car clubs and a certain trophy guy that suggested the fundraiser, not me. good people have support, by true friends, look at martha stewart, how many people supported her because they thought the crime was petty, well same thing. you say its chicken shit that other people are paying for me, well how much has this cost you? well??
> thanks for the ending support anyway.......
> now back to business
> RAIDERS SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



my thoughts are my thoughts, it doesnt make me right or wrong.. all i know is when ig ot in trouble the few times that i did. i didnt want or expect anyones help.. my 150K bail was never paid i sat my ass in jail until my court date. and when i got my house arrested i did it. and when i had my 200 hours community service i did every hour. even if i could pass some off to the homies i wouldnt because ig ot my self into the shit u know.

maybe that makes me stupid for not wanting my family and friends to put up their hard earned money to bail me out of a bad sistuation that i put my self in. if so then so be it. but all i know is now i can look back and say i handled my own bizzness. i can say yea i made the mistake but i also paid for it as well. theres something about saying that word I that makes you proud of your self.  


like i said good luck mike


----------



## UCEFAMILY

A SPECIAL REQUEST GOING OUT TO THE HOMIES :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY_9n1RB-ag




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q3R7kvhnhE


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 24 2008, 06:05 PM~11426468
> *are you kidding me?!?!?! hell yea we fuckin did!! spoken like a true blind niner hater. :uh:
> 
> bears defense were ranked number 1. and we made a foo out of them!!! not only that but look at what we did to green bay!!!!!
> 
> please!!!!!!!!!!!!! why dont you open your damn eyes and see it for what it is.. the niners are doing what your raiders cant and havent.. yea its just preseason but that means 1 of 2 things. 1 we have yet to show what we really can do or 2 that fluke win you guys got over us dont mean shit!!!!!
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: NINERS


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 25 2008, 01:50 PM~11433971
> *Hello people!!
> *


Hello to you too! Now, "How bout d'm Cowboys?"


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 25 2008, 04:36 PM~11435058
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: WHININERS SUCK
> *


 :biggrin: YEA YOUR RIGHT I AGREE WITH YOU


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 25 2008, 04:46 PM~11435176
> *Hello to you too! Now, "How bout I GET LOST SINCE IM A COWGIRL FAN?"
> *


 :biggrin: YEA GET LOST


----------



## UCEFAMILY

DENA SO OLD LOOK AT HIS PIC IN HIS AVATAR ALL SKIN AND BONES DAAM OLD MANNN !NEED N ENSURE :biggrin: 










:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 03:22 PM~11434927
> *my thoughts are my thoughts, it doesnt make me right or wrong.. all i know is when ig ot in trouble the few times that i did. i didnt want or expect anyones help.. my 150K bail was never paid i sat my ass in jail until my court date. and when i got my house arrested i did it. and when i had my 200 hours community service i did every hour. even if i could pass some off to the homies i wouldnt because ig ot my self into the shit u know.
> 
> maybe that makes me stupid for not wanting my family and friends to put up their hard earned money to bail me out of a bad sistuation that i put my self in. if so then so be it. but all i know is now i can look back and say i handled my own bizzness. i can say yea i made the mistake but i also paid for it as well. theres something about saying that word I that makes you proud of your self.
> like i said good luck mike
> *


Lucky for you, you had a bail set even if you couldn't post it. Shit! when I got busted(2 attempted murders & 3 assaults with a deadly weapon) I had "NO BAIL" and was looking at life without the possibility of parole but ended up pleading guilty to a lesser charge of assault with a deadly weapon(6 years in Old Folsom). But to make a long story short... we all have our own trials and tribulations at some point in our lives and whatever happens....happens. Its just a part of life. Oh yeah I almost forgot....Raiders and Niners SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 03:32 PM~11435029
> *A SPECIAL REQUEST GOING OUT TO THE HOMIES  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY_9n1RB-ag
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q3R7kvhnhE
> 
> *


I see you like that Pepsi Generation shit. Here's some Coke Classic shit for you. :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oQOtN5XTcQ


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 04:48 PM~11435200
> *:biggrin: YEA YOUR RIGHT I AGREE WITH YOU I AM A ****
> *


 :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11435508
> *:0
> *


oh snap what a *** :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 25 2008, 04:22 PM~11434927
> *my thoughts are my thoughts, it doesnt make me right or wrong.. all i know is when ig ot in trouble the few times that i did. i didnt want or expect anyones help.. my 150K bail was never paid i sat my ass in jail until my court date. and when i got my house arrested i did it. and when i had my 200 hours community service i did every hour. even if i could pass some off to the homies i wouldnt because ig ot my self into the shit u know.
> 
> maybe that makes me stupid for not wanting my family and friends to put up their hard earned money to bail me out of a bad sistuation that i put my self in. if so then so be it. but all i know is now i can look back and say i handled my own bizzness. i can say yea i made the mistake but i also paid for it as well. theres something about saying that word I that makes you proud of your self.
> like i said good luck mike
> *


much respect :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 04:49 PM~11435216
> *:biggrin: YEA GET LOST
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 25 2008, 08:41 PM~11437914
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 25 2008, 05:06 PM~11435382
> *Lucky for you, you had a bail set even if you couldn't post it. Shit! when I got busted(2 attempted murders & 3 assaults with a deadly weapon) I had "NO BAIL" and was looking at life without the possibility of parole but ended up pleading guilty to a lesser charge of assault with a deadly weapon(6 years in Old Folsom). But to make a long story short... we all have our own trials and tribulations at some point in our lives and whatever happens....happens. Its just a part of life. Oh yeah I almost forgot....Raiders and Niners SUCK!!!!!!
> *


ALOTS OF PEEPS BEEN THERE   ALOT


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 25 2008, 05:19 PM~11435508
> *IM GAY IM COMING OUT THE CLOSET AND I REALLY LIKE THE RAIDERS BUT MY HOMIES ARE WHINNERS
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 I KNEW IT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 08:54 PM~11438046
> *:0  :0  I KNEW IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 25 2008, 06:17 PM~11436141
> *oh snap what a *** I AM LETS GETT MARRIED ITS LEGAL NOW :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 THE BAY IS A NICE PLACE TO VISIT BUT I WOULDNT LIVE THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11438325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11438325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:21 PM~11438333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I CANT WAIT TO GET MY "EL CAMINO" GOING!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 25 2008, 09:17 PM~11438292
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 09:21 PM~11438334
> *NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT
> *


X2


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 09:23 PM~11438350
> *WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


Hello my RAIDER friend??? How u doing?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:20 PM~11438325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant beat that :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 25 2008, 09:25 PM~11438382
> *cant beat that :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: I agree!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 25 2008, 09:24 PM~11438363
> *Hello my RAIDER friend??? How u doing?
> *


COOL WHT HAPPEN TO PHATTBOY HES MISSING IN ACTION POW STYLE SO WHAT PART OF LOS DO U LIVE IN


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:21 PM~11438333
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 25 2008, 09:26 PM~11438394
> *:yes:  I agree!!
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ucefamily+Aug 25 2008, 09:21 PM~11438334-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q VO DAVID HOW U BEEN HOMIE? COMING UP WOODLAND?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Aug 25 2008, 09:27 PM~11438401
> *
> *



RAFA COMO ESTAS?


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 09:26 PM~11438395
> *COOL WHT HAPPEN TO PHATTBOY HES MISSING IN ACTION POW STYLE SO WHAT PART OF LOS DO U LIVE IN
> *



I dont know what happen to him! Just coming in myself since thursday night! I was in a little car accident friday morning  and wasent release till saturday afternoon, and after that....i just been sleeping! Sooooooooooo where ever hes at...hopes hes doing good! 

And i live in south central l.a. border with Huntington Park and South Gate!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:29 PM~11438421
> *Q VO DAVID HOW U BEEN HOMIE? COMING UP WOODLAND?
> RAFA COMO ESTAS?
> *


HELL YEA EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT YOU KNOW I GOT TO CHECK IT OUT  HOWS EVERYONE UP YOUR WAY


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:29 PM~11438421
> *Q VO DAVID HOW U BEEN HOMIE? COMING UP WOODLAND?
> RAFA COMO ESTAS?
> *


Cool just killing time til I get tired! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 09:30 PM~11438439
> *HELL YEA EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT YOU KNOW I GOT TO CHECK IT OUT   HOWS EVERYONE UP YOUR WAY
> *



EVERYTHING GREAT JUST TRYING 2 FIX MY TRUCK 2 TAKE IT 2 DA DUB SHOW THIS SUN :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 25 2008, 09:31 PM~11438452
> *Cool just killing time til I get tired! :biggrin:
> *




ES TODO RAFA OR UNTIL DA WIFE SAYS 2 COME 2 BED HUH


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 25 2008, 09:30 PM~11438435
> *I dont know what happen to him! Just coming in myself since thursday night! I was in a little car accident friday morning   and wasent release till saturday afternoon, and after that....i just been sleeping! Sooooooooooo where ever hes at...hopes hes doing good!
> 
> And i live in south central l.a. border with Huntington Park and South Gate!
> *


COOL MY DAD FROM AZUSA GOT FAMILY IN WEST COVINA DUARTE SAN FERNANDO LA PUENTE SGV :biggrin: BUT I GO OUT THERE EVERY ONCE AND AWHILE


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:33 PM~11438466
> *ES TODO RAFA OR UNTIL DA WIFE SAYS 2 COME 2 BED HUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT TRUCK IS TO SICK HOMIE HELL YEA


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 09:35 PM~11438484
> *THAT TRUCK IS TO SICK HOMIE HELL YEA
> *




GRACIAS


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:33 PM~11438466
> *ES TODO RAFA OR UNTIL DA WIFE SAYS 2 COME 2 BED HUH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naw shes on the laptop and Im on the home computer having a beer tring to relax :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 25 2008, 09:40 PM~11438529
> *naw shes on the laptop and Im on the home computer having a beer tring to relax  :biggrin:
> *




CYBER SEX HUH





JK :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:38 PM~11438515
> *GRACIAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya sabes never get enuf of your BAD ASS TRUCK :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 25 2008, 09:41 PM~11438541
> *CYBER SEX HUH
> JK  :biggrin:
> *


MUSIC FOR HER CARSHOWS FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 25 2008, 09:42 PM~11438550
> *ya sabes never get enuf of your BAD ASS TRUCK :biggrin:
> *




gracias :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 25 2008, 05:06 PM~11435382
> *Lucky for you, you had a bail set even if you couldn't post it. Shit! when I got busted(2 attempted murders & 3 assaults with a deadly weapon) I had "NO BAIL" and was looking at life without the possibility of parole but ended up pleading guilty to a lesser charge of assault with a deadly weapon(6 years in Old Folsom). But to make a long story short... we all have our own trials and tribulations at some point in our lives and whatever happens....happens. Its just a part of life. Oh yeah I almost forgot....Raiders and Niners SUCK!!!!!!
> *


my charge was 2 counts of assault with a deadly weapon. i think what helped me was the dude that pressed charges left the county. Some say since he left the country the case should have been dropped. but others say i should have never had a bail option. I honestly i dont know :dunno: i just turned 18 and it was the first time a charge was actually sticking. but either way i know i had to man up and take what ever i had comin u know


and ill agree that the raiders suck. but the niners get sucked by the raider cheerleaders :cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 26 2008, 08:12 AM~11440642
> *my charge was 2 counts of assault with a deadly weapon. i think what helped me was the dude that pressed charges left the county. Some say since he left the country the case should have been dropped. but others say i should have never had a bail option. I honestly i dont know :dunno: i just turned 18 and it was the first time a charge was actually sticking. but either way i know i had to man up and take what ever i had comin u know
> and ill agree that the raiders suck. but the niners get sucked by the raider cheerleaders  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: hey NASTY....that's true. i got sucked by a female who had a raider tattoo on her chest, i came all over her tits and i told her..."this is what NINER fans do to raider chicks" - :roflmao: treat them like prostitutes :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2008, 08:33 AM~11440763
> *:biggrin: hey NASTY....that's true. i got sucked by a female who had a raider tattoo on her chest, i came all over her tits and i told her..."this is what NINER fans do to raider chicks" - :roflmao: treat them like prostitutes :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2008, 08:33 AM~11440763
> *:biggrin: hey NASTY....that's true. i got sucked by a female who had a raider tattoo on her chest, i came all over her tits and i told her..."this is what NINER fans do to raider chicks" - :roflmao: treat them like prostitutes :roflmao:
> *






and then u woked up huh :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2008, 08:33 AM~11440763
> *:biggrin: hey NASTY....that's true. i got sucked by a female who had a raider tattoo on her chest, i came all over her tits and i told her..."this is what NINER fans do to raider chicks" - :roflmao: treat them like prostitutes :roflmao:
> *


Sav!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2008, 08:33 AM~11440763
> *:biggrin: hey NASTY....that's true. i got sucked by a female who had a raider tattoo on her chest, i came all over her tits and i told her..."this is what NINER fans do to raider chicks" - :roflmao: treat them like prostitutes :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 26 2008, 08:33 AM~11440763
> *:biggrin: hey NASTY....that's true. i got sucked by a female who had a raider tattoo on her chest, i came all over her tits and i told her..."this is what NINER fans do to raider chicks" - :roflmao: treat them like prostitutes :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 
:nono:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:59 AM~11442386
> *:0  :0
> :nono:
> *




tell them chula


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 02:21 PM~11443723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 02:21 PM~11443723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE DUDES WITH WIGS :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Aug 26 2008, 02:22 PM~11443736-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-munozfamily_@Aug 26 2008, 02:39 PM~11443906
> *LOOKS LIKE DUDES WITH WIGS :0
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

i guess i'm bore at work :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

Fuck the raiders!!


























But man theres some fine ass female raider fans!! ill give u guys that much :uh: 
and its only cuz good girls like bad guys :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 02:48 PM~11443968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i'm bore at work  :biggrin:
> *


NICE BABY!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

I'm out heading 2 Visalia c u all tomorrow



I almost forgot


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:59 AM~11442386
> *:0  :0
> :nono:
> *


 :ugh: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 26 2008, 02:39 PM~11443906
> *LOOKS LIKE DUDES WITH WIGS :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily

PHATT PUTO :wave:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 26 2008, 03:54 PM~11444579
> *PHATT PUTO :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 03:21 PM~11444292
> *I'm out heading 2 Visalia c u all tomorrow
> I almost forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 03:35 PM~11444430
> *:ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy: LOL....UR SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 26 2008, 06:20 PM~11445759
> *x2
> *


x3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 26 2008, 02:48 PM~11443968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i'm bore at work  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 25 2008, 08:54 PM~11438046
> *:0  :0  I LIKE IN BY BUTTHOLE THEN IN MY MOUTH :cheesy:  :0
> *


----------



## DenaLove

Just in case ya'll for got......



















*FUCK THE RAIDERS AND NINERS!!!*


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 26 2008, 06:38 PM~11445923
> *IM FROM SAN FRAN HOTO AND A PROUD TO BE GAY
> *


 :uh: :uh: OH WELL CANT ALL BE STRAIGHT


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 07:26 PM~11446416
> *Just in case ya'll for got......
> FUCK THE NINERS!!!
> *


ANYONE DOWN FOR A FOUR PACK OF ENSURE AND CONNECT 4 :uh: :uh: GO AWAY OLD MAN


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 06:20 PM~11445764
> *:cheesy: LOL....UR SO ADORABLE!!
> *



AINT HE :biggrin: 











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz2WkVAk38

CLICK THE VID THEN DOWN SIZE SO YOU CAN ONLY HEAR THE MUSIC AND WATCH EM DANCE GO PHATTBOY GO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 07:27 PM~11446430
> *:uh:  :uh: OH WELL I CANT  BE STRAIGHT SO SINCE I AM A **** I AM GOING TO GO CUT MYSELF
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 06:29 PM~11446451
> *ANYONE DOWN FOR A FOUR PACK OF ENSURE AND CONNECT 4 :uh:  :uh: GO AWAY OLD MAN
> *


Thats pretty good. Now your showing your age. But its nice to see you haven't forgot your team sucks!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11446499
> *GAYLA 4LIFE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 06:32 PM~11446484
> *AINT HE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz2WkVAk38
> 
> CLICK THE VID THEN DOWN SIZE SO YOU CAN ONLY HEAR THE MUSIC AND WATCH EM DANCE GO PHATTBOY GO :biggrin:
> *


Gotta admit....thats a good one. I didn't know you had it in you.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 07:34 PM~11446512
> *Thats pretty good. ON SHOWING MY age. But its nice to see you haven't forgot your team THE BEST GO RAAAAAIDERS!
> *


 :biggrin:  THANKS YOUR TO KIND


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 07:37 PM~11446553
> *Gotta admit....thats a good one. I didn't know you had it in you.
> *


WE ALL KNOW YOU HAD IT IN YOU :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11446590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT ARE YOU DOING WEARING RAIDER GIRL CLOTHES YOU MUST REALLY LIKE THE WHINNERS GOING ALL OUT LIKE THAT :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LILPITO64_@Aug 26 2008, 06:40 PM~11446590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And it had to be a white girl huh? LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 26 2008, 07:44 PM~11446641
> *And it had to be a white girl huh? LOL
> *


EQUAL OPERTUNITY :biggrin: SMALLTITO UNDERCOVER


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 07:47 PM~11446671
> *EQUAL OPERTUNITY :biggrin: R
> *


 :uh: for you faider fans ---since you like to dress up like VADER


----------



## DenaLove

This is just for you Lil Pito. http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/object/artic...universalnewads


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 04:36 PM~11444442
> *RAIDERS 4 LIFE :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 26 2008, 07:51 PM~11447418
> *:biggrin:
> *


I dont know why you so happy......your team sucks. LOL


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 07:32 PM~11446484
> *AINT HE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFz2WkVAk38
> 
> CLICK THE VID THEN DOWN SIZE SO YOU CAN ONLY HEAR THE MUSIC AND WATCH EM DANCE GO PHATTBOY GO :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

NEWS FLASH "WELL ITS OLD NEWS"RAIDERS AND 49ERS SUCK BIG HAIRY DONKEY DICK


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:09 PM~11448421
> *NEWS FLASH "WELL ITS OLD NEWS"RAIDERS AND 49ERS SUCK BIG HAIRY DONKEY DICK
> *


 :nono: Not the RAIDERS!! But I agree on the 49ers...they do that thing u just said!! lol!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11448443
> *:nono: Not the RAIDERS!! But I agree on the 49ers...they do that thing u just said!! lol!
> *


YEA WHAT SHE SAID :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT GIRL_@Aug 26 2008, 10:09 PM~11448421
> *NEWS FLASH "WELL ITS OLD NEWS"COWBOYS AND 49ERS SUCK BIG HAIRY DONKEY DICK
> *


DAAANG UCE WHY YOU SO VIOLENT :biggrin: NOW YOU WORK AT A BANK YOUR A TELLER :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11448443
> *:nono: Not the RAIDERS!! But I agree on the phattboy...they do that thing u just said!! lol!
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 10:14 PM~11448469
> *DAAANG UCE WHY YOU SO VIOLENT :biggrin: NOW YOU WORK AT A BANK YOUR A TELLER :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I KNOW....HES A VIOLENT TONIGHT??? IM WONDERING WHY???


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11446590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I KNEW IT!!! NINERS CHICKS CANT DO IT LIKE A RAIDER CHICK CAN!!! THEY CANT EVEN KEEP THEIR MEN HAPPY! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

WHATS UP PHATTBOY YOU GOING TO THE LBC THIS UPCOMING MONTH


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 10:17 PM~11448500
> *I KNOW....HES A VIOLENT TONIGHT??? IM WONDERING WHY???
> *


YEAH I WONDER


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:23 PM~11448550
> *YEAH I WONDER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL....AND U BETTER NOT EVEN SAY CAUSE OF ME!!! :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 10:20 PM~11448527
> *I KNEW IT!!! NINERS CHICKS CANT DO IT LIKE A RAIDER CHICK CAN!!! THEY  CANT EVEN KEEP THEIR MEN HAPPY!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 10:24 PM~11448560
> *LOL....AND U BETTER NOT EVEN SAY CAUSE OF ME!!!  :cheesy:
> *


i didnt have to you said it your self


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> * What has 100 legs, 100 eyes, 50 mouths, and 3 big buttholes?
> 
> The Dallas Cowboys (The buttholes are named Quincy Carter, George Teague, and ****** Parcells)
> 
> * What is the Cryboys favorite color?
> 
> Powder white
> 
> * How do you get a Cowboy to stand up?
> 
> Say "Will the defendant please rise."
> 
> * Four Cowboys are traveling down the road. Who is driving?
> 
> The police officer!
> 
> * What do Cowboy fans and hemorrhoids have in common?
> 
> They're both a pain in the butt and never seem to go away completely.
> 
> * What do they call a crime circle in Dallas?
> 
> A huddle.
> 
> * Why can't Nate Newston get into a huddle on the football field?
> 
> It's a parole violation to associate with known felons.
> 
> * Why do the Cryboys want to play in Philly ever year?
> 
> They heard there is crack in the Liberty Bell !
> 
> * Who is the new Cowboy defensive coordinator?
> 
> Johhny Cochran!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 10:20 PM~11448531
> *WHATS UP PHATTBOY YOU GOING TO THE LBC THIS UPCOMING MONTH
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:28 PM~11448585
> *i didnt have to you said it your self
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:29 PM~11448593
> *:dunno:
> *


TRY YOUR BEST UCE THIS IS HISTORY REAL TALK


----------



## PHATT BOY

> * What has 100 legs, 100 eyes, 50 mouths, and 3 big buttholes?
> 
> The Dallas Cowboys (The buttholes are named Quincy Carter, George Teague, and ****** Parcells)
> 
> * What is the Cryboys favorite color?
> 
> Powder white
> 
> * How do you get a Cowboy to stand up?
> 
> Say "Will the defendant please rise."
> 
> * Four Cowboys are traveling down the road. Who is driving?
> 
> The police officer!
> 
> * What do Cowboy fans and hemorrhoids have in common?
> 
> They're both a pain in the butt and never seem to go away completely.
> 
> * What do they call a crime circle in Dallas?
> 
> A huddle.
> 
> * Why can't Nate Newston get into a huddle on the football field?
> 
> It's a parole violation to associate with known felons.
> 
> * Why do the Cryboys want to play in Philly ever year?
> 
> They heard there is crack in the Liberty Bell !
> 
> * Who is the new Cowboy defensive coordinator?
> 
> Johhny Cochran!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY UCE THIS WOULD BE FUNNY IF IT WAS'NT SO OLD AND THEY NAMED RECENT PLAYERS BUT NICE TRY
Click to expand...


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 10:31 PM~11448612
> *TRY YOUR BEST UCE THIS IS HISTORY REAL TALK
> *


OH I KNOW UCE I KNOW......


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## PHATT BOY

YOU SEE THIS IS WHY YOU GUYS SUCK LOOK WHO'S PLAYING FOR YOU.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

IS THAT ENOUGH SAID :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcKuubVkRmg :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8uRfAOeuqU

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 10:52 PM~11448752
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcKuubVkRmg :biggrin:
> *


DUDE YOU NEED TO POST SHIT THAT WORKS


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:55 PM~11448770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are u calling me and idiot???? Cause I AM A RAIDER FAN!! :angry:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 10:56 PM~11448781
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8uRfAOeuqU
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOW THAT WAS STUPID


----------



## UCEFAMILY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
this is what you call funny :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 10:58 PM~11448793
> *Are u calling me and idiot???? Cause I AM A RAIDER FAN!!  :angry:
> *










NOT YOU .........


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwMeLD6CiAI
WE CAME UP SHORT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:08 PM~11448864
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwMeLD6CiAI
> WE CAME UP SHORT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAN UCE THATS TO MUCH INFO THAT YOUR COMING UP SHORT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:05 PM~11448840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: NOW THATS FUNNYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:05 PM~11448841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT YOU .........
> *


OH...OK....SO I BE THE EXCEPTION???


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:11 PM~11448887
> *:cheesy:  NOW THATS FUNNYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH REALLY IS IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:11 PM~11448883
> *MAN UCE THATS TO MUCH INFO THAT YOUR COMING UP SHORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEVER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:REAL TALK :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:13 PM~11448897
> *OH REALLY IS IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come on sweetie....BS to the side....u knwo that looks funny!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:15 PM~11448907
> *NEVER THAT UCE BELIEVE THAT I CAN GET MORE WOMEN IN ONE WEEKEND THEN YOU HAD IN YOUR WHOLE LIFE :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:REAL TALK :biggrin:
> *


IS THAT SO HOMIE I GOT MORE GAME THEN YOUR CHEEP ASS RAIDERS DO......


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:17 PM~11448933
> *Come on sweetie....BS to the side....u knwo that looks funny!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS HOW ALL THE COWBOY FANS LOOKED WHEN THEY LOST


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:18 PM~11448939
> *IS THAT SO HOMIE I GOT MORE GAME THEN YOUR CHEEP ASS RAIDERS DO......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONLY ON NITENDO CAUSE YOUR NOT 360 STATUS


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:18 PM~11448939
> *IS THAT SO HOMIE I GOT MORE GAME THEN YOUR CHEEP ASS RAIDERS DO......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:18 PM~11448939
> * THAT SO HOMIE U GOT MORE GAME THEN MY CHEEP ASS COWBOYS DO......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUP


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:20 PM~11448952
> *ONLY ON NITENDO CAUSE YOUR NOT 360 STATUS
> *


THATS WHY YOUR MARRIED HUH SUCKER HAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:20 PM~11448953
> *
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:24 PM~11448974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ummm is that so!! I dont think i am....with all that "GAME" u say u be having!! :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:23 PM~11448965
> *THATS WHY YOUR MARRIED HUH SUCKER HAHAHAHAHA...
> *


WHAT DO YOU EXPECT IM A GOOD CATCH UCE WITH DEGREES IN HAND INCREDIBLE MACKING ABILITY AND YES I LOVE MY WIFE I DONT DENY NEVER AND 4 KIDS I KNEW YOU WORKED AT A BANK YOUR A TELLER HUH :biggrin:   DONT HATE  YOU WILL FIND SOMEONE ONE DAY :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:28 PM~11448992
> *WHAT DO YOU EXPECT IM A GOOD CATCH UCE WITH DEGREES IN HAND INCREDIBLE MACKING ABILITY AND YES I LOVE MY WIFE I DONT DENY NEVER AND 4 KIDS I KNEW YOU WORKED AT A BANK YOUR A TELLER HUH :biggrin:     DONT HATE   YOU WILL FIND SOMEONE ONE DAY :biggrin:
> *


OK IF YOU SAY SO AND I HAVE'NT DONE THE BANK THING IN A MIN.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:24 PM~11448974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BETTER BOW DOWN TO THIS RAIDER QUEEN YOU KNOW WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:31 PM~11449000
> *OK IF YOU SAY SO AND I HAVE'NT DONE THE BANK THING IN A MIN.....
> *


WHEN I SAY TELLER IT MEANS YOUR TELLING ON SOME ONE YOU KNOW LIKE A SAYING


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:27 PM~11448988
> *Ummm is that so!! I dont think i am....with all that "GAME" u say u be having!!  :angry:
> *


WELL I'M SINGLE SO WHEN I'M NOT IT'S GAME OVER......


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:33 PM~11449009
> *WHEN I SAY TELLER IT MEANS YOUR TELLING ON SOME ONE YOU KNOW LIKE A SAYING
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:29 PM~11448993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:35 PM~11449015
> *WELL I'M SINGLE SO WHEN I'M NOT IT'S GAME OVER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are u yelling at me?????


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:35 PM~11449015
> *WELL I'M SINGLE SO WHEN I'M NOT IT'S GAME OVER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUCH LOVE UCE GOTTA WORK MANANA LSMORENA GIVE MY BOY HELL BUT GIVE HIM SOME AS WELL   :around: :rofl:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:29 PM~11448993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHAT DID THEY SAY AFTER WE BEAT THEM RIGHT :0 :biggrin: LETS GO BACK TO OUR HOLE


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:39 PM~11449038
> *MUCH LOVE UCE GOTTA WORK MANANA LSMORENA GIVE MY BOY HELL BUT GIVE HIM SOME AS WELL     :around:  :rofl:
> *


10-4

Sweet Dreams Sir!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:39 PM~11449035
> *Are u yelling at me?????
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:39 PM~11449038
> *MUCH LOVE UCE GOTTA WORK MANANA LSMORENA GIVE MY BOY HELL BUT GIVE HIM SOME AS WELL     :around:  :rofl:
> *


X1BILLION PEACE OUT HOMIE


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:42 PM~11449047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok....just making sure!!! :|


----------



## LsMoReNa

Sooo sweetie...what u say if we call it a night???


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:45 PM~11449064
> *Sooo sweetie...what u say if we call it a night???
> *


OK CALL YOU TOMORROW


----------



## EL RAIDER

*RAIDERS NATION!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:29 PM~11448993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:29 PM~11448993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *




http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/****-1.gif


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:45 PM~11449064
> *Sooo sweetie...what u say if we call it a night???
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2008, 08:15 AM~11450127
> *RAIDERS NATION!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:33 PM~11449009
> *WHEN I SAY TELLER IT MEANS YOUR TELLING ON SOME ONE YOU KNOW LIKE A SAYING
> *


LOOK WHO YOUR TALKING TOO PHATT PUTO :0


----------



## munozfamily

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:05 PM~11448840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:15 PM~11448907
> *NEVER THAT UCE BELIEVE THAT I CAN GET MORE WOMEN IN ONE WEEKEND THEN YOU HAD IN YOUR WHOLE LIFE :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:REAL TALK :biggrin:
> *


TOLD YOU PUTO :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

Good Afternoon, my RAIDERS fans!! :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 03:11 PM~11453510
> *Good Afternoon, my RAIDERS fans!!  :biggrin:
> *


RAIDERS SUCK GIRL :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:22 PM~11448959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 25 2008, 10:22 PM~11438349
> *:0  I CANT WAIT TO GET MY "EL CAMINO" GOING!!!!
> *


pics


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 11:27 PM~11448988
> *Ummm is that so!! I dont think i am....with all that "GAME" u say u be having!!  :angry:
> *


FOOL HAS NO GAME WHAT SO EVER :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 04:11 PM~11453510
> *Good Afternoon, my RAIDERS fans!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

HOPPER NOT SHOW


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2008, 03:14 PM~11453533
> *pics
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 03:15 PM~11453549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPPER NOT SHOW
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

NICE :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 03:42 PM~11453806
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> NICE  :cheesy:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Nasty

My shirt that will soon be for sale :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2008, 04:23 PM~11454200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE YOU GOING TOO TRADE MY HOME for the 68


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy




----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 04:12 PM~11454093
> *My shirt that will soon be for sale  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you coulnt even give those away  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 05:29 PM~11454262
> *ARE YOU GOING TOO TRADE MY HOME for the 68
> *


im thinking about it.but his 68 needs work and i really dont have alot of time to be working on a car rite now.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 26 2008, 10:58 PM~11448793
> *Are u calling me and idiot???? Cause I AM A RAIDER FAN!!  :angry:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: HE IS


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 12 2008, 12:20 AM~11321644
> *HEY UCE U SEE WHAT HAPPENS YOU U MISS WITH A COWBOY FAN...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GET BEAT UP...............
> *


Thats actually at a Niner Faider game. You can tell by the San Fran cops!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITIS64_@Aug 27 2008, 05:20 PM~11454783
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: I LOVE MEN
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 27 2008, 04:34 PM~11454323
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS A NICE CADDY LISA --BUT I AM SORRY FOR YOU TH EPACKERS SUCK SO ON THAT NOTE




























:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 27 2008, 05:26 PM~11454837
> *:0I JUST GOT IT IN THE ASS--AND I LIKED IT :0
> *


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 12 2008, 11:48 AM~11324230
> *here more proof that we kick the shit out of the whiners hahah. this is the kung fu kick to the face.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a blocked kick right there homie!!!!! Look were the ball is below his leg. Might of got a kick to the dome, but thats how the Niners do! Sacrifice your body for the team! 






And no 'yeah your ass' jokes! :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 05:20 PM~11454788
> *Thats actually at a Niner Faider game. You can tell by the San Fran cops!!
> *


you mean when you mess with 49ers fans :biggrin:


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 07:09 PM~11455188
> *you mean when you mess with 49ers fans :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah! NINERS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 27 2008, 05:04 PM~11454636
> *im thinking about it.but his 68 needs work and i really dont have alot of time to be working on a car rite now.
> *


He'll take care of the work. He's a good homeboy, lives around the corner from me. We are in the same car club, Uce-Kern Co.


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 06:10 PM~11455198
> *Hell yeah! NINERS BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THATS RIGHT...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 26 2008, 11:29 PM~11448993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


was he wearing that smile after the loss


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 27 2008, 05:30 PM~11454868
> *
> *


 WHATS UP WITH THIS, WHO LIKE IT IN THE ASS MAS PUTO


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 27 2008, 07:15 PM~11455250
> *was he wearing that smile after the loss
> *


Hell yeah! We take a loss like you take a dick, REAL EASY!!!!!!!! Just messing with you homie, it was funny though!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11455281
> *Hell yeah! We take a loss like you take a dick, REAL EASY!!!!!!!! Just messing with you homie, it was funny though!
> *


THATS FUCKED UP HOMEBOY


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11455275
> *WHATS UP WITH THIS, SO WHAT IF I LIKE IN THE ASS
> *


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 27 2008, 04:28 PM~11454849
> *THAT IS A NICE CADDY LISA --BUT I AM SORRY FOR YOU TH EPACKERS SUCK SO ON THAT NOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THAT POST IS OLD YOU CAN'T DO IT 2 X'S IN ONE TOPIC :twak: 
AND THE PACKERS DON'T SUCK YOUR TEAM WATCHED THEM FROM HOME WHEN THEY WERE IN THE PLAY OFF'S ................AND YES WE DIDT MAKE IT TO THE SUPER BOWL BUT THATS WHY WE GOT RID OF BRET :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 06:18 PM~11455281
> *Hell yeah! We take a loss like you take a dick, REAL EASY!!!!!!!! Just messing with you homie, it was funny though!
> *


 :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 27 2008, 06:32 PM~11455435
> *THAT POST IS OLD YOU CAN'T DO IT 2 X'S IN ONE TOPIC :twak:
> AND THE PACKERS  SUCK  AND SO DO I .I WATCHED THEM FROM THE PLAY OFF'S ................AND YES WE DIDT MAKE IT TO THE SUPER BOWL BUT THATS WHY WE GOT RID OF BRET :biggrin:
> *


ATT WHORE :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: TOO ALL MY NINERS FAN S


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 27 2008, 05:01 PM~11454611
> *you coulnt even give those away   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


already have like 6 people that want one


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 27 2008, 06:32 PM~11455435
> *THAT POST IS OLD YOU CAN'T DO IT 2 X'S IN ONE TOPIC :twak:
> AND THE PACKERS DON'T SUCK YOUR TEAM WATCHED THEM FROM HOME WHEN THEY WERE IN THE PLAY OFF'S ................AND YES WE DIDT MAKE IT TO THE SUPER BOWL BUT THATS WHY WE GOT RID OF BRET :biggrin:
> *


bret was the best thing the packers ever had. u guys just screwed your selves!!

way to go!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 06:41 PM~11456129
> *bret was the best thing the packers ever had. u guys just screwed your selves!!
> 
> way to go!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOUR RIGHT WAS THE BEST THEN ONE DAY WE WERE IN OVER TIME HAD A CHANCE AT THE SUPER BOWL AND WHAT DOES HE DO, THE SAME SHIT HE'D BEEN DOING.........HE THROWS THE BALL TO A F$#KEN GIANT.. GET OVER HIM ALREADY . ....


----------



## LsMoReNa

LOL.. I tought this was only for the RAIDERS and ninners fans!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 08:07 PM~11456383
> *LOL.. I tought this was only for the RAIDERS and ninners fans!!!  :biggrin:
> *


mofos cant read :uh: 



















by the way fuck the raiders :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 27 2008, 08:02 PM~11456343
> *YOUR RIGHT WAS THE BEST  THEN ONE DAY WE WERE IN OVER TIME HAD A CHANCE AT THE SUPER BOWL AND WHAT DOES HE DO, THE SAME SHIT HE'D BEEN DOING.........HE THROWS THE BALL TO A F$#KEN GIANT.. GET OVER HIM ALREADY . ....
> *


get over him?? wtf hahahahaha i was never on him i was just statin the facts

i dont give a flyin fuck about him or the green bay fudge packers


kid rocks and stay outta or topic!!!!


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 14 2008, 07:38 PM~11346854
> *AGAIN HISTORICALLY THE RAIDERS ARE A BETTER OVERALL TEAM THEN THE NINERS AND THE CRYBOYS READ IT YOURSELF
> *


Game percentages dont mean shit!! It all comes down to who can prevail in the Super Bowl. Just look at the Pats this last Super Bowl. Winning all season just to lose in the Bowl. Raiders are in the same boat! Niners and even the cowboys(suck) have won 5 Bowls, with winning percentages less than alot of other teams. Its all about SB game day. WHo can go the extra mile..... not raiders, cause of this.......


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 07:22 PM~11456528
> *get over him?? wtf hahahahaha i was never on him i was just statin the facts
> 
> i dont give a flyin fuck about him or the green bay fudge packers
> kid rocks and stay outta or topic!!!!
> *


BEFORE YOU GET MAD AND START TALKING SHIT LEARN HOW TO SPELL FIRST LIL BOY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LsMoReNa

:0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 10:39 PM~11449038
> *MUCH LOVE UCE GOTTA WORK MANANA LSMORENA GIVE MY BOY HELL BUT GIVE HIM SOME AS WELL     :around:  :rofl:
> *


KICK ROCKS FOOL.....RAIDERS SUCK ANYWAY!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 08:32 PM~11456614
> *Game percentages dont mean shit!! It all comes down to who can prevail in the Super Bowl. Just look at the Pats this last Super Bowl. Winning all season just to lose in the Bowl. Raiders are in the same boat! Niners and even the cowboys(suck) have won 5 Bowls, with winning percentages less than alot of other teams. Its all about SB game day. WHo can go the extra mile..... not raiders, cause of this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU DAM RIGHT IT DONT, LIKE I SAID LOOK AT NEW ENGLAND LAST YEAR ON PAPER THEY WERE TOP ON EVERYTHING AND GOT BEAT WHEN IT REALLY COUNTS THATS WHAT THEY PLAY FOR IS THE SUPERBOWL NOT FUCKIN STATS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 08:57 PM~11456836
> *KICK ROCKS FOOL.....RAIDERS SUCK ANYWAY!
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 04:47 PM~11455013
> *Thats a blocked kick right there homie!!!!! Look were the ball is below his leg. Might of got a kick to the dome, but thats how the Niners do! Sacrifice your body for the team!
> And no 'yeah your ass' jokes!  :biggrin:
> *


DOES IT REALLY MATTER? I THINK NOT CAUSE BOTH OF YA'LLS TEAMS SUCK BIGTIME!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 09:00 PM~11456855
> *DOES IT REALLY MATTER? I THINK NOT CAUSE BOTH OF YA'LLS TEAMS SUCK BIGTIME!
> *


AMEN HOMIE


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 07:07 PM~11456383
> *LOL.. I tought this was only for the RAIDERS and ninners fans!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Well you thought wrong baby girl! This be a thread jack......Now take them clothes off! :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 07:59 PM~11456847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know what time it is! The road to six starts in Dallas!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 09:02 PM~11456885
> *Well you thought wrong baby girl! This be a thread jack......Now take them clothes off! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SinCal559

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 10:02 PM~11456885
> *Well you thought wrong baby girl! This be a thread jack......Now take them clothes off! :biggrin:
> *


Cowboys motto-


"Ill suck yo dick for a rock!?!'' :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Aug 27 2008, 08:37 PM~11456657
> *BEFORE YOU GET MAD AND START TALKING SHIT LEARN HOW TO SPELL FIRST LIL BOY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


aint no 1 gettin mad just tellin it like it is. and it was a typo, i know how to spell our and kick :uh: 

and if thats the only thing u got, you aint tryna fuck with me. now bounce!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 09:05 PM~11456899
> *You know what time it is! The road to six starts in Dallas!
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 09:06 PM~11456908
> *Cowboys motto-
> "Ill suck yo dick for a rock!?!''    :0
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 08:06 PM~11456908
> *Cowboys motto-
> "Ill suck yo dick for a rock!?!''    :0
> *


isn't San Fagcisco considered the Gay Area? :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 09:06 PM~11456905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEY SUCK TOO PUTO


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 08:10 PM~11456951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont mind him....I heard all frisco fans sleep on they're tummy like a dummy.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 09:14 PM~11456984
> *THEY SUCK TOO PUTO LIKE MY NINERS
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

JUILO







WHATS UP MEETING TOMORROW


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 08:14 PM~11456984
> *DONT TELL ANYBODY, BUT I WANNA BE A COWBOY FAN.
> *


*SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT! NOT IF WE CAN HELP IT. *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 09:18 PM~11457031
> *SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT! NOT IF WE CAN HELP IT.
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

:0 Damn...People are aggresive tonight!!!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 08:20 PM~11457064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP WITH THAT NINER FAN? WE DONT NEED THAT GAY SHIT IN DALLAS!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 09:22 PM~11457091
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT NINER FAN? WE DONT NEED THAT GAY SHIT IN DALLAS!
> *


HELL NO WE DONT


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 08:21 PM~11457073
> *:0  Damn...People are aggresive tonight!!!
> *


I thought thats how you liked it. :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 09:21 PM~11457073
> *:0  Damn...People are aggresive tonight!!!
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11457109
> *I thought thats how you liked it. :biggrin:
> *


NO ONLY I KNOW HOW SHE LIKES IT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 09:24 PM~11457109
> *I thought thats how you liked it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 09:25 PM~11457125
> *NO ONLY I KNOW HOW SHE LIKES IT
> *


 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

THIS SAY'S IT ALL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 09:28 PM~11457156
> *:0
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 08:27 PM~11457141
> *
> *


Im sorry...here let me rub it and make it feel better.


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 08:25 PM~11457125
> *NO ONLY I KNOW HOW SHE LIKES IT
> *


 :0 my bad! Dont wanna step on any toes......


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 08:31 PM~11457183
> *THIS SAY'S IT ALL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Basically!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11457191
> *Im sorry...here let me rub it and make it feel better.
> *


HEY WATCH IT HOMIE THATS FOR ME TO DO


----------



## LsMoReNa

lol


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 09:35 PM~11457227
> *HEY WATCH IT HOMIE THATS FOR ME TO DO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I AGREE :biggrin:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Aug 27 2008, 09:32 PM~11456614
> *Game percentages dont mean shit!! It all comes down to who can prevail in the Super Bowl. Just look at the Pats this last Super Bowl. Winning all season just to lose in the Bowl. Raiders are in the same boat! Niners and even the cowboys(suck) have won 5 Bowls, with winning percentages less than alot of other teams. Its all about SB game day. WHo can go the extra mile..... not raiders, cause of this.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANOTHER sorry whinner fan hold on to the past becouse that's ALL your sorry ass team and it's fans have . go ahead and start crying but we have five rings blah blah blah . this is 2008 so get over it


----------



## PHATT BOY

> I AGREE  :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

PHATT BOY :wave: :wave:


----------



## munozfamily

COWGIRL SUCK BIG ONE S :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 10:15 PM~11457643
> *PHATT BOY :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE...... :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 10:17 PM~11457653
> *COWGIRL SUCK BIG ONE S :0
> *


----------



## munozfamily

WHATS UP? JUNTA TOMORROW.................


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## sangremaya66

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:18 PM~11457673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cowgirls suck balls


----------



## munozfamily

:wave: :wave: KURT


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 10:19 PM~11457685
> *WHATS UP? JUNTA TOMORROW.................
> *


I THINK SO :dunno:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Aug 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11457689
> *cowgirls suck balls
> *


x2


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Aug 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11457689
> *cowgirls suck balls
> *


FUCK THE RAMS


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:21 PM~11457695
> *I THINK SO :dunno:
> *


YEA, TOMORROW


----------



## sangremaya66

you need to get a job to much time on your hands :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11457691
> *:wave:  :wave: KURT
> *


KURT>>>>>>







<<<<<NOW I LIKE THAT FAN :0


----------



## sangremaya66

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 10:20 PM~11457691
> *:wave:  :wave: KURT
> *


does every one know


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:25 PM~11457741
> *KURT>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<<NOW I LIKE THAT FAN :0
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE RALPH


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Aug 27 2008, 10:26 PM~11457748
> *does every one know
> *


I DOUBT IT DID YOU CALL EVERYONE...


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 10:26 PM~11457751
> *THAT LOOKS LIKE RALPH
> *


----------



## sangremaya66

i didnt get ahold of joe and spider but i think julio did


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by sangremaya66_@Aug 27 2008, 10:31 PM~11457797
> *i didnt get ahold of  joe and spider but i think julio did
> *


OK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:37 PM~11457844
> *OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 buh bye!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

JULIO>>>>>







<<<<<KURT


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:47 PM~11457913
> *JULIO>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<<KURT
> *


SNITCH


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 10:48 PM~11457923
> *SNITCH
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 10:47 PM~11457913
> *JULIO>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<<KURT
> *


You might as well just tell everybody, Phatt Boy... Snitch... You wanna take out an ad in the paper? :guns: :buttkick: :loco: ..... mas puto


----------



## LsMoReNa

:cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 27 2008, 09:21 PM~11457073
> *:0  Damn...People are aggresive tonight!!!
> *


 :cheesy:











:cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 01:18 AM~11458522
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 ME TOO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Aug 27 2008, 09:56 PM~11457463
> *ANOTHER sorry whinner fan hold on to the past becouse that's ALL your sorry ass team and it's fans have  . go ahead and start crying but we have five rings  blah blah blah . this is 2008 so get over it
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

and if the niners only had 2 super bowl wins and u guys had your 3, your lie'n threw your teeth if you try to say that u wouldnt use that against us!! the only reason why you say its old news is because when it comes down to super bowl wins we take the cake. when we go to a super bowl we win!! aint no long sad bus ride home for us  


whats up bro how you doin?


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 01:18 AM~11458522
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


What a lame comment!!! :angry:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 08:07 AM~11459647
> *ME TOO :0  :biggrin:
> *


You too??? Nice to know ur nothing but a follower!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 AM~11460270
> *You too??? Nice to know ur nothing but a follower!!
> *


come on j/k


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 11:14 AM~11461131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 09:31 AM~11460262
> *What a lame comment!!!  :angry:
> *


so i guess that is a no huh :cheesy: 



is it cause i am a NINER FAN ????----ARE YOU PREJUDICE :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 12:03 PM~11461522
> *so i guess that is a no huh :cheesy:
> is it cause i am a NINER FAN ????----ARE YOU PREJUDICE  :angry:
> *




otra q te manda al pito :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 09:32 AM~11460270
> *You too??? Nice to know ur nothing but a follower!!
> *


you still mad....


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 12:10 PM~11461605
> *otra q te manda al pito  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 12:17 PM~11461687
> *you still mad....
> *


 hello you there.........ok


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 12:24 PM~11461754
> *hello you there.........ok   just have too tell your lover phatt puto too talk too you  :0
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 12:22 PM~11461738
> *
> *




:biggrin: 

are going 2 da BAY AREA BOSSES picnic this sat?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 12:26 PM~11461778
> *
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 01:39 PM~11462505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


phatt puto fuck you...............


----------



## munozfamily

SEE YOU PHATT PUTO :wave:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 03:18 PM~11463361
> *phatt puto fuck you...............
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:21 PM~11463398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU ASSHOLE............... :cheesy: :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11463423
> *YOU ASSHOLE............... :cheesy:  :0
> *


LOL


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:26 PM~11463443
> *LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


see you .....puto ......


----------



## LsMoReNa

LOL


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 12:22 PM~11461738
> *
> *


Awwww.....no sad faces!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11463509
> *
> *


 :0 

What u smokin???? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:33 PM~11463524
> *:0
> 
> What u smokin???? :biggrin:
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11463516
> *Awwww.....no sad faces!!
> *


OK


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 03:34 PM~11463533
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:34 PM~11463539
> *OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:35 PM~11463555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


puff puff give? :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 03:37 PM~11463573
> *puff puff give? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 

I want some!!!! Can i???? :tongue:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 03:36 PM~11463569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11463593
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I want some!!!! Can i????  :tongue:
> *


THERES ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11463616
> *THERES ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Naw..I pass....dont want my daddy getting mad at me!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 03:42 PM~11463627
> *Naw..I pass....dont want my daddy getting mad at me!!  :biggrin:
> *


I WON'T


----------



## kustombuilder

:biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:43 PM~11463630
> *I WON'T
> *


LMAOOO!!! oooooooooooooooooo kay!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11463616
> *THERES ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas puto


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11463616
> *THERES ENOUGH FOR EVERYONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up with your girl ,she still mad lsmorena........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 03:45 PM~11463649
> *LMAOOO!!! oooooooooooooooooo kay!
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 27 2008, 10:55 PM~11457978
> *You might as well just tell everybody, Phatt Boy... Snitch... You wanna take out an ad in the paper? :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco: ..... mas puto
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 03:50 PM~11463695
> *whats up with your girl ,she still mad lsmorena........
> *


 :dunno: WHY WERE YOU TALKING SHIT ON HERE CHEEP ASS TEAM....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:51 PM~11463719
> *:dunno: WHY WERE YOU TALKING SHIT ON HERE CHEEP ASS TEAM....
> *


ASK HER ...........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 03:52 PM~11463734
> *ASK HER ...........
> *


OK DONT TRIP I GOT THIS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

:ugh:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 03:53 PM~11463758
> *OK DONT TRIP I GOT THIS HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


cool homeboy............ :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 03:55 PM~11463779
> *:ugh:
> *










:ugh:


----------



## LsMoReNa

What evers!!! :biggrin: 

RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:57 PM~11463805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 03:55 PM~11463784
> *cool homeboy............ :biggrin:
> *


OK DOG SHE SAID SHE'S NOT MAD SO EVERYTHING'S KOOL NOW :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:57 PM~11463805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:02 PM~11463857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

JULIOOOOOOOOOOOOO....... I'M NOT MAD, THANKS TO PHATT BOY THAT PUT IN A LITTLE WORD FOR YOU!!!!  

BUT I AM SORRY THAT YOU LIKE THE CHEAP ASS 49ERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:03 PM~11463862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:04 PM~11463878
> *JULIOOOOOOOOOOOOO....... I'M SO MAD AT YOU, AND THAT PHATT BOY THAT PUT IN A LITTLE WORD FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> TO BAD YOU LIKE THE CHEAP ASS 49ERS!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:05 PM~11463886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:05 PM~11463886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:04 PM~11463878
> *JULIOOOOOOOOOOOOO....... I'M NOT MAD, THANKS TO PHATT BOY THAT PUT IN A LITTLE WORD FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> BUT I AM SORRY THAT YOU LIKE THE CHEAP ASS 49ERS!!! :biggrin:
> *




































I TOLD YOU I GOT THIS JUILO AND THAT SHE WAS'NT MAD


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:08 PM~11463906
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I TOLD YOU I GOT THIS JUILO AND THAT SHE WAS'NT MAD
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:08 PM~11463905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:10 PM~11463925
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:09 PM~11463912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WATCH OUT HOMIE I GOT BACK


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:02 PM~11463860
> *OK DOG SHE SAID SHE'S NOT MAD SO EVERYTHING'S KOOL NOW :biggrin:
> *


COOL...................


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:13 PM~11463956
> *WATCH OUT HOMIE I GOT BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Are u sure them TRICKS even know how to use them toys????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:13 PM~11463956
> *WATCH OUT HOMIE I GOT BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hoes with plastic guns? :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:14 PM~11463964
> *LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Are u sure them TRICKS even know how to use them toys????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 28 2008, 01:31 PM~11462417
> *:biggrin:
> 
> are going 2 da BAY AREA BOSSES picnic this sat?
> *


YEAH FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS I AM GOING TO HAVE MT SON THAT DAY


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:16 PM~11463980
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11463516
> *Awwww.....no sad faces!!
> *


SO YOU ARE CONSIDERING MY OFFER  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:19 PM~11464009
> *SO YOU ARE CONSIDERING MY OFFER    :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


I'LL ANWSER THAT FOR HER, THATS A BIG NEGATIVE BIGPUTO64
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:19 PM~11464009
> *SO YOU ARE CONSIDERING MY OFFER    :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 What offer??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11464050
> *:0  What offer??
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:22 PM~11464021
> *I'LL ANWSER THAT FOR HER, THATS A BIG NEGATIVE BIGTITO64
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *














HOW DO YOU KNOW ????


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:22 PM~11464021
> *I'LL ANWSER THAT FOR HER, THATS A BIG NEGATIVE BIGPUTO64
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thanks chulo!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:26 PM~11464050
> *:0  What offer??
> *


THE OFFER OF LOVE 























OR AT LEAST A GOOD SANCHO ON THE SIDE :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:27 PM~11464061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW DO YOU KNOW ????
> *


A HOMIE THERES NO HATING HERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:29 PM~11464076
> *THE OFFER OF LOVE
> OR AT LEAST A GOOD SANCHO ON THE SIDE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:29 PM~11464077
> *A HOMIE THERES NO HATING HERE HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


IT SURE SEEMS LIKE IT :cheesy: 


WHAT YOU THINK KUSTOMBUILDER AM I BEING HATED ON?????


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:29 PM~11464076
> *THE OFFER OF LOVE
> OR AT LEAST A GOOD SANCHO ON THE SIDE :biggrin:
> *


LOL YOUR A NINER FAN YOU CANT BE GOOD AT ANYTHING LOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:30 PM~11464088
> *IT SURE SEEMS LIKE IT  :cheesy:
> WHAT YOU THINK KUSTOMBUILDER AM I BEING HATED ON?????
> *


time for some


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:30 PM~11464088
> *IT SURE SEEMS LIKE IT  :cheesy:
> WHAT YOU THINK KUSTOMBUILDER AM I BEING HATED ON?????
> *


WHAT IS THERE TO HATE ON I'M JUST MAKING THIS TOPIC FUN AND TALKING SHIT THATS ALL NO NEED TO GET BUT HURT GO FOR IT HOMIE THATS ALL YOU :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:30 PM~11464090
> *LOL YOUR A NINER FAN YOU CANT BE GOOD AT ANYTHING LOL
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 SHIT I AM NOT ONE TO BRAG 






















BUT I WILL GIVE HER THE BEST 4 MINUTES OF HER LIFE :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:33 PM~11464112
> *:0 SHIT I AM NOT ONE TO BRAG
> BUT I WILL GIVE HER THE BEST 4 MINUTES OF HER LIFE :roflmao:
> *


at least your honest.


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:33 PM~11464112
> *:0 SHIT I AM NOT ONE TO BRAG
> BUT I WILL GIVE HER THE BEST 4 MINUTES OF HER LIFE :roflmao:
> *


 :0 4 minutes??????

YUP thats says it all......u are a TRUE Ninner fan!! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:33 PM~11464112
> *:0 SHIT I AM NOT ONE TO BRAG
> BUT I WILL GIVE HER THE BEST 4 MINUTES OF HER LIFE :roflmao:
> *


LOL YOU BEAT ME BYE 2


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:32 PM~11464106
> *WHAT IS THERE TO HATE ON I'M JUST MAKING THIS TOPIC FUN AND TALKING SHIT THATS ALL NO NEED TO GET BUT HURT GO FOR IT HOMIE THATS ALL YOU :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DONT WANT TO BUST YOUR BUBBLE YOU MIGHT TRY TO GO EMO ON US AND TRY TO KILL YOURSELF BUT THEN AGAIN YOU ARE NOT THAT BRIGHT SINCE YOU ARE NOT A NINER FANSO HERE IS A TIP

















:biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:35 PM~11464121
> *:0  4 minutes??????
> 
> YUP thats says it all......u are a TRUE Ninner fan!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

here what i use on the haters. :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11464134
> *here what i use on the haters. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahhhhh....Nice toy!! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:38 PM~11464141
> *Ahhhhh....Nice toy!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:35 PM~11464121
> *:0  4 minutes??????
> 
> YUP thats says it all......u are a TRUE Ninner fan!!  :biggrin:
> *


     :tears: SO SINCE DOGGY IS OUT THE QUESTION 





CAN YOU NIBBLE ON ME FOR A WHILE ---- I LAST A LONG TIME ON THAT ONE BABY BELIEVE ME


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:36 PM~11464129
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT WANT TO BUST YOUR BUBBLE YOU MIGHT TRY TO GO EMO ON US AND TRY TO KILL YOURSELF BUT THEN AGAIN YOU ARE NOT THAT BRIGHT SINCE YOU ARE NOT A NINER FANSO HERE IS A TIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HELL NO I'M NOT A WHINNER FAN IT'S COWBOYS 4 LIFE HERE HOMIE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:38 PM~11464141
> *Ahhhhh....Nice toy!!  :cheesy:
> *


only mess with the best. :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:39 PM~11464157
> *        :tears: SO  SINCE DOGGY IS OUT THE QUESTION
> CAN YOU NIBBLE ON ME FOR A WHILE ---- I LAST A LONG TIME ON THAT ONE BABY BELIEVE ME
> *


First....I aint your BABY!! 
Second....I think I'll pass on ur offer!!  But it was very sweet of you! Thanks!


----------



## PHATT BOY

BIGPUTO64>>>>>>>







<<<<<KUSTOMBUILDER
A HOMIE STOP KISSING ASS IT'S OK YOU DONT HAVE TO BE A FOLLOWER YOU CAN DO IT YOUR SELF......


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:40 PM~11464169
> *only mess with the best. :biggrin:
> *


Exactly!! YOu know wuz up!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:41 PM~11464177
> *First....I aint your BABY!!
> Second....I think I'll pass on ur offer!!   But it was very sweet of you! Thanks!
> *


LOL TELL HIM YOUR GOING TO ME MINE.....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:04 PM~11463878
> *JULIOOOOOOOOOOOOO....... I'M NOT MAD, THANKS TO PHATT BOY THAT PUT IN A LITTLE WORD FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> BUT I AM SORRY THAT YOU LIKE THE CHEAP ASS 49ERS!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa+Aug 28 2008, 05:43 PM~11464186-->
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!! YOu know wuz up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PHATT [email protected] 28 2008, 05:43 PM~11464185
> *BIGPUTO64>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <<<<<KUSTOMBUILDER
> A HOMIE STOP KISSING ASS IT'S OK YOU DONT HAVE TO BE A FOLLOWER YOU CAN DO IT YOUR SELF......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:41 PM~11464177
> *First....I aint your BABY!!
> Second....I think I'll pass on ur offer!!   But it was very sweet of you! Thanks!
> *


 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:47 PM~11464208
> *
> :uh:
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:41 PM~11464177
> *First....I aint your BABY!!
> Second....I think I'll pass on ur offer!!   But it was very sweet of you! Thanks!
> *


OK FIRST OFF I AM HURT THAT YOU WONT NIBBLE 

SECOND YOU LIVE TO FAR FOR ME TO GO AND LEAVE A DEPOSIT ON YOU :cheesy: 

BY THE WAY I AM GLAD YOU THOUGHT I WAS SWEET FOR MY OFFERS  





















AND THIRD YOU KNOW IT IS ALL IN GOOD FUN























BUT IF YOU WANT TO PM ME SOME NUDE SHOT OR OF YOU IN A LINGERIE I WONT BE OFFENED :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

look what i got for them haters


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:49 PM~11464228
> *OK FIRST OFF I AM HURT THAT YOU WONT NIBBLE
> 
> SECOND YOU LIVE TO FAR FOR ME TO GO AND LEAVE A DEPOSIT ON YOU :cheesy:
> 
> BY THE WAY I AM GLAD YOU THOUGHT I WAS SWEET FOR MY OFFERS
> AND THIRD YOU KNOW IT IS ALL IN GOOD FUN
> BUT IF YOU WANT TO PM ME SOME NUDE SHOT OR OF YOU IN A LINGERIE I WONT BE OFFENED :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:49 PM~11464228
> *OK FIRST OFF I AM HURT THAT YOU WONT NIBBLE
> 
> SECOND YOU LIVE TO FAR FOR ME TO GO AND LEAVE A DEPOSIT ON YOU :cheesy:
> 
> BY THE WAY I AM GLAD YOU THOUGHT I WAS SWEET FOR MY OFFERS
> AND THIRD YOU KNOW IT IS ALL IN GOOD FUN
> BUT IF YOU WANT TO PM ME SOME NUDE SHOT OR OF YOU IN A LINGERIE I WONT BE OFFENED :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:51 PM~11464257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:49 PM~11464228
> *OK FIRST OFF I AM HURT THAT YOU WONT NIBBLE
> 
> SECOND YOU LIVE TO FAR FOR ME TO GO AND LEAVE A DEPOSIT ON YOU :cheesy:
> 
> BY THE WAY I AM GLAD YOU THOUGHT I WAS SWEET FOR MY OFFERS
> AND THIRD YOU KNOW IT IS ALL IN GOOD FUN
> BUT IF YOU WANT TO PM ME SOME NUDE SHOT OR OF YOU IN A LINGERIE I WONT BE OFFENED :biggrin:
> *


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

Ummm PHATT BOY says its ok for me to send u some pictures...I WILL!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 04:46 PM~11464203
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hey if you need too borrow mine you know whats up.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:51 PM~11464263
> *LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Ummm PHATT BOY says its ok for me to send u some pictures...I WILL!!
> *


 :0 :ugh: PHATT BOY.your a cool homie :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:51 PM~11464263
> *LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Ummm PHATT BOY says its ok for me to send u some pictures...I WILL!!
> *


like that phatt puto.........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 04:52 PM~11464277
> *like that phatt puto.........
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:51 PM~11464263
> *LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Ummm PHATT BOY says its ok for me to send u some pictures...I WILL!!
> *


WELL GIRL YOU CAN PM THE ONES OF ME AND YOU BUT NOT THE ONES BY YOURSELF :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 04:51 PM~11464263
> *LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Ummm PHATT BOY says its ok for me to send u some pictures...I WILL!!
> *


HE WONT MIND ---WE ARE PRETTY MUCH FAMILY ALL READY :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:56 PM~11464304
> *HE WONT MIND ---WE ARE PRETTY MUCH FAMILY ALL READY :cheesy:
> *


WE MIGHT BE FAMILY BUT THERES


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 04:56 PM~11464304
> *HE WONT MIND ---WE ARE PRETTY MUCH FAMILY ALL READY :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:52 PM~11464273
> *:0  :ugh: PHATT BOY.your a cool homie :biggrin:
> *


hes cool when hes not around......... :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

you guys scared homegirl away. :0


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11446590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 05:01 PM~11464341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS RIGHT HOMIE UCE KERN COUNTY


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:01 PM~11464339
> *you guys scared homegirl away. :0
> *


NOT!!!!!

This aint scary.....its funny!!
Had to go serve my mom and dad dinner!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 06:06 PM~11464376
> *THATS RIGHT HOMIE UCE KERN COUNTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


speaking of.I need to call robert to see if he wants me to do some laser cutting for you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 06:07 PM~11464379
> *NOT!!!!!
> 
> This aint scary.....its funny!!
> Had to go serve my mom and dad dinner!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: down to earth old fashion girl.


----------



## LsMoReNa

Hey...what year is that "El Camino"???


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:08 PM~11464390
> *:thumbsup: down to earth old fashion girl.
> *


Hey...what can I say...they brought me up well! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 06:09 PM~11464401
> *Hey...what can I say...they brought me up well! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11464383
> *speaking of.I need to call robert to see if he wants me to do some laser cutting for you guys. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: YESIR SO YOU MAKE THE PLACKS


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:40 PM~11367100
> *Phatt Puto....do you remember your first grade field trip to McDonalds???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :scrutinize:    hno:  :wow:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 06:10 PM~11464407
> *:yes: YESIR SO YOU MAKE THE PLACKS
> *


yes sir.and 
Bike plaques, necklaces pendants, knock off chips, License plate frames, key chains, Kustom Steering wheels, Battery Tie Downs, Rear end reinforcements or just about anything you can think of


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:33 PM~11367034
> *When did you buy a motorcycle fool???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:12 PM~11464415
> *yes sir.and
> Bike plaques, necklaces pendants, knock off chips, License plate frames, key chains, Kustom Steering wheels, Battery Tie Downs, Rear end reinforcements or just about anything you can think of
> *


OH SHIT I'LL TRADE YOU THE PLACK FOR THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 05:12 PM~11464420
> *
> *


OK PUTO NOW YOU WANT TO START CUZ MY GIRL SAID SHE WAS SORRY THAT THE 49ERS SUCK OK IT'S ON PUTO....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 06:13 PM~11464425
> *OH SHIT I'LL TRADE YOU THE PLACK FOR THE PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:13 PM~11464425
> *OH SHIT I'LL TRADE YOU THE PLACK FOR THE PICS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

<----was born in bakersfield. :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:15 PM~11464440
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


THATS KOOL I HAVE ONE ANYWAYS LOL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 06:18 PM~11464473
> *THATS KOOL I HAVE ONE ANYWAYS LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:07 PM~11464379
> *NOT!!!!!
> 
> This aint scary.....its funny!!
> Had to go serve my mom and dad dinner!!!
> *


IM HUNGRY I WANT SOME CARNE ASADA AND SOME TORTILLAS PLEASE


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:16 PM~11464450
> *<----was born in bakersfield. :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:16 PM~11464446
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> :angry:
> *


J/K I WOULD'NT DO THAT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 06:18 PM~11464473
> *THATS KOOL I HAVE ONE ANYWAYS LOL
> *


i will gladly trade for money. :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:19 PM~11464477
> *IM HUNGRY I WANT SOME CARNE ASADA AND SOME TORTILLAS PLEASE
> *


Good for you!! So why dont u go ask ur momma..or ur wifey to feed you!!


----------



## kustombuilder

ok peeps.im out.have a safe one.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:20 PM~11464491
> *Good for you!! So why dont u go ask ur momma..or ur wifey to feed you!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:14 PM~11464434
> *OK PUTO NOW YOU WANT TO START CUZ MY GIRL SAID SHE WAS SORRY THAT THE 49ERS SUCK OK IT'S ON PUTO....
> *


ACTUALLY SHE SAID NINER GIRLS COULDN'T TAKE CARE OF THERE MAN AND THAR FAIDERS SWALLOWED ---HENCE WHY I WAS HITTING AT HER TO COME MY WAY FOR AWHILE ----BUT I WOULD HAVE GAVE HER BACK-


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:21 PM~11464497
> *ok peeps.im out.have a safe one.
> *


Have a good evening!!! Be safe!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:22 PM~11464504
> *ACTUALLY SHE SAID NINER GIRLS COULDN'T TAKE CARE OF THERE MAN AND THAR FAIDERS SWALLOWED ---HENCE WHY I WAS HITTING AT HER TO COME MY WAY FOR AWHILE ----BUT I WOULD HAVE GAVE HER BACK-
> *











OH SHIT


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:20 PM~11464491
> *Good for you!! So why dont u go ask ur momma..or ur wifey to feed you!!
> *


SO I TAKE THAT AS A NO GO FOR COMIDA NEITHER ---WELL THAT IS NOT GOOD.




YOU ARE RUDE --NOW I AM GOING TO STARVE AND IT WILL BE YOUR FAULT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:22 PM~11464504
> *ACTUALLY SHE SAID NINER GIRLS COULDN'T TAKE CARE OF THERE MAN AND THAR FAIDERS SWALLOWED ---HENCE WHY I WAS HITTING AT HER TO COME MY WAY FOR AWHILE ----BUT I WOULD HAVE GAVE HER BACK-
> *


Ummm.....Yes I said Ninner TRICKS couldent take care of their men! But theres a reason why I said that!! If u look at the cartoon...it says it all!!

And second....where the F*** did I mention something about "SWALLOWING"???
Get ur story straight!! And I aint a damn toy for u to be giving me back!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11464523
> *SO I TAKE THAT AS A NO GO FOR COMIDA NEITHER ---WELL THAT IS NOT GOOD.
> YOU ARE RUDE --NOW I AM GOING TO STARVE AND IT WILL BE YOUR FAULT
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11464537
> *Ummm.....Yes I said Ninner TRICKS couldent take care of their men! But theres a reason why I said that!! If u look at the cartoon...it says it all!!
> 
> And second....where the F*** did I mention something about "SWALLOWING"???
> Get ur story straight!! And I aint a damn toy for u to be giving me back!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11464523
> *SO I TAKE THAT AS A NO GO FOR COMIDA NEITHER ---WELL THAT IS NOT GOOD.
> YOU ARE RUDE --NOW I AM GOING TO STARVE AND IT WILL BE YOUR FAULT
> *


Hey....damn....ur sure are leaving up to ur whinner name!! YOu been whinning all damn afternoon! 

And if u would of been a RAIDER fan...or as the matter of fact...any other teams fan...except the ninners fan, I would of gladly invite u over for dinner!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 05:24 PM~11464522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH SHIT
> *


I SEE I HAVE STRUCK A NERVE WITH BOTH OF YOU---- WELL IT IS OBVIOUS YOU DIG HER AND I GUESS SHE DIGS YOU ( EVEN THOUGH SHE SAID IT WAS OK FOR YOU TO ME PICS )  


SO LETS ALL JUST TAKE A BREATH OR TOO AND THINK OF WHAT IS REALLY IMPORTANT AND WHAT IS IS FOR BOTH OF YOU TO KNOW























BOTH THE COWPATTY'S AND THE FAIDERS SUCK



AHHHH I AM A GOOD COUNSELOR :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:30 PM~11464570
> *I SEE I HAVE STRUCK A NERVE WITH BOTH OF YOU---- WELL IT IS OBVIOUS YOU DIG HER AND I GUESS SHE DIGS YOU ( EVEN THOUGH SHE SAID IT WAS OK FOR YOU TO ME PICS )
> SO LETS ALL JUST TAKE A BREATH OR TOO AND THINK OF WHAT IS REALLY IMPORTANT AND WHAT IS IS FOR BOTH OF YOU TO KNOW
> BOTH THE COWPATTY'S AND THE FAIDERS SUCK
> AHHHH I AM A GOOD COUNSELOR :biggrin:
> *










YOU SUCK


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:30 PM~11464570
> *I SEE I HAVE STRUCK A NERVE WITH BOTH OF YOU---- WELL IT IS OBVIOUS YOU DIG HER AND I GUESS SHE DIGS YOU ( EVEN THOUGH SHE SAID IT WAS OK FOR YOU TO ME PICS )
> SO LETS ALL JUST TAKE A BREATH OR TOO AND THINK OF WHAT IS REALLY IMPORTANT AND WHAT IS IS FOR BOTH OF YOU TO KNOW
> BOTH THE COWPATTY'S AND THE FAIDERS SUCK
> AHHHH I AM A GOOD COUNSELOR :biggrin:
> *


There u go again :angry: Where did I said it was ok about them pic...I said if PHATT BOY says it was ok!!!! 

IJOLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :buttkick:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 06:23 PM~11464506
> *Have a good evening!!! Be safe!
> *


  maybe ill stop by on my way home and say hi to LsMoReNa. :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11464537
> *Ummm.....Yes I said Ninner TRICKS couldent take care of their men! But theres a reason why I said that!! If u look at the cartoon...it says it all!!
> 
> And second....where the F*** did I mention something about "SWALLOWING"???
> Get ur story straight!! And I aint a damn toy for u to be giving me back!!
> *


WELL YES I MADE UP THE SWALLOWING PART ( IT WAS JUST A GUESS ) 


AND I AM SORRY I AM NOT TRYING TO TREAT YOU LIKE A TOY ---- FROM YOUR COMMENTS IT SEEMED YOU WANT TO COME TO ME ---BUT PHATTBOY WILL BE DEVESTATED SO IN THE INTREST OF ME BEING FAIR I WILL GIVE HIM THE OPPORTUNITY TO HOOK UP WITH YOU  






















BUT HEY IF YOU NEED A SHOULDER TO CRY ON OR SOMEONE TO TALK DIRTY TOO I AM HERE


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:39 PM~11464658
> * maybe ill stop by on my way home and say hi to LsMoReNa. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LsMoReNa




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 05:39 PM~11464658
> * maybe ill stop by on my way home and say hi to LsMoReNa. :0
> *


TELL HER I SAID HI AND TO GIVE ME MY DAMN


SAMMMICH


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11464863
> *TELL HER I SAID HI AND TO GIVE ME MY DAMN
> SAMMMICH
> *


LOL.....next time I go up to Salinas or San Jose...I stop by...and I'll take u a plate of carne asada!!! Just like u ask for!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 27 2008, 09:31 PM~11457183
> *THIS SAY'S IT ALL 15 GUYS ON ONE *** HOW GAY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 06:01 PM~11464917
> *LOL.....next time I go up to Salinas or San Jose...I stop by...and I'll take u a plate of carne asada!!! Just like u ask for!
> *


OK ---THANK YOU


IF YOU ARE A FAN DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF YOU IN YOUR HORRIBLE TEAMS GEAR ????


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 06:06 PM~11464963
> *OK ---THANK YOU
> IF YOU ARE A FAN DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS OF YOU IN YOUR HORRIBLE TEAMS GEAR ????
> *


iTS NOT HORRIBLE!! ITS CUTE!!! AND YES I DO....WHO HASENT PICTURES OF THEM WITH THEIR GEAR! 

WHYYYYYYYYYYYY??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 06:56 PM~11464863
> *TELL HER I SAID HI AND TO GIVE ME MY DAMN
> SAMMMICH
> *


ok I just say her. :0 
shes cute.
she said she has your sammmich.come get it.its a smith and weson sammmich.


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 06:17 PM~11465047
> *ok I just say her. :0
> shes cute.
> she said she has your sammmich.come get it.its a smith and weson sammmich.
> *


YOUR A FUCKEN IDIOT


----------



## LsMoReNa

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 06:17 PM~11465047
> *ok I just say her. :0
> shes cute.
> she said she has your sammmich.come get it.its a smith and weson sammmich.
> *


OK TELL HER NO PICKLES 





















 IS SHE REALLY GOING TO BLAST ME hno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 28 2008, 07:18 PM~11465063
> *YOUR A FUCKEN IDIOT
> *


whoa.easy on the name calling buddy.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 06:12 PM~11465015
> *iTS NOT HORRIBLE!! ITS CUTE!!! AND YES I DO....WHO HASENT PICTURES OF THEM WITH THEIR GEAR!
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYY??
> *


SO WE CAN SEE HOW YOU LOOK LIKE


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 06:36 PM~11465240
> *SO WE CAN SEE HOW YOU LOOK LIKE
> *


x2!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 06:36 PM~11465240
> *SO WE CAN SEE HOW YOU LOOK LIKE
> *


just click her avatar


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 07:36 PM~11465233
> *OK TELL HER NO PICKLES
> IS SHE REALLY GOING TO BLAST ME  hno:
> *


I would be nice to her.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 28 2008, 06:40 PM~11465270
> *just click her avatar
> *


I WANT TO SEE A NEW PIC


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 06:36 PM~11465240
> *SO WE CAN SEE HOW YOU LOOK LIKE
> *


Naw..I dont be showing my pics. But dont worry...I aint pretty or beautiful~!  So u aint missing out on nothing! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 06:41 PM~11465281
> *I would be nice to her.
> *


I OFFERED HER A CHANCE TO NIBBLE AND TO BE HER SANCHO


IS NOT THAT NICE :dunno:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 06:43 PM~11465292
> *I OFFERED HER A CHANCE TO NIBBLE AND TO BE HER SANCHO
> IS NOT THAT NICE :dunno:
> *


Aww....ur so funny!! I like you! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

interesting


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 06:45 PM~11465304
> *Aww....ur so funny!! I like you!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

SO WHY DONT JUST ME PICS ON MY PM  


IT WILL BE OUR LITTLE SECRET


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 06:53 PM~11465380
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> SO WHY DONT JUST ME PICS ON MY PM
> IT WILL BE OUR LITTLE SECRET
> *


NOPE :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

Where did PHATT BOY go???


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 06:58 PM~11465424
> *Where did PHATT BOY go???
> *


HE GOT JEALOUS OF US ---OF OUR LOVE AFFAIR ---


OR HE IS JUST TAKING A SHIT AND EATING AT THE SAME TIME 


SO ANYWAYZ YOU DO KNOW YOUR TEAM IS NOT GOING TO WIN MORE THAN 4 GAMES THIS YEAR


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 07:03 PM~11465475
> *HE GOT JEALOUS OF US ---OF OUR LOVE AFFAIR ---
> OR HE IS JUST TAKING A SHIT AND EATING AT THE SAME TIME
> SO ANYWAYZ YOU DO KNOW YOUR TEAM IS NOT GOING TO WIN MORE THAN 4 GAMES THIS YEAR
> *


come on homie your given them to much credit


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 07:03 PM~11465475
> *HE GOT JEALOUS OF US ---OF OUR LOVE AFFAIR ---
> OR HE IS JUST TAKING A SHIT AND EATING AT THE SAME TIME
> SO ANYWAYZ YOU DO KNOW YOUR TEAM IS NOT GOING TO WIN MORE THAN 4 GAMES THIS YEAR
> *


 :0 I say its more than 4!! :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 28 2008, 08:15 PM~11466127
> *come on homie your given them to much credit
> *


HATERRRRRRRR!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## DenaLove

The Faiders and whinners will have a combined winning total of 1 games! Who wins the one game is beyond me cause they are both sorry ass teams!!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 28 2008, 08:24 PM~11466225
> *The Faiders and whinners will have a combined winning total of 1 games! Who wins the one game is beyond me cause they are both sorry ass teams!!!!!!!!!!!  :buttkick:
> *


Another HATERRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!! :tongue:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 04:39 PM~11464658
> * maybe ill stop by on my way home and say hi to LsMoReNa. :0
> *


Dont forget to give her one of these.......


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11466278
> *Dont forget to give her one of these.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

U Nasty!!!! :angry:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 07:32 PM~11466313
> *:0
> 
> U Nasty!!!!  :angry:
> *


And then some!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 28 2008, 08:45 PM~11466556
> *And then some!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 07:46 PM~11466562
> *:biggrin:
> *


I knew you liked it!  















































Raiders still suck!!!!!!!!


----------



## B DOG

wheres the best place to get tickets? want to check out the 9er/lion game sept 21.
would like seats on the visitors side uffin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 28 2008, 07:50 PM~11466629
> *wheres the best place to get tickets? want to check out the 9er/lion game sept 21.
> would like seats on the visitors side  uffin:
> *


good luck with that one buddy. Word on the street is...they cant even give away tickets to that game! :scrutinize:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 28 2008, 08:47 PM~11466577
> *I knew you liked it!
> Raiders still suck!!!!!!!!
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 28 2008, 08:50 PM~11466629
> *wheres the best place to get tickets? want to check out the 9er/lion game sept 21.
> would like seats on the visitors side  uffin:
> *


Try primotickets.com !!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 08:17 PM~11466146
> *:0 I say its more than 4!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 28 2008, 09:04 PM~11466838
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 08:58 PM~11466751
> *Try  primotickets.com !!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Aug 28 2008, 09:47 PM~11467464
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 10:14 PM~11467908
> *
> *


No one in here tonight!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

I'M BACK PUTO'S :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 28 2008, 07:03 PM~11465475
> *HE GOT JEALOUS OF US ---OF OUR LOVE AFFAIR ---
> OR HE IS JUST TAKING A SHIT AND EATING AT THE SAME TIME
> SO ANYWAYZ YOU DO KNOW YOUR TEAM IS NOT GOING TO WIN MORE THAN 4 GAMES THIS YEAR
> *


AND YOU CALL ME A HATER THATS FUNNY YOU TRY TO SPIT GAME AND SHE SHOOT'S YOU DOWN BUT YOUR A NICE PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

There u are!! :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 28 2008, 06:03 PM~11464933
> *
> *


DAM BITCH YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO COUNT AND SORRY HOMIE COWBOYS ARE NOT FROM THE GAY AREA :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 10:57 PM~11468354
> *There u are!!  :cheesy:
> *


YUP HAD A CAR CLUB MEETING....


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 11:00 PM~11468380
> *YUP HAD A CAR CLUB MEETING....
> *


So how did it go???


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 28 2008, 11:02 PM~11468403
> *So how did it go???
> *


GOOD LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 11:04 PM~11468423
> *GOOD LIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:
> *


Good to hear!!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## munozfamily




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11466278
> *Dont forget to give her one of these.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Yes, it is going to happen
Sunday sept. 7th in lakewood
Wienerschnitzel's
4229 Woodruff
Lakewood ca. 90713
roll in is at 7am
fundraiser time 10-4pm
$20 for cars,trucks,suv's
$10 donation for motorcycles, pedal bikes
The Cholo Dj Fundraiser
More info call Ruben from Solitos CC @(562)964-5727
vendor spots available


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2008, 01:45 PM~11472794
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

I'M OUT


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 29 2008, 12:56 PM~11472888
> *I'M OUT
> 
> *


I dont think it matters where you go.......your team is still gonna lose tonight!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 29 2008, 05:36 PM~11474400
> *I dont think it matters where you go.......your team is still gonna lose tonight!
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 29 2008, 04:55 PM~11474515
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 10:55 PM~11468334
> *AND YOU CALL ME A HATER THATS FUNNY YOU TRY TO SPIT GAME AND SHE SHOOT'S YOU DOWN BUT YOUR A NICE PERSON :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thank you buddy


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11466278
> *Dont forget to give her one of these.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 28 2008, 10:59 PM~11468371
> *DAM IAM A  BITCH YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO COUNT AND SORRY HOMIE COWBOYS ARE NOT FROM THE BAY AREA :0
> *


 :biggrin: PHATTBOY YOUR A *** BUT YOUR COOL :thumbsdown:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 06:52 PM~11474878
> *:biggrin: PHATTBOY YOUR A *** BUT YOUR COOL :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Aug 29 2008, 06:46 PM~11474844
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thank you buddy
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11224723
> *HERE'S A TOPIC FOR ALL YOUR RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS BULLSH*T, PLEASE POST ON HERE NOT OTHER PEOPLES TOPICS!!!!
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 12:50 PM~11225724
> *:biggrin: 49ERS ALL THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 31 2008, 04:15 PM~11227596
> * I SAID 49ers BABY
> *


----------



## munozfamily

.....HAHAHAHAHA
PURO NINERS!!!!!








[/quote]


----------



## munozfamily

[/quote]


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Aug 5 2008, 08:46 AM~11263590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOT FIVE....WE DO!!!!!!
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 01:18 PM~11285560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

[






























































[/quote]


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 29 2008, 06:41 PM~11475154
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

Fuck! How many picks are the 40 whinners gonna throw? Sorry ass sons of bitchasses!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 29 2008, 08:31 PM~11475622
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 29 2008, 08:35 PM~11475659
> *Fuck! How many picks are the 40 whinners gonna throw? Sorry ass sons of bitchasses!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DenaLove

Thats fucked up.....they said Alex Smith is very generous tonight! LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 29 2008, 08:31 PM~11475622
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 29 2008, 08:36 PM~11475671
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


niners :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 08:37 PM~11475687
> *
> *


im gonne r kelly u :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 08:39 PM~11475703
> *im gonne r kelly u :biggrin:
> *


LOL WHATS UP TOPBITCH


----------



## DenaLove

You can't ice the "Ice Man"!!!!!!!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 08:41 PM~11475718
> *LOL WHATS UP TOPBITCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing here to talk more shit bitches :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

RICK JAMES BITCH! :rant:


----------



## DenaLove

We just gang tackle bitches!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 08:43 PM~11475736
> *RICK JAMES BITCH! :rant:
> *










CHARLIE MURPHY


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 07:45 PM~11475761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHARLIE MURPHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more like ashy Larry! :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

You better ask somebody!!!!!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 29 2008, 08:43 PM~11475742
> *We LIKE MEN bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


**** :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 07:56 PM~11475839
> ***** :biggrin:
> *


That wasn't that funny....but that pic the niners just threw was! LOL


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 29 2008, 09:00 PM~11475884
> *That wasn't that funny....but that pic the niners just threw was! LOL
> *


ITS ALL GOOD DA RAIDERS ARE NOT PLAYING SO GOOD TO.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

2003 losers :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 08:02 PM~11475898
> *ITS ALL GOOD DA RAIDERS ARE NOT PLAYING SO GOOD TO.
> *


lol suck


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 29 2008, 09:05 PM~11475925
> *lol suck
> *


YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 09:07 PM~11475931
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE NO THATS NOT PHATTASS BCAUSE HIS STOMACH WOULD HAVE COVERED HIS FACE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 09:09 PM~11475943
> *WE NO THATS NOT PHATTASS BCAUSE HIS STOMACH WOULD HAVE COVERED HIS FACE  LOL :biggrin:
> *


YEAH YOU WOULD KNOW HUH BITCH.......


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 09:10 PM~11475958
> *YEAH YOU WOULD KNOW HUH BITCH.......
> *


CALM DOWN JAVA DA HUT :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 09:11 PM~11475966
> *CALM DOWN JAVA DA HUT :cheesy:
> *










THATS OLDER THEN YOUR MOM'S BREAST MILK COME UP WITH SOMETHING NEW :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 08:02 PM~11475898
> *ITS ALL GOOD DA RAIDERS ARE NOT PLAYING SO GOOD TO.
> *


What are you talking bout? I'm watching the Faiders get blown out by Seattle right now!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 09:13 PM~11475981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS OLDER THEN YOUR MOM'S BREAST MILK COME UP WITH SOMETHING NEW :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :rant: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 09:18 PM~11476011
> *:rant:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 29 2008, 08:18 PM~11476011
> *:rant:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 29 2008, 09:20 PM~11476026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

phatt puto :wave: :buttkick: :around:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 29 2008, 09:43 PM~11476182
> *phatt puto  :wave:  :buttkick:  :around:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU DOING....


----------



## munozfamily

you know what time it is .......


----------



## munozfamily

nobody home........... :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 29 2008, 09:43 PM~11476182
> *phatt puto  :wave:  :buttkick:  :around:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 29 2008, 09:46 PM~11476200
> *you know what time it is .......
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 09:47 PM~11476203
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


be cool puto..............   :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

and just like that...the niners lose!!!!!!!!!! as usual!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 29 2008, 09:51 PM~11476230
> *and just like that...the niners lose!!!!!!!!!! as usual!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 29 2008, 09:51 PM~11476230
> *and just like that...the niners lose!!!!!!!!!! as usual!
> *


not nice come on........ :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 09:52 PM~11476232
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


F U puto


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 29 2008, 09:53 PM~11476242
> *not nice come on........ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 29 2008, 09:56 PM~11476264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas puto........... :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 29 2008, 09:53 PM~11476247
> *F U    puto
> *


----------



## DenaLove

and just like that...the Faiders lose!!!!!!!!!! as usual!


----------



## LsMoReNa

Good Morning!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 30 2008, 10:06 AM~11478265
> *Good Morning!!!
> *


WHATS SO GOOD ABOUT IT :angry:


----------



## PHATT BOY

JULIO


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 30 2008, 09:11 AM~11478289
> *WHATS SO GOOD ABOUT IT :angry:
> *


Well, knowing I'm a Dallas Cowboy fan for one.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 30 2008, 10:19 AM~11478320
> *Well, knowing I'm a Dallas Cowboy fan for one.
> *


BUT OF COURSE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 30 2008, 09:23 AM~11478345
> *BUT OF COURSE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


So, how did that wall come out? Does it look like this?


----------



## DenaLove




----------



## LsMoReNa

> WHATS SO GOOD ABOUT IT :angry:
> [/quote
> 
> DaMN....looks like someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 30 2008, 10:36 AM~11478390
> *So, how did that wall come out? Does it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT WILL ONCE I PUT IT UP..... :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa




----------



## PHATT BOY

> WHATS SO GOOD ABOUT IT :angry:
> [/quote
> 
> DaMN....looks like someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed!!
> 
> 
> 
> I DINTN WAKE UP ON A BED :0
Click to expand...


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 30 2008, 04:10 PM~11479917
> *I DINTN WAKE UP ON A BED :0
> *


 :0 wtf??? What did you woke up on??


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 30 2008, 04:11 PM~11479926
> *:0 wtf??? What did you woke up on??
> *


LOL WELL I DID WAKE UP ON A BED BUT NOT MINE :scrutinize: J/K


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 30 2008, 04:13 PM~11479931
> *LOL WELL I DID WAKE UP ON A BED BUT NOT MINE :scrutinize: J/K
> *


REALLYYYY??? :angry: Well good for u!! Atleast u went to sleep...something i still havent done!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 30 2008, 04:14 PM~11479938
> *REALLYYYY??? :angry:  Well good for u!! Atleast u went to sleep...something i still havent done!!
> *


AND WHO SAID I WENT TO SLEEP LOL J/K AND HOW COME YOU HAVENT SLEPT..


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 30 2008, 04:16 PM~11479950
> *AND WHO SAID I WENT TO SLEEP LOL J/K AND HOW COME YOU HAVENT SLEPT..
> *


 :cheesy: Did someone say..."TOO MUCH PARTYING"!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Aug 30 2008, 04:19 PM~11479961
> *:cheesy: Did someone say..."TOO MUCH PARTYING"!!
> *


WELL I GUESS YOUR BETTER ALL READY HUH MUST ME NICE


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 30 2008, 04:21 PM~11479966
> *WELL I GUESS YOUR BETTER ALL READY HUH MUST ME NICE
> *


 Yeah....way better!!! Go read ur PM !


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 30 2008, 04:21 PM~11479966
> *WELL I GUESS YOUR BETTER ALL READY HUH MUST ME NICE
> *


Hey you phatt puto thanks for your help today ,at the shop all fucken day in this fucken heat and your in here trying to be a layitlow gangster..........phatt puto :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## munozfamily

for phatt puto and Denalove


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 30 2008, 03:53 PM~11479832
> *IT WILL ONCE I PUT IT UP..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Aug 30 2008, 10:40 AM~11478413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only thing looking good is the cowgirl.........rest suck s :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 30 2008, 06:02 PM~11480429
> *Hey you phatt puto thanks for your help today ,at the shop all fucken day in this fucken heat and your in here trying to be a layitlow gangster..........phatt puto :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


A PUTO NOBODY CALLED ME SO FUCK OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 30 2008, 06:02 PM~11480431
> *for phatt puto and Denalove
> *


 :yes:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 31 2008, 11:34 AM~11483598
> *A PUTO NOBODY CALLED ME SO FUCK OFF :biggrin:
> *


i called you puto....... :angry:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 31 2008, 12:16 PM~11483788
> *i called you puto....... :angry:
> *


BULLSHIT :angry: :angry:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 31 2008, 09:07 PM~11486475
> *BULLSHIT :angry:  :angry:
> *


fuck you puto.... :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

LOOK YOU IDIOTS,
IT WAS ONLY A PRE SEASON GAME, WEEEEEKS AGO, SO PLEASE GET OVER IT. SEASON STARTS NEXT WEEK, AND YOU'LL ALL SEE THE TRUE RAIDERS...........THEY SUCK.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 31 2008, 10:48 PM~11487284
> *LOOK YOU IDIOTS,
> IT WAS ONLY A PRE SEASON GAME, WEEEEEKS AGO, SO PLEASE GET OVER IT. SEASON STARTS NEXT WEEK, AND YOU'LL ALL SEE THE TRUE RAIDERS...........THEY SUCK.
> *






calmate calmate q las cowgirls suckssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 31 2008, 10:48 PM~11487284
> *LOOK YOU IDIOTS,
> IT WAS ONLY A PRE SEASON GAME, WEEEEEKS AGO, SO PLEASE GET OVER IT. SEASON STARTS NEXT WEEK, AND YOU'LL ALL SEE THE TRUE RAIDERS...........THEY SUCK.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 31 2008, 11:33 PM~11487630
> *calmate calmate q las cowgirls suckssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
> *


and they are good at it :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

The only thing the Faiders and gay area niners have to look forward too(this season) is, how high (in the top 5) a draft pick they'll get in 09!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 1 2008, 11:42 AM~11490188
> *and they are good at it :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: sorry. we don't have your habits. :nono:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

"HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"


----------



## munozfamily

how about this


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 1 2008, 04:34 PM~11492145
> *how about this
> *


or this!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 1 2008, 06:38 PM~11492647
> *or this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 1 2008, 05:34 PM~11492145
> *how about this
> *


WHAT COLOR IS YOUR EL CAMINO?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 1 2008, 03:45 PM~11491381
> *"HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"
> *



wut bout those panochas?


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Sep 1 2008, 06:53 PM~11492790
> *WHAT COLOR IS YOUR EL CAMINO?
> *


gold


----------



## munozfamily

again


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 1 2008, 07:14 PM~11492986
> *again
> *


DO YOU HAVE THE COLOR CODE


----------



## djmikethecholodj

BREAK IT DOWN ESE!! GOLD????
HEY EL RAIDER STOP CUSSING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 1 2008, 07:07 PM~11492920
> *wut bout those panochas?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

GOOD EVENING


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 1 2008, 09:05 PM~11494171
> *BREAK IT DOWN ESE!!  GOLD????
> HEY EL RAIDER STOP CUSSING :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:biggrin: 



how u been cabron? still waiting on those cd's :angry:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 1 2008, 07:07 PM~11492920
> *wut bout those panochas?
> *


Where where??? i wanna see :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 08:11 AM~11496310
> *:biggrin:
> how u been cabron? still waiting on those cd's  :angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 2 2008, 08:15 AM~11496329
> *Where where??? i wanna see  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Sep 2 2008, 08:15 AM~11496329-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where where??? i wanna see  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Q vo cabron did not c u out there this weekend Bay Area Bosses, Blvd night or da Dub show :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Sep 2 2008, 08:23 AM~11496372
> *:wave:
> *



Q vo Rafa how u doing homie?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 08:28 AM~11496401
> *Q vo cabron did not c u out there this weekend Bay Area Bosses, Blvd night or da Dub show  :biggrin:
> Q vo Rafa how u doing homie?
> *


cool Jess how you been doing?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 2 2008, 08:51 AM~11496537
> *cool Jess how you been doing?
> *



been good thanks!


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 08:28 AM~11496401
> *Q vo cabron did not c u out there this weekend Bay Area Bosses, Blvd night or da Dub show  :biggrin:
> Q vo Rafa how u doing homie?
> *


i was out on friday for a little bit until i had to go home to take shit. didnt have my camera cuz we went down there after watchin the game at the homies

Saturday was my cuzzins 25th birthday so the family went out for dinner then out to have drinks. and sunday i was at king of the streets till about 4 then left to go to a bbq with family and friends


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 2 2008, 01:58 PM~11498921
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

Where is everyone at???


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 2 2008, 05:25 PM~11501306
> *Where is everyone at???
> *


Thats a good question. But, just in case you forgot.......


----------



## DenaLove




----------



## LsMoReNa

What evers!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 2 2008, 07:35 PM~11502033
> *Thats a good question. But, just in case you forgot.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 2 2008, 02:10 PM~11499029
> *i was out on friday for a little bit until i had to go home to take shit. didnt have my camera cuz we went down there after watchin the game at the homies
> 
> Saturday was my cuzzins 25th birthday so the family went out for dinner then out to have drinks. and sunday i was at king of the streets till about 4 then left to go to a bbq with family and friends
> *


Saturday you could of came through to the BBQ early and still made it for DINNER...... :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 09:16 AM~11506374
> *Saturday you could of came through to the BBQ early and still made it for DINNER......  :angry:
> *




tell him LOCS :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 3 2008, 09:16 AM~11506374
> *Saturday you could of came through to the BBQ early and still made it for DINNER......  :angry:
> *


i was suppose to go up there for a little bit in the moring but then got stuck doing everything else to help them out.man i was running around all day saturday and dinner was at 5 but everyone had to be there at 4:30 so that when he came at 5 he was surprised. i barely had enough time to shower and change.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 2 2008, 07:35 PM~11502033
> *Thats a good question. But, just in case you forgot.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 10:08 AM~11506718
> *i was suppose to go up there for a little bit in the moring but then got stuck doing everything else to help them out.man i was running around all day saturday and dinner was at 5 but everyone had to be there at 4:30 so that when he came at 5 he was surprised. i barely had enough time to shower and change.
> 
> *




well at least u showered :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2008, 11:06 AM~11507125
> *well at least u showered  :biggrin:
> *


thats what my mom said :cheesy: 

i was gonna go there balls stankin and all :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 11:10 AM~11507150
> *thats what my mom said  :cheesy:
> 
> i was gonna go there balls stankin and all  :biggrin:
> *




este buey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 3 2008, 11:13 AM~11507171
> *este buey  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 11:10 AM~11507150
> *thats what my mom said  :cheesy:
> 
> i was gonna go there balls stankin and all  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty

the raiders pickin up our left overs, imagine that :uh: 

The Oakland Raiders have signed veteran free agent wide receiver Ashley Lelie. He was most recently a member of the San Francisco 49ers during the 2007 season. The seven-year NFL veteran has 206 career receptions for 3,552 yards and 13 touchdowns. Lelie has played in 94 career games ith 53 starts and has averaged 17.2 yards per catch. He has made 59 career receptions for over 20 yards and 20 receptions over 40 yards. Lelie has owned the NFL’s highest yards-per-reception average in 2005 (18.3) and 2004 (20.1) 
The 6’3”, 195-pound former University of Hawaii star was selected in the first round (19th pick overall) by the Denver Broncos in the 2002 NFL draft. During his rookie season in 2002, Lelie started 10 games and caught 35 passes, the second highest for a Bronco rookie since RB Terrell Davis’ in 1995.

Lelie was traded to the Atlanta Falcons midway through training camp in 2006. He started 10 games and played in 15 for the Falcons. Lelie signed with the San Francisco 49ers as a free agent in 2007 and played in 15 games for San Francisco, recording 10 receptions for 115 yards.

take him :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

Portfolio magazine dubbed the Coliseum the second-filthiest baseball park in the country, citing 493 health code violations, including dirt, rodents, vermin, and chemical contamination.


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 04:19 PM~11433704
> *The Raiders a contender???? Be serious, this is the NFL foo. Sunday sept. 7th is when we seperate the pretenders from the contenders, guess which one the raiders are...."PRETENDERS"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 'how bout them cowboys"
> ooops....
> P.S. SEPT 7TH IS ALSO THE SAME DAY AS THE CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER, ALOT OF MY FRIENDS ARE RAIDER FANS (POOR GUYS), AND THEY HAVE MADE SOME SIZEABLE DONATIONS, SO I HAVE TO BE NICE.
> *


man said fundraiser. :uh: 



> _Originally posted by Nasty+Aug 25 2008, 04:33 PM~11433805-->
> 
> 
> 
> the cops are gonna raid your fundraiser too :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haaaaa
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djmikethecholodj_@Aug 25 2008, 05:22 PM~11434304
> *BEING IN MY SITUATION, I'M NOT WORRIED ABOUT PISSING SOMEONE OFF, ACTUALLY I'M ONLY BOMBING ON THE FOOS THAT BOMBED ON ME, REGARDING, WELL YOU KNOW.
> *


you have to be stupid, to get busted for bootlegging. have fun telling story of why your in jail to your bunkies.. :uh:


----------



## LsMoReNa

Ummmm....not nice!! :nono:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 3 2008, 03:30 PM~11509390
> *Ummmm....not nice!!  :nono:
> *


u still a raider fan??


----------



## PHATT BOY

ok, a kid goes to his counselor and says he wants to live somewhere else because hes getting beat. The counselor asks if he wants to live with his dad, but he says no because he beats him. The counselor asks if he wants to live with one of his aunts, and he says no because they beat him too. Then, she asks if he wants to live with his grandparents, and he says no, because they beat him too. Finally, the counselor asks "who do you want to live with"?!!? He says, the raiders, cause they dont beat anybody. 


THATS FUNNY SHIT............


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 04:11 PM~11509691
> *ok, a kid goes to his counselor and says he wants to live somewhere else because hes getting beat. The counselor asks if he wants to live with his dad, but he says no because he beats him. The counselor asks if he wants to live with one of his aunts, and he says no because they beat him too. Then, she asks if he wants to live with his grandparents, and he says no, because they beat him too. Finally, the counselor asks "who do you want to live with"?!!? He says, the raiders, cause they dont beat anybody.
> THATS FUNNY SHIT............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 06:11 PM~11509691
> *ok, a kid goes to his counselor and says he wants to live somewhere else because hes getting beat. The counselor asks if he wants to live with his dad, but he says no because he beats him. The counselor asks if he wants to live with one of his aunts, and he says no because they beat him too. Then, she asks if he wants to live with his grandparents, and he says no, because they beat him too. Finally, the counselor asks "who do you want to live with"?!!? He says, the raiders, cause they dont beat anybody.
> THATS FUNNY SHIT............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11509691
> *ok, a kid goes to his counselor and says he wants to live somewhere else because hes getting beat. The counselor asks if he wants to live with his dad, but he says no because he beats him. The counselor asks if he wants to live with one of his aunts, and he says no because they beat him too. Then, she asks if he wants to live with his grandparents, and he says no, because they beat him too. Finally, the counselor asks "who do you want to live with"?!!? He says, the raiders, cause they dont beat anybody.
> THATS FUNNY SHIT............
> *


 just wait till you sorry ass cowgirls CHOKE for the 3rd year in a row


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 05:11 PM~11509691
> * cowgirls THATS FUNNY SHIT............
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Sep 3 2008, 03:37 PM~11509892
> *just wait till you sorry ass cowgirls CHOKE for the 3rd year in a row
> *


I'd rather be playing for something than for nothing at the end of the regular season. Lets just say that your season will be over after the 11th week.(1-10)


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 04:11 PM~11509691
> *ok, a kid goes to his counselor and says he wants to live somewhere else because hes getting beat. The counselor asks if he wants to live with his dad, but he says no because he beats him. The counselor asks if he wants to live with one of his aunts, and he says no because they beat him too. Then, she asks if he wants to live with his grandparents, and he says no, because they beat him too. Finally, the counselor asks "who do you want to live with"?!!? He says, the cowboys, cause they beat it.
> THATS FUNNY SHIT............
> *


:thumbsdown: old bad jk :no: thts ll u got


----------



## djmikethecholodj

PHATTBOY, THAT JOKE IS OLDER THAN YOUR MOM, NOW WHAT??


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 3 2008, 05:32 PM~11510386
> *I'd rather be playing for something than for nothing at the end of the regular season. Lets just say that your season will be over after the 11th week.(1-10)
> *


you know that aint gonna happen but ok :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 3 2008, 05:09 PM~11510716
> *you know that aint gonna happen but ok :0
> *


Ok! 2-9 Now stop crying already...the season hasn't even started yet. :dunno:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 3 2008, 06:20 PM~11510833
> *Ok! 2-9 Now stop crying already...the season hasn't even started yet. :dunno:
> *


right riiiiight! :twak: :werd: your cool pops


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 03:40 PM~11509464
> *u still a raider fan??
> *


TiLL ThE DaY My CaSkEt DrOPs!!!!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 04:11 PM~11509691
> *ok, a kid goes to his counselor and says he wants to live somewhere else because hes getting beat. The counselor asks if he wants to live with his dad, but he says no because he beats him. The counselor asks if he wants to live with one of his aunts, and he says no because they beat him too. Then, she asks if he wants to live with his grandparents, and he says no, because they beat him too. Finally, the counselor asks "who do you want to live with"?!!? He says, the raiders, cause they dont beat anybody.
> THATS FUNNY SHIT............
> *


  YEAH....I CANT STOP LAUGHING!! :loco:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11512017
> *TiLL ThE DaY My CaSkEt DrOPs!!!!!
> *


poor thing


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 3 2008, 08:38 PM~11512513
> *poor thing
> *


Why....why poor thing?? Atleast that shows im a faithful one....dont u think? :|


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 3 2008, 08:40 PM~11512535
> *Why....why poor thing?? Atleast that shows im a faithful one....dont u think? :|
> *


faithful yes, but faithful to a team that u shouldnt waste your faith on :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Aug 26 2008, 11:05 PM~11448840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> this is what you call funny :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 3 2008, 06:05 PM~11510681
> *PHATTBOY, THAT JOKE IS OLDER THAN YOUR MOM, NOW WHAT??
> *


OK WELL THEN CAN I HAVE A FUNDRAISER TO PAY MY BAIL AND LEGAL FEE'S AFTER I WHIP YOUR BITCH ASS AND YOU CAN PUT THAT ON DVD AND SALE BOOTLEG DVD'S OF THAT AND ME FUCKING YOUR WIFE TO.........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Sep 3 2008, 04:37 PM~11509892
> *just wait till you sorry ass cowgirls CHOKE for the 3rd year in a row
> *


THATS OK YOUR CHEAP ASS TEAM HAS BEEN CHOKING SCENE 83 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 10:36 PM~11513709
> *THATS OK YOUR CHEAP ASS TEAM HAS BEEN CHOKING SCENE 83 :0  :0
> *


 :nono: :nono: SUPERBOWL37 OWE LET ME GUESS YOU FORGOT ABOUT THAT :angry:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

COWBOYS ARE THE ONLY TEAM IN HISTORY TO GO A SEASON WITHOUT ONE WIN WHATCHA KNOW ABOUT THAT PHATTBOY :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 10:34 PM~11513689
> *OK WELL THEN CAN I HAVE A FUNDRAISER TO PAY MY BAIL AND LEGAL FEE'S AFTER I WHIP YOUR BITCH ASS AND YOU CAN PUT THAT ON DVD AND SALE BOOTLEG DVD'S OF THAT AND ME FUCKING YOUR WIFE TO.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHOA! EASY EASY!KEEP IT FRIENDLY :uh:  NO WIVES :420: :rant: :|


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 10:34 PM~11513689
> *OK WELL THEN CAN I HAVE A FUNDRAISER TO PAY MY BAIL AND LEGAL FEE'S AFTER I WHIP YOUR BITCH ASS AND YOU CAN PUT THAT ON DVD AND SALE BOOTLEG DVD'S OF THAT AND ME FUCKING YOUR WIFE TO.........
> *


 :0 Not Nice!!!! :angry: 

Would u be ok if they would say that about ur wife???


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11512017
> *TiLL ThE DaY My CaSkEt DrOPs!!!!!
> *


X10000000000000000000000


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 3 2008, 11:46 PM~11514191
> *X10000000000000000000000
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 3 2008, 11:52 PM~11514217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 3 2008, 11:52 PM~11514217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *






x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 3 2008, 11:52 PM~11514217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 3 2008, 10:34 PM~11513689
> *OK WELL THEN CAN I HAVE A FUNDRAISER TO PAY MY BAIL AND LEGAL FEE'S AFTER I WHIP YOUR BITCH ASS AND YOU CAN PUT THAT ON DVD AND SALE BOOTLEG DVD'S OF THAT AND ME FUCKING YOUR WIFE TO.........
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 3 2008, 11:41 PM~11514166
> *:0 Not Nice!!!!  :angry:
> 
> Would u be ok if they would say that about ur wife???
> *


he does not have one ,lives with dudes he s a puto............ :0 :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 4 2008, 10:54 AM~11516972
> *he does not have one ,lives with dudes he s a puto............ :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 3 2008, 11:41 PM~11514166
> *:0 Not Nice!!!!  :angry:
> 
> Would u be ok if they would say that about ur wife???
> *


OH BUT IT'S OK TO TALK ABOUT MY MOM HUH FUCK THAT AND FUCK HIM :angry: :angry:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 4 2008, 10:54 AM~11516972
> *he does not have one ,lives with dudes he s a puto............ :0  :0
> *


WHATEVER BITCH
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz

COWBOYS #1 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 4 2008, 04:28 PM~11519976
> *OH BUT IT'S OK TO TALK ABOUT MY MOM HUH FUCK THAT AND FUCK HIM :angry:  :angry:
> *


DAMN NICCA!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 3 2008, 11:05 PM~11513948
> *COWBOYS ARE THE ONLY TEAM IN HISTORY TO GO A SEASON WITHOUT ONE WIN WHATCHA KNOW ABOUT THAT PHATTBOY :0
> *


HOMIE LET BE BRUSH YOU UP ON YOUR FOOTBALL HISTORY THE 1976 BUCKS WENT O-14 AND IN 1960 WE WENT 0-11-1 AND DID YOU FORGET SUPER BOWL 37 YOU GUYS GOT THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF YOU FROM YOUR OLD COACH YOU HAVENT ONE SCENE 1983 WHAT GOOD IS IT IF YOU GO TO THE SUPER BOWL AND LOSE THAT DONT COUNT :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

WHATS UP BEN








LOL


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 4 2008, 04:37 PM~11520044
> *HOMIE LET BE BRUSH YOU UP ON YOUR FOOTBALL HISTORY THE 1976 BUCKS WENT O-14 AND IN 1960 WE WENT 0-11-1 AND DID YOU FORGET SUPER BOWL 37 YOU GUYS GOT THE SHIT BEAT OUT OF YOU FROM YOUR OLD COACH YOU HAVENT ONE SCENE 1983 WHAT GOOD IS IT IF YOU GO TO THE SUPER BOWL AND LOSE THAT DONT COUNT :biggrin:
> *


LET ME BRUSH U UP ON GAME! TONIGHT BRING YOUR FATASS TO JOHNS WERE GONNA FINISH SOME TOP SECRET SHIT! U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! AND BRING A CORONA AND LIME


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 4 2008, 04:39 PM~11520065
> *LET ME BRUSH U UP ON GAME! TONIGHT BRING YOUR FATASS TO JOHNS WERE GONNA FINISH SOME TOP SECRET SHIT! U KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT! AND BRING A CORONA AND LIME
> *


I'LL BE THERE


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 4 2008, 04:43 PM~11520094
> *I'LL BE THERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 4 2008, 04:28 PM~11519976
> *OH BUT IT'S OK TO TALK ABOUT MY MOM HUH FUCK THAT AND FUCK HIM :angry:  :angry:
> *


Well u do have a point!! Sorry!


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 4 2008, 04:28 PM~11519976
> *OH BUT IT'S OK TO TALK ABOUT MY MOM HUH FUCK THAT AND FUCK HIM :angry:  :angry:
> *


OH HEEEL KNAAAAA IF HE TLK BOUT YOUR MOMS :angry: 









WHTS THE T.O.P SECRET :0 :biggrin: USO


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11521602
> *OH HEEEL KNAAAAA IF HE TLK BOUT YOUR MOMS :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHTS THE T.O.P SECRET :0  :biggrin: USO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 4 2008, 07:43 PM~11521612
> *:biggrin:
> *


WE CANT TELL YOU OR ELES IT WOULD'NT BE TOP SECRET DUH BUT IT'S COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 4 2008, 08:52 PM~11522340
> *WE CANT TELL YOU OR ELES IT WOULD'NT BE TOP SECRET DUH BUT IT'S COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU :thumbsup:
> *


Awwww....so I cant know!!  
Okay pues!


----------



## munozfamily

hey ben


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 4 2008, 04:38 PM~11520058
> *WHATS UP BEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> *


x2


----------



## munozfamily

> COWBOYS SUCK.........


----------



## LsMoReNa

> COWBOYS SUCK.........
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 4 2008, 10:58 PM~11523607
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


x999999999

it starts this weekend niners and cowboys play this weekend 

faiders monday night

good thing for faider fans it is a monday game they will not be blacked out( fucking losers) :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2008, 11:03 PM~11523633
> *x999999999
> 
> it starts this weekend niners and cowboys play this weekend
> 
> faiders monday night
> 
> good thing for faider fans it is a monday game they will not be blacked out( fucking losers) :biggrin:
> *


its RAIDER NATION HOMIE U KNOW WHATS UP


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 4 2008, 11:37 PM~11523771
> *its FUCK RAIDER NATION HOMIE U KNOW WHATS UP
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 4 2008, 11:03 PM~11523633
> *x999999999
> 
> it starts this weekend niners and cowboys play this weekend
> 
> faiders monday night
> 
> good thing for faider fans it is a monday game they will not be blacked out( fucking losers) :biggrin:
> *




http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/*****-please.jpg


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 4 2008, 11:37 PM~11523771
> *its RAIDER NATION HOMIE U KNOW WHATS UP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

PINCHES WHINNERS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 08:19 AM~11525315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINCHES WHINNERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.WYNO




----------



## MR.WYNO

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=7193627


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MR.WYNO_@Sep 5 2008, 08:53 AM~11525562
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=7193627
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Corns83'

Fuck the niners


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by dui_style_@Sep 5 2008, 09:24 AM~11525823
> *Fuck the niners
> *


FUCK THE RAIDERS


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 09:13 AM~11525748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by dui_style_@Sep 5 2008, 09:24 AM~11525823
> *Fuck the niners
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 09:33 AM~11525885
> *GO  RAIDERS
> *




AGREE!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:04 AM~11526116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:06 AM~11526134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:07 AM~11526143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:08 AM~11526154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

niners all day!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:09 AM~11526160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id hit it :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:08 AM~11526155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 5 2008, 10:10 AM~11526170
> *niners suck all day!!!
> *




:0 I new it :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:11 AM~11526178
> *:0  I new it  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :angry: 

Raiders on the first monday night game :uh: 





















thats a loss


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:12 AM~11526187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Britt never looked better


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:13 AM~11526200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i still cant believe i took those


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:13 AM~11526200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah see she couldn't put that shit on .....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:13 AM~11526205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why would you put a trash bag on her like that ......


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:11 AM~11526177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/****-1.gif


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:17 AM~11526239
> *http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/****-1.gif
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:18 AM~11526243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

locs do you listen to knbr at all??

Dan Patrick was talkin about the niners the other day, sayin that he believes they will be a treat if they continue to show great progress like they have


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:18 AM~11526252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11526264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11526258
> *locs do you listen to knbr at all??
> 
> Dan Patrick was talkin about the niners the other day, sayin that he believes they will be a treat if they continue to show great progress like they have
> *


Yeah i think it is going to be a much better year than last year .... and it all starts on sunday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:25 AM~11526317
> *Yeah i think it is going to be a much better year than last year .... and it all starts on sunday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea cant wait  

the ufc fight tomorrow then the niners season starts the next day!!!! :worship:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:13 AM~11526200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:33 AM~11526360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:25 AM~11526317
> *Yeah i think it is going to be a much better year than last year .... and it all starts on sunday  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:33 AM~11526356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:26 AM~11526325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 5 2008, 10:10 AM~11526176
> *id hit it  :biggrin:
> *


that's right! niners all the way :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11526264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## munozfamily

for all cowgirl fan s


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

[/quote]


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 5 2008, 12:41 PM~11527362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 4 2008, 08:52 PM~11522340
> *WE CANT TELL YOU OR ELES IT WOULD'NT BE TOP SECRET DUH BUT IT'S COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU :thumbsup:
> *


DAAAAANG USO LIKE THAT MY BROTHA  WE UCE WE ALWAYS DOING IT BIGG :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> .....HAHAHAHAHA
> PURO NINERS!!!!!


[/quote]


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 29 2008, 08:30 PM~11475602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

>


[/quote]
:scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## munozfamily

[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

[ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 








[/quote]


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## locs_650

:scrutinize: :nono:
[/quote]

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 01:04 PM~11527609
> *DAAAAANG USO LIKE THAT MY BROTHA  WE UCE WE ALWAYS DOING IT BIGG :biggrin:
> *


THOUGHT YOU KNEW......


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 4 2008, 07:41 PM~11521602
> *OH HEEEL KNAAAAA IF HE TLK BOUT YOUR MOMS :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHTS THE T.O.P SECRET :0  :biggrin: USO
> *


you already know!


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 5 2008, 03:44 PM~11528994
> *
> *


hey julio the only thing in frisco is fuckin homos just like ur team! fuck the 49ers! PUTO


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 5 2008, 10:33 AM~11526356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHICHIS CHRIST


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 5 2008, 04:40 PM~11529474
> *hey julio the only thing in frisco is fuckin homos just like ur team! fuck the 49ers! PUTO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 5 2008, 04:47 PM~11529512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2008, 09:13 AM~11525748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a crack out cholo


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11526258
> *locs do you listen to knbr at all??
> 
> Dan Patrick was talkin about the niners the other day, sayin that he believes they will be a treat if they continue to show great progress like they have
> *


i did ---i always listen to knbr---matt myoko said that our defense will be visious maybe top 5 in the league----but obviously our quaterback problem may hurt us


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 5 2008, 05:47 PM~11529966
> *i did ---i always listen to knbr---matt myoko said that our defense will be visious maybe top 5 in the league----but obviously our quaterback problem may hurt us
> *


yea i hope J.T. comes threw for us cuz if the season is lefted back in smiths hands we are doomed :uh:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 5 2008, 08:45 PM~11531994
> *yea i hope J.T. comes threw for us cuz if the season is lefted back in smiths hands we are doomed  :uh:
> *


I dont think it matters whos at quarterback for your team cause you guys dont have anybody on the "O" line that can block!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 5 2008, 04:40 PM~11529474
> *hey julio the only thing in frisco is fuckin homos just like ur team! fuck the 49ers! PUTO
> *


how would you know ???? :0 :0 big puto


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 5 2008, 04:47 PM~11529512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey puto FUCK YOU :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

for the puto ben the midget and the big phatt puto


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 5 2008, 09:57 PM~11532107
> *I dont think it matters whos at quarterback for your team cause you guys dont have anybody on the "O" line that can block!
> *


a wise man once told me to know the shit im talkin before talkin shit...

another words the niners O line has been given our qbs plenty of time to throw the ball. a major improvement from last year


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 6 2008, 09:16 AM~11534271
> *how would you know ????  :0  :0  big puto
> *


cause thats were i found you, u were a frisco cheerleader in drag! lmfao


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 6 2008, 12:32 PM~11535493
> *a wise man once told me to know the shit im talkin before talkin shit...
> 
> another words the niners O line has been given our qbs plenty of time to throw the ball. a major improvement from last year
> *


Oh really? What do you say to this then? http://www.coachescorner.com/n_input/nnweb...fl_off_rank.htm
you can take your foot out your mouth now!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> cause thats were i found you, u were a frisco cheerleader in drag! lmf


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 6 2008, 03:07 PM~11535935
> *Oh really? What do you say to this then? http://www.coachescorner.com/n_input/nnweb...fl_off_rank.htm
> you can take your foot out your mouth now!
> *


my foot was never in my mouth bro. i know our o line has not been good in the past, i even said it. but so far this year they are better. they have improved. have you seen the games?? all 3 qb's have had time to throw the ball. is the o line perfect?? no, is it raked number 1?? no but have they have improved from the past years??? YES....... 

so kiss my ass and have a nice day


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 6 2008, 02:13 PM~11535734
> *cause thats were i found you, u were a frisco cheerleader in drag! lmfao
> *


cause you found me there ??? what the fuck were you doing there looking for a drag ..... :0 big puto


----------



## munozfamily

hey midget cowgirl this is for you lil puto


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2008, 11:03 AM~11224723
> *HERE'S A TOPIC FOR ALL YOUR RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS BULLSH*T, PLEASE POST ON HERE NOT OTHER PEOPLES TOPICS!!!!
> *


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 6 2008, 04:25 PM~11536350
> *hey midget cowgirl  this is for you lil puto
> *


ill do what i want! talk about the whinners all day! ****


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 6 2008, 02:44 PM~11536093
> *my foot was never in my mouth bro. i know our o line has not been good in the past, i even said it. but so far this year they are better. they have improved. have you seen the games?? all 3 qb's have had time to throw the ball. is the o line perfect?? no, is it raked number 1?? no but have they have improved from the past years??? YES.......
> 
> so kiss my ass and have a nice day
> *


So far this year? Your real season hasn't even started. I hope you didn't base your assumption on the pre-season. For the starters, pre-seasons for getting into shape for the real season and for the coaches to evaluate their rockies and un-drafted free agents. I guess we'll find out tomorrow when J.T. ends up on his back for the most part of the game. This game will be dub'd "The Bull Rush" by NFL Films! :0 Now hick-up, stick-up and lick-up.....these nuts up! :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 6 2008, 03:25 PM~11536350
> *hey midget cowgirl  this is for you lil puto
> *


If it wasn't for us Cowboy fans your simple little ass thread would die! I cant count how many times I dug it out of the third or fourth page back.....


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 6 2008, 05:51 PM~11536742
> *If it wasn't for us Cowboy fans your simple little ass thread would die! I cant count how many times I dug it out of the third or fourth page back.....
> *


 :0 3rd or 4th page!!! What a lie!!!! :angry: 

Anyways...Hello...How u doing sir?


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 6 2008, 05:14 PM~11536858
> *
> 
> Anyways...Hello...How u doing sir?
> *


Sir? Damn I must be old! :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 6 2008, 09:07 PM~11537711
> *Sir? Damn I must be old!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i tried to tell you :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 6 2008, 10:44 PM~11538296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i tried to tell you :biggrin:
> *


 :0 So he is old?? Damn...I was just trying to be polite!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 6 2008, 10:53 PM~11538358
> *:0 So he is old?? Damn...I was just trying to be polite!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: old enough to be your grandpa :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: naaa j/k hes like 30ish :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 6 2008, 11:10 PM~11538452
> *:biggrin: old enough to be your grandpa :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: naaa j/k hes like 30ish  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: Hi Grandpa Dena Love!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 6 2008, 05:51 PM~11536742
> *If it wasn't for us Cowboy fans your simple little ass thread would die! I cant count how many times I dug it out of the third or fourth page back.....
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 6 2008, 10:10 PM~11538452
> *:biggrin: old enough to be your grandpa :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: naaa j/k hes like 30ish  :biggrin:
> *


Damn whipper-snappers! Think they know everything. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 6 2008, 10:28 PM~11538528
> *:cheesy: Hi Grandpa Dena Love!!!!
> *


Come sit on my lap and I'll tell you what ever you wanna know.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 6 2008, 05:51 PM~11536742
> *If it wasn't for us Cowboy fans your simple little ass thread would die! I cant count how many times I dug it out of the third or fourth page back.....
> *


YUP YUP ME AND DENALOVE BLEW THIS SHIT UP BY TALKING SHIT TO YOU SORRY ASS FANS SO FOR THAT YOUR WELCOME :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 7 2008, 08:43 AM~11539421
> *YUP YUP ME AND DENALOVE BLEW THIS SHIT UP BY TALKING SHIT TO YOU SORRY ASS FANS SO FOR THAT YOUR WELCOME :biggrin:
> *


fuck you :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 6 2008, 05:51 PM~11536742
> *If it wasn't for us Cowboy fans your simple little ass thread would die! I cant count how many times I dug it out of the third or fourth page back.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 7 2008, 08:52 AM~11539463
> *fuck you  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHATS UP PUTO.......


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 7 2008, 09:05 AM~11539538
> *WHATS UP PUTO.......
> *


whats up phatt puto ........good games today :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 7 2008, 09:31 AM~11539669
> *whats up phatt puto ........good games today :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: WHERE YOU WATCHING THEM AT....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 7 2008, 09:34 AM~11539681
> *OH YEAH :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: WHERE YOU WATCHING THEM AT....
> *


at home you :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

I'm sure the 49er locker room mood is......"We'll get'em next week" Little do they know, they'll find themselves say that every week! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 7 2008, 04:20 PM~11541849
> *I'm sure the 49er locker room mood is......"We'll get'em next week" Little do they know, they'll find themselves say that every week!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH SHIT I THINK THE 49ERS THINK IT'S STILL PRESEASON CUZ HOW IN THE FUCK YOU LOSE AT HOMIE TO 78 YEAR OLD KURT WARRNER LOL THATS FUNNY :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 7 2008, 04:38 PM~11541954
> *OH SHIT I THINK THE 49ERS THINK IT'S STILL PRESEASON CUZ HOW IN THE FUCK YOU LOSE AT HOMIE TO 78 YEAR OLD KURT WARRNER LOL THATS FUNNY :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

WHERE ARE ALL THE 49ERS FAN'S AT TALKING ALL THAT SHIT ON HERE BEFORE THE SEASON AND NOW THERES NO ONE ON HERE SAYING SHIT AND THEY SAY THERE TRUE FANS YEAH WHATEVER :0


----------



## DenaLove

Niinerrrs :tears: niinerrrs :tears: Niinerrrs :tears: Niinerrrs :tears:


----------



## DenaLove

GET OFF ME FOOL! YOU CANT TACKLE ME!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 7 2008, 08:02 PM~11543565
> *GET OFF ME FOOL! YOU CANT TACKLE ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 7 2008, 07:03 PM~11542968
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE 49ERS FAN'S AT TALKING ALL THAT SHIT ON HERE BEFORE THE SEASON AND NOW THERES NO ONE ON HERE SAYING SHIT AND THEY SAY THERE TRUE FANS YEAH WHATEVER :0
> *


shit you know i aint ever scared!!! 

you cant win balls games with 5 turn overs :uh: and most of all, you cant win balls games if you aint on the field!!!

the game was pretty much over after spikes fucked up that return. The funny thing is, stat wise except for the turn overs the niners looked better than the cardinals

As a fan of course im gonna stick by them and say lets focus on next week. but if we dont try and correct what happened this week,next week will just be part 2.

I'm happy with what the offense did when they did have the ball. J.T> looked pretty good bein his first nfl start, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better then anything alex smith has ever done.

Lets just see if we can turn things around witht he seahawks. 

P.s. most of us do have a life bro. we dont live on the internet haha


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 7 2008, 06:03 PM~11542968
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE 49ERS FAN'S AT TALKING ALL THAT SHIT ON HERE BEFORE THE SEASON AND NOW THERES NO ONE ON HERE SAYING SHIT AND THEY SAY THERE TRUE FANS YEAH WHATEVER :0
> *


As a DIE HARD NINER RIDER i was at the game, you know some of us have a life what kind of weekend does your square ass have if your on the internet all dammn day :0 


49ERS FO' LIFE FUCK THE REST!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 08:04 AM~11546778
> *shit you know i aint ever scared!!!
> 
> you cant win balls games with 5 turn overs  :uh:  and most of all, you cant win balls games if you aint on the field!!!
> 
> the game was pretty much over after spikes fucked up that return. The funny thing is, stat wise except for the turn overs the niners looked better than the cardinals
> 
> As a fan of course im gonna stick by them and say lets focus on next week. but if we dont try and correct what happened this week,next week will just be part 2.
> 
> I'm happy with what the offense did when they did have the ball. J.T> looked pretty good bein his first nfl start, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better then anything alex smith has ever done.
> 
> Lets just see if we can turn things around witht he seahawks.
> 
> P.s. most of us do have a life bro. we dont live on the internet haha
> *


Hell yeah fucking special teams fucked that game up ..... 

defense showed up ..... 










This is not bad .... 

Arizona 49ers
1st Downs	18 13
Total Yards	285 291
Passing 176 183
Rushing 109 108
Penalties	4-40 3-20
3rd Down Conversions	5-16	3-8
4th Down Conversions	2-3	0-0
Turnovers	0	*5* This fucked us 
Possession	37:05	22:55


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 8 2008, 09:38 AM~11547431
> *As a DIE HARD NINER RIDER i was at the game, you know some of us have a life what kind of weekend does your square ass have if your on the internet all dammn day  :0
> 
> 
> 49ERS FO' LIFE FUCK THE REST!
> *


Where did you guys sit thought you were going to come down where we were at.....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 7 2008, 08:02 PM~11543565
> *GET OFF ME FOOL! YOU CANT TACKLE ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 8 2008, 08:40 AM~11547448
> *Where did you guys sit thought you were going to come down where we were at.....
> *


chago, his lil bro, cisco and i were going to but it looked packed so we just said fuck it right behind the jumbotron


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 8 2008, 09:39 AM~11547441
> *Hell yeah fucking special teams fucked that game up .....
> 
> defense showed up .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not bad ....
> 
> Arizona 49ers
> 1st Downs	18    13
> Total Yards	285    291
> Passing          176        183
> Rushing          109    108
> Penalties	4-40      3-20
> 3rd Down Conversions	5-16	3-8
> 4th Down Conversions	2-3	0-0
> Turnovers	0	5 This fucked us
> Possession	37:05	22:55
> *


Fuckin Kurt warner tho!! i dont know how he fuckin does it. the D was on his ass the whole game and he still makes those fuckin passes. man i was hope'n some 1 would ring that fuckers bell


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> [ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


[/quote]


Well?


----------



## EL RAIDER

Well?
[/quote]


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 8 2008, 09:49 AM~11547549
> *chago, his lil bro, cisco and i were going to but it looked packed so we just said fuck it right behind the jumbotron
> *


Oh ok so you found Chago .... cool ....


----------



## Aint no Body!

Well?
[/quote]


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 7 2008, 07:03 PM~11542968
> *WHERE ARE ALL THE 49ERS FAN'S AT TALKING ALL THAT SHIT ON HERE BEFORE THE SEASON AND NOW THERES NO ONE ON HERE SAYING SHIT AND THEY SAY THERE TRUE FANS YEAH WHATEVER :0
> *


FUCK YOU PUTO :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 7 2008, 04:20 PM~11541849
> *I'm sure the 49er locker room mood is......"We'll get'em next week" Little do they know, they'll find themselves say that every week!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 7 2008, 07:56 PM~11543510
> *Niinerrrs :tears: niinerrrs :tears: Niinerrrs :tears: Niinerrrs :tears:
> *


real funny


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 8 2008, 09:38 AM~11547431
> *As a DIE HARD NINER RIDER i was at the game, you know some of us have a life what kind of weekend does your square ass have if your on the internet all dammn day  :0
> 
> 
> 49ERS FO' LIFE FUCK THE REST!
> *


yeah puto :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LsMoReNa

RAIDERSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

Well?
[/quote]
well what ????????


----------



## munozfamily

> Well?











[/quote]
will see today ..............raider still suck......... :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 8 2008, 04:42 PM~11551108
> *RAIDERSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


suck :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

>


will see today ..............raider still suck......... :0 :0
[/quote]


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 04:38 PM~11551075
> *FUCK YOU PUTO    :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DenaLove

Shit! How many chances are the Faiders gonna get? It should be 14 to nothing by now!


----------



## BIGTITO64

WHATS THE SCORE


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 8 2008, 08:19 PM~11553362
> *WHATS THE SCORE
> *


x2


----------



## LsMoReNa

17-0  

2 minutes left in the 2nd!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Sep 8 2008, 09:38 AM~11547431
> *As a DIE HARD NINER RIDER i was at the game, you know some of us have a life what kind of weekend does your square ass have if your on the internet all dammn day  :0
> 
> 
> 49ERS FO' LIFE FUCK THE REST!
> *


WELL I'M SORRY TO HERE THAT DURING YOUR SO CALLED LIFE YOU HAVE, YOU WHERE THERE TO WATCH THAT CHEAP ASS GAME SUCKERRRRRRRRRR LOL AND I'M NOT SQUARE I'M ROUND YOU DUMB ASS IT SAY'S PHATT BOY :biggrin: AND DONT GET BUTT HURT IT'S ONLY LAY IT LOW


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 8 2008, 08:39 PM~11553583
> *17-0
> 
> 2 minutes left in the 2nd!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 08:42 PM~11553618
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: What u laughin at???????

Not nice!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 8 2008, 08:51 PM~11553700
> *:angry: What u laughin at???????
> 
> Not nice!!!
> *


YOUR CHEAP ASS TEAM THEY SUCK THEY NEED TO PLAY ARVIN HIGH AND THEY MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE TO SCORE NOT WIN JUST SCORE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 8 2008, 07:51 PM~11553700
> *:angry: What u laughin at???????
> 
> Not nice!!!
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa




----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 8 2008, 07:54 PM~11553724
> *
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

not nice grandpa DenaLove!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 08:52 PM~11553711
> *YOUR CHEAP ASS TEAM THEY SUCK THEY NEED TO PLAY ARVIN HIGH AND THEY MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE TO SCORE NOT WIN JUST SCORE :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that fuck up that were you from *** :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

[x2








[/quote]


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 09:00 PM~11553772
> *that fuck up that were you from ***  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THATS FUNNY HUH :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 6 2008, 05:23 PM~11536639
> *ill do what i want! talk about the whinners all day! ****
> *


**** is the one who play s for the cowgirl s *** learn football puto


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 8 2008, 07:57 PM~11553749
> *  not nice grandpa DenaLove!!
> *


Thats Big Daddy to you!


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 08:05 PM~11553820
> ***** is the one who play s for the cowgirl s *** learn football puto
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> [ :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


[/quote]
raiders suck all the way........... all day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

raiders suck all the way........... all day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
Your one to talk.


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 8 2008, 09:07 PM~11553845
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you cowgirl too


----------



## munozfamily

x10000000000000000000000 denalove for you








[/quote]


----------



## PHATT BOY

> raiders suck all the way........... all day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Your one to talk.









[/quote]

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## munozfamily

YOU TOO PHATT PUTA................... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

make that 24 to 0

wa wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaa 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:12 PM~11553885
> *Your one to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice pic of you .......go eat...... :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 09:13 PM~11553892
> *make that 24 to 0
> 
> wa wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
CHEAP AS TEAM DONT NEED TO PLAY ON T.V OR IN THE NFL.........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 09:13 PM~11553892
> *make that 24 to 0
> 
> wa wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :420: :420: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DenaLove

> x10000000000000000000000 denalove for you


[/quote]
Thats pretty good but your team is still sorry! :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 09:14 PM~11553899
> *nice pic of you .......go eat...... :cheesy:
> *


I AM :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11553915
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> CHEAP AS TEAM DONT NEED TO PLAY ON T.V OR IN THE NFL.........
> *


that right phatt puto...... :0 :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11553915
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> CHEAP AS TEAM DONT NEED TO PLAY ON T.V OR IN THE NFL.........
> *


hahahahha id u see that shit!?!?!


HEY RAIDERS... WAY TO WRAP UP AND MAKE THE TACKLE!!!!!

u fuck faces are gettin picked part and your boy hall is gettin made to look like a fool!!!



way to go guys


----------



## PHATT BOY

Thats pretty good but your team is still sorry! :biggrin:
[/quote]
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: YES THEY ARE THATS NOT GOING TO CHANGE......


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 08:13 PM~11553892
> *make that 24 to 0
> 
> wa wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah and here comes the.............


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:17 PM~11553926
> *I AM :biggrin:
> *


were at hometown :0 :0 feel sorry for them


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 08:18 PM~11553936
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: YES THEY ARE THATS NOT GOING TO CHANGE......
> *


HERE LETS REMIND THEM!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

[/quote]


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 8 2008, 09:20 PM~11553960
> *HERE LETS REMIND THEM!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG HAIRY DONKEY DICK


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 8 2008, 09:20 PM~11553960
> *HERE LETS REMIND THEM!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they may suck but they are tryna rebuild and look better then a lot of the teams out there right now...


----------



## PHATT BOY

>


[/quote]
IS THAT WHO IS ON T.V I THOUGHT IT WAS A HIGH SCHOOL GAME.....


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 09:24 PM~11553991
> *they may suck but they are tryna rebuild and look better then a lot of the teams out there right now...
> *


YEAH THATS TRUE BUT THEY HAVE BEEN REBUILDING SINCE 83 I DONT THINK THATS REBUILDING THATS JUST A SORRY ASS TEAM.......


----------



## munozfamily

this puto is a raider fan too


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:27 PM~11554024
> *YEAH THATS TRUE BUT THEY HAVE BEEN REBUILDING SINCE 83 I DONT THINK THATS REBUILDING THATS JUST A SORRY ASS TEAM.......
> *


FUCK YOU 81............ WHO DID HE PLAY FOR ***


----------



## munozfamily

IS THAT WHO IS ON T.V I THOUGHT IT WAS A HIGH SCHOOL GAME.....
[/quote]
looks like right now...


----------



## DenaLove

Fucking raiders are playing for the first pick in the Draft.


----------



## munozfamily

phatt cowgirl were are you :0 :0


----------



## northbay

The raiders are always saying the fortyniners are gay but there the ones getting ass rapped by the broncos with a smile.


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 8 2008, 09:32 PM~11554086
> *Fucking raiders are playing for the first pick in the Draft.
> *


i know huh


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 08:33 PM~11554093
> *phatt cowgirl were are you  :0  :0
> *


If he was "up-in-ya" you'd know! LOL
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Sep 8 2008, 09:34 PM~11554110
> *The raiders are always saying the fortyniners are gay but there the ones getting ass rapped by the broncos with a smile.
> *


that s right homeboy


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:23 PM~11553986
> *BIG HAIRY DONKEY DICK
> *


i got your donkey dick :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

phatt boy FUCK YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 08:37 PM~11554146
> *i got your donkey dick :0  :0
> *


Thats not a donkey dick! Thats a flap to keep the dirt out your coochie.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:27 PM~11554024
> *YEAH THATS TRUE BUT THEY HAVE BEEN REBUILDING SINCE 83 I DONT THINK THATS REBUILDING THATS JUST A SORRY ASS TEAM.......
> *


since 83????? wtf???

the last time we were in the playoffs was in 2002 and our last superbowl was in 94 :uh: 

what the hell were you smokin tonight?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 09:29 PM~11554044
> *this puto is a raider fan too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l31/saenzadrian/FUCKRAIDERS005.jpg[/im
> [/b][/quote]
> OK PUTO I'M A RAIDER FAN AND I'M HOLDING A SIGN THAT SAY'S FUCK THE RAIDERS WTF THATS IT PUTO YOUR IN TIME OUT NO MORE COMPUTER FOR YOU NOW GO TO YOUR ROOM BITCH...........*


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 09:39 PM~11554174
> *since 83????? wtf???
> 
> the last time we were in the playoffs was in 2002 and our last superbowl was in 94  :uh:
> 
> what the hell were you smokin tonight?
> *


WTF YOUR THE DUMB ASS BITCH I WAS COMMENTING ON YOUR COMMENT ABOUT THE RAIDERS WHEN YOU SAID THEY WHERE REBUILDING FUCK STUPID 9ER FANS YOU AND BIG PUTO JULIO...........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 8 2008, 09:39 PM~11554171
> *Thats not a donkey dick! Thats a flap to keep the dirt out your coochie.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ok so you been looking at it........MAS PUTO


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:42 PM~11554206
> *WTF YOUR THE DUMB ASS BITCH I WAS COMMENTING ON YOUR COMMENT ABOUT THE RAIDERS WHEN YOU SAID THEY WHERE REBUILDING FUCK STUPID 9ER FANS YOU AND BIG PUTO JULIO...........
> *


and i was sayin yea the niners suck right now but we are rebuilding and still better then most teams out there right now.

and you said what????

QUOTE(PHATT BOY @ Sep 8 2008, 09:27 PM) 
YEAH THATS TRUE BUT THEY HAVE BEEN REBUILDING SINCE 83 I DONT THINK THATS REBUILDING THATS JUST A SORRY ASS TEAM.......


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 09:43 PM~11554217
> *ok so you been looking at it........MAS PUTO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

phatt boy you fake you are a raider fan ...


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 09:44 PM~11554235
> *and i was sayin yea the niners suck right now but we are still better then most teams out there right now.
> 
> and you said what????
> 
> QUOTE(PHATT BOY @ Sep 8 2008, 09:27 PM)
> YEAH THATS TRUE BUT THEY HAVE BEEN REBUILDING SINCE 83 I DONT THINK THATS REBUILDING THATS JUST A SORRY ASS TEAM.......
> *


WHATEVER BOTH THESE TEAMS SUCK ASS BUT HEY IT'S FOOTBALL AND I LOVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

That raider fan had a look of "To little, to late" after they scored that touchdown. LOL Did anybody see that?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 09:45 PM~11554254
> *phatt boy you fake you are a raider fan ...
> *


OK PUTO IF YOU SAY SO.........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 09:44 PM~11554235
> *and i was sayin yea the niners suck right now but we are rebuilding and still better then most teams out there right now.
> 
> and you said what????
> 
> QUOTE(PHATT BOY @ Sep 8 2008, 09:27 PM)
> YEAH THATS TRUE BUT THEY HAVE BEEN REBUILDING SINCE 83 I DONT THINK THATS REBUILDING THATS JUST A SORRY ASS TEAM.......
> *


phatt puta read first you *** .......YOU DICK LOVER


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 8 2008, 09:46 PM~11554260
> *That raider fan had a look of "To little, to late" after they scored that touchdown. LOL Did anybody see that?
> *


:yes:

how many more personal fouls raiders? you dirty fucks


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:46 PM~11554259
> *WHATEVER BOTH THESE TEAMS SUCK ASS BUT HEY IT'S FOOTBALL AND I LOVE IT :biggrin:
> *


you love food :0 :0 puto


----------



## Nasty

34-7 :0


----------



## DenaLove

If I was a Bronco fan at the game......I'd start leaving now while I had a chance. :0


----------



## munozfamily

see you guys and phatt girl :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK PUTO'S THIS TOPIC IS BORING LIKE YOUR TEAMS SO GOODNIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 08:55 PM~11554381
> *see you guys and phatt girl  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats right! Kick rocks! With your sorry ass team. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 8 2008, 09:55 PM~11554382
> *OK PUTO'S THIS TOPIC IS BORING LIKE YOUR TEAMS SO GOODNIGHT :biggrin:
> *


your boring cant buy beer you broke ass but you have money too eat 50 taco at one time and say you were not hungry


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 8 2008, 09:57 PM~11554400
> *Thats right! Kick rocks! With your sorry ass team. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NOT COOL YOU PUTO JUST LIKE PHATT PUTA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

Wheres LsMoReNa at now? She Probably had to go to sleep at halftime. :roflmao:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 8 2008, 08:59 PM~11554437
> *NOT COOL YOU PUTO JUST LIKE PHATT PUTA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good. You know...after yesterday's win and now that I'm looking at you.....we're 2-0 LOL


----------



## DenaLove

SAY UNCLE MOTHAFUCKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty

41 to 7



sorry ass raiders :uh:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 09:04 PM~11554509
> *41 to 7
> sorry ass raiders  :uh:
> *


AND 49ERS :yes:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:26 PM~11399835
> *phatt puto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 8 2008, 10:04 PM~11554509
> *41 to 7
> sorry ass raiders  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 8 2008, 10:03 PM~11554492
> *Its all good. You know...after yesterday's win and now that I'm looking at you.....we're 2-0 LOL
> *


who care s


----------



## djmikethecholodj

BAD NEWS FOR FADER FANS....BRONCOS JUST SCORED AGAIN(lol)


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 8 2008, 11:59 PM~11555163
> *BAD NEWS FOR FADER FANS....BRONCOS JUST SCORED AGAIN(lol)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

Ummmm.......   

Grandpa DenaLove...Im right here!!! Dont worry...I aint hiding!!


----------



## Guest

WE GOT OUR ASS'S HANDED TO US AND I'LL ADMIT WE PLAYED LIKE SHIT BUT I'M STILL A FAN AND THAT WONT CHANGE FOR SHIT...NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 9 2008, 12:27 AM~11555515
> *WE GOT OUR ASS'S HANDED TO US  AND I'LL ADMIT WE PLAYED LIKE SHIT BUT I'M STILL A FAN AND THAT WONT CHANGE FOR SHIT...NEXT TIME!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: x2


----------



## Nasty

:uh: russell is a bust, hall is a bust, mcfadden is a bust.....

justin should have the startin roll as runnin back. if u ask me :yes:


regaurdless of both the raiders and the niners lose'n their home openers, the niners atleast show some promise for the season

the raiders?????? not so sure, i think you guys would have had a tough game against san jose state to be perfectly honest.


oh yea btw

Al Davis = 6
Mike Shanahan = 21 :0


----------



## locs_650




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 AM~11557551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Sep 9 2008, 09:28 AM~11557516-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  russell is a bust, hall is a bust, mcfadden is a bust.....
> 
> justin should have the startin roll as runnin back. if u ask me :yes:
> regaurdless of both the raiders and the niners lose'n their home openers, the niners atleast show some promise for the season
> 
> the raiders?????? not so sure, i think you guys would have had a tough game against san jose state to be perfectly honest.
> oh yea btw
> 
> Al Davis = 6
> Mike Shanahan = 21  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 AM~11557551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




if u loose by 1 point or 100 points still a lost so u whinners should not be saying shit just cuz we got da same score 0 n like u pussies I'm still a RAIDER FAN :biggrin: 


congrats 2 da BRONCOS hopefully next time we will win!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 09:37 AM~11557596
> *if u loose by 1 point or 100 points still a lost so u whinners should not be saying just cuz we got da same score n like u pussies I'm still a RAIDER FAN n don't hide  :biggrin:
> congrats 2 da BRONCOS hopefully next time we will win!
> *


hey man yea we lost. but it wasnt because we got picked apart. we lost becuase of our teams own errors. theres a big difference!! u take away those 5 turnovers on us and i bet you anything that that game would have been all us.

a loss is a loss and im lookin forward to this sunday and hopefully the niners can redeem themselves.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 09:40 AM~11557620
> *hey man yea we lost. but it wasnt because we got picked apart. we lost becuase of our teams own errors. theres a big difference!! u take away those 5 turnovers on us and i bet you anything that that game would have been all us.
> 
> a loss is a loss and im lookin forward to this sunday and hopefully the niners can redeem themselves.
> *





so u lost no matter why?

RAIDERS 0 - 1
whinners 0 - 1


so stop making excuses n get of our nuts :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 09:46 AM~11557667
> *so u lost no matter why?
> 
> RAIDERS 0 - 1
> whinners 0 - 1
> so stop making excuses n get of our nuts  :biggrin:
> *


listen i know your feeling are hurt because of last night. but wipe the tears away and re read what i said. i said a loss is a loss didnt i??

for the record, a excuse would be the refs had it out for us.. if i say we lost the game because of our own faults, thats not an excuse thats the truth.

you name 1 football team that still won a game with 5 turnovers and you tell me who they played..


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 09:46 AM~11557667
> *so u lost no matter why?
> 
> RAIDERS 0 - 1
> whinners 0 - 1
> so stop making excuses n get of our nuts  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Someone is a little upset ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Sep 9 2008, 09:48 AM~11557687-->
> 
> 
> 
> listen i know your feeling are hurt because of last night. but wipe the tears away and re read what i said. i said a loss is a loss didnt i??
> 
> for the record, a excuse would be the refs had it out for us.. if i say we lost the game because of our own faults, thats not an excuse thats the truth.
> 
> you name 1 football team that still won a game with 5 turnovers and you tell me who they played..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> better yet send me da porn star u had in fresno i'm sure she can make feel better :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Sep 9 2008, 09:52 AM~11557722
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Someone is a little upset ..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



just a little :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 09:56 AM~11557752
> *better yet send me da porn star u had in fresno i'm sure she can make feel better  :biggrin:
> just a little  :biggrin:
> *


its alright Jess you the homie, u know i have to give u shit with all that raider bullshit talk u be doing.. just like i wouldnt expect anything less comin from u :biggrin: 


we should be bringin her back down again soon to chill and party. u just better make sure your there :nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 09:58 AM~11557762
> *its alright Jess you the homie, u know i have to give u shit with all that raider bullshit talk u be doing.. just like i wouldnt expect anything less comin from u  :biggrin:
> we should be bringin her back down again soon to chill and party. u just better make sure your there  :nicoderm:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


fucking commentadors last night saying we could not beat a college team :angry: :angry: culeros but true :roflmao: :roflmao: just hope things get better :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 10:01 AM~11557783
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> fucking commentadors last night saying we could not beat a college team  :angry:  :angry:  culeros but true  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  just hope things get better  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 10:01 AM~11557783
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> fucking commentadors last night saying we could not beat a college team  :angry:  :angry:  culeros but true  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  just hope things get better  :biggrin:
> *


i know i was fuckin rolling!!!!!

and then this morning on knbr they were sayin the raiders comin to the bay were makin the niners look good

i laughed but then i was like heeeey mother fuckers what are you tryna say :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 10:09 AM~11557840
> *i know i was fuckin rolling!!!!!
> 
> and then this morning on knbr they were sayin the raiders comin to the bay were makin the niners look good
> 
> i laughed but then i was like heeeey mother fuckers what are you tryna say  :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 10:09 AM~11557840
> *i know i was fuckin rolling!!!!!
> 
> and then this morning on knbr they were sayin the raiders comin to the bay were makin the niners look good
> 
> i laughed but then i was like heeeey mother fuckers what are you tryna say  :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

laughter is the best medicine


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

sad to say the Raiders had 6 turn overs and 15 penalties in a game and still pulled off the win and im talking about 9 years ago and i believe it was against the browns but as for last night does anyone one have some tucks pads for my ass hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 10:28 AM~11557976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> laughter is the best medicine
> *



i agree!! after sundays loss i came into work grumpy as hell. then watched some 1 trip and fall and i laughed so hard. made me feel better


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider+Sep 9 2008, 09:01 AM~11557783-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> fucking commentadors last night saying we could not beat a college team  :angry:  :angry:  culeros but true  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  just hope things get better  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> serious but if you watched it on espn Ditka was pretty funny
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 09:09 AM~11557840
> *i know i was fuckin rolling!!!!!
> 
> and then this morning on knbr they were sayin the raiders comin to the bay were makin the niners look good
> 
> i laughed but then i was like heeeey mother fuckers what are you tryna say  :angry:
> *


at this point im starting to think San Jose State could beat us and thats if the teams were combined :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11558135
> *i agree!! after sundays loss i came into work grumpy as hell. then watched some 1 trip and fall and i laughed so hard. made me feel better
> *


 :nono: :nono: be nice :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Sep 9 2008, 10:53 AM~11558145-->
> 
> 
> 
> serious but if you watched it on espn Ditka was pretty funny
> at this point im starting to think San Jose State could beat us and thats if the teams were combined :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no shit huh lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Sep 9 2008, 10:59 AM~11558181
> *:nono:  :nono: be nice :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 09:48 AM~11557687
> *listen i know your feeling are hurt because of last night. but wipe the tears away and re read what i said. i said a loss is a loss didnt i??
> 
> for the record, a excuse would be the refs had it out for us.. if i say we lost the game because of our own faults, thats not an excuse thats the truth.
> 
> you name 1 football team that still won a game with 5 turnovers and you tell me who they played..
> *


THE COWBOYS LAST YEAR WHEN WE PLAYED THE BILLS ON MONDAY NIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 9 2008, 11:13 AM~11558300
> *THE COWBOYS LAST YEAR WHEN WE PLAYED THE BILLS ON MONDAY NIGHT :thumbsup:
> *


well thats the cowboys, you cant compare any team really to the cowboys :dunno:



its not luck, the cowboys are just the cowboys. id believe it if u told me that they did it with no starters


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11558135
> *i agree!! after sundays loss i came into work grumpy as hell. then watched some 1 trip and fall and i laughed so hard. made me feel better
> *


I know my kids left me alone this morning n the employees here r scared to look at me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

so i'm going 2 make them buy me lunch :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 9 2008, 12:25 PM~11558878
> *I know my kids left me alone this morning n the employees here r scared to look at me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> so i'm going 2 make them buy me lunch  :cheesy:
> *


make them buy me lunch too!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 12:38 PM~11558991
> *make them buy me lunch too!
> *




sure n it's pay day today :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TOUCH DOWN BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LsMoReNa

RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## BIG COUNTRY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 9 2008, 03:52 PM~11560602
> *TOUCH DOWN BRONCOS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yeah yeah yeah!!!!!I know my homboys aint given up on the silver and black!!!!
:burn: :burn: :burn: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 9 2008, 06:19 PM~11561794
> *RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!
> *


suck


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 AM~11557551
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 mas puto


----------



## 72 kutty

All I can say is I think the Youth Pop Warner teams around here have a more complicated offensive playbook....WTF....let's just run the "I" all night, same play left, then right, then left again. Another gripe, why didn't Jamarcus play more during the preseason....he's STILL a fuckin rookie and it showed...he could have used the work. D'Angelo Hall can go back to where the fuck he came from...shit I think I could burn him out there on the field. Our defense made Cutler look like a Hall of Famer. I think we should trade our whole offensive line for one good blocker...I'm sure he could do a better job of the protecting the quarterback. Our defensive line got pushed around all fucking game, I think I seen Cutler back there making a sandwich before he decided to throw the ball.

All THIS shit we are going through is Al Davis' fault. We should have kept Gruden and just paid him what he deserved.... I bet we would be a MUCH better football team for a long time!

So all of us Raiders and Niner fans, let's head to the bar and come out after the football season is over......cause it's gonna be a long season.

I'm a Raider fan till I die... but I can't wait for basketball season.

:biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 9 2008, 08:56 PM~11563387
> *All I can say is I think the Youth Pop Warner teams around here have a more complicated offensive playbook....WTF....let's just run the  "I" all night, same play left, then right, then left again.  Another gripe, why didn't Jamarcus play more during the preseason....he's STILL a fuckin rookie and it showed...he could have used the work.  D'Angelo Hall can go back to where the fuck he came from...shit I think I could burn him out there on the field.  Our defense made Cutler look like a Hall of Famer.  I think we should trade our whole offensive line for one good blocker...I'm sure he could do a better job of the protecting the quarterback.  Our defensive line got pushed around all fucking game, I think I seen Cutler back there making a sandwich before he decided to throw the ball.
> 
> All THIS shit we are going through is Al Davis' fault.  We should have kept Gruden and just paid him what he deserved.... I bet we would be a MUCH better football team for a long time!
> 
> So all of us Raiders and Niner fans, let's head to the bar and come out after the football season is over......cause it's gonna be a long season.
> 
> I'm a Raider fan till I die... but I can't wait for basketball season.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: YOU SEE PEOPLE NOW THATS A TRUE FAN TAKING IT LIKE A CHAMP...........


----------



## munozfamily

phatt puto fuck off.. :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 9 2008, 09:47 PM~11563986
> *phatt puto fuck off.. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

phatt boy, cowboys me la pelan and you too :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:26 PM~11399835
> *  phatt puto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 9 2008, 10:03 PM~11564232
> *phatt boy, cowboys me la pelan and you too :0  :0
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 9 2008, 10:03 PM~11564232
> *phatt boy, cowboys me la pelan and you too :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 9 2008, 08:56 PM~11563387
> *All I can say is I think the Youth Pop Warner teams around here have a more complicated offensive playbook....WTF....let's just run the  "I" all night, same play left, then right, then left again.  Another gripe, why didn't Jamarcus play more during the preseason....he's STILL a fuckin rookie and it showed...he could have used the work.  D'Angelo Hall can go back to where the fuck he came from...shit I think I could burn him out there on the field.  Our defense made Cutler look like a Hall of Famer.  I think we should trade our whole offensive line for one good blocker...I'm sure he could do a better job of the protecting the quarterback.  Our defensive line got pushed around all fucking game, I think I seen Cutler back there making a sandwich before he decided to throw the ball.
> 
> All THIS shit we are going through is Al Davis' fault.  We should have kept Gruden and just paid him what he deserved.... I bet we would be a MUCH better football team for a long time!
> 
> So all of us Raiders and Niner fans, let's head to the bar and come out after the football season is over......cause it's gonna be a long season.
> 
> I'm a Raider fan till I die... but I can't wait for basketball season.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


completely agree with that statement

as for my niners, ill decide how the season is gonna look after we play sunday. if sunday looks anything like last sunday hell ill pay for the first round :biggrin:

in other news, looks like the niners got their back up QB :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

WEDNESDAY MORNING AND THE BRONCOS JUST SCORED AGAIN


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 10 2008, 08:08 AM~11566046
> *WEDNESDAY MORNING AND THE BRONCOS JUST SCORED AGAIN
> *


totally STILL not funny :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 10 2008, 07:04 AM~11566020
> *completely agree with that statement
> 
> as for my niners, ill decide how the season is gonna look after we play sunday. if sunday looks anything like last sunday hell ill pay for the first round  :biggrin:
> 
> in other news, looks like the niners got their back up QB  :0
> *


whats crazy is that the RAIDERS wont get to were they need to be until Davis goes, and the niners havent been shit since EDDIE was force to sell


so what bar are we going to???


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 9 2008, 09:13 PM~11563564
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: YOU SEE PEOPLE NOW THATS A TRUE FAN TAKING IT LIKE A CHAMP...........
> *



YUP, THEY TAKE IT LIKE A CHAMP, LIKE YOU TAKE IT IN THE BUT FROM RICK (low rider nationals), YOU SURE GOT QUIET IN THE FUNDRAISER POST, PUTO.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 08:33 AM~11566207
> *whats crazy is that the RAIDERS wont get to were they need to be until Davis goes, and the niners havent been shit since EDDIE was force to sell
> so what bar are we going to???
> *



STOP BLAMING AL DAVIS, HE IS NOT THE ONE PLAYING AND FUMBLING. THE PROBLEM IS THAT THE RAIDERS SUUUCK!!!!!!!!

DONT DRAG THE NINERS WITH YOU, I STILL THINK IN A REGULAR SEASON GAME THEY CAN WHIP YOUR ASS

"HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 9 2008, 08:56 PM~11563387
> *All I can say is I think the Youth Pop Warner teams around here have a more complicated offensive playbook....WTF....let's just run the  "I" all night, same play left, then right, then left again.  Another gripe, why didn't Jamarcus play more during the preseason....he's STILL a fuckin rookie and it showed...he could have used the work.  D'Angelo Hall can go back to where the fuck he came from...shit I think I could burn him out there on the field.  Our defense made Cutler look like a Hall of Famer.  I think we should trade our whole offensive line for one good blocker...I'm sure he could do a better job of the protecting the quarterback.  Our defensive line got pushed around all fucking game, I think I seen Cutler back there making a sandwich before he decided to throw the ball.
> 
> All THIS shit we are going through is Al Davis' fault.  We should have kept Gruden and just paid him what he deserved.... I bet we would be a MUCH better football team for a long time!
> 
> it's gonna be a long season.
> I'm a Raider fan till I die... but I can't wait for basketball season.
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: RAIDERS SUCK....41-14 - especially on MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL. last time i saw the raiders on monday night...they got BEAT from BRETT FAVRE :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 10 2008, 08:08 AM~11566046
> *WEDNESDAY MORNING AND THE BRONCOS JUST SCORED AGAIN
> *


NOW THATS FUNNY...........


----------



## djmikethecholodj

FINALLY, WE'RE ON THE SAME PAGE


----------



## munozfamily

for you cowgirl fan s


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 10 2008, 08:36 AM~11566237
> *YUP, THEY TAKE IT LIKE A CHAMP, LIKE YOU TAKE IT IN THE BUT FROM RICK (low rider nationals), YOU SURE GOT QUIET IN THE FUNDRAISER POST, PUTO.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 phatt puto got you ............good :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 08:33 AM~11566207
> *whats crazy is that the RAIDERS wont get to were they need to be until Davis goes, and the niners havent been shit since EDDIE was force to sell
> so what bar are we going to???
> *


fuck man any bar that shows titties and ass, and some panocha wont hurt either :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

Nancy Gay

Wednesday, September 10, 2008

Bay Area NFL fans, you are angry, fed up, frustrated. Don't apologize. You have earned the right.

Now it's time to do something about it.

If you are sincerely disgusted with the state of your once-mighty franchise, be it the 49ers or the Raiders, then take action. No more blaming the beat writers and columnists for stating hard truths that you've known in your hearts for years. No more pleas to fire the owners on Internet message boards.

That is not going to happen. They are not selling.

Do something about it. Make the owners, whose teams opened the 2008 season with maddeningly predictable results, explain themselves to you.

Demand that they conduct town-hall meetings across the Bay Area and tell you, the ticket-buying, jersey-wearing fans, why your once-proud favorite franchise is an NFL embarrassment.

Demand that John, Jed and Denise York get microphones, take hard questions and give honest answers about their football product, a 49ers team filled with high draft picks and big-money free agents who consistently fail to deliver.

You don't want to hear Jed York telling you yet again why the 49ers need $136 million in redevelopment funding from Santa Clara to build a $900 million stadium. That won't fix this.

Demand that Al Davis - yes, even though he is 79 and frail - stand before you. Not Jim Otto or Amy Trask. Make Al Davis explain why he has committed nearly $200 million of the Raiders' future this season to unproductive free-agent signings. Why does he misjudge talent and character, year after year?

Davis must explain why he refuses to let his head coaches coach. Why he has almost entirely disbanded his personnel department, starting with the departures of Bruce Allen and Michael Lombardi, until now. Do you really think Mark Jackson makes a football decision?

Think about it: If Ted Kennedy, who is dealing with brain cancer, can muster the strength and conviction to stand before the Democratic National Convention and deliver a rousing speech, why can't these Bay Area owners stand before their fans?

Five seasons have passed since either the 49ers or the Raiders were contenders. Neither franchise has sniffed .500 since 2002, when both won their divisions.

Remember when we thought it was all coaches Steve Mariucci's and Bill Callahan's fault? Could we have been that naive?

The 49ers and Raiders share this: In the past decade, they have proved to be colossal organizational failures.

You can blame the coaches, or the players. But look where it starts: It's ownership's fault.

The York family failed to install a competent front office, after alienating Bill Walsh and Bill McPherson and ignoring advice on how to run the franchise from such NFL personnel experts as Ron Wolf and such wise former 49ers players as Steve Young and Ronnie Lott.

Instead, the Yorks turned over a football dynasty to a carnival barker, Terry Donahue, and a Stanford MBA with zero football background, Paraag Marathe. When it became obvious that Donahue had to go, the Yorks made an even more catastrophic mistake.

They turned over their football operation to one man, Mike Nolan, who had not been an NFL head coach and had zero front-office experience. When Nolan showed he was in over his head, the Yorks refused to fire him as head coach. Then they promoted Nolan's right-hand man and a college scout, Scot McCloughan, to general manager.

You saw the results of that expertise Sunday: No draft pick from this year cracked the 49ers' starting lineup in a 23-13 loss to Arizona.

On a good team, you expect this - draft picks are for reloading, tools for the future. On a bad team, they are for rebuilding. A team that has won 25 games in the past five seasons does not have the luxury of allowing a first-round defensive end, Kentwan Balmer, to waste away on the bench. Or watching the No. 1 pick in 2005, quarterback Alex Smith, ruined by mismanagement and injury.

As for the Raiders, you saw all you needed to see Monday night when Denver ran up 41 points on them. You saw coach Lane Kiffin - who has reminded us relentlessly on the record that he had little input on coaching or personnel decisions this past offseason - watch helplessly while his offensive line crumbled and his defense failed to blitz. Think that was his call?

Look upstairs for the answers, Raiders fans. To the owner's booth.

Candlestick Park and the Coliseum were once Houses of Dread. Now they are crumbling relics that amplify the decay of the franchises they house.

The dysfunction must stop. Sell your tickets, burn your jersey - it's time you tell the owners that you have had enough.

More important: Demand that they listen.

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Damn bitch is ruthless!!

its only the first week!!! i can understand if it was like week 8 or something

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 10 2008, 08:39 AM~11566259
> *STOP BLAMING AL DAVIS, HE IS NOT THE ONE PLAYING AND FUMBLING. THE PROBLEM IS THAT THE RAIDERS SUUUCK!!!!!!!!
> 
> DONT DRAG THE NINERS WITH YOU, I STILL THINK IN A REGULAR SEASON GAME THEY CAN WHIP YOUR ASS
> 
> "HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS"
> *



FUCK YOU N DA COWGIRLS :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

as far as the niners hell i say we bring Mike Holmgren back either as GM or head coach or even both.

didnt he say this was his last year with the seahawks?? plus he is local, lives in scotts valley i believe. dish out some good money to have him come back and help bring back the niners  

I think mike nolan is a good coach, but maybe aint ready to take on the wheel as head coach :dunno: i mean he did help turn our D around


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 10 2008, 08:04 AM~11566020
> *completely agree with that statement
> 
> as for my niners, ill decide how the season is gonna look after we play sunday. if sunday looks anything like last sunday hell ill pay for the first round  :biggrin:
> 
> in other news, looks like the niners got their back up QB  :0
> *


The San Francisco 49ers announced Wednesday that QB Alex Smith was placed on injured reserve. 

Quarterback Jamie Martin, a veteran of 14 NFL seasons, was signed to the 53-man roster to replace Smith. :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Sep 10 2008, 10:14 AM~11567321-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Gay
> 
> Wednesday, September 10, 2008
> 
> Bay Area NFL fans, you are angry, fed up, frustrated. Don't apologize. You have earned the right.
> 
> Now it's time to do something about it.
> 
> If you are sincerely disgusted with the state of your once-mighty franchise, be it the 49ers or the Raiders, then take action. No more blaming the beat writers and columnists for stating hard truths that you've known in your hearts for years. No more pleas to fire the owners on Internet message boards.
> 
> That is not going to happen. They are not selling.
> 
> Do something about it. Make the owners, whose teams opened the 2008 season with maddeningly predictable results, explain themselves to you.
> 
> Demand that they conduct town-hall meetings across the Bay Area and tell you, the ticket-buying, jersey-wearing fans, why your once-proud favorite franchise is an NFL embarrassment.
> 
> Demand that John, Jed and Denise York get microphones, take hard questions and give honest answers about their football product, a 49ers team filled with high draft picks and big-money free agents who consistently fail to deliver.
> 
> You don't want to hear Jed York telling you yet again why the 49ers need $136 million in redevelopment funding from Santa Clara to build a $900 million stadium. That won't fix this.
> 
> Demand that Al Davis - yes, even though he is 79 and frail - stand before you. Not Jim Otto or Amy Trask. Make Al Davis explain why he has committed nearly $200 million of the Raiders' future this season to unproductive free-agent signings. Why does he misjudge talent and character, year after year?
> 
> Davis must explain why he refuses to let his head coaches coach. Why he has almost entirely disbanded his personnel department, starting with the departures of Bruce Allen and Michael Lombardi, until now. Do you really think Mark Jackson makes a football decision?
> 
> Think about it: If Ted Kennedy, who is dealing with brain cancer, can muster the strength and conviction to stand before the Democratic National Convention and deliver a rousing speech, why can't these Bay Area owners stand before their fans?
> 
> Five seasons have passed since either the 49ers or the Raiders were contenders. Neither franchise has sniffed .500 since 2002, when both won their divisions.
> 
> Remember when we thought it was all coaches Steve Mariucci's and Bill Callahan's fault? Could we have been that naive?
> 
> The 49ers and Raiders share this: In the past decade, they have proved to be colossal organizational failures.
> 
> You can blame the coaches, or the players. But look where it starts: It's ownership's fault.
> 
> The York family failed to install a competent front office, after alienating Bill Walsh and Bill McPherson and ignoring advice on how to run the franchise from such NFL personnel experts as Ron Wolf and such wise former 49ers players as Steve Young and Ronnie Lott.
> 
> Instead, the Yorks turned over a football dynasty to a carnival barker, Terry Donahue, and a Stanford MBA with zero football background, Paraag Marathe. When it became obvious that Donahue had to go, the Yorks made an even more catastrophic mistake.
> 
> They turned over their football operation to one man, Mike Nolan, who had not been an NFL head coach and had zero front-office experience. When Nolan showed he was in over his head, the Yorks refused to fire him as head coach. Then they promoted Nolan's right-hand man and a college scout, Scot McCloughan, to general manager.
> 
> You saw the results of that expertise Sunday: No draft pick from this year cracked the 49ers' starting lineup in a 23-13 loss to Arizona.
> 
> On a good team, you expect this - draft picks are for reloading, tools for the future. On a bad team, they are for rebuilding. A team that has won 25 games in the past five seasons does not have the luxury of allowing a first-round defensive end, Kentwan Balmer, to waste away on the bench. Or watching the No. 1 pick in 2005, quarterback Alex Smith, ruined by mismanagement and injury.
> 
> As for the Raiders, you saw all you needed to see Monday night when Denver ran up 41 points on them. You saw coach Lane Kiffin - who has reminded us relentlessly on the record that he had little input on coaching or personnel decisions this past offseason - watch helplessly while his offensive line crumbled and his defense failed to blitz. Think that was his call?
> 
> Look upstairs for the answers, Raiders fans. To the owner's booth.
> 
> Candlestick Park and the Coliseum were once Houses of Dread. Now they are crumbling relics that amplify the decay of the franchises they house.
> 
> The dysfunction must stop. Sell your tickets, burn your jersey - it's time you tell the owners that you have had enough.
> 
> More important: Demand that they listen.
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Damn bitch is ruthless!!
> 
> its only the first week!!! i can understand if it was like week 8 or something
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn i wish she would tell us how she really feels, or is it not legal to print it out :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: but i do have to agree, im tellin you until davis leaves the raiders are gonna be stuck were they are and since Eddie left the niners have been right there with us!
> <!--QuoteBegin-El raider_@Sep 10 2008, 10:17 AM~11567338
> *FUCK YOU N DA COWGIRLS  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


tell that fuckin **** lover :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 11:48 AM~11567606
> *damn i wish she would tell us how she really feels, or is it not legal to print it out :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but i do have to agree, im tellin you until davis leaves the raiders are gonna be stuck were they are and since Eddie left the niners have been right there with us!
> 
> tell that fuckin **** lover  :biggrin:
> *


exactly.. you got al davis who is stuck in the past and doesnt let his coaches coach. and you got the york family who dont give a fuck or know shit about football period...

us niners and raiders should come together and bum rush the offices :angry:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 10 2008, 10:52 AM~11567643
> *exactly.. you got al davis who is stuck in the past and doesnt let his coaches coach. and you got the york family who dont give a fuck or know shit about football period...
> 
> us niners and raiders should come together and bum rush the offices  :angry:
> *


Im taking out a loan to buy the RAIDERS and move them to San Jose, any one want to be a partner :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 11:53 AM~11567657
> *Im taking out a loan to buy the RAIDERS and move them to San Jose, any one want to be a partner :biggrin:
> *


where would they play at? :dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 11:53 AM~11567657
> *Im taking out a loan to buy the RAIDERS and move them to San Jose, any one want to be a partner :biggrin:
> *




quema mucho el sol :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 11:53 AM~11567657
> *Im taking out a loan to buy the RAIDERS and move them to San Jose, any one want to be a partner :biggrin:
> *


San Jose????? :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 10 2008, 12:01 PM~11567746
> *where would they play at? :dunno:
> *


Yeah...where would they play at?????


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Sep 10 2008, 11:01 AM~11567746-->
> 
> 
> 
> where would they play at? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for now at san jose state, so we can get a sell out, then we will build a new stadium and ill keep cost down cause ill have all my cousins build it :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El raider_@Sep 10 2008, 11:07 AM~11567802
> *quema mucho el sol  :biggrin:
> *


so does that mean your in


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 10 2008, 12:07 PM~11567802
> *quema mucho el sol  :biggrin:
> *


En Salinas????? :cheesy: The times I been there, nothing but clouds!!! 

But yeah....quema mucho el sol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 12:57 PM~11568235
> *for now at san jose state, so we can get a sell out, then we will build a new stadium and ill keep cost down cause ill have all my cousins build it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Ahhhhhhhhhhh so smart of you! You already saving us some money!! You must have some nice cousins!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 10 2008, 12:01 PM~11568272
> *:0 Ahhhhhhhhhhh so smart of you! You already saving us some money!! You must have some nice cousins!!  :biggrin:
> *


the more money i save the more you make in profit, but its not that they are nice its just i have so many and ill even let them watch the game for free :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 01:04 PM~11568300
> *the more money i save the more you make in profit, but its not that they are nice its just i have so many and ill even let them watch the game for free :0  :biggrin:
> *


Aww..so ur the nice one!! They should be excited ur gonna let them see the game for free! Nice!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 10 2008, 12:09 PM~11568357
> *Aww..so ur the nice one!! They should be excited ur gonna let them see the game for free! Nice!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 10 2008, 11:41 AM~11567527
> *The San Francisco 49ers announced Wednesday that QB Alex Smith was placed on injured reserve.
> 
> Quarterback Jamie Martin, a veteran of 14 NFL seasons, was signed to the 53-man roster to replace Smith.  :0
> *


oh god is he as good as dilfer


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 10 2008, 01:09 PM~11568357
> *Aww..so ur the nice one!! They should be excited ur gonna let them see the game for free! Nice!!
> *


they would still be blacked out----Faider fans are broke can even afford something for free


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2008, 02:03 PM~11568800
> *oh god is he as good as dilfer
> *


i think hes better then hill and smith from what i hear :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 10 2008, 02:05 PM~11568814
> *i think hes better then hill and smith from what i hear :dunno:
> *


really? do you have stats on him?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2008, 02:10 PM~11568870
> *really? do you have stats on him?
> *


http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/players/2674

not bad i guess, seems like hes always been a back up so he doesnt have a whole lot of stats

but he does have 14 seasons under his belt and he has played the martz system before


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 10 2008, 01:17 PM~11568937
> *http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/players/2674
> 
> not bad i guess, seems like hes always been a back up so he doesnt have a whole lot of stats
> 
> but he does have 14 seasons under his belt and he has played the martz system before
> *


thats why they signed him, just in case they need to play them he already has a good idea how Martz offense works


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 10 2008, 02:05 PM~11568809
> *they would still be blacked out----Faider fans are broke can even afford something for free
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 10 2008, 02:35 PM~11569044
> *thats why they signed him, just in case they need to play them he already has a good idea how Martz offense works
> *


:yes: thats how J.T. got a spot


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 10 2008, 08:36 AM~11566237
> *YUP, THEY TAKE IT LIKE A CHAMP, LIKE YOU TAKE IT IN THE BUT FROM RICK (low rider nationals), YOU SURE GOT QUIET IN THE FUNDRAISER POST, PUTO.
> *


YOU STUPID BITCH IF YOU WOULD LOOK I WAS'NT ON I GOT OFF TO GO TO WORK BUT YOU WOULDNT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT WORK CUZ YOU HAVE FUNDRISER'S TO PAY FOR YOUR SHIT.........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 10 2008, 09:14 AM~11566490
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 phatt puto got you ............good :biggrin:
> *


WTF BITCH YOU WERE AT THE SHOW TO PUTO......


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Sep 10 2008, 12:57 PM~11568235-->
> 
> 
> 
> for now at san jose state, so we can get a sell out, then we will build a new stadium and ill keep cost down cause ill have all my cousins build it :biggrin:
> so does that mean your in
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> u know i got ur back :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LsMoReNa_@Sep 10 2008, 12:59 PM~11568252
> *En Salinas?????  :cheesy: The times I been there, nothing but clouds!!!
> 
> But yeah....quema mucho el sol!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 10 2008, 11:57 AM~11568232
> *Yeah...where would they play at?????
> *


NFL Europe? LOL


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 10 2008, 04:05 PM~11569698
> *WTF BITCH YOU WERE AT THE SHOW TO PUTO......
> *


nobody fucked me i got my money SO FUCK WHO SAID I GOT FUCKED.......


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 10 2008, 09:16 PM~11572974
> *NFL Europe? LOL
> *


 :0 Europe....no bad!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 10 2008, 02:36 PM~11569049
> *:angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

phatt boy and all cowgirl fan s


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

ill say fuck the cowboys all day long

but truthfully those fuckers are a really good team  


we should have never let T.O. go :no:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 12 2008, 04:57 PM~11588455
> *ill say fuck the cowboys all day long
> 
> but truthfully those fuckers are a really good team
> we should have never let T.O. go :no:
> *


 :biggrin: now that's what i'm talking about.... :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 12 2008, 04:57 PM~11588455
> *ill say fuck the cowboys all day long
> 
> but truthfully those fuckers are a really good team
> we should have never let T.O. go :no:
> *


YES WE ARE BAD ASS THIS YEAR AND DONT HATE :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 12 2008, 05:53 PM~11588864
> *YES WE ARE BAD ASS THIS YEAR AND DONT HATE :biggrin:
> *



What do you mean "WE"? You're not a player, you're just a trick ass cheerleader!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 12 2008, 06:25 PM~11589052
> *What do you mean "WE"? You're not a player, you're just a trick ass cheerleader!!
> *


THIS PUTO HAS THE NERVE TO CALL ME A CHEERLEADER WHEN HE IS THE BIGGEST ONE OF ALL AT THE CAR SHOW'S ON THE MIC ON EVERY CAR CLUB'S NUTS AND SALE'S BOOTLEG C.D'S AND GET'S BUSTED FOR IT WTF SO YOU CALL EVERYBODY WHO IS A FAN A CHEERLEADER........


AND YOUR NOT A PLAYER EAITHER YOUR A 65 YEAR OLD PUTO WHO PLAY'S CD'S AND CALLS HIM SELF A DJ WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT "NEWS FLASH" BITCH DYE THE GRAY OFF YOUR FACE AND GET A REAL JOB BECAUSE THERES NO 401K OR RETIRING IN DJING....... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 12 2008, 07:16 PM~11589417
> *THIS PUTO HAS THE NERVE TO CALL ME A CHEERLEADER WHEN HE IS THE BIGGEST ONE OF ALL AT THE CAR SHOW'S ON THE MIC ON EVERY CAR CLUB'S NUTS AND SALE'S BOOTLEG C.D'S AND GET'S BUSTED FOR IT WTF SO YOU CALL EVERYBODY WHO IS A FAN A CHEERLEADER HUH........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 whats up with that puto..........get em


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 12 2008, 07:20 PM~11589455
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 whats up with that puto..........get em
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 12 2008, 07:16 PM~11589417
> *THIS PUTO HAS THE NERVE TO CALL ME A CHEERLEADER WHEN HE IS THE BIGGEST ONE OF ALL AT THE CAR SHOW'S ON THE MIC ON EVERY CAR CLUB'S NUTS AND SALE'S BOOTLEG C.D'S AND GET'S BUSTED FOR IT WTF SO YOU CALL EVERYBODY WHO IS A FAN A CHEERLEADER........
> AND YOUR NOT A PLAYER EAITHER YOUR A 65 YEAR OLD PUTO WHO PLAY'S CD'S AND CALLS HIM SELF A DJ WHAT THE FUCK IS TAHT "NEWS FLASH" BITCH DYE THE GRAY OFF YOUR FACE AND GET A REAL JOB BECAUSE THERES NO 401K OR RETIRING IN DJING....... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

JUILO :wave:


----------



## munozfamily

phatt boy :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 12 2008, 07:16 PM~11589417
> *THIS PUTO HAS THE NERVE TO CALL ME A CHEERLEADER WHEN HE IS THE BIGGEST ONE OF ALL AT THE CAR SHOW'S ON THE MIC ON EVERY CAR CLUB'S NUTS AND SALE'S BOOTLEG C.D'S AND GET'S BUSTED FOR IT WTF SO YOU CALL EVERYBODY WHO IS A FAN A CHEERLEADER........
> AND YOUR NOT A PLAYER EAITHER YOUR A 65 YEAR OLD PUTO WHO PLAY'S CD'S AND CALLS HIM SELF A DJ WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT "NEWS FLASH" BITCH DYE THE GRAY OFF YOUR FACE AND GET A REAL JOB BECAUSE THERES NO 401K OR RETIRING IN DJING....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 12 2008, 07:25 PM~11589502
> *JUILO :wave:
> *


just pm you...........


----------



## PHATT BOY

NEED A PUTO FOR YOUR CAR SHOW WEDDING OR DIVORCE?
CALL DJ MIKE(THE PUTO DJ)323-346-7962

I ONLY PLAY C.D'S AND I TAKE DONATIONS IN CASE I GOT BUSTED AND I CAN PAY MY PUBLIC DEFENDER AND PLEASE LEAVE YOUR PHONE # SO I CAN CALL YOU IF I NEED MORE MONEY THANKS DJ MIKE (THE PUTO DJ)


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 12 2008, 07:35 PM~11589580
> *NEED A PUTO FOR YOUR CAR SHOW WEDDING OR DIVORCE?
> CALL DJ MIKE(THE PUTO DJ)323-346-7962
> 
> I ONLY PLAY C.D'S AND I TAKE DONATIONS IN CASE I GOT BUSTED AND I CAN PAY MY PUBLIC DEFENDER AND PLEASE LEAVE YOUR PHONE # SO I CAN CALL YOU IF I NEED MORE MONEY THANKS DJ MIKE (THE PUTO DJ)
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Sep 12 2008, 07:33 PM~11589560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 12 2008, 07:39 PM~11589614
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## DenaLove

Monday night football.....dont you just love it? Well...not if your a Raider fan. :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 12 2008, 08:01 PM~11589804
> *Monday night football.....dont you just love it? Well...not if your a Raider fan.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 12 2008, 07:16 PM~11589417
> *THIS PUTO HAS THE NERVE TO CALL ME A CHEERLEADER WHEN HE IS THE BIGGEST ONE OF ALL AT THE CAR SHOW'S ON THE MIC ON EVERY CAR CLUB'S NUTS AND SALE'S BOOTLEG C.D'S AND GET'S BUSTED FOR IT WTF SO YOU CALL EVERYBODY WHO IS A FAN A CHEERLEADER........
> AND YOUR NOT A PLAYER EAITHER YOUR A 65 YEAR OLD PUTO WHO PLAY'S CD'S AND CALLS HIM SELF A DJ WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT "NEWS FLASH" BITCH DYE THE GRAY OFF YOUR FACE AND GET A REAL JOB BECAUSE THERES NO 401K OR RETIRING IN DJING....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 12 2008, 08:01 PM~11589804
> *Monday night football.....dont you just love it? Well...not if your a Raider fan.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

*TOMMORROW TOMMORROW TOMMORROW* WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
[/b]


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2008, 07:24 PM~11589984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2008, 08:30 PM~11590044
> * TOMMORROW TOMMORROW TOMMORROW WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 12 2008, 06:25 PM~11589052
> *What do you mean "WE"? You're not a player, you're just a trick ass cheerleader!!
> *


THIS GUY IS FUNNY !NAAAAHH SERIOUSLY I AINT EVEN GONNA SAY ANYTHING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TAKE CARE HOMIE TAKE CARE JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJA OK I WILL I HEARD HES GOING FROM A DJ TO A WEDDING SINGER 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIRiZsDObrU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmh_Hlsi5hA


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 13 2008, 11:22 AM~11593173
> *THIS GUY IS FUNNY !NAAAAHH SERIOUSLY I AINT EVEN  GONNA SAY ANYTHING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: TAKE CARE HOMIE TAKE CARE JAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJA OK I WILL I HEARD HES GOING FROM A DJ TO A WEDDING SINGER
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIRiZsDObrU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmh_Hlsi5hA
> *


 :uh: OH HELL NAH..........


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11590073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2008, 08:30 PM~11590044
> * TOMMORROW TOMMORROW TOMMORROW WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

RAIDERSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 13 2008, 11:27 PM~11597168
> *RAIDERSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Sep 13 2008, 11:31 PM~11597195
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


      :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duce'sWild

49ers 33 , Seattle30 :biggrin: :thumbsup: niners baby!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Sep 14 2008, 05:30 PM~11601091
> *49ers 33 , Seattle30 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: niners baby!!!
> *


thats fuckin right!!!! niners all day!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 14 2008, 04:30 PM~11600699
> *RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 14 2008, 05:31 PM~11601101
> *thats fuckin right!!!! niners all day!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 14 2008, 03:30 PM~11600699
> *RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


.

:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 14 2008, 05:31 PM~11601101
> *thats fuckin right!!!! niners all day!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER

*RAIDER NATION* :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2008, 10:39 PM~11603746
> *RAIDER NATION  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 14 2008, 05:31 PM~11601101
> *thats fuckin right!!!! niners all day!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Sep 14 2008, 04:30 PM~11601091
> *49ers 33 , Seattle30 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: niners baby!!!
> *


Give me a FUCKING BREAK! I bet you didn't even see the game. The fucking 49ers were just lucky, against a SORRY ASS DEPLETED Seahawks team! AND as for you Raider fans.........I wouldn't be jumping for joy either. The Raiders played a YOUNG ASS(15rookies) Chiefs team. Be happy when you actually play somebody that's a worthy opponite.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

EITHER WAY, CAN RAIDER FANS SAY----------1-15?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 15 2008, 07:12 AM~11605070
> *EITHER WAY, CAN RAIDER FANS SAY----------1-15?
> *




we can also say FUCK YOU :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 15 2008, 06:54 AM~11605231
> *we can also say FUCK YOU  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 15 2008, 06:08 AM~11604857
> *Give me a FUCKING BREAK! I bet you didn't even see the game. The fucking YOU AND YOUR DRUNK MAMA EAT A DICK</span>...now what!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2008, 08:30 AM~11605428
> *:biggrin: hey...a win is a win, and for you talking ALL that crap about my niners....YOU AND YOUR DRUNK MAMA EAT A DICK...now what!!! :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 15 2008, 06:08 AM~11604857
> *Give me a FUCKING BREAK! I bet you didn't even see the game. The fucking 49ers were just lucky, against a SORRY ASS DEPLETED Seahawks team! AND as for you Raider fans.........I wouldn't be jumping for joy either. The Raiders played a YOUNG ASS(15rookies) Chiefs team. Be happy when you actually play somebody that's a worthy opponite.
> *


got lucky??? you give me a fuckin break, we all know you suck the cowboy's dick but dont let the stank from your brown nose blurr your vission. the seahawks are divison champs number 1. number 2 their defense were the same defense last year and the year before that, that made them devision champs.and we had 300 plus passing yards against them. yea their offense wasnt what it should be with a lot of their key players out but it didnt make them disabled. they were still in the game make'n plays.

as far as the raiders, shit i hate them just as much as you but theres no need to be a flat out hater. they did the damn thing on the ground. ran for 300 and somthing yards. their Defense rung the starter QB's bell, had him out of the game.

now the cowboys are a good team, but aside from playin well consistanly cuz we havnt down that since we last made the playoffs. they got 5 superbowls just like the niners, as a matter of a fact. the niners were the first team to have 5 super bowls. and to ad insult to injury, we beat you guys in the nfc championship game which then led to our 5th super bowl win so suck it


----------



## Duce'sWild

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 15 2008, 06:08 AM~11604857
> *Give me a FUCKING BREAK! I bet you didn't even see the game. The fucking 49ers were just lucky, against a SORRY ASS DEPLETED Seahawks team! AND as for you Raider fans.........I wouldn't be jumping for joy either. The Raiders played a YOUNG ASS(15rookies) Chiefs team. Be happy when you actually play somebody that's a worthy opponite.
> *


 :guns: :rant: Fuck You and your cowboys.You guys are gonna lose against the eagles.


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Sep 15 2008, 10:07 AM~11606126
> *:guns:  :rant: Fuck You and your cowboys.You guys are gonna lose against the eagles.
> *


 :biggrin: yeah...that's what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 15 2008, 06:08 AM~11604857
> *Give me a FUCKING BREAK! I bet you didn't even see the game. The fucking 49ers were just lucky, against a SORRY ASS DEPLETED Seahawks team! AND as for you Raider fans.........I wouldn't be jumping for joy either. The Raiders played a YOUNG ASS(15rookies) Chiefs team. Be happy when you actually play somebody that's a worthy opponite.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: fuck you


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 15 2008, 08:42 AM~11605510
> *got lucky??? you give me a fuckin break, we all know you suck the cowboy's dick but dont let the stank from your brown nose blurr your vission. the seahawks are divison champs number 1. number 2 their defense were the same defense last year and the year before that, that made them devision champs.and we had 300 plus passing yards against them. yea their offense wasnt what it should be with a lot of their key players out but it didnt make them disabled. they were still in the game make'n plays.
> 
> as far as the raiders, shit i hate them just as much as you but theres no need to be a flat out hater. they did the damn thing on the ground. ran for 300 and somthing yards. their Defense rung the starter QB's bell, had him out of the game.
> 
> now the cowboys are a good team, but aside from playin well consistanly cuz we havnt down that since we last made the playoffs. they got 5 superbowls just like the niners, as a matter of a fact. the niners were the first team to have 5 super bowls. and to ad insult to injury, we beat you guys in the nfc championship game which then led to our 5th super bowl win so suck it
> *


Well said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Sep 15 2008, 10:07 AM~11606126
> *:guns:  :rant: Fuck You and your cowboys.You guys are gonna lose against the eagles.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 15 2008, 06:08 AM~11604857
> *Give me a FUCKING BREAK! I bet you didn't even see the game. The fucking 49ers were just lucky, against a SORRY ASS DEPLETED Seahawks team! AND as for you Raider fans.........I wouldn't be jumping for joy either. The Raiders played a YOUNG ASS(15rookies) Chiefs team. Be happy when you actually play somebody that's a worthy opponite.
> *


 :0 Grandpa DenaLove....stop hatting!!!! :angry:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 15 2008, 07:12 AM~11605070
> *EITHER WAY, CAN RAIDER FANS SAY----------1-15?
> *


MAN CAN YOU PLESE SHUT THE FUCK UP YOU MAKE ME SICK FUCKEN PUTO YOU MAKE NO SCENE AND NOBODY CARE'S TO HERE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY WHY DONT YOU JUST DIE SO WE CAN PLAY THAT OLDIE "SAD GIRL" AT YOUR FUNERAL TRUST ME NO NOBODY WOULD MISS YOU AND YOUR BOOTLEGS C.D'S


----------



## PHATT BOY

DIE PUTO


----------



## PHATT BOY

I GOT TO ADDMIT THE RADIERS AND 49ERS DID LOOK PRETTY IMMPERSIVE YESTERDAY BUT I STILL HATE BOTH CHEAP ASS TEAMS LOL
COWBOYS 4 LIFE


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Sep 15 2008, 09:07 AM~11606126
> *:guns:  :rant: Fuck You and your cowboys.You guys are gonna lose against the eagles.
> *


I must have hit a nerve to get you to repost. I guess I was right...you didn't see the game....part time niner fan.  Just face it your team sucks! And Arizona's gonna win that division.  :yes:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 15 2008, 03:04 PM~11609189
> *
> COWBOYS 4 LIFE
> *


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 15 2008, 02:04 PM~11608670
> *:0 Grandpa DenaLove....stop hatting!!!!  :angry:
> *


Stop crying! :rant:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 15 2008, 07:30 AM~11605428
> *:biggrin: hey...a win is a win, and for you talking ALL that crap about my niners....YOU AND YOUR DRUNK MAMA EAT A DICK...now what!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 15 2008, 04:04 PM~11609189
> *I GOT TO ADDMIT THE RADIERS AND 49ERS DID LOOK PRETTY IMMPERSIVE YESTERDAY BUT I STILL HATE BOTH CHEAP ASS TEAMS LOL
> COWBOYS 4 LIFE
> *


fuck you puto :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 15 2008, 04:42 PM~11609446
> *fuck you puto  :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 15 2008, 07:42 AM~11605510
> *got lucky??? you give me a fuckin break, we all know you suck the cowboy's dick but dont let the stank from your brown nose blurr your vission. the seahawks are divison champs number 1. number 2 their defense were the same defense last year and the year before that, that made them devision champs.and we had 300 plus passing yards against them. yea their offense wasnt what it should be with a lot of their key players out but it didnt make them disabled. they were still in the game make'n plays.
> 
> as far as the raiders, shit i hate them just as much as you but theres no need to be a flat out hater. they did the damn thing on the ground. ran for 300 and somthing yards. their Defense rung the starter QB's bell, had him out of the game.
> 
> now the cowboys are a good team, but aside from playin well consistanly cuz we havnt down that since we last made the playoffs. they got 5 superbowls just like the niners, as a matter of a fact. the niners were the first team to have 5 super bowls. and to ad insult to injury, we beat you guys in the nfc championship game which then led to our 5th super bowl win so suck it
> *


Like I said, bullshit wins for some bullshit teams that couldn't blowout some even shittier teams. Thats just the way it is(everyone knows it) and even the announcer's know it...they just cant say it as bluntly as I can! You say I'm hating? I dont think so. I'm just talking football and being real about it. Speaking of being real... Arizona's gonna win your division!


As for tonight's game The Eagles have something to prove to themselves and the division by beating Dallas and saying we're here to compete. But look who they played last week. The Rams! And the Rams are a shitty ass team too(you better hope you can beat them). As for Dallas...they're looking redemption for last years lost late in the season at home. Not to mention they're last home opener and Monday nighter in Texas Stadium.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2008, 04:52 PM~11609536
> *EXACTLY
> *


HEY JULIO I THINK BIGPUTO64 HAS A THING FOR YOU IT FIGURES YOU GUYS ARE BOTH WHINNERS FAN'S :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 15 2008, 05:25 PM~11609811
> *HEY JULIO I THINK BIGPUTO64 HAS A THING FOR YOU IT FIGURES YOU GUYS ARE BOTH WHINNERS FAN'S :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: phatt puto :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

phatt puto


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Aug 20 2008, 11:26 PM~11399835
> * phatt puto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 14 2008, 11:12 PM~11604019
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LsMoReNa

Damn...so much Hatting up in here!! Ijoleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

But anyways,......RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2008, 10:39 PM~11603746
> *RAIDER NATION  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:40 PM~11367100
> *Phatt Puto....do you remember your first grade field trip to McDonalds???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :scrutinize:    hno:  :wow:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 17 2008, 06:33 PM~11367034
> *  PHATT PUTO When did you buy a motorcycle fool???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> Damn...so much Hatting up in here!! Ijoleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> i know huh :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 15 2008, 05:45 PM~11610042
> *Damn...so much Hatting up in here!! Ijoleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> But anyways,......RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DenaLove

This is your classic case of beating yourselves... a touchdown on a bullshit flag and a fumble in the endzone. result?.....14 points! :angry: Also you cant keep trading touchdown for touchdown cause somethings gotta give on someones defense. Its ok cause we get the ball first in the second half(thing is you gotta score) :yes:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 15 2008, 05:25 PM~11609811
> *HEY JULIO I THINK BIGPUTO64 HAS A THING FOR YOU IT FIGURES YOU GUYS ARE BOTH WHINNERS FAN'S :biggrin:
> *


jealous bitch :biggrin:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 15 2008, 06:00 PM~11610201
> *i know huh  :0  :0
> *


Yup!!!


----------



## Duce'sWild

Eagles 30 Cowboys 24 3rd Quarter :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2008, 06:44 PM~11610644
> *jealous bitch :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I KNEW JULIO WAS A JUTO..........


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Sep 15 2008, 06:48 PM~11611223
> *DALLAS COWBOYS 41
> PHILADELPHIA EAGLES 37
> FINAL!!!!!*


----------



## PHATT BOY

HOW ABOUT THEM COWBOYS THATS HOW YOU DO IT


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11612019
> *DALLAS COWBOYS 41
> PHILADELPHIA EAGLES 37
> FINAL!!!!!
> *


Good for u!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TWO AND OH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 15 2008, 10:14 PM~11612190
> *Good for u!!!
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Sep 15 2008, 05:17 PM~11609735
> *Like I said, bullshit wins for some bullshit teams that couldn't blowout some even shittier teams. Thats just the way it is(everyone knows it) and even the announcer's know it...they just cant say it as bluntly as I can! You say I'm hating? I dont think so. I'm just talking football and being real about it. Speaking of being real... Arizona's gonna win your division!
> As for tonight's game The Eagles have something to prove to themselves and the division by beating Dallas and saying we're here to compete. But look who they played last week. The Rams! And the Rams are a shitty ass team too(you better hope you can beat them). As for Dallas...they're looking redemption for last years lost late in the season at home. Not to mention they're last home opener and Monday nighter in Texas Stadium.
> *


blah blah blah blah blah. i stand by what i said. the only difference between the niners and the dallas cowboys is that you guys play consistantly. you wanna talk facts. you guys havent been in the playoffs in 11 years. And like i said the niners were the first team to have 5 super bowls and we beat the cowboys to get there. thats some facts you dont want to admit to be hey, im talkin football and bein real about it too.

i dont hate the cowboys, what reason is there to other then hate'n on a good team? thats why YOU are a hater cuz what reason do you have to hate the niners other then the fact that we are tied with you in super bowl wins?? or maybe it is the fact that we did the 5th win before your team?? :dunno:

And lastly, last night's game is what a monday night game should look like.(you hear that raiders??) both teams played a great game and the cowboys came out on top. but it wasnt because of lack of effort from the eagles. both teams had their mistakes and both bounced back from them.

Congrats to TO


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: to both teams :biggrin: 



















I don't even like football, BUT I LOVE THE BAY :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 16 2008, 08:29 AM~11614998
> *:thumbsup: to both teams :biggrin:
> I don't even like football, BUT I LOVE THE BAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 16 2008, 09:00 AM~11615197
> *
> *


What up bro!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 16 2008, 09:02 AM~11615212
> *What up bro!
> *




just here chilling at work (lil) :biggrin: how bout u? do u have Eddies cell #? from Streetlow


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 16 2008, 09:08 AM~11615260
> *just here chilling at work (lil)  :biggrin: how bout u? do u have Eddies cell #? from Streetlow
> *


me too. looks like rain kinda

and no not on me. i left my damn phone at home


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 16 2008, 09:16 AM~11615312
> *me too. looks like rain kinda
> 
> and  no not on me. i left my damn phone at home
> *





:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:uh:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 15 2008, 09:02 PM~11612020
> *HOW ABOUT THEM COWBOYS THATS HOW YOU DO IT
> *


fuck them cowgirls :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 15 2008, 09:14 PM~11612190
> *Good for u!!!  puto :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2008, 06:44 PM~11610644
> *jealous bitch :biggrin:
> *


that's right big bitch :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 15 2008, 09:01 PM~11611997
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  I KNEW JULIO WAS A JUTO..........
> *


learn how to spell puto :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 16 2008, 06:10 PM~11619773
> *fuck them cowgirls :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont hate ****


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 16 2008, 07:02 PM~11620208
> *dont hate ****
> *


your a puto to :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 15 2008, 10:05 PM~11612766
> *TWO AND OH
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 16 2008, 06:17 PM~11619844
> *learn how to spell puto :biggrin:
> *


BITCH I KNOW YOUR NOT TALKING ABOUT SPELLING JOTO.........


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 17 2008, 11:07 AM~11625848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHHHHHHHHA PUTO CHOLA DJ......


----------



## BIGTITO64

:0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 17 2008, 06:57 PM~11629916
> *AHHHHHHHHA PUTO CHOLA DJ......
> *



AHHHHHHHA YOUR MAMA


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 16 2008, 07:25 AM~11614983
> *blah blah blah blah blah. i stand by what i said. the only difference between the niners and the dallas cowboys is that you guys play consistantly. you wanna talk facts. you guys havent been in the playoffs in 11 years. And like i said the niners were the first team to have 5 super bowls and we beat the cowboys to get there. thats some facts you dont want to admit to be hey, im talkin football and bein real about it too.
> 
> i dont hate the cowboys, what reason is there to other then hate'n on a good team? thats why YOU are a hater cuz what reason do you have to hate the niners other then the fact that we are tied with you in super bowl wins?? or maybe it is the fact that we did the 5th win before your team?? :dunno:
> 
> And lastly, last night's game is what a monday night game should look like.(you hear that raiders??) </span>both teams played a great game and the cowboys came out on top. but it wasnt because of lack of effort from the eagles. both teams had their mistakes and both bounced back from them.
> 
> Congrats to TO
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>AT LEAST THEY SHOWED UP :biggrin: FUCK LOOKS LIKE THAT'S ALL THEY DID...

RAIDERS HAVE A GOOD TEAM JUST TOO MUCH BULLSHIT GOING ON THATS GOT THEM DISTRACTED IMO


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Sep 17 2008, 09:30 PM~11631574
> *AT LEAST THEY SHOWED UP  :biggrin:  FUCK LOOKS LIKE THAT'S ALL THEY DID...
> 
> RAIDERS HAVE A GOOD TEAM JUST TOO MUCH BULLSHIT GOING ON THATS GOT THEM DISTRACTED IMO
> *


 C'MON, THATS BEEN YOUR EXCUSE FOR NEARLY 20 YEARS NOW.


----------



## LsMoReNa

Hello :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 17 2008, 09:49 PM~11631830
> *C'MON, THATS BEEN YOUR EXCUSE FOR NEARLY 20 YEARS NOW.
> *


AND WHATS YOURS FOR BEING A 70 YEAR OLD, BOOTLEG ASS, C.D PLAYING WANNA BE D.J :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

same reason your mom


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 17 2008, 10:07 PM~11632091
> *Hello  :biggrin:
> *



HELLO :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 17 2008, 09:49 PM~11631830
> *C'MON, THATS BEEN YOUR EXCUSE FOR NEARLY 20 YEARS NOW.
> *


----------



## Nasty

it was funny when they were interviewin this 1 coach the other day. i think he was the old ravens coach. they asked him what he saw out of the raiders win on sunday and he said what he saw was that KC chiefs are HORRIBLE!!

i was fuckin die'n :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 18 2008, 08:27 AM~11634104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Nasty

:0 :0 :0 :0 
McFadden got turf toe!!!

wa wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 18 2008, 08:27 AM~11634104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 17 2008, 11:06 PM~11632580
> *same reason your mom
> *


OK AT LEAST MY MOM IS'NT MY DAD LIKE YOUR'S :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 18 2008, 04:07 PM~11637824
> *OK AT LEAST MY MOM IS'NT MY DAD LIKE YOUR'S :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 17 2008, 10:34 PM~11632379
> *AND WHATS YOURS FOR BEING A 70 YEAR OLD, BOOTLEG ASS, C.D PLAYING WANNA BE D.J :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 17 2008, 09:23 PM~11631478
> *AHHHHHHHA YOUR MAMA
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LsMoReNa

:cheesy:


----------



## 310~SFCC

3ZyefMm9GvM&


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 17 2008, 08:49 PM~11631830
> *C'MON, THATS BEEN YOUR EXCUSE FOR NEARLY 20 YEARS NOW.
> *


YOU HAVEN'T EVEN KNOWN ME FOR A YEAR :uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC

THIS IS FOR MY TRUE FANS


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 18 2008, 04:07 PM~11637824
> *OK AT LEAST MY MOM IS'NT MY DAD LIKE YOUR'S :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


both of you leave the parents out of this, in not their fault both of u r assholes :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 08:27 AM~11643311
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> both of you leave the parents out of this, in not their fault both of u r assholes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL HE'S THE ASSHOLE FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE AND ASK FOR HELP........


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 19 2008, 08:30 AM~11643343
> *LOL HE'S THE ASSHOLE FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE AND ASK FOR HELP........
> *





:0 :0


----------



## LsMoReNa

:wave:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 19 2008, 08:30 AM~11643343
> *LOL HE'S THE ASSHOLE FOR WHAT HE HAS DONE AND ASK FOR HELP........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 08:27 AM~11643311
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> both of you leave the parents out of this, in not their fault both of u r assholes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 17 2008, 11:11 PM~11632606
> *HELLO :cheesy:
> *


HERE'S YOUR HELLO PUTO


----------



## djmikethecholodj

YOU WOULD TAKE A PICTURE OF THIS, DID IT TURN YOU ON, BUSTER?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 19 2008, 08:27 AM~11643311
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> both of you leave the parents out of this, in not their fault both of u r assholes  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 20 2008, 05:35 PM~11653211
> *HERE'S YOUR HELLO PUTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11654806
> *YOU WOULD TAKE A PICTURE OF THIS, DID IT TURN YOU ON, BUSTER?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 20 2008, 09:10 PM~11654806
> *YOU WOULD TAKE A PICTURE OF THIS, DID IT TURN YOU ON, BUSTER?
> *


HAHAHA BUSTER NOT ONLY ARE YOU A 75 YEAR OLD ASS CD PLAYING DJ BUT NOW YOUR A OLD ASS GANGSTER FUCK I WOULD TELL YOU TO GROW UP BUT FUCK YOU ARE IF YOU GET ANY OLDER YOU PROBLY BUST OUT THE 8 TRACK AND TRY TO MIX WITH THAT.........


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

what the fuck just happened to the raiders??DAMN I THOUGHT THAY HAD THAT GAME


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 21 2008, 12:15 PM~11658056
> *what the fuck just happened to the raiders??DAMN I THOUGHT THAY HAD THAT GAME
> *


TIME FOR MY TEAM TO PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 21 2008, 01:15 PM~11658056
> *what the fuck just happened to the raiders??DAMN I THOUGHT THAY HAD THAT GAME
> *


THEY SUCK THATS WHAT HAPPEN...........


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 21 2008, 12:18 PM~11658073
> *THEY SUCK THATS WHAT HAPPEN...........
> *


 :0 LOL


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 21 2008, 01:18 PM~11658073
> *THEY SUCK THATS WHAT HAPPEN...........
> *


x2


----------



## munozfamily

49ers :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2008, 09:37 PM~11661577
> *49ers :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


JULIO :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 21 2008, 09:38 PM~11661581
> *JULIO :wave:
> *



HOW GAY IS THIS?


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 09:46 PM~11661646
> *HOW GAY IS THIS?
> *


your gay you puto .....this is my big homie


----------



## munozfamily

phattboy :wave: :wave: whats up with this fool


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2008, 09:48 PM~11661664
> *your gay you puto .....this is my big homie
> *



MY BIG HOMIE, HAY TU!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2008, 09:50 PM~11661683
> *phattboy :wave:  :wave: whats up with this fool
> *


SEEM'S LIKE HE NEEDS TO GET ROLLED UP..........


----------



## djmikethecholodj

WHATS WRONG WITH YOUR ROLLER, AND BY THE WAY, GET YOUR ASS BACK IN OFF TOPIC. THIS IS A RAIDER THREAD


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 09:52 PM~11661708
> *MY BIG HOMIE, HAY TU!!
> *


this just tell me your a BIG BITCH


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 10:07 PM~11661841
> *WHATS WRONG WITH YOUR ROLLER, AND BY THE WAY, GET YOUR ASS BACK IN OFF TOPIC. THIS IS A RAIDER THREAD
> *


SO WHAT THE FUCK YOU DOING IN HERE YOU STALKING ME BITCH....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 09:52 PM~11661708
> *MY BIG HOMIE, HAY TU!!
> *


hey *** go burn some 8 tracks........still need money you bitch


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2008, 10:15 PM~11661912
> *hey *** go burn some 8 tracks........still need money you bitch
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2008, 10:11 PM~11661880
> *this just tell me your a BIG BITCH
> *


were are you DJ PUTO.........FUCK YOU BITCH............


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2008, 10:15 PM~11661912
> *hey *** go burn some 8 tracks........still need money you bitch
> *



ACTUALLY, I DO. I NEED ALOT MORE. DO YOU WANT TO BUY A SUPPORT THE CHOLO DJ T-SHIRT? ONLY $10 PLUS SHIPPING. SIZES L-3X


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11661961
> *ACTUALLY, I DO. I NEED ALOT MORE. DO YOU WANT TO BUY A SUPPORT THE CHOLO DJ T-SHIRT? ONLY $10 PLUS SHIPPING. SIZES L-3X
> *


NAH I CAN GET ONE FOR FREE AFTER I FUCK YOUR MOM I USE THEM TO WIPE MY COCK OFF AFTER I'M DONE.....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11661961
> *ACTUALLY, I DO. I NEED ALOT MORE. DO YOU WANT TO BUY A SUPPORT THE CHOLO DJ T-SHIRT? ONLY $10 PLUS SHIPPING. SIZES L-3X
> *


DO YOUR TIME DONT RUN LIKE A BITCH........ASLO DONT BUY BITCH SHIRTS


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 10:19 PM~11661961
> *ACTUALLY, I DO. I NEED ALOT MORE. DO YOU WANT TO BUY A SUPPORT THE CHOLO DJ T-SHIRT? ONLY $10 PLUS SHIPPING. SIZES L-3X
> *


SEND ME ONE TO YOUR MOMS SO I CAN WIPE MY ASS BITCH


----------



## djmikethecholodj

MY MOM DOESN'T HAVE ANYMORE. I HAVE THE LAST ONES, BUT OK, LAST CHANCE.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 10:25 PM~11662008
> *MY MOM DOESN'T HAVE ANYMORE. I HAVE THE LAST ONES, BUT OK, LAST CHANCE.
> *


SHE'S LYING TO YOU I SEEN THE BIG BOX SHE HAS IN THE ROOM WHEN I WAS THERE LAST NIGHT....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11662030
> *SHE'S LYING TO YOU I SEEN THE BIG BOX SHE HAS IN THE ROOM WHEN I WAS THERE LAST NIGHT....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

NO NO NO, THAT BOX IS FULL OF CLOTHES I BOUGHT YOUR WIFE


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 10:31 PM~11662044
> *NO NO NO, THAT BOX IS FULL OF CLOTHES I BOUGHT YOUR WIFE
> *


HOW COULD YOU BY IT YOUR A BROKE ASS BITCH OR DID YOU GET IT AT THE GOODWIL OR IS IT YOUR MOMS OLD CLOTHES THAT DONT FIT HER ANYMORE....


----------



## djmikethecholodj

DOESN'T MATTER WHERE I GOT'EM JUST TELL YOUR WIFE THAT DADDY HAS SOMETHING FOR HER, AND IF SHE SMILES, WELL.
BY THE WAY, THIS IS A RAIDER THREAD, SO I WILL NOT POST HERE ANYMORE, ITS THEIRS. GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 10:38 PM~11662110
> *DOESN'T MATTER WHERE I GOT'EM JUST TELL YOUR WIFE THAT DADDY HAS SOMETHING FOR HER, AND IF SHE SMILES, WELL.
> BY THE WAY, THIS IS A RAIDER THREAD, SO I WILL NOT POST HERE ANYMORE, ITS THEIRS. GO BACK TO OFF TOPIC.
> *


FUCK YOU AND THE RAIDERS YOU GUYS BOTH SUCK AND SWALLOW........


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU DIDNT HAVE A WIFE??


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 21 2008, 10:43 PM~11662151
> *THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU DIDNT HAVE A WIFE??
> *


I GUESS YOUR OLD AGE IS GETTING TO YOU CUZ I ALL READY TOLD THAT FUCK YOU STUPID AND OLD....


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 22 2008, 08:29 AM~11663715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a lie jesse ur the biggest niner fan i know


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 22 2008, 08:42 AM~11663820
> *what a lie jesse ur the biggest niner fan i know
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


q vo Paul, how's da foot?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

good i'm walkin all over now. did locs tell u i won the beer chugin contest


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 22 2008, 08:53 AM~11663885
> *good i'm walkin all over now. did locs tell u i won the beer chugin contest
> *



cabron it don't suprise me, pinche barrilito :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

you know it


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 22 2008, 08:53 AM~11663885
> *good i'm walkin all over now. did locs tell u i won the beer chugin contest
> *


What's good bro .... congrats again on the beer chuggin contest ..... good seeing you at the the BBQ .....


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

good seein u too bro


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 22 2008, 07:53 AM~11663885
> *good i'm walkin all over now. did locs tell u i won the beer chugin contest
> *


hahahahaha hope there werent any golf carts around after the contest :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 22 2008, 01:31 PM~11666229
> *hahahahaha hope there werent any golf carts around after the contest :biggrin:
> *






te imaginas ya pedo












:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 21 2008, 01:18 PM~11658073
> *THEY SUCK THATS WHAT HAPPEN...........
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 21 2008, 09:37 PM~11661577
> *49ers :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NINERSSSSSS


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Sep 22 2008, 08:42 AM~11663820
> *what a lie jesse ur the biggest niner fan i know
> *


I HEARD THIS ALSO


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 22 2008, 04:09 PM~11668047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 22 2008, 04:11 PM~11668062
> *NINERSSSSSS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 22 2008, 04:09 PM~11668047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## munozfamily

phatt puto whats up......... :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 06:32 PM~11669571
> *phatt puto whats up......... :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP YOU READY FOR VEGAS WE JUST BOOKED OUR ROOM TODAY....


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 06:39 PM~11669660
> *:wave: WHATS UP YOU READY FOR VEGAS WE JUST BOOKED OUR ROOM TODAY....
> *


yes ....yes.... :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## djmikethecholodj

ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11670247
> *ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?
> *


with your mom bitch


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11670247
> *ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?
> *


FUCK YOU BITCH


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 22 2008, 04:09 PM~11668047
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




pinche piruja barata :rant: :rant:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11670247
> *ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?
> *


YOU SHOULD GO SO YOU CAN SUCK DICK YOU FUCKEN DICK LOVER


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11670247
> *ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?
> *


MAN FUCK THIS PUTA CHOLA DJ........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11670247
> *ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?
> *


You fuckin' fake wanna be DJ... 8 track burner...dick lover... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11670247
> *ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?
> *


AND DONT GET CAUGHT SLIPPING I MEAN SLEEPING


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11671638
> *AND DONT GET CAUGHT SLIPPING I MEAN SLEEPING
> *


yeah, you ***.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11670247
> *ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?
> *


were are you .........you BIG BITCH


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:04 PM~11671636
> *You fuckin' fake wanna be DJ... 8 track burner...dick lover... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:02 PM~11671609
> *MAN FUCK THIS PUTA CHOLA DJ........
> *


EASY CARNAL THIS CAT AIN'T WORTH YOUR BREATH AND TIME IGNORE THIS VATO.ANYWAYS MY BROTHERS QUE ONDA I'M HERE IN SANDIEGO CHILLIN THE LHOF WAS COOL AS :biggrin: HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE IN THE LBC SEE YOU USOS SOON


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:07 PM~11671684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11671690
> *EASY CARNAL THIS CAT AIN'T WORTH YOUR BREATH AND TIME IGNORE THIS VATO.ANYWAYS MY BROTHERS QUE ONDA I'M HERE IN SANDIEGO CHILLIN THE LHOF WAS COOL AS  :biggrin: HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE IN THE LBC SEE YOU USOS SOON
> *


whats up ....this fool talk s lots of shit


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11671690
> *EASY CARNAL THIS CAT AIN'T WORTH YOUR BREATH AND TIME IGNORE THIS VATO.ANYWAYS MY BROTHERS QUE ONDA I'M HERE IN SANDIEGO CHILLIN THE LHOF WAS COOL AS  :biggrin: HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE IN THE LBC SEE YOU USOS SOON
> *


YOU GOING TO VEGAS UCE....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11670247
> *ARE YOU LADIES GOING TO SLEEP TOGETHER?
> *


COME ON HOMES YOU SHOULD BE COUNTING YOUR BLESSINGS CARNAL PRAYING FOR YOURSELF AND YOUR FAMILY NOT TRASH TALKING AND TWO WRONGS DON'T MAKE A RIGHT I KNOW BUT ALL IT TAKES IS ONE TO STOP


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11671733
> *COME ON HOMES YOU SHOULD BE COUNTING YOUR BLESSINGS CARNAL PRAYING FOR YOURSELF AND YOUR FAMILY NOT TRASH TALKING AND TWO WRONGS DON'T MAKE A RIGHT I KNOW BUT ALL IT TAKES IS ONE TO STOP
> *


fuck this fool, he doesn't appreciate what anyone does for him...


----------



## UCEFAMILY

[q  [q


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11671759
> *I KNOW BUT WERE BETTER THAN THAT CARNAL THE VATO HAS MORE PROBLEMAS THAN HE CAN HANDLE HE AINT WORTH YOUR TIME TU SABES
> *


You're right.. good lookin out :


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:10 PM~11671711
> *YOU GOING TO VEGAS UCE....
> *


YES USO ILL BE THERE CARNAL RESERVED MY ROOM A MONTH AGO CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH MY FAM


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK OK CHOLA DJ I'M SORRY JUST KIDDING







SO FUCK YOU


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:16 PM~11671786
> *YES USO ILL BE THERE CARNAL RESERVED MY ROOM A MONTH AGO CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH MY FAM
> *


that's right.. :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:16 PM~11671791
> *OK OK CHOLA DJ I'M SORRY JUST KIDDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO FUCK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:16 PM~11671786
> *YES USO ILL BE THERE CARNAL RESERVED MY ROOM A MONTH AGO CANT WAIT TO KICK IT WITH MY FAM
> *


HELL YEAH SO I CAN COLLECT MY 500 DOLLARS YOU OWE ME :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:13 PM~11671750
> *fuck this fool, he doesn't appreciate what anyone does for him...
> *


YOUR RIGHT AND ONLY GOD CAN JUDGE HIM QUE NO!  WE DON'T HATE WE APPRECIATE AND CONGRATULATE  THE USO WAY


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:18 PM~11671807
> *HELL YEAH SO I CAN COLLECT MY 500 DOLLARS YOU OWE ME :biggrin:
> *


Then you're buying too...


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:19 PM~11671826
> *YOUR RIGHT AND ONLY GOD CAN JUDGE HIM QUE NO!   WE DON'T HATE WE APPRECIATE AND CONGRATULATE  THE USO WAY
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

OK BACK TO THIS TOPIC


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:19 PM~11671829
> *Then you're buying too...
> *


 :uh: CABRON :biggrin: ILL ADMIT THE COWBOYS ARE KICKIN ASS NO DOUBT


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:21 PM~11671850
> *OK BACK TO THIS TOPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuck puto..........ok


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:19 PM~11671829
> *Then you're buying too...
> *


YEAH I'LL BUY YOU A COWBOYS JERSEY


----------



## munozfamily

hey puto


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:24 PM~11671876
> *YEAH I'LL BUY YOU A COWBOYS JERSEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, so I can start the bonfire this weekend


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:26 PM~11671889
> *Yeah, so I can start the bonfire this weekend
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:26 PM~11671890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now your a raider fan puto....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

JULIO


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11671954
> *JULIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you puto..... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: phatt puto


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11671898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you going to buy me one or not puto...........


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11671982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok puto


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11671980
> *are you going to buy me one or not puto...........
> *


I'LL BUY U A BURNED 8 TRACK FROM THE DJ WHAT YOU WANT ON IT


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:26 PM~11671890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that you in the back.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:37 PM~11671999
> *is that you in the back.......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PUTO THAT'S YOU BENDING OVER......


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:44 PM~11672080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need a tow truck...phatt puto...... :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 22 2008, 09:36 PM~11671995
> *I'LL BUY U A BURNED 8 TRACK FROM THE DJ WHAT YOU WANT ON IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


his mom ............ :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:52 PM~11672169
> *his mom ............ :biggrin:
> *


THEY DONT MAKE THEM THAT BIG BESIDE SHE IS MINE YOU CAN HAVE HIS FAT WIFE....


----------



## Nasty

way to win a game raiders :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 23 2008, 04:47 PM~11678579
> *way to win a game raiders  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 23 2008, 04:47 PM~11678579
> *way to win a game raiders  :biggrin:
> *



calmate puto :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: joto arrastrado sin calzones cara de mis huevos hijo de mi verga.....................


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 08:01 PM~11680793
> *calmate puto  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: joto arrastrado sin calzones cara de mis huevos hijo de mi verga.....................
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 08:01 PM~11680793
> *calmate puto  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: joto arrastrado sin calzones cara de mis huevos hijo de mi verga.....................
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 08:01 PM~11680793
> *calmate puto  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: joto arrastrado sin calzones cara de mis huevos hijo de mi verga.....................
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:13 PM~11671750
> *fuck this fool, he doesn't appreciate what anyone does for him...
> *



I DON'T APPRECIATE WHAT PEOPLE HAVE DONE FOR ME? QUE HUEVOS. WHO ARE YOU TO SPEAK FOR ME? YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT APPRECIATE IS. YOU HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING FOR ME BUT RUN YOUR MOUTH FROM MILES AWAY, YOU AND YOU HOME GIRL PHATTGIRL, SO STOP WITH THE "HE DON'T APPRECIATE WHAT ANYONE DOES FOR HIM"


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 22 2008, 09:12 PM~11671733
> *COME ON HOMES YOU SHOULD BE COUNTING YOUR BLESSINGS CARNAL PRAYING FOR YOURSELF AND YOUR FAMILY NOT TRASH TALKING AND TWO WRONGS DON'T MAKE A RIGHT I KNOW BUT ALL IT TAKES IS ONE TO STOP
> *



THANKS FOR THE ADVICE HOMIE, AND YOU ARE RIGHT. BUT WHEN THESE TWO LITTLE GIRLS REFUSE TO LET SOMETHING GO, POS, WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO. I STAYED QUIET FOR THE ENTIRE TIME THAT THEY FLAPPED THEIR GUMS, NOW I FIRE BACK, AND IT'S NOT RIGHT? BUT I'M COOL. THEY'RE JUST CYBER BANGERS ANYWAY.
GRACIAS TO EVERYONE UP NORTH THAT HAVE SUPPORTED ME, STARTING WITH 5150 KUSTOMZ, 209 IMPALAS, GEORGE FROM CAL BOMBAS, AND SOCIOS CC(LISETTE)


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THANKS AS WELL TO "AINTNOBODY"


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

*NINERS!!!!!*


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 23 2008, 08:01 PM~11680793
> *calmate puto  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: joto arrastrado sin calzones cara de mis huevos hijo de mi verga.....................
> *


:dunno: english?


----------



## cool runnings

:biggrin: hey...did anyone say...NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 24 2008, 08:38 AM~11684831
> *:biggrin: hey...did anyone say...NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS :biggrin:
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2008, 09:21 AM~11685217
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


hater


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 23 2008, 11:56 PM~11683136
> *THANKS AS WELL TO "AINTNOBODY"
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 24 2008, 09:50 AM~11685455
> *hater
> *




:biggrin: 


ready for Woodland?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 24 2008, 08:38 AM~11684831
> *:biggrin: hey...did anyone say...NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS :biggrin:
> *



NO, I DIDN'T HEAR ANYTHING. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 11:31 AM~11686284
> *NO, I DIDN'T HEAR ANYTHING. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: let me say it again for you...NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS. that was loud enough...your mama heard it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2008, 10:02 AM~11685540
> *:biggrin:
> ready for Woodland?
> *


not going sir  there was another death in the family. my uncle gary passed away last night from cancer


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:56 AM~11686492
> *not going sir  there was another death in the family. my uncle gary passed away last night from cancer
> *


sorry for the loss.... :angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 24 2008, 11:56 AM~11686492
> *not going sir  there was another death in the family. my uncle gary passed away last night from cancer
> *



sorry 2 hear that homie may he RIP :angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Sep 24 2008, 11:49 AM~11686428
> *:biggrin: let me say it again for you...NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS</span>. that was loud enough...your mama heard it!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 <span style=\'color:red\'>NINERSSSSSSS


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2008, 01:46 PM~11687582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guam707

I'll be at the Raider game on Sunday. If anyone else is going let me know.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 24 2008, 04:47 PM~11689423
> *I'll be at the Raider game on Sunday.  If anyone else is going let me know.
> *


 :uh: boo this man here BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

































:biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 24 2008, 04:47 PM~11689423
> *I'll be at the Raider game on Sunday.  If anyone else is going let me know.
> *


I'M SORRY TO HERE THAT :ugh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2008, 01:46 PM~11687582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 24 2008, 01:46 PM~11687582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 24 2008, 04:47 PM~11689423
> *I'll be at the Raider game on Sunday.  If anyone else is going let me know.
> *



DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY, I CAN TELL YOU WHO IS GOING TO LOSE RIGHT NOW FOR HALF THE PRICE............RAIDERS WILL DO EVERYTHING RIGHT..............AND STILL LOSE. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 05:55 PM~11690085
> *DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY, I CAN TELL YOU WHO IS GOING TO LOSE RIGHT NOW FOR HALF THE PRICE............RAIDERS WILL DO EVERYTHING RIGHT..............AND STILL LOSE. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THERE YOU GO ALWAYS ASKING FOR MONEY.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THERE YOU ARE MIJA, COMO ESTAS. HOW WAS YOUR DAY AT WORK? DID U MAKE DADDY ANY MONEY?


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 06:26 PM~11690370
> *THERE YOU ARE MIJA, COMO ESTAS. HOW WAS YOUR DAY AT WORK? DID U MAKE DADDY ANY MONEY?
> *


I'M FINE AND ASK YOUR WIFE HOW MY LUNCH HOUR WAS :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

POR FAVOR HOMIE, USE YOUR OWN LINES. STOP TRYING TO BE LIKE DADDY


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 06:28 PM~11690394
> *POR FAVOR HOMIE, USE YOUR OWN LINES. STOP TRYING TO BE LIKE DADDY
> *


PLEASE HOMIE TRUST AND BELIEVE I'M FAR FROM USEING YOUR LINES THE ONLY LINE YOU KNOW IS THE WELFARE LINE WITH YOUR BEGGING ASS AND EVEN THOUGH YOUR OLD ENOUGH TO BE MY DAD SHIT MY DAD IS A HARD WORKING MAN NOT A BEGGING ONE LIKE YOU............


----------



## PHATT BOY

RAIDERS SUCK LOL........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 23 2008, 11:49 PM~11683099
> *I DON'T APPRECIATE WHAT PEOPLE HAVE DONE FOR ME? QUE HUEVOS. WHO ARE YOU TO SPEAK FOR ME? YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT APPRECIATE IS. YOU HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING FOR ME BUT RUN YOUR MOUTH FROM MILES AWAY, YOU AND YOU HOME GIRL PHATTGIRL, SO STOP WITH THE "HE DON'T APPRECIATE WHAT ANYONE DOES FOR HIM"
> *


FUCK YOU BIG BITCH


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 23 2008, 11:54 PM~11683122
> *THANKS FOR THE ADVICE HOMIE, AND YOU ARE RIGHT. BUT WHEN THESE TWO LITTLE GIRLS REFUSE TO LET SOMETHING GO, POS, WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO. I STAYED QUIET FOR THE ENTIRE TIME THAT THEY FLAPPED THEIR GUMS, NOW I FIRE BACK, AND IT'S NOT RIGHT? BUT I'M COOL. THEY'RE JUST CYBER BANGERS ANYWAY.
> GRACIAS TO EVERYONE UP NORTH THAT HAVE SUPPORTED ME, STARTING WITH 5150 KUSTOMZ, 209 IMPALAS, GEORGE FROM CAL BOMBAS, AND SOCIOS CC(LISETTE)
> *


KISS ASS BITCH


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 05:55 PM~11690085
> *DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY, I CAN TELL YOU WHO IS GOING TO LOSE RIGHT NOW FOR HALF THE PRICE............RAIDERS WILL DO EVERYTHING RIGHT..............AND STILL LOSE. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DJBITCH FUCK YOU


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 06:26 PM~11690370
> *THERE YOU ARE MIJA, COMO ESTAS. HOW WAS YOUR DAY AT WORK? DID U MAKE DADDY ANY MONEY?
> *


GOT YOUR MIJA HANGING BIG BITCH


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 06:28 PM~11690394
> *POR FAVOR HOMIE, USE YOUR OWN LINES. STOP TRYING TO BE LIKE DADDY
> *


IAM YOUR DADDY BITCH.........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 24 2008, 06:38 PM~11690479
> *PLEASE HOMIE TRUST AND BELIEVE I'M FAR FROM USEING YOUR LINES THE ONLY LINE YOU KNOW IS THE WELFARE LINE WITH YOUR BEGGING ASS  AND EVEN THOUGH YOUR OLD ENOUGH TO BE MY DAD SHIT MY DAD IS A HARD WORKING MAN NOT A BEGGING ONE LIKE YOU............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

JULIO :wave:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 24 2008, 06:56 PM~11690697
> *JULIO :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 24 2008, 06:56 PM~11690697
> *JULIO :wave:
> *



MAS PUTO!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 24 2008, 06:49 PM~11690622
> *KISS ASS BITCH
> *



WHO'S? YOUR WIFE'S


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I'LL HAVE TO CHANGE IT TO THE LOPEZ FAMILY


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Sep 24 2008, 12:12 PM~11686609-->
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the loss.... :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El raider_@Sep 24 2008, 01:40 PM~11687518
> *sorry 2 hear that homie may he RIP  :angel:
> *



thanks guys


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 24 2008, 05:11 PM~11689669
> *:uh: boo this man here BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Since you my homie I'll let this slide. What up dogg, long time no see.


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 09:28 PM~11692388
> *WHO'S? YOUR WIFE'S
> *


your mom bitch


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 24 2008, 10:18 PM~11692895
> *your mom bitch
> *



LET MRS. MUNOZ OOOPS I MEAN MRS. LOPEZ THAT I WANT PANCAKES IN THE MORNING WHEN YOU GO TO WORK


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 10:20 PM~11692915
> *LET MRS. MUNOZ OOOPS I MEAN MRS. LOPEZ THAT I WANT PANCAKES IN THE MORNING WHEN YOU GO TO WORK
> *


my dick is what you will get bitch


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 24 2008, 10:22 PM~11692947
> *my dick is what you will get bitch
> *


hey ...you dont know me too be talking all the shit .....i pm you two or three time you dont stop .....you will see me ....


----------



## djmikethecholodj

DON'T GET BUTT HURT NOW PUTO, YOU'VE HAD JOKES FOR A LONG TIME, AND I HAVE BEEN QUIET. DON'T DISH IT OUT IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT. JUST LIKE A RAIDER FAN, BOO HOO HOO. OH YEAH, THIS IS A RAIDER TOPIC, I FORGOT.


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 10:30 PM~11693039
> *DON'T GET BUTT HURT NOW PUTO, YOU'VE HAD JOKES FOR A LONG TIME, AND I HAVE BEEN QUIET. DON'T DISH IT OUT IF YOU CAN'T HANDLE IT. JUST LIKE A RAIDER FAN, BOO HOO HOO. OH YEAH, THIS IS A RAIDER TOPIC, I FORGOT.
> *


First of all, you don't know me, MF, second, you're the one who started disrespecting me..I PM'd you a couple of times, you didn't respond, I dont' know who you think you are talking about Moms and Wives... I play, but not your little kid games...so you tell me what level this is going to..


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 24 2008, 10:34 PM~11693088
> *First of all, you don't know me, MF, second, you're the one who started disrespecting me..I PM'd you a couple of times, you didn't respond, I dont' know who you think you are talking about Moms and Wives... I play, but not your little kid games...so you tell me what level this is going to..
> *



Blah blah blah, apparently you can't take it, so it ends here. Just remember the next time you want to respond to anything i post up, don't put out if you can't take it in.


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 24 2008, 11:17 PM~11693373
> *Blah blah blah, apparently you can't take it, so it ends here. Just remember the next time you want to respond to anything i post up, don't put out if you can't take it in.
> *


HEY CHOLA WHERE'S THE NEXT EVENT YOUR PLAYING AT I WANT TO SEE WHAT KIND OF MUSIC YOU PLAY......


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 24 2008, 10:10 PM~11692819
> *thanks guys
> *



NO PROBLEM HOMIE  in honor of ur uncle I won't say nothing bad bout da niners  










BUT FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THEM COWBICHTES :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11697247
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE   in honor of ur uncle I won't say nothing bad bout da niners
> BUT FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THEM COWBICHTES  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: that's right el raider....tell them like it is :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11697247
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE   in honor of ur uncle I won't say nothing bad bout da niners
> BUT FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THEM COWBICHTES  :biggrin:
> *


lol, you aint got nothing bad to say anyways foo!! but thanks :biggrin: 

2-1 mother fuckas!! should be 3-0 but we will see arizona again


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11697247
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE   in honor of ur uncle I won't say nothing bad bout da niners
> BUT FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THEM COWBICHTES  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 24 2008, 10:34 PM~11693088
> *First of all, you don't know me, MF, second, you're the one who started disrespecting me..I PM'd you a couple of times, you didn't respond, I dont' know who you think you are talking about Moms and Wives... I play, but not your little kid games...so you tell me what level this is going to..
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 25 2008, 12:47 PM~11697247
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE   in honor of ur uncle I won't say nothing bad bout da niners
> BUT FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK THEM COWBICHTES  :biggrin:
> *



ORALE,
STOP WORRYING BOUT THEM COWBOYS, AND TRY TO GET MORE WINS ON THE BOARD.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 26 2008, 08:34 AM~11705350
> *ORALE,
> STOP WORRYING BOUT THEM COWBOYS, AND TRY TO GET MORE WINS ON THE BOARD.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 26 2008, 08:34 AM~11705350
> *ORALE,
> STOP WORRYING BOUT THEM COWBOYS, AND TRY TO GET MORE WINS ON THE BOARD.
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 26 2008, 11:02 AM~11706633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 26 2008, 12:33 PM~11706890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hey nasty what up homie ? ? ?


----------



## LsMoReNa

DAMNNNNNNNNNNN....U PEOPLE STILL FIGHTING!

USHHHHHH....GROW UP!! :angry: 



RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Sep 26 2008, 11:04 PM~11712427
> *DAMNNNNNNNNNNN....U PEOPLE STILL FIGHTING!
> 
> USHHHHHH....GROW UP!! :angry:
> RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK U AND THE RAIDERS :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Sep 26 2008, 09:21 PM~11711688
> *hey nasty what up homie ? ? ?
> *


chillin mayne. tryina cope threw these recent deaths in the family


----------



## munozfamily

49ers baby still my team ...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 29 2008, 05:02 PM~11731615
> *49ers baby still my team ...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 29 2008, 05:02 PM~11731615
> *49ers baby still my team ...... :biggrin:
> *


ALL DAY EVERYDAY ....... 


NINER EMPIRE ......


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 11:01 AM~11739043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

You can thank Al for just fuckin up the rest of your season!!


Lane was fired today and you will never believe who is taking over for head coach :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 30 2008, 12:03 PM~11739594
> *You can thank Al for just fuckin up the rest of your season!!
> Lane was fired today and you will never believe who is taking over for head coach  :uh:
> *




meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 12:04 PM~11739604
> *meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :biggrin:
> *


experience wise id say its pretty close :0


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

49ERS BABY!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 30 2008, 12:07 PM~11739645
> *experience wise id say its pretty close  :0
> *



hater :rant: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 12:16 PM~11739762
> *hater  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 30 2008, 12:21 PM~11739827
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



talk 2 da mic












:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Sep 26 2008, 08:34 AM~11705350
> *ORALE,
> STOP WORRYING BOUT THEM COWBOYS, AND TRY TO GET MORE WINS ON THE BOARD.
> *





so how was ur camping trip


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 12:25 PM~11739869
> *talk 2 da mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 12:32 PM~11739950
> *so how was ur camping trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Sep 30 2008, 12:12 PM~11739720
> *49ERS BABY!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 30 2008, 12:32 PM~11739950
> *so how was ur camping trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 29 2008, 05:02 PM~11731615
> *49ers baby still my team ...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ya betta believe it...NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

at least we are not going 2 loose this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 1 2008, 11:34 AM~11750092
> *at least we are not going 2 loose this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 1 2008, 11:34 AM~11750092
> *at least we are not going 2 loose this weekend  :biggrin:
> *


yea u will :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 1 2008, 08:26 AM~11748502
> *:biggrin: ya betta believe it...NNNIIINNNEEERRRSSS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## LsMoReNa

Hello everyone!!  

How are my RAIDERS fans doing??? and the niners fans too??? :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Oct 2 2008, 06:12 PM~11763524
> *Hello everyone!!
> 
> How are my RAIDERS fans doing??? and the niners fans too???  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 2 2008, 09:41 AM~11759097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Oct 2 2008, 06:12 PM~11763524
> *Hello everyone!!
> 
> How are my RAIDERS fans doing??? and the niners fans too???  :biggrin:
> *


WE NINER FANS ARE DOING OK.


SO HOW ARE YOU GOING TO HAVE US NINER FANS DO YOU?


I MEAN HOW ARE YOU DOING???? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Oct 2 2008, 06:12 PM~11763524
> *Hello everyone!!
> 
> How are my RAIDERS fans doing??? and the niners fans too???  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Don Aztecas

RAIDER NATION


----------



## Don Aztecas




----------



## Don Aztecas

RAIDER NATION #1


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Oct 3 2008, 04:48 AM~11767222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAIDER NATION #1
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 1 2008, 04:25 PM~11752834
> *yea u will  :0
> *




:rant: :rant: :rant: 




how u holding up homie?


----------



## RagTreySS

Niners Baby!!

Not sure if this is a re-post but here is a 49er song I heard somewhere. I think it's by Cuddy Cut?

49ers song


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Oct 3 2008, 09:29 AM~11768758
> *Niners Baby!!
> 
> Not sure if this is a re-post but here is a 49er song I heard somewhere.  I think it's by Cuddy Cut?
> 
> 49ers song
> *


That's one of my homies ..... he will be preforming that song before that show in the parking lot and doing a video ...... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Oct 2 2008, 06:12 PM~11763524
> *Hello everyone!!
> 
> How are my RAIDERS fans doing??? and the niners fans too???  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 3 2008, 09:06 AM~11768526
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> how u holding up homie?
> *


1 down, 1 more to go tomorrow.. im coo tho. just sucks having to be at work today.

thanks for asking


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 3 2008, 10:06 AM~11769145
> *1 down, 1 more to go tomorrow.. im coo tho. just sucks having to be at work today.
> 
> thanks for asking
> *



hang in there


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by Don Aztecas_@Oct 3 2008, 04:48 AM~11767222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAYDER NATION #1
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 4 2008, 09:54 PM~11780565
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Oct 2 2008, 05:12 PM~11763524
> *Hello everyone!!
> 
> How are my RAIDERS fans doing??? and the niners fans too???  :biggrin:
> *


I'm guessing they're about ready to slit their wrist!
:yes:


----------



## munozfamily

:420: :420:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do

LOL


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 2 2008, 08:41 AM~11759097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


I'm down with both teams, fuck it its all BAY LOVE !!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 4 2008, 09:54 PM~11780565
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## evilexecutive

heres a new one fellas just had to put it up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 6 2008, 07:57 PM~11797321
> *:wave:
> I'm down with both teams, fuck it its all BAY LOVE !!!!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by evilexecutive_@Oct 6 2008, 08:08 PM~11797466
> *heres a new one fellas just had to put it up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




it looks like the ones that were sucking was da whinners againts da putriots :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 7 2008, 10:37 AM~11801825
> *it looks like the ones that were sucking was da whinners againts da putriots  :biggrin:
> *


Just wait till the faiders play them ..... they won't be only sucking but grabbing their ankles ..... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 7 2008, 11:03 AM~11802037
> *Just wait till the faiders play them ..... they won't be only sucking but grabbing their ankles .....  :biggrin:
> *




souds like u have a lot of experience? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 6 2008, 07:57 PM~11797321
> *:wave:
> I'm down with both teams, fuck it its all BUT THAT MAKES US TRUE FANS WE ARE DEDICATED TO OUR TEAM THROUGH THE SUPER BOWLS(5) AND THE LET DOWNS *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 7 2008, 11:03 AM~11802037
> *Just wait till the faiders play them ..... they won't be only sucking but grabbing their ankles .....  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: 

EVEN THOUGH THE FAIDERS DIDNT PLAY CAUSE THEY HAD A BYE WEEKEND THEY STILL LOST























INCASE YOU ****** ---- DENVER SCORED AGAIN ---NOW GO HOME AND CRY


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 05:31 PM~11805442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> 
> EVEN THOUGH THE FAIDERS DIDNT PLAY CAUSE THEY HAD A BYE WEEKEND THEY STILL LOST
> INCASE YOU ****** ---- DENVER SCORED AGAIN ---NOW GO HOME AND CRY
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 05:31 PM~11805442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> 
> EVEN THOUGH THE FAIDERS DIDNT PLAY CAUSE THEY HAD A BYE WEEKEND THEY STILL LOST
> INCASE YOU ****** ---- DENVER SCORED AGAIN ---NOW GO HOME AND CRY
> *




te van a meter la del caballo :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

I'M BACK BITCH'S AND I CAN SEE THAT THE RAIDER'S AND 49ER'S STILL SUCK................. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11807515
> *I'M BACK BITCH'S AND I CAN SEE THAT THE RAIDER'S AND 49ER'S STILL SUCK................. :biggrin:
> *


tru dat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 7 2008, 08:49 PM~11807585
> *tru dat!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 5 2008, 12:00 AM~11781450
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11807515
> *I'M BACK BITCH'S AND I CAN SEE THAT THE RAIDER'S AND 49ER'S STILL SUCK................. :biggrin:
> *


fuck you ...........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 7 2008, 09:17 PM~11807839
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


fuck you too puto


----------



## bigshod

:uh:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 05:31 PM~11805442
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> 
> EVEN THOUGH THE FAIDERS DIDNT PLAY CAUSE THEY HAD A BYE WEEKEND THEY STILL LOST
> INCASE YOU ****** ---- DENVER SCORED AGAIN ---NOW GO HOME AND CRY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 7 2008, 09:55 PM~11808234
> *fuck you ...........
> *


FUCK ME NO NO FUCK YOU


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 7 2008, 09:56 PM~11808244
> *fuck you too puto
> *


GO FUCK YOURSELF LIL *** :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 8 2008, 05:48 PM~11816103
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF LIL *** :biggrin:
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 8 2008, 05:53 PM~11816159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YOU TO IM BACK :guns:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 8 2008, 05:55 PM~11816172
> *FUCK YOU TO IM BACK :guns:
> *


WHERE'S YOUR HINA DJ CHOLA AT YOU BIG PUTO....


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 8 2008, 05:55 PM~11816172
> *FUCK YOU TO IM BACK :guns:
> *


A PUT THAT B.B GUN AWAY AND GET A REAL ONE


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 8 2008, 06:03 PM~11816241
> *WHERE'S YOUR HINA DJ CHOLA AT YOU BIG PUTO....
> *


BAGING YOUR GIRL :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 8 2008, 06:22 PM~11816400
> *BAGING YOUR GIRL :roflmao:
> *


DAM YOUR MOM IS CHEATING ON ME DAM THAT BITCH............. :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 8 2008, 10:22 PM~11818932
> *DAM YOUR MOM IS CHEATING ON ME DAM THAT BITCH............. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11805409
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> and thats why you are a BUT THAT MAKES US TRUE FANS WE ARE DEDICATED TO OUR TEAM THROUGH THE SUPER BOWLS(5) AND THE LET DOWNS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Raiders SUCK!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 8 2008, 06:03 PM~11816241
> *WHERE'S YOUR HINA DJ CHOLA AT YOU BIG PUTO....
> *



In your mouth, that was me cumming to your party.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 9 2008, 02:54 PM~11824341
> *Raiders SUCK!!
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

q vo big doggie!!


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 9 2008, 02:58 PM~11824379
> *In your mouth, that was me cumming to your party.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Oct 9 2008, 02:54 PM~11824341
> *Raiders SUCK!!
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 9 2008, 03:00 PM~11824410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 8 2008, 10:22 PM~11818932
> *DAM MY MOM IS CHEATING ON ME DAM THAT BITCH............. :0
> *


 :0 YOU INBRED FUCK :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 9 2008, 06:16 PM~11826070
> *:0  YOU INBRED FUCK :roflmao:
> *


WELL THAT EXPLAINS EVERYTHING DOES'NT IT :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove

*WHOA! WHOA! STOP THE PRESSES!..........THE BRONCOS JUST SCORED AGAIN!!!!!!*


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Oct 9 2008, 10:08 PM~11828219
> *WHOA! WHOA! STOP THE PRESSES!..........THE BRONCOS JUST SCORED AGAIN!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 8 2008, 05:53 PM~11816159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 8 2008, 05:48 PM~11816103
> *GO FUCK YOURSELF LIL *** :biggrin:
> *


i got your lil *** ..... you bitch


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 9 2008, 02:43 PM~11824221
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 10 2008, 05:29 PM~11834055
> *i got your lil *** .....  you  bitch
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: fucken pussy internet gangsta


----------



## juanito76

FUCK THE :guns: TRAIDERS


----------



## munozfamily

49ers ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 13 2008, 10:02 PM~11855135
> *49ers ..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAYNE I WAS AT THE PLAZA HOTEL SEEING THE GAME I WAS SO PISSED BY THE TIME I WENT BACK TO THE SHOW


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11805409
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> and thats why you are a BUT THAT MAKES US TRUE FANS WE ARE DEDICATED TO OUR TEAM THROUGH THE SUPER BOWLS(5) AND THE LET DOWNS
> *


COULD BE WORST, LIKE YOUR BUDDY WHO WAS A RAIDERS FAN AND SWITCHED :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 9 2008, 02:43 PM~11824221
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Oct 9 2008, 10:08 PM~11828219
> *WHOA! WHOA! STOP THE PRESSES!..........THE BRONCOS JUST SCORED AGAIN!!!!!!
> *




so wut happened 2 da cowgirls?


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 01:07 AM~11856001
> *COULD BE WORST, LIKE YOUR BUDDY WHO WAS A RAIDERS FAN AND SWITCHED  :0
> *


THIS IS TRUE


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS

sup guys anyone here want to hit up the Raider game this weekend I have a friend that rents a charter bus provides to and back from the show with open bar beers and bottles of whatever. He also provides the tail gate party of famous Daves BBQ and the tickets to the game

3rd level seats at 125.00 complete package
2nd level above the black hole for 165.00 complete package
10/15 yard line for 180.00 complete package

these are some good as deals especially since you arent driving you save on gas/beer/food and the tickets let me know if anyone is interested he also hits up niner games like the one next weekend

3 buses leave from different areas in the central valley


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 14 2008, 05:46 PM~11862520
> *sup guys anyone here want to hit up the Raider game this weekend I have a friend that rents a charter bus provides to and back from the show with open bar beers and bottles of whatever. He also provides the tail gate party of famous Daves BBQ and the tickets to the game
> 
> 3rd level seats at 125.00 complete package
> 2nd level above the black hole for 165.00 complete package
> 10/15 yard line for 180.00 complete package
> 
> these are some good as deals especially since you arent driving you save on gas/beer/food and the tickets let me know if anyone is interested he also hits up niner games like the one next weekend
> 
> 3 buses leave from different areas in the central valley
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Oct 14 2008, 05:46 PM~11862520
> *sup guys anyone here want to hit up the Raider game this weekend I have a friend that rents a charter bus provides to and back from the show with open bar beers and bottles of whatever. He also provides the tail gate party of famous Daves BBQ and the tickets to the game
> 
> 3rd level seats at 125.00 complete package
> 2nd level above the black hole for 165.00 complete package
> 10/15 yard line for 180.00 complete package
> 
> these are some good as deals especially since you arent driving you save on gas/beer/food and the tickets let me know if anyone is interested he also hits up niner games like the one next weekend
> 
> 3 buses leave from different areas in the central valley
> *


YOU CAN BRING ALL THE BUSES YOU GUYS WANT 



YOU WILL STILL BE BLACKED OUT








WHY???? CAUSE FAIDERS SUCK


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 10:01 PM~11865729
> *YOU CAN BRING ALL THE BUSES YOU GUYS WANT
> YOU WILL STILL BE BLACKED OUT
> WHY???? CAUSE FAIDERS SUCK
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


n u still gay, pinche piruja barata :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER

we won we won we won we won we won we won :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


whinners trying 2 b like us firing their coach, cowgirls suck big ones n denver made us look good :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 21 2008, 09:36 AM~11928676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whinners trying 2 b like us firing their coach, cowgirls suck big ones n denver made us look good  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 21 2008, 09:36 AM~11928676
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whinners trying 2 b like us firing their coach, cowgirls suck big ones n denver made us look good  :cheesy:
> *


But at least we made a good choice for a new head coach ..... 

unlike the faiders.... 










CABLE GUY


Damn it does look like him ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 










COACH CABLE


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 21 2008, 09:53 AM~11928863
> *But at least we made a good choice for a new head coach .....
> 
> unlike the faiders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE GUY
> Damn it does look like him .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH CABLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 21 2008, 09:53 AM~11928863
> *But at least we made a good choice for a new head coach .....
> 
> unlike the faiders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE GUY
> Damn it does look like him .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH CABLE
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 21 2008, 08:53 AM~11928863
> *But at least we made a good choice for a new head coach .....
> 
> unlike the faiders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE GUY
> Damn it does look like him .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH CABLE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 21 2008, 09:53 AM~11928863
> *But at least we made a good choice for a new head coach .....
> 
> unlike the faiders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE GUY
> Damn it does look like him .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH CABLE
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yea it sucks because Nolan did bring a lot of good things to the niners and he did take over a horrible team which didnt make it easy. but there did need to be a change. so now lets see what happens sunday

a part of me thinks there wont be any change because its the players losing the games, not just the coaches. so if you ask me my personal thoughts, i dont think nolan should be blame entirly for that. the good thing is that singletary should be able to change that. he has the power to do so where i dont think nolan did. nolan was to passive which made us passive. singletary on the other hand isnt., he is going to put you in your place and not bullshit you.

we'll see what happens i guess


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 21 2008, 02:26 PM~11931468
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Yea it sucks because Nolan did bring a lot of good things to the niners and he did take over a horrible team which didnt make it easy. but there did need to be a change. so now lets see what happens sunday
> 
> a part of me thinks there wont be any change because its the players losing the games, not just the coaches. so if you ask me my personal thoughts, i dont think nolan should be blame entirly for that. the good thing is that singletary should be able to change that. he has the power to do so where i dont think nolan did. nolan was to passive which made us passive. singletary on the other hand isnt., he is going to put you in your place and not bullshit you.
> 
> we'll see what happens i guess
> *



I think Al Davis just bought da whinners :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 21 2008, 02:38 PM~11931598
> *I think Al Davis just bought da whinners  :0
> *


----------



## munozfamily

49ers still my team............. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 21 2008, 05:38 PM~11933364
> *49ers still my team............. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 21 2008, 09:53 AM~11928863
> *But at least we made a good choice for a new head coach .....
> 
> unlike the faiders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CABLE GUY
> Damn it does look like him .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COACH CABLE
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

49ers still my team..............


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 29 2008, 11:29 PM~12012688
> *49ers still my team..............
> *


AND THEY STILL SUCK.............


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 30 2008, 08:11 AM~12014146
> *AND THEY STILL SUCK.............
> *


Not only do they suck they blow tooooooo


----------



## djmikethecholodj

RAIDERS SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty

Raiders suck and dallas aint shit without ****


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 2 2008, 08:37 PM~12042631
> *Raiders suck and dallas aint shit without ****
> *


WE MIGHT NOT BE SHIT WITHOUT ROMO BUT WHY DO THE RAIDERS EVEN TAKE THE FIELD THEY CAN'T SCORE, THE RAIDERS COULD'NT SCORE WITH A HOOKER.....


----------



## locs_650

1st Downs 3 
Total Yards 77 
Passing 10 
Rushing 67 
Penalties 7-55 
3rd Down Conversions 1-9 
4th Down Conversions 0-1 
Turnovers 2 
Possession 14:45 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 24 - 0 :angry: :angry: dammm after a while was just paying attention 2 da cheerleader :biggrin: it was just not a good day n to make things worse I killed bambi on the way home n fucked up my wife's bmw :angry: :angry:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:48 AM~12046584
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 24 -  0  :angry:  :angry:  dammm after a while was just paying attention 2 da cheerleader  :biggrin:  it was just not a good day n to make things worse I killed bambi on the way home n fucked up my wife's bmw  :angry:  :angry:
> *


este vato ora te a pegar con la chancla cuidate. :twak:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:48 AM~12046584
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 24 -  0  :angry:  :angry:  dammm after a while was just paying attention 2 da cheerleader  :biggrin:  it was just not a good day n to make things worse I killed bambi on the way home n fucked up my wife's bmw  :angry:  :angry:
> *



YOU MEAN ITS JUST NOT A GOOD SEASON.
HOW CAN YOU PLAY FOOTBALL FOR THREE HOURS AND NOT SCORE?
OH I KNOW I KNOW, IT'S AL DAVIS' FAULT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
HE WOULDN'T LET YOU SCORE.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 3 2008, 11:10 AM~12046792
> *YOU MEAN ITS JUST NOT A GOOD SEASON.
> HOW CAN YOU PLAY FOOTBALL FOR THREE HOURS AND NOT SCORE?
> OH I KNOW I KNOW, IT'S AL DAVIS' FAULT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> HE WOULDN'T LET YOU SCORE.
> *




I'm having a fundraiser to fix my wife's bmw!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 11:13 AM~12046810
> *I'm having a fundraiser to fix my wife's bmw!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



ORALE YOU TO? FUNDRAISERS ARE A GOOD THING. MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE ONE TO HELP THE FADERS, NAH, NEVERMIND.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 3 2008, 11:27 AM~12046951
> *ORALE YOU TO? FUNDRAISERS ARE A GOOD THING. MAYBE YOU SHOULD HAVE ONE TO HELP THE FADERS, NAH, NEVERMIND.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


pinche Mike then don't talk shit jejejejejeje how did the cowgirls do?


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 11:13 AM~12046810
> *I'm having a fundraiser to fix my wife's bmw!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


pics of the dead bambi???


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 3 2008, 11:47 AM~12047127
> *pics of the dead bambi???
> *




I did not have my camera and it was 2 dark 2 take it wit my phone :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER

pinche bambi qadrazote se dio
























































:biggrin:


----------



## hell razer

:banghead: :nono:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Oct 30 2008, 08:11 AM~12014146
> *AND THEY STILL SUCK.............
> *


fuck you and your dick face cowgirls......... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 30 2008, 09:34 AM~12014805
> *Not only do they suck they blow tooooooo
> *


you blow......then blow me ........dick lover


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 2 2008, 08:37 PM~12042631
> *Raiders suck and dallas aint shit without ****
> *


thats right...........


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *for you fat puta.......and the other dick face that loves too blow........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 3 2008, 05:24 PM~11248688
> *im afraid of ur black hole! the smelly one!lmao.........cowboys fans love dick.....
> *


:loco: :werd: hno: :dunno: mas puto


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 3 2008, 09:50 PM~12053400
> *thats right 49ers blow and suck ass....
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 3 2008, 09:44 PM~12053341
> *fuck you and your dick face cowgirls......... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JULIO


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:48 AM~12046584
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 24 -  0  :angry:  :angry:  dammm after a while was just paying attention 2 da cheerleader  :biggrin:  it was just not a good day n to make things worse I killed bambi on the way home n fucked up my wife's bmw  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: damn...el raider - you should've put the deer in the trunk and cooked his azz. beef jerky would've been good :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 4 2008, 09:40 AM~12056457
> *:biggrin: damn...el raider - you should've put the deer in the trunk and cooked his azz. beef jerky would've been good :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 4 2008, 09:40 AM~12056457
> *:biggrin: damn...el raider - you should've put the deer in the trunk and cooked his azz. beef jerky would've been good :biggrin:
> *





:cheesy:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Nov 4 2008, 10:46 AM~12056989
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: guam707...you can also make deer keliguin :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 3 2008, 10:56 PM~12054213
> *
> *


your a mas puta too bitch.................... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 3 2008, 11:02 PM~12054278
> *WHATS UP JULIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck you ......you piece of FAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 30 2008, 09:34 AM~12014805
> *Not only do they suck they blow tooooooo
> *


FUCK YOU YOU FUKEN MIDGET ........FAKE ASS BUFFY...


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 3 2008, 11:02 PM~12054278
> *WHATS UP  FAT PUTA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

49ers .........baby :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

FUCK THE COWGIRLS AND THE FANS.............


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 4 2008, 09:14 PM~12064128
> *fuck you ......you piece of FAT SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 4 2008, 09:39 PM~12064644
> *49ers .........baby :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

DeAngelo Hall..............................................CUT


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

I said all along he was a bust, now the raiders are out 8 million and a second round draft pick!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 5 2008, 03:32 PM~12072284
> *DeAngelo Hall..............................................CUT
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> I said all along he was a bust, now the raiders are out 8 million and a second round draft pick!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 4 2008, 10:56 PM~12065910
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## locs_650




----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 6 2008, 04:53 PM~12083297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *

























THAT WAS A WASTE OFF 1MIN. AND 21SEC. OF MY LIFE.............


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 6 2008, 04:53 PM~12083297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Siiiiiiiiiiick


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 6 2008, 11:32 PM~12087205
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT WAS A WASTE OFF 1MIN. AND 21SEC. OF MY LIFE.............
> *


NINERS ALL DAY FUCK WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY ...... 








































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 7 2008, 11:52 AM~12090654
> *NINERS ALL DAY FUCK WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY ......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






dammmmmmmmmmmm homie take it easy :biggrin: 


how u been? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2008, 12:16 PM~12090867
> *dammmmmmmmmmmm homie take it easy  :biggrin:
> how u been?  :biggrin:
> *


Just tryin to survive .... how are you? Hit any deer lately???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 7 2008, 12:22 PM~12090941
> *Just tryin to survive .... how are you? Hit any deer lately????  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 7 2008, 11:52 AM~12090654
> *NINERS ALL DAY FUCK WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY ......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL THATS KOOL BRO STAY DOWN FOR YOUR TEAM........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 7 2008, 11:52 AM~12090654
> *NINERS ALL DAY FUCK WHAT YOU GOTTA SAY ......
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats right fat puto......niners.....fuck the cowgirls


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 6 2008, 04:49 PM~12083245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 7 2008, 11:11 PM~12096443
> *thats right fat puto......niners.....fuck the cowgirls
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 7 2008, 11:20 PM~12096532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you puto....... :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

WELL SHIT NOBODYS BEEN IN HERE FOR AWHILE I GUESS THE 40 WHINNERS FANS AND CHOKLANDS FAN'S KILLED THEM SELF'S DAM PEOPLE IT'S ONLY A GAME...............


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 10 2008, 11:29 PM~12120598
> *WELL SHIT NOBODYS BEEN IN HERE FOR AWHILE I GUESS THE 40 WHINNERS FANS AND CHOKLANDS FAN'S KILLED THEM SELF'S DAM PEOPLE IT'S ONLY A GAME...............
> *


HA HA you wish . it still RAIDERS 4 LIFE . i just saw the whinners go down to the cards just like those OVER rated cowgirls did a few weeks back .


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Nov 10 2008, 10:36 PM~12120714
> *HA HA you wish . it still RAIDERS 4 LIFE . i just saw the whinners go down to the cards just like those OVER rated cowgirls did a few weeks back .
> *


WELL SHIT WE CANT WIN THEM ALL YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BEING A RAIDER FAN CUZ YOU GUYS CANT WIN AT ALL :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 10 2008, 10:50 PM~12120900
> *WELL SHIT WE CANT WIN THEM ALL YOU SHOULD KNOW THAT BEING A RAIDER FAN CUZ YOU GUYS CANT WIN AT ALL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 10 2008, 10:29 PM~12120598
> *WELL SHIT NOBODYS BEEN IN HERE FOR AWHILE I GUESS THE 40 WHINNERS FANS AND CHOKLANDS FAN'S KILLED THEM SELF'S DAM PEOPLE IT'S ONLY A GAME...............
> *


fuck you puto......... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 850-King

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132404
> *fuck me puto......... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: ***


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132412
> *:uh: ***
> *


how about i fuck your mom in the ass you fat bitch.....then you can put it on you tube..........dick face


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132412
> *:uh: ***
> *


how about i fuck you .....your a big mas puto......get lost fat dick face .....dick lover ......need a tow truck too take your fat ass too school......bitch


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132412
> *:uh: ***
> *


were are you fat fuck.............


----------



## munozfamily

49ers still my team baby...........


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132412
> *:uh: ***
> *


 :uh: 

GO KILL YOURSELF ALREADY


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 12 2008, 01:00 AM~12132952
> *:uh:
> 
> GO KILL YOURSELF ALREADY
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 13 2008, 10:54 PM~12152979
> *x2
> *


x49 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 14 2008, 12:11 AM~12153529
> *x49 :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132412
> *:uh: were are you ......you fat piece of shit
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64

NINERSSSSSS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 16 2008, 11:17 PM~12177386
> *NINERSSSSSS
> *


DAM THEY STOMPED THE SHIT OUT OF THE RAMS AND THATS SOMETHING MY COWBOYS COULD'NT DO BUT WE ALL KNOW THE COWBOYS GOT THIS NEXT GAME VS THE *** ASS WHINERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 AM~12179010
> *DAM THEY STOMPED THE SHIT OUT OF THE RAMS AND THATS SOMETHING MY COWBOYS COULD'NT DO BUT WE ALL KNOW THE COWBOYS GOT THIS NEXT GAME VS THE *** ASS WHINERS :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 17 2008, 02:51 PM~12182110
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 16 2008, 11:17 PM~12177386
> *NINERSSSSSS
> *


x49494949494949494949


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 AM~12179010
> *DAM THEY STOMPED THE SHIT OUT OF THE RAMS AND THATS SOMETHING MY COWBOYS COULD'NT DO BUT WE ALL KNOW THE COWBOYS GOT THIS NEXT GAME VS THE *** ASS WHINERS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :: :


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 AM~12179010
> *DAM THEY STOMPED THE SHIT OUT OF THE RAMS AND THATS SOMETHING MY COWBOYS COULD'NT DO BUT WE ALL KNOW THE COWBOYS GOT THIS NEXT GAME VS THE *** ASS WHINERS :biggrin:
> *


Dont trip you guys are next on the list of ass whippings.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 17 2008, 09:07 PM~12184779
> *Dont trip you guys are next on the list of ass whippings.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 17 2008, 02:51 PM~12182110
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IT'S MORE LIKE THIS FOR YOU GUYS


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 17 2008, 07:07 PM~12184779
> *Dont trip you guys are next on the list of ass whippings.
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 03:34 PM~12182634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



She looks embarrased, she's ready to cry,what she ever do to you bro? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 17 2008, 09:43 PM~12186692
> *IT'S MORE LIKE THIS FOR YOU GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hes scared of phattboy fucker might eat him lol


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 17 2008, 10:18 PM~12187066
> *hes scared of phattboy fucker might eat him lol
> *


OH IT'S TOPBITCH NOW WHY WOULD I WANT TO EAT THIS CHILD YOU AND YOUR MOM HAD I'M NOT THAT FUCKED UP........


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 17 2008, 10:08 PM~12186934
> *She looks embarrased, she's ready to cry,what she ever do to you bro? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


exactly


----------



## topdog

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 17 2008, 11:15 PM~12187598
> *OH IT'S TOPBITCH NOW WHY WOULD I WANT TO EAT THIS CHILD YOU AND YOUR MOM HAD I'M NOT THAT FUCKED UP........
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 03:34 PM~12182634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 17 2008, 10:08 PM~12186934
> *She looks embarrased, she's ready to cry,what she ever do to you bro? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 AM~12179010
> *DAM THEY STOMPED THE SHIT OUT OF THE RAMS AND THATS SOMETHING MY COWBOYS COULD'NT DO BUT WE ALL KNOW THE COWBOYS GOT THIS NEXT GAME VS THE *** ASS WHINERS :biggrin:
> *


fuck you fat phatt puta............ :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Nov 17 2008, 04:44 PM~12183299
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  ::  :
> *


fuck you too puto......... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 17 2008, 07:07 PM~12184779
> *Dont trip you guys are next on the list of ass whippings.
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 850-King_@Nov 11 2008, 11:31 PM~12132412
> *:uh: ***
> *


will fuck your mom you fat bitch........


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 19 2008, 11:28 PM~12207917
> *will fuck your mom you fat bitch........
> *


agreed


----------



## topdog

JUST WANTED TO SAY NINNERS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 20 2008, 09:04 PM~12216084
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY NINNERS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 20 2008, 09:04 PM~12216084
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY NINNERS ARE BITCHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf

Where is everybody watchin da *GAME* @ ? :dunno:


----------



## PHATT BOY

AHAHAHAHAHAHAH 49ERS SUCK BALLS COWBOY'S BABY...................


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 23 2008, 02:17 PM~12236202
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAH I SUCK 49ERS BALLS AND FUCK COWBOY'S BABY...................
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 23 2008, 06:47 PM~12237732
> *
> *


TOPBITCH<<<<<<MAS PUTO...........


----------



## northbay

To the top! FUCK THE COWGIRLS


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 23 2008, 06:55 PM~12237790
> *TOPDOG IS<<<<<<MY MAN...........
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 23 2008, 07:06 PM~12237875
> *To the top! FUCK THE COWGIRLS
> *



YOU LOST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 23 2008, 07:06 PM~12237875
> *To the top! FUCK THE COWGIRLS
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 23 2008, 09:57 PM~12239340
> *x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


THANKS I KNOW YOU LOVE THE COWBOYS.......


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 17 2008, 10:08 PM~12186934
> *She looks embarrased, she's ready to cry,what she ever do to you bro? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 24 2008, 09:20 AM~12241736
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

GO COWBOYS!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2008, 12:08 PM~12243148
> *GO COWBOYS!!
> *


FUCK THE COWBOYS AND THE RAIDERS ...... 


:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 24 2008, 12:17 PM~12243231
> *FUCK THE COWBOYS AND THE RAIDERS ......
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



i'd say the same thing if my team kept getting their asses kicked


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 24 2008, 09:18 AM~12241719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 24 2008, 11:40 AM~12243397
> *i'd say the same thing if my team kept getting their asses kicked
> *


yall fuckers aint makin the playoffs so go and DALLASNALGAS


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 24 2008, 12:40 PM~12243397
> *i'd say the same thing if my team kept getting their asses kicked
> *


If we win or don't win i would still say 


* 

FUCK DALLAS AND RAIDERS 


</span></span>*


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 24 2008, 02:07 PM~12244157
> *If we win  or don't win i would still say
> 
> 
> FUCK DALLAS AND RAIDERS
> </span></span>
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 24 2008, 09:18 AM~12241719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!*


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 24 2008, 04:16 PM~12245488
> *FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!
> *


agreed


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 24 2008, 09:18 AM~12241719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THE ONLY THING EXECLLENT ABOUT THIS IS THE BITCH IN THE PIC BCUZ THE RAIDERS ARE FAR FROM EXECLLENT......


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 24 2008, 04:16 PM~12245488
> *FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Nov 24 2008, 02:07 PM~12244157-->
> 
> 
> 
> If we win  or don't win i would still say
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 05:42 PM~12246367
> *agreed
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHATT BOY_@Nov 24 2008, 08:18 PM~12248070
> *THE ONLY THING EXECLLENT ABOUT THIS IS THE BITCH IN THE PIC BCUZ THE RAIDERS ARE FAR FROM EXECLLENT......
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



bola de puñales


----------



## Nasty

ti loco raider fan ti loco


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 25 2008, 09:19 AM~12252716
> *ti loco raider fan ti loco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 25 2008, 11:07 AM~12253748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
fuckin george lopez


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 408 certified

Whats SF? Straight ****


----------



## EL PATRON

> Whats SF?  Straight ****
> 
> 
> NINER EMPIRE!</span>


----------



## EL RAIDER

[








[/quote]



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408 certified




----------



## lbobby98

49er got spanked this weekend by Dallas. Go Giants


----------



## BIGTITO64

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
SO RAIDER ARE YOU STILL MAD THAT -YOU HAD A TRANNY NEXT TO YOUR TRUCK????


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 25 2008, 01:27 PM~12254924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Nov 25 2008, 01:40 PM~12255011
> *Whats SF?  Straight ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 25 2008, 12:32 PM~12254515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


SO RAIDER ARE YOU STILL MAD THAT -YOU HAD A TRANNY NEXT TO YOUR TRUCK????
[/quote]


no r u?


----------



## EL RAIDER

whinners #1 fan


http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m11/elraider831/funny/***.jpg




:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Nov 25 2008, 01:40 PM~12255011
> *Whats SF?  Straight ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn now that's gay you took the time to put flowers on his jersey ....


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@Nov 25 2008, 01:40 PM~12255011
> *Whats SF?  Straight ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You must of made this one too .....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 25 2008, 02:11 PM~12255311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





whinner fan on crack


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER

[/quote]




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 25 2008, 02:04 PM~12255240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 25 2008, 02:26 PM~12255455
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 25 2008, 03:56 PM~12256159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The original picture ....


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 25 2008, 04:26 PM~12256393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAIDER LOVE


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 25 2008, 04:26 PM~12256393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 23 2008, 10:39 PM~12239751
> *THANKS I KNOW I LOVE THE COWBOYS WHEN THERE NAKED OH YEAH.......
> *


***


----------



## PHATT BOY




----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 31 2008, 12:03 PM~11224723
> *HERE'S A TOPIC FOR ALL YOUR RAIDERS & FORTYNINERS BULLSH*T, PLEASE POST ON HERE NOT OTHER PEOPLES TOPICS!!!!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 25 2008, 02:13 PM~12255334
> *whinner fan on crack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Nov 25 2008, 10:21 PM~12260494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## munozfamily

> :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## PHATT BOY

:werd: :werd: :werd:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> :werd: :werd: :werd:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:wave: whats up puto....... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> :werd: :werd: :werd:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
hey puto fuck the cowgirls........... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 25 2008, 12:50 PM~12254650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily

49ers......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 30 2008, 10:44 AM~12294017
> *49ers......... :biggrin:  :biggrin: MAS PUTO'S
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 30 2008, 12:36 PM~12294582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats your mom puto........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 30 2008, 02:15 PM~12294837
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 30 2008, 01:15 PM~12294837
> *
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 30 2008, 12:36 PM~12294582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 30 2008, 12:36 PM~12294582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CABRONS WHATS UP


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 30 2008, 12:36 PM~12294582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CABRONS WHATS UP


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 30 2008, 01:15 PM~12294837
> *
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 30 2008, 02:00 PM~12295050
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## panty dropper 84

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 30 2008, 02:03 PM~12295064
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *




Dont hate on the silver and black.


----------



## munozfamily

49ers baby................. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 30 2008, 02:10 PM~12295097
> *49ers baby................. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO BIGG BABY WHATS CRACKIN  NICE WIN FOR THE WHINNERS MORE LIKE LUCK B UT NICE  LUCK IS GOOD SOMETIMES


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 30 2008, 02:00 PM~12295050
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 30 2008, 02:15 PM~12295117
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 30 2008, 02:13 PM~12295106
> *WHAT IT DO BIGG BABY WHATS CRACKIN  NICE WIN FOR THE WHINNERS MORE LIKE LUCK B UT NICE  LUCK IS GOOD SOMETIMES
> *


give me a break.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 30 2008, 02:19 PM~12295141
> *give me a break.....
> *


hahahahahahahahah break hahahahahahaha :biggrin:  whats up USO


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Nov 30 2008, 02:00 PM~12295050
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


exactly ask all these faider fans how did there team do against the kansas city qeefs :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

NIIIIIINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 30 2008, 07:53 PM~12297443
> *exactly ask all these faider fans how did there team do against the kansas city qeefs :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Nov 30 2008, 06:22 PM~12296610
> *hahahahahahahahah break hahahahahahaha :biggrin:   whats up USO
> *


whats up .....homeboy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2008, 08:09 PM~12297630
> *NIIIIIINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 30 2008, 08:09 PM~12297630
> *NIIIIIINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf

b.t.w... Nice fake field goal attempt, that was the worst shit ever  :yessad:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 1 2008, 01:23 AM~12300000
> *b.t.w... Nice fake field goal attempt, that was the worst shit ever   :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

OAK needs to invest $ on some monkeys to make this play happen! :roflmao: :roflmao: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3x5AiiR-i4


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 1 2008, 12:20 PM~12302356
> *OAK needs to invest $ on some monkeys to make this play happen!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3x5AiiR-i4
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 1 2008, 01:23 AM~12300000
> *b.t.w... Nice fake field goal attempt, that was the worst shit ever   :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 1 2008, 12:20 PM~12302356
> *OAK needs to invest $ on some monkeys to make this play happen!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3x5AiiR-i4
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 1 2008, 12:20 PM~12302356
> *OAK needs to invest $ on some monkeys to make this play happen!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3x5AiiR-i4
> *


i fell to the ground with laughter when i saw this shit yesterday!! my nephews peewee team wouldnt even try some stupid shit like that!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angry:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 1 2008, 03:03 PM~12303637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lordofthefords

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2008, 03:03 PM~12303642
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2008, 03:03 PM~12303642
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Arizona 7 5 
San Francisco 4 8 
Seattle 2 10 
St. Louis 2 10

Denver 7 5 
San Diego 4 8 
Oakland 3 9 
Kansas City 2 10


----------



## locs_650

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 1 2008, 03:48 PM~12304115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dude did u see how retarted he looked when that happend?? looked like he was playin in the special olympics


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## CALI_MASTERMINDS

HOW ABOUT THEM RAIDERS.......


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CALI_MASTERMINDS_@Dec 1 2008, 04:28 PM~12304624
> *HOW ABOUT THEM RAIDERS.......
> *


They LOST..... 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 1 2008, 03:03 PM~12303637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Lets get *BIG BIRD* as head couch for next season!


----------



## Nasty

Maybe the raiders need to start taking THG again lol. maybe then they will start playing some good football


----------



## Nasty

ROAAAR!!!!!!!!!!!! IM A STEROID JUNKY!!!!!










ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 09:26 AM~12311312
> *Maybe the raiders need to start taking THG again lol. maybe then they will start playing some good football
> *


 :nono: :nono: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 09:26 AM~12311312
> *Maybe the raiders need to start taking THG again lol. maybe then they will start playing some good football
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 2 2008, 10:04 AM~12311717
> *:nono:  :nono:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 10:26 AM~12311952
> *whats up homie
> *


NOTHING MUCH WAITING TO GO TO WORK. HOW YOU BEEN DOING?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2008, 03:03 PM~12303642
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 2 2008, 10:56 AM~12312202
> *NOTHING MUCH WAITING TO GO TO WORK. HOW YOU BEEN DOING?
> *


Not to bad, tryna get my health back on track but for the most part good. speakin of work. im still not fully ready to behere just yet. :uh:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 09:27 AM~12311331
> *ROAAAR!!!!!!!!!!!! IM A STEROID JUNKY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 09:27 AM~12311331
> *ROAAAR!!!!!!!!!!!! IM A STEROID JUNKY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAR!!!!!
> *


----------



## locs_650

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 10:58 AM~12312221
> *Not to bad, tryna get my health back on track but for the most part good. speakin of work. im still not fully ready to behere just yet.  :uh:
> *


HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER SOON HOLIDAYS ARE COMING UP QUICK.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 2 2008, 11:02 AM~12312252
> *HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER SOON HOLIDAYS ARE COMING UP QUICK.
> *


thanks brotha :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

bola de nopales


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 2 2008, 11:09 AM~12312298
> *bola de nopales
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 11:05 AM~12312268
> *thanks brotha  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 2 2008, 11:23 AM~12312403
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *




wuz up homie


----------



## BIGTITO64

haha Faiders lost


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 2 2008, 02:12 PM~12313964
> *haha Faiders lost
> *




:twak: :twak: :twak: pinche nopal :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 2 2008, 03:44 PM~12314914
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: pinche nopal :biggrin:
> *


did u hear?? if the raiders lose 2 more games they will be the first team in history to lose 11 games in 6 straight seasons!!! :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 04:38 PM~12315567
> *did u hear?? if the raiders lose 2 more games they will be the first team in history to lose 11 games in 6 straight seasons!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raiders66

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 06:38 PM~12315567
> *did u hear?? if the raiders lose 2 more games they will be the first team in history to lose 11 games in 6 straight seasons!!! :0
> *


 :uh: :0 :banghead: :rant:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 2 2008, 04:49 PM~12315670
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 04:38 PM~12315567
> *did u hear?? if the raiders lose 2 more games they will be the first team in history to lose 11 games in 6 straight seasons!!! :0
> *



Their definitly going lose thursday night against S.D..... by how much, I dont know :dunno:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Nov 30 2008, 10:38 PM~12299241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


phatt puto.....fuck you.......... :biggrin:


----------



## 64_lostdreams

fuck no .... raiders are gonna murder the *** baby blue chargers


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by 64_lostdreams_@Dec 2 2008, 08:37 PM~12318307
> *fuck no .... raiders are gonna murder the *** baby blue chargers
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 64_lostdreams_@Dec 2 2008, 08:37 PM~12318307
> *fuck no .... raiders are gonna murder the *** baby blue chargers
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
RAIDERS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 04:38 PM~12315567
> *did u hear?? if the raiders lose 2 more games they will be the first team in history to lose 11 games in 6 straight seasons!!! :0
> *





well then I need to make sure that don't happen :biggrin: I'm calling Al right now


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 02:24 PM~12325326
> *well then I need to make sure that don't happen  :biggrin:  I'm calling Al right now
> *



Tell him you know karate!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 03:17 PM~12325815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Truck is nice .... but the Raiders still SUCK ...... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 3 2008, 03:22 PM~12325874
> *Truck is nice .... but the Raiders still SUCK ...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 3 2008, 03:22 PM~12325874
> *Truck is nice .... but the Raiders still SUCK ...... :biggrin:
> *


x2 the truck lost value as soon as you put the raider stuff on. :yessad:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 2 2008, 04:38 PM~12315567
> *did u hear?? if the raiders lose 2 more games they will be the first team in history to lose 11 games in 6 straight seasons!!! :0
> *


yup a real commitment of losing ---good job ****


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 03:17 PM~12325815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 03:17 PM~12325815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 3 2008, 02:24 PM~12325326
> *well then I need to make sure that don't happen  :biggrin:  I'm calling Al right now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAJORGAME64

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 2 2008, 06:14 PM~12316448
> *Their definitly going lose thursday night against S.D.....  by how much, I dont know :dunno:
> *


YEAH DAT YOU GOT DAT RIGHT...SDCHARGERS 4 LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MAJORGAME64RAG_@Dec 3 2008, 11:52 PM~12331394
> *YEAH DAT YOU GOT DAT RIGHT...SDCHARGERS 4 LIFE :thumbsup:
> *


Raiders Gonna win Homie


----------



## Nasty

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

they better cuz they got a long road a head of them the last 3 games


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Dec 3 2008, 04:40 PM~12326488-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 the truck lost value as soon as you put the raider stuff on. :yessad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGTITO64_@Dec 3 2008, 05:12 PM~12326729
> *yup a real commitment of losing ---good job ****
> *




keep on cheering **** :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## chicanolegacysf

Wat *BIG AL* say jess? :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 4 2008, 03:02 PM~12336594
> *Wat BIG AL say jess?    :biggrin:
> *




I have a meeting with him, I might be the next head coach :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 4 2008, 03:05 PM~12336621
> *I have a meeting with him, I might be the next head coach  :0
> *



Orale , A ray of sunlight for the faders!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 4 2008, 01:05 PM~12335303
> *keep on cheering ****  :biggrin:
> *


i hope you guys lose the rest of your games.. how do you like that cheerin?? :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf+Dec 4 2008, 03:15 PM~12336750-->
> 
> 
> 
> Orale ,  A ray of sunlight for the faders!!!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Dec 4 2008, 04:15 PM~12337460
> *i hope you guys lose the rest of your games.. how do you like that cheerin??  :cheesy:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



culeys :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 4 2008, 04:18 PM~12337478
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> culeys :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 4 2008, 02:57 PM~12336532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


agreed


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 4 2008, 03:05 PM~12336621
> *I have a meeting with him, I might be the next head coach  :0
> *


OR HIS PERSONAL SQUEEZE TOY :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

37-7 , Where do I start? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LsMoReNa

DAMN...YA STILL HERE!!!!

HELLO EVERYONE!


----------



## topdog

raiders and cowboys suck balls


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by LsMoReNa_@Dec 4 2008, 10:09 PM~12341082
> *DAMN...YA STILL HERE!!!!
> 
> HELLO EVERYONE!
> *



where u been


----------



## BIGTITO64

wow LIKE I SAID IT DOES NOT MATTER WHAT DAY WHAT TIME OR WHERE AT ---THE FAIDERS SUCK


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 4 2008, 03:05 PM~12336621
> *I have a meeting with him, I might be the next head coach  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 4 2008, 04:15 PM~12337460
> *i hope you guys lose the rest of your games.. how do you like that cheerin??  :cheesy:
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## Nasty

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

1 more loss to go fellas! 11+ games 6 years in a row :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 4 2008, 10:07 PM~12341071
> *  37-7 ,  Where do I start?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


If it wasn't for the touchdown before the half ... they would of been shut out again on national TV .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 5 2008, 10:20 AM~12344230
> *If it wasn't for the touchdown before the half ... they would of been shut out again on national TV ....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I swear the only other thing better than a niner win and pussy is a raider loss :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

oh shit we lost? :0 






chingao but I'm still wearing my RAIDERS shirt :biggrin: 




cuz I'm still a RAIDERS fan u pussies :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2008, 11:55 AM~12345122
> *oh shit we lost? :0
> chingao but I'm still wearing my RAIDERS shirt  :biggrin:
> cuz I'm still a RAIDERS fan u pussies  :biggrin:
> *


some fan you are. you didnt even know how the game went?? :nono:

or was it the fact that you just expected them to lose being that they do it so well? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2008, 11:55 AM~12345122
> *oh shit we lost? :0
> chingao but I'm still wearing my RAIDERS shirt  :biggrin:
> cuz I'm still a RAIDERS fan u pussies  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 5 2008, 12:02 PM~12345173
> *some fan you are. you didnt even know how the game went?? :nono:
> 
> or was it the fact that you just expected them to lose being that they do it so well? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


He knew they would get their asses kicked so didn't both with watching it .....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 5 2008, 12:02 PM~12345173
> *some fan you are. you didnt even know how the game went?? :nono:
> 
> or was it the fact that you just expected them to lose being that they do it so well? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *




I could not see the game foo cuz my oldest son enter an artist contest and he was being recognize at the Steinbeck Center here in Salinas. :biggrin: My family 1st


----------



## cool runnings

JAMARCUS RUSSEL...aka...*p.s. - NNNNNIIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSS</span>*


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 5 2008, 12:08 PM~12345229
> * JAMARCUS RUSSEL...aka...p.s. -fuck the  whiIIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSS</span>
> *


*



:biggrin:*


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2008, 12:06 PM~12345209
> *I could not see the game foo cuz my oldest son enter an artist contest and he was being recognize at the Steinbeck Center here in Salinas.  :biggrin:  My family 1st
> *


Nice!! how did he do???


----------



## EL RAIDER

he won then we took him 2 dinner :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2008, 12:32 PM~12345442
> *he won then we took him 2 dinner  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: after dinner....they went home and watched their team get their butts stomped on :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

:biggrin: RAIDER FANS....QUE LASTIMA :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2008, 12:32 PM~12345442
> *he won then we took him 2 dinner  :biggrin:
> *


pace on a congrats for me


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cool runnings+Dec 5 2008, 12:34 PM~12345452-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: after dinner....they went home and watched their team get their butts stomped on :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cool runnings_@Dec 5 2008, 12:35 PM~12345461
> *:biggrin: RAIDER FANS....QUE LASTIMA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 5 2008, 12:49 PM~12345574
> *pace on a congrats for me
> *




gracias homie, very proud of him he also made the honor roll


----------



## Joey 64

Yeah we all know how you Cowgirls & 69's like it ) 

A.K.A RAIDER NATION
"DETH"


----------



## EL PATRON

Que PUTISA le pusieron a los raiders.....bola de babosos!  :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 5 2008, 12:08 PM~12345229
> * JAMARCUS RUSSEL...aka...p.s. - NNNNNIIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSS</span>
> *


*














*


----------



## PHATT BOY

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 4 2008, 11:21 PM~12341666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2008, 12:58 PM~12345641
> *gracias homie, very proud of him he also made the honor roll
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 310~SFCC

RAIDERS BABY FUCK IT IF WE GO 0-16

SILVER & BLACK FOR LIFE


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Dec 6 2008, 03:01 PM~12354102
> *RAIDERS BABY FUCK IT IF WE GO 0-16
> 
> SILVER & BLACK FOR LIFE
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 5 2008, 12:06 PM~12345209
> *I could not see the game foo cuz my oldest son enter an artist contest and he was being recognize at the Steinbeck Center here in Salinas.  :biggrin:  My family 1st
> *



MUST HAVE PAINTED A COWBOY BANNER IF HE WON. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79BLUES




----------



## MAJORGAME64

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Dec 6 2008, 04:05 PM~12354422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CHARGER FOR LIFE.....


----------



## MAJORGAME64

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 4 2008, 12:47 PM~12335146
> *Raiders Gonna win Homie
> 
> *


YEA OK WHO WON LAME? BOLT THEM IN THAT ASS!!!! CHARGERS FOH LIFE :buttkick:


----------



## MAJORGAME64

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 4 2008, 10:07 PM~12341071
> *  37-7 ,  Where do I start?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IT WOULD OF BEEN MORE BUT THAT LAME ASS CALL AGAINST US AND I KNO ALL U HATERS KNO WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT... ONCE AGAIN SDCHARGERS #0NE


----------



## MAJORGAME64

> _Originally posted by 64_lostdreams_@Dec 2 2008, 08:37 PM~12318307
> *fuck no .... raiders are gonna murder the *** baby blue chargers
> *


WAT HAPPEN WIT THE TEAM WIT ALL THE RINGS???? FUCKEN GOT SMOKED GARBAGE ASS *****... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 6 2008, 03:54 PM~12354366
> *MUST HAVE PAINTED A COWBOY BANNER IF HE WON. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



yeah so i wipe my ass wit it ****


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 6 2008, 06:39 PM~12355332
> *yeah so i wipe my ass wit it ****
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

NINERSSSSS


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 6 2008, 06:39 PM~12355332
> *yeah so i wipe my ass wit it ****
> *



DAAAAAAM!!


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 6 2008, 08:47 PM~12356387
> *NINERSSSSS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

beat up on BRETT FAVRAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 7 2008, 11:58 PM~12365895
> *beat up on BRETT FAVRAAAAA :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LsMoReNa

HELLO AND GOOD NIGHT TO ALL!! CHAT WITH U ALL LATER!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

good night also just so you can dream peacefully



the FAIDERS SUCK


and they got scored on again


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 10 2008, 06:13 PM~12393203
> *good night also just so you can dream peacefully
> the FAIDERS SUCK
> and they got scored on again
> *






:twak: :twak: :twak: culero


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 10 2008, 06:13 PM~12393203
> *good night also just so you can dream peacefully
> the FAIDERS SUCK
> and they got scored on again
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 10 2008, 06:13 PM~12393203
> *good night also just so you can dream peacefully
> the FAIDERS SUCK
> and they got scored on again
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MAJORGAME64

'''


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 10 2008, 06:38 PM~12393453
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: culero
> *


  NO SIR YOU ARE THE CULERO


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## munozfamily

49ers baby :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Dec 11 2008, 07:55 PM~12405054
> *49ers baby :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Dec 11 2008, 07:57 PM~12405075
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


x70000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MAJORGAME64RAG_@Dec 6 2008, 04:22 PM~12354517
> *YEA OK WHO WON LAME? BOLT THEM IN THAT ASS!!!! CHARGERS FOH LIFE :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

49ers still my team........... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Raiders still my team even tho they fuckin sucked worse then ever this year :angry:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 14 2008, 11:07 PM~12432000
> *Raiders still my team even tho they fuckin sucked worse then ever this year :angry:
> *



I DISAGREE, I THINK THEY CAN SUCK MORE NEXT YEAR


----------



## EL RAIDER

did we loose? :420:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 14 2008, 11:49 PM~12432237
> *I DISAGREE, I THINK THEY CAN SUCK MORE NEXT YEAR
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
I don't think it can worse


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 14 2008, 11:07 PM~12432000
> *Raiders still my team even tho they fuckin sucked worse then ever this year :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 14 2008, 11:53 PM~12432260
> *did we loose?  :420:
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 14 2008, 11:53 PM~12432260
> *did we loose?  :420:
> *



NO, YOU VATOS BEAT THE PATRIOTS


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 15 2008, 10:35 AM~12434190
> *NO, YOU VATOS BEAT THE PATRIOTS
> *




ok thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 15 2008, 05:29 PM~12437742
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 15 2008, 05:29 PM~12437742
> *
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 16 2008, 01:07 PM~12446204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 15 2008, 11:51 AM~12434829
> *ok thanks
> *


no really you gay


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 16 2008, 05:07 PM~12448481
> *no really you gay
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## munozfamily

phatt puto for you


> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 16 2008, 09:03 PM~12450709
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 16 2008, 01:07 PM~12446204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Dec 18 2008, 08:28 PM~12470429
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO FAM YOU ALL MAKING YOUR WAY OUT LA ON THE SECOND AND THE THIRD


----------



## topdog

ninners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 21 2008, 05:42 PM~12491974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK YOUR FAT MOM AND THE GAY ASS RAIDERS FUCKEN ******* GOTTA DRESS IN DRAG TO GO TO THERE OWN GAMES PUSSYS :0


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 21 2008, 05:48 PM~12492020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MOVE TO OAKLAND AND THEN BE A REAL FAN


----------



## EL RAIDER

we won we won we won :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Dec 21 2008, 05:50 PM~12492030
> *MOVE TO OAKLAND AND THEN BE A REAL FAN
> *


I can't be a real fan cause i don't live there    
I'm not going to stop being a fan cause they had a shitty season


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 21 2008, 06:00 PM~12492136
> *we won we won we won  :biggrin:
> *


Think they will make the playoffs LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:angry:


> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 21 2008, 06:03 PM~12492182
> *Think they will make the playoffs LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 21 2008, 06:00 PM~12492136
> *we won we won we won  :biggrin:
> *



By luck By luck By luck!!!!!  :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 21 2008, 06:00 PM~12492136
> *we won we won we won  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

but your still a gay


































:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

piche little pito :angry: 




but I saw the game n fucking whinners came back so congrats but wut I liked da most is da Issac Bruce got his record against his former team :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 21 2008, 06:00 PM~12492136
> *we won we won we won  :biggrin:
> *


First time since 2002 that you guys won your last home game .....


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 22 2008, 02:01 PM~12499446
> *First time since 2002 that you guys won your last home game .....
> *




dammmmmmmm u know more bout the RAIDERS than da whinners huh? :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 22 2008, 02:57 PM~12499881
> *dammmmmmmm u know more bout the RAIDERS than da NINERS huh?  :biggrin:
> *


No you guys suck so fucking bad that they had to make that point on the news last night ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 22 2008, 03:41 PM~12500377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 22 2008, 03:41 PM~12500377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 21 2008, 06:02 PM~12492159
> *I can't be a real fan cause i don't live there
> I'm not going to stop being a fan cause they had a shitty season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 22 2008, 12:00 PM~12498528
> *piche little pito  :angry:
> but I saw the game n fucking whinners came back so congrats but wut I liked da most is da Issac Bruce got his record against his former team  :biggrin:
> *


it was a good win---- very exciting 4th quarter


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 23 2008, 01:09 AM~12505608
> *it was a good win---- very exciting 4th quarter
> *




yes I'll give you that  







so go fuck yourself now :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 23 2008, 09:36 AM~12506940
> *yes I'll give you that
> so go fuck yourself now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http...en%26safe%3Doff


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Dec 22 2008, 03:38 PM~12500338
> *No you guys suck so fucking bad that they had to make that point on the news last night .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL^^^


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 21 2008, 05:00 PM~12492136
> *we won we won we won  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 23 2008, 04:49 PM~12510007
> *http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http...en%26safe%3Doff
> *




:worship: :worship: :worship: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 23 2008, 04:59 PM~12510082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 22 2008, 03:44 PM~12500406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 18 2008, 11:44 PM~12472735
> *WHAT IT DO FAM YOU ALL MAKING YOUR WAY OUT LA ON THE SECOND AND THE THIRD
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Dec 21 2008, 05:38 PM~12491948
> *ninners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 23 2008, 04:49 PM~12510007
> *http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http...en%26safe%3Doff
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 22 2008, 03:44 PM~12500406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL I WANT FOR XMAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

merry x- mas!................... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

MERRY X MAS!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 25 2008, 04:16 PM~12525755
> *MERRY X MAS!
> *


----------



## og67impala

MERRY X-MAS TO ALL TRUE 49ERS FANS...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 25 2008, 03:16 PM~12525755
> *MERRY X MAS!
> *


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Dec 25 2008, 05:31 PM~12526169
> *MERRY X-MAS TO ALL TRUE 49ERS FANS...
> *


 :biggrin: MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND THE NINER FAMILY....ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA :biggrin: nnnnniiiiinnnnneeeeerrrrrsssss


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Dec 25 2008, 05:31 PM~12526169
> *MERRY X-MAS TO ALL TRUE 49ERS FANS...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 23 2008, 09:36 AM~12506940
> *yes I'll give you that
> so go fuck yourself now  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

GO STICK YOUR FINGER IN YOUR ASS


----------



## Homie Styln

Al Davis is an idiot who lost his mind many years ago.. You knew he was a complete fool when he sat Marcus Allen on the bench for 2 yrs.. The Raiders will never be on top again until that old baster dies or let's someone with common sense run the team, he ready for the Alzheimer's hospital... Sad to see an organization with such GREAT tradition waste away because of his stubborness.. Same thing happened to the LA Rams when Carol Rosenbloom died and his idiot ass wife took over and ran a good team into the ground and made it the laughing stock of the NFL... From a Fan waiting on the sidelines, waiting for some relief...
Go ahead start hating on me cause sometimes the truth hurts.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 26 2008, 11:12 AM~12530787
> *Al Davis is an idiot who lost his mind many years ago.. You knew he was a complete fool when he sat Marcus Allen on the bench for 2 yrs.. The Raiders will never be on top again until that old baster dies or let's someone with common sense run the team, he ready for the Alzheimer's hospital... Sad to see an organization with such GREAT tradition waste away because of his stubborness.. Same thing happened to the LA Rams when Carol Rosenbloom died and his idiot ass wife took over and ran a good team into the ground and made it the laughing stock of the NFL... From a Fan waiting on the sidelines, waiting for some relief...
> Go ahead start hating on me cause sometimes the truth hurts.....
> *


One could make an arguement that the York family is as bad if not worse for San Francisco as Al Davis is for Oakland.


----------



## CHUKO 204

Merry X-mas Homies


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 26 2008, 03:04 PM~12531528
> *Merry X-mas Homies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 26 2008, 03:59 PM~12531496
> *One could make an arguement that the York family is as bad if not worse for San Francisco as Al Davis is for Oakland.
> *


X100 Just as bad if not worse, they fuk'd up that team in shorter period of time. At least Al Davis was a great owner at one time.. All 3 of these team and the Rams were great teams at one time, shows how a good owner has to do with the sucess of a team.. Jerry Jones owner of the Cowboys is the same way, very meddlesome, that's why they'only won one super bowl after Jimmy Johnson, Jerry thinks he's football genius..


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 26 2008, 02:39 PM~12531715
> *X100 Just as bad if not worse, they fuk'd up that team in shorter period of time. At least Al Davis was a great owner at one time.. All 3 of these team and the Rams were great teams at one time, shows how a good owner has to do with the sucess of a team.. Jerry Jones owner of the Cowboys is the same way, very meddlesome, that's why they'only won one super bowl after Jimmy Johnson, Jerry thinks he's football genius..
> *


Yup


----------



## peter cruz

*Raiders, better luck next season* :420: :420: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## big s

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 22 2008, 04:44 PM~12500406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shirt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by big s_@Dec 26 2008, 04:04 PM~12532175
> *nice shirt
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by big s_@Dec 26 2008, 05:04 PM~12532175
> *nice shirt
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 26 2008, 01:39 AM~12529277
> *:0
> 
> GO STICK YOUR FINGER IN YOUR ASS
> *




pinche marica no le hago a tu vicio :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Dec 21 2008, 05:45 PM~12491999
> *FUCK YOUR FAT MOM AND THE GAY ASS RAIDERS FUCKEN ******* GOTTA DRESS IN DRAG TO GO TO THERE OWN GAMES PUSSYS :0
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY

> :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS NEED MORE HELP THAN SNOOP


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 27 2008, 10:36 AM~12536483
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Like the topic says RAIDERS & FORTY NINERS B.S., That is what they've been all year is BS.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Raiders Won.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 26 2008, 10:08 PM~12534332
> *pinche marica no le hago a tu vicio  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 28 2008, 10:24 AM~12543382
> *Like the topic says RAIDERS & FORTY NINERS B.S., That is what they've been all year is BS.
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


44 - 6 :biggrin: 



I think we are changing this tilttle 2 cowgirls suck :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

u cowgirls might want 2 stick 2 acting


----------



## EL RAIDER

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=449663


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Dec 28 2008, 10:24 AM~12543382
> *Like the topic says RAIDERS & FORTY NINERS B.S., That is what they've been all year is BS.
> *


FUCK the COWGIRLS .... guess they will be watching the playoffs from home too .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



44-6

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2008, 10:05 AM~12550738
> *u cowgirls might want 2 stick 2 acting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

*ALL 3 CALI TEAMS WON LAST NIGHT 2 OUT OF THE PLAYOFFS 1 TEAM HAS A CHANCE SO CHARGERS BRING THAT TROPHY BACK 2 CALI :biggrin: *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2008, 09:05 AM~12550738
> *u cowgirls might want 2 stick 2 acting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2008, 10:05 AM~12550738
> *u cowgirls might want 2 stick 2 acting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2.......... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

49ers ....


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Dec 29 2008, 06:38 PM~12554222
> *49ers ....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *phatt puto for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

fuck thoese rankers raiders can make their mind up okland los angels fuck them nortetas anyways.


----------



## BIGTITO64

you see here we go ---some ignorant person getting gangster on this topic---- no one here saying anying about us who live here up North and some who live down south and those who live in all parts of Cali and the rest of the U.S..

No one here saying about neighborhoods or shit like that --we talking about Football and the love of our team ---- 

So if you want to talk about Football or Lowriders continue to come in -


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 30 2008, 03:03 AM~12558520
> *you see here we go ---some ignorant person getting gangster on this topic---- no one here saying anying about us who live here up North and some who live down south and those who live in all parts of Cali and the rest of the U.S..
> 
> No one here saying about neighborhoods or shit like that --we talking about Football and the love of our team ----
> 
> So if you want to talk about Football or Lowriders continue to come in -
> *


 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2008, 10:05 AM~12550738
> *u cowgirls might want 2 stick 2 acting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2008, 10:24 AM~12550838
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=449663
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

49ers all the way we are 5time Super bowl champs,2 of the best quaterbacks out of san fransisco Steve young and Joe montana both super bowl ring owners and had on of the best coaches in the nfl the late BILL WALSH......Mike singletary going to change these team up next year Can u say playoff contenders


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Dec 30 2008, 01:42 PM~12561385
> *49ers all the way we are 5time Super bowl champs,2 of the best quaterbacks out of san fransisco Steve young and Joe montana both super bowl ring owners and had on of the best coaches in the nfl the late BILL WALSH......Mike singletary going to change these team up next year Can u say playoff contenders
> *


HELL YEAH ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings

:biggrin: to all the NINER fans - mike martz has been ousted from the sf 49er foundation. iz it a good thing or bad thing? holla back!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Dec 30 2008, 01:42 PM~12561385
> *49ers all the way we are 5time Super bowl champs,2 of the best quaterbacks out of san fransisco Steve young and Joe montana both super bowl ring owners and had on of the best coaches in the nfl the late BILL WALSH......Mike singletary going to change these team up next year Can u say playoff contenders*


 :biggrin: and that's FASHO :biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 30 2008, 03:03 AM~12558520
> *you see here we go ---some ignorant person getting gangster on this topic---- no one here saying anying about us who live here up North and some who live down south and those who live in all parts of Cali and the rest of the U.S..
> 
> No one here saying about neighborhoods or shit like that --we talking about Football and the love of our team ----
> 
> So if you want to talk about Football or Lowriders continue to come in -
> *


you ignorant fuck im not taking about gang shit all im saying is this fools can make up their mind were they wanna be from they go back in fort i know raiders todd marinovich was a friend of mine in high school i never talked about gang shit but if you must know i live in the south and very proud of it. and like I would tell todd FUCK THE RAIDERS.


----------



## SimpleGreen

Perfect place for my first post!!!!! Diehard Raiders fan from PA right here!! Being that Matt Millen is my mothers 2nd cousin I was born a Raider fan!!! To bad she followed him and became a 40 winers fan lol!! J/K!!! My father is a Redskins fan so the family basically followed the teams he played for. I can't wait to get to a REAL Raiders game!! Hopefully with a little bit of luck I get the chance to be a local resident and get season tickets to see my A's and Raiders all year long!!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by SimpleGreen_@Dec 30 2008, 06:54 PM~12563674
> *
> 
> Perfect place for my first post!!!!! Diehard Raiders fan from PA right here!! Being that Matt Millen is my mothers 2nd cousin I was born a Raider fan!!! To bad she followed him and became a 40 winers fan lol!! J/K!!! My father is a Redskins  fan so the family basically followed the teams he played for. I can't wait to get to a REAL Raiders game!!
> Well get ready to be a "DISAPPOINTED LOCAL RESIDENT" because thats all you gonna get out that so called piece of shit, waste of time & money RAIDER team.....and welcome to this topic homie!!!!  *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 30 2008, 08:10 PM~12564413
> *
> Well get ready to be a "DISAPPOINTED LOCAL RESIDENT" because thats all you gonna get out that so called piece of shit, waste of time & money RAIDER team.....and welcome to this topic homie!!!!
> *


x2 bitches :biggrin:


----------



## SimpleGreen

Damn lol!!! Thats pretty harsh!! Either way, thank for the welcome bro!!!



RAIDER NATION


----------



## 66ragtop

> _Originally posted by SimpleGreen_@Dec 30 2008, 05:54 PM~12563674
> *
> 
> Perfect place for my first post!!!!! Diehard Raiders fan from PA right here!! Being that Matt Millen is my mothers 2nd cousin I was born a Raider fan!!! To bad she followed him and became a 40 winers fan lol!! J/K!!! My father is a Redskins  fan so the family basically followed the teams he played for. I can't wait to get to a REAL Raiders game!! Hopefully with a little bit of luck I get the chance to be a local resident and get season tickets to see my A's and Raiders all year long!!!!!
> *


Good luck with the move if you decide to make it. I can appreciate a loyal fan to whatever team you cheer for. I can't stand for band wagon fans at all.............Not a Raider fan myself but that picture of that Raider Fan is sick...........

49er DIE HARD right here HOMIE.........SHAOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Dec 29 2008, 11:18 PM~12557356
> *fuck thoese rankers raiders can make their mind up okland los angels fuck them nortetas anyways.
> *


this is what you put homie that is why i said what i said


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by SimpleGreen_@Dec 30 2008, 09:18 PM~12565230
> *Damn lol!!! Thats pretty harsh!! Either way, thank for the welcome bro!!!
> RAIDER NATION
> *



YEAAHHH :biggrin: You think im harsh, wait till you go to a RAIDER game!. you'll be sittin there with your *man purse* putting on your make-up on only to have it wiped away by your tears cuz you cant believe you left PA and bought season tickets to watch this shittyyyyyy teammmm! FUCK THE FADERSSS....peace!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 30 2008, 10:22 PM~12566085
> *
> YEAAHHH  :biggrin:  You think im harsh, wait till you go to a RAIDER game!. you'll be sittin there with your man purse putting on your make-up on only to have it wiped away by your tears cuz you cant believe you left PA and bought season tickets to watch this shittyyyyyy teammmm!    FUCK THE FADERSSS....peace!
> *


DAMN DAVID LOL I SECOND THAT MOTION FUCKING DRAG QUEENS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by SimpleGreen_@Dec 30 2008, 09:18 PM~12565230
> *Damn lol!!! Thats pretty harsh!! Either way, thank for the welcome bro!!!
> RAIDER NATION
> *


the faiders are some fucking bad they cant even get on t.v.

All these fools say this and that about the faiders in the end ( not even god wants to see them)


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Dec 30 2008, 06:48 PM~12563633
> *you AND AS FOR THE 09 I DO AGREE WITH YOU WHEN YOU SAY FUCK THE FAIDERS*


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SimpleGreen_@Dec 30 2008, 06:54 PM~12563674
> *
> 
> Perfect place for my first post!!!!! Diehard Raiders fan from PA right here!! Being that Matt Millen is my mothers 2nd cousin I was born a Raider fan!!! To bad she followed him and became a 40 winers fan lol!! J/K!!! My father is a Redskins  fan so the family basically followed the teams he played for. I can't wait to get to a REAL Raiders game!! Hopefully with a little bit of luck I get the chance to be a local resident and get season tickets to see my A's and Raiders all year long!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 30 2008, 04:47 PM~12563158
> *:biggrin: to all the NINER fans - mike martz has been ousted from the sf 49er foundation. iz it a good thing or bad thing? holla back!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I thought he did a good job with the play calling....a lot better than that fool who went to call offensive plays for the Raiders.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 30 2008, 10:22 PM~12566085
> *all you RAIDERATTES keep on cheering us on  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR'S *


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 31 2008, 11:38 AM~12569878
> *all you RAIDERATTES  keep on cheering us on  :biggrin:
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR'S
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## MonsterG

raiders suck


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 31 2008, 02:17 PM~12570990
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: hey chuko...for a person that represents WINNIPEG MANITOBA, where ever in the hell this is at, you sure do have alot of nerve clowning the 49ers. 
FIRST OF ALL...you have no room to talk, i don't re-call WINNIPEG ever having a football team - a NFL team that is, SECOND OF ALL...you know good and well that you would like to represent a team that started this DYNASTY football ish, a team that has 5 LOMBARDI TROPHIES - 1ST TO HAVE 5 SUPER BOWLS, and try to clown a beautiful city like SAN FRANCISCO...patna you smoking something. stay your trick azz in WINNIPEG, kuz you don't what this WEST COAST pimpin' is all about. :biggrin: SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS IV LIFE


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 31 2008, 02:34 PM~12571139
> *:biggrin: hey chuko...for a person that represents WINNIPEG MANITOBA, where ever in the hell this is at, you sure do have alot of nerve clowning the 49ers.
> FIRST OF ALL...you have no room to talk, i don't re-call WINNIPEG ever having a football team - a NFL team that is, SECOND OF ALL...you know good and well that you would like to represent a team that started this DYNASTY football ish, a team that has 5 LOMBARDI TROPHIES - 1ST TO HAVE 5 SUPER BOWLS, and try to clown a beautiful city like SAN FRANCISCO...patna you smoking something. stay your trick azz in WINNIPEG, kuz you don't what this WEST COAST pimpin' is all about. :biggrin: SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS IV LIFE
> *


your right homie we don't have a nfl team where i live or nfl at all for that mater. does not meen a can't be a fan  
i thought this topic was about clowning 49ers and Raiders why you taking it so personal i'm not trippin on your set or car club homie. i've been a raiders fan from day one. not going to stop know


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 31 2008, 12:17 PM~12570190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK THE RAIDERS ......


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 31 2008, 01:34 PM~12571139
> *:biggrin: hey chuko...for a person that represents WINNIPEG MANITOBA, where ever in the hell this is at, you sure do have alot of nerve clowning the 49ers.
> FIRST OF ALL...you have no room to talk, i don't re-call WINNIPEG ever having a football team - a NFL team that is, SECOND OF ALL...you know good and well that you would like to represent a team that started this DYNASTY football ish, a team that has 5 LOMBARDI TROPHIES - 1ST TO HAVE 5 SUPER BOWLS, and try to clown a beautiful city like SAN FRANCISCO...patna you smoking something. stay your trick azz in WINNIPEG, kuz you don't what this WEST COAST pimpin' is all about. :biggrin: SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS IV LIFE
> *


POst a bigger pic of your avatar and I wont say the 49ers suck!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 31 2008, 12:20 AM~12567430
> *the faiders are some fucking bad they cant even get on t.v.
> 
> All these fools say this and that about the faiders in the end ( not even god wants to see them)
> *


I saw them every week in HD!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


our season is over n we still talking shit :biggrin: 




HAPPY NEW YEAR! :biggrin:


----------



## Aceite

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 31 2008, 02:08 PM~12571386
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> our season is over n we still talking shit  :biggrin:
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

X37892456237845


----------



## SimpleGreen

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 30 2008, 10:49 PM~12565698
> *Good luck with the move if you decide to make it. I can appreciate a loyal fan to whatever team you cheer for. I can't stand for band wagon fans at all.............Not a Raider fan myself but that picture of that Raider Fan is sick...........
> 
> 49er DIE HARD right here HOMIE.........SHAOWWW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Definitely can't stand bandwagon fans!!! I hope I can make it out there in a few years for sure. I really wanna see San Fransisco. You live in Vacaville? A few guys that belong to the club I'm in have a chapter there. Vertically Challenged.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 31 2008, 02:45 PM~12571227
> *your right homie we don't have a nfl team where i live or nfl at all for that mater. does not meen a can't be a fan
> i thought this topic was about clowning 49ers and Raiders why you taking it so personal i'm not trippin on your set or car club homie. i've been a raiders fan from day one. not going to stop know
> *


FIRST OFF I AM SORRY THAT YOU ARE A FAIDER FAN --YOU MUST HAVE BEEN MOLESTED AS A CHILD TO BECOME ONE.

SECOND WHERE YOU LIVE DOESNT MATTER YOU CAN BECOME A FAN OF FOOTBALL EVEN IF YOU LIVE ON MARS --BUT A FAIDER FAN WHY? 
DID YOU PICK THEM CAUSE MAYBE YOU ARE A LITTLE HEFFTY AND BLACK MAKES YOU LOOK SKINNIER? IS IT CAUSE IF YOU WEAR A SKULL YOU WILL BE SCARY? JUST ASKING CAUSE OBVIOUSLY THESE **** ON HERE DID THAT OR ARE A LITTLE ROUNDAGE AND WEAR THERE COLORS --

BUT IF YOU ARE TRULLY A FOOTBALL FAN LOOK AT TRADITION -LOOK AT A TEAM OF WINNERS NOT LOSERS LOOK FOR 

A-TEAM

AND OUR 49ERS


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 31 2008, 02:45 PM~12571227
> *your right homie we don't have a nfl team where i live or nfl at all for that mater. does not meen a can't be a fan
> i thought this topic was about clowning 49ers and Raiders why you taking it so personal i'm not trippin on your set or car club homie. i've been a raiders fan from day one. not going to stop know
> *


 :biggrin: chuko...i'm not taking this post personal - just having some fun!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR PIMPIN' :biggrin: 

oh yeah.....still FRISCO PIMPIN' on mine


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Dec 31 2008, 04:04 PM~12571894
> *:biggrin: chuko...i'm not taking this post personal - just having some fun!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR PIMPIN' :biggrin:
> 
> oh yeah.....still FRISCO PIMPIN' on mine
> *


----------



## MonsterG

*cowboys on mine*


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 31 2008, 06:23 PM~12573085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

THEY SHOULD OF GAVE MIKE MARTZ A CHANCE I MEAN WE FINISHED OFF WINNING 7 GAMES PREYYT GOOD FOR FIRING MIKE NOLAN AND HIRING MIKE SINGLETARY.....OUR OFFENSE HAS SOME GOOD PLAYERS IN FRANK GORE,ISSAC BRUCE WHO USE TO WORK WITH MIKE MARTZ IN ST LOUIS,VERNON DAVIS,BRANDON LLYOD ,DESHAUN FOSTER AND QUATERBACK SHAUN HILL WHO WE HAVE BEEN THREW SO MANY QUATREBACKS SINCE STEVE YOUNG......THESE TEAMS BEEN THREW ALOT OF CHANGES FROM COACHES TO ROOKIE PLAYERS BUT THEY LEFT WITH A BIG WIN OVER WASHIGTON A GOOD TEAM......49ERS WILL BE A TOP CONTENDER TEAM NEXT YEAR GARANTEE.....


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Dec 31 2008, 06:29 PM~12573144
> *THEY SHOULD OF GAVE MIKE MARTZ A CHANCE I MEAN WE FINISHED OFF WINNING 7 GAMES PREYYT GOOD FOR FIRING MIKE NOLAN AND HIRING  MIKE SINGLETARY.....OUR OFFENSE HAS SOME GOOD PLAYERS IN FRANK GORE,ISSAC BRUCE WHO USE TO WORK WITH MIKE MARTZ IN ST LOUIS,VERNON DAVIS,BRANDON LLYOD ,DESHAUN FOSTER AND QUATERBACK SHAUN HILL WHO WE HAVE BEEN THREW SO MANY QUATREBACKS SINCE STEVE YOUNG......THESE TEAMS BEEN THREW ALOT OF CHANGES FROM COACHES TO ROOKIE PLAYERS BUT THEY LEFT WITH A BIG WIN OVER WASHIGTON A GOOD TEAM......49ERS WILL BE A TOP CONTENDER TEAM NEXT YEAR GARANTEE.....*


 :rofl: :rofl: :no: :no:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Dec 31 2008, 05:29 PM~12573144
> *THEY SHOULD OF GAVE MIKE MARTZ A CHANCE I MEAN WE FINISHED OFF WINNING 7 GAMES PREYYT GOOD FOR FIRING MIKE NOLAN AND HIRING  MIKE SINGLETARY.....OUR OFFENSE HAS SOME GOOD PLAYERS IN FRANK GORE,ISSAC BRUCE WHO USE TO WORK WITH MIKE MARTZ IN ST LOUIS,VERNON DAVIS,BRANDON LLYOD ,DESHAUN FOSTER AND QUATERBACK SHAUN HILL WHO WE HAVE BEEN THREW SO MANY QUATREBACKS SINCE STEVE YOUNG......THESE TEAMS BEEN THREW ALOT OF CHANGES FROM COACHES TO ROOKIE PLAYERS BUT THEY LEFT WITH A BIG WIN OVER WASHIGTON A GOOD TEAM......49ERS WILL BE A TOP CONTENDER TEAM NEXT YEAR GARANTEE.....
> *


WTF? Brandon Lloyd? He's been gone for years. :ugh:


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

I GOT A FLASH BACK SRY ...I MEANT BRYANT JOHNSON


----------



## 66ragtop

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Dec 31 2008, 05:11 PM~12572970
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Good one.......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66ragtop

> _Originally posted by SimpleGreen_@Dec 31 2008, 02:20 PM~12571483
> *Definitely can't stand bandwagon fans!!! I hope I can make it out there in a few years for sure. I really wanna see San Fransisco. You live in Vacaville? A few guys that belong to the club I'm in have a chapter there. Vertically Challenged.
> *


Can't say I have seen them around or heard of them for that matter......what they roll in? 

HAPPY NEW YEARS
:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 31 2008, 03:49 PM~12571760
> *FIRST OFF I AM SORRY THAT YOU ARE A FAIDER FAN --YOU MUST HAVE BEEN MOLESTED AS A CHILD TO BECOME ONE.
> 
> SECOND WHERE YOU LIVE DOESNT MATTER YOU CAN BECOME A FAN OF FOOTBALL EVEN IF YOU LIVE ON MARS --BUT A  FAIDER FAN WHY?
> DID YOU PICK THEM CAUSE MAYBE YOU ARE A LITTLE HEFFTY AND BLACK MAKES YOU LOOK SKINNIER? IS IT CAUSE IF YOU WEAR A SKULL YOU WILL BE SCARY? JUST ASKING CAUSE OBVIOUSLY THESE **** ON HERE DID THAT OR ARE A LITTLE ROUNDAGE AND WEAR THERE COLORS --
> 
> BUT IF YOU ARE TRULLY A FOOTBALL FAN LOOK AT TRADITION -LOOK AT A TEAM OF WINNERS NOT LOSERS LOOK FOR
> 
> A-TEAM
> 
> AND OUR 49ERS
> *



PUTITO U SHOULD BE SORRY U WERE BORNED N BEING A WHINNER NOW GO PUT ON UR MAKE UP N GO GET MY MONEY BIACHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




HAPPY NEW YEAR :biggrin: 





CHEERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Dec 31 2008, 10:04 PM~12574630
> *I GOT A FLASH BACK SRY ...I MEANT MY JOHNSON
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 31 2008, 12:17 PM~12570190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Dec 31 2008, 06:29 PM~12573144
> *THEY SHOULD OF GAVE MIKE MARTZ A CHANCE I MEAN WE FINISHED OFF WINNING 7 GAMES PREYYT GOOD FOR FIRING MIKE NOLAN AND HIRING  MIKE SINGLETARY.....OUR OFFENSE HAS SOME GOOD PLAYERS IN FRANK GORE,ISSAC BRUCE WHO USE TO WORK WITH MIKE MARTZ IN ST LOUIS,VERNON DAVIS,BRANDON LLYOD ,DESHAUN FOSTER AND QUATERBACK SHAUN HILL WHO WE HAVE BEEN THREW SO MANY QUATREBACKS SINCE STEVE YOUNG......THESE TEAMS BEEN THREW ALOT OF CHANGES FROM COACHES TO ROOKIE PLAYERS BUT THEY LEFT WITH A BIG WIN OVER WASHIGTON A GOOD TEAM......49ERS WILL BE A TOP CONTENDER TEAM NEXT YEAR GARANTEE.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SimpleGreen

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 31 2008, 11:22 PM~12574716
> *Can't say I have seen them around or heard of them for that matter......what they roll in?
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEARS
> :cheesy:
> *


Happy New years!!! A few of our Nor Cal guys have mini trucks and I think two of them roll big jacked trucks.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CuttyMobbin'

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 31 2008, 09:20 PM~12574709
> *Good one.......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Right on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BIGTITO64

all that can be said about that pic is :0 

those are faider fans 


and you know it is true


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 2 2009, 03:21 AM~12582834
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 2 2009, 04:08 AM~12582866
> *all that can be said about that pic is  :0
> 
> those are faider fans
> and you know it is true
> *




u should know, u were under water :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 2 2009, 11:50 AM~12584570
> *u should know, u were under water  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 2 2009, 04:08 AM~12582866
> *all that can be said about that pic is  :0
> 
> those are faider fans
> and you know it is true
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIGTITO64

u know it is true


----------



## CE 707




----------



## BIGTITO64

cmon you know in your heart as well i aint lying.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 3 2009, 03:07 AM~12592030
> *cmon you know in your heart as well i aint lying.
> *


you seen the tatt thats says LA on his arm :biggrin: thats the only place I have ever heard of gay gang banger


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2009, 03:14 AM~12592040
> *you seen the tatt thats says LA on his arm :biggrin: thats the only place I have ever heard of gay gang banger
> *


yes you are right -that is a L.A tat -so 7-10 dudes in l.a are raiders fans 

i have met some niner fans from l.a ---most dont like the chargers cause of diego and the others are cowboy fans ----cause of the color 


so lets recap your gay bangers are most likely FAIDER FANS WHICH MEAN I AM RIGHT AND EL RAIDER IS STILL A QUEER :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 3 2009, 03:26 AM~12592067
> *yes you are right -that is a L.A tat -so 7-10 dudes in l.a are raiders fans
> 
> i have met some niner fans from l.a ---most dont like the chargers cause of diego and the  others are cowboy fans ----cause of the color
> so lets recap your gay bangers are most likely FAIDER FANS WHICH MEAN I AM RIGHT AND EL RAIDER IS STILL A QUEER :biggrin:
> *


what a dick :biggrin: I will have to say that I really dont have a problem with the winners :0 I mean 9ers cuz we all from the bay and its a bay thang


----------



## Guest

Eagles all the way! thanks raiders for bumping us in the playoffs even though you didnt do nothing this year :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2009, 03:01 AM~12592014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63

49ERS SUCK GET OVER IT STOP LIVING INTHE PAST . LAST TIME THE RAIDERS AND 49ERS PLAYED WHO WON ? ? EVEN IF IT WAS PRE-SEASON . WE'LL ALL SEE WHEN THEY GO HEADS UP IN THE 2010 SEASON 2YRS FROM NOW .


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jan 3 2009, 10:03 AM~12592689
> *49ERS SUCK GET OVER IT STOP LIVING INTHE PAST . LAST TIME THE RAIDERS AND 49ERS PLAYED WHO WON ? ? EVEN IF IT WAS PRE-SEASON . WE'LL ALL SEE WHEN THEY GO HEADS UP IN THE 2010 SEASON 2YRS FROM NOW .
> *


not living in tha past Homie  Raiders gonna win the superbowl next year


----------



## BIGTITO64

wow someone is still eating paint chips


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Jan 3 2009, 08:30 AM~12592540
> *Eagles all the way! thanks raiders for bumping us in the playoffs even though you didnt do nothing this year  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mcnabb will get tired or injured like every year.


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 3 2009, 05:07 PM~12595057
> *wow someone is still eating paint chips
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 3 2009, 05:07 PM~12595057
> *wow someone is still eating paint chips
> *


Raiders will win one before the niners homie  
I can dream after that shitty season :angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 3 2009, 05:39 PM~12595291
> *Raiders will win one before the niners homie
> I can dream after that shitty season :angry:
> *


of course you can dream homie-hell i do i do not think the niners are ready for a super bowl for like maybe 4 years---playoffs are fine right now


and for the record as long as Al Davis is alive the faiders will never win


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jan 3 2009, 10:03 AM~12592689
> *49ERS SUCK GET OVER IT STOP LIVING INTHE PAST . LAST TIME THE RAIDERS AND 49ERS PLAYED WHO WON ? ? EVEN IF IT WAS PRE-SEASON . WE'LL ALL SEE WHEN THEY GO HEADS UP IN THE 2010 SEASON 2YRS FROM NOW .
> *



OAK won this pre-season game & we won last years game against OAK, it doesnt matter cause we always have a better season then OAK
*
0 8 S E A S O N*
NINERS 7-9
OAK 5-11


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 3 2009, 05:39 PM~12595291
> *Raiders will win one before the niners homie
> I can dream after that shitty season :angry:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: KEEP ON DREAMING QUEER


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 3 2009, 05:43 PM~12595327
> *of course you can dream homie-hell i do i do not think the niners are ready for a super bowl for like maybe 4 years---playoffs are fine right now
> and for the record as long as Al Davis is alive the faiders will never win
> *


True  Al Davis has lost it


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jan 3 2009, 05:44 PM~12595346
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: KEEP ON DREAMING QUEER
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 3 2009, 05:57 PM~12595437
> *True    Al Davis has lost it
> *


TRUE THE RAIDERS MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE IF THEY GET A NEW OWNER


----------



## CHUKO 204

Do you guys go to alot of games or is it hard to get tickets


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jan 3 2009, 06:21 PM~12595680
> *TRUE THE RAIDERS MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE IF THEY GET A NEW OWNER
> *




I guess I'll have 2 buy the team :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 3 2009, 09:41 PM~12597501
> *I guess I'll have 2 SUCK the team  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 3 2009, 09:41 PM~12597501
> *I guess I'll have 2 buy the team  :biggrin:
> *



next to your make-up


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 3 2009, 06:31 PM~12595772
> *Do you guys go to alot of games or is it hard to get tickets
> *


i do ---i go to about 4 - 5 games .


i always go see the NINERS take on the faiders no matter what then after usually opening kick-off


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 3 2009, 05:57 PM~12595437
> *True    Al Davis has lost it
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 3 2009, 05:57 PM~12595437
> *True    Al Davis has lost it
> *


that fool has been lost for a long time


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 4 2009, 12:08 AM~12598931
> *i do ---i go to about 4 - 5 games .
> i always go see the NINERS take on the faiders no matter what then after usually opening kick-off
> *


cool


----------



## Homie Styln

Niners & Raiders both need new owners, hard to talk shit for either team when they've both been bottom dwellers for a while now.. What can you brag about, getting the better draft pick slot.. :0


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jan 3 2009, 06:21 PM~12595680
> *TRUE THE RAIDERS MIGHT HAVE A CHANCE IF THEY GET A NEW OWNER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 3 2009, 11:02 PM~12598271
> *next to your make-up
> *




:uh: :uh: 



dammmmmmmmmmmmmm u gay :biggrin: 



come buy this

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381


----------



## IMPRESSIVE B.C.

49ERS DONT NEED A NEW OWNER THEY GOT EVERYTHING THEY NEED TO WORK ON THERE TEAM WE LOST ALOT OF PEOPLE WE ARE PRACTICALLY A NEW TEAM WE GOT ALOT OF YOUNG ROOKIES......GIVE US TIME WE FINALLY GOT A QUATERBACK WHO CAN HANDLE THE BALL....OUR OFFENSE HAS SOME REALLY GOOD PLAYERS AND WE NEED TO WORK ON THE DEFENSE ALITTLE .......


----------



## BIGTITO64

True that --we have to use Vernan Davis alot


----------



## 66ragtop

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 4 2009, 11:57 AM~12601922
> *Niners & Raiders both need new owners, hard to talk shit for either team when they've both been bottom dwellers for a while now.. What can you brag about, getting the better draft pick slot.. :0
> *


Well I know this..........Niners have never lost a superbowl they made it to.....They owned every single one.......FIVE TIME SUPER BOWL CHAMPS...........what we have to brag about? Exactly that.......5 can you count? Niner fans are loyal not band wagon.....SO CONSIDER THIS< I AM A LOYAL AS HELL NINER FAN TILL THE DAY I DIE!!!!
As far as the raiders.........well lets just say "I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!" They can just keep on doing what they have been for years now............MUhahahahaha......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C._@Jan 5 2009, 01:05 PM~12611802
> *49ERS DONT NEED A NEW OWNER THEY GOT EVERYTHING THEY NEED TO WORK ON THERE TEAM WE LOST ALOT OF PEOPLE WE ARE PRACTICALLY A NEW TEAM WE GOT ALOT OF YOUNG ROOKIES......GIVE US TIME WE FINALLY GOT A QUATERBACK WHO CAN HANDLE THE BALL....OUR OFFENSE HAS SOME REALLY GOOD PLAYERS AND WE NEED TO WORK ON THE DEFENSE ALITTLE .......
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 3 2009, 05:58 PM~12595448
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 4 2009, 10:17 PM~12607608
> *:uh:  :uh:
> dammmmmmmmmmmmmm u gay  :biggrin:
> come buy this
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448381
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 5 2009, 08:08 PM~12616129
> *Well I know this..........Niners have never lost a superbowl they made it to.....They owned every single one.......FIVE TIME SUPER BOWL CHAMPS...........what we have to brag about? Exactly that.......5 can you count? Niner fans are loyal not band wagon.....SO CONSIDER THIS< I AM A LOYAL AS HELL NINER FAN TILL THE DAY I DIE!!!!
> As far as the raiders.........well lets just say "I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!" They can just keep on doing what they have been for years now............MUhahahahaha......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## BIGTITO64

:angry: 


go NINERS


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVE B.C.+Jan 5 2009, 01:05 PM~12611802-->
> 
> 
> 
> 49ERS DONT NEED A NEW OWNER THEY GOT EVERYTHING THEY NEED TO WORK ON THERE TEAM WE LOST ALOT OF PEOPLE WE ARE PRACTICALLY A NEW TEAM WE GOT ALOT OF YOUNG ROOKIES......GIVE US TIME WE FINALLY GOT A QUATERBACK WHO CAN HANDLE THE BALL....OUR OFFENSE HAS SOME REALLY GOOD PLAYERS AND WE NEED TO WORK ON THE DEFENSE ALITTLE .......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With Jed running things now you can bet your ass you will see better things from the niners. the problem with our owners was the fact they didnt know shit about football. number 1 they wanted to keep the team in the family and number 2 they thought it would be a good investment owning a football team as great as the niners are. Jed cares about the niners, he always has since he was a kid. so now that he is the president he is gonna make sure the niners get back to the franchise it once was
> 
> as for our team we got some good players for sure. and yea we could use a few more key players on both sides of the ball. but whats really a killer for us is having to go threw another offensive coordinator. this will be the 7th one in 7 years. thats a new one every season. being a ex football player myself, thats a lot to put on the players to learn a new system every year! as big as these play books are now a days u can compare it to having to learning a new language in a short period of time,Every year. and threw out the season the players are still learning the system which is a good reason why we seem to finish the year off some what strong.
> 
> So think about it. if the players were finally grasping the mike martz offense towards the end of the season. imagine how good they would have been with it next year with possibly a better QB heading it (nothing against shaun hill)
> 
> but instead they have to start all over again.
> 
> now gettin rid of martz has its good points and bad. but either way its gonna hurt the team which coming off of a 7 - 9 season is the last thing we need. dont be suprised if next season starts off the same as this season did
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-66ragtop_@Jan 5 2009, 08:08 PM~12616129
> *Well I know this..........Niners have never lost a superbowl they made it to.....They owned every single one.......FIVE TIME SUPER BOWL CHAMPS...........what we have to brag about? Exactly that.......5 can you count? Niner fans are loyal not band wagon.....SO CONSIDER THIS< I AM A LOYAL AS HELL NINER FAN TILL THE DAY I DIE!!!!
> As far as the raiders.........well lets just say "I DON'T GIVE A FUCK!" They can just keep on doing what they have been for years now............MUhahahahaha......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Exactly. 

Not to mention we were the first team in the nfl to run the shot gun which was created by 49er coach Red Hickey back in 1960. and if that doesnt impress you would about bill walsh and the dominationg west coast offense??
What about all the records we set and still hold??

and not only did we win every super bowl that we played in. but we are the only team in the nfl to do that! And we were the FIRST team to win 5 Super bowls

Haters can say what they want about how bad things might be for us now. but theres no deny'n the greatness that is the San Franciso 49ers!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

WHINERS HAVE ONLY BEEN TO 5 SUPER BOWLS, DALLAS HAS GONE 8 TIMES, RECORDS MEAN NOTHING, ITS THE RINGS AND WE BOTH HAVE 5, BUT THE NINERS SUCK. IF YOU DID NOT BEAT US THIS YEAR SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 6 2009, 10:51 AM~12621507
> *WHINERS HAVE ONLY BEEN TO 5 SUPER BOWLS, DALLAS HAS GONE 8 TIMES, RECORDS MEAN NOTHING, ITS THE RINGS AND WE BOTH HAVE 5, BUT THE NINERS SUCK. IF YOU DID NOT BEAT US THIS YEAR SHUT UP!!!
> *


u been 8 times and only have 5 wins to show for it and we suck??? :uh: 

and fuck you and your team u buster. i dont knwo what your even doin here cant you read?? it says the niners and raiders not the cowboys.

maybe you cant read which is why you missed where it said pirate'n music is against the law

Get the hell outta this topic before both the niner and raider fans have to gine you a bay area beat down :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 6 2009, 09:51 AM~12621507
> *WHINERS HAVE ONLY BEEN TO 5 SUPER BOWLS, DALLAS HAS GONE 8 TIMES, RECORDS MEAN NOTHING, ITS THE RINGS AND WE BOTH HAVE 5, BUT THE NINERS SUCK. IF YOU DID NOT BEAT US THIS YEAR SHUT UP!!!
> *


FUCK THE COWGIRLS! IF YALL SO GREAT WHY YALL SITTIN AT HOME WATCHIN THE PLAYOFFS....... WHOLE BUNCH OF OVERPAID CULEROS RUNNIN AROUND THE FIELD COMING SHORT FOR ANOTHER SEASON.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jan 6 2009, 10:57 AM~12621550-->
> 
> 
> 
> u been 8 times and only have 5 wins to show for it and we suck???  :uh:
> 
> and fuck you and your team u buster. i dont knwo what your even doin here cant you read?? it says the niners and raiders not the cowboys.
> 
> maybe you cant read which you messed where it said pirate'n music is against the law
> 
> Get the hell outta this topic before both the niner and raider fans have to gine you a bay area beat down  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL PATRON_@Jan 6 2009, 01:33 PM~12622804
> *FUCK THE COWGIRLS! IF YALL SO GREAT WHY YALL SITTIN AT HOME WATCHIN THE PLAYOFFS....... WHOLE BUNCH OF OVERPAID CULEROS RUNNIN AROUND THE FIELD COMING SHORT FOR ANOTHER SEASON.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

no hagan corajes se le va arrugar el cutiz :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 6 2009, 03:10 PM~12623729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit gave me fuckin goose bumps. bad ass!!!!!! theres some exclusive ass footage in that video


----------



## Nasty

:0 :0 :0 :0 
gotta give the kid credit. it was pretty funny. the best parts at the end


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 31 2008, 07:39 PM~11229477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 6 2009, 06:01 AM~12620104
> *:angry:
> go NINERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 6 2009, 10:57 AM~12621550
> *u been 8 times and only have 5 wins to show for it and we suck???  :uh:
> 
> and fuck you and your team u buster. i dont knwo what your even doin here cant you read?? it says the niners and raiders not the cowboys.
> 
> maybe you cant read which is why you missed where it said pirate'n music is against the law
> 
> Get the hell outta this topic before both the niner and raider fans have to gine you a bay area beat down  :biggrin:
> *



YOU GOT IT ALL MIXED UP FOO, YOU WERE BAGGING ABOUT BEING THE FIRST TO HAVE 5 RINGS, GOOD REASON TO BRAG. THEN YOU SAID THAT I WAS NOT ALLOWED N THIS TOPIC. WELL THE TOPIC READS RAIDERS AND FORTY NINERS BS, POST IT HERE PLEASE. WELL, I AGREE BOTH TEAMS ARE BS, AND WELL, I POSTED IT. AS FOR BEING A BUSTER, YOU'RE THE ONE FROM THE GAY AREA, NOT ME. HAVE A BAD OFF SEASON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 6 2009, 06:55 PM~12625954
> *YOU GOT IT ALL MIXED UP FOO, YOU WERE BAGGING ABOUT BEING THE FIRST TO HAVE 5 RINGS, GOOD REASON TO BRAG. THEN YOU SAID THAT I WAS NOT ALLOWED N THIS TOPIC. WELL THE TOPIC READS RAIDERS AND FORTY NINERS BS, POST IT HERE PLEASE. WELL, I AGREE BOTH TEAMS ARE BS, AND WELL, I POSTED IT. AS FOR BEING A BUSTER, YOU'RE THE ONE FROM THE GAY AREA, NOT ME. HAVE A BAD OFF SEASON :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You make no sense, never do

your an idiot and always will be nuff said  

trying to explain to you how much of a idiot you really are is like another full time job which just goes to show how big of a idiot you really are, you just dont get it and probably never will.

so in closing i will end this nicely with a Fuck you and have a nice day :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I HOPE YOU HAVE A ROTTEN DAY. WHAT IS IT THAT YOU DO NOT UNDERSTAND? WHINERS SUCK, FADERS SUCK, YOU SUCK. PLAIN N SIMPLE.


----------



## 66ragtop

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 6 2009, 09:51 AM~12621507
> *WHINERS HAVE ONLY BEEN TO 5 SUPER BOWLS, DALLAS HAS GONE 8 TIMES, RECORDS MEAN NOTHING, ITS THE RINGS AND WE BOTH HAVE 5, BUT THE NINERS SUCK. IF YOU DID NOT BEAT US THIS YEAR SHUT UP!!!
> *


We will never shut up......EVER!!!!!! so don't bother asking us to. Besides what did the Cowboys do? NADA!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go to eight dances to only win five.......ROFL................


----------



## SimpleGreen

Cowbitches can suck a dick, for real. Raiders and 49'ers have way better fans than some ******* team from the state of steers and queers!!!! Much respect to the Bay Area!!! Raider Nation 4Life!!


----------



## 66ragtop

> _Originally posted by SimpleGreen_@Jan 6 2009, 07:53 PM~12627393
> *Cowbitches can suck a dick, for real. Raiders and 49'ers have way better fans than some ******* team from the state of steers and queers!!!! Much respect to the Bay Area!!! Raider Nation 4Life!!
> *


Simon........It's all about the Bay Area .......................SHAOW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhgwmwT2JeU


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 6 2009, 09:01 PM~12627500
> *Simon........It's all about the Bay Area .......................SHAOW
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhgwmwT2JeU
> *


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 6 2009, 10:51 AM~12621507
> *WHINERS HAVE ONLY BEEN TO 5 SUPER BOWLS, DALLAS HAS GONE 8 TIMES, RECORDS MEAN NOTHING, ITS THE RINGS AND WE BOTH HAVE 5, BUT THE NINERS SUCK. IF YOU DID NOT BEAT US THIS YEAR SHUT UP!!!
> *


*** :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:0 :0


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 6 2009, 09:01 PM~12627500
> *Simon........It's all about the Bay Area .......................SHAOW
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhgwmwT2JeU
> *



SHAOW???? HOW GAY IS THAT? WHAT'S NEXT? A LAP DANCE? STAY DOWN GAY AREA


----------



## nathizle

SSHHHHAAAOOOOWWWWW!! Norhtern cali status ya dig!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 7 2009, 10:16 AM~12632030
> *SHAOW???? HOW GAY IS THAT? WHAT'S NEXT? A LAP DANCE? STAY DOWN GAY AREA
> *


what is next is for you to shut the fuck up ---now go spin a record hoe :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 7 2009, 08:46 PM~12638145
> *what is next is for you to shut the fuck up ---now go spin a record hoe :cheesy:
> *



HERE'S ONE FOR THE BAY AREA, IT'S BY THE VILLAGE PEOPLE, Y.M.C.A.,
NOW DANCE TRICK!!!!!


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 7 2009, 10:44 PM~12639569
> *HERE'S ONE FOR THE BAY AREA, IT'S BY THE VILLAGE PEOPLE, Y.M.C.A.,
> NOW DANCE TRICK!!!!!
> *


ILL DANCE WITH YOUR MOM LOL  BY THE WAY NINNERS BIIIIIITTTCCCHHHH


----------



## EL RAIDER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 7 2009, 09:16 AM~12632030
> *SHAOW???? HOW GAY IS THAT? WHAT'S NEXT? A LAP DANCE? STAY DOWN GAY AREA
> *



Looks like someone doesnt like the Bay Area. hno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 8 2009, 02:39 AM~12640976
> *Looks like someone doesnt like the Bay Area.  hno:
> *



IT'S GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH LIKING THE BAY AREA OR NOT, I'VE MET SOME VERY FIRME GENTE UP THERE. IT'S A RAIDER, NINER BS TOPIC, I'M RESPONDING, AND PEOPLE ARE GETTING THEIR BUTTS HURT BECAUSE BOTH TEAMS ARE JUST THAT, B.S.


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHINITOS MATEMATICOS.


Eran una vez dos matemeticos chinos que andaban de viaje por N.Y.; esa noche decidieron ir a un table dance y deleitar sus diminutos ojos con la belleza de la mujer de occidente.
Siendo economistas y para no pagar la entrada en vano, acordaron que solo uno de ellos iba a entrar y si estaba bien el ambiente, avisar?a al otro por medio del mesero.
Cuando entra el chinito, pues se maravillo con el lugar, no solo utilizo la vista, sino que aparte de la barra libre, había libertad de 'meter las manos en la masa'.
Después de una hora, finalmente le mando al amigo una nota con el mesero que
decía:
61, 31, 41, / + 31 + 41, 20, 20, 20, 20
Cuando el chinito vio esto entro
corriendo al lugar.
El mesero se había quedado sorprendido de que solo con números hubiera entendido y fue a preguntarle a los chinitos que significaban, a lo que
respondieron: '¡¡¡Ah! Mul sencilo'
61, 31, 41, / + 31 + 41, 20, 20, 20
Se senta uno, tenta uno, calenta uno, entle mas tenta uno, mas calenta uno........vente, vente, vente


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 8 2009, 09:25 AM~12642075
> *CHINITOS MATEMATICOS.
> Eran una vez dos matemeticos chinos que andaban de viaje por N.Y.;  esa noche decidieron ir a un table dance y deleitar sus diminutos ojos con la belleza de la mujer de occidente.
> Siendo economistas y para no pagar la entrada en vano, acordaron que solo uno de ellos iba a entrar y si estaba bien el ambiente, avisar?a al otro por medio del mesero.
> Cuando entra el chinito, pues se maravillo con el lugar, no solo utilizo la vista, sino que aparte de la barra libre, había libertad de 'meter las manos en la masa'.
> Después de una hora, finalmente le mando al amigo una nota con el mesero que
> decía:
> 61, 31, 41, / + 31 + 41, 20, 20, 20, 20
> Cuando el chinito vio esto entro
> corriendo al lugar.
> El mesero se había quedado sorprendido de que solo con números hubiera entendido y fue a preguntarle a los chinitos que significaban, a lo que
> respondieron: '¡¡¡Ah! Mul sencilo'
> 61, 31, 41, / + 31 + 41, 20, 20, 20
> Se senta uno, tenta uno, calenta uno, entle mas tenta uno, mas calenta uno........vente, vente, vente
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## munozfamily

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 8 2009, 07:44 AM~12641838
> *IT'S GOT NOTHING TO DO WITH LIKING THE BAY AREA OR NOT, I'VE MET SOME VERY FIRME GENTE UP THERE. IT'S A RAIDER, NINER BS TOPIC, I'M RESPONDING, AND PEOPLE ARE GETTING THEIR BUTTS HURT BECAUSE BOTH TEAMS ARE JUST THAT, B.S.
> *


Well you need to pm the person who started the thread or an administrator if it really bothers you that much....This thread was created by a coo homie who didnt want any other threads taken over by football! So here we are! If you dont like it dont come in here!


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

> Well you need to pm the person who started the thread or an administrator if it really bothers you that much....This thread was created by a coo homie who didnt want any other threads taken over by football! So here we are! If you dont like it dont come in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> Well you need to pm the person who started the thread or an administrator if it really bothers you that much....This thread was created by a coo homie who didnt want any other threads taken over by football! So here we are! If you dont like it dont come in here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :0 :0


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 7 2009, 10:16 AM~12632030
> *SHAOW???? HOW GAY IS THAT? WHAT'S NEXT? A LAP DANCE? STAY DOWN GAY AREA
> *


This coming from a guy who begged to play at shows in the Bay Area. :uh:


----------



## LsMoReNa

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 8 2009, 09:25 AM~12642075
> *CHINITOS MATEMATICOS.
> Eran una vez dos matemeticos chinos que andaban de viaje por N.Y.;  esa noche decidieron ir a un table dance y deleitar sus diminutos ojos con la belleza de la mujer de occidente.
> Siendo economistas y para no pagar la entrada en vano, acordaron que solo uno de ellos iba a entrar y si estaba bien el ambiente, avisar?a al otro por medio del mesero.
> Cuando entra el chinito, pues se maravillo con el lugar, no solo utilizo la vista, sino que aparte de la barra libre, había libertad de 'meter las manos en la masa'.
> Después de una hora, finalmente le mando al amigo una nota con el mesero que
> decía:
> 61, 31, 41, / + 31 + 41, 20, 20, 20, 20
> Cuando el chinito vio esto entro
> corriendo al lugar.
> El mesero se había quedado sorprendido de que solo con números hubiera entendido y fue a preguntarle a los chinitos que significaban, a lo que
> respondieron: '¡¡¡Ah! Mul sencilo'
> 61, 31, 41, / + 31 + 41, 20, 20, 20
> Se senta uno, tenta uno, calenta uno, entle mas tenta uno, mas calenta uno........vente, vente, vente
> *


HILLARIOUS!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: HORA SI ME HICIERON REIR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

Jimmy Raye!?!?!?!?!? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



We'ra Screwed! :angry:


----------



## himbone

I guess you guys will be out with the family or working on your cars this sunday. I myself will be watching my steelers go for supebowl ring #6


----------



## Aint no Body!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 29 2009, 10:25 AM~12848839
> *I guess you guys will be out with the family or working on your cars this sunday. I myself will be watching my steelers go for supebowl ring #6
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO"

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 29 2009, 10:25 AM~12848839
> *I guess you guys will be out with the family or working on your cars this sunday. I myself will be watching my steelers go for supebowl ring #6
> *


I watched! I didn`t like! :angry:


----------



## locs_650

This page has not been active for a bit ... now that it is closer to the season starting .... lets get it started ..... 





* FUCK THE RAIDERS *


----------



## EL PATRON

This page has not been active for a bit ... now that it is closer to the season starting .... lets get it started ..... 
*<span style=\'color:red\'>que chingen a su madre los gueyes!*


----------



## EL RAIDER

> This page has not been active for a bit ... now that it is closer to the season starting .... lets get it started .....
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>que chingen a su madre los gueyes!
> *


*


los players right?*


----------



## locs_650

> X99999999999999999999999999999[/size]
> que chingen a su madre los gueyes!


los players right?
[/quote]

I had to start this so that way they are not talking shit in your show thread bro ....


----------



## exotic rider

FUCK IT, I'M IN .. FUCK THE NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


----------



## EL PATRON

[/quote]
los players right?
[/quote]
Los que no tienen un ojo guey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
si quieres ser uno de los jugadores ven pa sacarte el ojo! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 27 2009, 09:58 AM~14013482
> *FUCK IT, I'M IN .. FUCK THE NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2009, 09:34 AM~14013223
> *This page has not been active for a bit ... now that it is closer to the season starting .... lets get it started .....
> FUCK THE RAIDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2009, 10:12 AM~14013618
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 










































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2009, 10:12 AM~14013611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEND ME YOUR ADD OR I CAN BRING THEM TO YOU THIS WEEKEND. YOU LEFT THESE HERE ON SUNDAY. I FOUND THEM WHERE YOUR TENT WAS AT.......


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@May 27 2009, 10:19 AM~14013672
> *SEND ME YOUR ADD OR I CAN BRING THEM TO YOU THIS WEEKEND. YOU LEFT THESE HERE ON SUNDAY. I FOUND THEM WHERE YOUR TENT WAS AT.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you found my girls thong .... i was wondering why you were rolling away so fast sniffing something .... 


they didn't fit you i guess ....


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2009, 10:23 AM~14013718
> *Damn you found my girls thong .... i was wondering why you were rolling away so fast sniffing something ....
> they didn't fit you i guess ....
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RAIDERS SUCK


----------



## EL RAIDER

> los players right?


I had to start this so that way they are not talking shit in your show thread bro ....
[/quote]


:biggrin: 



> FUCK IT, I'M IN .. FUCK THE NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!! :h5:


  
los players right?
[/quote]
Los que no tienen un ojo guey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
si quieres ser uno de los jugadores ven pa sacarte el ojo! :biggrin:
[/quote]

ok just checking por q cuando mandan saluday a mi mama pido una prestada :biggrin: 




FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK DA WHINNERS :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> I had to start this so that way they are not talking shit in your show thread bro ....


 :biggrin: 
 

los players right?
[/quote]
Los que no tienen un ojo guey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
si quieres ser uno de los jugadores ven pa sacarte el ojo! :biggrin:
[/quote]

ok just checking por q cuando mandan saluday a mi mama pido una prestada :biggrin: 
FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK DA WHINNERS :biggrin:
[/quote]

FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK DA TRAITORS


----------



## locs_650

Name one thing that the faiders have done good in the off season .....


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2009, 10:35 AM~14013849
> *Name one thing that the faiders have done good in the off season .....
> *


NOT PLAY :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2009, 09:35 AM~14013849
> *Name one thing that the faiders have done good in the off season .....
> *


they took their make-up off? :dunno:


----------



## Guezo1

FUCK THE OAKLAND TRADERS.... NINNERS TO THE FOOLEST U KNOW IT BABY...........TAKE THEM BACK TO LOS SCANGLES


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Raiders do not deserve to be on the Cowboys schedule. Especially on turkey day.


Raiders suck!!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 03:07 PM~14016638
> *The Raiders do not deserve to be on the Cowboys schedule. Especially on turkey day.
> Raiders suck!!!!!!!
> *


Like i told you bright and early on sunday when you got to the Socios show .... fuck the cowboys ....


----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2009, 03:13 PM~14016696
> *Like i told you bright and early on sunday when you got to the Socios show .... fuck the cowboys ....
> *



I don't believe you said that. You asked me "wassup with those niners", then I laughed.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 03:07 PM~14016638
> *The Raiders do not deserve to be on the Cowboys schedule. Especially on turkey day.
> Raiders suck!!!!!!!
> *



no enpieses cabron :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 27 2009, 03:18 PM~14016745
> *I don't believe you said that. You asked me "wassup with those niners", then I laughed.
> *


There was two of us there .... and i did say fuck the cowboys ... all you said was it's all in fun .... you are right .... but still fuck the cowboys ....


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 27 2009, 03:21 PM~14016773
> *no enpieses cabron  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## ABEL760

HERES ONE FOR ALL MY NINER FANS.....


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@May 27 2009, 04:34 PM~14017670
> *HERES ONE FOR ALL MY NINER FANS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck the Raiders :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## lowtoad

> _Originally posted by Guezo1_@May 27 2009, 10:15 AM~14014281
> *FUCK THE OAKLAND TRADERS.... NINNERS TO THE FOOLEST U KNOW IT BABY...........TAKE THEM BACK TO LOS SCANGLES
> *


Traders? Foolest?

:twak: :twak: :twak: 

Enough said, er typed.
Oh yeah, FUCK THE NINERS, TO THE FULLEST!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowtoad

Misspelling shit, just makes you look STOOPETTE!


----------



## cali

OAKLAND RAIDERS......


----------



## Tres Generacions




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## djmikethecholodj

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 27 2009, 03:31 PM~14016878
> *There was two of us there .... and i did say fuck the cowboys ... all you said was it's all in fun .... you are right .... but still fuck the cowboys ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

Raiders got their star qb worry'n more about how he looks in public then how he does on the field, yea they are gonna do great this year!! lol

:thumbsdown: :uh: 











































































*FUCK THE RAIDERS!!!!*

Kthanxbye


----------



## 49er4life

looks like he can party!! but he cant play 4 shit


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@May 29 2009, 03:01 PM~14039287
> *looks like he can party!! but he cant play 4 shit
> *


----------



## exotic rider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: exotic rider, locs_650

WHAT'S UP BRO? FUCK THE 49ERS! uffin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 5 2009, 09:21 AM~14103469
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: exotic rider, locs_650
> 
> WHAT'S UP BRO? FUCK THE 49ERS! uffin:
> *


Shit just here at work .... What are you up to? 





* FUCK THE RAIDERS *


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 29 2009, 03:28 PM~14038930
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Just thought i would show you a picture of your cowgirlS. AND YOU WERE SAYING THE NINER WERE GAY. 










IS THIS TONY **** AND JASON WHIP ME PLEASE


----------



## stonedraiders1213

GOOD OL 49ER MAN LOVE


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 5 2009, 10:02 AM~14103825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats sad but funny about that picture is the fact that it aint photoshopped at all :0


----------



## 49er4life

those *** COWBOYS shit is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah fuck those fuckin Dallas ****'s!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 5 2009, 09:56 AM~14103775
> *GOOD OL 49ER MAN LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW CUTE! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 5 2009, 09:54 PM~14109122
> *HOW CUTE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 5 2009, 10:02 AM~14103825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mas putos..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## waters64

We will see who laughing crabtree is a overated bitch. this is Raider nation.


----------



## $piff

> [/quote
> gay con su mano doblada smell my fist hno: :burn:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by waters64_@Jun 30 2009, 04:02 AM~14338109
> *We will see who laughing crabtree is a overated bitch. this is Raider nation.
> *


FUCK THE RAIDERS and their GAY NATION .....


----------



## exotic rider

FUCK THE NINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 30 2009, 10:20 AM~14340128
> *FUCK THE RAIDERS and their GAY NATION .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CuttyMobbin'

Nothing but red and gold up in here babyy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jun 30 2009, 04:47 PM~14343809
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 30 2009, 09:20 AM~14340128
> *FUCK THE RAIDERS and their GAY NATION .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TYPICAL TRAIDERS.. :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings

* NNNNNIIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSSS*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Jun 30 2009, 11:59 PM~14348534
> * NNNNNIIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSSS
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## eddieh '64

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 28 2009, 10:36 AM~14024905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Midwest Showdown

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## 408sjsharkin

TTT FUCK THE RAIDERS


----------



## munozfamily

:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 30 2009, 05:20 PM~14344147
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Showdown

INDOOR SHOW AUGUST 9TH NOVI MI


















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


MOVE IN TIME ON SATURDAY IS 12NOON-4PM AND SUNDAY 8AM -11AM NO EXCEPTIONS!!! IF YOUR NOT IN WHEN THE DOOR CLOSES YOU WILL GIVE UP YOUR SPOT ON THE FLOOR!!!


----------



## topdog

NINNNNERRRRSSSSSSSS BIIIIITTCCCHHHESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## exotic rider

RAAAIDEEEEERRRRRRRSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 4 2009, 08:39 AM~14670167
> *NINNNNERRRRSSSSSSSS ARE BIIIIITTCCCHHHESSSSSSSSSSS
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 4 2009, 08:47 AM~14670246
> *RAAAIDEEEEERRRRRRRSSUUUUUUUUCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jul 2 2009, 08:29 PM~14367473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G2G_Al




----------



## 49er4life

What happend to the ChokeLand Raiders!!!!!!!! Sorry ass team :roflmao: maybe next time bitchess!!!!!! :tears:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Aug 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14856936
> *What happend to the ChokeLand Raiders!!!!!!!! Sorry ass team :roflmao:  maybe next time bitchess!!!!!! :tears:
> *


----------



## 408sjsharkin




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

WIN OR LOSE IT'S RAIDERS TIL I DIE


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Aug 23 2009, 06:13 PM~14857125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIN OR LOSE IT'S FAIDERS TIL I CRY*






YOU SUCK


----------



## EL RAIDER

fuck it sucks 2 loose 2 this whinners but hey a win is a win enjoy it got this years win, congrats  




still a RAIDER for life


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by 49er4life_@Aug 23 2009, 05:58 PM~14856936
> *What happend to the ChokeLand Raiders!!!!!!!! Sorry ass team :roflmao:  maybe next time bitchess!!!!!! :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: that's what i'm talking about - NNNNNIIIIINNNNNEEEEERRRRRSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 23 2009, 08:59 PM~14859179
> *fuck it sucks 2 loose 2 this whinners but hey a win is a win enjoy it  got this years win, congrats
> still a RAIDER for life
> *


X4


----------



## locs_650

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 24 2009, 10:20 AM~14863545
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK THOSE ****!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Aug 24 2009, 10:31 AM~14863680
> *FUCK THOSE ****!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOW .... How do you know they are **** did they violate you or something?


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 24 2009, 03:03 PM~14866413
> *WOW .... How do you know they are **** did they violate you or something?
> *


LOOK WHERE THEY'RE FROM! :dunno:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 23 2009, 08:59 PM~14859179
> *fuck it sucks 2 loose 2 this whinners but hey a win is a win enjoy it  got this years win, congrats
> still a RAIDER for life
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cheetoh805

atz Rite Cowboys Ese :thumbsup: Thats Cool Raiders Beat The Pads Of Our "Scrubs" Thats Cool U Can Keep It Record It Take A Still Photo Whatever U Haider Fans Want Come Ragular Season Were Gonna Give U Sauce Por Atras "COWBOYS FOR LIFE BABY" :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## estupert'n'uface

raiders need to just hang it up or shoot al davis in the head. i don't know anyone in thier right mind that pays a rookie 39 million dollars and releases him after one season. shit for 39 million i'd be the fuckin' tackling dumby. for all the niner haters the raiders have 3 superbowls all spread out since the silent era. within one decade the niners had 5 and the team of the 80's. raiders you guys were better off down in l.a. lets face it you guys can go into your black hole, paint your faces, scream as loud as you want but in the end your team only won 2 games last year. the only thing the raiders have going for them is the cheerleaders 'cus it ain't the football team. LONG LIVE THE NINERS, CANDLESTICK PARK AND ALL THE NINER FAITHFUL. TALK DOESN'T WIN GAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABEL760

> _Originally posted by estupert'n'uface_@May 28 2010, 05:38 PM~17636336
> *raiders need to just hang it up or shoot al davis in the head. i don't know anyone in thier right mind that pays a rookie 39 million dollars and releases him after one season. shit for 39 million i'd be the fuckin' tackling dumby. for all the niner haters the raiders have 3 superbowls all spread out since the silent era. within one decade the niners had 5 and the team of the 80's. raiders you guys were better off down in l.a. lets face it you guys can go into your black hole, paint your faces, scream as loud as you want but in the end your team only won 2 games last year. the only thing the raiders have going for them is the cheerleaders 'cus it ain't the football team. LONG LIVE THE NINERS, CANDLESTICK PARK AND ALL THE NINER FAITHFUL. TALK DOESN'T WIN GAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WELL SAID BRO... :thumbsup


----------



## 925rider

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Gypsy

TTT TO THE BIG GAME :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

LET ME SAY IT 1st...... FUCK THE NINERS!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*RAIDERS FUCK THE 49FAGS[/COLOR*]


----------



## LowriderLobo

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66

WIN OR LOSE IT'S RAIDERS TIL I DIE
x66


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## exotic rider




----------



## Manuel

RAIDERS AINT SHIT JUST A BIG ASS BLACK HOLE WHERE THEE TRAIN WENT....EVEN YOUR CHEERLEADERS NEED TO PUT A BAG OVER THERE FACE. WANNA BE PIRATES,,,LOL


----------



## 925rider

]


----------



## Uso Breeze

Silver and Black til I die!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: WHAT TIME NINERS GOING TO SPANK THAT ASS ? CAN I GET TRAIDER TO ANSWER THAT QUESTION ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Oct 17 2010, 10:20 AM~18832970
> *:biggrin:  WHAT  TIME NINERS  GOING TO SPANK  THAT ASS ?  CAN I GET TRAIDER  TO ANSWER THAT  QUESTION ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


I GOT DUB ON IT...... WHAT'S UP? :dunno: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## exotic rider




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

DUB ON IT KOOL I WILL BE BYE LATER TO PICK UP MY DUB CARLITO,,, MIGHT BE OVER HALF TIME ,


----------



## Diehard64

Smith will be on his back part of the day & THEE RAIDERS will be taking his picks for a TDs the rest of the day Day. Game starts at 1:05 will be over at 1:06. 0-6 for the Whiners :uh:


----------



## 62bird

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bivos 64

can we get a moment of silence for all those raider fans who are still suffering.............


----------



## LowriderLobo

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Oct 17 2010, 04:22 PM~18835310
> *can we get a moment of silence      for all those raider fans who are still suffering.............
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## double o

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Oct 17 2010, 06:22 PM~18835310
> *can we get a moment of silence      for all those raider fans who are still suffering.............
> *


 :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## northbay

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Oct 17 2010, 09:53 AM~18832821
> *Silver and Black til I die!
> *


RIP with the raiders homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo

pgba6CP2mIg?hd=1

OH YEAH, TRAIDERS GOT THERE :buttkick:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 17 2010, 05:15 PM~18835239
> *NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:yes: THAT'S RIGHT!


----------



## BIGTITO64

NINERS BABY</span>


----------



## CuttyMobbin'




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 17 2010, 11:52 PM~18839146
> *NINERS BABY</span>
> *


x100000000000000, where, the FUCK THAY AT


----------



## chicanolegacysf

Not even on our worst season record could yall faider beat us!....NINER EMPIRE!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by biglouz64_@Oct 17 2010, 05:22 PM~18835310
> *can we get a moment of silence      for all those raider fans who are still suffering.............
> *



how about 4 years :tears: :tears: :tears: 




RAIDER NATION TILL I DIE! :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 18 2010, 10:24 AM~18841119
> *
> RAIDER NATION TILL I DIE! :biggrin:
> *




X2


----------



## mr84caprice

SEAHAWKS WILL SMACK THE NINERS AND RAIDERS. GO HAWKS WE RULE THE WEST COAST.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 18 2010, 10:59 AM~18841424
> *SEAHAWKS WILL SMACK THE NINERS AND RAIDERS. GO HAWKS WE RULE THE WEST COAST.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trokita53

RAIDERS ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!1!!1!!!!!THIS IS FOR THE :barf: 49ERS :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Oct 18 2010, 10:59 AM~18841424
> *SEAHAWKS WILL SUCK THE NINERS DICKS. GO NINERS THEY RULE
> *


FIXED LMFAO


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 18 2010, 11:50 AM~18841803
> *FIXED LMFAO
> *


 :uh: YOUR MAKING US LOOK LIKE **** ^:angry:


----------



## Suicydal65

yall still wanna blame russell??

the raiders just suck no matter what


----------



## Suicydal65

oh & the niners suck too


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 18 2010, 01:40 PM~18842702
> *:uh: YOUR MAKING US LOOK LIKE **** ^:angry:
> *


bro??? like really im a niner fan i talk my shit homie to any other fan there's no team like mine and as us lookin like **** look in the mirror cause there aint no **** over here bro


----------



## raiderg68

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 19 2010, 08:20 AM~18849946
> *bro??? like really im a niner fan i talk my shit homie to any other fan there's no team like mine and as us lookin like **** look in the mirror cause there aint no **** over here bro
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA

Raaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiddddddddeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrsssssssss


----------



## tatman




----------



## 408 certified

THAT WAS WORST GAME IVE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE. THEY BOTH SUCK. IT IS WHAT IT IS. 


BUT IM STILL A RAIDER 4 LIFE  WIN LOSE OR TIE RAIDER TIL I DIE YEA HEARD


----------



## EL RAIDER

I can't believe this fuckers get pay millions of dollars 2 play like that :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## lupe

49ers homie's this for the raiders :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

I HATE TO SAY I TOLD YOU SO BUT I TOLD YOU SO MOTHER FUCKERS GONNA LOSE ,,NINERS DOG ; A WINS A WIN .WHAT UP EXOTIC , :dunno: HIT ME WHEN I COULD PICK UP THAT DUB :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 18 2010, 10:24 AM~18841119
> *how about 40 years  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> RAIDER NATION SUCK COCK WHT WONT THEY DIE !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


fixed buddy :happysad:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Oct 20 2010, 01:07 AM~18858382
> *fixed buddy :happysad:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## exotic rider

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Oct 19 2010, 08:20 AM~18849946
> *bro??? like really im a niner fan i talk my shit homie to any other fan there's no team like mine and as us lookin like **** look in the mirror cause there aint no **** over here bro
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP




----------



## RAIDER NATION

LOVE THIS SHIT


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18940200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS SHIT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

damn i forgot about this topic :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18940200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS SHIT
> *


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 4 2010, 04:46 PM~18987078
> *damn i forgot about this topic  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME REFRESH YOUR MEMORY...













































YOUR AVATAR SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHAT YOU WANT & WHAT YOU GET ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 4 2010, 08:49 PM~18989715
> *LET ME REFRESH YOUR MEMORY...
> YOUR AVATAR SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHAT YOU WANT & WHAT YOU GET ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS.
> *


     


whats up bro!


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 5 2010, 08:21 AM~18993249
> *
> whats up bro!
> *


HOW YOU BEEN? :biggrin: 
:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 29 2010, 10:34 AM~18940200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS SHIT
> *


FUCK HELMET TO HELMET.....WE CATCH AND DIP MOTHA FUCKERS


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Oct 20 2010, 01:07 AM~18858382
> *fixed buddy :happysad:
> *



another cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 5 2010, 12:42 PM~18995057
> *another cheerleader  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by [B_@~
> *EL FAIDER*,Nov 5 2010, 12:42 PM~18995057]
> im a whore cheerleader  :biggrin:
> [/b]


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Oct 29 2010, 11:34 AM~18940200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS SHIT
> *


 :h5:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 6 2010, 12:33 PM~19001687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 925rider




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Nov 6 2010, 01:16 PM~19001881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## northbay

the real bay area team


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

NINERS POR VIDA


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Nov 7 2010, 01:12 AM~19005967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the real gay team
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: NINER FANS DONT GIVE A FUCKKKKKKKK AS LONG AS WE KEEP BEATEN THOSE SORRY ASSSSS L.A. RAIDERS OPPPPS THEY MOVE BACK TO OAKLAND TRAIDERS :dunno:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Nov 6 2010, 02:16 PM~19001881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Nov 6 2010, 12:32 PM~19001685-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 6 2010, 12:33 PM~19001687
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 6 2010, 12:33 PM~19001692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 6 2010, 12:34 PM~19001695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 6 2010, 12:34 PM~19001697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: We get it, you're a raider fan. Someone's tryin too hard.


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Nov 7 2010, 08:20 AM~19006687
> *:biggrin:  NINER  FANS  DONT GIVE A    FUCKKKKKKKK    AS  LONG AS  WE  KEEP BEATEN THOSE  SORRY ASSSSS    L.A. RAIDERS  OPPPPS  THEY  MOVE BACK  TO  OAKLAND  TRAIDERS    :dunno:
> *


Theyre levas G. 
Dont know which side of the state to Rep.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 7 2010, 02:22 PM~19008422
> *:uh: We get it, you're a raider fan. Someone's tryin too hard.
> *


 :uh: :rofl: :drama:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Nov 7 2010, 02:22 PM~19008422
> *:uh: We get it, you're a raider fan. Someone's tryin too hard.
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2010, 01:41 PM~19008565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 925rider




----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2010, 04:59 PM~19010318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 FUK YEAH ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Nov 7 2010, 07:08 PM~19010382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by THE CRITIC_@Nov 7 2010, 08:11 PM~19011035
> *FUK YEAH ALL DAY EVERY DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :werd:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## krysler300

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 7 2010, 08:11 AM~19006648
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hahahahahahhahaha simon!


----------



## chewie

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2010, 05:59 PM~19010318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## titolokz




----------



## BIGTITO64

co-signed


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2010, 01:38 PM~19008533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

Dam don't here no miner fans talking.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2010, 01:38 PM~19008542
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

*Que chingen a su madre los raiders!* uffin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 7 2010, 01:37 PM~19008527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: Thats a cute lil poem. Did you write that yourself?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 8 2010, 12:09 PM~19016563
> *Que chingen a su madre los raiders! uffin:
> *



no tienen guey :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



U KNOW U SAW THE GAME FOO


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 8 2010, 01:25 PM~19017485
> *no tienen guey  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NINERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> *


Que paso El Faider :biggrin: what you been up to?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 8 2010, 02:52 PM~19017683
> *Que paso El Faider :biggrin:  what you been up to?
> *



just going to shows ya sabes and enjoying my RAIDERS winning :biggrin: y tu cabron?


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 8 2010, 01:53 PM~19017704
> *just going to shows ya sabes and enjoying my RAIDERS winning  :biggrin:  y tu cabron?
> *


a toda madre, im tryna be like you except for the raider part lol  
nah we good bro just marinating working on the projects, no queda de otra


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 8 2010, 02:59 PM~19017742
> *a toda madre, im tryna be like you except for the raider part lol
> nah we good bro just marinating working on the projects, no queda de otra
> *




es todo cabron


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RDominguez1987

#1 AFC West
Raiders


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Nov 8 2010, 08:53 PM~19020396
> *#1 AFC West
> Raiders
> 
> *


  :h5:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by rdominguez1987_@Nov 8 2010, 06:53 PM~19020396
> *#1 AFC West
> Raiders
> 
> *


Actually you are #2, second place buddy Kansas City still in first place :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 9 2010, 09:08 AM~19024487
> *Actually you are #2, second place buddy Kansas City still in first place :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 9 2010, 09:08 AM~19024487
> *Actually you are #2, second place buddy Kansas City still in first place :biggrin:
> *




te digo cabron q sabes mas de los RAIDERS q tus pussies huh :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 10:16 AM~19025349
> *te digo cabron q sabes mas de los RAIDERS q tus pussies huh  :biggrin:
> *


no te me enojes mija! if we win next week we will be in second place too lol :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 9 2010, 10:08 AM~19024487
> *Actually you are #2, second place buddy Kansas City still in first place :biggrin:
> *


WILL BE THERE SOON......... :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Nov 9 2010, 12:11 PM~19025715
> *no te me enojes mija! if we win next week we will be in second place too lol :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


that's a big IF :biggrin: 


mejor keep cheering for the RAIDERS


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 12:37 PM~19025915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that's a big IF  :biggrin:
> mejor keep cheering for the RAIDERS
> *


X2   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 9 2010, 12:42 PM~19025945
> *X2     :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




was up Carl how you been bro?


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 11:37 AM~19025915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that's a big IF  :biggrin:
> mejor keep cheering for the RAIDERS
> *


ni madres guey :buttkick:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 12:37 PM~19025915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that's a big IF  :biggrin:
> mejor keep cheering for the RAIDERS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 9 2010, 12:44 PM~19025958
> *was up Carl how you been bro?
> *


COOL..... YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK! :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON+Nov 9 2010, 02:41 PM~19026803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ni madres guey :buttkick:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> alrato I'll c u wearing the Black & Silver with LOCS :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-exotic rider_@Nov 9 2010, 08:52 PM~19029887
> *COOL..... YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK! :420:  :thumbsup:
> *



:h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

49ers!


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 10 2010, 01:31 AM~19031906
> * 49ers!
> *


damn....i haven't been here inna while - 49ERS ON MINE ALL DAY IN THE BAY


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 10 2010, 02:17 AM~19031992
> *damn....i haven't been here inna while - 49ERS ON MINE ALL DAY IN THE BAY
> *


WHY? U WONDERING WHAT THEY GONNA DO NEXT YEAR?
JUST KIDDING


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 10 2010, 06:18 AM~19032556
> *WHY? U WONDERING WHAT THEY GONNA DO NEXT YEAR?
> JUST KIDDING
> *


THEY HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING SINCE THE 90'S!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2010, 12:18 AM~19031609
> *alrato I'll c u wearing the Black & Silver with LOCS  :biggrin:
> :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2010, 11:43 AM~19034145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

RAIDER NATION.......


----------



## Vm0m0

raider nation 4 life


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

:biggrin: man homie the raiders have been talked about since the 80s last year they were debating what high school could beat them GRANT HIGH SCHOOL .WAS THE PICK ,NOW THEY WON A FEW GAMES A BIG WOWWWWW. BOTTOM LINE RAIDERS SUCK AN YOU NOT GOING TO WIN A SUPER BOWL IN THIS LIFE TIME . LA RAIDERS ARE WEAR EVER U FROM :dunno: RYDER.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Nov 11 2010, 04:29 AM~19040980-->
> 
> 
> 
> RAIDER NATION.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Vm0m0_@Nov 11 2010, 07:33 AM~19041405
> *raider nation 4 life
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Nov 11 2010, 10:11 AM~19042297
> *:biggrin:  man  homie  the raiders  have been talked about since the  80s  last year they were debating what  high school could beat them  GRANT HIGH  SCHOOL .WAS THE PICK ,NOW THEY WON A FEW GAMES    A BIG  WOWWWWW.  BOTTOM  LINE RAIDERS    SUCK      AN  YOU  NOT GOING  TO WIN  A  SUPER BOWL  IN THIS LIFE TIME .  LA RAIDERS  ARE WEAR EVER U  FROM  :dunno: RYDER.
> *


DANG! UR MAD BECAUSE UR A NINER FAN RIGHT NOW HUUH?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Nov 10 2010, 02:17 AM~19031992
> *damn....i haven't been here inna while - 49ERS ON MINE ALL DAY IN THE BAY
> *


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 11 2010, 09:30 AM~19042442
> *DANG! UR MAD BECAUSE UR A NINER FAN RIGHT NOW HUUH?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Nov 11 2010, 09:11 AM~19042297
> *:biggrin:  man  homie  the raiders  have been talked about since the  80s  last year they were debating what  high school could beat them  GRANT HIGH  SCHOOL .WAS THE PICK ,NOW THEY WON A FEW GAMES    A BIG  WOWWWWW.  BOTTOM  LINE RAIDERS    SUCK      AN  YOU  NOT GOING  TO WIN  A  SUPER BOWL  IN THIS LIFE TIME .  LA RAIDERS  ARE WEAR EVER U  FROM  :dunno: RYDER.
> *


WHY DOES YOUR BUTT :buttkick: HURT SO MUCH??????????????
MAN YOU NEED TO SEE THE DOCTOR FOR THAT!
I STILL GOT YOUR DUB :dunno: NOW WHAT? :dunno: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 10 2010, 11:43 AM~19034145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

STILL NINERS DOG.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 11 2010, 10:14 AM~19042315
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 17 2010, 03:17 AM~19090081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 5 2010, 11:10 AM~18994506
> *HOW YOU BEEN? :biggrin:
> :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


Naughty, u kno  

Cochino till i die


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 5 2009, 09:56 AM~14103775
> *GOOD OL 49ER MAN LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 17 2010, 03:27 PM~19094528
> *Naughty, u kno
> 
> Cochino till i die
> *














YOUR DOING IT WRONG!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

HOWW UUU NO ? :around: :loco: :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by VALLES 65 DROP_@Nov 19 2010, 10:51 AM~19110946
> *HOWW    UUU  NO ?  :around:  :loco:  :dunno:
> *


RAIDERS FUCK WITH BITCHES NOT DUDES!!!!
:barf: :nono:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 18 2010, 09:28 AM~19100656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR DOING IT WRONG!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IS THIS HOW YOU GUYS ROLL ...


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Nov 19 2010, 12:00 PM~19111028
> *RAIDERS FUCK WITH BITCHES NOT DUDES!!!!
> :barf:  :nono:
> *


RAIDERS FUCK WITH BITCH'S MAKE-UP ......


----------



## titolokz

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2010, 12:18 PM~19111147
> *IS THIS HOW YOU GUYS ROLL ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2010, 11:19 AM~19111156
> *RAIDERS FUCK WITH BITCH'S MAKE-UP ......
> *


DON'T BE MAD.
YOUR BUTT HURTS TOO? :dunno:
MAN THEY HAVE SOMETHING FOR THAT...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU SHOULD LOOK INTO IT! 


































WE'LL HAVE IT BACK BY YOUR BYE WEEK. SO YOU **** CAN DRESS UP TO GO OUT WITH EACH OTHER. :naughty: :boink: :h5: :x: :420: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

:happysad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2010, 12:18 PM~19111147
> *IS THIS HOW YOU GUYS ROLL ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loony

*Raider Nation All The Way*


----------



## loony

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 17 2010, 03:17 AM~19090081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER

when I first saw Seymor pimp slap Ben I thought it was funny as hell but now I think it was the wrong thing to do, he should of sacked his ass and hurt him that way.

so what do you guys think?


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 22 2010, 11:01 AM~19132922
> *when I first saw Seymor pimp slap Ben I thought it was funny as hell but now I think it was the wrong thing to do, he should of sacked his ass and hurt him that way.
> 
> so what do you guys think?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Nov 22 2010, 12:01 PM~19132922
> *when I first saw Seymor pimp slap Ben I thought it was funny as hell but now I think it was the wrong thing to do, he should of sacked his ass and hurt him that way.
> 
> so what do you guys think?
> *


IT WAS WRONG AS A PRO. BUT IT WAS STILL FUNNY AS HELL. 
THING IS. IF YOUR A DEFENCIVE PLAYER, YOUR GONNA HAVE A FEW LOOSE SCREWS. LOOK AT ROMANOWSKI BEATING HIS OWN PLAYERS DOWN, THEY R NUTTY PEOPLE. DONT PISS OFF THE DEFENCE. THEY WONT CRY LIKE A RECIEVER NOT GETTING A PASS LIKE T.O OR MOSS. THEY GONNA BEAT YOUR ASS.  
,
WRONG....YES
FUNNY......YES
LOVED IT..YES :biggrin: 
SHOULD IT HAPPEN AGAIN.................... :dunno: ATLEAST IT WASNT HELMET TO HELMET....LOL


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 22 2010, 01:47 PM~19133768
> *IT WAS WRONG AS A PRO. BUT IT WAS STILL FUNNY AS HELL.
> THING IS. IF YOUR A DEFENCIVE PLAYER, YOUR GONNA HAVE A FEW LOOSE SCREWS. LOOK AT ROMANOWSKI BEATING HIS OWN PLAYERS DOWN, THEY R NUTTY PEOPLE. DONT PISS OFF THE DEFENCE. THEY WONT CRY LIKE A RECIEVER NOT GETTING A PASS LIKE T.O OR MOSS. THEY GONNA BEAT YOUR ASS.
> ,
> WRONG....YES
> FUNNY......YES
> LOVED IT..YES :biggrin:
> SHOULD IT HAPPEN AGAIN.................... :dunno: ATLEAST IT WASNT HELMET TO HELMET....LOL
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 22 2010, 01:47 PM~19133768
> *IT WAS WRONG AS A PRO. BUT IT WAS STILL FUNNY AS HELL.
> THING IS. IF YOUR A DEFENCIVE PLAYER, YOUR GONNA HAVE A FEW LOOSE SCREWS. LOOK AT ROMANOWSKI BEATING HIS OWN PLAYERS DOWN, THEY R NUTTY PEOPLE. DONT PISS OFF THE DEFENCE. THEY WONT CRY LIKE A RECIEVER NOT GETTING A PASS LIKE T.O OR MOSS. THEY GONNA BEAT YOUR ASS.
> ,
> WRONG....YES
> FUNNY......YES
> LOVED IT..YES :biggrin:
> SHOULD IT HAPPEN AGAIN.................... :dunno: ATLEAST IT WASNT HELMET TO HELMET....LOL
> *


  :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Nov 22 2010, 01:47 PM~19133768
> *IT WAS WRONG AS A PRO. BUT IT WAS STILL FUNNY AS HELL.
> THING IS. IF YOUR A DEFENCIVE PLAYER, YOUR GONNA HAVE A FEW LOOSE SCREWS. LOOK AT ROMANOWSKI BEATING HIS OWN PLAYERS DOWN, THEY R NUTTY PEOPLE. DONT PISS OFF THE DEFENCE. THEY WONT CRY LIKE A RECIEVER NOT GETTING A PASS LIKE T.O OR MOSS. THEY GONNA BEAT YOUR ASS.
> ,
> WRONG....YES
> FUNNY......YES
> LOVED IT..YES :biggrin:
> SHOULD IT HAPPEN AGAIN.................... :dunno: ATLEAST IT WASNT HELMET TO HELMET....LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:h5: :rimshot: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, RAIDER NATION*
 :wave:


----------



## loony

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2010, 09:03 AM~19151652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :rimshot:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## locs_650

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 24 2010, 09:03 AM~19151652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:  :rimshot:  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


daddy always said dont talk shit unless you can back it up 
momma always said if you act like a bitch they will treat you like one haha stopped him from runin his mouth


----------



## TUFENUF

the team with the most fans wins yea GO RAIDERS BEEEATCH


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 2 2010, 09:41 AM~19218685
> *daddy always said dont talk shit unless you can back it up
> momma always said if you act like a bitch they will treat you like one haha stopped him from runin his mouth
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Beto's tray rag

Attn RAIDER nation looking for a raider bar to watch the games check it out 

SHOT KALLERZ sports bar & grill 4823 paramount bl Lakewood , ca 
Best Mexican food in the south bay and 100% raider crowd !!!!!!!


----------



## Beto's tray rag

The black hole


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 6 2010, 12:20 PM~19253397
> *The black hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 6 2010, 12:20 PM~19253397
> *The black hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 t t t for da club house :biggrin:


----------



## Beto's tray rag

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Dec 6 2010, 03:17 PM~19254896
> *t t t for da club house  :biggrin:
> *


Yeaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh 

The club house in full effect TTT


----------



## exotic rider

IF THIS WAS THE LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN YOU HEARD ABOUT THE MISSED FIELD GOAL...








I COULD IMAGINE WHAT HAPPENED WHEN THEY LOST!
YOUR O.K RIGHT?????? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by loony_@Nov 22 2010, 08:41 AM~19131520
> *Raider Nation All The Way
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 6 2010, 06:01 PM~19256288
> *IF THIS WAS THE LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN YOU HEARD ABOUT THE MISSED FIELD GOAL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I COULD IMAGINE WHAT HAPPENED WHEN THEY LOST!
> YOUR O.K RIGHT??????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Dec 6 2010, 06:01 PM~19256288-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF THIS WAS THE LOOK ON YOUR FACE WHEN YOU HEARD ABOUT THE MISSED FIELD GOAL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I COULD IMAGINE WHAT HAPPENED WHEN THEY LOST!
> YOUR O.K RIGHT??????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EL RAIDER_@Dec 7 2010, 12:02 AM~19260440
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :happysad: :angry:  :angry: 

Yes I'm alive but disappointed in at Niners, o well 















And yes u two are still ****


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Dec 6 2010, 07:07 PM~19257053
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 7 2010, 03:01 AM~19260950
> *  :happysad:  :angry:    :angry:
> 
> Yes I'm alive but disappointed in at Niners, o well
> And yes u two are still ****
> *













:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 7 2010, 09:26 AM~19262115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 7 2010, 09:26 AM~19262115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowsraiders

:machinegun: :ninja: :ninja: :guns:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowsraiders_@Dec 7 2010, 07:34 PM~19267352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :machinegun:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :guns:
> *


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 7 2010, 03:01 AM~19260950
> *  :happysad:  :angry:    :angry:
> 
> Yes I'm alive but disappointed in at Niners, o well
> And yes u two are still ****
> *











AND YOU CALL US ****!
LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN THE GARBAGE CAN AT WILLIAM LAND PARK. THAT DAY THEY LOST. IT MATCHED YOUR JERSEY SO I ASSUMED IT WAS YOURS OR MANUEL'S.































. DO YOU WANT ME TO SAVE IT OR BURN IT?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Dec 7 2010, 04:01 AM~19260950
> *  :happysad:  :angry:    :angry:
> 
> Yes I'm alive but disappointed in at Niners, o well
> And yes u two are still ****
> *




pinche putito


----------



## exotic rider

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Dec 7 2010, 09:41 PM~19269162
> *pinche putito
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by lowsraiders_@Dec 7 2010, 07:34 PM~19267352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :machinegun:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562

How the hell is this topic still in "Shows and Events"???


Mods, please move this topic to the recycle bin!


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Dec 7 2010, 06:49 PM~19267477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YOU CALL US ****!
> LOOK WHAT I FOUND IN THE GARBAGE CAN AT WILLIAM LAND PARK. THAT DAY THEY LOST. IT MATCHED YOUR JERSEY SO I ASSUMED IT WAS YOURS OR MANUEL'S.
> . DO YOU WANT ME TO SAVE IT OR BURN IT?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chonga

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 8 2010, 03:41 PM~19274827
> *How the hell is this topic still in "Shows and Events"???
> Mods, please move this topic to the recycle bin!
> *


 :roflmao: its so funny though


----------



## Beto's tray rag

Attn: RAIDER NATION looking for a raider sports bar here it is 










Shot Kallers 4823 paramount bl Lakewood , ca 









Come celebrate with the nation this Sunday , arrive early for a table


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Beto's tray rag_@Dec 14 2010, 12:35 PM~19324446
> *Attn: RAIDER NATION looking for a raider sports bar here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot Kallers 4823 paramount bl Lakewood , ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come celebrate with the nation this Sunday , arrive early for a table
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------

